# Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II



## Lester Burnham

Vanaf heden kunnen uw nieuwe aanwinsten hier worden besproken!!

Deel I: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/post-hier-je-laatste-aanwinst-402211.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb zelf op het moment nog een mesh-bandje onderweg voor mijn laatste binnenkomer, de Elektronika:










Ohja, en ik heb nog een superfout DealExtreme horloge onderweg  
Voor de zomermaandjes!


----------



## Racka

Zeker die rode g-shock voor $8.99 op p.1 hahah.... <|


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Vanaf heden kunnen uw nieuwe aanwinsten hier worden besproken!!
> 
> Deel I: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/post-hier-je-laatste-aanwinst-402211.html


:rodekaart He Moderator Meneer, je bent niet erg consequent: voor de nieuwe aanwinsten gebruik je Romeinse cijfers en voor wat wij vandaag dragen Arabische. En in de aankondiging maak je het wel helemaal bont:



Moderator Meneer said:


> Deel II: Wat draag je vandaag? Vol. 2


Is dat net zoiets als Grieks-Romeins worstelen, maar dan met woorden - eh, cijfers?:-d

En persoonlijk zou ik de 1000 posts per draad volgemaakt hebben :think:

Geintje, meneer Sonneberg, bij gebrek aan nieuwe aanwinsten om te laten zien of andere horloges om mijn pols - het zou toch wel heel vervelend worden als ik elke dag een (lees: hetzelfde) plaatje van mijn IWC Portuguese Auto plaats.

Groeten en een heel plezierig extra lang weekend voor jullie allemaal (hoewel ik vermoed dat Mart bij de Zweedse meubelboer aan de slag moet).

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Zeker die rode g-shock voor $8.99 op p.1 hahah.... <|


Nee hoor, daar doe ik niet aan ;-)

Jullie zien 'm wel langskomen hier een dezer dagen!



MHe225 said:


> :rodekaart He Moderator Meneer, je bent niet erg consequent: voor de nieuwe aanwinsten gebruik je Romeinse cijfers en voor wat wij vandaag dragen Arabische. En in de aankondiging maak je het wel helemaal bont:
> 
> Is dat net zoiets als Grieks-Romeins worstelen, maar dan met woorden - eh, cijfers?:-d
> 
> En persoonlijk zou ik de 1000 posts per draad volgemaakt hebben :think:
> 
> Geintje, meneer Sonneberg, bij gebrek aan nieuwe aanwinsten om te laten zien of andere horloges om mijn pols - het zou toch wel heel vervelend worden als ik elke dag een (lees: hetzelfde) plaatje van mijn IWC Portuguese Auto plaats.
> 
> Groeten en een heel plezierig extra lang weekend voor jullie allemaal (hoewel ik vermoed dat Mart bij de Zweedse meubelboer aan de slag moet).
> 
> Ron


Hmmm, klopt, enige inconsequentie zit er wel in moet ik toegeven 

Ik had nooit mogen vergeten dat ik hier een zeer veeleisende groep gebruikers heb rondhangen die mijn fout meteen zouden detecteren! ;-)
Intussen alweer aangepast!

Ik heb er trouwens vandaag (hemelvaartsdag=winkeldag) ook alweer een dag opzitten, zaterdag weer uiteraard!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Nee hoor, daar doe ik niet aan ;-)
> 
> Jullie zien 'm wel langskomen hier een dezer dagen!
> 
> Hmmm, klopt, enige inconsequentie zit er wel in moet ik toegeven
> 
> Ik had nooit mogen vergeten dat ik hier een zeer veeleisende groep gebruikers heb rondhangen die mijn fout meteen zouden detecteren! ;-)
> Intussen alweer aangepast!
> 
> Ik heb er trouwens vandaag (hemelvaartsdag=winkeldag) ook alweer een dag opzitten, zaterdag weer uiteraard!


Heerlijk tegendraads is juist; helemaal goed! ;-)


----------



## om-4

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb zelf op het moment nog een mesh-bandje onderweg voor mijn laatste binnenkomer, de Elektronika:


Hij is wel schattig.


----------



## mcfr

Nog niet binnen, maar maandag gaat de Stowa Flieger Ohne Logo op de bus mijn kant op.


----------



## Lester Burnham

mcfr said:


> Nog niet binnen, maar maandag gaat de Stowa Flieger Ohne Logo op de bus mijn kant op.


Dat is heel fraai! We zien de foto's wel verschijnen ;-)

Heb trouwens nog wat anders onderweg, heb al een hele tijd (meer dan een jaar) zitten zoeken naar een interessant design Molnija zakhorloge maar kwam nooit iets tegen dat me echt meteen omver blies. Daarom nu dus maar gewoon een redelijk standaard modelletje gekocht, jaartje of 30 oud. Momenteel onderweg van achter het Ijzeren Gordijn!

Ben ook echt van plan om het te gaan gebruiken als zakhorloge trouwens |>


----------



## mcfr

Zakhorloges zijn ook te gek. Ik heb z'n goodkoop kijkshop dingetje. Gebruik ik niet verder, maar wil ook wel ooit een echte, maar ja welke dan inderdaad.

Foto's komen er zeker.


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Dat is heel fraai! We zien de foto's wel verschijnen ;-)
> 
> Heb trouwens nog wat anders onderweg, heb al een hele tijd (meer dan een jaar) zitten zoeken naar een interessant design Molnija zakhorloge maar kwam nooit iets tegen dat me echt meteen omver blies. Daarom nu dus maar gewoon een redelijk standaard modelletje gekocht, jaartje of 30 oud. Momenteel onderweg van achter het Ijzeren Gordijn!
> 
> Ben ook echt van plan om het te gaan gebruiken als zakhorloge trouwens |>


Wel leuk om een mechanisch zakhorloge te hebben, maar ook echt gebruiken? Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ik een zakhorloge uit m'n zak haal om de tijd te checken, misschien stiekem hahah.


----------



## Bidle

Ik wilde er ook eentje en ben via Ebay een erg leuke tegen gekomen. Had erg veel geluk, want vage foto's, verkeerde spelling in het Frans. Uiteindelijk een super mooi ding en draag het op bijzondere dagen. Zoals kerst, oud en nieuw, etc.


----------



## MHe225

Racka said:


> Wel leuk om een mechanisch zakhorloge te hebben, maar ook echt gebruiken? Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ik een zakhorloge uit m'n zak haal om de tijd te checken, misschien stiekem hahah.


Waarom niet? Heeft wel wat, moet ik zeggen. In februari hadden we een draad over horloges voor speciale gelegenheden en daar wilde ik mijn zakhorloge laten zien. Moest echter eerst foto's maken, bij elkaar prakken, etc. en je weet hoe het dan gaat .... uiteindelijk dus nooit gepost.

Om de een of andere reden was ik als kind al gefascineerd door / met zakhorloges en mij ouders vonden dit wel een passend cadeau toen ik mijn kandidaatsexamen deed / haalde. Wat ik wel mooi vind is dat dit geen double horloge is; eigenlijk heeft het een dubbele kast. 'n Stalen kast voor de stevigheid en daar is een dunne gouden kast omheen gekrompen. Met de aanschaf van dit horloge was mijn ouders cadeau-budget op en ik kreeg het horloge met een double ketting en de belofte dat ik voor mijn doctoraal 'n echte (gouden) ketting zou krijgen, hetgeen ook geschiedde. Later vond mijn moeder die ketting eigenlijk te iel en vrouwelijk (verwijfd?) en beloofde een serieuzere ketting als ik mijn doctoraat zou krijgen. En belofte maakt schuld:










Mijn ouders hebben ook het horloge laten graveren en zo is het de chronologie van mijn academische carriere geworden. Het doet dienst als mijn speciale gelegenheden horloge dat ik meest op mijn 3-delig pak draag, soms met een (gehuurde) smoking of rok-kostuum en soms gewoon op een spijkerbroek (om mijn moeder te stangen). Dit horloge heeft de tijd aangegeven bij mijn bovengemelde academische mijlpalen, de keren dat ik als paranimf heb opgetreden, als getuige en _best man_ bij huwelijken, mijn eigen huwelijk, 'n paar begrafenissen (ook die van mijn moeder) en bij een paar gala diners.

In mijn opinie is een vestzak horloge een _must have_ voor elke horloge fanaat.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Wel leuk om een mechanisch zakhorloge te hebben, maar ook echt gebruiken? Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ik een zakhorloge uit m'n zak haal om de tijd te checken, misschien stiekem hahah.


Ik denk dat ik het in eerste instantie zou combineren met een polshorloge (voelt ook zo naakt anders ), en dat ik het dan alleen tevoorschijn zou halen onder bekenden of als ik alleen ben. De gedachte alleen al is wel mooi eigenlijk, dat je dan twee mechanische uurwerken met je meedraagt zonder dat je meteen een nerd/freak bent omdat je twee polshorloges omhebt :-d



Bidle said:


> Ik wilde er ook eentje en ben via Ebay een erg leuke tegen gekomen. Had erg veel geluk, want vage foto's, verkeerde spelling in het Frans. Uiteindelijk een super mooi ding en draag het op bijzondere dagen. Zoals kerst, oud en nieuw, etc.


Heb je daar ook foto's van toevallig? Kon 'm niet terugvinden op je flickr-account!



MHe225 said:


> Waarom niet? Heeft wel wat, moet ik zeggen. In februari hadden we een draad over horloges voor speciale gelegenheden en daar wilde ik mijn zakhorloge laten zien. Moest echter eerst foto's maken, bij elkaar prakken, etc. en je weet hoe het dan gaat .... uiteindelijk dus nooit gepost.
> 
> Om de een of andere reden was ik als kind al gefascineerd door / met zakhorloges en mij ouders vonden dit wel een passend cadeau toen ik mijn kandidaatsexamen deed / haalde. Wat ik wel mooi vind is dat dit geen double horloge is; eigenlijk heeft het een dubbele kast. 'n Stalen kast voor de stevigheid en daar is een dunne gouden kast omheen gekrompen. Met de aanschaf van dit horloge was mijn ouders cadeau-budget op en ik kreeg het horloge met een double ketting en de belofte dat ik voor mijn doctoraal 'n echte (gouden) ketting zou krijgen, hetgeen ook geschiedde. Later vond mijn moeder die ketting eigenlijk te iel en vrouwelijk (verwijfd?) en beloofde een serieuzere ketting als ik mijn doctoraat zou krijgen. En belofte maakt schuld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn ouders hebben ook het horloge laten graveren en zo is het de chronologie van mijn academische carriere geworden. Het doet dienst als mijn speciale gelegenheden horloge dat ik meest op mijn 3-delig pak draag, soms met een (gehuurde) smoking of rok-kostuum en soms gewoon op een spijkerbroek (om mijn moeder te stangen). Dit horloge heeft de tijd aangegeven bij mijn bovengemelde academische mijlpalen, de keren dat ik als paranimf heb opgetreden, als getuige en _best man_ bij huwelijken, mijn eigen huwelijk, 'n paar begrafenissen (ook die van mijn moeder) en bij een paar gala diners.
> 
> In mijn opinie is een vestzak horloge een _must have_ voor elke horloge fanaat.
> 
> Ron


Ik vind het altijd zo interessant om die verhalen van jou te lezen Ron :-!

Is er trouwens een verschil tussen een vestzak-horloge en een zakhorloge? Of is die tweede term gewoon een wat minder formeel synoniem?


----------



## Racka

Erg interessant inderdaad, zulke verhalen. Leuk om een horloge te bezitten dat bewust bepaalde gebeurtenissen in je leven kenmerkt.

Misschien moet ik er tzt ook eentje uitzoeken, puur voor historische redenen. Kan ik later zoals het op z'n klassieks hoort ook een zakhorloge aan mijn oudste zoon geven


----------



## Bidle

@Lester:

Heb hem destijds, zoals geschreven, op Ebay gevonden. Kwam hem tegen met spelfouten dit terwijl de advertentie in het Frans was.... daarbij nog had de verkoper nog weinig goede feedback en de foto's waren erg slecht. Toch leek het om een mooi uurwerk te gaan. Enfin, ik heb de gok genomen en na een twee weken een goed verpakt pakketje en een juweel uit 1909 kwam te voorschijn.

Destijds hadden ze geen lijn dus een horlogemaker maakte dit horloge vanaf het eerste tot het laatste onderdeel. Hier deden ze ongeveer 9 maanden over. Binnen het merk waren er ook maar enkelen die dit konden en het werd dan ook gezien als de pronkstukjes.
Wat ik persoonlijk erg mooi vind aan dit exemplaar is de cleane simpele buitenkant. Geen poespas met versieringen.... en als dan dat uurwerkje te voorschijn komt... tja; helemaal geweldig. Enfin ...

Heb er uiteraard enkele foto's van gemaakt en vind ze tot de betere foto horen,... dus omdat je het hebt gevraagd:


Hamilton pocket watch 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hamilton pocket watch 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hamilton pocket watch 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

En het uurwerkje; overigens kun je op mijn Flickr account de foto's ook in 4000+ resolutie bekijken.

Hamilton pocket watch 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> @Lester:
> 
> Heb hem destijds, zoals geschreven, op Ebay gevonden. Kwam hem tegen met spelfouten dit terwijl de advertentie in het Frans was.... daarbij nog had de verkoper nog weinig goede feedback en de foto's waren erg slecht. Toch leek het om een mooi uurwerk te gaan. Enfin, ik heb de gok genomen en na een twee weken een goed verpakt pakketje en een juweel uit 1909 kwam te voorschijn.
> 
> Destijds hadden ze geen lijn dus een horlogemaker maakte dit horloge vanaf het eerste tot het laatste onderdeel. Hier deden ze ongeveer 9 maanden over. Binnen het merk waren er ook maar enkelen die dit konden en het werd dan ook gezien als de pronkstukjes.
> Wat ik persoonlijk erg mooi vind aan dit exemplaar is de cleane simpele buitenkant. Geen poespas met versieringen.... en als dan dat uurwerkje te voorschijn komt... tja; helemaal geweldig. Enfin ...
> 
> En het uurwerkje; overigens kun je op mijn Flickr account de foto's ook in 4000+ resolutie bekijken.
> 
> Hamilton pocket watch 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Zo, dat is niet mis! Jammer dat ze in die tijd de exhibition casebacks nog niet hadden uitgevonden 

Ik zie ook heel vaak Waltham langskomen op de forums en elders op Internet, volgens mij was dat zo ongeveer het Seiko van die tijd :-d

De foto's zijn trouwens ook weer super |>


----------



## MHe225

Voor zover ik weet is zakhorloge inderdaad het wat alledaagsere synoniem van vestzakhorloge en ik gebruik beide termen doorgaans achteloos door elkaar heen (blijkens mijn post). En ja, als ik mij onder vrienden comfortabel voel heb ik inderdaad de neiging wat uitgebreidere verhalen te vertellen. Ik ben geen geboren verhalenverteller, maar doe mijn best. Zo af en toe kom je mensen tegen die deze gave wel bezitten en daar kan ik uren naar luisteren.



Lester Burnham said:


> Ik denk dat ik het in eerste instantie zou combineren met een polshorloge (voelt ook zo naakt anders ), en dat ik het dan alleen tevoorschijn zou halen onder bekenden of als ik alleen ben. De gedachte alleen al is wel mooi eigenlijk, dat je dan twee mechanische uurwerken met je meedraagt zonder dat je meteen een nerd/freak bent omdat je twee polshorloges omhebt :-d


Sla daar Amy Groskamp-ten Have maar eens op na, Mart ..... dat is not done. Vestzakhorloge, dan geen polshorloge (en vice versa). Net zo hoor je ook geen polshorloge te dragen als je in rok-kostuum of jacquet loopt en liever niet met een smoking. Net zo min horen dames in galajurk een horloge te dragen.

Ard, jouw vestzakhorloge is wel een mega-vondst. Niet alleen heel fraai, maar ook nog eens uniek |>

Groeten en werk ze, mannen.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Voor zover ik weet is zakhorloge inderdaad het wat alledaagsere synoniem van vestzakhorloge en ik gebruik beide termen doorgaans achteloos door elkaar heen (blijkens mijn post). En ja, als ik mij onder vrienden comfortabel voel heb ik inderdaad de neiging wat uitgebreidere verhalen te vertellen. Ik ben geen geboren verhalenverteller, maar doe mijn best. Zo af en toe kom je mensen tegen die deze gave wel bezitten en daar kan ik uren naar luisteren.
> 
> Sla daar Amy Groskamp-ten Have maar eens op na, Mart ..... dat is not done. Vestzakhorloge, dan geen polshorloge (en vice versa). Net zo hoor je ook geen polshorloge te dragen als je in rok-kostuum of jacquet loopt en liever niet met een smoking. Net zo min horen dames in galajurk een horloge te dragen.
> 
> Ard, jouw vestzakhorloge is wel een mega-vondst. Niet alleen heel fraai, maar ook nog eens uniek |>
> 
> Groeten en werk ze, mannen.
> 
> Ron


Hehe, ik vrees dat ik wel meer regeltjes aan mijn laars lap die mevrouw Groskamp-ten Have bijna een eeuw geleden heeft neergepend ;-)

Nee, ik ga het gewoon lekker in mijn linkerbroekzak stoppen, dan heb ik links de tijd, rechts de tijd (gsm), aan mijn pols de tijd en op de computer voor me de tijd  Als dat niet genoeg is weet ik het ook niet meer!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, ik vrees dat ik wel meer regeltjes aan mijn laars lap die mevrouw Groskamp-ten Have bijna een eeuw geleden heeft neergepend ;-)
> 
> Nee, ik ga het gewoon lekker in mijn linkerbroekzak stoppen, dan heb ik links de tijd, rechts de tijd (gsm), aan mijn pols de tijd en op de computer voor me de tijd  Als dat niet genoeg is weet ik het ook niet meer!


Moet zeggen dat ik er ook enkele aan 'regeltjes' niet na leef. Zoals geen horloge om bij een bruiloft, etc. Vind ik niet meer van deze tijd en doe gewoon lekker mijn ding. Echter een zakhorloge en een polshorloge.... dat vind ik ook niet kunnen.

my 2ct.

@MHe225: thx!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Moet zeggen dat ik er ook enkele aan 'regeltjes' niet na leef. Zoals geen horloge om bij een bruiloft, etc. Vind ik niet meer van deze tijd en doe gewoon lekker mijn ding. Echter een zakhorloge en een polshorloge.... dat vind ik ook niet kunnen.
> 
> my 2ct.


Hehe, nouja, als het idee zoveel weerstand oplevert bij de liefhebbers zal ik overwegen om het dan ook maar op de correcte manier te gaan doen ;-) 
Moet ik er wel nog een ketting bijkopen want die zit er niet bij geloof ik.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Intussen is het mesh-bandje voor die Elektronika binnen, alleen lukt het me niet om het bandje te resizen 

Heb intussen al 1 springbartool afgebroken terwijl ik zat te frutsen met het ding wat er uitziet alsof het daarmee zou moeten worden versteld...
Kan ook geen how-to vinden voor dit type. Irritant!

@Martin, zou het kunnen dat het mesh-bandje dat jij op die Sea-Gull hebt dezelfde verstelwijze heeft als die van mij? Hier een fotootje hoe het er uit ziet:










[Edit] Na nog een boel lomp sloopwerk is het gelukt om het bandje te verstellen, heb daarbij wel wat dingen verbogen, maar goed, nu is het in elk geval de juiste maat...
Telefoonfoto:










Heb 'm net nog een beetje strakker afgesteld trouwens, daarbij wel een nagelvijl gesloopt. Ongelooflijk zeg, het bandje voelt prima aan, maar er zijn grote kosten bespaard op de verstelmogelijkheid


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Intussen is het mesh-bandje voor die Elektronika binnen, alleen lukt het me niet om het bandje te resizen
> 
> Heb intussen al 1 springbartool afgebroken terwijl ik zat te frutsen met het ding wat er uitziet alsof het daarmee zou moeten worden versteld...
> Kan ook geen how-to vinden voor dit type. Irritant!
> 
> @Martin, zou het kunnen dat het mesh-bandje dat jij op die Sea-Gull hebt dezelfde verstelwijze heeft als die van mij? Hier een fotootje hoe het er uit ziet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telefoonfoto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heb 'm net nog een beetje strakker afgesteld trouwens, daarbij wel een nagelvijl gesloopt. Ongelooflijk zeg, het bandje voelt prima aan, maar er zijn grote kosten bespaard op de verstelmogelijkheid


Niks doen met pinnetjes.. het is een klem systeem!! Gewoon even dit ding omhoog klikken, op maat schuiven en weer vast klikken: et voila. Werkt prima!!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, nouja, als het idee zoveel weerstand oplevert bij de liefhebbers zal ik overwegen om het dan ook maar op de correcte manier te gaan doen ;-)
> Moet ik er wel nog een ketting bijkopen want die zit er niet bij geloof ik.


Helemaal goed, maar zonder gekheid.... gewoon doen wat je zelf wil natuurlijk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Niks doen met pinnetjes.. het is een klem systeem!! Gewoon even dit ding omhoog klikken, op maat schuiven en weer vast klikken: et voila. Werkt prima!!


Jep, zo heb ik het uiteindelijk ook gedaan, alleen zit dat lipje zo ongelooflijk vast dat er lomp wrikwerk met scherpe dingen nodig was om 'm omhoog te krijgen. Daarbij heb ik dat pinnetje links ervan helaas moeten gebruiken als soort van scharnierpunt, waardoor deze wat is verbogen.


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Jep, zo heb ik het uiteindelijk ook gedaan, alleen zit dat lipje zo ongelooflijk vast dat er lomp wrikwerk met scherpe dingen nodig was om 'm omhoog te krijgen. Daarbij heb ik dat pinnetje links ervan helaas moeten gebruiken als soort van scharnierpunt, waardoor deze wat is verbogen.


Ik denk dat als je een schroevendraaiertje vanaf rechts er in stopt en dan zijn eigen scharnier als drukpunt gebruikt, het een stuk makkelijker zou moeten gaan.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Jep, zo heb ik het uiteindelijk ook gedaan, alleen zit dat lipje zo ongelooflijk vast dat er lomp wrikwerk met scherpe dingen nodig was om 'm omhoog te krijgen. Daarbij heb ik dat pinnetje links ervan helaas moeten gebruiken als soort van scharnierpunt, waardoor deze wat is verbogen.


Dat is zonde, maar het is iig gelukt. Ze zitten idd goed vast, eerst gebruikte ik een grote schroevendraaier voor in het gat. Toch is deze te dun aan het uiteinde dus kun je hem niet makkelijk open klikken. Echter gebruik ik nu een metalen plaatje om deze open te maken. Past precies in de opening en dan klik ik hem open, gelukkig nog nooit last mee gehad.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Ik denk dat als je een schroevendraaiertje vanaf rechts er in stopt en dan zijn eigen scharnier als drukpunt gebruikt, het een stuk makkelijker zou moeten gaan.





Bidle said:


> Dat is zonde, maar het is iig gelukt. Ze zitten idd goed vast, eerst gebruikte ik een grote schroevendraaier voor in het gat. Toch is deze te dun aan het uiteinde dus kun je hem niet makkelijk open klikken. Echter gebruik ik nu een metalen plaatje om deze open te maken. Past precies in de opening en dan klik ik hem open, gelukkig nog nooit last mee gehad.


Ik krijg nu het gevoel dat ik het vanaf de verkeerde kant heb opengewrikt 

Leermomentje op de vroege (voor mij ;-)) maandag!

En ik heb nog wel een hele tijd zitten staren naar dat ding, proberend het ontwerp te doorgronden, niet gelukt!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik krijg nu het gevoel dat ik het vanaf de verkeerde kant heb opengewrikt
> 
> Leermomentje op de vroege (voor mij ;-)) maandag!
> 
> En ik heb nog wel een hele tijd zitten staren naar dat ding, proberend het ontwerp te doorgronden, niet gelukt!


Ach ja, verstand komt met de jaren.:-d

Heb net even belletje gepleegd en de weet/vraag gaat vandaag op de bus. :think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ach ja, verstand komt met de jaren.:-d
> 
> Heb net even belletje gepleegd en de weet/vraag gaat vandaag op de bus. :think:


:-!

Kan niet wachten tot er een weet/weet-situatie ontstaat ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Niks doen met pinnetjes.. het is een klem systeem!! Gewoon even dit ding omhoog klikken, op maat schuiven en weer vast klikken: et voila. Werkt prima!!


Da's inderdaad hetzelfde systeem als ik heb. Voor evt. liefhebbers van mesh voor wènig heb ik dit adresje: http://myworld.ebay.nl/goodcheapman&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID

geen relatie, wel goede ervaringen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Da's inderdaad hetzelfde systeem als ik heb. Voor evt. liefhebbers van mesh voor wènig heb ik dit adresje: Mijn eBay-wereld - goodcheapman
> 
> geen relatie, wel goede ervaringen.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Daar komt die van mij ook vandaan toevallig :-!


----------



## Shocked

Bidle said:


> @Lester:
> Heb er uiteraard enkele foto's van gemaakt en vind ze tot de betere foto horen,... dus omdat je het hebt gevraagd:


Mooi! Ik heb normaal niet zo veel met zakhorloges maar deze is super!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb de tip van Bidle wel ter harte genomen en ben zelf ook wat aan het spelen met Ebay France nu ;-) Heb al een bodje lopen ergens, wie weet!

Net nog even een wat nettere foto gemaakt van de Elektronika+mesh combi:


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb de tip van Bidle wel ter harte genomen en ben zelf ook wat aan het spelen met Ebay France nu ;-) Heb al een bodje lopen ergens, wie weet!
> 
> Net nog even een wat nettere foto gemaakt van de Elektronika+mesh combi:


Staat hem goed en ben benieuwd naar je Franse avontuur!


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb de tip van Bidle wel ter harte genomen en ben zelf ook wat aan het spelen met Ebay France nu ;-) Heb al een bodje lopen ergens, wie weet!
> 
> Net nog even een wat nettere foto gemaakt van de Elektronika+mesh combi:


Tsja, ik vond het al niet echt wat, en met die mesh wordt het niet echt beter. Maarrrr... veel plezier ervan! :-d:-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb mijn leukste (verrassendste in elk geval!) binnenkomer sinds een tijdje net bezorgd gekregen! 










Dat zijn pakketjes waar je U tegen zegt, ofniet?

Wat er precies inzit laat ik jullie morgen zien, als ik een fatsoenlijke foto kan maken/posten hiero!

Vooralsnog is het een weet voor mij en een vraag voor jullie ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag een nieuw bandje ontvangen voor de Seiko voor de zomermaanden, een Maratac Zulu:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lekker stoer bandje |>

Gisteren liet ik een ingepakte doos zien, vandaag wat erin zat 

Helaas is het een beetje een grauwe dag hier, dus de foto's zijn niet helemaal je van het.

Bidle had me al een weekje lekker gemaakt met het nieuws dat er een verrassing onderweg was naar mijn huis, ik hoopte al dat hij daarmee geen Oost-Europese knokploeg bedoelde en gelukkig kwam dat uit ;-) Wat wel kwam was het pakket dat ik hier gisteren al poste. Daarin vond ik dit:










Een (hele grote) ingelijste vergroting van een van de foto's die Bidle tijdens de afgelopen Kaliber-meeting had gemaakt. Wat een supergave verrassing!! |>

Ik heb ook nog een foto gemaakt waarop de context/rotzooi waarin de lijst nu hangt wat beter te zien is. Heb het bewust maar niet opgeruimd om een zo realistisch mogelijke weergave van de situatie te geven ;-)










Bedankt Ard, echt grote klasse |>

Het ziet er geweldig uit, als foto aan de muur, maar ook als aandenken aan de marathon, de eerste kaliber-meeting en het mooie forum dat we hier vormen met z'n allen, zowel WUS in het geheel als Kaliber 2010 in het bijzonder :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtig :-! zowel de foto als het gebaar!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Vandaag een nieuw bandje ontvangen voor de Seiko voor de zomermaanden, een Maratac Zulu:
> 
> View attachment 450133
> 
> View attachment 450134
> 
> View attachment 450135


Dat staat hem goed, ook de eerste keer dat ik zie dat ze echt Maratac op de sluiting hebben staan!



Lester Burnham said:


> Lekker stoer bandje |>
> 
> Gisteren liet ik een ingepakte doos zien, vandaag wat erin zat
> 
> Helaas is het een beetje een grauwe dag hier, dus de foto's zijn niet helemaal je van het.
> 
> Bidle had me al een weekje lekker gemaakt met het nieuws dat er een verrassing onderweg was naar mijn huis, ik hoopte al dat hij daarmee geen Oost-Europese knokploeg bedoelde en gelukkig kwam dat uit ;-) Wat wel kwam was het pakket dat ik hier gisteren al poste. Daarin vond ik dit:
> 
> Een (hele grote) ingelijste vergroting van een van de foto's die Bidle tijdens de afgelopen Kaliber-meeting had gemaakt. Wat een supergave verrassing!! |>
> 
> Ik heb ook nog een foto gemaakt waarop de context/rotzooi waarin de lijst nu hangt wat beter te zien is. Heb het bewust maar niet opgeruimd om een zo realistisch mogelijke weergave van de situatie te geven ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedankt Ard, echt grote klasse |>
> 
> Het ziet er geweldig uit, als foto aan de muur, maar ook als aandenken aan de marathon, de eerste kaliber-meeting en het mooie forum dat we hier vormen met z'n allen, zowel WUS in het geheel als Kaliber 2010 in het bijzonder :-!


Helemaal goed, leuk om te zien dat hij ook daadwerkelijk hangt! Zoals gezegd een aandenken, vond je verhaal van de marathon erg leuk en al helemaal met hetgeen wat je nog van plan bent. Daarbij had je alles prima geregeld voor de meeting zoals je dat hier op het forum ook doet.

Veel plezier ermee kerel! Nu opruimen en trainen voor de volgende Marathon! ;-)


----------



## Racka

Echt supercool, geweldige aanwinst!

Top, Ard! +1


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Veel plezier ermee kerel! Nu opruimen en trainen voor de volgende Marathon! ;-)


Komt goed ;-)

Afstuderen staat nu even bovenaan mijn prio-lijstje, daarna komen de kamer en marathon full-time in beeld 

Je had die blikken hier thuis eens moeten zien trouwens, men was onder de indruk!


----------



## Racka

vanhessche said:


> Vandaag een nieuw bandje ontvangen voor de Seiko voor de zomermaanden, een Maratac Zulu:
> 
> View attachment 450133
> 
> View attachment 450134
> 
> View attachment 450135


Staat erg goed. Vind dit beter staan dan een nato die bij de lug weer teruggevouwen is moet ik zeggen.

Heb je het bandje toevallig bij countycomm besteld?
Ik heb een tijd terug ergens gelezen dat ze niet buiten de V.S. leveren, maar heb eigenlijk nooit onderzocht of dat waar is.


----------



## MichielV

Vandaag binnen gekomen, de 6119-6400.

Een half uur bezig geweest met het vervangen van de band. De verkoper was zo slim om 22mm lugbars te plaatsen, terwijl het 19mm is :-x

Nu tijdelijk op deze tropic band, aangezien ik geen alternatief heb...Komt waarschijnlijk een oyster op :-d


----------



## Bidle

Erg mooi, ik zou gewoon lekker deze band erop laten! 

Of deze:


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Erg mooi, ik zou gewoon lekker deze band erop laten!
> 
> Of deze:


Dat is inderdaad ook wel een goed alternatief. Heb je er misschien meer info erover? (type, maker, kosten?)


----------



## Bidle

Heb er net eentje besteld voor mijn nieuwe aanwinst.Het is een *sailcloth strap* en er zijn verschillende makers. Deze is van Brady.

http://www.bradystraps.com/Straps.php


----------



## vanhessche

Racka said:


> Staat erg goed. Vind dit beter staan dan een nato die bij de lug weer teruggevouwen is moet ik zeggen.
> 
> Heb je het bandje toevallig bij countycomm besteld?
> Ik heb een tijd terug ergens gelezen dat ze niet buiten de V.S. leveren, maar heb eigenlijk nooit onderzocht of dat waar is.


Ik heb ook bewust gekozen voor een zulu omdat ik een nato iets te druk vind met al die ringetjes en inderdaad het feit dat je de band nog moet terugvouwen op het einde.

En ik heb het op eBay besteld bij de gebruiker westcoasttime. Overigens een zeer goede service van die kerel. ik had het nog maar donderdagavond besteld en vandaag al in de bus, helemaal uit Californië :-!


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Heb er net eentje besteld voor mijn nieuwe aanwinst.Het is een *sailcloth strap* en er zijn verschillende makers. Deze is van Brady.
> 
> Welcome to Bradystraps.com


Ah Bedankt!, had onlangs nog gekeken naar die sailcloth straps. Had niet meteen gezien vanaf de afbeelding dat dit er ook een was!

Binnenkort maar even goed naar gaan kijken. Eerst maar weer eens goed kijken naar mijn wishlist/tobuy list...Het wordt nu toch wel eens tijd dat die speedy om mijn pols komt te hangen


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Ah Bedankt!, had onlangs nog gekeken naar die sailcloth straps. Had niet meteen gezien vanaf de afbeelding dat dit er ook een was!
> 
> Binnenkort maar even goed naar gaan kijken. Eerst maar weer eens goed kijken naar mijn wishlist/tobuy list...Het wordt nu toch wel eens tijd dat die speedy om mijn pols komt te hangen


Wat hebben mensen toch met die Speedy!? Snap het wel hoor, maar op de één of andere manier kan het horloge mij niet boeien. Heb er zelfs nog nooit één om mijn pols gehad. :-x


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Wat hebben mensen toch met die Speedy!? Snap het wel hoor, maar op de één of andere manier kan het horloge mij niet boeien. Heb er zelfs nog nooit één om mijn pols gehad. :-x


Haha, achjah ieder heeft zijn eigen smaak.

Het moonwatch gebeuren, hoe hij er uit ziet....dat het een icoon is....Zijn allemaal kleine dingetjes die mee spelen waarom ik hem zo graag wil hebben.

Een sub moet en zal er ook komen. Maar die vind ik nog even een brug te ver.


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Haha, achjah ieder heeft zijn eigen smaak.
> 
> Het moonwatch gebeuren, hoe hij er uit ziet....dat het een icoon is....Zijn allemaal kleine dingetjes die mee spelen waarom ik hem zo graag wil hebben.
> 
> Een sub moet en zal er ook komen. Maar die vind ik nog even een brug te ver.


Hoop dat je er snel eentje kan bemachtigen en ondertussen gewoon genieten van de andere!


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


>



Wow, dat is een gave foto Art! Gaaf gebaar!


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Erg mooi, ik zou gewoon lekker deze band erop laten!
> 
> Of deze:


Wauw, ik zit net even "bij te lezen", zie ik me hier toch allemaal mooie dingen voorbij komen! Als eerste die prachtige vergroting van Ard|> Een prachtig gebaar en blijk van waardering. Waar heb je die laten printen?
En dan die Citizen... mooie klok zeg!


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Wauw, ik zit net even "bij te lezen", zie ik me hier toch allemaal mooie dingen voorbij komen! Als eerste die prachtige vergroting van Ard|> Een prachtig gebaar en blijk van waardering. Waar heb je die laten printen?
> En dan die Citizen... mooie klok zeg!


Niemand heeft de Citizen, was enkel als voorbeeld voor een band die ik heb gekocht voor mijn nieuwe aanwinst... Clama paar pagina's terug en als suggestie voor de Seiko van MichielV. ;-)


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Niemand heeft de Citizen, was enkel als voorbeeld voor een band die ik heb gekocht voor mijn nieuwe aanwinst... Clama paar pagina's terug en als suggestie voor de Seiko van MichielV. ;-)


Nou-eh... mooie band! En die Clama is natuurlijk ook heel gaaf! Ik vind de '70's klokken het mooist... meestal Wat vind je van Enicar? Daar ben ik ook al een hele tijd naar het kijken. Ze zijn alleen zo gestegen in prijs dat de supercompressor modellen meestal niet meer onder de 1k te koop zijn.


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Nou-eh... mooie band! En die Clama is natuurlijk ook heel gaaf! Ik vind de '70's klokken het mooist... meestal Wat vind je van Enicar? Daar ben ik ook al een hele tijd naar het kijken. Ze zijn alleen zo gestegen in prijs dat de supercompressor modellen meestal niet meer onder de 1k te koop zijn.


Ook erg mooi idd. Helaas zijn de prijzen de afgelopen 5 jaar erg gestegen... meerdere mensen hebben ontdekt wat smaak is. ;-)

Heb je mijn antwoord al gelezen van het verschil m.b.t. de PO en de Tudor?


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Ook erg mooi idd. Helaas zijn de prijzen de afgelopen 5 jaar erg gestegen... meerdere mensen hebben ontdekt wat smaak is. ;-)
> 
> Heb je mijn antwoord al gelezen van het verschil m.b.t. de PO en de Tudor?


Jazeker! Ik ben bezig om het tot me door te laten dringen Toch denk ik niet dat een Rolex er snel zal komen... ik denk niet dat ik zo'n bedrag ervoor over heb. Teveel andere mooie horloges die ik ook nog zou willen. Bijvoorbeeld Enicar Sherpa Divette of Super Dive, prachtige horloges en inderdaad, dat hebben meer mensen ontdekt. Heb je op Flickr al gekeken bij afghtiga? Die heeft me toch een collectie Vintage op de foto gezet, daar wordt ik nou gewoon naar van Tudor blijft me daarentegen toch wel aanspreken, allereerst omdat de prijzen iets rustiger zijn, en niet echt bekend bij het grotere publiek. Toch de echte uitstraling zonder hommage te willen zijn.


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Jazeker! Ik ben bezig om het tot me door te laten dringen Toch denk ik niet dat een Rolex er snel zal komen... ik denk niet dat ik zo'n bedrag ervoor over heb. Teveel andere mooie horloges die ik ook nog zou willen. Bijvoorbeeld Enicar Sherpa Divette of Super Dive, prachtige horloges en inderdaad, dat hebben meer mensen ontdekt. Heb je op Flickr al gekeken bij afghtiga? Die heeft me toch een collectie Vintage op de foto gezet, daar wordt ik nou gewoon naar van Tudor blijft me daarentegen toch wel aanspreken, allereerst omdat de prijzen iets rustiger zijn, en niet echt bekend bij het grotere publiek. Toch de echte uitstraling zonder hommage te willen zijn.


Gelijk even opgezocht.... damn die Longines diver is echt super zeg!!


----------



## MHe225

|> |> Gave geste en gave foto, Ard - dat is nou waarom ik dit zo'n verdraaid leuk hoekje vind. Hoe vaak zie je tegenwoordig nog dat mensen "zomaar" iets voor andere mensen doen, geven??

En die Speedy Pro, dat valt niet uit te leggen. Voor mij was het een must have; als kind wist ik al dat ik "later, als ik groot ben" een MoonWatch zou bezitten. Nooit gedacht dat ik tot mijn 40ste (op een paar maanden na) zou moeten wachten.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

De Doxa 1200T is, zoals waarschijnlijk bekend, gearriveerd. Heb gelijk mijn eerste ervaring en foto's even gepost in gebrekkig Engels.: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/doxa-1200t-arrived-lot-photos-551260.html


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> De Doxa 1200T is, zoals waarschijnlijk bekend, gearriveerd. Heb gelijk mijn eerste ervaring en foto's even gepost in gebrekkig Engels.: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/doxa-1200t-arrived-lot-photos-551260.html


'n Aanrader - Ard heeft weer eens fantastische foto's gemaakt |> Nogmaals gefeliciteerd met je nieuwste aanwinst en petje* af voor de mooie foto's.

Ron

* Grappig; na deze post geplaatst te hebben lees ik in de Wat draag je draad dat Mart precies hetzelfde compliment gebruikt heeft - eerst had ik chapeau geschreven maar besloot dit in een Nederlands petje te veranderen, niet wetend dat ...... ;-) En inderdaad, jullie beiden zijn (waren) nog laat op


----------



## Vleeshomp

Jeuzus was een dikke klok die doxa!

Geniet er van!!!!!!


----------



## Racka

Geliciteerd ermee Ard, leuk om toch een beetje het gevolgd te kunnen hebben. Vanaf de vraag of iemand hem mee kan nemen naar de meeting tot aan de gebruikersreview (hele goeie trouwens). 

Kan me herinneren dat die best zwaar is. Geeft toch wel een lekker gevoel denk ik, dat je een soort tank der horloges om hebt .


----------



## Shocked

Twee nieuwe aanwinsten afgekopen week.
Als eerste de PAW-1500, mijn eerste Protrek:

















Ik moet zeggen dat ik er erg blij mee ben, zeker omdat ik een beetje bang was voor de afmetingen.

De tweede aanwinst is een beetje ondergesneeuwd door het Protrek geweld maar toch ook zeker de moeite waard. Een G-Shock GW-5600BC:

















Super comfortabel en een klassiek design.


----------



## Bidle

Shocked said:


> Twee nieuwe aanwinsten afgekopen week.
> Als eerste de PAW-1500, mijn eerste Protrek:
> 
> Ik moet zeggen dat ik er erg blij mee ben, zeker omdat ik een beetje bang was voor de afmetingen.
> 
> De tweede aanwinst is een beetje ondergesneeuwd door het Protrek geweld maar toch ook zeker de moeite waard. Een G-Shock GW-5600BC:
> 
> Super comfortabel en een klassiek design.


Ziet er goed uit!! Wil zelf misschien ook nog een keer een pro-trek. De andere G-shock is echt super, beetje een old-skool look. Helemaal goed.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Geliciteerd ermee Ard, leuk om toch een beetje het gevolgd te kunnen hebben. Vanaf de vraag of iemand hem mee kan nemen naar de meeting tot aan de gebruikersreview (hele goeie trouwens).
> 
> Kan me herinneren dat die best zwaar is. Geeft toch wel een lekker gevoel denk ik, dat je een soort tank der horloges om hebt .


Hehe, volgende stap in die cyclus is dat Bidle's 1200T dan weer meegaat naar de volgende meeting, waar ik eindelijk een iets minder oversized Doxa kan passen en er bij mij ook een op het verlanglijstje komt te staan ;-)



Shocked said:


> De tweede aanwinst is een beetje ondergesneeuwd door het Protrek geweld maar toch ook zeker de moeite waard. Een G-Shock GW-5600BC:
> 
> Super comfortabel en een klassiek design.


Gaaf ding, ik heb nog geen enkele G-Shock op een stalen band, moet er ook ooit nog een keer van komen


----------



## Bidle

Wanneer is die BBQ-meeting!??

Enne die Doxa geen probleem, als ik hem niet vergeet. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Wanneer is die BBQ-meeting!??
> 
> Enne die Doxa geen probleem, als ik hem niet vergeet. ;-)


Dat zou in de buurt van Sjors' verjaardag zijn, laat in de zomer, september dacht ik!


----------



## Sjors

3 September leek mij wel een goede datum. Is wel bijna twee weken voor mijn verjaardag, maar de twee volgende weekends zit ik al vol gepland en later leek mij weer technisch wel erg riskant (ik heb trouwens een carport, waar het zelfs tijdens hoosbuien aangenaam vertoeven is  )


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> De Doxa 1200T is, zoals waarschijnlijk bekend, gearriveerd. Heb gelijk mijn eerste ervaring en foto's even gepost in gebrekkig Engels.: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/doxa-1200t-arrived-lot-photos-551260.html


Wat een onwaarschijnlijk mooi horloge zeg. Die gaat ook op m'n -inmiddels al veel te lange- wishlist. Die oranje rubberen band staat hem wel heel erg goed trouwens, jammer dat ie niet zo mooi om jouw pols past met die band. Gaaf ding hoor!


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Wat een onwaarschijnlijk mooi horloge zeg. Die gaat ook op m'n -inmiddels al veel te lange- wishlist. Die oranje rubberen band staat hem wel heel erg goed trouwens, jammer dat ie niet zo mooi om jouw pols past met die band. Gaaf ding hoor!


Die rubberen band is echt waardeloos, hebben hem vandaag om een 18cm pols geprobeerd en nog past die niet mooi!! Heb een Isofrane besteld maar die zijn momenteel niet op voorraad, zal vanzelf wel binnen komen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Die rubberen band is echt waardeloos, hebben hem vandaag om een 18cm pols geprobeerd en nog past die niet mooi!! Heb een Isofrane besteld maar die zijn momenteel niet op voorraad, zal vanzelf wel binnen komen.


Je zou het bandje kunnen proberen te koken (ja, echt ). Zie andere members dit geregeld doen met rubberen bandjes die ze bijvoorbeeld te stijf vinden, schijnt echt goed te werken! 
Hier een voorbeeld-threadje, zo zijn er nog vele anderen te vinden: https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/boiling-your-g-shock-mudman-101161.html


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Je zou het bandje kunnen proberen te koken (ja, echt ). Zie andere members dit geregeld doen met rubberen bandjes die ze bijvoorbeeld te stijf vinden, schijnt echt goed te werken!
> Hier een voorbeeld-threadje, zo zijn er nog vele anderen te vinden: https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/boiling-your-g-shock-mudman-101161.html


Nee gewoon een Isofrane erop. Het koken zal geen zin hebben, het is gewoon een slecht bandje qua vorm. Heb zat andere bandjes gezien met bijvoorbeeld wel een knik erin. Ook het eraan zetten gaat lastig en zorgt er voor dat de push-pin zowat krom staat. Heb al gelezen dat sommige de binnenkant van de band iets bijvijlen. Daar begin ik al helemaal niet aan, dan hadden ze het gewoon beter moeten maken. ;-)
Daarbij heb ik hem al aan iemand toegezegd die net een Doxa heeft besteld. Nu enkel hopen dat de Isofrane snel weer leverbaar is. Heb ook nog een ander bandje op komst... velcro. Zal er nog wel een foto van maken als het zo ver is.


----------



## valjoux 7750

Na lang twijfelen en zoeken toch uiteindelijk gevonden de EZM3
Vorige week ontvangen en het is echt een daily beater/uber tool.
Ik heb lang getwijfeld tussen de ezm3 en de 757(utc)
Indien ik voor de 757 zou hebben gekozen dan zou een andere Sinn van me de deur uit moeten gaan(budget)
Toch besloten dat ik 3 Sinn's in mij collectie wil hebben en geen 2.
En ik heb tot nu toe geen enkel moment spijt gehad, ik ben zeer content met deze duiker.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sweeeeet, wat een supergaaf trio! :-!

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwste!


----------



## Bidle

Ik had je al gefeliciteerd met deze mooie aanwinst, maar nog een keer is niet overbodig bij zo'n mooi exemplaar; gefeliciteerd! Vind de Nato erg mooi staan.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, vandaag weer een binnenkomertje gehad, mijn Molnija is binnen! Het zakhorloge-concept bevalt me tot nu toe prima 

Ben er nog niet over uit of ik er ook een ketting aan ga hangen of dat ik het gewoon op deze manier ga gebruiken :think:


----------



## om-4

Lester Burnham said:


> Zo, vandaag weer een binnenkomertje gehad, mijn Molnija is binnen! Het zakhorloge-concept bevalt me tot nu toe prima
> 
> Ben er nog niet over uit of ik er ook een ketting aan ga hangen of dat ik het gewoon op deze manier ga gebruiken :think:


Ziet er super uit. Wijzers zijn heel subtiel. Hoe groot is dat klokkie?

Ik heb zelf ergens nog een Ruhla plastic zakhorloge liggen. Op een rommelmarkt had iemand een bak vol van die dingen liggen voor 3€ per stuk :-d. Loopt alleen 5-7min snel per 24h.:think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Ziet er super uit. Wijzers zijn heel subtiel. Hoe groot is dat klokkie?
> 
> Ik heb zelf ergens nog een Ruhla plastic zakhorloge liggen. Op een rommelmarkt had iemand een bak vol van die dingen liggen voor 3€ per stuk :-d. Loopt alleen 5-7min snel per 24h.:think:


Totale diameter is 50mm, wijzerplaat is pakweg 36/37mm |>

Het ding ligt nu pakweg een halve meter van me af op het bureau, maar dat Molnija-uurwerkje is luid en duidelijk te horen :-d


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Zo, vandaag weer een binnenkomertje gehad, mijn Molnija is binnen! Het zakhorloge-concept bevalt me tot nu toe prima
> 
> Ben er nog niet over uit of ik er ook een ketting aan ga hangen of dat ik het gewoon op deze manier ga gebruiken :think:


Ziet er leuk uit, kun je nog een paar foto's maken van de zijkant, uurwerk, achterkant, etc. 

Ketting is wel netjes natuurlijk en kost ook niet erg veel. Zelf heb ik de Hamilton op een leren "touwtje" zitten en vind dat veel fijner plus dat ik dan ook geen onnodige krassen krijg.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het is laat, ben net terug van Shock The World, er is weer een nieuwe binnenkomer ;-)

De goodiebag voor VIP's (thanks to Sjors stond ik daar ook op de lijst) bevatte een hele stoere GD-100, met negatief display 

Ik ga nu maffen, foto's volgen weldra!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Het is laat, ben net terug van Shock The World, er is weer een nieuwe binnenkomer ;-)
> 
> De goodiebag voor VIP's (thanks to Sjors stond ik daar ook op de lijst) bevatte een hele stoere GD-100, met negatief display
> 
> Ik ga nu maffen, foto's volgen weldra!


Dat heeft Sjors goed voor ons geregeld,... althans ik neem aan dat we er allemaal eentje krijgen. ;-)
Klinkt iig goed en ben benieuwd naar de foto's van je nieuwe aanwinst. Ga nu ook maar eens slapen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ziet er leuk uit, kun je nog een paar foto's maken van de zijkant, uurwerk, achterkant, etc.
> 
> Ketting is wel netjes natuurlijk en kost ook niet erg veel. Zelf heb ik de Hamilton op een leren "touwtje" zitten en vind dat veel fijner plus dat ik dan ook geen onnodige krassen krijg.


Had nog een paar meer foto's gemaakt gisteren, maar omdat die er vrij lelijk uitkwamen heb ik ze maar niet geplaatst. Nu dan alsnog ;-)

Voorkant:









Achterkant:










Uurwerk:









Die nieuwe G-Shock komt een andere keer aan de beurt, nu in sneltreinvaart richting Tilburg voor een gesprek met m'n afstudeerbegeleider.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Had nog een paar meer foto's gemaakt gisteren, maar omdat die er vrij lelijk uitkwamen heb ik ze maar niet geplaatst. Nu dan alsnog ;-)
> 
> Voorkant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achterkant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uurwerk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die nieuwe G-Shock komt een andere keer aan de beurt, nu in sneltreinvaart richting Tilburg voor een gesprek met m'n afstudeerbegeleider.


Ziet er erg netjes uit!! Vind de achterkant ook niet verkeerd. Je hebt er iig een mooi zakhorloge bij.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ziet er erg netjes uit!! Vind de achterkant ook niet verkeerd. Je hebt er iig een mooi zakhorloge bij.


Thanks, ja, vind het wel een grappig ding 

Vind het ook leuk dat het ding gewoon is gebruikt, hoogstwaarschijnlijk heeft dit horloge decennialang dienstgedaan in de zak van iemand uit de Sovjet-Unie. Dat idee voegt wel iets toe voor mij. Je weet maar nooit wat zo'n horloge allemaal heeft gezien/meegemaakt. Wat de oorzaak was van kleine deukjes of krasjes. Is gewoon boeiend


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nu dan ook maar wat plaatjes van de allerlaatste binnenkomer gemaakt! Had dit model (GD-100) zelf nooit echt op de radar staan, had het zelf niet gekocht. Maar goed, dat was gelukkig ook niet nodig ;-)
Grappige is dat er na een dag dragen langzaamaan steeds meer een klik komt met het model  Wie weet volgen er ooit nog meer uit deze serie!










De GD-100 is de eerste G-Shock die gebruik maakt van een nieuwe technologie backlight, met twee ledjes onder het scherm. Is echt vele malen feller dan bij de andere/oudere modellen!


----------



## kj2

Lester Burnham said:


> Nu dan ook maar wat plaatjes van de allerlaatste binnenkomer gemaakt! Had dit model (GD-100) zelf nooit echt op de radar staan, had het zelf niet gekocht. Maar goed, dat was gelukkig ook niet nodig ;-)
> Grappige is dat er na een dag dragen langzaamaan steeds meer een klik komt met het model  Wie weet volgen er ooit nog meer uit deze serie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De GD-100 is de eerste G-Shock die gebruik maakt van een nieuwe technologie backlight, met twee ledjes onder het scherm. Is echt vele malen feller dan bij de andere/oudere modellen!


 Ziet er zeer goed uit!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Nu dan ook maar wat plaatjes van de allerlaatste binnenkomer gemaakt! Had dit model (GD-100) zelf nooit echt op de radar staan, had het zelf niet gekocht. Maar goed, dat was gelukkig ook niet nodig ;-)
> Grappige is dat er na een dag dragen langzaamaan steeds meer een klik komt met het model  Wie weet volgen er ooit nog meer uit deze serie!
> 
> De GD-100 is de eerste G-Shock die gebruik maakt van een nieuwe technologie backlight, met twee ledjes onder het scherm. Is echt vele malen feller dan bij de andere/oudere modellen!
> ]


Niet verkeerd, misschien een stomme vraag: Verbruikt zo'n display nu meer stroom of maakt dat niks uit?


----------



## Lester Burnham

kj2 said:


> Ziet er zeer goed uit!


Dank u!



Bidle said:


> Niet verkeerd, misschien een stomme vraag: Verbruikt zo'n display nu meer stroom of maakt dat niks uit?


Ik heb het even nagezocht, met deze technologie gaat het energieverbruik zelfs drastisch omlaag! Win-win dus 

De instructiehandleiding geeft voor dit horloge (bij gemiddeld gebruik) een batterij levensduur van maar liefst 7 jaar op. Dit terwijl andere/oudere modellen volgens het boekje twee jaar zouden kunnen functioneren op 1 batterijtje.

[edit] ik zie dat dit nieuwere model een CR2025 batterij gebruikt, in tegenstelling tot de standaard 2016 knoopcel. De 2025 (0.9mm dikker dus) heeft bijna een dubbele capaciteit vergeleken met de 2016. Dit verklaart dus ook voor een deel de langere levensduur op 1 batterij. Maar het verklaart niet waarom dit horloge meer dan drie keer zo lang meegaat, dat is dus toch echt ook te danken aan de nieuwe LED-technologie.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb het even nagezocht, met deze technologie gaat het energieverbruik zelfs drastisch omlaag! Win-win dus
> 
> De instructiehandleiding geeft voor dit horloge (bij gemiddeld gebruik) een batterij levensduur van maar liefst 7 jaar op. Dit terwijl andere/oudere modellen volgens het boekje twee jaar zouden kunnen functioneren op 1 batterijtje.


Ik had het natuurlijk ook kunnen opzoeken, maar anders kunnen we dat met alles wel doen... wel bijzonder want in eerste instantie zou je juist denken dat het een hoger verbruik zou hebben. Vind het iig wel leuk om te zien. Kijk ook af en toe in het topic in de G-shock hoek met deze displays. Ben er nog niet uit wat ik fijner zou vinden.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ik had het natuurlijk ook kunnen opzoeken, maar anders kunnen we dat met alles wel doen... wel bijzonder want in eerste instantie zou je juist denken dat het een hoger verbruik zou hebben. Vind het iig wel leuk om te zien. Kijk ook af en toe in het topic in de G-shock hoek met deze displays. Ben er nog niet uit wat ik fijner zou vinden.


Negatief of positief display bedoel je?

In mijn ervaring is prima te leven met negatief, alleen als je in een iets donkerdere kamer zit, moet je het horloge echt zo draaien dat je er recht op kijkt om het af te kunnen lezen. Maar goed, het ziet er wel stoerder uit ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Negatief of positief display bedoel je?
> 
> In mijn ervaring is prima te leven met negatief, alleen als je in een iets donkerdere kamer zit, moet je het horloge echt zo draaien dat je er recht op kijkt om het af te kunnen lezen. Maar goed, het ziet er wel stoerder uit ;-)


Yep, dat bedoel ik! Dat het niet goed afleesbaar in het donker is, wat wist ik niet. Hmmm, dan houd dat sowieso op, want vind dat een G-shock in alle gevallen juist praktisch moet zijn. Dat is voor mij de meerwaarde van een G-shock. 
Toch wel benieuwd om het eens in het echt te zien.


----------



## Racka

Ik heb zelf de mijne gemid naar een negatief display en heb er absoluut geen spijt van. Zoals Mart al schreef, als het wat donkerder is moet je soms even de juiste kijkhoek vinden maar dit heb ik nog niet als storend ondervonden. Als het toch te donker is en ik wil snel de tijd weten druk ik de verlichting aan en als het nodig is (bv tijdens sporten of auto rijden savonds) gebruik ik de auto light functie.










Willen jullie aub even hier naar kijken:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/poljot-3133-suddenly-ruuning-too-fast-554031.html

Sinds gisteren een probleempje met mn poljot...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kijk eens aan, jij begint ook steeds meer lol in de fotografie te krijgen, of niet? 

Je hebt trouwens twee keer dezelfde (leuke!) foto gepost hierboven, en niet die van de Aviator.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Kijk eens aan, jij begint ook steeds meer lol in de fotografie te krijgen, of niet?
> 
> Je hebt trouwens twee keer dezelfde (leuke!) foto gepost hierboven, en niet die van de Aviator.


+1


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Kijk eens aan, jij begint ook steeds meer lol in de fotografie te krijgen, of niet?
> 
> Je hebt trouwens twee keer dezelfde (leuke!) foto gepost hierboven, en niet die van de Aviator.


Ik vind em ook zoooo leuk! Lol. (is aangepast)

Na de tips van Ard over jouw foto laatst ben ik wat bewuster gaan fotograferen. Zo leer je steeds weer wat bij hè....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Ik vind em ook zoooo leuk! Lol. (is aangepast)
> 
> Na de tips van Ard over jouw foto laatst ben ik wat bewuster gaan fotograferen. Zo leer je steeds weer wat bij hè....


Zeker weten, en wat dat betreft zijn er weinig betere voorbeelden dan Bidle!

Na de forum-updates zijn links niet meer onderstreept, daarom had ik helemaal niet door dat je ons vroeg om naar een thread te kijken, dacht dat je een foto bedoelde 

ps. er wordt nog hard gewerkt aan het fixen van dit soort bugs


----------



## Bidle

Had de link ook helemaal niet gezien!!


----------



## Martin_B

Nog niet binnen, sterker nog, ik weet niet eens welke ik precies krijg ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/winne...-two-time-connection-watch-straps-554315.html

JIPPIE, ik win normalerwijze nooit iets









Het orginele topic: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/*-clo...-two-time-connection-watch-straps-551048.html

*handmatig onderstreept voor duidelijkheid ;-)*


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gaaf joh!

Heb je wel horloges met 24 of 26mm bandaanzet trouwens?


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Gaaf joh!
> 
> Heb je wel horloges met 24 of 26mm bandaanzet trouwens?


Nee, joh:


















































































en nog een radi met een bruine plaat waar ik om een of andere vage reden nooit een foto van heb gemaakt....

Volgens mij zijn ze trouwens allemaal goedkoper dan het bandje dat ik gewonnen heb b-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij zijn ze trouwens allemaal goedkoper dan het bandje dat ik gewonnen heb b-)


Hahaha 

Ik heb zelf maar 1 horloge met 24mm aanzet, als ik die van 26mm had gewonnen had ik er weer een horloge bij moeten kopen ;-)


----------



## MichielV

Nieuw bandje voor de Fathoms!

Onlangs werd ik door Bidle weer herinnerd aan BradyStraps en hun sailcloth straps. Ik zocht al een tijdje een geschikte band voor de Fathoms en dit leek mij een perfecte combo!

Net erop gezet en vind het een knappe combo. Ook heeft deze band een grappig knopje bij de sprinbar om de boel te verschuiven. Nog niet eerder gezien, toch wel apart!

Excuses voor de crappy foto's. Helaas met telefoon moeten doen, moet binnenkort toch maar eens gaan kijken voor een wat betere camera. Maar de wishlist is groot, zowel op horloge als gadget gebied. :-d


----------



## EricSW

Mooi combi zo! Bevalt het horloge goed, is ie en het echt net zo mooi als op de meeste foto's op het www? Wil zelf over een tijdje ook een Fathoms aanschaffen, een zwarte met gouden accenten, en ben benieuwd naar je ervaringen.


----------



## MichielV

EricSW said:


> Mooi combi zo! Bevalt het horloge goed, is ie en het echt net zo mooi als op de meeste foto's op het www? Wil zelf over een tijdje ook een Fathoms aanschaffen, een zwarte met gouden accenten, en ben benieuwd naar je ervaringen.


Hij bevalt mij erg goed! Ik had de wijzerplaat nog wel liever wat "cleaner" gezien, maar desondanks alles, is het echt een super leuk model uit de 5 serie. Ben geen liefhebber van de stalenband die erop zit, maar dat heb ik met alle Seiko 5 banden die ik tot nu toe in mijn handen heb gehad.

De wijzerplaat mag dan misschien nog wel cleaner, hij is wel erg mooi. Zeker in combinatie met die super coole bezel en de bolling in het glas.

Ik zou zeggen; Gewoon kopen en uit proberen! Als het niets is, kan je hem toch zo weer kwijt. Iedereen wil hem hebben, dat blijkt ook wel uit het feit dat ze zo slecht leverbaar zijn.


----------



## EricSW

MichielV said:


> Ik zou zeggen; Gewoon kopen en uit proberen! Als het niets is, kan je hem toch zo weer kwijt. Iedereen wil hem hebben, dat blijkt ook wel uit het feit dat ze zo slecht leverbaar zijn.


Oké, thnx. Volgens Rob van monsterwatches heeft hij ze in september weer binnen. Even wachten dus nog.


----------



## Bidle

@Martin: Gefeliciteerd!!!


----------



## om-4

Had al gepost in een verkeerd draadje.

Deze LIP verwacht ik binnenkort. Kan er niks over vinden maar ziet er spannend uit.
foto is van verkoper.








Verder komt er nog binnen een modded skx007. Hopelijk in goede staat want foto was compleet wazig.









Beetje betere foto's volgen zodra ik ze binnen heb.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Respect dat je een horloge hebt durven bestellen op basis van die foto 

Ben benieuwd welk merkje er op de wijzerplaat staat. Seamaster? Submariner? Iets met een 'S' dat ongeveer zo lang is in elk geval.


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Had al gepost in een verkeerd draadje.
> 
> Deze LIP verwacht ik binnenkort. Kan er niks over vinden maar ziet er spannend uit.
> foto is van verkoper.
> View attachment 457638
> 
> 
> Verder komt er nog binnen een modded skx007. Hopelijk in goede staat want foto was compleet wazig.
> 
> View attachment 457640
> 
> 
> Beetje betere foto's volgen zodra ik ze binnen heb.


Ben benieuwd!! Altijd leuk om iets onderweg te hebben.


----------



## om-4

Lester Burnham said:


> Respect dat je een horloge hebt durven bestellen op basis van die foto
> 
> Ben benieuwd welk merkje er op de wijzerplaat staat. Seamaster? Submariner? Iets met een 'S' dat ongeveer zo lang is in elk geval.


Het is een beetje een allegaartje. Aftermarket wijzerplaat met Scubamaster, 200m, Professional en nog wat tekst.
Handjes van een Sumo, sec van turtle en afgedekt met AR safier.

't is wat tricky om gok te wagen maar soms tref je wel eens wat tussen de spelfouten wazige foto's en aanbiedingen die stellen dat het horloge een batterij nodig heeft terwijl het een automaat is. Moet alleen die Speedy voor $5 op een garagesale nog treffen.


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> 't is wat tricky om gok te wagen maar soms tref je wel eens wat tussen de spelfouten wazige foto's en aanbiedingen die stellen dat het horloge een batterij nodig heeft terwijl het een automaat is. .


Helemaal goed, zo ben ik dus aan mijn Hamilton uit 1909 gekomen!


----------



## Martin_B

Martin_B said:


> en nog een radi met een bruine plaat waar ik om een of andere vage reden nooit een foto van heb gemaakt....


Even in het laatste zonlicht een paar plaatjes gemaakt:




































Erg lastig, zo'n donkerbruine plaat...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Radiomir kast blijft geweldig! 
Mooie foto's ook hoor


----------



## Bidle

Leuke foto's vind de weerspiegeling wel iets hebben!


----------



## EricSW

om-4 said:


> Verder komt er nog binnen een modded skx007. Hopelijk in goede staat want foto was compleet wazig.
> 
> View attachment 457640
> 
> 
> Beetje betere foto's volgen zodra ik ze binnen heb.


Sowieso al een hele prestatie om met de huidige middelen zo een foto van een horloge te maken. Is toch niet te geloven....

Maar wel spannender om te krijgen...haha


----------



## william91

Hay allemaal,
Hier mijn eerste post op de NL pagina.
Mijn laatste aanwinst is een PITA Oceana limited edition speciaal voor het Spaanse Forum "Relojes Especiales", ook via de site op de kop kunnen tikken (was wel een moeizaam proces :-|:-s:think:, ondanks dat ik aardig uit de voeten kan met de Spaanse taal).
Ben twee jaar geleden ook bij de maker op bezoek geweest in Barcelona, zeer onder de indruk!! Was helaas toen niet haalbaar qua prijs, en nu dus wel :-!.
Groetjes,
William


----------



## Bidle

william91 said:


> Hay allemaal,
> Hier mijn eerste post op de NL pagina.
> Mijn laatste aanwinst is een PITA Oceana limited edition speciaal voor het Spaanse Forum "Relojes Especiales", ook via de site op de kop kunnen tikken (was wel een moeizaam proces :-|:-s:think:, ondanks dat ik aardig uit de voeten kan met de Spaanse taal).
> Ben twee jaar geleden ook bij de maker op bezoek geweest in Barcelona, zeer onder de indruk!! Was helaas toen niet haalbaar qua prijs, en nu dus wel :-!.
> Groetjes,
> William


Welkom, gaaf horloge ben ook weleens bij de broers langs geweest. Aardig lui! Vind dit ontwerp erg gaaf enkel helaas wel erg dik geworden. Veel plezier ermee!!

Ben nu ook wel erg nieuwsgierig naar je andere duikers/horloges.


----------



## Racka

Gefeliciteerd ermee William! Leuk horloge, dacht eerst dat ik een van der valk vogeltje in het midden zag, lol. 

En welkom.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Welkom inderdaad William, wat een gaaf (en uniek) horloge zeg!

Hoe dik is die wel niet? 

Stoer ding |>


----------



## william91

Bidle said:


> Welkom, gaaf horloge ben ook weleens bij de broers langs geweest. Aardig lui! Vind dit ontwerp erg gaaf enkel helaas wel erg dik geworden. Veel plezier ermee!!
> 
> Ben nu ook wel erg nieuwsgierig naar je andere duikers/horloges.


Nou, hier een kleine teaser dan.:-d 
De rest volgt later,
Later


----------



## Bidle

william91 said:


> Nou, hier een kleine teaser dan.:-d
> De rest volgt later,
> Later


Erg mooi ook!! Had de Linde al eens voorbij zien komen in een WRUW topic bij het duik-gedeelte!


----------



## Sjors

Vorige week donderdag, toen ik onderweg was naar Amsterdam, is een pakketje aangekomen met mijn Hope Japan DW-6900FS-8HJ. Er zijn er maar 100 van gemaakt, één per huishouden en alleen verkrijgbaar, on-line in de VS.




























Vandaag een pakketje T-Shirts gekregen van KIKS TYO. Ik dacht dat ik er twee had besteld, maar het waren er drie. Ze zijn best fan van Bram, dus hebben ze hem er ook één kado gedaan (en heb ik mijn twee [email protected]).


















De Shinbun (krant) T-Shirt. In het logo zijn de headlines van de eerste krant na de ramp op 11 maart verwerkt. De text luid vertaald: Japan zal herrijzen.


















De Kinekiks is een samenwerking tussen Kinetics en Kiks TYO. Buiten het logo, krijg je ook deze ultra gelimiteerde Bearbrick bij het shirt. Die rode is mijn shirt en de witte is voor Bram. 








Deze is gewoon koel...


















Ik heb ook nog ergens een GW-7900MS-3 binnen gekregen, maar die zie ik nu even niet liggen, maar hij is wel gaaf. Hier een stock photo:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Ik heb ook nog ergens een GW-7900MS-3 binnen gekregen, maar die zie ik nu even niet liggen, maar hij is wel gaaf. Hier een stock photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Gefeliciteerd met de aanwinsten!!!

Wat heb ik toch met horloges en oranje of blauwe accenten..... vind deze ook erg gaaf!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Pff, wat een boel binnenkomers weer!

Erg gaaf die 'Hope Japan' en waarschijnlijk over niet al te lange tijd net zoveel waard als een klein rijtjeshuis als er inderdaad maar 100 van zijn gemaakt


----------



## Sjors

Het gave van die Hope Japan model is dat ie net zo duur is als een basic DW-6900 ($89.-) was. Ik had er eigenlijk twee willen hebben, maar helaas kon ik er maar één krijgen.

Die foto's van de GW-7900GW zal binnenkort wel verschijnen op 50 Gs (tenminste, dat heb ik in mijn hoofd in de pijplijn). Trouwens ook nog zo'n GD-100-1B gehad op Shock The World, mar die had Mart toch al gepost ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

Jaaa ,vers binnen.

Naast de Citizen en Oris duikers had ik geen "dress"watch. En dat knaagt dan als horloge liefhebber. Een maand of twee geleden ben ik serieus op zoek gegaan naar iets wat ik mooi zou vinden. Eisenpakket; automaat,zilveren wijzerplaat,geen cijfers,vintage/retro,niet te klein,staal. Een boel horloges gezien en gevoelt, bv. Certina,Tissot,Hamilton, maar geen gaf mij het juiste gevoel.
Todat ik ergens op de fora de Seiko SARB065 tegenkwam. "Beng" dat was hem. Mooi "dressy" en niet een,i.m.o., "te kleine" uitvoering [36/37/38 mm].

Seiko SARB065 ,m'n opa zou m zo gehad kunnen hebben.

genoeg geleuter nu ,uitpakken.





































Dank aan de heer Katsu Higuchi.

Proost ,Elf.


----------



## Bidle

Temperarely said:


> Jaaa ,vers binnen.
> 
> Naast de Citizen en Oris duikers had ik geen "dress"watch. En dat knaagt dan als horloge liefhebber. Een maand of twee geleden ben ik serieus op zoek gegaan naar iets wat ik mooi zou vinden. Eisenpakket; automaat,zilveren wijzerplaat,geen cijfers,vintage/retro,niet te klein,staal. Een boel horloges gezien en gevoelt, bv. Certina,Tissot,Hamilton, maar geen gaf mij het juiste gevoel.
> Todat ik ergens op de fora de Seiko SARB065 tegenkwam. "Beng" dat was hem. Mooi "dressy" en niet een,i.m.o., "te kleine" uitvoering [36/37/38 mm].
> 
> Seiko SARB065 ,m'n opa zou m zo gehad kunnen hebben.
> 
> genoeg geleuter nu ,uitpakken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dank aan de heer Katsu Higuchi.
> 
> Proost ,Elf.


Het lijkt wel pakjesavond!! 

Gefeliciteerd, veel draagplezier... komt volgens mij wel goed. |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Pfff, wat een beauty! Echt buitengewoon mooi, gefeliciteerd! :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Pfff, wat een beauty! Echt buitengewoon mooi, gefeliciteerd! :-!


Helemaal mee eens :-!
Ik ben helemaal niet zo'n Seiko liefhebber, maar deze is prachtig! 
Op de eerste foto dacht ik dat hij een enorm korte minutenwijzer heeft, maar op de tweede bleek het toch helemaal goed te zijn.

Veel plezier ermee,

Martin


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Bedankt guys.

Het is echt een plezierig horloge. Prachtige afwerking.Heeft in de afgelopen 24uur 1,5 seconde verloren. Prima denk ik.





































De bijgeleverde band is mooi maar een tikkeltje te kontrastvol t.o.v. de wijzerplaat.

Op dit moment zit er een Barington vintage grijzig/zwarte ietwat geschuurde lederen band op. Deze band had ik al een paar weken gekocht met de SARB065 in m'n achterhoofd.

Foto's van deze kombi heb ik helaas nog niet genomen.

Elf.


----------



## EricSW

Vandaag is mijn nieuwe 'vakantiehorloge' binnengekomen. Het is een blauwe Seiko 'Mini-Sumo' geworden (zie twijfel-topic).

Hierbij wat foto's:

Spannend! het doosje is net gebracht!









Huh? 









Hè jammer, geen luxe seiko-doosje...maar wel een fraaie nieuwe aanwinst









Out of the box:









De eerste 'net uitgepakt' foto's:



























Eerste indruk is erg goed! Mooi ding, en voldoet ruimschoots aan de verwachtingen! Een ander bandje is al onderweg uit de US, ik ben niet zo kapot van de standaard Seiko-rubberband die erbij zit.


----------



## Temperarely

Wauw , mooi hoor.
Een echt zomers horloge.Wat een wijzerplaat. Het horloge roept "strand,zee,blauwe lucht".










Yeahh.

Cheers,
Elf


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Eric en Elf,

Ook gefeliciteerd met jullie aanwinsten. Die mini Sumo is best leuk. Komt ie ook in andere kleueren?  

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Sjors said:


> Hoi Eric en Elf,
> 
> Ook gefeliciteerd met jullie aanwinsten. Die mini Sumo is best leuk. Komt ie ook in andere kleueren?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Bedankt Elf en Sjors, hij is er ook in wit, zwart, oranje met zwarte bezel, wit met Bordeaux bezel en in helemaal zwart. Keus genoeg dus.


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Bedankt Elf en Sjors, hij is er ook in wit, zwart, oranje met zwarte bezel, wit met Bordeaux bezel en in helemaal zwart. Keus genoeg dus.


 Hmmm, die had ik liever niet gezien....
Uniek!


----------



## MichielV

Oeh, zie net op de website van Rob dat de witte mini/5 sumo niet meer gemaakt wordt. 

Nu kan ik dit "zeldzame" model wel voor het dubbele verkopen....:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Oeh, ik heb een paar leuke dingetjes onderweg 

Twee Sovjet-horloges, een Molnija zakhorloge en een Vostok.

De Molnija is nog helemaal nieuwe oude voorraad (;-)), hier alvast een teasertje van de verkoper:









De Vostok had een begeleidende tekst waar ik nieuwsgierig van werd  Het horloge heeft zowel een centrale secondewijzer als een seconds subdial. 
Tekst: "THE ITEM HAS TWO SECOND-HANDS, WHICH MOVE With INTERVAL 30 SECONDS."

Ik heb geen flauw idee wat dit betekent, laat me verrassen zodra het horloge binnenkomt :-d


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Oeh, ik heb een paar leuke dingetjes onderweg
> 
> Twee Sovjet-horloges, een Molnija zakhorloge en een Vostok.
> 
> De Molnija is nog helemaal nieuwe oude voorraad (;-)), hier alvast een teasertje van de verkoper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Vostok had een begeleidende tekst waar ik nieuwsgierig van werd  Het horloge heeft zowel een centrale secondewijzer als een seconds subdial.
> Tekst: "THE ITEM HAS TWO SECOND-HANDS, WHICH MOVE With INTERVAL 30 SECONDS."
> 
> Ik heb geen flauw idee wat dit betekent, laat me verrassen zodra het horloge binnenkomt :-d


Klinkt goed!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Intussen is er nog wat anders incoming. Een zwaar gebruikte G-Shock met (relatief) grote verzamelwaarde.

Ik hoop dus ooit nog een keer een band+bezel-set te kunnen vinden voor dit model om 'm weer toonbaar te maken, alhoewel dat wsl vrijwel onmogelijk is. 

Zijn maar 400 exemplaren van gemaakt, misschien dat Sjors dan al een clue heeft


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb het echt weer heerlijk fout gepland allemaal, ofwel, weer een nieuwe incoming ;-)

Als het goed is zijn er dus vier horloges op weg.. Er was nog een vijfde, van DealExtreme, maar ik denk dat die niet meer komt, wacht ik al dik meer dan een maand op.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb het echt weer heerlijk fout gepland allemaal, ofwel, weer een nieuwe incoming ;-)
> 
> Als het goed is zijn er dus vier horloges op weg.. Er was nog een vijfde, van DealExtreme, maar ik denk dat die niet meer komt, wacht ik al dik meer dan een maand op.


Bij deal extreme kan het soms zomaar een paar weken duren voordat überhaubt het ding op de post gaat. Je kunt de status van je bestelling checken om dit te zien. Ik heb het gehad met een router die maar niet verstuurd werd, omdat hij op restock wachtte. Ik heb ze toen een mailtje gestuurd om de bestelling voor een andere om te wisselen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb het echt weer heerlijk fout gepland allemaal, ofwel, weer een nieuwe incoming ;-)
> 
> Als het goed is zijn er dus vier horloges op weg.. Er was nog een vijfde, van DealExtreme, maar ik denk dat die niet meer komt, wacht ik al dik meer dan een maand op.


Gaat lekker zo!!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lukt me in deze donkerte even niet om een geslaagde foto te maken, maar toch, de eerste arrival!










Mijn eerste (semi) analoge G-Shock. Ik zag dit horloge tijdens Shock the World en wist meteen dat deze er moest gaan komen. Ziet er in het echt duizend keer beter uit dan op de plaatjes. Ik kan ook via google geen afbeelding vinden waar het horloge (veel) beter op uitkomt, moet je in real life gezien hebben. 
Zonder twijfel mijn mooiste G-Shock!

Bovendien ook qua functies helemaal goed, ontvangt 5 keer per 24 uur een correctie van de atoomtijd (mijn andere atomic G-Shock doet dat maar eens per dag), minuten en urenwijzer worden elk uur gecheckt op hun positie en zonodig gecorrigeerd als ze ook maar een heel klein beetje afwijken van de digitale tijd die wordt aangegeven.

Al met al een mooi stukje techniek!

ps. dat de wijzers nu op 22.10 staan is puur geluk


----------



## EricSW

Mooi die G-shock! Vind hem er op het plaatje al gaaf uit zien, als ie in het echt dan nog fraaier is! Mooi hoor!

Zelf heb ik een bandje binnengekregen uit de USA voor mijn nieuwste Seiko:










Aan het horloge zal het niet liggen deze zomer, haha.

Nog een 'pols-schot':


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuke combi Eric, flitsend!


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Lukt me in deze donkerte even niet om een geslaagde foto te maken, maar toch, de eerste arrival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn eerste (semi) analoge G-Shock. Ik zag dit horloge tijdens Shock the World en wist meteen dat deze er moest gaan komen. Ziet er in het echt duizend keer beter uit dan op de plaatjes. Ik kan ook via google geen afbeelding vinden waar het horloge (veel) beter op uitkomt, moet je in real life gezien hebben.
> Zonder twijfel mijn mooiste G-Shock!
> 
> Bovendien ook qua functies helemaal goed, ontvangt 5 keer per 24 uur een correctie van de atoomtijd (mijn andere atomic G-Shock doet dat maar eens per dag), minuten en urenwijzer worden elk uur gecheckt op hun positie en zonodig gecorrigeerd als ze ook maar een heel klein beetje afwijken van de digitale tijd die wordt aangegeven.
> 
> Al met al een mooi stukje techniek!
> 
> ps. dat de wijzers nu op 22.10 staan is puur geluk


Hey Mart, dat is zeker een mooi G-Shock. Veel plezier ermee! Welk model is dat eigenlijk? Ben benieuwd wat voor varianten er van zijn...


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuke combi Eric, flitsend!


Idd erg mooie combi en ook mooie foto's!


----------



## Racka

Mooie combi is het geworden Eric. Maar vergeet niet de Seiko Sinn wat draagtijd te geven ;-), die blijft ook erg mooi.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Hey Mart, dat is zeker een mooi G-Shock. Veel plezier ermee! Welk model is dat eigenlijk? Ben benieuwd wat voor varianten er van zijn...


Hoi Rachid, het is de GW-3500 |>

Is inderdaad ook nog in een paar andere kleuren te krijgen. Die van mij heeft felgele accenten, alhoewel het wat flets lijkt op mijn foto.

Hier zie je iemand er een beetje mee spelen, maar komt de kleur er weer niet goed uit


----------



## om-4

Ik twijfel of ik nou een GW3000b of de GW3000m moet kopen.
Hoe valt ie op de pols?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zijn allebei hele mooie horloges. Ik zou denk ik zelf voor de B gaan, dat zwart-oranje ziet er gewoon lekker stoer uit.

Heb zelf een hele tijd zitten dubben over een GW-3000, maar toen ik in Amsterdam de 3500 zag wist ik dat die toch beter bij mij zou passen. Ik heb een zwak voor ana-digi's!

De 3500 is er ook met oranje accenten trouwens, maar die vind ik net wat minder geslaagd dan de 3000 en de gele 3500.


----------



## MichielV

Vandaag zijn er bij mij ook weer wat aanwinsten binnen gekomen! Niet op de zelfde dag gekocht, maar wel tegelijk binnen. Wat een timing :-!

Mijn eerste G-Shock, ik had het al eerder aangekondigd, maar nu zit hij dan echt om mijn pols. Het is uiteindelijk een DW 6900 geworden. Uit al die beschikbare modellen is het uiteindelijk toch deze geworden. Waarom? Nou ik had een lijstje met kandidaten, maar zoals misschien al bekend is ben ik niet echt een liefhebber van rubber en quartz (laat staan digitaal).

Dan vraag je je misschien af, waarom koop je dan zoiets? Een G-Shock hoort eigenlijk in elke verzameling wel thuis. En vervolgens mijn keuze gemaakt op de typisch Nederlandse manier...Gewoon voor de goedkoopste gaan ;-):-d

Het instellen van een en ander ging me vrij makkelijk af en hij zit nu toch al een goed paar uur om mijn pols. Moet zeggen dat het me niet tegenvalt. Het zal nooit mijn "main" verzamelobject worden, maar het zal vast niet de laatste zijn!










En dan nu mijn tweede aanwinst. Zoals ik ook al had aangekondigd een heus Genta ontwerp. En als ik het internet mag geloven is het ook een echt officieel Genta ontwerp. Vandaag ontving ik de affordable Royal Oak van Bulova.

Ik was deze al vaker tegen gekomen op het internet, maar meestal in Quartz variant. Dat ging hem niet worden, totdat op een ander NL horloge forum een automatische variant werd gepresenteerd. Toen wel wat rond gezocht, maar het werd nooit serieus. Totdat deze verkocht werd binnen het forum en dus weer opnieuw gepresenteerd werd.

Kwam er een op Ebay tegen en wist dat deze voor mij moest worden. Aan het horloge is te zien dat hij aardig gebruikt is, maar gezien de prijs vind ik dat niet eens zo een ramp. De band is veels te kort voor mij, dus ben nu bezig om een andere band te scoren of in ieder geval wat schakels!

Nog even terug komend op het hele "echt officieel" Genta ontwerp. Wat mij duidelijk werd door een zoektocht op internet is dat Genta licenties van het Royal Oak ontwerp zowel aan Bulova als aan Audemars heeft verkocht. Deze Bulova is alleen in de jaren 70 gemaakt, Audemars maakt ze nog steeds. Eigenlijk zijn die prijzen van die Audemars gewoon bizar. Deze zijn veel zeldzamer, dus de rollen zouden eigenlijk omgedraaid moeten zijn ;-)










Zoals je misschien al op de foto ziet, hij is wat smerig. Gelukkig kan je niet alles zien, want hij is echt vies. Was van plan hem schoon te maken, maar blijkt natuurlijk weer net dat mijn schroevendraaiers net te groot zijn om een en ander los te halen. Meteen besteld en zodra eea binnen is wordt hij goed schoongemaakt.

Zodra ik meer schakels heb ga ik hem zeker dragen, maar als dat niet mogelijk is laat ik misschien wel een leren bandje maken of knutsel ik zelf iets in elkaar ;-). Misschien laat ik hem ook nog wel wat opknappen door een horloge maker, maar dat is allemaal voor de toekomst.


----------



## -=RC=-

Een nieuw stukje leer voor mijn SMP


----------



## om-4

MichielV said:


> Zoals je misschien al op de foto ziet, hij is wat smerig. Gelukkig kan je niet alles zien, want hij is echt vies. Was van plan hem schoon te maken, maar blijkt natuurlijk weer net dat mijn schroevendraaiers net te groot zijn om een en ander los te halen. Meteen besteld en zodra eea binnen is wordt hij goed schoongemaakt.
> 
> Zodra ik meer schakels heb ga ik hem zeker dragen, maar als dat niet mogelijk is laat ik misschien wel een leren bandje maken of knutsel ik zelf iets in elkaar ;-). Misschien laat ik hem ook nog wel wat opknappen door een horloge maker, maar dat is allemaal voor de toekomst.


Die kroon lijkt wel een borgmoer.
Dan moet je mijn Mondaine ook maar 's zien.









Succes met het vinden van extra schakels. Dat lijkt me een erg lastige.


----------



## SillentWolf

Net besteld (backorder)

Lum-Tec M42 Phantom (K&B Time - Lum-Tec Slowakije).










44mm Case Black PVD Coated.
Saphire Glass
ETA 2824-2 Zwitsers uurwerk.
Geschikt voor 24mm straps (horloge bandjes).
Straps included 3: 24mm Black leather strap (zoals op de foto), 24mm Rubberen band, 
en een 24mm Stalen zwarte PVD band.
Serialnr. ???/200

De bestelde M42 Phantom is gelimiteerd tot 200 stuks wereldwijd.
Gelukkig heb ik nog een van de allerlaatste kunnen bestellen.
Alleen hij staat in een Backorder. Dus dat duurt nog wel een weekje of 3.

Verder heb ik een custom 24mm Panerai strap besteld bij; Strap Culture.
Deze zal verzonden worden vanuit Hong Kong. 114 Dollar voor de strap + verzending ...
valt nog mee. Zeker als je weet wat ze hier in NL voor zo'n bandje vragen. ;-)










Hopelijk is / word het een mooie combinatie. b-)


----------



## BramJ

Vandaag een (werkelijk in nieuwstaat verkerende) Seiko Alpinist SARB063 Limited opgehaald


----------



## Lester Burnham

Stoer horloge Bram, gefeliciteerd ermee!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Stoer horloge Bram, gefeliciteerd ermee!


+1 Zo te zien idd in een perfecte staat!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Oeh, een heilige graal is binnengekomen vandaag!

De Brazilian Frogman is al zeer exclusief en (in nieuwstaat) vrijwel onmogelijk te vinden voor <1000.

Dit is echter geen gewone Brazilian Frogman..










Jazeker, de enige echte Brazilian Addict Frogman. Zijn er maar 400 van gemaakt.. Behoort tot een van de meest gezochte G-Shocks ter wereld en ik heb er eentje gevonden ;-)
Verschil met de gewone Brazilian is er nauwelijks trouwens, behalve de verpakking is het enige verschil dat de Addict een zwarte strapkeeper heeft met 'Addict' inscriptie.

Hier nog even een snel fotootje van deze verslaafde braziliaan die even op de playa ligt om op te laden.










Het horloge is duidelijk gedragen, ik probeer uit alle macht om een reserveband+bezel te vinden maar die setjes gaan (als je ze al tegenkomt) voor vele honderden euro's van man tot man. Aangezien het horloge nu toch al gebruikssporen heeft kan ik het ook lekker dragen, dat is wel weer een voordeel bij een nadeel ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Oeh, een heilige graal is binnengekomen vandaag!
> 
> De Brazilian Frogman is al zeer exclusief en (in nieuwstaat) vrijwel onmogelijk te vinden voor <1000.
> 
> Dit is echter geen gewone Brazilian Frogman..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazeker, de enige echte Brazilian Addict Frogman. Zijn er maar 400 van gemaakt.. Behoort tot een van de meest gezochte G-Shocks ter wereld en ik heb er eentje gevonden ;-)
> Verschil met de gewone Brazilian is er nauwelijks trouwens, behalve de verpakking is het enige verschil dat de Addict een zwarte strapkeeper heeft met 'Addict' inscriptie.
> 
> Hier nog even een snel fotootje van deze verslaafde braziliaan die even op de playa ligt om op te laden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Het horloge is duidelijk gedragen, ik probeer uit alle macht om een reserveband+bezel te vinden maar die setjes gaan (als je ze al tegenkomt) voor vele honderden euro's van man tot man. Aangezien het horloge nu toch al gebruikssporen heeft kan ik het ook lekker dragen, dat is wel weer een voordeel bij een nadeel ;-)


Stoer hoor! Maar ik begrijp dat jij er dus minder dan 1000 euro voor hebt betaald?

Eén bepaald iemand hier zal wel heel jaloers zijn denk ik.... of heeft die hem al?


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Stoer hoor! Maar ik begrijp dat jij er dus minder dan 1000 euro voor hebt betaald?
> 
> Eén bepaald iemand hier zal wel heel jaloers zijn denk ik.... of heeft die hem al?


Jep, ik heb een (beduidend) betere deal gevonden. Had het ook nooit voor mezelf kunnen goedpraten als ik wel die richting op was gegaan hoor, er zijn grenzen.

Ik weet eigenlijk niet of Sjors er een heeft, denk het eigenlijk van wel, waarschijnlijk zelfs meer dan 1 :-d


----------



## MichielV

Gefeliciteerd met de aanwinst!

Niet iets dat je snel bij mij om de pols zou vinden (buiten het feit om dat het een LE is natuurlijk ;-) ). En ook ik zou er noooitt 1000 euro voor neer leggen...Majah, zo heeft ieder zijn ding natuurlijk!

Veel plezier ermee.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Goed, eergisteren de Addict dus binnengekregen, even een iets beter plaatje:










En net weer een aanwinst op de deurmat!

Het gaat hier om een collaboration met Supply Circuit, de Black Scale DW-5600. 
Leuk model met paarse omranding van het display, maar vooral het (in mijn ogen) gaafste bandje dat G-Shock in heel lange tijd (ooit??) heeft ontworpen!

Het horloge is iets meer dan een jaar geleden geintroduceerd (en uitverkocht), ik heb er eentje over kunnen nemen van een verzamelaar die er destijds meerdere had gekocht. Is dus ook nog gloedje nieuw, nooit gedragen, inclusief alles.

Wat plaatjes:


----------



## om-4

Beetje Vuiton-achtig die print op het bandje. Ga je hem dragen of laat je hem NOS als mogelijke investering?


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Beetje Vuiton-achtig die print op het bandje. Ga je hem dragen of laat je hem NOS als mogelijke investering?


Ik zit nog wat te twijfelen. Als ik 'm niet ga dragen doe ik dat toch niet als investering, maar gewoon om 'm voor mezelf mooi te houden. 
Ik denk dat ik het horloge wel ga dragen, maar voorzichtig, alleen als ik vantevoren weet dat er een dag aan zit te komen waarin geen zwaar/vies werk hoeft te worden gedaan


----------



## Sjors

Wow, Mart,

Een Addict. Was volgens mij eigenlijk het orgineel van de Brazilian Frog. Heel zeldzaam en al bij release heel duur (ik geloof dat het destijds rond de €400 lag, kan rustig ook 400 pond zijn geweest). Ik heb eens een T-Shirtje van Adict in de uitverkoop gekocht. Was maar €60.- :think: Durf dat shirt haast niet aan te trekken dus.

Ik zou er wel één willen hebben, maar het was nooit voor me weggelegd. Addict had me er zelfs nog ééntje aangeboden (één van de laatsten) een paar jaar geleden, maar zelfs dat aanbod was veel te hoog voor me. De Brazilian is al een grail (waarschijnlijk de meest gezochte GW-200 series model, samen met de blauwe I.C.E.R.C.).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Nou, tegen die ADDICT van Mart kan ik natuurlijk nooit op, maar ik ben toch blij wat ik gisteren en vandaag op mijn bureau vond.










Ik had er met Mart op Shock The World in Amsterdam al mee gegrapt. Ik wilde ook wel zo'n bril. Wel alleen voor de verzameling. Ik zou Eva's opmerking maar niet opschrijven, maar die was niet mals toen ik hem opzette. Ook typisch niet mijn soort bril. Heb bijna wel een Oakley gekocht, maar heb toch maar weer voor een horloge gekozen vanmiddag. Zal die zal hier wel weer tevoorschijn komen over zo'n twee weken 










Naast die zonnebril kwam vandaag mijn langverwachte I.C.E.R.C. model van dit jaar binnen. Het is de GW-6900K-7JR. Op dit moment een alleen in Japan te verkrijgen, en waarchijnlijk ook nooit daarbuiten. Ik weet nog niet wat ik van de kleur moet denken. De kast is spierwit (die lich grijze tint op de DW-6900FS is toch mooier), de bandjes zijn doorzichtig donker blauw/paars. 


















Nog even een bonus foto van m'n KineKIKS [email protected] in het donker.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Wow, Mart,
> 
> Een Addict. Was volgens mij eigenlijk het orgineel van de Brazilian Frog. Heel zeldzaam en al bij release heel duur (ik geloof dat het destijds rond de €400 lag, kan rustig ook 400 pond zijn geweest). Ik heb eens een T-Shirtje van Adict in de uitverkoop gekocht. Was maar €60.-:think: Durf dat shirt haast niet aan te trekken dus.
> 
> Ik zou er wel één willen hebben, maar het was nooit voor me weggelegd. Addict had me er zelfs nog ééntje aangeboden (één van de laatsten) een paar jaar geleden, maar zelfs dat aanbod was veel te hoog voor me. De Brazilian is al een grail (waarschijnlijk de meest gezochte GW-200 series model, samen met de blauwe I.C.E.R.C.).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


In nieuwstaat zijn die dingen nu ook echt onbetaalbaar, kan je ook een tweedehands Rolex Datejust ofzo van kopen. Maar goed, deze was vele malen goedkoper, heb een mazzeltje gehad. Ik hoopte eigenlijk dat ik nog ergens een reserve bandje+bezel zou kunnen vinden, maar ik denk dat ik die zoektocht maar beter kan staken :-d



Sjors said:


> Nou, tegen die ADDICT van Mart kan ik natuurlijk nooit op, maar ik ben toch blij wat ik gisteren en vandaag op mijn bureau vond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik had er met Mart op Shock The World in Amsterdam al mee gegrapt. Ik wilde ook wel zo'n bril. Wel alleen voor de verzameling. Ik zou Eva's opmerking maar niet opschrijven, maar die was niet mals toen ik hem opzette. Ook typisch niet mijn soort bril. Heb bijna wel een Oakley gekocht, maar heb toch maar weer voor een horloge gekozen vanmiddag. Zal die zal hier wel weer tevoorschijn komen over zo'n twee weken
> 
> Naast die zonnebril kwam vandaag mijn langverwachte I.C.E.R.C. model van dit jaar binnen. Het is de GW-6900K-7JR. Op dit moment een alleen in Japan te verkrijgen, en waarchijnlijk ook nooit daarbuiten. Ik weet nog niet wat ik van de kleur moet denken. De kast is spierwit (die lich grijze tint op de DW-6900FS is toch mooier), de bandjes zijn doorzichtig donker blauw/paars.


Mooi model hoor! Zie ik het goed dat het donkerpaars jelly is? 
Op basis van foto's dacht ik eigenlijk altijd dat het gewoon zwart was! Donkerkleurig jelly zou wel heel uniek zijn |>


----------



## vanhessche

Sedert vandaag eindelijk nog eens een nieuwe aanwinst toegevoegd aan de verzameling!
Ik was al een hele tijd aan het nadenken om een G-Shock te kopen (zie mijn topic van reeds een heel eindje terug).
Ik wilde er één met tough solar en met de wave ceptor technologie.
Ook hou ik van klassiekers (ik gebruik nog net niet het woord "iconen" ) en dus was de keuze voor het model ook snel gemaakt, namelijk het model van de eerste G-Shock, de DW-5000.
Gooi alles samen en je komt bij de GW-M5600.
Ik vond er eentje bij een Amerikaans e-bayer voor €82 (inc verzending).
Vond ik een zeer goede prijs en donderdag besteld. Vandaag stond de koerier van FedEx al aan de deur.
Ik heb hem nu een halve dag om de pols en het draagt zeer comfortabel!
Zeer tevreden van de grootte ook, ik heb namelijk niet zo'n grote polsen.
Ook even laten syncen met de atoomtijd en werkt perfect.

Nog snel even een foto genomen, later volgen er nog wel meer en betere.








Hopelijk (voor mijn portemonnee) wordt dit ook niet het begin van een G-Shockverslaving :-d.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding! Zoals je al (bijna) zegt, een echt G-Shock icoon ;-)

Zie ik goed dat het horloge zwart is? Ze hebben deze ook in heel donker groen, vandaar dat ik even twijfel.

Ik kan uit ervaring vertellen dat een G-Shockverslaving best prettig voelt, het is ook een stuk goedkoper dan veel andere merken gelukkig 

Veel plezier ermee!

ps* voor de zomer is een witte/gele/rode/groene ook wel erg leuk voor erbij ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Lester Burnham said:


> Zie ik goed dat het horloge zwart is? Ze hebben deze ook in heel donker groen, vandaar dat ik even twijfel.


Het is inderdaad de zwarte versie.
Een gele of een rode zie ik mij misschien nog aanschaffen. Ik zag ergens in een vitrine een gele GW6900 liggen en die vond ik er nog wel leuk uitzien.
En het hele limited edition verhaal van bepaalde G-Shocks spreekt mij ook wel aan.

(Lap, het begint al! ;-) )


----------



## Racka

Zo, weer een hoop G-shocks erbij de laatste tijd. Veel plezier ervan Mart, Sors en vanhessche. Het is blijkbaar de tijd ervoor, misschien moet ik ook maar eens haast maken met de volgende hahah. Ben wel (o.a.) geinterreseerd in de dw-5000SL (Spike Lee).


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Zo, weer een hoop G-shocks erbij de laatste tijd. Veel plezier ervan Mart, Sors en vanhessche. Het is blijkbaar de tijd ervoor, misschien moet ik ook maar eens haast maken met de volgende hahah. Ben wel (o.a.) geinterreseerd in de dw-5000SL (Spike Lee).


Iedereen is eigenlijk wel min of meer verplicht om tenminste 1 G-Shock met een geschroefde achterkant te hebben ;-)


----------



## Sjors

De Spike Lee heeft ook best een mooie achtergrond verlichting ;-)


----------



## Racka

Prachtig, ik laat het wel weten wanneer die binnen is.... :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Iedereen is eigenlijk wel min of meer verplicht om tenminste 1 G-Shock met een geschroefde achterkant te hebben ;-)


Nietus!

;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Nietus!
> 
> ;-)


_HULLEMAAL ECH WEL!_

:-!


----------



## Sjors

Since ik mijn exemplaar van 19 mei (zie ander  " Post hier je laatste aanwinst!" draad) is gesigneerd op Shock The World Amsterdam door niemand minder dan Ibe Kikuo-san, heb ik een nieuw exemplaar gekocht. Niet meer makelijk te krijgen trouwens.

Deze heb ik gekpcht om the dragen, die gesigneerde blijft in z'n orginele doos natuurlijk.










G-6900EW van de "Green Collection".

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MichielV

Sjors said:


> Niet meer makelijk te krijgen trouwens.
> 
> G-6900EW van de "Green Collection".
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ik ben totaal niet bekend met G-Shocks, maar toen ik net op Ebay keek zag ik er toch flink wat staan. Zijn dit dan andere versies ofzo?


----------



## Racka

Gisterenavond kon ik mijn pakketje uit Hongkong bij de buren ophalen, joepie! Het wad uiteraard de Alpha "planet ocean" waar ik op wachtte.

Ik moet zeggen, hij ziet er echt goed uit. Als je hem goed inspecteerd zijn er wel mindere puntjes in de afwerking te vinden maar dat mag natuurlijk ook wel voor die paar tientjes.

Zoals ik al zei, ziet er goed uit, band en sluiting ook boven verwachting goed. De stalen band was makkelijk te verstellen en draaht comfi. Een succes dus...

Een aantal mobile pics:




























Nou weer aan het werk. Groeten!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gefeliciteerd Rachid!

En nu maar wachten op de eerste semi-kenner die je een compliment over je Omega gaat maken ;-)

Ga je het horloge dragen met de originele bracelet?


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Gefeliciteerd Rachid!
> 
> En nu maar wachten op de eerste semi-kenner die je een compliment over je Omega gaat maken ;-)
> 
> Ga je het horloge dragen met de originele bracelet?


Dank je, ik heb wel al mensen er naar zien staren .

Ik ben wel van plan om het voorlopig met de originele stalen band te dragen, die is zo goed dat het zonde is om hem er af te halen. Na de zomervakantie ga ik twee bandjes ervoor aanschaffen. Een oranje nato of rubber en een zwarte leren band, wsl met oranje stiksels. Tips zijn natuurlijk altijd welkom.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, is best een prima band hoor, solid end-links zelfs! 
Bij mij paste de bracelet niet helemaal super, de eerste links steken in het midden nogal een stukje uit, waardoor het iets minder mooi over mijn pols heen hing.

Ben zelf voorstander van NATO's voor de PO, zag laatst ook een andere member die een stuk of vier verschillende NATO's gebruikte voor zijn PO, zag er aardig uit. 
Omdat ik er een soort van Koninginnedag-horloge van heb gemaakt ben ik voor all-orange gegaan:


----------



## Martin_B

hé, die van jou heeft een glazen kont!

Ik draag hem inmiddels ook weer op staal, maar heb ook deze oranje rubberband:










Ik had twee problemen met dit horloge, de binnenkant van het glas had een soort olie-achtige waas, ik heb dus het uurwerk er even uitgelepeld, en hem gepoetst. Daarnaast heb ik de bezel pearl er uit gestoten, en dat heb ik opgelost door hem opnieuw te vullen met blauwe lume b-) Staat best leuk.

Verder is het veel horloge voor het geld. Veel plezier ermee :-!

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Racka said:


> Gisterenavond kon ik mijn pakketje uit Hongkong bij de buren ophalen, joepie! Het wad uiteraard de Alpha "planet ocean" waar ik op wachtte.
> 
> Ik moet zeggen, hij ziet er echt goed uit. Als je hem goed inspecteerd zijn er wel mindere puntjes in de afwerking te vinden maar dat mag natuurlijk ook wel voor die paar tientjes.
> 
> Zoals ik al zei, ziet er goed uit, band en sluiting ook boven verwachting goed. De stalen band was makkelijk te verstellen en draaht comfi. Een succes dus...
> 
> Een aantal mobile pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nou weer aan het werk. Groeten!


Mooi ding! M'n lijstje wordt weer iets langer....


----------



## EricSW

Racka said:


> Dank je, ik heb wel al mensen er naar zien staren .
> 
> Ik ben wel van plan om het voorlopig met de originele stalen band te dragen, die is zo goed dat het zonde is om hem er af te halen. Na de zomervakantie ga ik twee bandjes ervoor aanschaffen. Een oranje nato of rubber en een zwarte leren band, wsl met oranje stiksels. Tips zijn natuurlijk altijd welkom.


Ik heb net voor mijn blauwe seiko een sailcloth-strap (zwart met blauwe stiksels) besteld bij Bradystraps. Nog niet binnen hoor, maar die hebben ze ook in zwart met oranje stiksels.

Hier een plaatje van hun site waar die band op het dure broertje van jouw Alpha zit:


----------



## Racka

@ Martin 
Deze heeft inderdaad een glazen achterwerk. Het horloge was een paar weken niet meer te vinden op de website. Ik vroeg ze ernaar via mail, ze zouden de "po" kunnen assembleren voor $80 een aantal dagen later was die weer op de site te vinden maar dan met glazen kont en nu voor $86. Ik probeerde het toch nog voor 80 te bestellen ;-) maar dat wilden ze opeens niet meer bij Alpha. Een paar dollar meer dit achterwerk had ik er wel voor over 

@ Eric
Dat is een mooi bandje zeg! Die gaat alvast bovenaan de lijst. 

Ik heb trouwens wat bandjes geprobeerd op de alpha. Een nato, dat gaat em niet worden, komt voor mijn gevoel veel te hoog van mijn pols. Wsl ga ik een two piece zulu bestellen bij broadarrow.net, de zwarte of de oranje (of allebei ). 

Tevens heb ik een zwarte leren band geprobeerd en dat zit toch goed hoor, en draagt natuurlijk lekker licht. Ik was van plan om de stalen band te gebruiken voorlopig, maar de leren mag toch nog even blijven zitten. Om de stalen band te sparen zullen we maar zeggen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

We zien de plaatjes van band+PO combinaties wel langskomen!

Vandaag mijn zomerhorloge in ontvangst mogen nemen, had ik een maand of twee geleden al besteld (DealExtreme, where else?) en nu dan eindelijk binnengekomen. Vind het ding leuker dan ik had verwacht  Is uiteraard zeer lage kwaliteit, maar dat mag ook voor een dollar of 5 inclusief shipping.

Overigens zijn alle links verwijderbaar, je kan de kleurtjes dus sorteren hoe je ze zelf wil :-d


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> We zien de plaatjes van band+PO combinaties wel langskomen!
> 
> Vandaag mijn zomerhorloge in ontvangst mogen nemen, had ik een maand of twee geleden al besteld (DealExtreme, where else?) en nu dan eindelijk binnengekomen. Vind het ding leuker dan ik had verwacht  Is uiteraard zeer lage kwaliteit, maar dat mag ook voor een dollar of 5 inclusief shipping.
> 
> Overigens zijn alle links verwijderbaar, je kan de kleurtjes dus sorteren hoe je ze zelf wil :-d


Leuke aanwinst voor je dochter!:-d

;-)

Vind hem wel grappig, maar gaat mij net iets te ver....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Leuke aanwinst voor je dochter!:-d
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Vind hem wel grappig, maar gaat mij net iets te ver....


Hehe, ik zal dan zelf met liefde nog een jaar of wat op het ding passen tot er kinderplannen aan de horizon komen ;-)

En anders heb ik vast wat leuks voor een 10.000 postings Geef-A-Weg :-d


----------



## Racka

Hahahah, geweldig! Die had ik niet zien aankomen.

Ik ben het wel geheel met Bidle eens, maar zeker wel respect dat je het aan/om durft!

Dit is dus de eerste combi geworden voor de alpha:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nette combi! Ziet er sjiek uit met dat zwart leer.

Ga dat horloge trouwens gewoon een paar dagen dragen, denk dat ik er komend weekend heel veel reacties op ga krijgen


----------



## Lester Burnham

Geinspireerd door Rachid's verhaal ben ik zelf ook wat gaan rommelen met m'n PO, had namelijk nog een pijstaartrogje liggen die niet helemaal goed paste (was iets te smal aan de lugs) op m'n Parnis Portuguese. Heb de bandjes een op een omgewisseld:









De PO vind ik niet super met een roggebandje...

Maar de Parnis vind ik heel erg mooi op een felle NATO!!










Ofwel: ik ga een felle NATO (in 22mm, deze oranje is 20mm) bestellen voor de Portuguese, de PO zal ik voorlopig maar even op het roggebandje laten zitten.


----------



## Racka

Altijd leuk, rommelen met bandjes , het pijlstaartrog bandje zou ik niet zo snel gebruiken denk ik. Ik moet bekennen dat ik ze niet irl heb gezien dus zou best nog mee kunnen vallen. 

De oranje nato staat er erg mooi bij de portuguese, leuke combi met het blauwe.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb hier nog wat met andere kleurtjes zitten passen en heb uiteindelijk een andere kleur NATO besteld, jullie zien het wel verschijnen ;-)
Wel jammer dat ik nu nog steeds geen geschikte kandidaat heb gevonden voor dat roggebandje..


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> de Parnis vind ik heel erg mooi op een felle NATO!!


Dat is wel een top combo |>


----------



## vanhessche

Daarnet even tijd gevonden om nog een paar foto's te maken van mijn laatste aanwinst (niet altijd evident met een Canon Ixus die me 5 jaar geleden 200 euro koste ).
Maar na genoeg spelen met de instellingen er toch een paar toonbare kunnen maken, maar zeker geen Bidle-kwaliteit .























En nog een ietwat out of focus wristshot


----------



## Lester Burnham

Prima foto's hoor! Zeker die met de achtergrondverlichting aan, ik weet hoe lastig het is


----------



## Sjors

De nieuwe "One Love" van In4Mation. Ik moest er toch eens eentje hebben.



















En gisteren nog een leuk Stussy shirt gekocht:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## vanhessche

Lester Burnham said:


> Prima foto's hoor! Zeker die met de achtergrondverlichting aan, ik weet hoe lastig het is


Dankjewel ;-)
Inderdaad heel lastig om ervoor te zorgen dat de letters/cijfers nog leesbaar zijn. Niet verwacht dat het zo moeilijk ging zijn om een digitaal horloge mooi te fotograferen


----------



## Sjors

Gewoon doorgaan met oefenen. Zo zagen mijn eersten er uit zo'n 8 jaar geleden:










nu:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## om-4

Ik ben nog platen schuldig van de vorige twee aanwinsten maar voor nu alvast een sellerpic
van een Paketa 24H die al een weekje binnen is.


----------



## Sjors

Wow, een 24h uurwerk. Dat is koel! (of is dat tegenwoordig lauw?)


----------



## om-4

Sjors said:


> Wow, een 24h uurwerk. Dat is koel! (of is dat tegenwoordig lauw?)


thanks, 't is wel wennen om 24h te lezen.

De laatste tijd is de term gruwelijk weer in zwang (regio Rotterdam).


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, kijk je ook Tour de France. Herbert Dijkstra neemt dat woord wel erg vaak in de mond.


----------



## Racka

Sjors said:


> Wow, een 24h uurwerk. Dat is koel! (of is dat tegenwoordig lauw?)


Dat is inderdaad kapot erg! ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Pakje binnengekregen net!










Wauw, wat een groot, plat horloge!!










Ohnee, toch niet ;-)










Maar wel een mooie Durowe kalender van Stowa 
Heb ik ook nog een Geef-A-Weg gewonnen ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

De langverwachte NATO voor m'n Parnis is binnen. Het is geen oranje geworden, maar wel dit:




























Moet er nog even aan wennen, maar ziet er best aardig uit.


----------



## Shocked

Zo, gisteren terug gekomen uit Turkije. Genoeg fake zooi gezien voor een paar jaar  
De horloges werden zelfs geadverteerd als 'genuine fake', dus geen namaak fake. Gelukkig maar....

Op het vliegveld was een shop waar Swatch werd verkocht. Normaal niet echt mijn ding maar je moet wat als je 2 uur moet wachten. En daar viel mijn oog op deze auto chrono. Ik was meteen verkocht en de Swatch dus ook:


----------



## Sjors

Zo, wit is het nieuwe zwart zo te zien:-d Ik moet ook maar eens meedoen 

Mooie nieuwe aanwinsten. Gefeliciteerd jongens!










(foto gisteren op een terrasje genomen onder mijn lievelings ijsje: Joghurtijs met geroosterde pecan nooten en maple syrup.)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmm, klinkt goed!

Je moest eigenlijk wel een Bape om bij dat t-shirt he ;-) Heb je die eigenlijk een?

@Shocked, mooie Swatch, Bidle heeft er ook eentje uit die serie dacht ik, leuke horloges!


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> ;-) Heb je die eigenlijk een?


Jep, wel "slechts" €250 armer, maar ik heb er ééntje. Het rode model.


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> De langverwachte NATO voor m'n Parnis is binnen. Het is geen oranje geworden, maar wel dit:
> 
> Moet er nog even aan wennen, maar ziet er best aardig uit.


Netjes hoor, maar ik vond de oranje wel mooier .


----------



## Racka

Shocked said:


> Zo, gisteren terug gekomen uit Turkije. Genoeg fake zooi gezien voor een paar jaar
> De horloges werden zelfs geadverteerd als 'genuine fake', dus geen namaak fake. Gelukkig maar....
> 
> Op het vliegveld was een shop waar Swatch werd verkocht. Normaal niet echt mijn ding maar je moet wat als je 2 uur moet wachten. En daar viel mijn oog op deze auto chrono. Ik was meteen verkocht en de Swatch dus ook:


Mooi hoor, appart horloge. Gefeliciteerd ermee.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Jep, wel "slechts" €250 armer, maar ik heb er ééntje. Het rode model.


Ah, nice!! Had laatst bijna een gele gekocht, maar ik kon het met de verkoper tot op een paar tientjes niet eens worden over de prijs. We zaten zo rond de 400 dollar. Eigenlijk belachelijk voor een paar woordjes extra en andere achtergrondverlichting 



Racka said:


> Netjes hoor, maar ik vond de oranje wel mooier .


Haha, ik misschien ook wel ;-)
Zal eens kijken of ik deze witte ergens anders voor kan gebruiken, misschien is het wel gaaf op m'n Alpha Big Pilot. Die is titanium, kleurt wel leuk bij wit misschien.


----------



## MHe225

Racka said:


> Netjes hoor, maar ik vond de oranje wel mooier .


En da's twee |>

Dus de slagroom hoeft niet zo voor jou, Sjors? :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm.

Nou, vooruit dan, maar weer wat andere combi's geprobeerd. 
Parnis op een bruine Pilot (I know, lekker historisch incorrect):










En Alpha Titanium Pilot op witte NATO:










Wilde ook nog een Alpha Radiomir chrono uitproberen, maar raakte bij het losmaken van de wire lugs meteen het schroefje kwijt (spring van m'n bureau af). Heb er bijna een half uur lang naar gezocht met zaklampen en neodymium magneten. Uiteindelijk toch nog gevonden, toen de hoop al opgegeven was


----------



## KarelVdD

Heb hem nu een week.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog nergens achter blijven hangen met dat gigantische horloge? ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham; said:


> Parnis op een bruine Pilot (I know, lekker historisch incorrect):


Da's misschien wel waar, maar ziet toch ook wel heel goed uit |> Dit combo rankt #1 in mijn boek, gevolgd door de oranje nato, het standaardbandje en dan pas de witte.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Da's misschien wel waar, maar ziet toch ook wel heel goed uit |> Dit combo rankt #1 in mijn boek, gevolgd door de oranje nato, het standaardbandje en dan pas de witte.
> 
> Ron


Heb het horloge twee dagen gedragen met dit bandje, en ik ben het met je eens, dit is de winnaar 
Omdat dit bandje erg dik is (minimaal 4mm, bij de aanzet zelfs nog dikker) draagt het horloge bovendien kleiner op mijn pols, dubbel geschikt dus!


----------



## vanhessche

Gisteren ontvangen als verjaardagscadeau voor mezelf :-d:

Kemmner Tonneau!

Gemaakt door de welgekende Roland Kemmner met een ETA 2824-2 er in.
Ik heb nummer 110 gekregen, spijtig genoeg niet meer bij de eerste 100 
Het horloge voelt heel degelijk aan, en met saffier glas vooraan en achteraan is dit echt heel veel horloge voor de prijs die je maar betaald.
Heb wel gelijk het origineel lederen bandje dat er om zat gewisseld met een nieuwtje die ik ook onderweg had van op eBay.
Het origineel was iets te dik en dus te stroef naar mijn gedacht en het was ook iets te lang waardoor de butterfly sluiting niet mooi in het midden van mijn pols zat en in het laatste gaatje was het zelfs nog iets te groot voor mijn pols.


----------



## Racka

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag en uiteraard met je nieuwe aanwinst, ziet er goed uit!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Inderdaad, gefeliciteerd! Al iets gehoord van die sollicitatie trouwens?

Heb zelf de zilverkleurige Tonneau, maar deze ziet er ook heel goed uit!


----------



## vanhessche

Bedankt voor de wensen!
En toeval of niet, net vandaag telefoon gekregen i.v.m. de sollicitatie. Ik mag donderdag terug voor een 2e gesprek met 2 verschillende personen. Waarschijnlijk de teamleiders van 2 teams om te zien in welk team ik het beste pas. Zal maar de Tonneau aandoen dan


----------



## MHe225

Dubbel - eh, maak dat maar driemaal - gefeliciteerd dan maar - die Kemmner is inderdaad heel fraai. Heb er vorig jaar over getwijfeld maar toen niet de knoop doorgehakt (m'n collectie groeide toen eigenlijk te hard) en een poosje geleden nog eens gekeken, maar kon hem toen niet meer vinden. Heb je deze via eBay besteld?

Ik had mijzelf verteld voorlopig geen aankopen te doen, maar ben toch weer voor de bijl gegaan. Ongeveer een jaar geleden heb ik wat met Fred Amos van Bernhardt Watches heen en weer gemaild. Mart had toen net zijn Binnacle Anchor ontvangen en die vond ik ook wel fraai. Aangezien het een beperkte oplage van slechts 500 stuks is, leek haast mij wel geboden en ik vroeg voor #225 met de wit-oranje wijzerplaat. Fred was echter niet helemaal overtuigd van het (verkoop succes) van het Anker en had slechts 200 exemplaren laten produceren: 1 - 100 in wit-oranje en 101 - 200 in zwart-wit. Bij voldoende vraag zou hij ook de resterende 300 horloges laten maken en ik heb hem toen gevraagd #225 voor mij te reserveren.

Afgelopen maandag kreeg ik een mailtje van Fred met de mededeling dat #225 in productie is |> dus ik heb toen fluks de betaling gedaan en moet nu wachten tot begin november alvorens dit horloge zal arriveren. 
Ben toch wel onder de indruk van de man; hij heeft inderdaad de "mental note" gemaakt dat ik dit specifieke horloge wil hebben en heeft mij vervolgens eigener beweging benaderd. En daar bovenop, de horloges zijn nu 20% duurder dan vorig jaar ($199 -> $239) maar hij berekent mij "slechts" de originele prijs (omdat ik in wezen het horloge vorig jaar besteld had). Grote klasse.

Over sollicitaties gesproken: ik zit regelmatig aan de andere kant van de tafel en interview kandidaten. De groep waarin ik werk is in de afgelopen jaren drastisch gekrompen (overwegend doordat oudgedienden met pensioen gingen) en we proberen terug naar originele sterkte te gaan (plus nog een paar). En dus krijgen wij heel veel cv's langs - daar zit ongelofelijke bagger tussen en ook enorme opscheppers die in hun eigen schrijven al door de mand vallen (of na even Googlen). Wij nodigen degenen die door deze eerste schifting heenkomen uit voor een informeel gesprek, eigenlijk nooit op de zaak, maar in een lunch-gelegenheid* 
Als ze deze horde ook succesvol nemen, nodigen wij hen uit voor een formeel sollicitatie gesprek en dan zijn ze eigenlijk de hele dag onder de pannen: interview met 1 of 2 mensen, meestal ook het afdelingshoofd, dan een presentatie (30 - 45 minuten) gevolgd door vragen uit het publiek, praatje met een HR-figuur, lunch in het bedrijfsrestaurant en 's middags nog meer interviews. Als je de man-uren van zo'n dag telt kom je rond de 15 uit, dus dit kost het bedrijf ruwweg $4500 (nee, ons uurloon is niet zo hoog, maar we staan wel voor zoveel in de boeken). Vandaar dus het informele verkennende gesprek om te kijken of de kandidaat de moeite waard is.

Anyway, gisteren werd ik rond 13 uur door een van onze HR mensen gemaild met de vraag waarom niemand voor de lunch met een kandidaat was komen opdagen ..... oeps. Dit "interview" stond niet in mijn Outlook kalender en dus ook niet op mijn radar. Even in mijn mailtjes gesnuffeld en ja hoor: ik heb de man laten zitten :-( Daar heb ik geen excuus voor, dus de HR mevrouw om het mail-adres van deze sollicitant gevraagd en netjes mijn verontschuldigingen aangeboden. Niet er omheen gedraaid, gewoon met de billen bloot. En een nieuwe afspraak voor vandaag gemaakt: de lunch was zeer gemoedelijk en deze man heeft de eerste ronde met glans doorstaan. Ikzelf zou hem zo aannemen, maar die bevoegdheid heb ik niet, dus komt hij binnenkort voor een dagje.
We hebben wel nog even gelachen over de mishap van gisteren; schijnt dat het personeel in de eetgelegenheid erg medelijden met hem had en wilde hem van alles te eten geven. Toen hij vandaag weer kwam -hij was er net voor mij- grapten ze al dat hij wel weer gedisd zou worden ;-) Grappig voor mij: hij zei ook dat hij wel verbaasd en onder de indruk was van het feit dat ik dit gewoon opgebiecht had en mij niet achter (de fout van) een secretaresse of de computer verscholen had :think: Kennelijk is dat te doen gebruikelijk?

Oef, dit is eigenlijk meer een cafe verhaal geworden. Echter, resumerend:
vanhessche, gefeliciteerd met (1) je aanwinst, (2) je verjaardag en (3) dat je door bent naar de volgende sollicitatie ronde
mijn nieuwe aanwinst, moet ik nog even op wachten, Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor (zie post 144 en 149 in deze draad)
leuter verhaal over sollicitaties
 
Ron


* in de VS heerst een ware buiten-de-deur eet-cultuur en de meeste mensen lunchen niet uit een zakje of in de kantine, maar in een "restaurant" De greater Houston area met een bevolking van 4-5 miljoen mensen telt ruim 6000 eetgelegenheden.


----------



## vanhessche

MHe225 said:


> Heb er vorig jaar over getwijfeld maar toen niet de knoop doorgehakt (m'n collectie groeide toen eigenlijk te hard) en een poosje geleden nog eens gekeken, maar kon hem toen niet meer vinden. Heb je deze via eBay besteld?


Ook bedankt voor de felicitaties hoor Ron!

Ik heb hem inderdaad via eBay besteld (user erkahund). Hij heeft momenteel weer verschillende modellen te koop. Ik had ook een tijdje geleden gekeken om er eentje te bestellen maar er was toen niets van mr. Kemmner beschikbaar. Toevallig zondagavond schoot het mij te binnen en ik tikte het nog eens in op eBay, en jawel, de zoekopdracht gaf heel wat resultaten weer. Ik was eigenlijk op dit moment ook niet van plan om nog iets aan te schaffen. Ik was wel aan het uitkijken naar een ietwat meer dress-achtig horloge (wie weet krijg ik de job als IT-consultant, dan moet ik veel bij klanten enzo en kan je wel een mooi horloge gebruiken) en had eigenlijk de Tissot Visodate op het oog. Maar met zijn €500 lag dit momenteel niet echt binnen mijn budget, dus ik stelde het nog wat uit tot ik misschien effectief de job krijg om dan met mijn eerste zuur verdiende centjes de Tissot aan te schaffen ;-). Tot ik dus op zondagavond zag dat er weer wat Kemmners beschikbaar waren. Ik heb er nog even over getwijfeld, maar wie weet zijn er binnenkort weer geen meer verkrijgbaar dus ik heb toen 20 minuten later toch de knoop doorgehakt en er gelijk een besteld. Ook het feit dat de Kemmner toch iets meer dat speciale heeft door het feit dat het een klein merk is en dat het door een echt persoon in elkaar is gestoken (geen massaproductie zoals de Tissot). Ik wilde sowieso als volgend uurwerk iets met een Zwitserse ETA, dus dat zat ook al goed en het bijkomende feit dat ook alle horloges genummerd zijn geeft toch ook duidelijk een meerwaarde. (Het is wel geen echte limited edition, althans ik denk toch niet dat Kemmner er een maximum aantal heeft opgeplakt, maar gewoon dat nummertje op de achterkant heeft wel iets  ).
De prijs is ook wel hoger als de vorige lading van deze Tonneau. Ik las op WUS dat het vorig jaar nog €200 was, momenteel is het al €300, maar dit vind ik nog altijd een redelijke prijs voor dit soort horloge.

Heel plezant ook om jouw verhaal te lezen i.v.m. je Binachle Anchor. Het doet mij echt plezier dat er nog mensen zijn die rekening houden met de wensen van de klant!
Het resultaat van de gesprekken donderdag wordt ook zeker en vast medegedeeld!


----------



## Yannick1995

Als mijn eerste bericht laat ik mijn nieuwe horloge maar eens zien 

Het is een Pulsar PF3887X1, ik zal binnenkort maar eens wat goeie foto's maken, het wou nu niet echt lukken.
Hij past net om mijn dunne polsjes, maar ben vandaag pas 16 geworden (voor mijn verjaardag gekregen:-!), dus dat zal nog wel een beetje groeien (hoop ik):-d
wrist-shot (had hem even onder water gehouden)








By tehnike at 2011-08-16

En nog een slechte...








By tehnike at 2011-08-16

Ik heb niet echt een goeie camera, dus ik kan geen close ups maken...

Ik heb ook nog 1 Diesel horloge, en 2 van TokyoFlash (grappige dingen ) maar die zet ik wel bij de collecties 

(Dus ik heb nu 4 horloges in 2 jaar, en er komen er nog redelijk wat bij. Dus ik heb het virus al|>)

Yannick


----------



## MHe225

Prima eerste post, Yannick |> En natuurlijk nog gefeliciteerd met je 16e verjaardag; dat is toch een van de mijlpalen (10, 16, 18, 21, 42, ....) ;-) Je bent er al vroeg bij met het horloge virus - zit dat in de familie? Kom hier maar niet te veel: dat zou wel eens heel duur kunnen worden.

Groeten,
Ron

PS - ben blij dat ik nu de niet meer de enige ben die niet zo fraaie foto's maakt (point & shoot van half jouw leeftijd) ;-)


----------



## Yannick1995

Dankje Ron

Mijn vader heeft volgens mij een stuk of 5 à 6 horloges, 1 Baum en Mercier, 1 Seiko Premier en dan nog een paar... Maar hij is geen verzamelaar. En mijn oom is ook een beetje horloge gek. 

En het kan idd nog wel eens duur gaan worden... Ooit wil ik nog een van der Klaauw, maarja eer ik die kan betalen...:-x

Ach mijn vader heeft een camera van een paar jaar oud maar geen statief ofzo, ander kon ik nog wel degelijke foto's maken...

Yannick

En ik heb ook al een volgend horloge gezien dat ik wil:-xo|


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> dat is toch eeen van de mijlpalen (10, 16, 18, 21, 42, ....) ;-)


42? Heb ik iets misgelopen bijna 3 jaar geleden?


----------



## GuySie

42 - the answer to life, the universe and everything ;D


----------



## MHe225

Sjors; said:


> 42? Heb ik iets misgelopen bijna 3 jaar geleden?





GuySie said:


> 42 - the answer to life, the universe and everything


Helemaal goed, GuySie |> Ik had toch gedacht dat meneer Sjors z'n klassiekers* beter kent :-d



Yannick1995 said:


> En ik heb ook al een volgend horloge gezien dat ik wil :-x o|



En wat mag dat dan wel zijn? Wij zijn een nieuwsgierig groepje, geven graag ongevraagd advies, denken graag mee en zijn verzot op plaatjes

Ron

* Phrases from The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Yannick1995

Een Tissot PRC200, met zwarte wijzerplaat.
Alleen is het eigenlijk net als de Pulsar die ik net heb, dus ik ga maar eens rustig aan verder turen. Maar ik wacht wel minimaal een paar maanden voordat ik misschien iets nieuws koop, moet niet te gek worden op deze leeftijd. :-x


----------



## Lester Burnham

Welkom Yannick! 

Zo'n PRC200 is inderdaad een mooi horloge, kan me herinneren dat ik daar ook meteen voor viel toen ik begon met m'n verzameling. Is er uiteindelijk nooit van gekomen, er bleken nog meer merken te bestaan


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Welkom Yannick!
> 
> Zo'n PRC200 is inderdaad een mooi horloge, kan me herinneren dat ik daar ook meteen voor viel toen ik begon met m'n verzameling. Is er uiteindelijk nooit van gekomen, er bleken nog meer merken te bestaan


Ik ook hahahah. Mijn allereerste post op WUS was een vraag mbt tot dit horloge. En toen bleken er ook voor mij meerdere horloges te bestaan ;-)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=45.129243,-0.641692


----------



## Sjors

Nieuwe bril. Volgens het kaartje verhoogd ie mijn intelligentie niet :-(
Zou eventueel mijn invloed wel kunnen verhogen. Heb overigens ook een serieuze zonnebril besteld, maar die komt waarschijnlijk volgende week wel binnen (kan je zo'n 17 van deze brilletjes van kopen).

Groetjes,

Sjors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## Racka

Sjors said:


> Nieuwe bril. Volgens het kaartje verhoogd ie mijn intelligentie niet :-(
> Zou eventueel mijn invloed wel kunnen verhogen. Heb overigens ook een serieuze zonnebril besteld, maar die komt waarschijnlijk volgende week wel binnen (kan je zo'n 17 van deze brilletjes van kopen).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


Ziet er goed uit Sjors! Je ziet er heel serieus uit zo


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, gaaf, is een replica/hommage van de Ray-Ban Clubmaster 

Ik heb toevallig ook zo'n 'nep'-Clubmaster onderweg momenteel, leek me wel grappig om een keer te proberen!


----------



## MHe225

Racka said:


> Ziet er goed uit Sjors! Je ziet er heel serieus uit zo


*Te serieus *:rodekaart

Is dat Franka op jouw T-shirt?

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Ron,

HA ha, het is eigenlijk een nerdy fun brilletje. Dat shirt is een vintage Hook Ups shirt met een verpleegster er op. Ontwerper is Jeremy Klein. Die shirts zijn niet eenvoudig te vinden buiten de VS. Leuk detail, we hadden van de winter een theater programma van onze school met een ziekenhuis als centraal thema. Ik deed de special effects (geluid) en droeg elke speel dag (4) een ander Hook Ups shirt met verpleegster 










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Eerst m'n nieuwe zonnebril/fietsbril. Ik wil deze al jaren hebben, maar mijn rode Straigh Jacket deed het nog steeds goed. Nu begon toch de coating wat af te bladderen en vond ik het na 7 jaar tijd voor een nieuwe.Ik vond hem op plaatjes al heel erg mooi, maar hij is adembenemend mooi in het echt!










Het is een Oakley Straight Jacket White Titanium versie. De rood iridium glazen.










En, hoe zie ik er uit?










De ander aanwinst is heel bijzonder. Ik kreeg een mailtje van een vriend van mij in New Jersey. Of ik een prijs kon plakken aan de Eric Clapton MR-G. Nou is dat heel moeilijk, daar dit model zelden te koop wordt aangeboden. Ik heb hem voor een vrienden prijsje over kunnen nemen, want soms wordt ie voor de prijs van een Rolex aangeboden, alhoewel ik voor dat bedrag ook een aardige Frogman voor had kunnen kopen.





































Handtekening was door Eric Clapton gezet op een servetje, omdat dat het enige was dat op dat moment voorhanden was.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, gave aanwinsten, vooral die Eric Clapton! Heel bijzonder!

Een collega van me spaart alles wat met Oakley te maken heeft, heeft thuis een Oakley-vitrine staan (een keer van een winkel gekocht) met daarin alleen Oakley zonnebrillen. Mooi spul!


----------



## MHe225

Fraaie aanwinsten, Sjors. |> Deze bril past heel wat beter bij je ;-) maar leest wat lastig en is in het donker ook al niet handig :-d En de Eric Clapton is wel heel speciaal; alleen voor de handtekening zou ik hem ook wel willen hebben (EC blijft één van mijn favorieten).

Ik zag dat de laatste bijdrage aan deze draad van Mart was en verwachtte half en half 'n scan van z'n bul te zien. Zeker na deze post in het cafe:



Lester Burnham said:


> Ben zelf vanmiddag afgestudeerd! Heelhuids door m'n zitting heen gekomen en nu al een paar uur lang te pas en te onpas aan het patsen met m'n titel :-d


:-d :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, de diploma-uitreiking is pas in November helaas :-d (Nederlandse ambtenarenmentaliteit, don't ask me why)

Heb het nu met een doorslagje op carbon moeten doen waarop staat dat ik mijn scriptie met succes heb verdedigd. Niet echt glamorous genoeg voor een foto ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Zeker Zeeuwen (os ben zuunig - sorrie Sjors) Dit vind ik toch wel minimaal; waarom niet boter bij de vis? Oke, toen ik afstudeerde werd er misschien minder ophef van de feitelijke zitting gemaakt, maar ik kwam er wel met bul vandaan.

De prestatie is er niet minder om, Mart.

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Ron,

De Zeeuwse zuinigheid wordt helaas te vaak verkeerd uitgelegd. Een Zeeuw geeft het liefst geld uit aan iets met hoge kwaliteit. Dit wordt vaak uitgelegd als zuinigheid, omdat er niet lukraak maar vanalles wordt gekocht. Trouwens wonen wij in wat vroeger het noorden van het Bourondische Rijk was, dus we houden hier van goed lekker eten en drinken.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, ik meng me verder maar niet in de Zeeuws-Texaanse oorlog hier, maar dat lullige doorslagje kwam toch echt van de Universiteit van Tilburg ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Helemaal geen Zeeuws - Texaanse oorlog. Ik ben bang dat ik gewoon mijn leeftijd verraad (net zoals jij, Mart). De "us ben zunig" uitspraak was de slogan bij de Zeeuws Meisje reclame; weet niet of die nog steeds gebruikt wordt.

En zo zijn er legio voorbeelden van vooroordelen. Toen wij van Limburg naar Alkmaar verhuisden lieten onze buren, zo leerden wij later, nieuwe sloten op hun huis zetten ..... Limburgers zijn feestvierders en zatlappen :-d

Hier praat men vaak over "going Dutch" als men gaat uit eten. Dat betekent dat ieder voor zichzelf betaalt. Vraag mij af waar dat vandaan komt en waarom Nederlanders deze goedkope reputatie hebben :-s Ik verbaas altijd mensen als ik voor ontbijt, lunch, koffie o.i.d betaal. Ik heb een paar keer de rekening voor 10 - 15 mensen betaald: dat geloven ze echt niet.

Ron

PS - *Sjors*, dankjewel met je info over de hook-ups tees; ik heb ze eventjes opgezocht en er zitten een aantal hele aardige bij. Helaas ben ik bang dat ik hier in het conservatieve zuiden van de VS niet met zulke tees kan rondlopen ..... :think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal geen Zeeuws - Texaanse oorlog.


Just kidding ;-)

Ik ken de uitdrukking trouwens wel, maar wordt nooit gebruikt. Niet in Brabant tenminste!


----------



## Sjors

Die boter is trouwens prima. Was best wel paniek toen Unilever het merk wilde stoppen. Gelukkig zijn ze er na een behoorlijk verzet toch maar weer mee doorgegaan.










Kijkje in onze koelkast ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> Kijkje in onze koelkast ;-)


Ha ha ha, had je onze ouders eens moeten vertellen. Dat vind ik toch wel het leuke van digitale foto's, computers en internet. Onze ouders hadden er niet over gepeinsd een foto van de inhoud van de koelkast te maken (het idee alleen al), laten afdrukken, in een envelopje, postzegel plakken, naar de brievenbus lopen en hup de wereld over ...... :-d
Je dekt echt het hele spectrum, Sjors, met halvarine, margarine en echte boter |> En dat kuipje had je net gekocht, toch? Dat bestempelen wij dan als jouw laatste aanwinst (anders begint de moderatormeneer te zeuren ;-))

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Ha, ha, zohad ik het nog niet bekeken. Inderdaad, ik was mee om boodschappen (Eva houd daar niet zo van, want ik blijf overal plakken en het karretje raakt twee keer zo vol). Die pakjes boter zijn idd vrijdag gekocht, dus kunnen ze door voor nieuwe aanwinsten.

Groetjes,

Sjors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Nieuwe bril. Volgens het kaartje verhoogd ie mijn intelligentie niet :-(
> Zou eventueel mijn invloed wel kunnen verhogen. Heb overigens ook een serieuze zonnebril besteld, maar die komt waarschijnlijk volgende week wel binnen (kan je zo'n 17 van deze brilletjes van kopen).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk!


Voila, hier dan de zonnebril-variant van dat model :-d


----------



## Sjors

Mooi man, Zomers kapsel ook!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hehe, ja, af en toe pak ik de tondeuse en gaat alles eraf. Lang geleden dat ik een kapper heb gezien


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Lang geleden dat ik een kapper heb gezien


Langzaam vallen de stukjes op hun plek ..... ik vond dit een soort Roy Orbison brilletje :-d

Alle gekheid op een stokje: gaaf wel. En verder denk ik dat je de tondeuse weer eens moet pakken want je haar hangt alweer bijna voor je ogen. Dat is de standaard opmerking hier ten huize ..... nooit meer dan 2 weken tussen tondeuse-runs. Ikzelf heb een uiterst brede middenscheiding* en wens deze niet, zoals sommigen doen, te camoufleren. Standje nul werkt dan nog het beste.

Ron

* neem aan dat dit nog steeds een gangbare uitdrukking in NL is. Ik zei al eerder dat mensen hier zichzelf veel te serieus nemen en de spot met zichzelf drijven gebeurt al helemaal niet. Zo merk ik wel eens op dat ik helemaal niet kaal aan het worden ben ..... _it's just that I have more face to wash_ .... Duurt altijd even voordat ze hier om durven lachen


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Langzaam vallen de stukjes op hun plek ..... ik vond dit een soort Roy Orbison brilletje :-d
> 
> Alle gekheid op een stokje: gaaf wel. En verder denk ik dat je de tondeuse weer eens moet pakken want je haar hangt alweer bijna voor je ogen. Dat is de standaard opmerking hier ten huize ..... nooit meer dan 2 weken tussen tondeuse-runs. Ikzelf heb een uiterst brede middenscheiding* en wens deze niet, zoals sommigen doen, te camoufleren. Standje nul werkt dan nog het beste.
> 
> Ron
> 
> * neem aan dat dit nog steeds een gangbare uitdrukking in NL is. Ik zei al eerder dat mensen hier zichzelf veel te serieus nemen en de spot met zichzelf drijven gebeurt al helemaal niet. Zo merk ik wel eens op dat ik helemaal niet kaal aan het worden ben ..... _it's just that I have more face to wash_ .... Duurt altijd even voordat ze hier om durven lachen


Ik heb Roy effe moeten googelen, maar je hebt gelijk, die man had/heeft ook een kek (is dat brabants?) brilletje op z'n neus staan ;-)

Ja, zelfspot is typisch iets Nederlands geloof ik, zou dat wel missen in een andere cultuur. De meeste mannen die ik ken die 'last hebben' van hetzelfde 'probleem' als jij kiezen ook voor de tondeuse, ziet er op die manier een stuk stoerder uit. Ohja, en het is makkelijk bij te houden uiteraard


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb Roy effe moeten googelen, maar je hebt gelijk, die man had/heeft ook een kek (is dat brabants?) brilletje op z'n neus staan ;-)


Oeps ..... weer een voorbeeld van de generatiekloof / het leeftijdsverschil waar ik al eens eerder over repte. Mogelijk is dan ook de grap en beetje aan jou voorbij gegaan (weet niet hoeveel je gelezen hebt toen je Ray opzocht ....) Ik had ook Jules de Korte of Stevie Wonder kunnen noemen. Alleen, Roy was niet helemaal blind.

Als je Roy O niet kent, ook wel de moeite waard om naar wat van z'n muziek te luisteren (iets voor het cafe misschien) en zeker ook z'n laatste successen als lid van de Travelling Wilburys (samen met Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Jeff Lynne en Tom Petty - over oude mannen gesproken). Het vroegtijdig overlijden van Roy betekende ook het einde van deze groep






en misschien wel mijn favoriete song van deze band (voor het goede doel notabene):






Ron

PS - Mart, deze post hoort hier niet echt, maar volgt de discussie. Voel je vrij dit naar het cafe te schuiven


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, interessant collectiefje! Dat nummer klinkt ook ergens wel bekend in de oren, van George Harrison (tenminste the beatles) en Bob Dylan heb ik zelf ook muziek by the way 

btw, ik zie dat het intussen half 6 is, kom net terug van een feestje in de Effenaar, morgen meer research naar deze gasten, zal nu maar eens gaan slapen ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, interessant collectiefje! Dat nummer klinkt ook ergens wel bekend in de oren, van George Harrison (tenminste the beatles) en Bob Dylan heb ik zelf ook muziek by the way
> 
> btw, ik zie dat het intussen half 6 is, kom net terug van een feestje in de Effenaar, morgen meer research naar deze gasten, zal nu maar eens gaan slapen ;-)


Je hebt ongetwijfeld ook muziek van Jeff Lynne want hij is een zeer productieve producer (hum, dat is een beetje dubbelop) en heeft de hand (gehad) in legio albums van veel verschillende artiesten. Hij heeft solo albums gemaakt en natuurlijk met zijn eerste (?) band: ELO - wie kent niet Mr. Blue Sky ?? En Tom Petty, met of zonder Heartbreakers, altijd goed.

Feestjes tot half 6 - die tijd heb ik een beetje gehad ..... de enkele keer dat ik tot zo laat op blijf leidt steevast tot een migraine aanval en dat is het niet waard. Snurk ze en we zien je straks vanzelf weer ;-)

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ohja, ELO ken ik inderdaad ook wel!

Harrison en Dylan zijn favorieten van Burnham sr., vandaar dat ik die artiesten wat beter in m'n geheugen gegrift heb staan.

Ben inmiddels weer levend en wel trouwens, vandaag uiteraard erg laat opgestaan, en morgen dan weer gewoon om 7am. Op die manier (met zo'n ultrakort tussendagje) is het lastig om een beetje een normaal ritme te vinden :-d

Maar goed, dat zijn keuzes.

Had gisteren en vandaag trouwens een witte G-Shock om. Meestal de eerste keus bij dat soort feestjes.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Mart,

Da's een leuk modelletje. Ik heb toevallig ook mijn oog laten vallen op twee witte modellen. Aangezien ze alleen in de US te krijgen zijn, ben ik even met een omweg constructie bezig om ze langs de douane te krijgen.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben benieuwd! We zien ze wel verschijnen 

Zelf al een hele poos geen binnenkomers meer, wil graag een dezer dagen een huisje gaan uitzoeken en dan kan ik elke cent gebruiken ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Da's ook een soort aanwinst  Ik heb de kriebels, want ik heb niet echt veel binnen gekregen en die Eric Clapton wil ik niet dragen.


----------



## 976

mijn laatste aanwinst van anderhalve week geleden:








maar als het over horloges gaat is dit mijn laatste:








gr Dirk


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, leuk beestje 
Ben geen hondenkenner maar ik neem aan dat het een chihuahua is?

Mooi horloge ook trouwens ;-)


----------



## 976

Ja inderdaad een chihuahua,dank je;-)


----------



## om-4

Ja, grappig beestje. Zag er eentje dansen bij Dwdd.


----------



## 976

de chihuahua heb ik nog de aquatimer ingeruild op deze:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Huh? Je hebt de chihuahua ingeruild voor een panerai? :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Huh? Je hebt de chihuahua ingeruild voor een panerai? :-d


Wow, dan ga ik Chihuahua's fokken! ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Wow, dan ga ik Chihuahua's fokken! ;-)


Haha, geen slecht idee inderdaad 

Na de zin nu nog een keer doorgelezen te hebben zie ik dat ik iets te snel was met mijn conclusie ;-)

Waarom die IWC trouwens weer omgeruild? Zag er toch uit als een prima klokkie!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Huh? Je hebt de chihuahua ingeruild voor een panerai? :-d


Ben benieuwd wat een Deense dog dan opbrengt :-d :-d

Het is duidelijk dat de AT ingeruild is en niet de hond, maar het was te leuk om niet deze opmerking te maken. Ik sluit mij bij Mart aan: wat waren de beweegredenen om de AT om te ruilen? Overigens is dit de eerste keer dat ik een Panerai op bracelet zie. Veel plezier er mee.

Ron


----------



## 976

Ik zat al langer te azen op een panerai,heb toen de 9000 uurwerkserie(vraag me trouwens af of ze niet gemaakt worden bij dezelfde fabrikant als de calibre van cartier,zie wel wat stijlovereenkomsten) in mijn handen gehad en ben daar toen een beetje op afgeknapt;datumschakelen kostte 1,5 uur sleepwerk de kroon voelde wat losjes en met de tweede tijdzone functie vond ik het wel een heel gefriemel worden,bovendien vond ik het uurwerk niet echt superstrak geslepen:naar de kanten afgeronde hoeken ,wat ik als ambachtsman als een slordigheidje zie ,en ik hou niet zo van de dubbele dial op die serie.
Deze 299 heeft al die nadelen niet en de 7750 die erin zit vertrouw ik wel;heeft zich bewezen ,de stalen band maakt hem heel geschikt als dagelijks horloge.

Maar waarom de aquatimer weg?
een prachtig horloge maar ik durfde hem niet goed te dragen door de prachtige hoekige afwerking met mooie afwisseling van polijstwerk en slijpwerk voelde het horloge echt heel gevoelig voor krasjes (dit was mijn derde iwc ,had een ingenieur op staal en een markxv1 op staal) net als mijn vorige iwc's.
En als ik hem dan droeg begon de band te "smekkelen" omdat hij nat werd van het zweet en er aan de binnenkant kleine ruitjes zitten die het zweet opsluiten en bij beweging dus gaan "smekkelen".
De rubber band vervangen door een stalen vond ik veel te duur en bovendien is het horloge juist zo mooi op rubber.
En geld om hem te houden voor de heb ,heb ik niet !
Voor de iwc had ik twee maal een rolex milgauss gehad ,een witte (met een gek butsje op de hoogglans) wijzerplaat en daarna een zwart wijzerplaat,maar die vond ik na een tijdje toch te bling!
En nu dus de panerai,een mooie mix van eigenschappen die ik zoek in een horloge en krachtig genoeg van ontwerp om ook nog mooi te zijn met wat draagsporen .
gr dirk


----------



## Lester Burnham

Er is in elk geval over nagedacht zo te horen! De tijd zal uiteindelijk uitwijzen of het de juiste beslissing was ;-)

Mijn horloges kocht ik vooral op basis van spontane verliefdheden/impulsen. Soms was ik er al op uitgekeken voordat het pakje werd bezorgd...


----------



## Oldheritage

Lester Burnham said:


> Mijn horloges kocht ik vooral op basis van spontane verliefdheden/impulsen. Soms was ik er al op uitgekeken voordat het pakje werd bezorgd...


Om zoiets te vermijden heb ik een "twee weken" test. Als ik een horloge zie dat ik wil hebben, wacht ik eerst twee weken (ongeveer) om te zien of ik het horloge dan nog steeds wil. Indien wel, dan koop ik hem. Dit werkt helaas niet op Ebay, waardoor ik er nu recent eentje binnen gekregen hebben waarvan ik het niet goed weet. Misschien groeit die nog wel...


----------



## 976

:-d
Ja het valt soms niet mee die hobby van ons,maar daarom is het ook een hobby toch?
En verzamelen is zoiezo een zoektocht naar dat ene speciale exemplaar (ik heb ook nog een paar honderd messen in een verzameling :roll
groet,
Dirk


----------



## MHe225

Oldheritage said:


> Om zoiets te vermijden heb ik een "twee weken" test. Als ik een horloge zie dat ik wil hebben, wacht ik eerst twee weken (ongeveer) om te zien of ik het horloge dan nog steeds wil. Indien wel, dan koop ik hem. Dit werkt helaas niet op eBay ...


Dat is min of meer mijn standaard m.o. maar heeft ook nadelen - vaker dan eens heb ik net mis gegrepen. Toen ik echt wist dat ik een Doxa 600T Graph Searambler wilde en met Doxa belde bleek dat ze net de dag ervoor de laatste verkocht hadden. _Maar we hebben wel nog Pro's ...... Laat mij daar eventjes over denken._ En jullie raden het al, toen ik uitgedacht was .... :-| En om bij Doxa te blijven ..... zelfde verhaal met de 1200T Numa. In wezen hetzelfde horloge als mijn DWL, zij het met een andere wijzerplaat, dus waarom zou ik. Tja, toen ik bedacht dat het toch een goede kompaan van mijn DWL zou zijn, waren ze allemaal al besproken. En zo heb ik legio voorbeelden, niet alleen horloges. En met eBay heb ikzelf ook niet al te veel geluk: ik ben geen snelle beslisser :-(

Ron


----------



## Sjors

*Nummer 549: Rescue-G Riseman (de M.I.R.O. Riseman, maar dan zonder atoomtijd). Alvast voor de Kustmarathon.










Groetjes,

Sjors*


----------



## Oldheritage

Klopt, heb ik ook al meerdere malen meegemaakt :-(

Maar ach, er is altijd wel een nieuw horloge dat om aandacht smeekt dus als ik meteen overal op in zou moeten gaan :-d

Misschien maar best dat ik er af en toe eentje mis :think:


----------



## Sjors

Een soort ontbrekende schakel in mijn collectie. Eigenlijk een doodgewone DW-002, in één van de meest gangbare kleuren. Vast duizenden van verkocht in Duitsland. Kost me geloof ik €21.-, wat de gangbare prijs is ongeveer voor dit model. Al vele jaren (ongeveer 10) op m'n verlanglijstje. Eindelijk maar eens gekocht. Toch best een leuk ding!





























Proost,

Sjors


----------



## vanhessche

Zeer goede keuze qua bier, Sjors! (en natuurlijk ook qua horloge hoor  )


----------



## Sjors

Een mooie dag voor twee nieuwe Gs vandaag. Een oudere DW-6900FS en een nieuwe GW-6900F. De GW-6900F past mooi bij m'n nieuwe bril.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie verjaardagscadeautjes Sjors ;-)

Normaals gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Bedankt. Ik heb ze me zelf kado gedaan (ben best een beetje control freak). Jammer dat je niet kunt komen proeven ;-)










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## vanhessche

Ik ben waarschijnlijk een dag te laat, maar toch nog een hele gelukkige verjaardag Sjors!


----------



## MHe225

vanhessche said:


> Ik ben waarschijnlijk een dag te laat, maar toch nog een hele gelukkige verjaardag Sjors!


*+1* en daarom, in goed Nederlands: Happy belated birthday, Sjors. Neem gerust een van die biertjes op je gezondheid :-d

Ron


----------



## Racka

Alsnog (een verlate) Van Harte Gefeliciteerd.

Mooie cadeaus heb je ""gekregen"". Ook daarmee, van harte. En weer een succesvol G-jaar toegewenst.


----------



## Sjors

Bedankt iedereen voor de felicitaties. Gaaf feest gehad gisteren. Een paar oude vrienden kwamen ook langs, dus het werden weer late uurtjes. Ik lag geloof ik rond een uur of drie op bed.

Het bier is iedereen schijnbaar goed bevallen (ik heb alleen maar een paar flessen over en de kratjes Rochefort 8 en Carolus Classic zij nauwelijks aangeroerd). Vooral de Amarillo hop viel in goede smaak, want dat is buiten de VS toch wel tricky.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Laat ik een lang verhaal niet al te veel langer maken: tijdens onze zoektocht naar een geschikt horloge voor Jaap / zwager #2 zag ik Martin's Parnis (ref 6498 X007) en daar is uiteindelijk ook onze keus op gevallen. En omdat het niet erg waarschijnlijk is dat ik ooit het origineel (IWC Portuguese Vintage, ca $15K in roestvrij stalen uitvoering en $30K voor de gelimiteerde platina uitvoering - Dimer, voel je vrij om mij te corrigeren als ik hier onjuiste prijzen roep) zal bezitten, suggereerde Anneke om "gewoon" twee horloges in Hong Kong te bestellen en er zelf eentje voor de grap te houden. 
Tja, ik heb al vroeg geleerd om mijn vrouw niet (al te veel) tegen te spreken :-d, dus .....

Jammer dat de verkoper ee frankeermachine heeft gebruikt en geen postzegels heeft geplakt ..... zal wel blaren op zijn tong hebben







Als rechtgeaarde Nederlander vroeg ik of de prijs een beetje kon zakken als ik 2 horloges kocht: inderdaad, $26 korting op de prijs met verzendkosten en de aankondiging dat ik ook nog een Montblanc pen kopie kado zou krijgen







Het mooie van 2x hetzelfde horloge is dat je voor- en achterkant in een plaatje kunt krijgen zonder allerhande fotowinkel truken uit te moeten halen. Beide kanten zijn wel heel mooi - het opwind mechaniek mag er best zijn |> Ik heb geen foto van de zijkant, lukte niet echt. Dit horloge wordt in beperkte oplage gemaakt en bij beiden is nummer 117/1000 in de kast gegraveerd :think: Laat dat nou hetzelfde nummer zijn als Martin's horloge :think: / :-d En de serie nummers zijn ook wel interessant: eentje is # 012345







Het zijn fikse horloges, groter dan mijn Fortis (zoals ik eerder schreef, in '98 werd deze als een kanjer gezien)







En zo ziet ie op mijn pols uit; niet verkeerd dacht ik zo.








Ron


----------



## Eek!

MHe225 said:


> Dit horloge wordt in beperkte oplage gemaakt en bij beiden is nummer 117/1000 in de kast gegraveerd :think: Laat dat nou hetzelfde nummer zijn als Martin's horloge :think: / :-d En de serie nummers zijn ook wel interessant: eentje is # 012345


Klinkt als een zeldzame graveerfout Ron, die worden later vast een hoop geld waard! :-!
Zonder gekheid, ze zien er goed uit. Ik blijf me verbazen over Parnis (Chinese mechanische horloges in het algemeen) wat je krijgt voor je geld. :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi model!

Weet jij (of Martin) of deze dezelfde kast heeft als de Parnis Portuguese Auto ?


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Mooi model!
> 
> Weet jij (of Martin) of deze dezelfde kast heeft als de Parnis Portuguese Auto ?


Dank je, Mart. Meten = Weten en laat dat nou net niet mogelijk zijn (meten en dus weten) omdat, zoals jij weet (;-)) ik "mijn" PPA aan zwager Erik gedoneerd heb. De onderstaande foto compositie wekt heel sterk de indruk dat beide horloges inderdaad dezelfde kast gebruiken.
Hopelijk kan Martin uitsluitsel geven.









Ron

PS - balen van je hard-disk. Misschien toch maar overwegen om dagelijkse back-ups te maken?


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Mart, en natuurlijk ook Ron,

De kasten zijn niet hetzelfde. De handwinder is een mm meer in doorsneden, maar eentje minder in hoogte. Ik vind hem daardoor iets mooier in balans.


















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Thanks heren!

Ik had zelf ook al lichtelijk het vermoeden dat die handopwinder net niet in de auto-kast zou passen. Aangezien de auto-kast eigenlijk al iets te groot voor me is zal ik maar niet meer aan deze beginnen 

@Ron Dagelijkse back-ups is geen slecht idee inderdaad, ik heb trouwens ook back-up software, maar ik kon (met mijn beperkte computerkennis) de back-up niet van mijn externe disk op mijn nieuwe schijf krijgen. Misschien omdat alle back-ups zijn gemaakt in Vista en ik met de nieuwe harde schijf ook ben overgestapt op Windows 7.


----------



## GuySie

Krijg met de snailmail deze binnen:









Goedkoop chinees kloontje van de vietnam-era US fieldwatch. De J Crew/Timex versie van hetzelfde ontwerp is ontzettend populair op de stijlblogs en na 2/3 jaar van exposure kan ik het toch niet laten om er ook eentje voor weinig op de kop te tikken. Deze is gelukkig wel mechanisch, in tegenstelling tot dat overpriced quartz timex geval ;-)


----------



## om-4

Technisch niet mijn laatste aanwinst maar ik was nog wat foto's schuldig van de modded SKX007
die ik van een wazig plaatje van Marktplaats geplukt heb.

















Tweede foto laat de blauwe AR zien op het safierglas.
Looks zijn op zich wel okay. De text Scubadiver is wat dun en de lume op de aftermarket dial is bar slecht.
De wijzers zijn redelijk maar de kleur wijkt af van de wijzerdots.


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd met je oude nieuwe aanwinst ;-)
Als de plaat je niet aanstaat, waarom bestel je niet een nieuwe plaat bij Robbie? Zal vast de wereld niet kosten.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## johant

Mijn nieuwste aanwinst, het huismerk van de voormalige "Weissman Watch Co." te NY, importeur van Zwitserse horloges. Vanwege de hoge invoerrechten kochten de importeurs vaak kasten, uurwerken en blanco wijzerplaten apart in, om ze dan onder eigen naam te verkopen. Andere bekenden zijn Wakmann en Waltham (in de nadagen van het bedrijf). In ieder geval, het uurwerk is een Valjoux 7733, in perfecte staat.


----------



## Bidle

Leuk horloge, zo te zien een messing kast...?


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Jonant,

Leuk horloge met markante markers en wijzers.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## johant

Bidle said:


> Leuk horloge, zo te zien een messing kast...?


Klopt. Ik heb er ook een stalen kast bij voor een 7733. Nu nog iemand vinden die het uurwerk en de wijzerplaat voor me wil overzetten 

Bij die stalen kast zit ook een wijzerplaat, maar ik vind de Welsbro plaat lekker kleurig.


----------



## GuySie

Beatertje voor erbij!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat voor materiaal is er eigenlijk gebruikt voor die kast Guy? Of is het gewoon geverfd messing?


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Wat voor materiaal is er eigenlijk gebruikt voor die kast Guy? Of is het gewoon geverfd messing?


Volgens de verkoop-blabla zou het geverfd staal moeten zijn, maar dat kleurtje wat op de slijtplekken tevoorschijn komt doet anders vermoeden :')


----------



## MichielV

Hij is al een tijdje binnen, maar hierbij als nog even een foto van mijn laatste aanwinst, de Magrette Regattare Bronze.










Toen hij net binnenkwam leek hij wel goud, inmiddels is dat wel veranderd. Helaas kon ik de verkleuringen moeilijk op de foto krijgen in het zonnetje. Inmiddels is ook de limited edition band binnen gekomen en die zit er nu dus op.

Was wel al bekend met de kastvorm, dus dat was geen grote verrassing maar de bronzen kast is toch wel erg leuk! :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Brons is inderdaad heel uniek, gefeliciteerd ermee!

Heb ook wel eens gehoord dat sommige mensen die horloges insmeren met eierdooiers om het proces te versnellen


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Brons is inderdaad heel uniek, gefeliciteerd ermee!
> 
> Heb ook wel eens gehoord dat sommige mensen die horloges insmeren met eierdooiers om het proces te versnellen


Haha, die techniek was ik nog niet tegen gekomen. Wel deze:



> I hard boiled a few eggs, you just need 1, I ate the others.
> 
> when it is still hot and right out of the boiling water with shell on, put it in a ziplock bag with the watch, but separate the watch from the egg so they are on opposite sides of the bag.
> 
> then with the bag zipped up put a towel over the egg and smash it with your fist, the towel because the egg is still very hot.
> 
> The sulfur air released from the steaming hot hard boiled egg will fill the bag and the bag will inflate some, then the steam turns to water at the top of the bag.
> 
> rub the bag on the watch, but try not to get egg on the watch it will make dark spots... which is okay if that is what you want.
> 
> monitor it to see the color change, I think I left mine in about 10 minutes. I may do it again and see if it gets darker. I really love the new finish, the watch when it is new is too yellow for my taste."


Verder doe ik niets om het proces te versnellen. De verkleuring treed al vrij snel op...En het is toch leuker om verschil te kunnen zien iedere keer dat je hem draagt! :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Nice, ik heb de magrette ook overwogen. Ik kijk al een tijdje naar de verichtingen rond brons, sinds OP er mee kwam. Het verkleurt inderdaad zo mooi..









De magrette heeft meteen het voordeel dat de afgebeelde flesseopener rond de kroon ontbreekt. Dat uitsteeksel heb ik nooit begrepen.:-x
Of wat je ook kan doen, als je echt handig bent, bouw gewoon je eigen bronzen horloge:









Maar angezien ik daar niet de kunde noch machines voor heb, en de Pam financieel er effekes niet inzit, blijft de Magrette op het verlangelijstje staan|>

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Kreeg van OWC's Dan een mailtje dat mijn horloge geassembleerd en getest was, dus heb net eindelijk het geld overgemaakt voor mijn OWC 5517, #50. Zo'n klokje dus:










Stond pas, oh, anderhalf jaar in pre-order  zal erg blij zijn als ie binnenkomt! Reviews van andere wachtenden zijn tot nu toe alleen maar positief geweest, dus kan niet wachten.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hey Guy, mijn Avast slaat op hol van het plaatje (zie alleen een rood kruisje, 'kwaadwillige url geblokkeerd') :-s


----------



## GuySie

Ow, dat is raar. Hij staat op minus, dat is een easy file-host voor dingen die ik niet op bv flickr ofzo wil gooien. Had nog niet eerder meegemaakt dat virusscanners daar boos van werden...


----------



## johant

Mijn nieuwste aanwinst 










Heb ik eindelijk ook eens een fatsoenlijk quartz-horloge


----------



## Lester Burnham

Stijlvol horloge!

Het plaatje van Guy werkt hier nu ook weer, mooie duiker!


----------



## Eek!

Hey johant, een Tissot, das toevallig. Net binnen:









Met daarin:








Eek! is happy. De klassieke look is echt heel mooi. Alleen de vlindersluiting zuigt. Drukt in m'n arm en irriteert vrij snel. Oh well, mooi zwart bandje erbij zoeken is niet zo'n probleem. :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Je zou er ook een traditionele sluiting aan kunnen zetten en die vlindersluiting eraf halen. Ik hou er ook niet zo van, die dingen moeten maar net precies overeen komen met de kromming van je pols.


----------



## johant

Lester Burnham said:


> Je zou er ook een traditionele sluiting aan kunnen zetten en die vlindersluiting eraf halen. Ik hou er ook niet zo van, die dingen moeten maar net precies overeen komen met de kromming van je pols.


Die vlindersluiting had van mij ook niet gehoeven inderdaad. Voor de rest ben ik er erg blij mee, vooral ook door het krasvaste saffierglas.

De Visodate is een horloge waar ik ook al meermaals verlekkerd naar heb gekeken, erg mooi 

Maar een horloge met zo'n vintage look moet ook een vintage size hebben, wat mij betreft. Al begrijp ik dat ze hem groter hebben gemaakt; 35mm verkoopt niet meer voor herenhorloges tegenwoordig.


----------



## MHe225

Heel mooi, Eek! |>
Is jouw Visodate nieuw nieuw of nieuw. Ik heb er eerder naar gekeken, maar vind eigenlijk geen verkopers die ze (nog) kunnen leveren. Misschien maar beter zo - ik heb nu al meer horloges dan ik kan dragen. Maar ook al een hele tijd geen nieuwe aanwinst voor mij (oke, toen ik een Parnis voor zwager 2 bestelde zaten er ineens twee in het pakje ... terugsturen is ook duur, dus heb ik die tweede maar gehouden ;-))

Ron


----------



## Eek!

Nieuw nieuw. Besteld op 30 juli en pas afgelopen donderdag binnen bij de juwelier. Waarbij de juwelier al zei dat het nog even kon duren voordat ie binnen zou komen. Volgens hem heeft Tissot er een handje van om horloges de catalogus te zetten die ze pas maanden later daadwerkelijk gaan bouwen en leveren.

Ach, eindelijk binnen en ligt nu heerlijk te slapen met z'n nieuwe familie in de horlogedoos. Waarvan hopelijk a.s. zaterdag het laatste kussentje wordt opgevuld. Dat krijg je ervan als je een nieuw horloge wilt hebben en er vervolgens maanden op moet wachten. Dan wordt je ongeduldig en bestel je er gewoon nog één... :roll:


----------



## MHe225

Eek! said:


> .... Besteld op 30 juli en pas afgelopen donderdag binnen bij de juwelier ....


Da's binnen een vloek en een zucht, in mijn boek :-d Ik heb 14 maanden op mijn MKII Quad10 gewacht en de teller staat al op 17 maanden voor de Kingston :think: Maar goed, dat is natuurlijk wel een horlogemaker van een hele andere orde (grootte praat ik over). Ik had inderdaad een wat vlottere levering van Tissot verwacht, maar heb ook al gelezen dat Tissot de horloges niet snel genoeg kan bouwen omdat ze maar mondjes-maat ETA 2428 uurwerken van de Swatch groep krijgen.

Neem aan dat je deze https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/tissot-visodate-1957-heritage-collection-automatic-review-459020.html al gezien hebt, maar als niet .... veel leesplezier. Toevallig heeft de auteur dezelfde klacht over de vlindersluiting.

Zoals ik eerder schreef, veel plezier met / van je nieuwe Visodate.

Ron


----------



## Eek!

3 maanden wachten op een horloge vind ik niet zo'n probleem ook. Maar bij Tissot had ik dat niet verwacht, dat is toch een groot merk en dan verwacht je toch dat de horloges die in de catalogus staan gewoon op voorraad zijn bij de importeur. Tenminste, dat had ik verwacht. Ik zat er naast. :-d

Bij mij loopt er ook nog een ander tellertje; voor de Stowa Marine met Soprod A10-uurwerk. Inmiddels 18 maanden en het einde is niet in zicht. Ik zit te spelen met de gedachte om die order om te zetten naar een Stowa Marine Original als ik volgend jaar m'n vakantiegeld/belastingteruggaaf eerder binnen heb dan de Stowa Marine met Soprod-uurwerk. Maar dat zien we over driekwart jaar wel weer.

De review van de Visodate had ik al gelezen, toch bedankt voor de link :-!. Dat was één van de artikelen waardoor mijn oog op dat horloge is gevallen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> 3 maanden wachten op een horloge vind ik niet zo'n probleem ook. Maar bij Tissot had ik dat niet verwacht, dat is toch een groot merk en dan verwacht je toch dat de horloges die in de catalogus staan gewoon op voorraad zijn bij de importeur. Tenminste, dat had ik verwacht. Ik zat er naast. :-d
> 
> Bij mij loopt er ook nog een ander tellertje; voor de Stowa Marine met Soprod A10-uurwerk.* Inmiddels 18 maanden en het einde is niet in zicht.* Ik zit te spelen met de gedachte om die order om te zetten naar een Stowa Marine Original als ik volgend jaar m'n vakantiegeld/belastingteruggaaf eerder binnen heb dan de Stowa Marine met Soprod-uurwerk. Maar dat zien we over driekwart jaar wel weer.
> 
> De review van de Visodate had ik al gelezen, toch bedankt voor de link :-!. Dat was één van de artikelen waardoor mijn oog op dat horloge is gevallen.


My oh my, dat is wel een serieuze tijd zeg! Ik vond het al balen dat ik een maand of drie moest wachten op m'n Marine Auto..


----------



## GuySie

Het duurde even, maar hier is ie dan!



Yes, de OWC 5517 om de pols. Nu op zoek naar een geschikte leren NATO...


----------



## MHe225

GuySie said:


> Het duurde even, maar hier is ie dan ..... OWC 5517


heel mooi, Heer Sie |> Gefeliciteerd. Ik zag er op het Omega forum ook al eentje langs schuiven, eveneens met de opmerking dat de wachttijd erg lang was geweest. Kun je iets meer over dit horloge (merk) vertellen?



Eek! said:


> Bij mij loopt er ook nog een ander tellertje; voor de Stowa Marine met Soprod A10-uurwerk.


Zelfde vraag als voor Meneer Sie: wat is het bijzondere van / aan dit Soprod A10 uurwerk? Ben ik niet bekend mee. Links zijn ook goed (bespaart mij het zoeken naar een speld in een hooiberg en hoef ik geen kaf en koren te scheiden).

Ron


----------



## GuySie

MHe225 said:


> heel mooi, Heer Sie |> Gefeliciteerd. Ik zag er op het Omega forum ook al eentje langs schuiven, eveneens met de opmerking dat de wachttijd erg lang was geweest. Kun je iets meer over dit horloge (merk) vertellen?


De OWC is een vrij langslepend projectje. Dan, de eigenaar van OWC, was een paar jaar geleden begonnen met milsubs bouwen onder de OWC naam, maar na de eerste ronde was ie nog niet tevreden over het product en besloot ie toch een grondige redesign te doen. De bedoeling was binnen een paar maanden een nieuwe lijn te hebben, maar dat werd dus uiteindelijk 2 jaar lang gedoe met leveranciers en zoeken naar componenten die aan z'n verwachtingen voldeden. En bij elke niet waargemaakt belofte van de ene leverancier, of bizarre MOQ ophogingen van een andere, etc werden z'n klanten op de hoogte gehouden. Op een bepaald moment ga je best wel meeleven met die kerel, vooral als het zo regelmatig niet meezit. En dan is het erg mooi om het uiteindelijke product toch in handen te hebben.

Als je er even sec naar kijkt is het niet een wereldschokkende klok: 'tis een milsub homage, met leuke componenten (keramische lumed bezel, plat inner-AR saffierglas, superluminova op alles, drilled lugs) en individueel getest tot 300m WR voor een heel acceptabele prijs (ik heb inc vzk 250eu pre-order prijs betaald, die ik overigens pas hoefde te betalen toen het klokje verstuurd kon worden. Horloge werd gaandeweg de componenten beter werden eigenlijk steeds duurder maar de pre-order prijs is altijd gehanteerd gebleven). Je kon kiezen voor een Chinees Seagull uurwerk of een Zwitsers Soprod A10; die laatste verdubbelde de prijs dus ik ben voor de Seagull gegaan. Ik heb zat Chinese klokjes gehad en zolang ze maar netjes gecased en gereguleerd waren hebben die me nooit teleurgesteld. Overigens is de A10 voor zover ik weet een uurwerk ter vervanging van ETA's 2892 uurwerk, met vergelijkbare of betere kwaliteit maar door Soprod zelf ontwikkeld (dus geen kloon). Gezien ETA's gedrag de afgelopen jaren gaat het noodzakelijk worden voor verschillende kleinere horlogemakers om andere uurwerken dan uit de Swatch-group te regelen; dat ze dimensies gelijk houden aan ETA-standaarden is dan natuurlijk wel meteen zo handig.

Affordables is mijn thuisforum op WUS en ik hou erg van bang-for-buck in die klasse, en dan valt er echt weinig te klagen over deze klok  Hetzelfde gevoel als toen ik de Prometheus CR1 of de Kemmner Marine in handen kreeg, maar dan met anderhalf jaar de tijd om de spanning op te bouwen ;-)


----------



## Eek!

MHe225 said:


> Zelfde vraag als voor Meneer Sie: wat is het bijzondere van / aan dit Soprod A10 uurwerk? Ben ik niet bekend mee. Links zijn ook goed (bespaart mij het zoeken naar een speld in een hooiberg en hoef ik geen kaf en koren te scheiden).
> 
> Ron


Als ik het goed begrijp is er niets bijzonders aan. Het zou, zoals GuySie al zegt, vergelijkbaar moeten zijn met een standaard ETA-uurwerk. De reden dat ik dit uurwerk wil is dat ik het wel leuk vind om wat verschillende uurwerken in m'n "collectie" te hebben. Alleen maar ETA 2824-2 is ook zo standaard tenslotte. Het zijn prima uurwerken natuurlijk, maar het is zo... standaard cq gewoontjes.

En de ETA 2824-2 heb ik al in m'n Stowa Flieger zitten, dus zou ik in de Stowa Marine liever een ander uurwerk hebben. Vandaar ook dat ik zit te twijfelen om de order om te zetten naar een Marine Original i.p.v. gewoon te gaan voor een Marine met ETA 2824-2 uurwerk die wel normaal leverbaar zijn.


----------



## janl

M'n eerste digi sinds jàren, ik ben er erg blij mee. Krijgt veel polstijd.


----------



## boeing767

Gisteren opgehaald in een eetcafe in Scheveningen (ja ja, de horlogemaker was in de buurt dus dat scheelde mij weer een ritje naar Hellevoetsluis).

Mijn nieuwe Steinhart Aviator GMT (eta 2893-2)


----------



## Thehaguedragon

Stil hier!
Even wat leven inblazen met mijn nieuwste aanwinst. De Helson Shark Diver!
Wat een beest van een klok. 389 grammetjes aan staal.
Rubber en leren band erbij, razensnelle levering, zondag besteld, woensdagmiddag binnen.
En nu de foto's!














































Thanx 4 watching!

Maarten


----------



## MHe225

*767* en *DHD* (DenHaagDraak in goed Nederlands ;-)) fraaie aanwinsten |> Gefeliciteerd.

Maarten, kun jij ook de maten en het uurwerk van jouw HHD posten? Mij lijkt wel dat je eerst naar de sportschool mag alvorens deze om te gespen :-d Zo heb ik zelf heel lang over een PloProf gedubd - doe ik eigenlijk nog steeds - maar de grootte en het gewicht houden mij tegen. 'n Origineel van Omega valt natuurlijk helemaal buiten het budget. maar de LM-7 van Ocean7 is toch een (w)aardig alternatief.

Ron

*PS* - klopt het dat ik jullie niet eerder hier heb gezien? Zo ja, dan welkom - het is inderdaad te stil en misschien dat jullie daar verandering in kunnen brengen.


----------



## GuySie

Ik vind de PloProf zoooo vet. Maar op mijn kleine polsjes (16cm omtrek) is dat echt geen optie :')


----------



## Thehaguedragon

MHe225 said:


> *767* en *DHD* (DenHaagDraak in goed Nederlands ;-)) fraaie aanwinsten |> Gefeliciteerd.
> 
> Maarten, kun jij ook de maten en het uurwerk van jouw HHD posten? Mij lijkt wel dat je eerst naar de sportschool mag alvorens deze om te gespen :-d Zo heb ik zelf heel lang over een PloProf gedubd - doe ik eigenlijk nog steeds - maar de grootte en het gewicht houden mij tegen. 'n Origineel van Omega valt natuurlijk helemaal buiten het budget. maar de LM-7 van Ocean7 is toch een (w)aardig alternatief.
> 
> Ron
> 
> *PS* - klopt het dat ik jullie niet eerder hier heb gezien? Zo ja, dan welkom - het is inderdaad te stil en misschien dat jullie daar verandering in kunnen brengen.


Hoi Ron,

de SD is 45 mm. Ik zag op de website dat na mijn bestelling mijn versie dus verdwenen was dus waarschijnlijk zijn ze nu op. De 42 mm versie is nog wel beschikbaar.
Naar de sportschool ging ik toch al dus het gewicht kan ik hebben hahaha! En de grootte? Tja, ik ben 1.93m lang maar vrij smalle polsen (18 cm). Door mijn postuur kan ik redelijk grote klokken wel hebben, hoor ik wel eens.

Ik ben hier idd niet zo heel regelmatig, schrijf wel regelmatig bij de buren in NL. Maar was zo blij met de HD dat ik hem graag hier ook wilde posten. Maar in de eerste instantie kwam ik hier even kijken omdat ik een probleem had met het verwisselen van de band en daar heb ik een topic voor gestart. Dat is inmiddels opgelost.
De rubber band zit er nu op en die valt zeker niet tegen. Draagt het gewicht heel goed en zit eigenlijk prettiger dan de stalen band. Evengoed is de klok nog steeds 196 gram. Zelfs op rubber nog één van mijn zwaarste klokken.


----------



## EricSW

Thehaguedragon said:


>


Mooi ding zeg! Heb er toevallig vorige week naar zitten kwijlen op hun site. Wil er in de toekomst misschien wel eentje aanschaffen.42 mm (diegene die ze nu nog leveren) lijkt me overigens groot genoeg voor mij. Maar nogmaals, erg fraai!


----------



## Sjors

Deze stond al lang op mijn verlanglijstje. Ik had al eentje om te dragen, maar ik kreeg onlangs de mogelijkheid om deze hele set over te nemen. Je kan er wel bijna twee GF-8250-9's voor kopen (bijna twee keer de orginele retail prijs), maar het orgineel mag er toch ook wezen.





































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## janl

El cheapo


----------



## Racka

Zo, een tijd geleden weer dat ik wat gepost heb. Ik lees af en toe nog snel een wat berichten maar heb nog wel wat in te halen . Maar goed, vandaag draag ik de Vostok Amphibia, inmiddels met de custom bezel. Ziet er zo veel mooier uit vind ik.










Hiermee is de Vostok eigenlijk gepromoveerd tot dagelijkse draagkameraad. Deze en de Poljot krijgen vooralsnog toch de meeste draagtijd.

Even een persoonlijke update: van de week eindelijk de motorrijbewijs gehaald, joepie! Ging allemaal vlot en heb gelukkig veel lekker weer gehad 

Note: was eigenlijk bedoeld voor de wat draag je vandaag thread. Maar goed, laten we de bezel en insert maar als laatste aanwinst beschouwen


----------



## GuySie

Ik wist niet dat er nog aftermarket spul voor die ouwe Vostok's werd gemaakt! Dat is best tof.


----------



## Racka

Ja, er is een dude (Dave Murphy) in de V.S. die ze verkoopt. Hij maakt ze zelf. Ze zijn van rvs en en van zeer goede kwaliteit. Er past 'precies' een SKX007 insert in, dus genoeg keus om iets leuks te vinden voor die oude Vostok


----------



## janl

Meer foto's: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/received-today-raketa-perpetual-calendar-609666.html


----------



## EricSW

Mooi ding! Wat is het?


----------



## Racka

Het Russisch 'Perpetual' Kalender horloge uit de jaren 90? Of is dit niet, raad het horloge?


----------



## janl

Inderdaad, de Raketa Perpetual Calendar.
Hier vind je wat meer info over dit horloge: Raketa Perpetual Calendar - TimeZone


----------



## janl

Nog een nieuweling deze week: een Kamerton 62, met 7 alarmmelodietjes


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gaaf, nog nooit van gehoord!


----------



## Racka

Leuk horloge. Apart......
Draag je de horloges ook?


----------



## janl

Racka said:


> Leuk horloge. Apart......
> Draag je de horloges ook?


Waarom niet?
De Kamerton al twee dagen om de pols


----------



## Sjors

De nieuwe Parra. Heb gelijk maar ff dat album van LeLe gedowned.



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## janl

Ik vind 'm wel wat hebben. Maar om nu zelf te dragen ...

Persoonlijk meer fan van fragment design UCS 10th ANNIVERSARY G-SHOCK - UcsWebLog


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Jan, ondanks dat minder kleur, hebben ze wel van elkaar weg. De Parra heeft nog net CASIO in het display staan, maar het ziet er allebij minimaal uit, vergeleken met de standaard modellen. Ik vind de Parra cool, omdat ik z'n T-Shirt lijn goed vind en omdat het een collaboratie van G-Shock is met een Nederlander. Dit is nog maar de tweede keer dat dit gebeurd.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## janl

Ik heb zelf ook een Parra in huis. Een Duvel-glas meer bepaald. Zeer geslaagd. Check Google Images maar 's als je 't niet kent.


----------



## Dimer

Cool Sjors! Ik heb er ook een in bestelling staan voor een vriend van me. Volgens mij kan ik 'm ieder moment verwachten. Piet is trouwens een goede vriend van mijn zwager 



janl said:


> Ik heb zelf ook een Parra in huis. Een Duvel-glas meer bepaald. Zeer geslaagd. Check Google Images maar 's als je 't niet kent.


Sjors en bier is bijna hetzelfde als Sjors en G-Shock


----------



## Sjors

Ik had er ééntje, maar die ging heel snel kapot bij het afwassen :-(



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## janl

Da's jammer, erg leuk glas. En je vindt ze niet meer.
Ik gebruik 'm ook vaak hoor. Op een gegeven moment zal hij ook wel sneuvelen ... Ach ja.

Terug on topic:










Casio AL-180, cheapo metalen bandje eraf gehaald en op leer gelegd.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag kwam mijn 'kermishorloge' binnen. 't Kostte niks, en is ook niet veel, maar ik houd wel van goud. De band gaat er zeker af, en wordt vervangen door leer. Maar wel ff een snelle shoot gedaan met de band er nog aan. Aanschouw en huiver ;-)














































Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, lekker fout toch 

Als ik jou was zou ik 'm gewoon lekker zo laten, geen probleem dat een van de horloges uit je grote collectie er wat minder representatief uitziet. Als je een keer een lekker foute bui hebt kan je deze omhangen!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, lekker fout toch
> 
> Als ik jou was zou ik 'm gewoon lekker zo laten, geen probleem dat een van de horloges uit je grote collectie er wat minder representatief uitziet. Als je een keer een lekker foute bui hebt kan je deze omhangen!


En dan een glimmend trainingspak aan, met witte sokken en slippers


----------



## Racka

Hahah en dan hard roepen: Verrekte mongo!
Mooie foto's trouwens.


----------



## Sjors

Ik vind hem eigenlijk best mooi. Net goudverf gekocht (acryl) 

groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Ik vind hem eigenlijk best mooi. Net goudverf gekocht (acryl)
> 
> groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ah, we krijgen dus binnenkort een GoldShock te zien? ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, nee, ik schilder katten (van die vierkante)...


----------



## janl

NOS Raketa Copernicus.


----------



## Sjors

Ik kreeg vandaag een Dee & Ricky II binnen, en ook nog een Parra, zodat ik er één aan kan doen.



















Happeeee!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben benieuwd of deze D&R net zo hard in waarde gaat stijgen als de vorige! Zoja, dan zou het wel eens een nieuwe Bape kunnen gaan worden, qua verzamelwaarde etc.


----------



## malus65

Afgelopen weekend mijn mooie Prisma teruggekregen van de horlogemaker. Met de nieuwe band vind ik het een plaatje


----------



## Martin_B

Fantastische bandkeuze :-!
En natuurlijk een erg mooi horloge, 3-9 chrono's zijn gaaf! (of moet ik tegenwoordig _vet chill _of zo zeggen? ;-))


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Chill klink wel OK voor zo'n design ('70?), LOL. Best een leuk horloge. Ik dacht dat Prisma een meer serieuze look had.


----------



## Sjors

Ik vond vanmiddag dit in een doosje toen ik thuis kwam. Ik hhad ze allebei al, maar ik wilde ze allebei dubbel hebben, zodat ik er ook één kan dragen. Er zit nog meer in de pijplijn. Hopelijk arriveerd die volgende week. Ben wel een beetje platzak nu tot Kerst 










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## malus65

Afgelopen zaterdag naar het oosten des lands afgereisd om twee Enicars te kopen:



















Vooral de Sherpa is geweldig met de EPSA compressorkast en messcherp polijstwerk!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die blauwe is inderdaad echt een beauty! Gefeliciteerd ermee!


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtige Enicars :-!

Imho is het een onderschat merk. Prachtige manufactuur uurwerken waar later Chronoswiss nog goede sier mee maakte. (Of nog altijd maakt?)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## malus65

De rechter is wat minder opvallend, maar heeft wél een Nederlandse dagaanduiding. Dat viel me thuis pas echt op. Ik ben niet heel goed ingevoerd in de vintage horloge-wereld, maar ik hoor van anderen ook dat dit een zeldzaamheid is. Chronoswiss heeft inderdaad de patenten en rechten op de uurwerken overgenomen en bewaken het als de spreekwoordelijke kip met de gouden eieren. Ook alle onderdelen zijn in handen van Chronoswiss, wat heel jammer is, want er niet één horlogemaker die er nog aan komt. Ze leveren niets meer uit


----------



## MHe225

Ik heb al vaker gezegd dat ik hier bijna dagelijks wat bijleer. Ik had nog nooit van het merk Enicar gehoord, dus die heb ik gisteren geGoogled en wat plaatjes gekeken en gelezen wat er zo al geschreven wordt. 
De auteur van dit artikel The 70's Watch: The Enicar Sherpa Super Dive and the Chronoswiss Regulateur - Part 3 - TimeZone is redelijk positief maar plaatst ook een paar kritische kanttekeningen en meent dat ChronoSwiss in de transitie naar de moderne tijd de uurwerken had moeten aanpassen:



Edward Hahn said:


> *The Enicar Sherpa Super Dive and the Chronoswiss Regulateur*
> 
> Concluding thoughts:
> 
> The styling of the Enicar Sherpa Super Dive was clearly a product of its time, but at the same time has enough flair that it still looks cool today. While I doubt that it was the inspiration, the IWC Deep One incorporates color and a rotating bezel under glass in a manner quite reminescient of the Enicar. Despite the looks, and some good features like the bayonet style back and the shock mounted movement, there are several flaws in the design which should have received more consideration. Perhaps the most expensive design change would have been to incorporate a more conventional date quickset mechanism, as the one implemented is not at all very user friendly.
> 
> The Enicar 165 series automatic itself is a good basic design, and certainly is worthy of its revival in the Chronoswiss. Despite this fact, the movement's design is not particularly elegant; even in Chronoswiss guise the automatic winding mechanism still has a tacked-on look about it.
> 
> Nevertheless, as time lends new perspectives on things, we all can recognize that manufacture movements like the Enicar aren't very common these days. I do find it ironic that the movement which powered That 70s Watch has been reinvented as a model of traditional watchmaking in the Chronoswiss. Perhaps this mirrors the lives of the young cats of the "Me" generation who are now the cornerstones of their communities.


Terechte kritiek of niet, neemt niet weg dat jij twee fraaie en unieke horloges gescoord hebt. Gefeliciteerd en veel plezier met je aanwinsten.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Enicar was in het verre oosten een populair merk, misschien nog wel meer dan hier. De 'standard' is in de verte afgeleid in één van hun uurwerken. Je ziet ze ook nog regelmatig voorbijkomen bij oosterse verkopers. In mijn beginjaren van verzamelen heb ik ooit eens zo'n beruchte Indische redial gekocht :-( Ik dacht toen nog, orgineel kleurtje...









Maar de andere die ik in die tijd, mét vooronderzoek, kocht was wel fraai:









En nog een uit de la met diversen:









Zal binnenkort eens wat uurwerkplaatjes maken


----------



## malus65

Martin_B said:


> Enicar was in het verre oosten een populair merk, misschien nog wel meer dan hier. De 'standard' is in de verte afgeleid in één van hun uurwerken. Je ziet ze ook nog regelmatig voorbijkomen bij oosterse verkopers. In mijn beginjaren van verzamelen heb ik ooit eens zo'n beruchte Indische redial gekocht :-( Ik dacht toen nog, orgineel kleurtje...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maar de andere die ik in die tijd, mét vooronderzoek, kocht was wel fraai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En nog een uit de la met diversen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zal binnenkort eens wat uurwerkplaatjes maken


Die blauwe is wel "blaartrekkend", zeg! Ze worden ook wel "Indian" of "painted" Enicars genoemd, geloof ik


----------



## Martin_B

malus65 said:


> Die blauwe is wel "blaartrekkend", zeg! Ze worden ook wel "Indian" of "painted" Enicars genoemd, geloof ik


Hmja... ik had me voorgenomen er een keer een orginele dial bij te zoeken, maar is er nooit van gekomen.


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Martin_B

Ieh, er zit een soort rode huiduitslag op je pols! Is het besmettelijk? 

;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Ieh, er zit een soort rode huiduitslag op je pols! Is het besmettelijk?
> 
> ;-)


Dankjewel voor dat plaatje, Martin. Maar nu begin ik mij wel af te vragen ... Sjors, Dimer en Mart ...... :think: Beetje illuster trio(otje), maar ook alle 3 moderatoren. Misschien moeten we even kijken hoe de polsen van andere moderatoren uitzien.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Je zit zelf ook te zoeken, Ron, of niet? ;-)


----------



## janl

Nieuwste aanwinst: Slava Pulsometer.
Meer foto's: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/two-new-russians-my-collection-626471.html


----------



## janl

En nog een nieuweling: a.b.art O150. Cadeautje van de wederhelft


----------



## Sjors

Nog net op de valreep twee G-Shocks gescoord op Oud Jaar.


----------



## mr_pedro

Sinds een paar dagen de trotse bezitter van een Omega 3750.50:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een mooie foto's 

Mooie klok ook trouwens! Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Wat een mooie foto's
> 
> Mooie klok ook trouwens! Gefeliciteerd!


Wat hij zegt:

heel mooi horloge (ik ben bevooroordeeld met een standaard 3570.50 en een 3572.50 Mitsukoshi conversie in de collectie)
hele mooie foto's
gefeliciteerd
Maar ook:

welkom in het leukste hoekje van wus, Meneer Pedro
RonB


----------



## vanhessche

Super foto's en super horloge.

1 van de enige chronografen die ik echt mooi vind!


----------



## mr_pedro

MHe225 said:


> heel mooi horloge (ik ben bevooroordeeld met een standaard 3570.50 en een 3572.50 Mitsukoshi conversie in de collectie)RonB




Thx, zie dat ik de nummers verkeerd had, ik heb natuurlijk ook de 3570.50.
Moet zeggen dat hiermee wel iets is aangewakkerd. En ik nu al op zoek ben naar wat een volgende aanwinst zou kunnen zijn...


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag binnengekomen.
Op EBay gescoord voor wènig, deze NOS SeaGull.


















Ik heb deze vooral gekocht als onderdeel van mijn verzameling SeaGulls, want hij is vrij bijzonder, zeker voor mij. Kijk maar naar de binnenkant:









Een quartz! SeaGull heeft maar vrij kort in hun bestaan quartz horloges gemaakt. Deels met helemaal eigen movements, deels met, zoals deze, zwitserse basis inhoud.
Daarnaast is hij voor mij te klein om te dragen met z'n 33mm, maar hij past erg goed tussen al zijn broertjes/zusjes. Hier met twee oude blauwe familieleden:









Ik ben er weer blij mee!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl

Wow, erg mooi!
Ik moet toch ook 's een Chineesje op de kop zien te tikken.
Als je tips hebt, laat maar komen


----------



## SillentWolf

Heb een pre-order gedaan voor de; Lum-Tec M52 Tungsten Vintage.
Voor zien van de nieuwe; Seiko Sii NK35J uurwerk (automatisch met hack and handwind).

De release zal rond Oktober zijn.


----------



## vanhessche

Mijn vader werkt bij een recyclagebedrijf voor oude metalen en kijk eens wat hij deze week gevonden heeft:









Het lijkt mij niets speciaal, maar is toch altijd leuk als je een horloge gratis kunt krijgen.
Het "balance wheel" is wel kapot, dus hij loopt niet meer.
Ik heb het even in de Vintage and Pocket Watch sectie gepost om wat meer info te vragen.
Wie weet is het de moeite om hem even te laten herstellen 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/lip-pocketwatch-634081.html

Toevallig hier iemand die wat meer weet over het merk "LIP"?


----------



## Martin_B

Lip is een frans horlogemerk dat ook prachtige design horloges heeft:

















Als ik me niet vergis import Henrik van Horloge.info en Horlogeforum.nl ze in nederland.

Zie voor meer info ook Lip Watches | French watchmaker since 1867

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## mcfr




----------



## MHe225

He, toevallig draag ik vandaag ook mijn Orient (60th Anniversary LE). Afgelopen vrijdag heb ik in de https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/let-friday-633593-4.html#post4624045 draad op het Omega forum nog een geleende foto gebruikt, maar hier een eigen kiekje, vers van de pers (zaterdag) - jullie kunnen wel zien waar de inspiratie vandaan kwam:









Ik schreef het al eerder, Orient biedt heel veel horloge voor je geld. Zeker als je ze met een kortings coupon kunt bemachtigen.

Ron


----------



## janl

Ruildeal gesloten, nieuwe Mudman om de pols:


----------



## mcfr

MHe225 said:


> Ik schreef het al eerder, Orient biedt heel veel horloge voor je geld. Zeker als je ze met een kortings coupon kunt bemachtigen.
> 
> Ron


Zeker veel horloge voor redelijk geld. En een hoop mooie modellen...


----------



## KarelVdD

Die rode G past perfect bij uw schoenen!

Serieus, zo'n rode GW-7900 heeft wel iets, maar ik zou dat zelf nooit kopen. Past gewoon nergens bij. Al de G's die ik in mijn bezit heb, zijn zwart, en zelfs die passen bijlange niet overal bij. Hoe reageert uw omgeving er eigenlijk op?
G-Shocks hebben alleszins wel wat, maar voor veel mensen zijn het niet echt stijlvolle dingen. Ik begrijp dat wel, maar toch heb ik er zelf ook een grote interesse in. Een GWF-1000 vond ik ook maar iets vreemds, toen ik die voor het eerst zag, maar nu heb ik er zelf eentje en ik vind het een zalig uurwerk, hoewel velen zich dan al afvragen "wat heeft hij nu weer aan?" :-D Veel uurwerken (algemeen genomen dan) moet je leren appreciëren, net zoals bij veel muziek.


----------



## Bruno.M

Ik zie hier best vaak Indiase HMT's passeren en een vintage horloge stond nog op mijn shortlist, evenals een gold-tone watch, dus kon deze niet laten liggen;
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

Bizar goede staat, vette rode wijzer en 14,5 GBP  Vervelende is wel dat dit een nieuwe wereld lijkt te zijn.. de vintages. Heb nu al enkele kopers gevonden waar elk half uur een hele hoop horloges uitvliegen die allemaal geen drol kosten. Wil graag nog een oude citizen auto! En Ricoh's zijn ook cheap, maar ken ik niet echt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding, ik wil nog wel eens een keer een 18k gouden horloge kopen, maar met de huidige goudprijs is dat geen grapje meer.. Veel minder bekende merken worden ook gewoon omgesmolten voor het materiaal.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Mooi ding, ik wil nog wel eens een keer een 18k gouden horloge kopen, maar met de huidige goudprijs is dat geen grapje meer.. Veel minder bekende merken worden ook gewoon omgesmolten voor het materiaal.


Niet alleen de minder bekende merken .... een paar maanden geleden is hiereen brutale inbraak / overval bij een juwelier / horlogier geweest waarbij een flink aantal gouden Rolexen zijn buitgemaakt. Die lui zijn een week of 6 later opgesnord .... ze hadden slordige (lees zelf gegoten) broodjes goud in huis en ook een hele rits zwaarbeschadigde uurwerkjes. Daar is weinig fantasie voor nodig om te reconstrueren wat gebeurd is. Het beeld alleen al, ouch, ik moet er niet aan denken.

Voor mij, misschien ooit een goudkleurig horloge met een leren band. Zeker niet ook een gouden band, voor dezelfde reden die Martin aangeeft. D'r zijn twee gouden horloges die ik helemaal geweldig vind, maar die er ook nooit zullen komen: Grönefeld One Hertz (prijs is niet echt bekend, maar heel hoog) en IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar (€32K) Ook leuk, maar helemaal buiten bereik: de Portuguese Tourbillion (€90K) of Grande Complication (€184K)

Overigens heeft mijn vestzak horloge een gouden kast (relatief dun; is om een stalen kast heen gekrompen) en hangt aan een 14K ketting die aanzienlijk meer waard is dan het horloge zelf.


----------



## vanhessche

vanhessche said:


> Mijn vader werkt bij een recyclagebedrijf voor oude metalen en kijk eens wat hij deze week gevonden heeft:
> 
> View attachment 601844
> 
> 
> Het lijkt mij niets speciaal, maar is toch altijd leuk als je een horloge gratis kunt krijgen.
> Het "balance wheel" is wel kapot, dus hij loopt niet meer.
> Ik heb het even in de Vintage and Pocket Watch sectie gepost om wat meer info te vragen.
> Wie weet is het de moeite om hem even te laten herstellen
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/lip-pocketwatch-634081.html
> 
> Toevallig hier iemand die wat meer weet over het merk "LIP"?


Vandaag langs de horlogemaker geweest (jawel ik heb nog een echte klassieke horlogemaker gevonden op 10km van mijn deur  ). Hij kent het merk en zegt dat dit horloge waarschijnlijk uit de jaren '30 komt.
Echt nog in zeer goede staat als je weet dat hij ongeveer 80 jaar oud is.
Heb dan ook maar besloten om hem te laten herstellen, zal me wel een €100 kosten, maar heb het er wel voor over, tenslotte niets moeten betalen voor de aanschaf ervan 
Volgende week mag ik er normaal om.


----------



## Bruno.M

De alom bekende 16-delige watch repair set. Lijkt me op het eerste zicht wel redelijk karig haha. Ik wou meteen mijn 44mm Ticino opendraaien in de hoop die stem te fixen, is die case te groot voor die draaisleutel -,-

Also, compleet random in deze thread, maargoed; mijn Alpha loopt extreem snel dus wou die regulaten, maar heb geen idéé hoe ik die open krijg? Is een alpha sub. Er zijn geen notches voor een sleutel, er is geen duidelijke indent om een mes in te steken om te poppen zoals ik bij een ander horloge wel heb, en er zijn geen screws... Any help?

Cheers!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bruno.M said:


> De alom bekende 16-delige watch repair set. Lijkt me op het eerste zicht wel redelijk karig haha. Ik wou meteen mijn 44mm Ticino opendraaien in de hoop die stem te fixen, is die case te groot voor die draaisleutel -,-
> 
> Also, compleet random in deze thread, maargoed; mijn Alpha loopt extreem snel dus wou die regulaten, maar heb geen idéé hoe ik die open krijg? Is een alpha sub. Er zijn geen notches voor een sleutel, er is geen duidelijke indent om een mes in te steken om te poppen zoals ik bij een ander horloge wel heb, en er zijn geen screws... Any help?
> 
> Cheers!


Daarvoor heb je zo'n plastic balletje nodig 










Kosten paar dollartjes.

Of een bal duct-tape, maar ik ben er dan altijd bang voor dat er wat 'plaksel' achter zal blijven op het horloge.


----------



## Bruno.M

Aha! Ik dacht dat die enkel werkten op glass casebacks..

Mijn laatste niet-aanwinst; een prachtige 1968 Seiko 6619-8010 Weekdater, tópconditie. Je ziet die geregeld voor een 250 euro over Ebay gaan, nu was er eentje die laat wist te blijven. Ik wou uiteindelijk nog tot 85 euro gaan, en dan op het einde weer nét overboden. Super frustrerend, maar je weet natuurlijk niet of die winnaar 1 dollar meer dan jou had of nog 50 dollar erboven zat. Ik ben toch nog niet zo goed in het hele bidwar gebeuren, ik begin altijd veel te laat, raak dan veel te gestresst of bied net te weinig waardoor ik het misloop. Ik ben in ieder geval zeker dat ik een vintage seiko wil! Dacht eerst een King Seiko, maar sommige van die Weekdaters zijn ook echt parels, en movements lopen indien in goede conditie beter dan 7s26'jes.


----------



## Martin_B

Bruno.M said:


> Aha! Ik dacht dat die enkel werkten op glass casebacks..
> 
> Mijn laatste niet-aanwinst; een prachtige 1968 Seiko 6619-8010 Weekdater, tópconditie. Je ziet die geregeld voor een 250 euro over Ebay gaan, nu was er eentje die laat wist te blijven. Ik wou uiteindelijk nog tot 85 euro gaan, en dan op het einde weer nét overboden. Super frustrerend, maar je weet natuurlijk niet of die winnaar 1 dollar meer dan jou had of nog 50 dollar erboven zat. Ik ben toch nog niet zo goed in het hele bidwar gebeuren, ik begin altijd veel te laat, raak dan veel te gestresst of bied net te weinig waardoor ik het misloop. Ik ben in ieder geval zeker dat ik een vintage seiko wil! Dacht eerst een King Seiko, maar sommige van die Weekdaters zijn ook echt parels, en movements lopen indien in goede conditie beter dan 7s26'jes.


Hoi Bruno,

Als je iets wil winnen op ebay moet je 'snipen'. Dat betekend zoveel als bieden in de laatste paar secondes. Dat kan met speciale programma's maar kan prima met de hand. Wat ik meestal doe is de aanbieding in twee tabs open zetten, in de ene mijn bod klaar zetten, en bij de andere wachten totdat er pakumbeet 5 seconde over zijn, en dan op submit drukken.

Dan hebben anderen in elk geval geen tijd om over je bod na te denken en er overheen te gaan. Als ze meteen al een hoger bod hadden ingevuld, tja, dan heb je gewoon pech, en had je hem toch niet gekregen. En door je eigen maximum in te vullen kom je ook niet in de verleiding toch meer te gaan bieden.

Ik heb op deze manier veel gewonnen, en soms ook niet.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## janl

Twee Russen aangeschaft (meer foto's: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/two-new-russians-641341.html).


----------



## Martin_B

Leuke aanwinsten! :-!

Speelt de bovenste het russisch volkslied en de internationale? ;-)


----------



## janl

Nope, die doet alleen biep-biep-biep-biep 

Mijn Kamerton 62 echter, die kan er wat van: kamerton-62-alarm-melodies.mp4 video by janl1 - Photobucket


----------



## MartijnVDV

Gister gekocht.
Weer eens wat anders


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi! :-!


----------



## mcfr




----------



## MartijnVDV

Erg mooi horloge


----------



## EricSW

Deze heb ik sinds van de week nieuw. Meer kan ik niet laten zien, het is een 'hommage' namelijk. :roll:


----------



## Racka

Dat lijkt me ook wel wat, een swatch automatic. Mijn eerste horloge was een alu swatch maar kon hem na een tijdje weg te hebben gelegd helaas niet meer vinden.


----------



## KarelVdD

Alleen stom dat die plastic kasten en die bandjes van Swatch nergens op lijken. Het binnenwerk zal wel deftig zijn.
Sent from my HTC Radar.


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb vorig jaar nog een vriend van mij in Japan een Swatch Automatic kado gedaan. Helaas ben ik het best eens met die standaard plastic kast en bandje. Dat kan toch veel beter? Dat uurwerk liep als een trein!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Er zijn best leuke (metalen) swatches te vinden, met name in de Irony collectie.

Bijvoorbeeld:


----------



## Thehaguedragon

EricSW said:


> Deze heb ik sinds van de week nieuw. Meer kan ik niet laten zien, het is een 'hommage' namelijk. :roll:


Oh, zijn hommages hier op het forum "not done"?
Ik wil er wel meer van zien, vind hem wel strak....


----------



## janl

Toevallig net een Swatch cadeau gekregen. Meer foto's: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-first-swatch-since-long-time-645042.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Er zijn best leuke (metalen) swatches te vinden, met name in de Irony collectie.
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld:


Leuke dingetjes, heb vorige week m'n Landing Gear verkocht, mooie kasten alleen vind ik het bandje niet fijn om een dunnere pols.

Dit wassem:











Thehaguedragon said:


> Oh, zijn hommages hier op het forum "not done"?
> Ik wil er wel meer van zien, vind hem wel strak....


Hommages zijn "well done" maar fakes zijn "not done"


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuke dingetjes, heb vorige week m'n Landing Gear verkocht, mooie kasten alleen vind ik het bandje niet fijn om een dunnere pols.


Over "Leuke dingetjes" gesproken, draag je je Deal Extreme horloge wel eens?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Over "Leuke dingetjes" gesproken, draag je je Deal Extreme horloge wel eens?


Niet echt nee 

Maar goed, als er een keer een thema-feestje is komen ze goed van pas, en voor die paar dollar hebben ze hun aanschaf al lang terugverdiend met leuke reacties


----------



## KingK12

Ich bin auf meinem deutschen Arbeiterklasse so leid, wenn ich ein wenig durcheinander! LOL


----------



## Martin_B

KingK12 said:


> Ich bin auf meinem deutschen Arbeiterklasse so leid, wenn ich ein wenig durcheinander! LOL


Ehm, why is this guy trying to speak German in a Dutch forum? :-s

Rare jongens, die amerikanen :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dutch en Deutch scheelt maar een lettertje he


----------



## Sjors

Die poaar letteretjes... Leider mein talen knobbel snapt het niet. Raar, dat ik al die vertalingen uit het Japans wel op hun plaats kan krijgen...


----------



## MHe225

Misschien moeten we hem met z'n allen een paar PM-etjes sturen. In het Nederlands natuurlijk :-d



Martin_B said:


> Rare jongens, die Amerikanen :-d


Ha, Martin kent zijn klassiekers |>

Ron


----------



## KarelVdD

Lester Burnham said:


> Dutch en Deutch scheelt maar een lettertje he


Gelukkig moet jij niet in het Duits schrijven. 
Sent from my HTC Radar.


----------



## Lester Burnham

KarelVdD said:


> Gelukkig moet jij niet in het Duits schrijven.
> Sent from my HTC Radar.


Deutch en Deutsch scheelt ook maar een lettertje he ;-)


----------



## j3T_

Deze ochtend ontvangen, een Seiko SKA427P2 Kinetic Diver. Mijn eerste Seiko trouwens


----------



## janl

Niet mis!
Mijn eerste Seiko komt er ook aan, een 7002-700J uit '85. Spannend!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heel mooi! Mijn Seiko BFK (geel op bracelet) en Monster zijn twee horloges die altijd bij me zullen blijven. Fantastische dingetjes.


----------



## mekenical




----------



## Sjors

Ik heb hem al een paar dagen en ik heb hem ook al gepubliceerd op 50 Gs. Het is de GW-6900KG-3JF, alleen verkrijgbaar in Japan. Gelukkig hebben we Katsu-san en Seiya-san.










In America komt later dit jaar (Mei) een G-6900KG-3 uit. Helaas is doe zonder 6-multiband Waveceptor funktie (ontvangen van atoomtijd).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## janl

Coole G, Sjors!


----------



## mcfr




----------



## MHe225

|> Mooi, Marco, maar ook groot. 
Wat is de diameter van deze klok?

Veel plezier er mee.

Ron


----------



## janl

Mijn eerste Seiko! Een 7002-700J uit 1985.


----------



## mcfr

Valt mee hoor. 42 mm



MHe225 said:


> |> Mooi, Marco, maar ook groot.
> Wat is de diameter van deze klok?
> 
> Veel plezier er mee.
> 
> Ron


----------



## MHe225

mcfr said:


> Valt mee hoor. 42 mm


Dat valt zeker mee; hij oogt groter. Misschien de hoek waaronder de foto genomen is. Zoals gezegd, erg mooi |>

Ron


----------



## vanhessche

Zo, de laatste tijd toch wat actief geweest op vintage horloge/klok vlak, dus even de laatste aanwinsten meedelen:

De belangrijkste is donderdag met de post toegekomen:

Een Omega uit 1954, in hele mooie staat:






























En het originele garantieboekje:









Het enige probleempje is dat hij toch per 24 uur meer dan een minuut achter loopt, maar ik mag volgende week toch nog iets ophalen bij de horlogemaker, dus dan kan ik het hem meteen even voorleggen.
Bij Omega kun je ook van al hun horloge's die ooit gemaakt zijn een uittreksel vragen uit het archief met dan wat meer gegevens over de precieze datum waarop hij gemaakt is en de plaats van verkoop, enz...
Gewoon even het nummer van het binnenwerk doorgeven (en ook het nummer van je kredietkaart :-d) en dan komt dit toe met de post. Heb ik gelijk gedaan en hopelijk vind ik dit heel binnenkort in mijn brievenbus.

Verder, een cadeautje van mijn grootmoeder, is nog van haar oom geweest:























Dan de LIP die ik een tijdje geleden al eens poste is terug van bij de horlogemaker en loopt terug als een trein, heel mooi werk geleverd door die man!
















Dan nog een oude wandklok, van mijn groottante gekregen (jawel ik heb eens de ronde gedaan bij mijn familie  )









Het enige nadeel van nog thuis bij je ouders te wonen is dat ik deze nu in mijn kamer heb gehangen en ik hem dus 's avonds wel moet stilleggen, anders doe ik geen oog dicht 
En zoals gezegd, momenteel nog iets bij de horlogemaker liggen. Een zakhorloge van mijn overgrootvader, tevens ook de dooppeter van mijn vader.
Ik mag deze volgende week ophalen, dus dan komen er ook foto's van!


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtige aanwinsten, gefeliciteerd. :-!


----------



## Dimer

Hele mooie aanwinsten!!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mijn nieuwe sterile Milsub!


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag mijn uittreksel uit de Omega-archieven ontvangen.
Met echte zegel en al!


----------



## Techniec

Een Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Chronograph, zilveren wijzerplaat:










De croc strap bevalt op zich prima, maar ben nu op zoek naar de bijpassende stalen band...heeft iemand foto's van die combo?

Bedankt en groeten,

Pieter


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jezus Christus wat een gaaf horloge...


----------



## MHe225

Allemachtig wat prachtig *Pieter*. Dat is wel een heel mooi horloge |> - had ik nog niet eerder gezien (ik blijf een beetje bewust uit de buurt van JLC ;-))

Gaat jouw "Panda" nu nog wel het daglicht zien? Ik kan je helaas niet met je vraag helpen, maar dit horloge is wel heel erg de moeite van het aanschouwen waard en wij vinden het helemaal niet erg als je nog wat meer foto's plaatst.

Gaaf wel dat uittreksel, *vanhessche*. Het verbaast wel dat er een referentie van / voor het horloge op staat maar dat het model als onbekend (niet vermeld) wordt vermeld. En heb je het lakzegel echt moeten breken om de inhoud te bekijken?

Groeten en beiden gefeliciteerd met jullie aanwinsten.
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Door die JLC heb ik helemaal over dat document van vanhessche heengekeken. Heel erg cool om te hebben! Toen je vertelde dat je het had besteld ben ik ook eens gaan kijken op de website van Omega, maar ik vond het toch iets te prijzig om zelf ook te gaan doen.


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Jezus Christus wat een gaaf horloge...


+1, inderdaad erg cool!


----------



## Techniec

Veel dank voor alle complimenten, gasten! Ben idd erg content met de JLC, heb ook de Master Control Automatic dresswatch, het is echt een fantastisch merk met eersteklas uurwerken en fantastische fit and finish....

De Panda blijft helaas het leeuwendeel van de tijd in zijn doos, op zich jammer, want die is ook erg cool. Maar de JLC staat net op een hoger niveau, vooral uurwerktechnisch....voel me er alleen nog steeds niet helemaal prettig bij om hem elke dag te dragen, want ik ben veel te bang dat 'ie krassen of deukjes oploopt (I know, een horloge is er om gedragen te worden....), dus de daily wearer blijft toch de Sea Dweller.... niet dat dat nou heel vervelend is 

Zal proberen om nog wat meer foto's te plaatsen...ben niet zo'n fotofreak, dus zal eerst in het subforum eens kijken hoe je nou precies mooie macro shots maakt...

Nogmaals bedankt en een fijne dag nog.

Greets Pieter



MHe225 said:


> Allemachtig wat prachtig *Pieter*. Dat is wel een heel mooi horloge |> - had ik nog niet eerder gezien (ik blijf een beetje bewust uit de buurt van JLC ;-))
> 
> Gaat jouw "Panda" nu nog wel het daglicht zien? Ik kan je helaas niet met je vraag helpen, maar dit horloge is wel heel erg de moeite van het aanschouwen waard en wij vinden het helemaal niet erg als je nog wat meer foto's plaatst.
> 
> Gaaf wel dat uittreksel, *vanhessche*. Het verbaast wel dat er een referentie van / voor het horloge op staat maar dat het model als onbekend (niet vermeld) wordt vermeld. En heb je het lakzegel echt moeten breken om de inhoud te bekijken?
> 
> Groeten en beiden gefeliciteerd met jullie aanwinsten.
> Ron


----------



## MHe225

Techniec said:


> ... de JLC staat net op een hoger niveau, vooral uurwerktechnisch....voel me er alleen nog steeds niet helemaal prettig bij om hem elke dag te dragen, want ik ben veel te bang dat 'ie krassen of deukjes oploopt (I know, een horloge is er om gedragen te worden....


Ik hoor wat je zegt - ikzelf behoor tot de school van mensen die vinden dat een horloge gedragen moet worden. Ik ben in de bevoorrechte positie dait ik een ruime keus heb en al mijn horloges worden gedragen. Ik heb mijn roulatie-patroon aangepast met het uitdijen van de collectie. Eerst zat een horloge 2-3 maanden om de pols, nu probeer ik elke 2 weken te wisselen. Topstuk van mijn collectie is de Portuguese Automatic, kost alleen ongeveer net zo veel als alle andere horloges bij elkaar. Maar ik schroom niet deze te dragen. Laatste keer hield ik hem 3 weken om en toen ik hem net had (bijna 2 jaar geleden) heb ik hem 3 maanden doorlopend gedragen. Als je het horloge goed bekijkt, zie je dat het gedragen is, maar gelukkig geen grote "lidtekens" opgelopen.

Net zo, ik schreef het eerder: ik heb een limited edition Ducati MH900e, #225/2000 Toen ik deze kocht was er op het internet heel veel discussie over het feit of mensen deze motor zouden gaan rijden. De meeste motoren hebben minder dan 3000 km op de teller staan en er zijn er legio met 0 km. Die van mij heeft inmiddels ruim 30,000 km op de klok en vertoont duidelijk sporen van gebruik. Oke, als ik hem zou (moeten) verkopen, vang ik minder dan een 0 km exemplaar. Maar ik heb er wel heel veel lol van gehad. En dat is pricelees-onbetaalbaar in goed Nederlands.

Ik kijk nu al uit naar je foto's, Pieter. En zet gerust je andere klokjes ook op de gevoelige plaat (nou ja, censor - dit was een uitdrukking uit de oude doos, van voor het digitale tijdperk).

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ducati MH900e, #225/2000


Kijk eens aan, hebben we meteen je hele naam verklaard ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Kijk eens aan, hebben we meteen je hele naam verklaard ;-)


Klopt als de welbekende zwerende vinger. Ik dacht dat ik mijn screen-name zelf als eens had toegelicht en ja hoor: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wie-wie-447304.html#post3314873

In deze foto's kunnen jullie ook Georgie zien. Echter, het nieuws van / over Georgie is niet om vrolijk van te worden: om een lang verhaal kort te maken, wij maakten ons zorgen om Georgie, hadden knobbels en bulten ontdekt en vandaag 2 weken geleden heeft Anneke haar mee naar tante Laura, de dierenarts genomen. De diagnose is niet goed: mass cell tumors, een agressieve vorm van kanker. Ze heeft Georgie toen achtergelaten voor een operatie die middag. Een paar uur later kregen we een telefoontje dat de dierenarts toch niet zou opereren: teveel uitzaaiingen. Georgie is nu aan een kuur van prednizon met benadryl - niet dat dat de tumoren verwijdert of de groei en uitzaaiingen stopt, maar de tumoren zullen een beetje krimpen en het helpt haar (denk kwaliteit van leven). De prognose is dat we haar nog 3-6 maanden zullen hebben. Onze insteek is 3+6 minimaal. Het was wel eventjes een dreun, maar nu doen we alsof er niets aan de hand is en doen gewoon alles waar de dames zin in hebben. Als voordien.

Zo zijn jullie ook weer op de hoogte van de laatste nieuwtjes hier. Graag had ik een vrolijker verhaal verteld, maar zo is het leven.

Ron


----------



## vanhessche

@Ron: Ik heb inderdaad werkelijk het zegel moeten breken om bij de inhoud van het mapje te komen 
Spijtig om te horen van Georgie, veel sterkte in ieder geval en geniet nog van de mooie momenten die je samen hebt.

@Mart: het kost idd iets, heb ook even getwijfeld, maar ik vind het een mooie aanvulling bij het horloge 

@Pieter: super mooi horloge! Een JLC is toch wel 1 van mijn droomhorloges. Welk type weet ik nog niets juist, maar ooit hoop ik er toch ook eentje te hebben!


Vanmiddag mag ik ook het zakhorloge gaan ophalen van bij de horlogemaker, dus dan volgt er normaal nog een fotootje!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sterkte ermee Ron en Anneke!

Je weet het maar nooit met dit soort dingen. Voor hetzelfde geld gaat Georgie nog veel langer mee.


----------



## watchmario

Kemmner Turtle-blue-blue, suncut dial, beadblasted matt.
Slechte foto, volgende keer mn horloge ff schoon vegen.








Heb de steel bracelet maar 2 dagen gedragen, bevalt me toch niet zo goed.
Vandaag de rubberen band erom gedaan (was meegeleverd) en nu bevalt hij veel beter.
Mijn nr 1 horloge nu!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gefeliciteerd ermee! Blijft een leuk merkje!


----------



## vanhessche

Gisteren dan eindelijk het zakhorloge van mijn overgrootvader kunnen ophalen bij de horlogemaker.
Zou gemaakt zijn rond de eeuwwisseling (1900 ;-) ).
Maar ben er toch niet super tevreden over, hij loopt véél te snel (zeg maar 20 minuten per dag) en het nieuwe glas die er in is gezet is ook niet helemaal mooi gedaan.
Dus volgende week ga ik zeker eens terug, want heb er toch wat geld voor betaald om dit te laten doen, en wil dan gen half werk terugkrijgen...

Nochtans, mijn LIP zakhorloge heb ik daar ook laten herstellen (nieuwe balansas) en deze is wel zeer mooi hersteld en loopt echt perfect!
Gisteren nog eens laten lopen, en vandaag maar +1 seconde.
Dus ik ga volgende week terug en geef hem nog een 2e kans. Want mij oude Omega die ik heb aangeschaft zal ook een onderhoudje nodig hebben.
Hij loopt nog steeds achter, na al 2 keer wat te zijn bijgesteld. Waarschijnlijk de hairspring die niet meer genoeg kracht afgeeft en zal moeten vervangen worden.

Oja, foto's  (ze zijn van niet zo'n goede kwaliteit, had niet veel tijd, sorry!).


----------



## janl

Meer foto's: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-second-seiko-7123-8310-a-668122.html


----------



## Unikagen

Pulsar PJN305 military chronograph


----------



## Sjors

Een "Army Green" King. Dit is het Japanse model met Multiband 6 Atoomtijd. Volgens mij de eerst buiten Japan, en zelfs in Japan heb ik ze nog niet buiten on-line winkels gespot...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Weet iemand waar ik de G-Shock DW-5000SL nog kan kopen? Staat al een tijdje op m'n wishlist maar kan 'm nergens meer te koop vinden.

En iemand ervaring met Yahoo Japan, is het te doen om daar wat te bestellen? Ik heb wat via G translate kunnen vinden maar kwam niet echt ver.


----------



## vanhessche

Omega Geneve van rond ca. 1970:























Er is wel nog een nieuw bandje onderweg vanuit Nederland van de Horlogebandenspecialist. Hetgeen er nu rond hangt ziet er iets te plastiekerig uit naar mijn mening


----------



## Racka

Mooitje hoor, veel draagplezier!


----------



## Eek!

Woei, m'n lidmaatschap van Kaliber 2010 is binnen. b-)

















I'm sexy and I know it! Bam! b-)


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Sexy hoor!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Thehaguedragon

Mijn nieuwe Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500.
Wàt een beest van een klok is dit!

Hier de plaatjes:

Maarten
















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben benieuwd wanneer die WUS-chineesjes van jullie hier de threads komen vullen ;-)


*The wait is over* (in goed Nederlands ;-))








_#60 (links - Ron's) en #63 (rechts - Anneke's)_

Achterkant van deze klokjes is ook wel heel fraai - alleen was net de accu van mijn camera leeg toen ik die wilde fotograferen, dus dat moet even wachten.

Het wachten is nu nog op een paar Seagull WUS Chinese Moonphase LE's (officiele naam is wel een hele mond vol) die naar Nederland onderweg zijn; ik hoop dat we die foto's snel hier kunnen bewonderen, inclusief vermelding van de nummers.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> *The wait is over* (in goed Nederlands ;-))
> 
> Achterkant van deze klokjes is ook wel heel fraai - alleen was net de accu van mijn camera leeg toen ik die wilde fotograferen, dus dat moet even wachten.
> 
> Het wachten is nu nog op een paar Seagull WUS Chinese Moonphase LE's (officiele naam is wel een hele mond vol) die naar Nederland onderweg zijn; ik hoop dat we die foto's snel hier kunnen bewonderen, inclusief vermelding van de nummers.
> 
> Ron


Dat is het wachten waar toch? :-!
Ik hoop het tenminste, want die van mij (nr 2) is nog onderweg :-(

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Yup. Still waiting


----------



## mcfr

no. 13 is zaterdag aangekomen










Ik heb nog geprobeerd om betere foto's te maken, maar dit blijft lastig.
Toch maar mijn beste pogingen plaatsen 

Het kistje waar hij in zat:



















De Buckle van de leren band:










Ook de binnenkant is gemerkt:



















De kroon is ook gegraveerd:










De rotor is geblauwd en gegraveerd:










De gravering op de achterkant:










De eigen gekozen gravering: mcfr forum watch 2011:










Een poging om de wijzerplaat erop te krijgen:










Ik heb hem nu zelf op een metalen band gezet en voor degene die hem kennen, het is inderdaad een watchadoo:



















Ten slotte nog even hoe hij op de pols ligt vanaf bovenaf:










Het is moeilijk om hem normaal op de foto te krijgen.
Als je ziet wat wij allemaal hebben kunnen veranderen en waar we allemaal over gestemd hebben is dit een heel leuk project geworden.
Alles in totaal zo'n 9 maanden en normaal praat ik niet snel over prijzen, maar voor €125 is dit dus een pracht project geworden.
De originele versie kennen we allemaal zelf wel.

-SeaGull USA

Kijk en oordeel zelf


----------



## GuySie

#21 is nu ook in het land!


----------



## Martin_B

En nr 2 ook!

Nog met orginele wijzers en zwarte band, maar daar gaat verandering in komen 










bytheway, bij de mijne zat geen extra rekening ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> bytheway, bij de mijne zat geen extra rekening ;-)


Lucky bastard :O
Nouja, jij verdient het in ieder geval ook ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin en GuySie,

gefeliciteerd en jullie foto's hier en in de wat draag je draad zijn helemaal top |>

Zou meneer Mart al jaloers zijn? ;-)

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Martin en GuySie,
> 
> gefeliciteerd en jullie foto's hier en in de wat draag je draad zijn helemaal top |>
> 
> Zou meneer Mart al jaloers zijn? ;-)
> 
> Ron


Haha, meneer Mart is blij dat jullie er zo van genieten en vindt vooral heel knap hoe Martin en z'n kompanen dit hebben georganiseerd.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, meneer Mart is blij dat jullie er zo van genieten en vindt vooral heel knap hoe Martin en z'n kompanen dit hebben georganiseerd.


Dank je 
Als ik het achteraf bekijk, was het heel wat meer gedoe dan verwacht. Als ik normaal salaris had gekregen voor de uren die er in zitten, zou ik in plaats deze LE nu naar een Sub ofzo aan het kijken zijn geweest ;-) Maar het resultaat is het waard.


----------



## mcfr

Bij mij zat ook geen rekening hoor. Maar ik had dan ook normale lucht post.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Ik sluit me daar graag bij aan. Wacht nog steeds geduldig op de mijne.


----------



## drx86

Mijn Mido Baroncelli II is onderweg vanuit Arizona. Volgens USPS.com is hij op dit moment in Los Angeles. Spannend!


----------



## Martin_B

drx86 said:


> Mijn Mido Baroncelli II is onderweg vanuit Arizona. Volgens USPS.com is hij op dit moment in Los Angeles. Spannend!


Da's een mooie! Ik ben benieuwd naar je foto's als hij binnen is.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Oldheritage

+1, ik zit al een tijdje naar de Baroncelli II te kijken :think:


----------



## Racka

Ik heb er even naar moeten zoeken en uiteindelijk dan toch via het Sales forum weten de scoren. In nieuwstaat en compleet met doos, blik, boekjes en label.

De Casio DW-5000SL. Een collaboration met Spike Lee ter ere van het 25 jarig bestaan van dit model.




























Ik moet zeggen, dit ding is prachtig! De maat is goed, de band zit lekker, de bakstenen opdruk is gaaf en het gewicht van de ss kast is lekker (imho of course).


----------



## Martin_B

Stoer, gefeliciteerd!
De maat ziet er goed uit op je pols :-!

Groeten,

martin


----------



## Racka

Dank je. 

Ja gelukkig is die niet te groot voor m'n smalle polsen. Daar was ik wel een klein beetje bang voor.


----------



## janl

Een ouwe Rus:


----------



## Martin_B

Wat een grappige plaat, met zo'n extra 'ring' :-!


----------



## drx86

Mijn Mido Baroncelli II is eindelijk binnen










Meer foto's hier:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-mido-baroncelli-ii-has-arrived-702710.html


----------



## Martin_B

Erg fraai, gefeliciteerd :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Led Zep

IWC Aquatimer 2000

Kan niet wachten tot hij binnen is. ja via internet gekocht met behoorlijke korting dat de deal rechtvaardigde om het niet via echte winkels te doen.

O ja , even voorstellen kan geen kwaad. Ik ben Marco, 47 10 jaar getrouwd met Karen, en we hebben 2 poezen en een Cabriolet.


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Marco, welkom in dit hoekje van WuS.
Die IWC, da's helemaal geen slechte binnenkomer zeg :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Marco,

welkom en gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst |>

Moet zeggen dat ik nu wel een beetje confuus ben (misschien te lang weg uit NL). De uitdrukking rept toch over de kat die van honk is? Volgens mij zijn de kattebeesten gewoon thuis en is vrouw Karen uithuizig ...... maar toch een IWC AT 2000?? 
Heb je bewust voor deze kleuren combinatie gekozen? Dit zou mijn tweede keus zijn; ik zelf vind de oranje-blauwe helemaal geweldig. En hoe passend in deze dagen. Bijkomend voordeel: als Karen geen WIS is kun je haar wijsmaken dat je het horloge bij 2 kratjes bier hebt gekregen :-d
Alle gekheid op een stokje, heel mooi en we wachten op "echte" foto's.

Ron


----------



## MichielV

Ik was het helemaal vergeten om dit ook hier te posten. Maar in dit geval maakt het niet zo veel uit, moet toch nog 38 maanden wachten tot ik hem heb :-d



> Tijdje terug kwam ik via mijn bookmarks een artikel van Hodinkee tegen over de creaties van Dingemans. En toen ik de D.M.H Jump Hour vorige week weer tegen kwam in een artikel van Hodinkee was de beslissing eigenlijk al gemaakt.
> 
> Paar mailtjes heen en weer, aanbetaling overgemaakt en zo was mijn plekje op de wachtlijst veilig gesteld. Helaas wel 38 maanden wachten, maar dat biedt mooi de mogelijkheid om te fantaseren over mijn configuratie!
> 
> Momenteel erg gecharmeerd van de onderstaande configuratie, maar dat kan in deze periode natuurlijk nog wel veranderen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bron: Hodinkee


----------



## janl

Niet echt een nieuwe aanwinst. Hij lag al een paar maanden in de la, nu eindelijk een bandje ervoor gekocht en eerste dag om de pols. Een Baby-G BG-140.


----------



## SillentWolf

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, Calibre 8500 (45.5mm)

Deze heb ik 2 uur geleden via UPS, via Ace Juwellers Amsterdam binnen gekregen.

Ook de stalen band hebben ze ingekort, alleen hij zit wat strak. Maar dat kan altijd later nog wel veranderd worden.
Misschien is het ook gewenning, omdat ik alles wat los, onder aan de pols draag.

Hoe dan ook ... dit was een van mijn droom horloges, die ik verleden week bij Ace heb besteld.
Ik heb er dan ook heel lang over gedaan, om dit bij elkaar te sparen, maar dan heb je ook wat.

Wat een beetje vooraf ging:

De Omega en de Tag Heuer Grand Carrera RS17, stonden beide op mijn short list.
Hoewel eigenlijk de RS17 een streepje voorhad, totdat ik verleden week in Arnhem ... er een ging passen.
de RS17 viel mij erg tegen, zeker in vergelijking tot een Omega, die ik eerder die dag bij een juwelier om de pols droeg.
De afwerking vond ik wat goedkoop, het wijzerblad, vond ik zelfs lelijk ... en ga zo maar door.
Hoewel de RS17 € 4900 koste, zou ik hem nog niet eens op de helft schatten .
De Omega's (Chrono, bij gebrek aan de 8500) die ik eerder die dag droeg, lag qua uitstraling en kwaliteit .. mijlen ver boven de Tag Heuer.

Gelukkig dat ik toch bij de juwelier was wezen kijken, anders had ik er misschien spijt van gehad.
Het is toch heel veel geld, geld wat ik normaal niet uitgeef, of bij elkaar spaar.
Bij de Omega heb ik het gevoel; dat je daadwerkelijk iets om de pols hebt, wat zo'n bedrag rechtvaardigt (al is dat voor iedereen misschien anders)
de Tag Heuer RS17, was daarin tegen een grote teleurstelling. Mocht ik ooit in de toekomst wel voor een Tag gaan sparen, dan zal het een normale Carrera of een 1887 worden (ouder model),
De Grand Carrera serie, is in mijn ogen; wat het nu in de winkel kost; zijn geld niet waard. Al hebben ze een 'eigen uurwerk' (basis ETA 2893), afwerking en kwaliteit zegt ook veel. Daar is Omega, in vergelijking tot de RS17 ...
heer en meester in.

Aldus mijn altijd bescheiden mening :-d

Wat foto's:


----------



## SillentWolf

Afgezien van de Omega;

Binnen-kort een Custom Steinhart Aviator, met een 6498-1, en de Lum-Tec M52 Tungsten Vintage (Aug. 2012)
De Tungsten had ik verleden jaar al aanbetaald en besteld.


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd met dit prachtige horloge :-!

Het blijkt toch keer op keer dat je een horloge in het echt moet zien voor je een goede keuze kunt maken.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Masioni

Na ongeveer 6 maanden wachten eergisteren goed bericht ontvangen van Lex Watches; mijn Longines L2.693.4.78.3 was binnen! Gelijk opgehaald en hij bevalt super.:-! Natuurlijk wat foto's!:

































Hij heeft nog wel een redelijke afwijking (+20s per dag), maar had al in diverse reviews gelezen dat hij nog even moet inlopen. Verder echt een prachtig horloge, mooi afgewerkt en ook erg leuk om naar het uurwerk te kijken als ik me even verveel.


----------



## Lester Burnham

pfoe, mooi hoor! Gefeliciteerd ermee!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> pfoe, mooi hoor! Gefeliciteerd ermee!


En dat is dan nog maar zachtjes uitgedrukt ..... een fantastisch horloge, Masioni (en de foto's mogen er ook zijn). Gefeliciteerd en heel veel plezier met en van dit horloge. We vinden het geheel niet erg als je vaker foto's plaatst.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Wat Ron en Mart zeggen. Erg mooi :-!
En extra mooi, een 3-6-9 chrono! Is het basiskaliber een 7750, of is het iets compleet anders?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Masioni

Bedankt voor de leuke reacties!

@ Martin; er zit een ETA A07 231 uurwerk in, welke een verbeterde versie van de 7750 is. Het kaliber is wat groter geworden waardoor er meer speelruimte is, ook is de powerreserve groter geworden en schijnt de nauwkeurigheid wat beter te zijn geworden.

@ Ron; foto's vielen mij ook niet tegen voor een iPhone haha! In het ''wat draag jij vandaag'' topic zal die vast en zeker nog wel een paar keer voorbij gaan komen


----------



## janl

Mijn eerste Chineesje kwam gisteren toen, de Sea-Gull M177S.
Meer foto's op https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-first-chinese-watch-712839.html#post5193138


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd :-!

Ik vind de M177 nog steeds één van m'n mooiste horloges.


----------



## MHe225

Heel mooi, JanL. En de foto's (heb ook even op CMW sub-forum gekeken) mogen er ook zijn. Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst.

Ik vind het wel fraai dat je zo goed de knik in de secondewijzer hebt laten zien. 'n Paar maanden geleden was iemand op het CMW sub-forum die poste over een "defect" in zijn horloge: knik in de seconde wijzer. Hij kon zich daar niet over heen zetten en heeft het horloge met verlies ongedragen doorverkocht .....

Ron

PS - ga jij ook met het WUS 2012 project meedoen?


----------



## janl

MHe225 said:


> Heel mooi, JanL. En de foto's (heb ook even op CMW sub-forum gekeken) mogen er ook zijn. Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst.
> 
> Ik vind het wel fraai dat je zo goed de knik in de secondewijzer hebt laten zien. 'n Paar maanden geleden was iemand op het CMW sub-forum die poste over een "defect" in zijn horloge: knik in de seconde wijzer. Hij kon zich daar niet over heen zetten en heeft het horloge met verlies ongedragen doorverkocht .....
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - ga jij ook met het WUS 2012 project meedoen?


Geknikte secondewijzers, daar schrik ik niet meer van. Ik heb ook een Junghans met hetzelfde "defect" 

WUS 2012 project: waarschijnlijk wel ja, valt nog een beetje te bezien welke richting het uitgaat. Spijt dat ik de 2011 Moonphase gemist heb. Net alvast m'n stem uitgebracht voor de Watch Style Chrono Vote.


----------



## vanhessche

Deze week gearriveerd: Nomos Ludwig
(Sorry, beetje pic heavy, maar hoe meer foto's hoe beter, toch?  )


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtig! :-!
Gefliciteerd.



vanhessche said:


> Deze week gearriveerd: Nomos Ludwig
> (Sorry, beetje pic heavy, maar hoe meer foto's hoe beter, toch?  )


Van dit soort mooie foto's van zo'n mooi horloge kunnen we er inderdaad niet genoeg van hebben.


----------



## T_I

De Nomos is mooi, net als de Sea-Gull.

Deze Pontiac heb ik gisteren gevangen bij een kringloop en van een vers Hirsch Forest bandje voorzien.










Ik kreeg het advies quartz et verwisselen voor mechanisch. Dit is een leuke test. (en ik kan even kijken wat ik echt leuk vind om als dagelijkse klok te gebruiken) Ik heb al m'n wensen aan moeten passen, de beoogde Poljot Sputnik 1407 is niet meer verkrijgbaar.  Nu heb ik een Sea-Gull op het oog

Iets zegt me dat ik hier leuke tips ga vinden. Ik zoek iets aparts, niet te druk en hand gewonden of een lichte automaat. (max +- 100 gram) Maar genoeg hier, ik ga vandaag even op jacht naar een voorstel topic.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> De Nomos is mooi, net als de Sea-Gull.
> 
> Deze Pontiac heb ik gisteren gevangen bij een kringloop en van een vers Hirsch Forest bandje voorzien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik kreeg het advies quartz et verwisselen voor mechanisch. Dit is een leuke test. (en ik kan even kijken wat ik echt leuk vind om als dagelijkse klok te gebruiken) Ik heb al m'n wensen aan moeten passen, de beoogde Poljot Sputnik 1407 is niet meer verkrijgbaar.  Nu heb ik een Sea-Gull op het oog
> 
> Iets zegt me dat ik hier leuke tips ga vinden. Ik zoek iets aparts, niet te druk en hand gewonden of een lichte automaat. (max +- 100 gram) Maar genoeg hier, ik ga vandaag even op jacht naar een voorstel topic.


Leuk vondst!

Je hebt het virus volgens mij wel flink te pakken, want zie je op meerdere fora.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Leuk vondst!


Best wel, ik ben er ook erg blij mee. Het alternatief was een automaat geweest en op het htforum heb ik na een opmerking van SilentWolf (zit daar ook) in het horloge topic mijn collectie nagemeten. Ik draag niks langer dan een dag dat zwaarder is dan 100 gram. (Dan verdwijnt ie in de broekzak of wissel ik weer af met een ander) Zo'n lichte automaat heb ik nog niet gevonden in mijn budget. (200-300)



Bidle said:


> Je hebt het virus volgens mij wel flink te pakken, want zie je op meerdere fora.


Al een tijdje, maar nu zou mijn 6 voudige collectie quartz wel eens in ongebruik kunnen geraken. Ik zoek een handwinder die apart en betaalbaar is. Veel fora lijken voornamelijk om quartz te draaien. (al is dat geloof ik ook wel 99% van de markt in Nederland)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Best wel, ik ben er ook erg blij mee. Het alternatief was een automaat geweest en op het htforum heb ik na een opmerking van SilentWolf (zit daar ook) in het horloge topic mijn collectie nagemeten. Ik draag niks langer dan een dag dat zwaarder is dan 100 gram. (Dan verdwijnt ie in de broekzak of wissel ik weer af met een ander) Zo'n lichte automaat heb ik nog niet gevonden in mijn budget. (200-300)
> 
> Al een tijdje, maar nu zou mijn 6 voudige collectie quartz wel eens in ongebruik kunnen geraken. Ik zoek een handwinder die apart en betaalbaar is. Veel fora lijken voornamelijk om quartz te draaien. (al is dat geloof ik ook wel 99% van de markt in Nederland)


De markt wel, maar de gemiddelde liefhebber prefereert toch echt een mechanisch uurwerk. Handwinders zijn er volop, enkel het is maar net wat je wil. Met name vintage ligt zeker binnen je budget. Of je sloopt gewoon de rotor eraf.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> De markt wel, maar de gemiddelde liefhebber prefereert toch echt een mechanisch uurwerk. Handwinders zijn er volop, enkel het is maar net wat je wil. Met name vintage ligt zeker binnen je budget. Of je sloopt gewoon de rotor eraf.


Tja, het liefst zou ik de 24 uurs Poljot Sputnik vangen (de 1407), maar daar is net de laatste van verkocht vorige maand. Ik klop wel een voorstel berichtje in het nederlandse deel en een vraag voor tips. (Met foto's van wat ik nu heb. ter indicatie van wat ik leuk vind)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Tja, het liefst zou ik de 24 uurs Poljot Sputnik vangen (de 1407), maar daar is net de laatste van verkocht vorige maand. Ik klop wel een voorstel berichtje in het nederlandse deel en een vraag voor tips. (Met foto's van wat ik nu heb. ter indicatie van wat ik leuk vind)


Dit is het Nederlandse deel! ;-)

Foto's altijd welkom, ben iig benieuwd.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## janl

Een nieuweling, nickname Walter White


----------



## Bidle

Hate it or love it, maar ik heb hem. 

Dit horloge staat ook al een tijd op mijn verlanglijstje en is vandaag samen met de Comet binnengekomen. Vind het een erg leuk horloge, maar vind Max Bill ook erg leuk.

Het horloge is in opdracht van Movado gemaakt door Max Bill. Vind de kleuren erg gaaf en die komen ook terug in enkele van zijn werken. Kortom helemaal goed. Het horloge is van zilver en weegt aardig wat. De diameter is 45mm, maar hij is vrij plat en draagt niet verkeerd. 
Tijdje terug liet ik foto's van de verkoper zien aan enkele vrienden en kreeg meteen de vraag of ik dit echt ging dragen. Een zuurstok aan je pols. Hmmm, ja goed punt. Echter vandaag kwamen sommige erop terug en vonden hem toch wel cool. Ik ga hem iig gewoon af en toe omgooien! 

In het horloge zit een ETA2600 alhoewel Movado dat natuurlijk anders noemt. Moet zeggen dat ze hem wel erg netjes bewerkt hebben, maar in dit geval gaat het meer om het kunst-horloge aspect.

Ook hier weer even snel wat foto's:













Ik ben er iig weer heel blij mee, het leek afgelopen week wel pakjes week.  Ben iig erg benieuwd wie het horloge ook mooi vind!??


----------



## Bidle

Ben niet zo van het posten van nieuwe aanwinsten, maar deze zijn wel erg leuk. Helaas door interne verhuizingen is de fotokamer niet beschikbaar, maar vind de foto's toch niet verkeerd.

Heb voor mezelf een lijstje,... zeg maar gerust lijst van horloges die ik graag nog wil. Het leukste gedeelte voor mij is alles uitzoeken over het horloge en de jacht. Het hebben is uiteraard ook leuk, maar toch haalt het niet bij het jagen. Zo komt er een tijdje niks binnen dan in een maand ineens weer een hoop.

Deze Longines Comet komt uit de jaren zeventig en was qua design erg vernieuwend. Echter werd het toch niet gewaardeerd en verdween dus al snel weer. Longines heeft er zelf niet heel veel over geschreven, waarschijnlijk omdat ze het liever achter zich lieten. Het horloge kom je af en toe tegen, maar de meeste kennen het horloge niet. Dat is wat mij betreft jammer want hij is leuk genoeg.

Het horloge laat de minuten en uren zien d.m.v. twee kunstof schijven. Het logo staat aan de binnenkant van het glas geprint, zodat die netjes op zijn plek blijft. Binnenin is de Longines voorzien van een caliber 702 wat een degelijk uurwerkje is.

In de jaren zeventig zijn er diverse kleuren van gemaakt: geel, wit, grijs, blauw en rood. De blauwe is het meest gewild, maar de rode is schaarser. Zelf moest ik een rode, omdat ik het een mooie warme kleur vind. Echter het horloge moest natuurlijk in top staat zijn en liefst met papieren. Tja, dat is niet altijd even makkelijk en dus ook niet gelukt. Leuke is wel dat deze in echt een topstaat met orignele gesp. Daarbij is en geserviced door Longines. Die gelijk even een nieuw cc-kaartje en nieuwe doos erbij hebben gedaan. Altijd leuk en wat een service!! :up:

Het horloge is 8mm dun en 35mm breed en 42mm lang. Kortom een mooi maat en mooie dikte. Kan nog wel meer details benoemen, maar laten we maar gewoon even ploatjes gaan kiekuh:

Doosje met cc-kaartje!




Mooi slank:


Het logo aan de binnenkant:


Het gespje




Weer eentje van de lijst!!


----------



## janl

Nou, twee speciale horloges 
Vooral die Movado. Zou ik wel 'n wristshotje van willen zien.
En die Longines heeft een lekkere retrolook.
Veel plezier ermee!


----------



## Bidle

Dit horloge stond ook al heel erg lang op het verlanglijstje. Heb hem een paar weken geleden over mogen nemen van een gewaardeerd forumlid. Had al een keer een berichtje gestuurd naar aanleiding van een foto. Toen bleek het horloge ook nog eens compleet te zijn met doosje en garantiebewijs..... pffff.

Enfin, toch nog maar eens contact gezocht en het mocht!! Het was ook allemaal letterlijk in 2 dagen geregeld. De volgende avond werd het horloge aan huis afgeleverd en ik helemaal in mijn nopjes. Nog steeds uiteraard!!

Volgens mij behoeft het horloge niet veel introductie, maar verdiend wel betere foto's. Door gebrek aan de fotokamer en tijd, stelde ik het uit, maar tja kon nu niet meer wachten. Heb er zelf wel een andere band op gedaan. Vind het mooie combi!


IWC '89 RG 04 by Bidle, on Flickr



Hier samen met het kleine zusje: IWC kal. 41






Schitterend tijdloos horloge een echte klassieker. Behoort zeker tot de toppers in mijn collectie!


----------



## MHe225

Bijzondere aanwinsten, Ard en zoals je zelf al zegt, het lijkt wel pakjesavond. 

Wat is het bouwjaar van de IWC? En het kleine zusje vind ik ook wel bijzonder - ik verkeerde in de veronderstelling dat IWC geen dameshorloge maakt of gemaakt heeft. Jaren geleden heeft 'n uitspraak hierover van een van de IWC executives wat stof doen opwaaien (kan mij de details niet meer herinneren en vind deze ook niet met een vlotte Google search).

Tja, de Movado .... inderdaad erg vrolijk maar niet geheel mijn stijl. Ben eigenlijk ook wel benieuwd naar een wrist-shot.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Hate it or love it, maar ik heb hem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben er iig weer heel blij mee, het leek afgelopen week wel pakjes week.  Ben iig erg benieuwd wie het horloge ook mooi vind!??


Wat een mooi uurwerk :-! alleen jammer van wat er omheen zit ;-)
't Is inderdaad niet mijn smaak, maar ik snap wel dat je hem mooi vindt.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Schitterend tijdloos horloge een echte klassieker. Behoort zeker tot de toppers in mijn collectie!


Ja, de Cal89, zeker in goud, is wat mij betreft één van de mooiste horloges :-!
Gefeliciteerd met deze topper!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ja, de Cal89, zeker in goud, is wat mij betreft één van de mooiste horloges :-!
> Gefeliciteerd met deze topper!


Thx, ben er ook erg blij mee! Helemaal omdat die complet is en het rose goud heeft een mooie glans. Die zal ik ongetwijfeld nog een keer beter vastleggen.
Tja en Max Bill, vind hem gewoon gaaf, omdat hij een paar werken heeft uit de jaren zeventig die hier iets van weg hebben.


----------



## Bidle

janl said:


> Nou, twee speciale horloges
> Vooral die Movado. Zou ik wel 'n wristshotje van willen zien.
> En die Longines heeft een lekkere retrolook.
> Veel plezier ermee!


Thx, ben er erg blij mee. Tja, ben gek op die seventies horloges!



MHe225 said:


> Bijzondere aanwinsten, Ard en zoals je zelf al zegt, het lijkt wel pakjesavond.
> 
> Wat is het bouwjaar van de IWC? En het kleine zusje vind ik ook wel bijzonder - ik verkeerde in de veronderstelling dat IWC geen dameshorloge maakt of gemaakt heeft. Jaren geleden heeft 'n uitspraak hierover van een van de IWC executives wat stof doen opwaaien (kan mij de details niet meer herinneren en vind deze ook niet met een vlotte Google search).
> 
> Tja, de Movado .... inderdaad erg vrolijk maar niet geheel mijn stijl. Ben eigenlijk ook wel benieuwd naar een wrist-shot.
> 
> Ron


Thx, IWC heeft veel dames horloges gemaakt. Had er al eerder eentje. Met name in de jaren 50 hebben ze hun best gedaan. Opvallend is wel dat ze een ander schrift voor het logo hanteerden. Overigens in de jaren 90 ook nog!

Hier wat meer foto's van dit horloge, had er al een topic voor aangemaakt: IWC kal. 41 ladies first

De Movado is idd een aparte! Heeft wat weg van enkele werken van Max Bill die ik erg waardeer, vandaar dat het voor mij een extra leuk horloge is. Helaas doe ik niet aan "wrist-shots". Wellicht dat ik een keer iemand kan vragen,..... beter nog als je in Nederland bent moet je hem maar eens komen passen. Lijkt me iig gezellig!

edit:

Kreeg meerdere vragen over de maat, dus zojuist snel even twee foto's gemaakt naast een Radiomir:

Hier naast een Radiomir, welke ook 45mm is. Zwart oogt iets groter, maar....


Weg is de Radiomir! 


Moet zeggen dat deze dunner is dan de Radiomir en de achterkant ook echt plat. Dus hij ligt wel lekker comfortabel op mijn pols.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> ..... Helaas doe ik niet aan "wrist-shots". Wellicht dat ik een keer iemand kan vragen ..... beter nog als je in Nederland bent moet je hem maar eens komen passen. Lijkt me iig gezellig!


Iemand vragen ..... da's zeker een mogelijkheid. Ik heb een aantal wrist-shots met mijn eigen knokige pols maar die zijn geen van allen goed gelukt. Dus geef ik er de voorkeur aan een pols-model (niet te verwarren met _polder-model_) te gebruiken. En zo kwam dit plaatje tot stand (hoort eigenlijk in de _Wat draag je vandaag draad_ thuis):








_Omega Speedmaster Professional Mitsukoshi conversie (ref 3572.50) - hier ook bekend als Speedy Mouse_

Langskomen en horloges passen als ik weer eens in NL ben lijkt mij een strak plan - bedankt voor deze vriendelijke invitatie. Ik kom / wij komen dit najaar naar NL; we hebben nog geen tickets gekocht, maar zodra ik meer weet, zal ik een PM-etje sturen.

Ron


----------



## turtje

Hallo iedereen,

Mijn eerste "echte" mechanisch horloge, de Stowa Partitio, is vorige week aangekomen, en enkele dagen later volgde de bruine Nomos Strap die ik tevens had besteld. Met die bruine strap wou ik het horloge wat jeugdiger maken, en wou ik ook af van het Stowa-bandje dat ik bij het horloge kreeg. Het Stowa-bandje voelde nogal goedkoop aan en ik zag het ook gewoon niet graag. Toen de Nomos strap toekwam was ik eerst wat ontgoocheld omdat het bandje een soort van rode schijn over zich had (een soort van donker bordeaux) ipv echt bruin te zijn. Intussen ben ik het bandje al wat meer gewoon en vind ik het steeds mooier. Ik had ook gelezen dat nieuwe Nomos bandjes in het begin wat plastiekerig kunnen overkomen en dat je ze een tijdje moet dragen vooraleer ze echt mooi worden, dus ik hoop dat het bandje over enkele weken nog mooier is. Een foto kun je vinden in het Stowa-subforum. Hier is een linkje.


----------



## Martin_B

Wat een mooi, basic ontwerp. Deze kende ik niet van Stowa.
Het bandje staat hem inderdaad goed :-!

Veel draagplezier,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

turtje said:


> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> Mijn eerste "echte" mechanisch horloge, de Stowa Partitio, is vorige week aangekomen, en enkele dagen later volgde de bruine Nomos Strap die ik tevens had besteld. Met die bruine strap wou ik het horloge wat jeugdiger maken, en wou ik ook af van het Stowa-bandje dat ik bij het horloge kreeg. Het Stowa-bandje voelde nogal goedkoop aan en ik zag het ook gewoon niet graag. Toen de Nomos strap toekwam was ik eerst wat ontgoocheld omdat het bandje een soort van rode schijn over zich had (een soort van donker bordeaux) ipv echt bruin te zijn. Intussen ben ik het bandje al wat meer gewoon en vind ik het steeds mooier. Ik had ook gelezen dat nieuwe Nomos bandjes in het begin wat plastiekerig kunnen overkomen en dat je ze een tijdje moet dragen vooraleer ze echt mooi worden, dus ik hoop dat het bandje over enkele weken nog mooier is. Een foto kun je vinden in het Stowa-subforum. Hier is een linkje.


Ziet er idd mooi uit!! Veel draag plezier, maar dat zal wel lukken. Ik heb overigens bij veel bandjes dezelfde ervaring, dat ze bij langer dragen pas echt mooi worden.


----------



## janl

Pas binnengekomen, een Poljot uit de jaren 80, met een plastic kast


----------



## Bidle

janl said:


> Pas binnengekomen, een Poljot uit de jaren 80, met een plastic kast


Leuk design!!


----------



## T_I

Leuke Poljot. Gefeliciteerd.

Sinds een paar uur ben ik in het trotse bezit van deze Prisma.



















En hij zit best lekker.










En ook meteen geleerd dat dit een retrograde horloge is. (of beter gezegd, dat had m'n vrouw onthouden)


----------



## Sjors

Hier ook pakjes week,










Eindelijk heb ik een paarse Bape, gevonden in Sendai, Japan, in het midden de nieuwe I.C.E.R.C. G-Shock, uit Oita, Japan en rechts de Maharisch "Bamdazzle" G-Shock, geïnspireerd door Dazzle Ship camouflage (bewegingscamouflage), gewoon uit Alkmaar.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## KarelVdD

En hier is de bespreking: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/my-new-nav-b-stainless-steel-47-mm-719965.html


----------



## Karel81

Mooi horloge maar persoonlijk vind ik dat die 44MM wellicht beter zou gepast hebben. Groot is in maar dit lijkt me net van het goede teveel. Maar goed. Dat is een persoonlijke mening. Ik heb de Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm en voor mij is het al op het randje. Moet trouwens nog iemand vinden om armbandje aan te passen. Ofwel heb ik kleine polsen ofwel hebben onze Duitse vrienden dikke.


----------



## KarelVdD

Karel81 said:


> Mooi horloge maar persoonlijk vind ik dat die 44MM wellicht beter zou gepast hebben. Groot is in maar dit lijkt me net van het goede teveel. Maar goed. Dat is een persoonlijke mening. Ik heb de Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm en voor mij is het al op het randje. Moet trouwens nog iemand vinden om armbandje aan te passen. Ofwel heb ik kleine polsen ofwel hebben onze Duitse vrienden dikke.


Thx. Ik vind het wel passen, een grote Flieger. Nu, ik heb het algemeen wel voor grote horloges, al moet ik toegeven dat deze zwaar op het randje is voor mij. Ik heb nog een paar horloges die ongeveer even groot tonen, dus ik wist wel waaraan ik mij moest verwachten.
Hoe dik zijn jouw polsen dan? Ik zit op ongeveer 6,85".
Wat de foto betreft: door die close-up toont het horloge natuurlijk groter dan het werkelijk is.


----------



## Bidle

KarelVdD said:


> Thx. Ik vind het wel passen, een grote Flieger. Nu, ik heb het algemeen wel voor grote horloges, al moet ik toegeven dat deze zwaar op het randje is voor mij. Ik heb nog een paar horloges die ongeveer even groot tonen, dus ik wist wel waaraan ik mij moest verwachten.
> Hoe dik zijn jouw polsen dan? Ik zit op ongeveer 6,85".
> Wat de foto betreft: door die close-up toont het horloge natuurlijk groter dan het werkelijk is.


Leuke aanwinst, geniet er van!

Wat betreft de omvang:

Dat komt dus op 17,4. Enkel omvang zegt mij niet veel, het heeft meer met de vorm van je pols te maken. Met 16,5 kan iemand een platte pols hebben waarbij 44mm en groter prima te doen is. Enfin,....

Belangrijkste is dat jij hem prettig vind zitten en mooi vind!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Karel81

KarelVdD said:


> Thx. Ik vind het wel passen, een grote Flieger. Nu, ik heb het algemeen wel voor grote horloges, al moet ik toegeven dat deze zwaar op het randje is voor mij. Ik heb nog een paar horloges die ongeveer even groot tonen, dus ik wist wel waaraan ik mij moest verwachten.
> Hoe dik zijn jouw polsen dan? Ik zit op ongeveer 6,85".
> Wat de foto betreft: door die close-up toont het horloge natuurlijk groter dan het werkelijk is.


17 a 18cm. Dat zal dus tussen de 6 a 7 inch zijn wellicht.


----------



## GuySie

Vandaag ontvangen, mijn testrun horloge: een vintage Huguenin dresswatch. 34mm vergulde kast, handwinder. Ik wil binnenkort een mooie, gouden vintage dresswatch kopen maar maakte me zorgen of zo'n toch kleiner horloge mij wel zou staan. Daarom voor een paar tientjes deze van horlogeforum opgepikt:



Not too bad, al zeg ik het zelf. Staat ook fijn op de pols:



Mooi patina:


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi hoor, het formaat staat je prima :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

GuySie said:


> Vandaag ontvangen, mijn testrun horloge: een vintage Huguenin dresswatch. 34mm vergulde kast, handwinder. Ik wil binnenkort een mooie, gouden vintage dresswatch kopen maar maakte me zorgen of zo'n toch kleiner horloge mij wel zou staan. Daarom voor een paar tientjes deze van horlogeforum opgepikt:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad, al zeg ik het zelf. Staat ook fijn op de pols:
> 
> 
> 
> Mooi patina:


Formaat is idd perfect, zou ik me geen zorgen over maken. Het is natuurlijk wel even wennen. Heb ik overigens altijd als ik van een bijv. 44mm naar een 34mm overstap. Vind het altijd wel leuk!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 5150XF

Ik heb net een EBEL 1911 CHRONOMETER aangeschaft, lekker klokje die ik zeker veel zal dragen.


----------



## Martin_B

Mooie Ebel, gefeliciteerd :-!


----------



## 5150XF

Martin_B said:


> Mooie Ebel, gefeliciteerd :-!


Bedankt Bro!


----------



## janl

Een vintage Sea-Gull quartz op de kop getikt.
Meer foto's hier: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/just-bought-vintage-sea-gull-quartz-726148.html


----------



## Martin_B

Gaaf Jan,

Ik heb een blauw broertje:









Ze zijn wat klein, maar best heel leuk :-!


----------



## janl

Niet van de grootste inderdaad, maar mijn polsjes kunnen dat met gemak aan


----------



## T_I

Sea-Gull, ook erg mooi. Toch eens kijken of daar ook wat binnen budget te vinden is.

Ik loop weer met m'n automaten combinatie.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Sea-Gull, ook erg mooi. Toch eens kijken of daar ook wat binnen budget te vinden is.
> 
> Ik loop weer met m'n automaten combinatie.


Net de Prisma en de honger is nog niet gestild!? ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Net de Prisma en de honger is nog niet gestild!? ;-)


De Prisma was omdat de Pontiac onbetrouwbaar bleek. Nu ben ik aan het neuzen voor een leuke voor erbij ter afwisseling. (investering uitzoeken voor de vangst op m'n verjaardag  ) Voor ik naar mechanisch over moest had ik 6 horloges om mee te wisselen, nu effectief nog maar 2. (de Prisma en m'n project klok, die zeer binnenkort weer uit elkaar gaat, ander idee voor de wijzerplaat)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> De Prisma was omdat de Pontiac onbetrouwbaar bleek. Nu ben ik aan het neuzen voor een leuke voor erbij ter afwisseling. (investering uitzoeken voor de vangst op m'n verjaardag  ) Voor ik naar mechanisch over moest had ik 6 horloges om mee te wisselen, nu effectief nog maar 2. (de Prisma en m'n project klok, die zeer binnenkort weer uit elkaar gaat, ander idee voor de wijzerplaat)


Je maakt er iig flink werk van, ben benieuwd. Wellicht leuk ook om dan een eigen topic te openen met de vorderingen.


----------



## Bidle

amynice163o said:


> hierarchical


Plaatje werkt helaas niet, kan de link ook niet direct achterhalen.


----------



## T_I

Ik heb een voorstel topic, maar ik kan daar ook m'n kluswerk in zetten. Ik weet alleen niet hoe hard de foto van de donor wordt gewaardeerd, dat was een replica.


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Ik heb een voorstel topic, maar ik kan daar ook m'n kluswerk in zetten. Ik weet alleen niet hoe hard de foto van de donor wordt gewaardeerd, dat was een replica.


Replica's worden inderdaad hier niet gewaardeerd. Omdat ik het principe hem om te bouwen tot iets wel fatsoenlijks lovenswaardig vind, zou ik voorstellen de naam gewoon weg te blurren in photshop oid, en laten zien wat je er van maakt.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Ik zal kijken wat ik kan doen. (anders komt ie er niet in, dan gaan we met de test versies beginnen)


----------



## T_I

M'n laatste aanwinst, deze Kaiserstunde.










Gisteren gekregen van een forum lid van het htforum om te leren hoe horloges werken. Aangezien het nu het enige horloge is dat ik heb dat en loopt en om m'n pols blijft zitten wacht ik even tot ik m'n Prisma terug heb en gereedschap heb om dit delicate horloge te openen. Het gaat waarschijnlijk een restauratie klusje worden.


----------



## merl

Vandaag eindelijk het bandje kunnen inkorten:
De Sea-Gull Dragon King


----------



## janl

merl said:


> Vandaag eindelijk het bandje kunnen inkorten:
> De Sea-Gull Dragon King
> View attachment 785060


Ook naar zitten kijken. Mooi hoor!


----------



## Bidle

Deze morgen om, gaan een dagje Duitsland doen met een vriend. Op jacht bij enkele juweliers. Heb er zin in!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> ..... De Sea-Gull Dragon King


Gefeliciteerd - Kevin heeft zichzelf helemaal overtroffen. Wel een beetje jammer dat dit nu het tweede jaar op rij is dat hij een nieuw model introduceert net als het WUS CMW Project op stoom begint te raken. Vorig jaar en nu ook hebben zijn toch een aantal mensen afgehaakt omdat zij hun horloge budget aan een "kant en klaar" horloge besteed hebben. Moeten volgend jaar toch maar proberen dit met Kevin af te stemmen.
Misschien ook een fotootje van de achterkant laten zien; de gravure (ets) is helemaal geweldig. En welk nummer (xxx/800) heb jij?

Veel plezier met dit horloge en laat ons weten hoe het zich houdt. Ga je er ook echt mee duiken?

ron


----------



## T_I

Leuk die Dragon King. Als het geen duiker was geweest had ie alleen al om de naam bij mij ook op de whishlist gestaan.


----------



## merl

Dank jullie, ben er tevreden mee!
Inderdaad jammer als Kevin dit nu voor de tweede keer op rij ongeveer gelijk met het project horloge doet. Zal mij er echter niet van weerhouden om ook die te nemen 

Ik heb mijn duikbrevet maar ben een vakantieduiker en het zit er voorlopig niet in dat ik ga duiken.
Of ik het horloge dan zal dragen moet ik nog zien.

Hierbij een foto van de achterkant.








022 dus , heeft een speciale betekenis voor mij


----------



## Bidle

Bidle said:


> Deze morgen om, gaan een dagje Duitsland doen met een vriend. Op jacht bij enkele juweliers. Heb er zin in!
> 
> View attachment 785212
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Oeps was het verkeerde topic, maar mag hier nu ook staan. Had hem vandaag te leen om de pols, maar ging weer mee naar huis waar die ook echt thuis hoort.

Blijft een pracht klok met een zowat eigen uurwerk van IWC. De 7750 is door IWC echt van top tot teen onder handen aangepakt en voorzien van diverse upgrades. 
Die band maakt van het geheel een mooie eenheid. Wat je niet kan zeggen van de nieuwste modellen van Rolex. 
Vandaag weer een paar gepast, maar niks voor mij. Het banden systeem van de IWC is overigens ook echt geweldig.

Enfin, ben er weer blij mee en er zijn 2 lederen banden onderweg en de 18mm vouwsluiting ligt al klaar. Voor mij iig de laatste mooie Ingenieur. De laatste versies zijn simpelweg uit balans en veels te groot.
Oh en de vintage is prachtig, enkel door de glazen achterkant een regelrechte misser.

2 linkjes, die voor de liefhebbers interessant kunnen zijn.

over het uurwerk:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/iwc-modified-movements-explained-256887.html

over het horloge:
http://www.p178host.com/iwcgallery/Ingenieur2005/_Inge2005.html


----------



## drx86

Mijn nieuwe strap voor mijn Tissot Visodate is vandaag binnen gekomen. Een prachtige (al zeg ik het zelf) zwarte Lizzard van Hirsch.

View attachment 786760


View attachment 786761


View attachment 786763


----------



## Bidle

drx86 said:


> Mijn nieuwe strap voor mijn Tissot Visodate is vandaag binnen gekomen. Een prachtige (al zeg ik het zelf) zwarte Lizzard van Hirsch.
> 
> View attachment 786760
> 
> 
> View attachment 786761
> 
> 
> View attachment 786763


Erg mooi horloge, vond deze toen die uitkwam meteen erg geslaagd! Veel draagplezier.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## janl

Deze retro-rakker komt hier net binnen. Casio AL-190-W:


----------



## Bidle

janl said:


> Deze retro-rakker komt hier net binnen. Casio AL-190-W:


Vind met name de drukkers gaaf. Doet me echt denken aan de oude modellen!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MichielV

Onlangs nagedacht wat ik nou eigenlijk precies binnen mijn collectie wil hebben. Toen besloten om de aankopen in het "affordable" segment te verminderen en de collectie wat uit dunnen. Om mij vervolgens meer te gaan richten op een wat "duurder/hoger" segment van horloges. Oftewel, een kleinere verzameling van toppers/grails etc. Dat ging een tijdje goed, geen nieuwe aanwinsten, het horloge fonds wordt aangevuld etc....En dan komt de vakantie periode! :-d

Dus toch weer iets nieuws aangeschaft :roll:. Vorig jaar mijn 1e G-Shock gekocht en toen tot de conclusie gekomen dat ik toch meer gecharmeerd ben van de automatische horloges. Toen kwam ik deze tegen en wou de g-shocks toch nog wel een kans geven. Het is de DW6900HM-2 geworden! Kwam een foto tegen op WUS en de bestelling was eigenlijk al vrij snel gemaakt. Mijn eerste G-Shock was een zwarte DW6900, maar deze oogt heel anders door het blauwe kleurtje, negatieve display en de metallic dial.

Ik denk niet dat ik dit snel om doe naar werk of school, maar desondanks toch een leuk klokje voor erbij!


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Onlangs nagedacht wat ik nou eigenlijk precies binnen mijn collectie wil hebben. Toen besloten om de aankopen in het "affordable" segment te verminderen en de collectie wat uit dunnen. Om mij vervolgens meer te gaan richten op een wat "duurder/hoger" segment van horloges. Oftewel, een kleinere verzameling van toppers/grails etc. Dat ging een tijdje goed, geen nieuwe aanwinsten, het horloge fonds wordt aangevuld etc....En dan komt de vakantie periode! :-d
> 
> Dus toch weer iets nieuws aangeschaft :roll:. Vorig jaar mijn 1e G-Shock gekocht en toen tot de conclusie gekomen dat ik toch meer gecharmeerd ben van de automatische horloges. Toen kwam ik deze tegen en wou de g-shocks toch nog wel een kans geven. Het is de DW6900HM-2 geworden! Kwam een foto tegen op WUS en de bestelling was eigenlijk al vrij snel gemaakt. Mijn eerste G-Shock was een zwarte DW6900, maar deze oogt heel anders door het blauwe kleurtje, negatieve display en de metallic dial.
> 
> Ik denk niet dat ik dit snel om doe naar werk of school, maar desondanks toch een leuk klokje voor erbij!


Heb zelf ook een tijd een G-Shock (Mudman) gehad. Met name voor op de SM, maar heb hem toch regelmatig gedragen. Echte alleskunners.

Deze is ook fraai; lekker stealthy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## merl

Liep gisteren toevallig langs een tweedehands boekwinkel toen mijn vrouw onderstaand in de etelage zag. Meteen maar meegenomen. 







Leuk om te lezen!

Binnenkort plaats ik hier weer iets wat tikt ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ohja, dat boek heb ik ook een keer gekocht, leuk om eens doorheen te bladeren!


----------



## MichielV

*Instrument for the deep*

Dat is een van de beschrijvingen die Tudor op hun website gebruikt voor de Pelagos. En als je het hele pakket bekijkt, dan klopt dat ook wel. Een 42mm titanium kast met een mat zwarte keramische bezel, waterdicht tot 500m en een gas escape valve. Voeg daarbij toe een titanium band met een uniek, zelfregelend, extensie systeem en je hebt in mijn ogen een perfecte toolwatch. En dat is nog niet alles, je krijgt er ook nog een rubber band bij. Ook met duik extensie!

Hmm, als ik dat zo terug lees lijk ik zowat wel een verkoper. :lol: Ik kan het helaas ook niet helpen. Ik was net zoals bij de Heritage Chrono meteen verliefd nadat hij gepresenteerd was. Het was zelfs zo erg dat ik gefrustreerd zat te f5en tijdens een les om de hele tudor website in te kunnen laden. Ik was kennelijk niet de enige die dat op dat moment aan het doen was. :wink: Hij kwam dus meteen hoog op het verlanglijstje te staan. Alleen had ik ~10 dagen daarvoor net zijn keramische broer gekocht. Hij zou dus even moeten wachten.

Alles ging goed totdat ik hem vorige week in de etalage zag staan bij S&C. De hele week spookte hij rond in mijn hoofd en toen ik vandaag weer langs S&C liep moest ik natuurlijk even kijken. Hij stond er nog! Een half uur later niet meer :lol:

Nu even een paar foto's. Ben geen fotograaf dus verwacht geen perfecte foto's...










Gas escape valve:









En nog een lume shot:









Al met al een heel mooi en fijn horloge. Mijn eerste titanium horloge en ben erg verbaasd over het gewicht van het horloge. Ook het mechanisme van de duikers extensie ziet er erg goed uit. Zeker voor deze prijs. Het is wel opvallend dat deze echt ontworpen is voor het echte duiken. De extensie heeft 3 vaste verstelpunten en werkt daarna met een systeem met veren. Op deze manier veert hij automatisch mee wanneer hij over een duikpak gedragen wordt.

Nu is het zo dat ik vrij forse polsen heb en dat de Tudor banden op volledige lengte voor mij draagbaar zijn. Alleen draag ik met warm weer, zoals vandaag, mijn horloges graag iets losser. De nieuwe clasp van Rolex is hier super voor geschikt. Doordat je de band op ieder punt kan vastzetten bereik je het zelfde effect als bijvoorbeeld een extra schakel. Dat is dus niet het geval bij deze Tudor. Voor mij persoonlijk zou een verdeling van 50/50 (vaste verstel punten / veren systeem) een betere verdeling zijn geweest.


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> *Instrument for the deep*
> 
> Dat is een van de beschrijvingen die Tudor op hun website gebruikt voor de Pelagos. En als je het hele pakket bekijkt, dan klopt dat ook wel. Een 42mm titanium kast met een mat zwarte keramische bezel, waterdicht tot 500m en een gas escape valve. Voeg daarbij toe een titanium band met een uniek, zelfregelend, extensie systeem en je hebt in mijn ogen een perfecte toolwatch. En dat is nog niet alles, je krijgt er ook nog een rubber band bij. Ook met duik extensie!
> 
> Hmm, als ik dat zo terug lees lijk ik zowat wel een verkoper. :lol: Ik kan het helaas ook niet helpen. Ik was net zoals bij de Heritage Chrono meteen verliefd nadat hij gepresenteerd was. Het was zelfs zo erg dat ik gefrustreerd zat te f5en tijdens een les om de hele tudor website in te kunnen laden. Ik was kennelijk niet de enige die dat op dat moment aan het doen was. :wink: Hij kwam dus meteen hoog op het verlanglijstje te staan. Alleen had ik ~10 dagen daarvoor net zijn keramische broer gekocht. Hij zou dus even moeten wachten.
> 
> Alles ging goed totdat ik hem vorige week in de etalage zag staan bij S&C. De hele week spookte hij rond in mijn hoofd en toen ik vandaag weer langs S&C liep moest ik natuurlijk even kijken. Hij stond er nog! Een half uur later niet meer :lol:
> 
> Nu even een paar foto's. Ben geen fotograaf dus verwacht geen perfecte foto's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gas escape valve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En nog een lume shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al met al een heel mooi en fijn horloge. Mijn eerste titanium horloge en ben erg verbaasd over het gewicht van het horloge. Ook het mechanisme van de duikers extensie ziet er erg goed uit. Zeker voor deze prijs. Het is wel opvallend dat deze echt ontworpen is voor het echte duiken. De extensie heeft 3 vaste verstelpunten en werkt daarna met een systeem met veren. Op deze manier veert hij automatisch mee wanneer hij over een duikpak gedragen wordt.
> 
> Nu is het zo dat ik vrij forse polsen heb en dat de Tudor banden op volledige lengte voor mij draagbaar zijn. Alleen draag ik met warm weer, zoals vandaag, mijn horloges graag iets losser. De nieuwe clasp van Rolex is hier super voor geschikt. Doordat je de band op ieder punt kan vastzetten bereik je het zelfde effect als bijvoorbeeld een extra schakel. Dat is dus niet het geval bij deze Tudor. Voor mij persoonlijk zou een verdeling van 50/50 (vaste verstel punten / veren systeem) een betere verdeling zijn geweest.


Zoals al aangegeven; gefeliciteerd met deze mooie klok!! Echt een heel mooi horloge. Vind het een mooi geheel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## T_I

merl said:


> Liep gisteren toevallig langs een tweedehands boekwinkel toen mijn vrouw onderstaand in de etelage zag. Meteen maar meegenomen.


Humor, ik heb donderdag voor m'n verjaardag het onderstaande boek gekregen van m'n vrouw. 










En een portable fotostudio










Daar gaan natuurlijk de horloges in die ik ga vangen, zodat ik ze hier kan posten. (al past de Whisky collectie met een enkele Whiskey er vast ook wel in)

Voor mij ook binnenkort weer wat klokjes. (hopelijk maandag al, er zou iemand kijken of hij nog 2 werkeloze horloges had liggen of dat die al weg waren gegooid)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Humor, ik heb donderdag voor m'n verjaardag het onderstaande boek gekregen van m'n vrouw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En een portable fotostudio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daar gaan natuurlijk de horloges in die ik ga vangen, zodat ik ze hier kan posten. (al past de Whisky collectie met een enkele Whiskey er vast ook wel in)
> 
> Voor mij ook binnenkort weer wat klokjes. (hopelijk maandag al, er zou iemand kijken of hij nog 2 werkeloze horloges had liggen of dat die al weg waren gegooid)


Doe je goed! Laat de foto's maar komen. Ook benieuwd naar de whisky collectie! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## merl

T_I said:


> Humor, ik heb donderdag voor m'n verjaardag het onderstaande boek gekregen van m'n vrouw.
> 
> En een portable fotostudio
> 
> Daar gaan natuurlijk de horloges in die ik ga vangen, zodat ik ze hier kan posten. (al past de Whisky collectie met een enkele Whiskey er vast ook wel in)
> 
> Voor mij ook binnenkort weer wat klokjes. (hopelijk maandag al, er zou iemand kijken of hij nog 2 werkeloze horloges had liggen of dat die al weg waren gegooid)


Inderdaad grappig, veel leesplezier!


----------



## Makinit

Vandaag twee pakketjes die beide een Casio bevatten:


----------



## T_I

Leuke klokjes.

Sinds gisteren weer een 2 tal horloges (quartz) en een klus klokje rijker. Alles komt uit de oude spullen die van m'n vrouw d'r opa van d'r moeders kant waren.

'Unknown' (volgens mij ongedragen)










'Money Watch' (van toen de euro ontworpen werd, heeft wat schoonmaak werk)










En een mechanisch loopwerk met wat puzzels.










O.a. hoe werd dat ding opgewonden, want ik heb wel 2 veren gezien en een klepeltje (dus zal wel een reiswekker geweest zijn), maar geen gaten in de zelf gebakken wijzerplaats en in de behuizing gevonden om ze op te winden. Volgens mij zijn de horloges van het type 'als het batterijtje leed is kan je 'm wegmikken, want een andere is goedkoper dan de batterij'. Er zit nu wel een vers batterijtje in, maar die komen uit zo'n Chinese winkel met kaarten van 10 batterijen voor 3 euro.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag deze Citizen gekregen omdat deze defect zou zijn.










Ik heb 'm nu een halve dag om en hij is wel erg enthousiast. Binnen een uur loopt ie 7-8 minuten voor. (zonder minuten streepjes is het gokken) Ik vind 'm erg leuk en ik kan niet wachten tot m'n gereedschap er is om 'm te openen en af te stellen. Openen lukt nu niet zonder een werkbank en het juiste gereedschap om de deksel er af te schroeven.

Ik heb de dagen afgesteld op de mij niet bekende taal. Aangezien het een Japans horloge is gok ik dat de dagen naast in het Engels ook in het Japans op de ring staan, maar dat weet ik niet zeker. De foto is van vandaag, dus dat ene streepje zou maandag moeten zijn...

Daarnaast heb ik ook deze mee gekregen. Ik zou 'm krijgen omdat ie niet liep, maar bij het vervoer is de wijzer van de maanden uit het loopwerk gevallen, waardoor deze weer liep. Ik heb het verzoek gekregen om te kijken of ik 'm kan maken. Dat was ik toch al van plan, maar nu hij 'm graag werkend terug wil, wil ik helemaal wachten op het gereedschap. De betreffende wijzer ligt nu bij dag 14 (volg secondewijzer)










Spannend klusje, maar wel een leuke. Tevens heeft hij me al de Citizen gegeven en is deze eigenlijk te groot. Ik help 'm graag. Het is geen echte aanwinst, maar voorlopig wel aanwezig. Ik zal 'm ook een keer dragen om te kijken of alles goed gaat. Zeker nu het uurwerk al enkele keren geblokkeerd is geweest door de kleine wijzer van de maanden dial wil ik wel weten of het uurwerk niet is beschadigd.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Vandaag deze Citizen gekregen omdat deze defect zou zijn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb 'm nu een halve dag om en hij is wel erg enthousiast. Binnen een uur loopt ie 7-8 minuten voor. (zonder minuten streepjes is het gokken) Ik vind 'm erg leuk en ik kan niet wachten tot m'n gereedschap er is om 'm te openen en af te stellen. Openen lukt nu niet zonder een werkbank en het juiste gereedschap om de deksel er af te schroeven.
> 
> Ik heb de dagen afgesteld op de mij niet bekende taal. Aangezien het een Japans horloge is gok ik dat de dagen naast in het Engels ook in het Japans op de ring staan, maar dat weet ik niet zeker. De foto is van vandaag, dus dat ene streepje zou maandag moeten zijn...
> 
> Daarnaast heb ik ook deze mee gekregen. Ik zou 'm krijgen omdat ie niet liep, maar bij het vervoer is de wijzer van de maanden uit het loopwerk gevallen, waardoor deze weer liep. Ik heb het verzoek gekregen om te kijken of ik 'm kan maken. Dat was ik toch al van plan, maar nu hij 'm graag werkend terug wil, wil ik helemaal wachten op het gereedschap. De betreffende wijzer ligt nu bij dag 14 (volg secondewijzer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spannend klusje, maar wel een leuke. Tevens heeft hij me al de Citizen gegeven en is deze eigenlijk te groot. Ik help 'm graag. Het is geen echte aanwinst, maar voorlopig wel aanwezig. Ik zal 'm ook een keer dragen om te kijken of alles goed gaat. Zeker nu het uurwerk al enkele keren geblokkeerd is geweest door de kleine wijzer van de maanden dial wil ik wel weten of het uurwerk niet is beschadigd.


Je gaat het nog druk krijgen!! Binnenkort kunnen we met z'n allen bij jou terecht. ;-)


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Je gaat het nog druk krijgen!! Binnenkort kunnen we met z'n allen bij jou terecht. ;-)


Och, als elke reparatie van zo'n knots is en me zo'n leuk compact mechanisch horloge oplevert hoor je mij niet klagen. :-d (Alles natuurlijk op eigen risico ;-) )


----------



## merl

Vandaag twee nieuwe ontvangen. Een uit China en een uit India.

De Beijing Watch BeiHai 50th Anniversary. Erg tevreden mee!








En de HMT Pilot, een probeersel. Best klein


----------



## T_I

Leuke klokjes en gelukkig niet zo groot. (Ik ben geen XL fan ;-))


----------



## Martin_B

Oh, die BeiHai is erg mooi :-!

Ik heb, sinds ik de ZhuFeng van Beijing kocht, deze al op het oog. Weet niet waarom het nog niet er van gekomen is...


----------



## merl

Misschien toch het prijsverschil tussen deze twee modellen?
Ik zou deze pas ergens volgend jaar een keer kopen, maar gezien deze limited edition op lijkt te raken moest het er nu maar van komen.
Had deze al een tijdje op het oog en zou teleurgesteld zijn als ik er geen zou hebben


----------



## Martin_B

merl said:


> Misschien toch het prijsverschil tussen deze twee modellen?
> Ik zou deze pas ergens volgend jaar een keer kopen, maar gezien deze limited edition op lijkt te raken moest het er nu maar van komen.
> Had deze al een tijdje op het oog en zou teleurgesteld zijn als ik er geen zou hebben


Het prijsverschil speelt zeker mee, maar is nog steeds enorm veel waar voor je geld. Ik wil wel graag heel veel mooie foto's zien :-!


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Het prijsverschil speelt zeker mee, maar is nog steeds enorm veel waar voor je geld. Ik wil wel graag heel veel mooie foto's zien :-!


Ik zal kijken wat ik in het weekend voor je kan doen . Moet ook zeker voor mijzelf mooie foto's ervan proberen te maken.


----------



## Makinit




----------



## T_I

Gisteren m'n verjaardag gevierd en veel leuks gekregen.

Stapel tijdschriften, boeken over horloges en de geschiedenis van gereedschap, wat geld om horloge gereedschap en evt een horloge (of 2) te kopen en een horloge dat meteen het pronkstuk van de collectie ie geworden.










De originele koper is Jan Huijsmans geweest, m'n in 1990 overleden opa.
Eens kijken of we een leuk bijpassend period correcte 17mm strap kunnen vinden. (deze stalen band is te groot)


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Het prijsverschil speelt zeker mee, maar is nog steeds enorm veel waar voor je geld. Ik wil wel graag heel veel mooie foto's zien :-!


Het zijn er nog niet heel veel maar hierbij enkele nieuwe foto's








































Na deze 'fotosessie' waardeer ik het horloge nog meer dan ik al deed


----------



## merl

T_I said:


> Gisteren m'n verjaardag gevierd en veel leuks gekregen.
> 
> Stapel tijdschriften, boeken over horloges en de geschiedenis van gereedschap, wat geld om horloge gereedschap en evt een horloge (of 2) te kopen en een horloge dat meteen het pronkstuk van de collectie ie geworden.
> 
> De originele koper is Jan Huijsmans geweest, m'n in 1990 overleden opa.
> Eens kijken of we een leuk bijpassend period correcte 17mm strap kunnen vinden. (deze stalen band is te groot)


Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag +1 ;-)
Leuk om zo jouw collectie uit te breiden!


----------



## merl

En sinds kort deze bij de collectie. Een zeer bekende op dit forum. Moest even wachten op het nieuwe bandje.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Gisteren m'n verjaardag gevierd en veel leuks gekregen.
> 
> Stapel tijdschriften, boeken over horloges en de geschiedenis van gereedschap, wat geld om horloge gereedschap en evt een horloge (of 2) te kopen en een horloge dat meteen het pronkstuk van de collectie ie geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De originele koper is Jan Huijsmans geweest, m'n in 1990 overleden opa.
> Eens kijken of we een leuk bijpassend period correcte 17mm strap kunnen vinden. (deze stalen band is te groot)


Nog gefeliciteerd!
Mooi cadeau heb je gekregen! Ook benieuwd naar de titels van de boeken.

@Merl: Ziet er netjes afgewerkt uit! edit: Zie nu ook de Parnis; je bent lekker bezig.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Nog gefeliciteerd!
> @Merl: Ziet er netjes afgewerkt uit! edit: Zie nu ook de Parnis; je bent lekker bezig.


Dank je, 'even snel' een basis leggen ;-)
Voor nu moet de rem er weer even op maar heb nog genoeg op het oog.....een Strela, Omega Seamaster/Speedmaster (lange termijn), vintage Omega Constellation pie pan, misschien een Tissot Visodate, misschien een Junghans chrono....

Zit nu eigenlijk vooral te wachten op mijn Nomos Tangomat...hopelijk zal deze eindelijk volgende maand er zijn, is toch wel lastig dat er al maanden eentje thuis ligt maar niet gedragen kan worden :-(


----------



## Bidle

Mooi lijstje!

Kan me er prima in vinden zou enkel overwegen of je niet de chrono niet zou veranderen in de klassiekere versie!


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Mooi lijstje!
> 
> Kan me er prima in vinden zou enkel overwegen of je niet de chrono niet zou veranderen in de klassiekere versie!


Heb je een voorbeeld?


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Heb je een voorbeeld?


Maar natuurlijk, zit je lekker comfortabel?? Daar gaan we:


Junghans Max Bill 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Nog gefeliciteerd!
> Mooi cadeau heb je gekregen! Ook benieuwd naar de titels van de boeken.


Dat zijn Horloges van Michael Balfour (ISBN 90 6113 471 4m ik kan online geen plaatje van het boek vinden) en Tools for the job van L.T.C. Rolt.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Maar natuurlijk, zit je lekker comfortabel?? Daar gaan we:


Dank je, mooi horloge! Ik heb echter zometeen een draagbare bauhaus horloge en wil mijn collectie uitbreiden met enkele chrono's.
Ik denk dan aan bv deze:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/junghans-meister-chronoscope-some-photos-587656.html


----------



## epezikpajoow

Sinds zaterdag de BaliHa'i Model "C" met een aantal leuke banden voor de afwisseling:


















































Eric


----------



## Martin_B

merl said:


> Dank je, mooi horloge! Ik heb echter zometeen een draagbare bauhaus horloge en wil mijn collectie uitbreiden met enkele chrono's.
> Ik denk dan aan bv deze:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/junghans-meister-chronoscope-some-photos-587656.html


Hé, die kende ik nog niet. Ziet er goed uit, op de foto's lijkt hij alleen wat dik, of ligt dat aan mij?


----------



## Martin_B

epezikpajoow said:


> Sinds zaterdag de BaliHa'i Model "C" met een aantal leuke banden voor de afwisseling:
> 
> Eric


Ziet er stoer uit :-!
Bijzondere chrono layout, wat zit er voor een uurwerk in?

Groeten,
Martin


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Hé, die kende ik nog niet. Ziet er goed uit, op de foto's lijkt hij alleen wat dik, of ligt dat aan mij?


Dacht ik ook maar als je deze foto's ziet dan lijkt het wel mee te vallen:
http://www.photowatches.eu/albums/kibi/junghans/meister/DSC_4511.jpg
http://www.photowatches.eu/albums/kibi/junghans/meister/DSC_4513.jpg


----------



## merl

epezikpajoow said:


> Sinds zaterdag de BaliHa'i Model "C" met een aantal leuke banden voor de afwisseling:


Ziet er inderdaad stoer uit!


----------



## Sjors

Eindelijk heb ik ook eens wat (met een leuk bedank kaartje van Dimer, Dale en Farid van Ace).









GA-110SN-3 (Summer Breeze) en een DW-5600BB (Basic Black).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Immensity

Altijd leuk om weer nieuwe aanwinst te ontvangen, zeker als het er 2 zijn!

Zo te zien heeft Dimer z'n tag wel een vaker gezet


----------



## janl

Sjors said:


> Eindelijk heb ik ook eens wat (met een leuk bedank kaartje van Dimer, Dale en Farid van Ace).
> 
> View attachment 803951
> 
> 
> GA-110SN-3 (Summer Breeze) en een DW-5600BB (Basic Black).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ook een DW-5600BB-1ER aangeschaft!


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Eindelijk heb ik ook eens wat (met een leuk bedank kaartje van Dimer, Dale en Farid van Ace).
> 
> View attachment 803951
> 
> 
> GA-110SN-3 (Summer Breeze) en een DW-5600BB (Basic Black).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Die blauwe heeft een gave kleur!! Heb je er al een bijpassend t-shirt bij?

@Janl: Strakke G-shock!


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Die blauwe heeft een gave kleur!! Heb je er al een bijpassend t-shirt bij?


Die kleur is inderdaad echt gaaf. Het hangt letterlijk tussen turquoise en aqua in. Je kan haast niet zeggen dat het of het licht blauw of licht groen is. Helaas, nog geen T-Shirt in die kleur, maar ik heb er inderdaad al naar uitgekeken. 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer het een en ander gevangen bij een kringloop.










Een leuke Lasita, vooral het 'glas' is erg leuk, maar de kleur van de wijzerplaat is ook erg apart. Helaas loopt ie niet, maar m'n gereedschap is onderweg.










Een Ruhla. Made in DDR dacht ik te lezen, maar er schijnt made in GDR te staan. Leuk, liep niet, maar de kast kreeg ik open. Nu heeft ie dusdanig haast dat de veer in ettelijke seconden is afgewonden. Blijkbaar heb ik het enchapment los weten te krijgen van de rest van het systeem. Leuk les klokje. Voor het monteren van de secondewijzer moet het glas eraf, kan die meteen vervangen worden. Eens zien of ik op de rikketik de juiste spullen kan vangen. (gereedschap en glaasje)

En dan de laatste...










Deze Timex. Bleef niet lopen, maar ik vond de wijzerplaat leuk. Thuis bleek er zelfs een leuke zwarte (of in elk geval donkerdere) band in te zitten. Erg leuk. Kwam ook zonder band, maar een van de gekregen quartz horloges had een ongebruikte band van de juiste breedte. Die zit er nu op en hij doet het prima zolang ie maar om een pols zit.

Bij de Timex moet ik alleen nog uit zien te vinden hoe ik of de dag of de datum los kan verzetten. Het lijkt er op dat de knop uittrekken kan, maar dat deze slechts 2 standen heeft, opwinden of wijzers stellen.


----------



## T_I

En m'n bestelling is net binnen...


----------



## Dan83bz

How thick is the case of this "regulator" ?


----------



## T_I

Dan83bz said:


> How thick is the case of this "regulator" ?


You mean the Luch? It's between 8.15 and 8.2 mm.


----------



## Immensity

Morgen betere foto's 

Wat er in zit, is in ieder geval mijn eerste automaat.


----------



## Martin_B

Immensity said:


> Morgen betere foto's
> 
> Wat er in zit, is in ieder geval mijn eerste automaat.


Hmm, een Teaser....Maaruh, het is nu morgen, dus kom maar op


----------



## Immensity

Martin_B said:


> Hmm, een Teaser....Maaruh, het is nu morgen, dus kom maar op


Nou, hier issie dan hoor, m'n Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL.










Excuus voor de verschrikkelijk slechte foto, maar bij gebrek aan een DSLR (en om nou een rolletje vol te schieten op de SLR is ook weer zo'n gedoe ) en fatsoenlijke verlichting, zal deze even moeten volstaan.
En ook nog eens de tijd niet op 10 over 10! :O


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi. Lekker Retro:-!


----------



## Immensity

Martin_B said:


> Mooi. Lekker Retro:-!


Thanks! Dat vond ik nou ook 

Nu nog een 'beater' scoren, want ook al is het geen superduur horloge, is ie voor mijn doen toch net wat te duur om om te hebben tijdens bv. uitgaan.
Zo is m'n vorige horloge namelijk gesneuveld...


----------



## Martin_B

Wat voor soort beater zoek je? Een g-shock ofzo, of iets mechanisch?


----------



## Immensity

Martin_B said:


> Wat voor soort beater zoek je? Een g-shock ofzo, of iets mechanisch?


Nou, een G-Shock is (nog) niet echt mijn ding. Misschien komt dat nog wel.
Quartz ben ik niet allergisch voor, dus dat zou ook mogen 
Zo rond de €100,- mag 't kosten, mag iets meer zijn, niet veel. Lekker cheap dus 
Moet namelijk eigenlijk ook doorsparen voor een leuke DSLR.


----------



## Bidle

Immensity said:


> Nou, hier issie dan hoor, m'n Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuus voor de verschrikkelijk slechte foto, maar bij gebrek aan een DSLR (en om nou een rolletje vol te schieten op de SLR is ook weer zo'n gedoe ) en fatsoenlijke verlichting, zal deze even moeten volstaan.
> En ook nog eens de tijd niet op 10 over 10! :O


Niks mis met de foto hoor!! Al helemaal niet met het horloge, vind hem erg geslaagd! Veel plezier ermee.


----------



## merl

Mooi hoor! Gefeliciteerd en veel plezier er mee.
Vanavond zal ik mijn nieuwe aanwinst nog posten.


----------



## Immensity

Bedankt hoor heren! 
Ben er ook erg blij mee, en 't is erg fijn om ook eindelijk weer te kunnen zien hoe laat het is, zonder m'n telefoon uit m'n zak te moeten toveren 

Ben benieuwd Merl!


----------



## merl

Dit is em geworden: de Orient Bambino
Mijn "poor man's Omega Constellation pie pan" ;-) (voor nog geen 150 euro momenteel)
Mijn eerste domed horloge. Het domed glas is toch wel gaaf i.c.m. de dial die aan de binnenkant van de hour markers naar de rand schuin afloopt.

Had deze sinds kort op 't oog en kwam een NL website tegen waar ze deze maand 30% korting op Orient horloges hebben.

Niet echt een lekkere foto maar had niet veel tijd ervoor en dome + zwart is lekker lastig om te fotograferen.








Betere foto's en een review op: Review: Orient Bambino ER24004B | watch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## MHe225

Mooi hoor, Marco. 
Ik heb er eventjes met een scheef oog naar gekeken, maar de Bambino voegt niet veel toe aan het 60th Anniversary horloge:









Grappig trouwens dat jij de vergelijking maakt met de vintage Omega's - dat vind ik nou ook. Niet op het Omega forum roepen ......
Veel plezier enne, meer foto's altijd welkom.

Ron


----------



## MichielV

Immensity said:


> Nou, hier issie dan hoor, m'n Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuus voor de verschrikkelijk slechte foto, maar bij gebrek aan een DSLR (en om nou een rolletje vol te schieten op de SLR is ook weer zo'n gedoe ) en fatsoenlijke verlichting, zal deze even moeten volstaan.
> En ook nog eens de tijd niet op 10 over 10! :O


Toen hij gepresenteerd werd vond ik hem al vet. Daarna helemaal vergeten totdat jij aan kwam zetten met foto's. Vind hem erg leuk!

Kan hem alleen via een paar handelaren via het internet vinden, verder weinig in Nederlandse webshops. Zou jij mij een pb kunnen sturen met de listprice? Ben erg benieuwd, wil hem misschien zelf ook wel aanschaffen!



merl said:


> Dit is em geworden: de Orient Bambino
> Mijn "poor man's Omega Constellation pie pan" ;-) (voor nog geen 150 euro momenteel)
> Mijn eerste domed horloge. Het domed glas is toch wel gaaf i.c.m. de dial die aan de binnenkant van de hour markers naar de rand schuin afloopt.
> 
> Had deze sinds kort op 't oog en kwam een NL website tegen waar ze deze maand 30% korting op Orient horloges hebben.
> 
> Niet echt een lekkere foto maar had niet veel tijd ervoor en dome + zwart is lekker lastig om te fotograferen.
> View attachment 820265
> 
> 
> Betere foto's en een review op: Review: Orient Bambino ER24004B | watch reviews on worn&wound


Gefeliciteerd met een erg leuke aanwinst. Je link naar de (video) review heeft mij overtuigd. Dus gisteren ook maar besteld 

Hmm, dit soort topics is slecht voor de portemonnee...


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Mooi hoor, Marco.
> Ik heb er eventjes met een scheef oog naar gekeken, maar de Bambino voegt niet veel toe aan het 60th Anniversary horloge:
> 
> Grappig trouwens dat jij de vergelijking maakt met de vintage Omega's - dat vind ik nou ook. Niet op het Omega forum roepen ......
> Veel plezier enne, meer foto's altijd welkom.
> 
> Ron


Dank je, voegt inderdaad niet echt wat toe aan de 60th.
Meer foto's komen nog wel als ik weer wat tijd ervoor heb.



MichielV said:


> Gefeliciteerd met een erg leuke aanwinst. Je link naar de (video) review heeft mij overtuigd. Dus gisteren ook maar besteld
> 
> Hmm, dit soort topics is slecht voor de portemonnee...


Dank je, is momenteel wel mijn favoriet (tot misschien eindelijk de Nomos Tangomat eens een keertje zal gaan binnenkomen....)
Sorry voor de geleden schade!


----------



## merl

Toch nog enkele foto's kunnen maken.


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd, mooi plexi zit er op!!


----------



## Peerke

Afgelopen zaterdag toch maar eens een echt Tourbillon horloge gekocht.
Het is een Chinees merk, maar een echte tourbillon van één van de gerenommeerde merken ligt ver buiten mijn budget, dus vandaar voor deze optie gekozen.
Een tourbillon is toch echt een prachtig ding om naar te kijken vind ik.


----------



## merl

Vandaag binnen en een bekende op WUS:


----------



## Martin_B

Heel mooi. Voor mij ook nog steeds één van de favorieten :-!


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Vandaag binnen en een bekende op WUS:
> View attachment 839662
> 
> 
> View attachment 839664


Gefeliciteerd - hele mooie aanwinst. En jouw foto's zijn ook wel buitengewoon fraai |>
De 1963 re-issue is inderdaad een welbekende op WUS maar ik heb deze blik-verpakking nog niet eerder gezien. Die van mij / ons kwam "gewoon" in een wel erg mooi houten doosje.

Laatste aanwinst - ik ben bang dat ik er een aantal hier moet laten zien: eindelijk is de "verstopping" opgelost en loopt de pijplijn langzaam leeg en tijdens mijn afwezigheid zijn 2 horloges thuis afgeleverd en ik kreeg eerder bericht dat 2 klokjes waar ik al bijna een jaar op wacht een dezer dagen op de bus gaan. Mijn collectie is dit jaar flink gegroeid hoewel ik, technisch gesproken, dit jaar maar 3 horloges gekocht heb. Misschien moet ik mij ook eens beraden hoe nu verder en wellicht toch een paar exemplaren laten gaan.

Prettig weekend allemaal en mijn volgende post komt gewoon weer uit TX (denk ik).

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd - hele mooie aanwinst. En jouw foto's zijn ook wel buitengewoon fraai |>
> De 1963 re-issue is inderdaad een welbekende op WUS maar ik heb deze blik-verpakking nog niet eerder gezien. Die van mij / ons kwam "gewoon" in een wel erg mooi houten doosje.


Ik had ook een blikje, maar een andere vorm. Blijkbaar worden ze per serie anders verpakt:


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Heel mooi. Voor mij ook nog steeds één van de favorieten :-!


Dank je! Kan me goed voorstellen dat deze een van de favorieten is bij velen. Het is een aparte verschijning.


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd - hele mooie aanwinst. En jouw foto's zijn ook wel buitengewoon fraai |>
> De 1963 re-issue is inderdaad een welbekende op WUS maar ik heb deze blik-verpakking nog niet eerder gezien. Die van mij / ons kwam "gewoon" in een wel erg mooi houten doosje.


Dank je! Lijkt er op dat de 1963 reissue redelijk eindeloos gemaakt blijft worden. Het maakt ook nog wel uit waar je het vandaan haalt, toch?. Deze kwam van watchunique.



MHe225 said:


> Laatste aanwinst - ik ben bang dat ik er een aantal hier moet laten zien: eindelijk is de "verstopping" opgelost en loopt de pijplijn langzaam leeg en tijdens mijn afwezigheid zijn 2 horloges thuis afgeleverd en ik kreeg eerder bericht dat 2 klokjes waar ik al bijna een jaar op wacht een dezer dagen op de bus gaan. Mijn collectie is dit jaar flink gegroeid hoewel ik, technisch gesproken, dit jaar maar 3 horloges gekocht heb. Misschien moet ik mij ook eens beraden hoe nu verder en wellicht toch een paar exemplaren laten gaan.
> 
> Prettig weekend allemaal en mijn volgende post komt gewoon weer uit TX (denk ik).
> Ron


Ook allen een prettig weekend en jij een goede reis terug!
Ben benieuwd naar je 'laatste aanwinst' posts als je terug bent :-!
Zelf binnenkort nog een keer hier posten omdat er nog 1 onderweg is. Daarna even niet (denk ik.....)
Bedenk me net dat dat niet waar is omdat eindelijk de Tangomat binnen zou moeten komen.


----------



## merl

Eerder terug dan verwacht maar met een voor mijzelf erg goede reden 
Het horloge waar het allemaal mee begon is onverwachts na ruim 3 maanden eindelijk binnen :-!
























































Ik was even bang dat ik deze niet meer zo leuk zou vinden als toen ik deze koos.
Reden hiervoor is dat ik de laatste 3 maanden erg veel horloges gezien heb, veel hiervan leuk vindt en hierdoor 7 horloges gekocht heb. :roll:

Gelukkig voor mij vind ik deze nog steeds schitterend 
Bauhaus stijl top, mooie afwerking en een mooi bewerkt uurwerk.


----------



## janl

Nogal into Casio de laatste tijd. Geen idee waarom. Nieuwste aanwinst: Casio A158.


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn eerste GMT binnen....en ook mijn eerste full lume dial....en mijn eerste rus...
Nog geen daglicht foto's....wel een nachtfoto:








En met wat nieuwe foto's


----------



## T_I

Vandaag weer naar de acupuncturist geweest. Wat heeft dat te maken met horloges... nou hij is de oorzaak dat ik op mechanisch over ben. Tevens geeft hij me gevraagd of ik een horloge voor 'm kon repareren, te weten deze.










Een Ascot Bologna, serie# 305

Nu was dat niet zo moeilijk, toen ik eenmaal in het horloge kon komen. (wijzertje terug plaatsen) De vorige keer heb ik 'm blij gemaakt met een weer werkend horloge en hij zou mij vandaag blij maken met een ander klokje. Bij aankomst stond dit op me te wachten.










Een best wel onsubtiele doos, maar met leuke inhoud...










Een Ascot Salvatore (serie# 866) met de originele boekjes er nog bij.

Hij liep alleen af en toe niet, maar dat zou ik wel oplossen. Thuis meteen geprobeerd of ik het snel kon oplossen en ik heb ontdekt dat zo'n klokje met drukknoppen en een grote wijzerplaat wat lastig uit de kast te krijgen is. Bij de pogingen kwam wel ineens een onderdeel op de wijzerplaat 'boven drijven'.










Geen flauw idee wat het is of waar het vandaan komt, dus maar opgeslagen in een doosje. Losse onderdelen horen naar mijn idee niet in een horloge. Hij liep op zich al prima, maar na het vinden van het losse onderdeel heb ik het idee dat deze af en toe in het uurwerk terecht kwam en zo de boel blokkeerde. Ik heb 'm nu om en hij bevalt wel met z'n 43.5 mm.










Als ik eerlijk ben vind ik 'm leuker dan de Bologna. Hij's een stuk rustiger en ik vind een witte wijzerplaat toch iets mooier.


----------



## merl

Leuk om zo een horloge te krijgen/te verdienen |>
Die Salvatore is inderdaad mooier dan die Bologna


----------



## Peerke

merl said:


> Vandaag mijn eerste GMT binnen....en ook mijn eerste full lume dial....en mijn eerste rus...
> Nog geen daglicht foto's....wel een nachtfoto:
> View attachment 851800
> 
> 
> En met wat nieuwe foto's
> View attachment 852730
> 
> 
> View attachment 852731
> 
> 
> View attachment 852733


Erg mooie stoere klok.


----------



## T_I

merl said:


> Leuk om zo een horloge te krijgen/te verdienen |>
> Die Salvatore is inderdaad mooier dan die Bologna


Bedankt, ik ben er ook echt blij mee. Ik heb wel het moment van stil vallen gevonden, dat is het moment waarop de datum moet verspringen. Alsof ie dan net iets te veel weerstand heeft. (bij het verspringen van 19 naar 20 wil ie in elk geval niet) Tevens gaat de weekdag niet mee. Op zich niet erg, daar ik toch al teveel klokjes heb om ze allemaal aan de gang te houden, maar ik heb nu een extra reden om uit te zoeken hoe ik het loopwerk met wijzerplaat uit de kast krijg. De drukknoppen houden de wijzerplaat tegen en ik ben er nog niet achter hoe dat op te lossen. (en ik heb nog een onderdeel 'over')


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Bedankt, ik ben er ook echt blij mee. Ik heb wel het moment van stil vallen gevonden, dat is het moment waarop de datum moet verspringen. Alsof ie dan net iets te veel weerstand heeft. (bij het verspringen van 19 naar 20 wil ie in elk geval niet) Tevens gaat de weekdag niet mee. Op zich niet erg, daar ik toch al teveel klokjes heb om ze allemaal aan de gang te houden, maar ik heb nu een extra reden om uit te zoeken hoe ik het loopwerk met wijzerplaat uit de kast krijg. De drukknoppen houden de wijzerplaat tegen en ik ben er nog niet achter hoe dat op te lossen. (en ik heb nog een onderdeel 'over')


Ik heb deze ook een keer open gemaakt om een retrograde wijzer goed te zetten. Volgens mij moest je een de ronde 'clips' van de pushers, tegen de binnenkant van de kast, loshalen, de pusher er uit, en dan kan het uurwerk er langs.








En natuurlijk een plaatje:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb deze ook een keer open gemaakt om een retrograde wijzer goed te zetten. Volgens mij moest je een de ronde 'clips' van de pushers, tegen de binnenkant van de kast, loshalen, de pusher er uit, en dan kan het uurwerk er langs.


Bedankt voor de tip, ik ga het een keer proberen. (en eens kijken waar het losse onderdeel vandaan komt)



Martin_B said:


> En natuurlijk een plaatje:


Mooie foto van een mooi horloge. Heb je 'm nog?


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Mooie foto van een mooi horloge. Heb je 'm nog?


Dank je. Ik heb hem nog steeds. Draag hem niet zo vaak meer trouwens. Ik heb er gewoon te veel


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Dank je. Ik heb hem nog steeds. Draag hem niet zo vaak meer trouwens. Ik heb er gewoon te veel


Zonde. Ik heb overigens ontdekt dat die van mij nu rond +- 12:00 ('s middags dus) de dag een verder zet... Is dergelijk gedrag te verwachten van een horloge in deze prijsklasse?


----------



## janl

Ah, deze had ik hier nog niet getoond. Twee weken geleden aangeschaft. Geregeld om de pols. Casio AMW320R-1EV.


----------



## T_I

Gisteren naar Rikketik geweest en dan met lege handen terug komen... dat kan niet. Ik heb de hobby, dus wat denk je...










De eerste buit was voor m'n vrouw, een Osco opknapper.

Daarna vond ik eindelijk iets, een strap voor m'n Luch

















Daarna in 1 bak gevonden:









Een Lady President voor m'n vrouw,

















een Ancre en een Ruhla voor mij. Ook weer opknappers uit een euro bak.

En daarna eindelijk iets waar ik al een tijdje naar zocht...










Nuttige lectuur. De Ruhla ligt nu op z'n glas en zonder achterkant en loopt nog steeds. (met achterkant valt ie stil) De Ancre lijkt een defecte veer te hebben. (die is nooit opgewonden) en beide dames horloges moeten een zetje hebben, maar als je daar de achterkant af haalt zit meteen alles er in vast. (dus ook een leuke puzzel)


----------



## Rickson

Van het weekend binnen gekomen...... 














































Even al dit pracht over me heen laten komen........ 

Rickson


----------



## merl

Mooi hoor en ook mooie foto's!
Zelf heb ik het (goedkopere) broertje nog op 't oog, de Sumo.


----------



## Rickson

merl said:


> Mooi hoor en ook mooie foto's!
> Zelf heb ik het (goedkopere) broertje nog op 't oog, de Sumo.


Thanks!
De Sumo is ook super hoor, de MM300 heb ik mezelf kado gedaan, de Sumo mijn neefje. :-d
De Sumo oogt een groter klokje dan de MM300 (maar zijn beiden volgens de specs 44mm, zonder kroon), ziet er chic uit, door het symboolje op de kroon (een gemiste kans op de MM300, IMO).
Ook op zicht is de Sumo (+/- 200gr), de zwaardere horloge dan de MM300 (+/- 210gr), vind ik, mede door de "slimme lijnenspel?" van de MM300.....

Suc6 met je keuze! :-!

Rickson


----------



## Piede

Ik ben toch wel echt een watch nerd aan het worden dat ik dit leuk vind haha :-d Zojuist ontvangen: de Casio A164WA-1VES!


----------



## Makinit

Deze is pas uit Japan aangekomen:


----------



## Sjors

Makinit said:


> Deze is pas uit Japan aangekomen:


Gaaf ding. Beetje retro look, maar met de hoge techniek van nu. Heb je hem bij Seiya of Katsu gekocht?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Terwijl in America een halve oorlog uitbreekt door een heel bizar verlopende release van de Wu-Tang Clan samenwerking G-Shock, komen er vandaag (beetje op teveel paarden gewed) ineens twee Wu-Tangs binnen (sorry, nog geen foto's van de inhoud, maar ze zitten er echt in hoor).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Makinit

Sjors said:


> Gaaf ding. Beetje retro look, maar met de hoge techniek van nu. Heb je hem bij Seiya of Katsu gekocht?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Inderdaad! En een van de weinige digitalen met stalen kast. Ik heb hem bij Seiya gekocht.


----------



## janl




----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Leuk Jan, Mijn zoontje heeft er ook eentje gekocht twee weken geleden bij Ace, allen net een iets ander model.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

een rekenmachine? Die heb je toch op je GSM? ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Martin_B said:


> een rekenmachine? Die heb je toch op je GSM? ;-)


Daar staat toch ook de tijd op, Martin?


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Daar staat toch ook de tijd op, Martin?


Inderdaad , dat commentaar krijg ik altijd bij de vraag waarom nog een horloge. Vandaar de ;-)


----------



## wim mennink

Voor degenen die dit WEL een leuke klok vinden.
Anderen kijken hier liever van weg maar IK vind hem mooi.
(en dan ook nog halve prijs betaald)


----------



## Martin_B

wim mennink said:


> Voor degenen die dit WEL een leuke klok vinden.
> Anderen kijken hier liever van weg maar IK vind hem mooi.
> (en dan ook nog halve prijs betaald)


Onafhankelijk van of ik een aanschaf mooi of niet vind, kan ik je altijd feliciteren met je nieuwe aanwinst! :-!
Gelukkig hebben we niet allemaal dezelfde smaak, dan zou het hier een saaie bedoeling worden.

Ik wist trouwens niet eens dat DD ook dit type horloges maakt,nogal anders dan hun normale repertoire.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Mijn Macro lens heeft van het ene moment op het andere spontaan de geest gegeven. Ik had hem even op manuele scherpstelling gezet. Toen ik terug ging naar automatisch scherpstellen deed ie niks meer. Mijn horloge budget is in een keer met zo'n €500 naar beneden gestort, want ik heb een nieuwe lens gekocht. Toch nog een nieuwe G binnen gekregen. De Clot collaboratie. De gewone Japanse uitvoering, dus niet èèn van de eerste honderd met speciale perspex box. Nog wat pogingen gedaan met manuele focus...sorry voor de wazige beelden.














Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## wim mennink

Nieuwe aanwinst voor m`n automaten.


----------



## MHe225

wim mennink said:


> _*..... IK vind hem mooi ....*_
> View attachment 864046


En dat is nou precies het enige waar het om draait: jouw horloge, jouw smaak. Gefeliciteerd, Wim!
Heb je iets meer informatie over dit horloge (afmeting, uurwerk)?

Ron


----------



## T_I

Geheel nee eens, een horloge heb je voor jezelf. Het horloge ziet er wel erg groot uit...


----------



## wim mennink

MHe225 said:


> En dat is nou precies het enige waar het om draait: jouw horloge, jouw smaak. Gefeliciteerd, Wim!
> Heb je iets meer informatie over dit horloge (afmeting, uurwerk)?
> 
> Ron


Danish Design , Model IQ12Q888

Uurwerk , Myota OS20/OS2A quarts chronograph

Diameter Kast , 46 mm en 55 mm incl. kroonbeschermer.


----------



## Sjors

Krijgt ie twee moeilijk te vinden en dure G-Shocks binnen, staat ie de hele dag te dansen met zijn nieuwe pet van €12 (inclusief verzendkosten uit Hong Kong)...

Oh ja èèn van de 10 Frog in Nederland gescoord:








en deze GW-M5610 met 6-bands atoom-tijd ontvanger en metaal infusie band.









Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## merl

Mijn laatste aanwinst. In ieder geval voor een NL'er hier een bekende.








Erg tevreden mee. Afwerking is top en nog ruimte voor enkele nieuwe aanwinsten ;-) (al missen er hier nog twee die ik er uit laat)


----------



## T_I

Netjes. Ik hoop mijn eigen project net zo netjes te krijgen. Ik ben nu aan het aankleden en aan het uitzoeken hoe ik de kussentjes ga maken. De doos (en het vilt) is een aanwinst van al weer een tijdje geleden.


----------



## merl

Dank je!
Flinke klus, ben benieuwd naar het resultaat.


----------



## Martin_B

Mooie kist! :-!

Ik heb ook een paar kistjes, maar op een gegeven moment ben ik er mee opgehouden. Ik had/heb gewoon té veel horloges. Maar ben inmiddels wel weer onder de 100 :-x


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Mooie kist! :-!
> 
> Ik heb ook een paar kistjes, maar op een gegeven moment ben ik er mee opgehouden. Ik had/heb gewoon té veel horloges. Maar ben inmiddels wel weer onder de 100 :-x


Dank je!
Tja, als het goed is ga ik binnen de twaalf stuks blijven.....of is dat alleen binnen het eerste jaar?! ;-)
Wat er op mijn wishlist staat ligt in de hogere regionen van de affordables dus dat helpt ook wel om het aantal enigzins beperkt te houden (samen met de invloed van mijn vrouw :-D)


----------



## MHe225

Twee aanwinsten voor mij: gisteren (op zondag notabene) kwam mijn boek(je) _Ten Years of the DOXA SUB_ van de hand van mede WUSser Dr. Peter McClean Millar binnen en vandaag -met 3 dagen vertraging- m'n Jenny 300 Caribbean Reissue (_002/500_). De foto's zijn niet zo bi want eigenlijk was de zon bijna onder tegen de tijd dat ik thuiskwam. Misschien post ik later betere fotos.















Ron


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Twee aanwinsten voor mij: gisteren (op zondag notabene) kwam mijn boek(je) _Ten Years of the DOXA SUB_ van de hand van mede WUSser Dr. Peter McClean Millar binnen en vandaag -met 3 dagen vertraging- m'n Jenny 300 Caribbean Reissue (_002/500_). De foto's zijn niet zo bi want eigenlijk was de zon bijna onder tegen de tijd dat ik thuiskwam. Misschien post ik later betere fotos.
> 
> View attachment 901367
> View attachment 901368
> 
> 
> Ron


Mooi hoor! Zag al wat jennys in het diver subforum. Veel plezier met je 002!


----------



## Martin_B

merl said:


> Mooi hoor! Zag al wat jennys in het diver subforum. Veel plezier met je 002!


Inderdaad mooie klok met prachtige vintage uitstraling. Ik had er nog nooit van gehoord als ik eerlijk moet zeggen...
Wat voor uurwerk zit er in?

Groeten,
Martin


----------



## MHe225

Dankjulliewel, Martin, Merl. Ik vind hem zelf ook erg geslaagd. Wilde (natuurlijk) graag #225 maar dan moet ik zeker nog 'n jaar wachten. Dan maar het laagste nummer beschikbaar en toen ik bestelde had nog niemand om #2 gevraagd. Alle #1's (elke kleur is genummerd 1-500) komen in het Jenny museum te liggen, dus dit is het laagste nummer beschikbaar voor de vrije verkoop.



Martin_B said:


> Wat voor uurwerk zit er in?


Het uurwerk sec is niet bijzonder: gewone ETA 2824-2 met gegraveerde rotor. Meer informatie vind je hier. Ook wel grappig: de collage met alle kleuren en de tekening van het oude patent heb ik gemaakt en op het forum geplaatst. Doxa heeft het geleend. Ze hadden alle modellen in afzonderlijke plaatjes, maar ik wilde ze graag naast en bij elkaar zien, vandaar. Als je trouwens eventjes rondstruint zie je ook een foto van een originele Jenny 300 in blauw uit 1963. Dan pas zie je hoe getrouw deze reissue is.

Ron


----------



## janl

Een nieuweling, voorzien van een heavy bead blasting door de welbekende Rob!


----------



## firefighter77

Niet heel erg nieuw op WUS, maar wel op kaliber. Eerste post: Mijn nieuwe Black Monster!










Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rick-Holland

mijn laatste aanwinst.
foto gepikt van internet dat scheelt een hoop gedoe : )


----------



## janl

't Is hier Monster-invasie deze week


----------



## Martin_B

janl said:


> 't Is hier Monster-invasie deze week


AArrgghh! Japanse monsters


----------



## mcfr

De uit 25 stuks bestaande limited van het HF. De Sqauale 50 atmos met een speciale wijzerplaat.


----------



## Bruno.M

Ah what the hell. Dan toch maar gekocht, anders ging ik nog uren blijven twijfelen en ik heb mijn slaap nodig. Ik heb eerder al redelijk uitgebreid een eigen horloge getekend met een beetje gebeund gegoogle en improvisatie. Het was me toen iets te prijzig om te laten frezen. Nu iemand leren kennen die een stuk goedkoper kan laten frezen (in Bulgarije dacht ik), en ik merk dat ik toch vaak als ik me wat verveel een klokje ga schetsen. Ik wil het zo graag ooit eens echt doen. Besides, het boek was 40 euro nieuw bij Amazon.co.uk, blijkbaar is het normaal uberzeldzaam en stijgen ze massaal in prijs op Ebay. Dus als ik er nooit iets mee ga doen lees ik het nu uit interesse en verkoop ik het later als investering haha.


----------



## merl

Mijn laatste aanwinst: de SEIKO Prospex SBDC003 (Sumo)
Gisteren ontvangen en erg onder de indruk van het horloge.
















































Ik heb hiermee wat formaat horloge betreft wel redelijk het maximale bereikt voor mijn pols.


----------



## vanhessche

Bruno.M said:


> Ah what the hell. Dan toch maar gekocht, anders ging ik nog uren blijven twijfelen en ik heb mijn slaap nodig. Ik heb eerder al redelijk uitgebreid een eigen horloge getekend met een beetje gebeund gegoogle en improvisatie. Het was me toen iets te prijzig om te laten frezen. Nu iemand leren kennen die een stuk goedkoper kan laten frezen (in Bulgarije dacht ik), en ik merk dat ik toch vaak als ik me wat verveel een klokje ga schetsen. Ik wil het zo graag ooit eens echt doen. Besides, het boek was 40 euro nieuw bij Amazon.co.uk, blijkbaar is het normaal uberzeldzaam en stijgen ze massaal in prijs op Ebay. Dus als ik er nooit iets mee ga doen lees ik het nu uit interesse en verkoop ik het later als investering haha.
> 
> View attachment 907239


Toevallig, ik heb deze een aantal weken geleden ook aangeschaft  weliswaar gewoon uit interesse, nie direct van plan ooit een eigen horloge te maken. De mijne komt van bij Watchprint, zeker ook eens gaan kijken, ze hebben heel veel boeken over horloges.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Artego 500m










Fijne dagen toegewenst en een geweldig 2013!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno.M

Me voor het eerst aan de tweedehandsmarkt gewaagd..!

Een LNIB Hamilton Square Jazzmaster Auto gekocht voor 240USD shipped.. Niet slecht denk ik, laagste op ebay was 280 unshipped.

http://www.princetonwatches.com/images/watches/H32415555.jpg


----------



## Bidle

Bruno.M said:


> Me voor het eerst aan de tweedehandsmarkt gewaagd..!
> 
> Een LNIB Hamilton Square Jazzmaster Auto gekocht voor 240USD shipped.. Niet slecht denk ik, laagste op ebay was 280 unshipped.
> 
> http://www.princetonwatches.com/images/watches/H32415555.jpg


Ziet er goed uit en aan de prijs zal het iig niet liggen. Nu nog even geduld, maar alvast gefeliciteerd.


----------



## berenbos

38 mm, 7 mm dik, 10 bar, saffier glas.

(foto geleend van iemand 'loup74' op een Duits horlogeforum)


----------



## Martin_B

sjiek :-!


----------



## merl

Mijn laatste aanwinst.
Verkopers foto, moet eerst even met polywatch aan de slag voordat ik eigen foto's heb


----------



## Astragoth

Hij is eindelijk uit Amerika aangekomen: De Bernhart Sea shark!


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Mijn laatste aanwinst.
> Verkopers foto, moet eerst even met polywatch aan de slag voordat ik eigen foto's heb
> View attachment 929846


ziet er leuk uit!!

@Astragoth: Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst.


----------



## firefighter77

Coming soon!

Victorinox Odyssey 26202 (NIB)

Naar het schijnt mijn eerste met Tritium Lume










Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sjors

Een tweede Clot Collab. Deze is om te dragen (het is mijn 2e).

















Erg mooi, zo'n "bevroren gelei afwerking" (frosted jelly finish).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Op de onderste foto is hij erg gaaf inderdaad!! Cool!


----------



## Bidle

Heb eindelijk foto's van de 140th Anniversary kunnen maken. Ik vermoed dat het verhaal achter deze uitgave wel bekend is, dus dat hoef ik niet te herhalen. Hier, zoals beloofd, enkele


Minerva 140th Anniversary 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva 140th Anniversary 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva 140th Anniversary 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva 140th Anniversary 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva 140th Anniversary 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Bedankt voor het kijken!!


----------



## MHe225

Heel erg mooi horloge en ditto foto's |> - bedankt dat je de moeite genomen hebt deze te schieten en plaatsen. 
Was je daarom nog zo laat op?

Slaap wel,
Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Heel erg mooi horloge en ditto foto's |> - bedankt dat je de moeite genomen hebt deze te schieten en plaatsen.
> Was je daarom nog zo laat op?
> 
> Slaap wel,
> Ron


Bedankt ben erg blij mee en hoop dat Olaf Lugten snel een mooi stuk leer heeft gevonden voor het bandje. Tot die tijd draag ik hem op een struisvogel die wel iets te dun is.

Het was idd laat/vroeg, had gisteren een deel van mijn foto-spullen terug. Kreeg het enkel niet aan de praat,... pfffffff Tja, dan kan ik niet slapen dus ben door gegaan. Dus nadat ik eindelijk het had opgelost wilde ik gelijk even foto's maken. Heb daarbij nog wel ook veel andere foto's gemaakt waaronder van een paar andere horloges en puzzels. Uiteindelijk ik vanochtend om 5:30 op bed!


----------



## merl

Erg mooie foto's en horloge!
Die andere Minerva had je al?


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Erg mooie foto's en horloge!
> Die andere Minerva had je al?


]

Thx!
Yep, daar heb ik ook lang naar gezocht. Hier een review van een tijd terug:
Horlogeforum.nl, hèt forum voor de liefhebber van horloges. :: Archief, Techniek & Reviews :: Review Minerva


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> ]
> 
> Thx!
> Yep, daar heb ik ook lang naar gezocht. Hier een review van een tijd terug:
> Horlogeforum.nl, hèt forum voor de liefhebber van horloges. :: Archief, Techniek & Reviews :: Review Minerva


Mooie review! Ik moet nodig niet meer op wus komen, zat al weer te kijken naar Minverva en kwam bv hierop terecht:
Mens Historic 1940's Minerva Vintage German Watch Military Style Air Force WW2 | eBay

Moet me blijven focussen op mijn huidige doelen: Hamilton Pan Europ of Longines Legend Diver.....

Is het forumsysteem van Horlogeforum anders als je geregistreerd bent? Door de reacties een voor een bladeren vind ik niet echt van deze tijd ;-)


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Mooie review! Ik moet nodig niet meer op wus komen, zat al weer te kijken naar Minverva en kwam bv hierop terecht:
> Mens Historic 1940's Minerva Vintage German Watch Military Style Air Force WW2 | eBay
> 
> Moet me blijven focussen op mijn huidige doelen: Hamilton Pan Europ of Longines Legend Diver.....
> 
> Is het forumsysteem van Horlogeforum anders als je geregistreerd bent? Door de reacties een voor een bladeren vind ik niet echt van deze tijd ;-)


Ik herken dat wel, soms is het lastig je in te moeten houden en niet te impulsief aan de gang te gaan. ;-)
Forum daar kun je wel instellen als je lid bent, maar kom daar al een tijd niet meer.


----------



## AvM79

Levering gepland in maart, maar toch gisteren al bezorgd!


----------



## Martin_B

AvM79 said:


> Levering gepland in maart, maar toch gisteren al bezorgd!


Mooi! :-!

Veel plezier ermee. Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

AvM79 said:


> Levering gepland in maart, maar toch gisteren al bezorgd!
> 
> View attachment 956810


Dat zijn de betere meevallers! Veel draagplezier.


----------



## mcfr




----------



## Bidle

mcfr said:


>


Hier nogmaals gefeliciflapstaart!!

Vermoed dat de mensen hier de andere foto's ook wel willen zien!!


----------



## mcfr

Daar zeg je zoiets


----------



## T_I

Geinig, ik had 'm nog niet eens als diver herkend. Creatief. (BTW de s2 is niet een van de beste camera's met bel functie  )


----------



## mcfr

T_I said:


> Geinig, ik had 'm nog niet eens als diver herkend. Creatief. (BTW de s2 is niet een van de beste camera's met bel functie  )


Als de tijd er voor neemt maak je echt wel mooie foto's met dat ding, maar hoe herken jij die S2 erin dan?


----------



## Bidle

mcfr said:


> Als de tijd er voor neemt maak je echt wel mooie foto's met dat ding, maar hoe herken jij die S2 erin dan?


Nou waar wacht je dan op, neem de tijd!! ;-)


----------



## merl

Mooi hoor!
De LLD staat nog steeds hoog op mijn verlanglijstje.

Vandaag kwam een nieuwe aanwinst voor me binnen.
Mijn eerste zwitser, mijn eerste vintage en mijn eerste horloge met een sunburst dial:








Hieronder een foto van het binnenwerk (foto verkoper)








Goede foto's volgen nog dit weekend.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Mooi hoor!
> De LLD staat nog steeds hoog op mijn verlanglijstje.
> 
> Vandaag kwam een nieuwe aanwinst voor me binnen.
> Mijn eerste zwitser, mijn eerste vintage en mijn eerste horloge met een sunburst dial:
> View attachment 962109
> 
> 
> Hieronder een foto van het binnenwerk (foto verkoper)
> View attachment 962110
> 
> 
> Goede foto's volgen nog dit weekend.


Mooi, vind sunburst altijd wel iets hebben!! 
Wil zelf ook nog een keer een Enicar, maar zoek een bepaald model!


----------



## mcfr

merl said:


> Mooi hoor!
> De LLD staat nog steeds hoog op mijn verlanglijstje.
> 
> Vandaag kwam een nieuwe aanwinst voor me binnen.
> Mijn eerste zwitser, mijn eerste vintage en mijn eerste horloge met een sunburst dial:
> View attachment 962109
> 
> 
> Hieronder een foto van het binnenwerk (foto verkoper)
> View attachment 962110
> 
> 
> Goede foto's volgen nog dit weekend.


Mooi hoor, gefeliciteerd.


----------



## mcfr

Bidle said:


> Nou waar wacht je dan op, neem de tijd!! ;-)


Zal in het weekend eens kijken


----------



## Thehaguedragon

Alweer een maandje in mijn bezit maar vergeten voor te stellen. Dit is mijn tweede Deep Blue, de Pro Tac. Toen ik bijna een jaar geleden mijn Pro Aqua bestelde bleef ik ook steeds naar deze goedkoopste telg van de Deep Blue familie kijken.
De Pro Tac is wel van een heel andere orde dan de Pro Aqua. Er zit een quartz uurwerk van Seiko (VX43) in dus lekker om op te pakken en direct om te doen.
Ik ben er blij mee en het is mijn favoriete sportklokje.

Edit: oeps! Ik sta in het draadje van Marco zijn Legend diver. Ben hier helaas niet handig genoeg om een nieuw draadje in dit topic te starten. Dus moderators, voel je vrij om het te verplaatsen...


----------



## Bidle

Thehaguedragon said:


> Alweer een maandje in mijn bezit maar vergeten voor te stellen. Dit is mijn tweede Deep Blue, de Pro Tac. Toen ik bijna een jaar geleden mijn Pro Aqua bestelde bleef ik ook steeds naar deze goedkoopste telg van de Deep Blue familie kijken.
> De Pro Tac is wel van een heel andere orde dan de Pro Aqua. Er zit een quartz uurwerk van Seiko (VX43) in dus lekker om op te pakken en direct om te doen.
> Ik ben er blij mee en het is mijn favoriete sportklokje.
> 
> Edit: oeps! Ik sta in het draadje van Marco zijn Legend diver. Ben hier helaas niet handig genoeg om een nieuw draadje in dit topic te starten. Dus moderators, voel je vrij om het te verplaatsen...


Ziet er goed uit! Iig robuust genoeg voor een aardig potje rugby. ;-)

Ps. Dit is het algemene topic voor nieuwe aanwinsten, dus je zit hier goed!


----------



## T_I

mcfr said:


> Als de tijd er voor neemt maak je echt wel mooie foto's met dat ding,


En met 2 handen vasthouden om te voorkomen dat de bewegingen doro het formaat erg duidelijk te zien zijn. (De 1e foto is wat bewogen)



mcfr said:


> maar hoe herken jij die S2 erin dan?


In de 3e foto is het randje rond de camera erg goed te zien in de spiegeling van het glas. De S2 is de enige die ik ken met dat randje. (en m'n werkgever vind dat ik een slimme foon nodig heb, dus ik heb zo'n ding thuis liggen, dus ik ken 'm een beetje)


----------



## mcfr

Oke dan.... Al mijn foto's (en die zijn meestal beter dan deze) zijn gemmaakt met dit ding.

Enne Maarten, al zou dit mijn draadje zijn, mag jij hem best hacken met die deep blue van je.


----------



## vanhessche

Een tijdje geleden een abonnement op magazine Watching genomen en vandaag lag er een leuke verrassing bij de post: de nieuwste kalender van De Horlogefotograaf. Ik ben blijkbaar geselecteerd als 1 van de winnende lezers van het Watching magazine 

View attachment 968880


http://www.horlogefotograaf.nl/De_Horlogefotograaf/2013.html


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd; altijd leuk!!


----------



## Martin_B

Da's een mooie kalender!


----------



## MHe225

Gefeliciteerd - erg leuk zo'n onverwacht presentje. Vind alleen dat het Rolex gehalte een beetje te hoog is op die kalender ;-)
Maar de april-foto mag er zeker zijn |>

View attachment 969429

_foto geleend van: http://www.horlogefotograaf.nl/De_Horlogefotograaf/2013.html
_
Ron


----------



## merl

Deze week mijn Dragon King verkocht en zag een nos Poljot ergens voor een :-! prijs. 
Mijn laatste aanwinst is wel een drama om goed op de foto te krijgen, komend weekend maar een goede poging wagen!
View attachment 972628


View attachment 972644


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd, ziet er goed uit!! Kan me voorstellen dat het lastig op de foto zetten is, hij glimt van alle kanten!


----------



## merl

Dank je, ben er blij mee. De rand is net een gebogen spiegel.


----------



## GuySie

Eindelijk ook eens een ST-5 gekocht!


----------



## Oldheritage

Mooi!, Kan niet wachten tot ik zelf een horloge met een ST5 heb ;-)


----------



## MichielV

Onlangs mijn diploma behaald en om dit te vieren en mij zelf te belonen voor het harde werk, heb ik besloten om een nieuw horloge aan te schaffen. De Speedmaster stond al lang op de wishlist, dus deze moest het worden. Uiteindelijk gekozen voor plexi en dus de dichte caseback. De speedmaster heeft een prachtig uurwerk, maar op de een of andere manier vind ik hem het best met een dichte caseback.

Hierbij een paar quick en dirty foto's. Nu ik klaar ben met de studie moet ik eigenlijk eens wat meer tijd gaan steken in fotografie. :lol:










Zoals ik al zei is deze met plexi, dus ook het logo in het plexiglas :drunk:


----------



## MHe225

Dus toch .......

Gefeliciteerd Michiel, op de eerste plaats met je diploma (details??) en je nieuwe Speedmaster. Het is en blijft een geweldig horloge. De Speedmaster Pro was (is) mijn tweede serieuze horloge en nu ruim 13 jaar later heb ik er niet minder plezier van & aan als op dag 1.

Ik zag in de wat draag je draad jouw Speedy langsschuiven en vroeg mij af of het een nieuwe aanwinst is want ik kon mij niet herinneren dat jij er een had (hebt). Die vraag is nu dus ook beantwoord.

Geniet er van (2x)
Ron


----------



## Wizzzard

Hele goede keuze  , gefeliciteerd met het diploma en de Omega.


----------



## MichielV

Heren bedankt!



MHe225 said:


> Dus toch .......
> 
> Gefeliciteerd Michiel, op de eerste plaats met je diploma (details??) en je nieuwe Speedmaster. Het is en blijft een geweldig horloge. De Speedmaster Pro was (is) mijn tweede serieuze horloge en nu ruim 13 jaar later heb ik er niet minder plezier van & aan als op dag 1.
> 
> Ik zag in de wat draag je draad jouw Speedy langsschuiven en vroeg mij af of het een nieuwe aanwinst is want ik kon mij niet herinneren dat jij er een had (hebt). Die vraag is nu dus ook beantwoord.
> 
> Geniet er van (2x)
> Ron


Bedankt! Ik heb mijn bachelor diploma behaald in de richting Informatica (Software engineering).


----------



## janl

Eerste aanwinst van het jaar (ongelofelijk maar waar!), G-Shock GD-350-8ER.
Met trilfunctie (waar ik hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet van wakker word).
Behoorlijk groot, maar draagt wel lekker (beter dan de Mudman vind ik). Ook erg leesbaar (grote cijfers), en leuke duotone display.

Helaas geen tijd voor betere en meer foto's.


----------



## Bidle

janl said:


> Eerste aanwinst van het jaar (ongelofelijk maar waar!), G-Shock GD-350-8ER.
> Met trilfunctie (waar ik hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet van wakker word).
> Behoorlijk groot, maar draagt wel lekker (beter dan de Mudman vind ik). Ook erg leesbaar (grote cijfers), en leuke duotone display.
> 
> Helaas geen tijd voor betere en meer foto's.


Gefeliciteerd! Zo te zien idd een grote jongen. Veel plezier ermee!


----------



## epezikpajoow

Sinds vanmiddag, heel blij mee!










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

epezikpajoow said:


> Sinds vanmiddag, heel blij mee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erg mooi! Verl plezier er mee. :thumbup:


----------



## JoostG

Wat een dag: nieuw op watchuseek, nieuw op Kaliber 2010 en een nieuwe aanwinst!
View attachment 991382


----------



## Martin_B

Da's een boel nieuws 
Welkom, en gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe Steinhart :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

epezikpajoow said:


> Sinds vanmiddag, heel blij mee!
> 
> Eric
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ik snap dat je er blij mee bent. Erg fraai :-!


----------



## Bidle

Weer een hoop nieuwe aanwinsten!! Mooi!


Het houd niet op,...


----------



## janl

Nieuwste aanwinst!


----------



## epezikpajoow

Sinds een weekje om mijn pols, heeeeel blij mee!










Fijn weekend!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick-Holland

Mijn laatste aanwinst .....
47mm
vintage 565 omega uurwerk
vintage omega wijzers
7mm saffier


----------



## Bidle

Rick-Holland said:


> Mijn laatste aanwinst .....
> 47mm
> vintage 565 omega uurwerk
> vintage omega wijzers
> 7mm saffier


Potverdorie, dat is een flinke jongen! Gefeliciteerd, veel draag en duik plezier. 
Tot hoeveel atm is deze getest?


----------



## Bidle

Nou ben benieuwd!! 

Zoals jullie weten, mag er inmiddels toch wel vanuit gaan, heb ik een lijstje met horloges waar ik op jaag. Dit zijn horloges die voor mij een speciaal plekje innemen. Dit qua geschiedenis, techniek en/of design.

Nu kwam er eentje voorbij die erg hoog op de lijst staat en heb gelijk toegeslagen! Echter werd mijn relatief lage bod gelijk geaccepteerd,.... hmmmmm. Nu merk ik dat de foto's gewoon van het internet gejat zijn,.... hmmmmm x2! Verkoper is er vaag over,........ hmmmmm x3!!

Toch ga ik waarschijnlijk betalen, want de honger schreeuwt om gevoed te worden. Wellicht stom, maar het is wel via Paypal. Dus heb wel iets achter de hand, toch nog even een nachtje slapen wellicht.

Kortom wie wil helpen duimen voor deze naïeve horlogehongerige man!? ;-) Als het horloge echt binnenkomt, dan trakteer ik jullie ( uiteraard enkel de duimers; haha) op een thread met lekkers! 


Hopelijk is too good to be true gewoon Haleluja!!


----------



## Martin_B

Houd er rekening mee dat paypal kopersbescherming buiten ebay redelijk beperkt is.
Als je het dubbel veilig wilt, moet je creditcard gebruiken voor de paypal transactie. Als Paypal dan weigert mee te werken, kun je via de cc maatschappij het geld terughalen.
Houd er wel rekening mee dat PP dat niet leuk vindt


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Houd er rekening mee dat paypal kopersbescherming buiten ebay redelijk beperkt is.
> Als je het dubbel veilig wilt, moet je creditcard gebruiken voor de paypal transactie. Als Paypal dan weigert mee te werken, kun je via de cc maatschappij het geld terughalen.
> Houd er wel rekening mee dat PP dat niet leuk vindt


Dank voor de tips, komt goed en anders is het me de gok wel waard.


----------



## Racka

Ik duim voor je Ard!


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Ik duim voor je Ard!


Dankjewel kerel, goed weer eens iets van je te lezen!!


----------



## Bidle

Hebben jullie wel geduimd!!!?????


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Hebben jullie wel geduimd!!!?????


het eelt staat er op....


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Hebben jullie wel geduimd!!!?????


hmm, geen goed nieuws?


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> hmm, geen goed nieuws?


Sorry kon het niet laten, maar hij is binnen!! Heeft een paar haarlijntjes en verder echt perfect!! Toch grappig hoe het gelopen is. Een paar vrienden verklaarde me voor gek om het geld over te maken, want alles wees erop dat het niet helemaal goed zat.

Ben echt super blij! Heb nu eindelijk mijn Minerva collectie compleet!! Heb er tig jaar naar moeten zoeken. De laatste twee waren er heel snel!!??? Toch grappig hoe snel het ineens kan gaan. Van jaren zoeken naar in een paar maanden tijd gewoon vijf horloges afvinken op de lijst.

Enfin, het is er dus eentje die mijn Minerva set compleet maakt, althans voor mij. Heb nog wel twee andere Minerva's op het oog maar staan los van deze. Ga dit weekend een mooi topic maken voor deze drie.

Iemand al een idee welke het is?


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Sorry kon het niet laten, maar hij is binnen!! Heeft een paar haarlijntjes en verder echt perfect!! Toch grappig hoe het gelopen is. Een paar vrienden verklaarde me voor gek om het geld over te maken, want alles wees erop dat het niet helemaal goed zat.
> 
> Ben echt super blij! Heb nu eindelijk mijn Minerva collectie compleet!! Heb er tig jaar naar moeten zoeken. De laatste twee waren er heel snel!!??? Toch grappig hoe snel het ineens kan gaan. Van jaren zoeken naar in een paar maanden tijd gewoon vijf horloges afvinken op de lijst.
> 
> Enfin, het is er dus eentje die mijn Minerva set compleet maakt, althans voor mij. Heb nog wel twee andere Minerva's op het oog maar staan los van deze. Ga dit weekend een mooi topic maken voor deze drie.
> 
> Iemand al een idee welke het is?


maar natuurlijk weten we welke het is...laat maar een foto zien dan kan ik controleren of het klopt 

In ieder geval alvast gegeliciteerd!


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> maar natuurlijk weten we welke het is...laat maar een foto zien dan kan ik controleren of het klopt
> 
> In ieder geval alvast gegeliciteerd!


Haha,

Hij past in het straatje van de Pythagore Grande Aplique en de 140th Anniversary.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Sorry kon het niet laten, maar hij is binnen!! Heeft een paar haarlijntjes en verder echt perfect!! Toch grappig hoe het gelopen is. Een paar vrienden verklaarde me voor gek om het geld over te maken, want alles wees erop dat het niet helemaal goed zat.
> 
> Ben echt super blij! Heb nu eindelijk mijn Minerva collectie compleet!! Heb er tig jaar naar moeten zoeken. De laatste twee waren er heel snel!!??? Toch grappig hoe snel het ineens kan gaan. Van jaren zoeken naar in een paar maanden tijd gewoon vijf horloges afvinken op de lijst.


Dat is zeker een felicitatie waard - het oude gezegde doet nog steeds opgeld: de aanhouder wint. Ik denk zo dat jij beter ingevoerd bent in de horloge kringen dan ik - ik zou niet eens weten waar ik moet zoeken voor Minerva's en vervolgens zou ik te schijterig zijn om zulke grote bedragen te betalen voor een horloge dat ik niet kan vasthouden, bekijken, laten onderzoeken, .... We zijn benieuwd naar je foto's - die zijn altijd erg mooi en nu waarschijnlijk niet minder.

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Martin_B

gelukkig. ik schrok al :-!


----------



## Bidle

Okidokie,... ben bezig met een verhaaltje over het merk en de horloges. Het horloge is net opgehaald door de horlogemaker en krijg hem vrijdag terug. Doe dit altijd met aanwinsten die ik niet nieuw verkrijg. Vrijdag heb ik hem terug dus dan in het weekend foto's maken en komt het verhaaltje online. 

Om het spannender te maken en jullie, indien je het leuk vind, op weg te helpen enkele tips;

Dit horloge past dus bij de Pythagore en 140th. Dit omdat ze veel overeenkomsten hebben qua design. Er zit ook een uurwerk in wat ontworpen is door Andre Frey, maar geen cal. 48!!


----------



## Martin_B

Ik denk dat ik het wel weet. Een Heritage toevallig?


----------



## Bidle

Helemaal goed!!! Zoals je ziet sluit die perfect aan bij de andere twee en de venus 175 is natuurlijk helemaal leuk omdat Frey hem zelf heeft ontworpen. Seagull maakt er nog steeds dankbaar gebruik van. ;-)


----------



## Peerke

Mijn nieuwste aanwinst sinds een week is de Seagull 1963.
Prachtig lopend horloge en volgens mij met de Venus techniek zoals hierboven vermeld is.


----------



## Martin_B

Peerke said:


> Mijn nieuwste aanwinst sinds een week is de Seagull 1963.
> Prachtig lopend horloge en volgens mij met de Venus techniek zoals hierboven vermeld is.


Heel mooi, gefeliciteerd! Het uurwerk is inderdaad een doorontwikkeling van de venus 175. SeaGull heeft vroeger de ontwerpen en machines van dit uurwerk gekocht om hun eerste chronograaf te maken. Later hebben ze een aantal veranderingen aangebracht, waaronder meer lagerstenen en een hoger tikgetal.

Dit horloge staat, IMHO, ook erg mooi op een leren band. Zo draag ik hem meestal:









Veel draagplezier :-!

Martin


----------



## janl

Op de kop getikt:


----------



## Beeksoptiek

Eindelijk ! Mijn glycine airman 9 een chrono met gmt ! ..binnenkort post ik wat betere fotos


----------



## Martin_B

Wat zijn ze groot hè, die Glycines ;-)
Maar wel mooi! Went dat nou snel, zo'n 24 uurs aanduiding?


----------



## Beeksoptiek

Groot ? Met 44 mm net goed voor mij  maar je hebt polsen en boomstammen ...je weet waar ik nu onder val


----------



## JoostG

Gistermiddag binnengekomen, gewacht tot de kinderen naar bed waren en de vrouw het huis uit was. Vanochtend de eerste foto, een beauty:


----------



## Martin_B

JoostG said:


> Gistermiddag binnengekomen, gewacht tot de kinderen naar bed waren en de vrouw het huis uit was. Vanochtend de eerste foto, een beauty:


Erg mooi, gefeliciteerd :-!


----------



## Bidle

JoostG said:


> Gistermiddag binnengekomen, gewacht tot de kinderen naar bed waren en de vrouw het huis uit was. Vanochtend de eerste foto, een beauty:
> View attachment 1026122


Ziet er goed uit!!:-! Heeft deze ook een glazen achterkant?


----------



## JoostG

Dat klopt, een mooie inkijk in het horloge.


----------



## Bidle

Dat ziet er idd leuk uit!! Grappig trouwens want ik dacht dat er een Unitas handopwinder in zou zitten.


----------



## merl

JoostG said:


> Gistermiddag binnengekomen, gewacht tot de kinderen naar bed waren en de vrouw het huis uit was. Vanochtend de eerste foto, een beauty:


Mooi hoor, gefeliciteerd!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Dat ziet er idd leuk uit!! Grappig trouwens want ik dacht dat er een Unitas handopwinder in zou zitten.


D'r zijn twee versies. Deze met datum en centrale seconde (ETA 2824 als ik me niet vergis) en de versie die jij bedoelt, met kleine seconde, zonder datum en handopwinder:







(erg mooie foto gejat van't net)


----------



## Bidle

Dat is idd ook een mooitje! Heb ze door elkaar gehaald.


----------



## N1ck_

Vorige week vrijdag een *Steinhart Ocean 1 Black (Ceramic bezel) *gekocht. Nu is het afwachten tot de levering .
Kijk er enorm naar uit, heb al veel goede dingen gelezen over dat bedrijf.


----------



## Rkkx451

Hallo Nick, daar ga je blij mee zijn! Let wel op, een Steinhart kopen kan ernstige gevolgen hebben. 
Heb ondertussen reeds 5 Steinies en een zesde in de pijplijn.


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze binnen gekregen










Nu heb ik dus twee witte 3133 chronos......zal er toch eentje van weg 'moeten'....keuzes, keuzes...zucht


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Vandaag deze binnen gekregen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nu heb ik dus twee witte 3133 chronos......zal er toch eentje van weg 'moeten'....keuzes, keuzes...zucht


Waarom!??? Zijn ze echt identiek? Laat anders even een foto zien met beide naast elkaar! Vind deze iig erg mooi!!


----------



## N1ck_

Rkkx451 said:


> Hallo Nick, daar ga je blij mee zijn! Let wel op, een Steinhart kopen kan ernstige gevolgen hebben.
> Heb ondertussen reeds 5 Steinies en een zesde in de pijplijn.


Daar vreesde ik al voor 
Ik had nog enkele mooie exemplaren gezien op hun site maar zocht al zeer lang achter submariner homage, de ocean 1 black was dus perfect!
Normaal gezien zou ik heb midden april moeten hebben.


----------



## T_I

merl said:


> Vandaag deze binnen gekregen


Mooie klok.



merl said:


> Nu heb ik dus twee witte 3133 chronos......zal er toch eentje van weg 'moeten'....keuzes, keuzes...zucht


Ik zeg altijd, als je moet, weet je het toilet te vinden, de rest is een keuze. Ik zou zeggen, plaats eens een ploatje van beide klokjes en vertel ons waarom er een weg zou moeten. (en welke van de 2...  )


----------



## merl

Op veler verzoek hierbij een familieplaatje ;-)








Ik weet nog niet of er eentje weg zal moeten maar ik wil wel mijn collectie een beetje beperkt (in aantal) houden en er staat nog best veel op mijn short/longlist dus vandaar mijn opmerking.
De twee horloges zijn behoorlijk verschillend en ik vind ze beiden erg geslaagd. Het heeft dus geen haast maar het kan zijn dat ik tzt een hiervan te koop zal zetten. Misschien zal ik bv de Strela verkopen en een zwarte Strela dan aanschaffen.


----------



## Bidle

Die zijn idd verschillend van elkaar. Gewoon lekker doorsparen voor de volgende aanwinst!! ;-)

Herken het wel hoor, vind dat ik zelf ook te veel horloges heb en eens in de zoveel tijd ga ik dan op ruimen. 
Komt mede omdat ik altijd een fascinatie heb gehad om op knopjes te drukken.


----------



## GEISHA

Ik heb zeer recentelijk een goedkoop Chinees klokje aangeschaft van het merk Eyki.
Dit horloge is voorzien van een wijzerplaatje met het Bentley logo en voorts de vermelding
Benson & Dent Ltd., Oxford. Een zogenaamd souvenir watch. De kast heeft een vorm die mij sterk aanspreekt en
het bolle "glas" maakt het af. Voor mij als Rolls Royce en Bentley owner/liefhebber leuk om te bezitten. 
Sterker, ik ben zo verheugd met dit horloge dat ik meteen een drietal extra (verschillende) in China heb besteld.
IK weet het, die dingen zijn snot goedkoop, zullen geen hoogwaardige onderdelen bevatten, de duurzaamheid is twijfelachtig,
maar wat voor mij belangrijk is, ik ben gek op dit horloge, ik kan er mijn ogen niet van afwenden en het
zit om mijn pols als gegoten. Tja, waar je een kind van 61 blij mee kan maken.


----------



## Martin_B

Misschien niet de duurste horloges, maar ik vind ze er erg fraai uitzien. De foto's zijn trouwens prachtig :-!


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Goed bezig! Gelijk 4 horloges erbij. Idd erg mooie foto's! 

Zie ik het goed en zijn de twee onderste hetzelfde op de band na?


----------



## GEISHA

Bidle said:


> Goed bezig! Gelijk 4 horloges erbij. Idd erg mooie foto's!
> 
> Zie ik het goed en zijn de twee onderste hetzelfde op de band na?


Inderdaad ze zijn hetzelfde, minus het bandje.
De gehele collectie (foto van Ebay) is deze:


----------



## GEISHA

Ik heb vandaag, terwijl ik samen met mijn zoon (21) een ritje maakte, bemerkt dat ik met mijn kort geleden opgestarte horloge hobby hem ook heb aangestoken. Good boy!
Hij vertelde me onderweg dat hij er wel zin in had een mooi klokkie te kopen en dat het niet per sé goedkoop moest zijn.
Ik heb hem toen o.a. een Seiko geadviseerd, betaalbaar, kwalitatief en best mooie modellen.
Thuis gekomen zijn we gaan browsen en we vonden deze (zie onder), een Hanowa Chronograaf, Swiss Made. Hij vond hem meteen mooi, love at first sight, en ook meteen maar gekocht, besteld en betaald.
Gaat morgen op de post. Nogmaals, good buy/boy!


----------



## Bidle

GEISHA said:


> Ik heb vandaag, terwijl ik samen met mijn zoon (21) een ritje maakte, bemerkt dat ik met mijn kort geleden opgestarte horloge hobby hem ook heb aangestoken. Good boy!
> Hij vertelde me onderweg dat hij er wel zin in had een mooi klokkie te kopen en dat het niet per sé goedkoop moest zijn.
> Ik heb hem toen o.a. een Seiko geadviseerd, betaalbaar, kwalitatief en best mooie modellen.
> Thuis gekomen zijn we gaan browsen en we vonden deze (zie onder), een Hanowa Chronograaf, Swiss Made. Hij vond hem meteen mooi, love at first sight, en ook meteen maar gekocht, besteld en betaald.
> Gaat morgen op de post. Nogmaals, good buy/boy!


Dat is een dikke duiker!! Ken het merk niet, maar ziet er iig degelijk uit. :-!


----------



## Bidle

*Minerva x 2*

Ben al lang, lang, lang bezig met het jagen op drie (eigenlijk 4) Minerva's. Deze zijn zoals jullie al weten binnen!! Tijdens de jacht kom je natuurlijk andere dingen tegen van Minervan en heb de nodige stopwatches ed. verwelkomt. Echter deze twee zijn het vermelden waard:

*Nummer 1*
De eerste vind ik zelf het leukst. Een Minerva met het cal. 49 (cal. 48 met centrale secondenwijzer). Vind dit caliber minder mooi door de centrale secondenwijzer, alsof het rad er bovenop geplakt is, wat eigenlijk natuurlijk ook gewoon zo is. Daardoor gaat gaat het design wel verloren. Enfin,... twee foto's:

In het originele glaasje is overal mooi gebarsten wat een apart effect geeft, dus heb hem mooi laten zitten. Overigens enkel te zien onder belichting van een bepaalde hoek, dus hier een klein stukje:


Minerva vintage ~1960 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Van de zijkant:

Minerva vintage ~1960 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

*Nummer 2*
Deze is van rond 1950 en heeft het caliber 48. Vind het nog steeds qua bouw één van de mooiste uurwerkjes volgens de gulden snede. Het horloge heeft een look die ik niet helemaal mooi vind en ben ook geen fan van Romeinse cijfers. Toch vind ik het complete plaatje wel af. Daarbij vind ik het leuk dat duidelijk te zien is dat het horloge goed verzorgd is. In de deksel staan diverse krabbels van horlogemakers, de oudste dateert van 8/'54.
Hier enkele foto's:


Minerva vintage ~1950 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Deze foto zonder het glaasje, zodat 'het verval' van de wijzerplaat beter te zien is:

Minerva vintage ~1950 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva vintage ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

één van de krabbels:


Minerva vintage ~1950 02a by Bidle, on Flickr

Hoop dat jullie het weer leuk vonden om te zien!


----------



## Bidle

*Minerva Heritage*

Hè, hè,..... de foto's zijn gelukt!!

Alle drie bij elkaar!! Het heeft toch echt een aantal jaar geduurd, maar ze zijn binnen!! De 140th anniversary nog niet eens zo lang geleden, vandaar ook redelijk verbaasd dat ik de Heritage vrij vlot erna kon overnemen.

Enfin, de Heritage is hier wel een paar keer langs gekomen, maar het is een klok met een leuke achtergrond. Er tikt een Venus 175 in ontworpen door André Frey, die later voor Minerva ging werken en daar het caliber 48 heeft ontworpen. Later was hij in staat om het bedrijf te kopen en heeft diverse mooie horloges uitgebracht. Bij weinig horlogemerken kon je zoveel kwaliteit voor een klein bedrag kopen. Later is het opgekocht door Italianen en gelukkig is het nu in handen van MontBlanc. Zelf was ik destijds eerst sceptisch, maar moet eerlijk zeggen dat ze er wel iets heel moois van gemaakt hebben. :up: 
Enfin, deze Minerva heeft een Venus 175 in de kast en dat is natuurlijk een mooi plekje om zo weer verenigd te zijn met André Frey.

Hier enkele foto's:


Minerva Heritage 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva Heritage 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva Heritage 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva Heritage 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva Heritage 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Hier nog even een snelle van het trio! Voor de 140th is onze Olaf van D-straps een andere band aan het maken. Hij komt op een bijpassende croco!


Minerva Heritage 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Bedankt weer voor het kijken en hoop dat jullie weer genoten hebben.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Minerva Heritage*

Het was het wachten waard! Prachtige foto's van een erg mooi horloge:-!


----------



## Peerke

*Re: Minerva Heritage*

Mijn laatste aanwinst is van 2e Paasdag jl.
Er was een vlooienmarkt bij ons in de buurt en daar scoorde ik voor 2 euro deze Vintage (begin jaren 70, denk ik) Timex handopwinder.
Het penanker uurwerkje loopt nog verrassend goed op tijd. Het is een gefelsd uurwerkje, dus het is niet te servicen als er iets kapot gaat. Gelukkig schijnen ze vrij robuust gebouwd te zijn.

Op de foto ziet ie er gehavender uit dan in werkelijkheid, maar de leeftijd is hem wel aan te zien. Er kwam wel een hoop troep van het horloge en uit alle kieren en randen. Ik wil eigenlijk niet weten wat het allemaal is. :-x
Zeg nou zelf, voor 2 euro laat je hem toch niet liggen.


----------



## Bidle

Idd leuke vondst! Je moet ze maar net tegen komen.


----------



## Shadowjack

M'n aanwinsten van de afgelopen week...

Deze twee kwamen vorige week tegelijk aan:

- Fossil JR-1156, had hem al in het zwart maar deze blauw-groene variant was me als eerste opgevallen en hij is blijven hangen. Het lijkt er op dat ze er binnenkort uit gaan dus heb er nog snel een aangeschaft voor het te laat is
- Candino Naval Hero, koopje voor 15 euro, gotta love it ;o)










Dan in blijde verwachting van deze 3 (reeds gekocht maar nog onderweg):

- Pulsar










- Seiko










- Shark Army (voor de fun)










Zal eigen foto's plaatsen zodra ik ze binnen heb.


----------



## merl

*Strela*

Eindelijk wat foto's kunnen maken van mijn laatste aanwinst. Ik moest even wachten op het nieuwe bandje omdat er een te smal bandje op zat (18mm) en het horloge de handige :think: lug breedte heeft van 19mm


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Strela*

Ik vond dat ik het verdiend had mezelf een keer een mooi cadeau te geven na een jaar vol ellende. Ik heb dus gek gedaan, en het horloge waar ik op een of andere manier altijd helemaal gek op ben geweest gekocht. Hij is net betaald, en zal hopelijk snel bij mij arriveren, dus alleen nog plaatjes van de verkoper:
















Ik ga alvast op zoek naar een mooie band 

En nu lekker naar bed!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

*Re: Strela*



Martin_B said:


> Ik vond dat ik het verdiend had mezelf een keer een mooi cadeau te geven na een jaar vol ellende. Ik heb dus gek gedaan, en het horloge waar ik op een of andere manier altijd helemaal gek op ben geweest gekocht. Hij is net betaald, en zal hopelijk snel bij mij arriveren, dus alleen nog plaatjes van de verkoper:
> 
> Ik ga alvast op zoek naar een mooie band
> 
> En nu lekker naar bed!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Gefeliciteerd Martin met je graal!
ziet er mooi uit en ben dan ook benieuwd naar jouw foto's
Op naar een beter jaar voor je :beer:


----------



## Bidle

*Eindelijk!!!!*



Martin_B said:


> Ik vond dat ik het verdiend had mezelf een keer een mooi cadeau te geven na een jaar vol ellende. Ik heb dus gek gedaan, en het horloge waar ik op een of andere manier altijd helemaal gek op ben geweest gekocht. Hij is net betaald, en zal hopelijk snel bij mij arriveren, dus alleen nog plaatjes van de verkoper:
> View attachment 1040111
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040112
> 
> 
> Ik ga alvast op zoek naar een mooie band
> 
> En nu lekker naar bed!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Gaaaaaaf! :-!

Hij is er hoor!!! Helemaal goed, hier ga je geen spijt van krijgen. Zo te zien is die in perfecte staat en ook nog een mooi doosje erbij.
Ben al benieuwd naar het totaal plaatje!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Eindelijk!!!!*



Bidle said:


> Gaaaaaaf! :-!
> 
> Hij is er hoor!!! Helemaal goed, hier ga je geen spijt van krijgen. Zo te zien is die in perfecte staat en ook nog een mooi doosje erbij.
> Ben al benieuwd naar het totaal plaatje!


Een van de redenen om voor deze te gaan is dat hij in 2005 een 'factory service' heeft gehad, en alle papieren en doosje er nog van bijzitten. Veel van deze 'oudjes' hebben in geen 20 jaar een beurtje gehad. Het 'risico' is natuurlijk wel dat er een service dial ofzo inzit, maar vind ik voor dit soort modellen minder belangrijk dan een mooie verkleurde sub.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Eindelijk!!!!*



Martin_B said:


> Een van de redenen om voor deze te gaan is dat hij in 2005 een 'factory service' heeft gehad, en alle papieren en doosje er nog van bijzitten. Veel van deze 'oudjes' hebben in geen 20 jaar een beurtje gehad. Het 'risico' is natuurlijk wel dat er een service dial ofzo inzit, maar vind ik voor dit soort modellen minder belangrijk dan een mooie verkleurde sub.


Helemaal met je eens en zo te zien op de foto's is het geen service dial. Vermoed wel dat die nieuwe wijzers heeft gehad, maar vind het absoluut niet storend. Nu enkel nog een bijpassende gesp zien te scoren. Gelukkig komen die links en rechts genoeg voorbij!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Eindelijk!!!!*

Supergaaf Martin!

Kan me herinneren dat je het er al jarenlang over hebt 

Het is je gegund!!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Eindelijk!!!!*

Dank je :-!

Het lijkt zo simpel, en zo extreem duur zijn ze ook weer niet, maar soms zit het mee, en soms... ;-)


----------



## Skips

Wat er aan zit te komen voor alledaags gebruik:


----------



## Bidle

Leuk horloge en welkom!!

Je eerste??


----------



## Martin_B

Ook namens mij, Welkom :-!

En natuurlijk gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe horloge. Als hij binnen is, wel foto's laten zien!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Skips

Nee, verre van m'n eerste. Maar wel de goedkoopste ! (wel de eerste forum post)


----------



## Martin_B

Skips said:


> Nee, verre van m'n eerste. Maar wel de goedkoopste ! (wel de eerste forum post)


Ah, dan verwachten we heel veel foto's ! ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Eindelijk!!!!*

Zou het vandaag lukken?????


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Eindelijk!!!!*

Ben bang dat je nog even geduld moet hebben! Heb je verder alles klaar!? Bandje in de aanslag, fototent opgezet, accu opgeladen, etc.?


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Eindelijk!!!!*



Bidle said:


> Ben bang dat je nog even geduld moet hebben! Heb je verder alles klaar!? Bandje in de aanslag, fototent opgezet, accu opgeladen, etc.?


Ik heb al een bandje, maar zoek nog naar iets beters. Mijn grootste vrees is dat ze komen net voor ik vanmiddag thuiskom, maar om nou een paar uur vrij te nemen hiervoor...


----------



## Runaque

Ik heb me net deze Gulper Shark besteld, ik ben benieuwd of het een goede aanwinst in mijn verzameling is of niet.


----------



## Bidle

Apart horloge, nog niet eerder gezien! Ben benieuwd naar je ervaring.


----------



## Runaque

Bidle said:


> Apart horloge, nog niet eerder gezien! Ben benieuwd naar je ervaring.


Ik post mijn ervaring met dit uurwerk het moment ik hem heb ontvangen en kunnen dragen. Hij bezit ook een LED functie die achter de wijzerplaat verborgen zit.

http://www.shark-watch.com/products/gulper-shark


----------



## Lester Burnham

*WUS log-in* Heeft Martin z'n Rolex al? Nee, ahh *WUS log-out* Trusten!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> *WUS log-in* Heeft Martin z'n Rolex al? Nee, ahh *WUS log-out* Trusten!


Had een voicemail van Fedex, eerst betalingsbewijs, dan BTW overmaken, dan pas horloge krijgen :-(


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Had een voicemail van Fedex, eerst betalingsbewijs, dan BTW overmaken, dan pas horloge krijgen :-(


Daar was ik al bang voor,..... Komt goed!! 
Straks gewoon extra genieten!


----------



## Martin_B

net de BTW factuur gekregen *slik* Straks thuis even overmaken, en met een beetje geluk istie maandag of dinsdag dan over


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> net de BTW factuur gekregen *slik* Straks thuis even overmaken, en met een beetje geluk istie maandag of dinsdag dan over


Gelijk opbergen en die ben je dan maandag/dinsdag gelijk weer vergeten! ;-)

Welke maat band en gesp zit er eigenlijk aan? 18mm naar 16mm??


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Gelijk opbergen en die ben je dan maandag/dinsdag gelijk weer vergeten! ;-)
> 
> Welke maat band en gesp zit er eigenlijk aan? 18mm naar 16mm??


Als het goed is een 20->18mm. Ik heb gespen gezien van 18mm en 16mm, en de Dj's hebben van de jaren 60 tot nu, een 20mm lug breedte.

Doet me denken, ik moet nog op jacht naar een gesp.... Welke BTW rekening? ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Als het goed is een 20->18mm. Ik heb gespen gezien van 18mm en 16mm, en de Dj's hebben van de jaren 60 tot nu, een 20mm lug breedte.
> 
> Doet me denken, ik moet nog op jacht naar een gesp.... Welke BTW rekening? ;-)


Ik was benieuwd, want heb misschien nog een 16mm liggen. Als het 16 is en ik kan hem vinden is die van jou!


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Strela*



Martin_B said:


> Ik vond dat ik het verdiend had mezelf een keer een mooi cadeau te geven na een jaar vol ellende. Ik heb dus gek gedaan, en het horloge waar ik op een of andere manier altijd helemaal gek op ben geweest gekocht.


Ben ik er eventjes niet, scoort Martin zomaar zijn grail .... gefeliciteerd (2x) |> Jammer alleen dat hij net niet voor of op je verjaardag binnengekomen is. Alle goeds voor dit nieuwe levensjaar en hopelijk ook alle ellende achter de rug. Zoals eerder gezegd, het kan alleen maar beter worden, dus .....

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Strela*

Hij is binnen! Nog even geen statieportret, maar hier alvast een snapshot:


----------



## merl

*Re: Strela*



Martin_B said:


> Hij is binnen! Nog even geen statieportret, maar hier alvast een snapshot:


Gefeliciteerd Martin, kan me goed voorstellen dat je hier erg blij mee bent :thumbup:


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Strela*



Martin_B said:


> Hij is binnen! Nog even geen statieportret, maar hier alvast een snapshot:
> View attachment 1049918


Ziet er al gaaf uit! Heb je de gesp al opgemeten!?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Strela*

Very very classy!!!

En, Martin, hoe voelt dat nou? 

Heel veel plezier ermee!!!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Strela*



Lester Burnham said:


> Very very classy!!!
> 
> En, Martin, hoe voelt dat nou?
> 
> Heel veel plezier ermee!!!


Dank je. Ik ben er erg blij mee, ik blijf er naar kijken 



Bidle said:


> Ziet er al gaaf uit! Heb je de gesp al opgemeten!?


Deze gaat van 20->18, dus 18mm gesp. Ik denk dat een band van 20-16 wel erg snel smal wordt, niet?

Ohja, nog een paar plaatjes dan! Ik had maar een half uurtje omdat er drie dames waren die telkens aandacht wilden 
































































en de complete set:









Groeten,

Martin

ps, de datum staat inmiddels wel goed ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Toch erg mooie foto's! Snap waarom je naar het horloge blijft kijken. 16mm is dan idd te smal, enfin houd mijn ogen open. Je weet nooit!


----------



## MHe225

Nog maar eens, Martin, gefeliciteerd. Ziet erg mooi uit en heel veel details die de moeite van het bekijken waard zijn. Ik betrap mijzelf er op dat ik met eigenlijk al mijn horloges regelmatig zit te "staren" details bekijk, etc. Het blijft hobby, nietwaar.

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## alphablade

Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst!

Ik heb hetzelfde horloge maar die heeft nog een service beurt nodig... Ik vindt hem op leer ook erg mooi en zal mijn jubilee er voor switchen.

Heeft iemand een idee wat de service kosten op dit moment ongeveer zijn? Horloge is al 20 jaar oud en heeft nooit service gehad  Verder heeft het ook nieuw glas nodig..

Ik hoorde van iemand dat ik het horloge het beste regelrecht naar rolex kan sturen om kosten van een 3e partij te ontwijken. Kan iemand dit besvestigen?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Martin_B

alphablade said:


> Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst!
> 
> Ik heb hetzelfde horloge maar die heeft nog een service beurt nodig... Ik vindt hem op leer ook erg mooi en zal mijn jubilee er voor switchen.
> 
> Heeft iemand een idee wat de service kosten op dit moment ongeveer zijn? Horloge is al 20 jaar oud en heeft nooit service gehad  Verder heeft het ook nieuw glas nodig..
> 
> Ik hoorde van iemand dat ik het horloge het beste regelrecht naar rolex kan sturen om kosten van een 3e partij te ontwijken. Kan iemand dit besvestigen?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Dank je.

Persoonlijk zou ik hem denk ik niet naar Rolex sturen, maar gewoon op zoek naar een goede horlogemaker (dus niet een juwelier). Qua kosten weet ik het niet zo, ik betaal meestal niet meer dan een euro of 50 voor een servicebeurt zonder onderdelen, maar als er een kroontje op de wijzerplaat staat, zal de prijs wel maal 2 gaan ;-)
Als je hem naar Rolex stuurt zal het gauw een paar honderd euro worden verwacht ik.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## alphablade

Het probleem is dus dat er onderdelen nodig zijn. Het glas is sowieso toe aan vervanging. 

Ik heb de DJ met goudkleurige dial. Denk je dat een horlogemaker er een zilver (zoals als die van jou) er in kan zetten? 

Wordt maar eens tijd dat ik ga kijken waar er in Adam een goede zit. Als ik voor 200 het horloge weer goed kan krijgen is er natuurlijk geen reden om het naar Rolex te sturen. (alhoewel ze hem blijkbaar wel helemaal polijsten en schoonmaken..) 

Bedankt voor je antwoord iig! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Martin_B

Een nieuwe dial kan natuurlijk altijd. Maar een goede, orginele kost je al minstens €200, en soms verbaas je je wel heel erg over de prijzen die ze durven te vragen voor een plaat. Deze heb ik in de mijne zitten, alleen met andere indices:
NEAR MINT VINTAGE ROLEX DATEJUST WIDE BIG BOY SIGMA GOLD DIAL 1600 1601 1603 70S | eBay


----------



## MichielV

Martin_B said:


> Dank je. Ik ben er erg blij mee, ik blijf er naar kijken
> 
> Deze gaat van 20->18, dus 18mm gesp. Ik denk dat een band van 20-16 wel erg snel smal wordt, niet?
> 
> Ohja, nog een paar plaatjes dan! Ik had maar een half uurtje omdat er drie dames waren die telkens aandacht wilden
> 
> [images, lots of images  ]
> 
> en de complete set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
> 
> ps, de datum staat inmiddels wel goed ;-)


Daar is hij dan! Gefeliciteerd met je graal, erg mooi hoor!



Martin_B said:


> Een nieuwe dial kan natuurlijk altijd. Maar een goede, orginele kost je al minstens €200, en soms verbaas je je wel heel erg over de prijzen die ze durven te vragen voor een plaat. Deze heb ik in de mijne zitten, alleen met andere indices:
> NEAR MINT VINTAGE ROLEX DATEJUST WIDE BIG BOY SIGMA GOLD DIAL 1600 1601 1603 70S | eBay


Maar dat is dan wel weer een wide boy. Wat ik ervan begrijp is dat deze niet zo vaak voorkomen. Vind ze erg gaaf, helemaal op day dates.

Moet zeggen dat ik de laatste tijd weer aardig geïnteresseerd ben in de datejusts and day dates. Volg ook al een tijdje het Day Date projectje van Dale Vito, en de dagelijkse updates maken het er niet makkelijker op. :-d


----------



## Martin_B

MichielV said:


> Daar is hij dan! Gefeliciteerd met je graal, erg mooi hoor!
> 
> Maar dat is dan wel weer een wide boy. Wat ik ervan begrijp is dat deze niet zo vaak voorkomen. Vind ze erg gaaf, helemaal op day dates.
> 
> Moet zeggen dat ik de laatste tijd weer aardig geïnteresseerd ben in de datejusts and day dates. Volg ook al een tijdje het Day Date projectje van Dale Vito, en de dagelijkse updates maken het er niet makkelijker op. :-d


Bij Rolex weet je nooit waarom één letter verschil een prijs factoren hoger maakt. Ik zocht een vergelijkbare sigma dial (weer zoiets) en vond zo gauw alleen deze.
Maaruh, day-date project? Ik heb net even gegoogled, en zie het voor het eerst. Erg gaaf (minus de diamant versies IMHO) :-!

Nu deze binnen is, vrees ik een beetje dat een 1803 de volgende major investment wordt. Maar daar gaat vast wel een jaartje overheen..


----------



## Bidle

alphablade said:


> Het probleem is dus dat er onderdelen nodig zijn. Het glas is sowieso toe aan vervanging.
> 
> Ik heb de DJ met goudkleurige dial. Denk je dat een horlogemaker er een zilver (zoals als die van jou) er in kan zetten?
> 
> Wordt maar eens tijd dat ik ga kijken waar er in Adam een goede zit. Als ik voor 200 het horloge weer goed kan krijgen is er natuurlijk geen reden om het naar Rolex te sturen. (alhoewel ze hem blijkbaar wel helemaal polijsten en schoonmaken..)
> 
> Bedankt voor je antwoord iig!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Voor een beurtje gewoon maar een horlogemaker!! Kost je dan rond de een 120,- plus eventuele kosten voor onderdelen die vervangen moeten worden. Laten we zeggen 180,-. Wellicht wil je het horloge nog opnieuw laten opmaken, etc.

Kortom lekker gaan zoeken naar een dial en die er bij het beurtje er gelijk in/op laten zetten


----------



## Bidle

Zoals eerder al aangegeven heb ik aan Olaf van D-strap.com gevraagd om een geschikt bandje te maken voor de 140th anniversary. Ondertussen heeft hij mij enkele foto's gestuurd. Deze zijn te leuk om niet te delen:


----------



## Martin_B

Dat ziet er tof uit :-!

Kreeg je ook nog soep met hele stukjes croc erbij? ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Hele tijd niks nieuws gekocht, maar van de week mijn nieuwe Parnis binnen gekrege. Automaat, saffierglas, keramische bezel. Niks mis mee zou ik zou zeggen. Helemaal blij mee. Helaas is de band te kort - voor chinese polsjes gemaakt denk ik - dus ben op zoek naar een andere in 23mm lug-formaat (??? rare maat).

Een paar snelle pics:


----------



## Martin_B

EricSW said:


> Hele tijd niks nieuws gekocht, maar van de week mijn nieuwe Parnis binnen gekrege. Automaat, saffierglas, keramische bezel. Niks mis mee zou ik zou zeggen. Helemaal blij mee. Helaas is de band te kort - voor chinese polsjes gemaakt denk ik - dus ben op zoek naar een andere in 23mm lug-formaat (??? rare maat).
> 
> Een paar snelle pics:


Mooi ding :-!
Je zou eens een mail naar de verkoper kunnen sturen of hij je een paar losse schakels wil sturen? Ook zit soms nog wat ruimt in de fijnafstelling van de gesp, waar je net genoeg ruimte mee kan krijgen.

In elk geval succes met de zoektocht.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## n010h

Ik heb dezelfde Parnis van manbushjie (zoiets) gekocht en kreeg op verzoek twee extra schakels toegestuurd, goede service! Anders even zoeken bij andere Parnis 'dealers' op the bay ofzo.


----------



## GuySie

Sommigen herinneren zich misschien nog dat ik anderhalf jaar geleden afstudeerde, en dat ik toen op zoek ging naar een dresswatch als afstudeercadeau (ouders gaven me een bepaald budget om in te zoeken). Dat duurde eeuwig, ook omdat ik nog niet zeker wist wat ik nou eigenlijk wou. Maar dat is dus nu eindelijk opgelost, mijn nieuwe aanwinst:


----------



## Martin_B

Zo, dat is een mooie. Erg stijlvol :-!
Dit soort aankopen moet je inderdaad de tijd voor nemen, totdat je iets vind dat helemaal goed is. 

Veel draagplezier, maar dat moet lukken.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn nieuwe JDM aanwinst ontvangen.....erg tevreden mee:-!


----------



## Martin_B

Wat een mooie retro kast :-!
Prachtige aanwinst, gefeliciteerd.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Wat een mooie retro kast :-!
> Prachtige aanwinst, gefeliciteerd.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Dank je!
Vandaag de hele dag om gehad en ik blijf er naar kijken 
De kastvorm, de dial en het kwaliteitsgevoel.....helemaal top |>

Het horloge wordt ook wel de Orient Star Somes genoemd i.v.m. de samenwerking met de Japanse zadel/teugels makerij Somes waaruit het zeer hoogwaardig bandje van bridle (teugel) leather is ontstaan.
Het bandje is 5 mm dik, moet zich nog vormen.


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er goed uit idd!!

ps. Was even een tijdje off-line, maar ben weer van de partij.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Voor het eerst in meer dan een jaar (misschien anderhalf zelfs, geen idee eigenlijk) een horloge besteld!!

Meer om te testen of het verzamel-gevoel weer terugkomt dan omdat ik het horloge perse wilde :-d

Heb dan ook maar gekozen voor een cheap gevalletje, van een groot merk waar ik nog nooit iets van heb gehad! Hmmm, spannend..


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Voor het eerst in meer dan een jaar (misschien anderhalf zelfs, geen idee eigenlijk) een horloge besteld!!
> 
> Meer om te testen of het verzamel-gevoel weer terugkomt dan omdat ik het horloge perse wilde :-d
> 
> Heb dan ook maar gekozen voor een cheap gevalletje, van een groot merk waar ik nog nooit iets van heb gehad! Hmmm, spannend..


Je gaat ons toch niet meer dan een jaar aan het lijntje houden hè!? ;-)
Ben stiekem wel benieuwd.

Groot merk; "cheap" Hmmmm,.. kan van alles zijn Citizen, Swatch, Seiko, ...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Je gaat ons toch niet meer dan een jaar aan het lijntje houden hè!? ;-)
> Ben stiekem wel benieuwd.
> 
> Groot merk; "cheap" Hmmmm,.. kan van alles zijn Citizen, Swatch, Seiko, ...


Van die merken heb ik er allemaal al meerdere gehad ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Dat had ik natuurlijk kunnen weten! Hmmmmm,... groot merk,... 
Land van herkomst?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Dat had ik natuurlijk kunnen weten! Hmmmmm,... groot merk,...
> Land van herkomst?


Het is een Amerikaans merk ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Hamilton!! Kan niet missen,....maar goed dat het niet Zwitserland is. Anders had het echt even geduurd. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

niet Timex?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Hamilton!! Kan niet missen,....maar goed dat het niet Zwitserland is. Anders had het echt even geduurd. ;-)





Martin_B said:


> niet Timex?


Hehe, sorry Ard maar het lijkt erop dat Martin en ik meer op een lijn zitten voor wat betreft de uitleg van het begrip cheapo ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, sorry Ard maar het lijkt erop dat Martin en ik meer op een lijn zitten voor wat betreft de uitleg van het begrip cheapo ;-)


Tja,..... had eigenlijk niet eens echt nagedacht over het cheapo aspect. Los daarvan maakt Timex wel leuke horloges en kwalitatief erg goed!

Ben benieuwd welk model eraan zit te komen. Stiekem hoop ik ook dat je verslaving dan weer terug komt. Veel gezelliger voor ons. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Tja,..... had eigenlijk niet eens echt nagedacht over het cheapo aspect. Los daarvan maakt Timex wel leuke horloges en kwalitatief erg goed!
> 
> Ben benieuwd welk model eraan zit te komen. Stiekem hoop ik ook dat je verslaving dan weer terug komt. Veel gezelliger voor ons. ;-)


Ik hoop het ook ja!

Ben in elk geval per deze week weer overgegaan van een tweewekelijkse roulatie naar een wekelijkse roulatie, volgens mij is dat een stapje in de juiste richting ;-)

Het model is een all-black Expedition met kunststof case en een dikke rubber band. Ben benieuwd hoe dat gaat voelen!


----------



## Bidle

Net het horloge voor de kleine man opgehaald. Had altijd een Submariner in mijn hoofd, maar vind de nieuwe modellen gewoon niet mooi,.... dus uiteindelijk op een Datejust uitgekomen. Blijft een tijdloos model en vind zelf de blauwe plaat erg geslaagd. 
In de tussentijd blijft het horloge lekker in de stickers en heb er even snel een paar foto's van gemaakt, want we zijn hier gek op foto's toch??


Rolex Datejust Blue dial 002 by Bidle, on Flickr


Rolex Datejust Blue dial 001 by Bidle, on Flickr

En een glimp van de eigenaar in spé:


My son!! by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Vanochtend kon zijn toekomstige aanwinst mee, dus gelijk een foto gemaakt. Best nog lastig, want het is daar behoorlijk donker.


Rolex Datejust Blue dial 003 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Vanochtend kon zijn toekomstige aanwinst mee, dus gelijk een foto gemaakt. Best nog lastig, want het is daar behoorlijk donker.
> 
> 
> Rolex Datejust Blue dial 003 by Bidle, on Flickr


Mooi! heb je wel het bandje versteld?


----------



## T_I

merl said:


> Mooi! heb je wel het bandje versteld?


Daar moet ie vast nog in groeien.


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtig! Zowel het horloge als het kleine handje.
Die van mij zijn al weer een stuk groter, maar soms mis ik dat hele kleine wel weer. Ach, het kan nog/weer ;-)


----------



## Robertdj

Inmiddels een paar weken en een kras verder, mijn Vostok Amphibian. Met tijdelijke nato, er komt nog een rood-wit-blauwe bij voor koningendag.


----------



## 104RS

Robertdj said:


> Inmiddels een paar weken en een kras verder, mijn Vostok Amphibian. Met tijdelijke nato, er komt nog een rood-wit-blauwe bij voor koningendag.


Dat is toevallig, ik heb net bijna dezelfde binnengekregen, plaatje volgt nog.


----------



## 104RS

104RS said:


> Dat is toevallig, ik heb net bijna dezelfde binnengekregen, plaatje volgt nog.


Trouwens, hoe krijg je het originele ijzeren bandje er af? Is dat lastig?
Is het ook de bedoeling om letterlijk 20x de wijzers rond te draaien om de juiste datum te krijgen? Is er geen eenvoudigere manier voor?


----------



## 104RS

Deze twee kwam PostNL zojuist brengen, leuk spul wel voor het geld. Nu alleen nog even de lelijke ijzeren bandjes vervangen.
@Robertdj, als ik het goed heb is het 18mm die ik nodig heb voor deze Vostoks?
In hoeverre zijn ze waterproof, hier kan ik weinig over vinden. Ik neem toch aan dat ik er gewoon gerust mee kan gaan zwemmen?


----------



## Lester Burnham

104RS said:


> Trouwens, hoe krijg je het originele ijzeren bandje er af? Is dat lastig?
> Is het ook de bedoeling om letterlijk 20x de wijzers rond te draaien om de juiste datum te krijgen? Is er geen eenvoudigere manier voor?


Nope, daar is geen makkelijkere manier voor 


104RS said:


> Deze twee kwam PostNL zojuist brengen, leuk spul wel voor het geld. Nu alleen nog even de lelijke ijzeren bandjes vervangen.
> @Robertdj, als ik het goed heb is het 18mm die ik nodig heb voor deze Vostoks?
> In hoeverre zijn ze waterproof, hier kan ik weinig over vinden. Ik neem toch aan dat ik er gewoon gerust mee kan gaan zwemmen?


Het zijn Amphibians toch? Daar kan je prima mee zwemmen, mits je wel de kroon goed dicht hebt.


----------



## Dixit

Lester Burnham said:


> Nope, daar is geen makkelijkere manier voor
> .


Natuurlijk wel. Zoals de gebruiksaanwijzing het vermeldt.

Je draait ze eerst 1x door totdat de datum verspringt.
Dan weet je zeker, dat je zojuist langs middernacht hebt gedraaid.
Je draait dan weer terug naar 8 PM. Je ziet dan de datumindicator een sprongetje doen, maar hij blijft wel op dezelfde dag staan.
je draait weer door naar middernacht: hij gaat 1 dag verder.
Je gaat weer terug naar 8 PM. Enzovoort...


----------



## 104RS

Dixit said:


> Natuurlijk wel. Zoals de gebruiksaanwijzing het vermeldt.
> 
> Je draait ze eerst 1x door totdat de datum verspringt.
> Dan weet je zeker, dat je zojuist langs middernacht hebt gedraaid.
> Je draait dan weer terug naar 8 PM. Je ziet dan de datumindicator een sprongetje doen, maar hij blijft wel op dezelfde dag staan.
> je draait weer door naar middernacht: hij gaat 1 dag verder.
> Je gaat weer terug naar 8 PM. Enzovoort...


Thanks! Werkt inderdaad prima zoals je zegt. Scheelt behoorlijk.
Het ijzeren bandje wat er standaard bij zit is niet alleen lelijk (kwestie van smaak, vooruit) maar ook belachelijk groot. 
Ik weet niet hoe dik de pols van een gemiddelde rus is, maar het bandje zou je bijna met 2 man om kunnen doen zo groot 

Alleen het losmaken van de ijzeren bandjes lukt me niet, is er iets waar ik rekening mee moet houden?

Volgens mij zijn het inderdaad Amphibians, zwemmen moet dus geen probleem zijn?
Gelukkig maar, ik had ze met name gekocht voor "buitenactiviteiten" om het maar even zo uit te drukken.

Nu alleen nog twee mooi passende NATO's zien te vinden.
Iemand die kan bevestigen of ontkrachten dat ik 18mm bandjes hiervoor moet halen?


----------



## Dixit

Zie hier mijn laatste aanwinst: ook een Amfibia.









Het ijzeren armbandje is vrij moeilijk op maat te maken. Ik heb het zelf geprobeerd (17cm pols), maar het ging niet goed en ik houd er niet van geweld toe te passen. Dan ben ik even bij de horlogemaker langs geweest en die wist me al te melden, dat ik desondanks de pennetjes toch krom had gekregen. Hij heeft alle te verwijderen onderdelen eruit gehaald en dan _nog_ is het eigenlijk "net" iets te groot.









Ik kijk mijn nieuwe aanwinst nog even aan, maar ik ben reeds over een rubberen band of een NATO strap aan het denken.

Overigens krijg je veel waar voor je geld: hij loopt nauwkeurig aan minder dan 15s verlies per dag.

De Amfibia is inderdaad waterdicht en één van de redenen van zijn waterdichtheid is zijn plastic 'glaasje'. 
Dat drukt zichzelf namelijk samen onder de waterdruk en het werkt daarmee als een verzegeling. 
Het nadeel is er dan ook: als je onder water iets raakt (of boven water iets raakt), dan heb je snel een kras op je glaasje.


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst :-!
Tja, om dat bandje passend te krijgen zou je dan wat meer moeten eten ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

De bandjes om de Vostoks die ik gisteren heb binnengekregen zijn ook gi-gantisch.
Daar kan je bijna met twee armen doorheen. Vraag me toch af hoe de gemiddelde Russische pols er uit ziet ;-)
Gelukkig vind ik ijzeren bandjes sowieso totaal niet mooi, dus ik heb al een paar Nato's en een lederen bandje onderweg. Zal vast beter staan.


----------



## Robertdj

Zoals je inmiddels vast al weet zijn de bandjes inderdaad 18mm breed.
Ik had de mijne besteld met een rubberen bandje, hierdoor was het wat makkelijker om de pushpin in te drukken. Dit heb ik overigens gedaan met een horlogebandaanzetter. Horlogebandenaanzetter, de Horlogebandenspecialist


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dixit said:


> Natuurlijk wel. Zoals de gebruiksaanwijzing het vermeldt.
> 
> Je draait ze eerst 1x door totdat de datum verspringt.
> Dan weet je zeker, dat je zojuist langs middernacht hebt gedraaid.
> Je draait dan weer terug naar 8 PM. Je ziet dan de datumindicator een sprongetje doen, maar hij blijft wel op dezelfde dag staan.
> je draait weer door naar middernacht: hij gaat 1 dag verder.
> Je gaat weer terug naar 8 PM. Enzovoort...


De meningen verschillen voor wat betreft eventuele schadelijkheid voor het uurwerk met deze methode.


----------



## 104RS

Moet ik hieruit concluderen dat het beter is om gewoon 20 rondjes te draaien voor de juiste datum?
Dat kost toch ook eventueel "slijtage" aan het uurwerk of zie ik dat verkeerd?


----------



## Lester Burnham

104RS said:


> Moet ik hieruit concluderen dat het beter is om gewoon 20 rondjes te draaien voor de juiste datum?
> Dat kost toch ook eventueel "slijtage" aan het uurwerk of zie ik dat verkeerd?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/setting-date-destroys-watch-447260.html In deze en andere threads is daar o.a. over gediscussieerd, de meningen verschillen


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Moet ik hieruit concluderen dat het beter is om gewoon 20 rondjes te draaien voor de juiste datum?
> Dat kost toch ook eventueel "slijtage" aan het uurwerk of zie ik dat verkeerd?


Ik zou het iig niet doen, maar meer omdat mijn horlogemaker het ook afraad. Nog beter, gewoon je datum laten staan. Dat doe ik met bijna al mijn horloges, maar meer omdat ik te lui ben. ;-)


----------



## Dixit

Lester Burnham said:


> De meningen verschillen voor wat betreft eventuele schadelijkheid voor het uurwerk met deze methode.


De door jou aangehaalde thread verwijst naar horloges met de 'quick set' functie. Je kan de kroon half uittrekken en dan de datum daarmee instellen.
mijn Tissot heeft inderdaad ook de 'quick set'functie en in diens gebruiksaanwijzing staat ook een expliciet verbod om aan de datum te prutsen als de wijzer te dicht bij middernacht staat.

De Vostoks hebben echte geen quick set functie, maar de zogenaamde semi-quick set functie. Die kan je niet mollen door de datum op de door de gebruiksaanwijzing voorgeschreven wijze in te stellen. 
Draai je het horloge elke keer weer vele etmalen door, dan zal het natuurlijkj wel eerder kapot zijn, omdat je gewoon veel te veel aan het knopje hebt gedraaid.

Bidle heeft natuurlijk ook gelijk: een Vostok is er ook niet voor bedoeld om elke maand tussen de 25e en de 2e te dragen... En dan elke maand 23 dagen door te draaien. Een Vostok is er voor dagelijks gebruik.


----------



## 104RS

Dixit said:


> De door jou aangehaalde thread verwijst naar horloges met de 'quick set' functie. Je kan de kroon half uittrekken en dan de datum daarmee instellen.
> mijn Tissot heeft inderdaad ook de 'quick set'functie en in diens gebruiksaanwijzing staat ook een expliciet verbod om aan de datum te prutsen als de wijzer te dicht bij middernacht staat.
> 
> De Vostoks hebben echte geen quick set functie, maar de zogenaamde semi-quick set functie. Die kan je niet mollen door de datum op de door de gebruiksaanwijzing voorgeschreven wijze in te stellen.
> Draai je het horloge elke keer weer vele etmalen door, dan zal het natuurlijkj wel eerder kapot zijn, omdat je gewoon veel te veel aan het knopje hebt gedraaid.
> 
> Bidle heeft natuurlijk ook gelijk: een Vostok is er ook niet voor bedoeld om elke maand tussen de 25e en de 2e te dragen... En dan elke maand 23 dagen door te draaien. Een Vostok is er voor dagelijks gebruik.


Conclusie, als je ze niet dagelijks wil dragen gewoon op de manier zoals je eerder schreef, terug naar 8pm en dan verder draaien?
Ik kan ze moeilijk dagelijks dragen, zoveel polsen heb ik niet ;-)


----------



## Dixit

104RS said:


> Conclusie, als je ze niet dagelijks wil dragen gewoon op de manier zoals je eerder schreef, terug naar 8pm en dan verder draaien?
> Ik kan ze moeilijk dagelijks dragen, zoveel polsen heb ik niet ;-)


Doe zoals die mannen in Rome of Parijs: 12 horloges aan elke pols en 25 zonnebrillen en 5 handtassen aan de binnenkant van de regenjas.

Voor een paar dagen: zoals de gebruiksaanwijzing voorschrijft. Vostok Amphibia Instruction Manual
8-12-8-12-8-12 dus. 
Moet je meer dan zo,n 5 dagen doordraaien, draag dan een ander horloge en kom volgende maand weer eens terug bij de Vostok. 
Of zoals birdle: je trekt je niets aan van de datum.
ik denk persoonlijk aan een automatenschudder voor mijn fijnste horloges, maar helaas is mijn favoriet een handopwinder.

Vandaag helaas niet de Strela: die staat stil op '2'. Overmorgen weer.


----------



## 104RS

Bedankt voor de uitleg, alleen vind ik één horloge om mijn pols meer dan voldoende, om over handtassen nog maar niet beginnen ;-)

Ik kon het niet laten de andere nieuwe Amphibia ook nog even aan een bandje te zetten en even om te proberen:


----------



## 104RS

104RS said:


> Bedankt voor de uitleg, alleen vind ik één horloge om mijn pols meer dan voldoende, om over handtassen nog maar niet beginnen ;-)
> 
> Ik kon het niet laten de andere nieuwe Amphibia ook nog even aan een bandje te zetten en even om te proberen:
> ***


Volgens mij heb ik er al meteen wat problemen mee, hij lijkt af en toe te stoppen met lopen. Productiefoutje?
De andere Amphibia loopt gewoon prima zonder problemen.

Iemand ervaring met dit verhaal? Dit schrijft iemand anders er over: "I have also noticed on my model that the crown needs to be firmly tapped back into the case after setting or the watch will stop running. Others have reported this issue as well"


----------



## Dixit

104RS said:


> Volgens mij heb ik er al meteen wat problemen mee, hij lijkt af en toe te stoppen met lopen. Productiefoutje?
> De andere Amphibia loopt gewoon prima zonder problemen.
> 
> Iemand ervaring met dit verhaal? Dit schrijft iemand anders er over: "I have also noticed on my model that the crown needs to be firmly tapped back into the case after setting or the watch will stop running. Others have reported this issue as well"


Zo is mijn eerste Komandirskie ook na 3 jaar aan zijn einde gekomen. Af en toe moest hij op gang worden gerammeld en uiteindelijk is hij helemaal vastgelopen. Ik kon zelfs de wijzers niet meer draaien. Ik heb geen idee wat de reden was: in functie van de aanschafprijs en het uurloon van een horlogemaker was het sowieso perte totale.
Helaas een 'feature' van Russische aanwinsten: er sneuvelt er nog wel eens eentje.


----------



## 104RS

Dixit said:


> Zo is mijn eerste Komandirskie ook na 3 jaar aan zijn einde gekomen. Af en toe moest hij op gang worden gerammeld en uiteindelijk is hij helemaal vastgelopen. Ik kon zelfs de wijzers niet meer draaien. Ik heb geen idee wat de reden was: in functie van de aanschafprijs en het uurloon van een horlogemaker was het sowieso perte totale.
> Helaas een 'feature' van Russische aanwinsten: er sneuvelt er nog wel eens eentje.


Dat klinkt niet best, die van mij is nog maar net nieuw. Gisteren had ik hem voor het eerst om, daarna had hij steeds wat problemen.
Ik moet zeggen dat hij vandaag ineens probleemloos loopt, althans tot nu toe. Toch maar even een mailtje gestuurd naar de verkoper.
Als ik je reactie zo lees kan ik hem het beste maar terugsturen en ruilen voor een andere?


----------



## kj2

Mijn laatste aanwinst is de G-shock GD-350-8ER 
Mooi dingetje, lekker duidelijk display en was toe aan weer wat nieuws ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Nou, de problemen met het uurwerk van een van de Ampibia's lijkt zichzelf opgelost te hebben.
Alleen ik begin steeds meer te twijfelen aan de kwaliteit. Zojuist kijk ik op mijn horloge.... is de ronddraaibare bezel verdwenen?!
Ik heb het ding amper 3 of 4 dagen omgehad, gaat lekker zo. Kan hem helaas ook niet terugvinden. What to do?


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Nou, de problemen met het uurwerk van een van de Ampibia's lijkt zichzelf opgelost te hebben.
> Alleen ik begin steeds meer te twijfelen aan de kwaliteit. Zojuist kijk ik op mijn horloge.... is de ronddraaibare bezel verdwenen?!
> Ik heb het ding amper 3 of 4 dagen omgehad, gaat lekker zo. Kan hem helaas ook niet terugvinden. What to do?
> 
> View attachment 1111346


Tja,... heb er zelf ook eentje en vind het kwalitatief ook erg slecht, maar gezien de prijs vind ik het niet eens zo slecht.


----------



## 104RS

De prijs is inderdaad erg laag, maar na 3x dragen de bezel verliezen gaat me toch wel wat te ver.
Ik vraag me af hoe lang de andere Amphibia het dan vol gaat houden. Ik kan toch moeilijk de hele dag in de gaten houden of ik geen delen van me horloge verlies?
Heeft het zin een nieuwe bezel te scoren? Is die zelf te monteren? En zo ja, hoe lang blijft die dan wel zitten?
Misschien dat de verkoper me een nieuwe bezel wil versturen, dan hoef ik het horloge tenminste niet terug te sturen.
Of acht je dat onverstandig, als in dat de nieuwe er ook zo weer afvalt?


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> De prijs is inderdaad erg laag, maar na 3x dragen de bezel verliezen gaat me toch wel wat te ver.
> Ik vraag me af hoe lang de andere Amphibia het dan vol gaat houden. Ik kan toch moeilijk de hele dag in de gaten houden of ik geen delen van me horloge verlies?
> Heeft het zin een nieuwe bezel te scoren? Is die zelf te monteren? En zo ja, hoe lang blijft die dan wel zitten?
> Misschien dat de verkoper me een nieuwe bezel wil versturen, dan hoef ik het horloge tenminste niet terug te sturen.
> Of acht je dat onverstandig, als in dat de nieuwe er ook zo weer afvalt?


Denk dat je gewoon een beetje pech hebt! Zou idd vragen om een nieuwe bezel of het horloge terugsturen en een nieuwe vragen.


----------



## merl

merl said:


> Op veler verzoek hierbij een familieplaatje ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik weet nog niet of er eentje weg zal moeten maar ik wil wel mijn collectie een beetje beperkt (in aantal) houden en er staat nog best veel op mijn short/longlist dus vandaar mijn opmerking.
> De twee horloges zijn behoorlijk verschillend en ik vind ze beiden erg geslaagd. Het heeft dus geen haast maar het kan zijn dat ik tzt een hiervan te koop zal zetten. Misschien zal ik bv de Strela verkopen en een zwarte Strela dan aanschaffen.


Het heeft twee maanden geduurd maar uiteindelijk toch besloten dat er eentje hiervan weg gaat. Aangezien ik een beetje een zwak heb voor Strelas wordt het de rechter die te koop gezet gaat worden. Komende dagen maar wat foto's maken.


----------



## Dixit

104RS said:


> Nou, de problemen met het uurwerk van een van de Ampibia's lijkt zichzelf opgelost te hebben.
> Alleen ik begin steeds meer te twijfelen aan de kwaliteit. Zojuist kijk ik op mijn horloge.... is de ronddraaibare bezel verdwenen?!
> Ik heb het ding amper 3 of 4 dagen omgehad, gaat lekker zo. Kan hem helaas ook niet terugvinden. What to do?


Veel Vostoks halen hun tienjarige jubileum niet, maar de fratsen die jij met beide horloges hebt zijn niet normaal. Tijd om de verkoper aan te spreken.

De bezels zijn inderdaad gemakkelijk te vervangen, hoewel ik dat zelf niet heb geprobeerd. Het zijn frictie-bezels, dus je kan ze er blijkbaar gewoon af trekken en weer op klikken. Er is een levendige handel in originele bezels, maar op forum f10 staan er ook links naar roestvrijstalen bezels. Als je dan toch bezig bent kan je je horloge misschien wel upgraden.
Ik heb er zelf nog geen gekocht, omdat ik niet weet hoe ik mijn bezel er zonder schade af kan krijgen. Het is jou duidelijk wel gelukt.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Het heeft twee maanden geduurd maar uiteindelijk toch besloten dat er eentje hiervan weg gaat. Aangezien ik een beetje een zwak heb voor Strelas wordt het de rechter die te koop gezet gaat worden. Komende dagen maar wat foto's maken.


Goede keuze, zo goed zelfs dat ik anders wel interesse had gehad. ;-) De linker vind ik echt veeeel mooier!


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Goede keuze, zo goed zelfs dat ik anders wel interesse had gehad. ;-) De linker vind ik echt veeeel mooier!


tja, de Strela....die stond lang op mijn verlanglijstje maar vond het nieuw een beetje prijzig. Ik had echter het geluk dat deze weken op hf te koop stond en blijkbaar niemand deze wilde hebben.
Dit terwijl het horloge in perfecte staat was. Een blijver


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> tja, de Strela....die stond lang op mijn verlanglijstje maar vond het nieuw een beetje prijzig. Ik had echter het geluk dat deze weken op hf te koop stond en blijkbaar niemand deze wilde hebben.
> Dit terwijl het horloge in perfecte staat was. Een blijver


Heb je mzzl gehad dat ik daar niet vaak kijk! ;-) Weet jij wellicht van welk jaar deze is?


----------



## merl

Helaas geen idee. Aan de hand van wat er op het uurwerk staat en de volgende thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-determining-age-originality-poljot-3133-chronograph-597465.html was alleen te zien dat deze van na 1997 is maar dat wist ik ook wel. Ik denk dat deze max een paar jaar oud is.
Interessante thread btw, ik kon achterhalen dat het horloge welke ik net te koop heb gezet uit '93 - '95 was.
De achterkant van mijn Strela geeft aan 175/500, maar ja dit soort LE nummers zeggen niet zoveel bij Russische horloges.....gezien b.v. de meerdere OKEAH LE series.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Helaas geen idee. Aan de hand van wat er op het uurwerk staat en de volgende thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-determining-age-originality-poljot-3133-chronograph-597465.html was alleen te zien dat deze van na 1997 is maar dat wist ik ook wel. Ik denk dat deze max een paar jaar oud is.
> Interessante thread btw, ik kon achterhalen dat het horloge welke ik net te koop heb gezet uit '93 - '95 was.
> De achterkant van mijn Strela geeft aan 175/500, maar ja dit soort LE nummers zeggen niet zoveel bij Russische horloges.....gezien b.v. de meerdere OKEAH LE series.


Thx, idd leuke link!
Weet zelf nagenoeg niks van Russische horloges.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Goede keuze, zo goed zelfs dat ik anders wel interesse had gehad. ;-) De linker vind ik echt veeeel mooier!


Twee zielen, één gedachte. Ik zag eerst de link naar het WUS sale forum en dacht precies wat jij ook dacht, Ard. 
Die Strela had ik zo gekocht. Deze ..... dacht het niet. Succes met de verkoop, merl.

Ron

PS - inderdaad een buitengewoon aardige link naar de leeftijdsbepaling van Russische horloges; overduidelijk iemand met kennis van zaken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Daar istie dan!










Heb er een maand op mogen wachten en dan ook nog eens 20 euro aan de douane aftikken (horloge ter waarde van 25 euro).
Maar goed. Wel een lekker stoer ding, en ligt supercomfortabel om de pols, weegt ook niks namelijk doordat de kast van een kunststof is gemaakt.

Mijn eerste Timex is een feit, ik kan nu ook op een Indiglo-knop duwen, jeej!


----------



## Martin_B

Leuk ding :-! Wel een 'lume/glow' shot maken!
Enneh, balen van de douane, totaal uit verhouding...


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er idd niet verkeerd uit!


----------



## drx86

Begin vorige week een Seiko 5 Military (SNK809K2) besteld voor slechts 60 euro, daarnaast gelijk een grijs zwarte Zulu strap besteld.

Hopelijk komen ze deze week nog binnen. Any moment now.... any moment.... :think:









&








Niet mijn foto's


----------



## Bidle

Blijft een mooie versie van de vijfjes. Zelf veel plezier gehad van een zandkleurige. Uiteindelijk weggegeven aan een vriend.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Leuk ding :-! Wel een 'lume/glow' shot maken!
> Enneh, balen van de douane, totaal uit verhouding...





Bidle said:


> Ziet er idd niet verkeerd uit!


Dank heren!

Lampshot komt nog wel een keer, voorlopig alleen balkonplaatjes ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Staat prima!

Heeft het horloge een adapter?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Staat prima!
> 
> Heeft het horloge een adapter?


Om het bandje aan de kast te bevestigen bedoel je?
Er zitten gewoon springbars door het bandje heen zie ik, met aan de achterkant de standaard kleine openingen waar men een springbar tool tussen zou kunnen wrikken.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Om het bandje aan de kast te bevestigen bedoel je?
> Er zitten gewoon springbars door het bandje heen zie ik, met aan de achterkant de standaard kleine openingen waar men een springbar tool tussen zou kunnen wrikken.


Hmmm, zie net dat een gedeelte van mijn bericht niet is meegekomen. Was een flauw grapje ivm de kabel die achter je te zien is,.......


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Hmmm, zie net dat een gedeelte van mijn bericht niet is meegekomen. Was een flauw grapje ivm de kabel die achter je te zien is,.......


Grapjas ;-)

Het is al erg genoeg dat mijn wifi me zoveel grijze haren geeft dat ik netwerkkabels tot op m'n balkon moet trekken :-d


----------



## Runaque

Nieuw klokje om mee te kiteboarden.


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er leuk uit!


----------



## dvhulten

Nieuwe G-Shock. Lekker stealthy.


----------



## Martin_B

Runaque said:


> Nieuw klokje om mee te kiteboarden.


Stoer. Ben wel benieuwd naar een actieshot :-!
Maar dat zal fototechnisch wel lastig zijn, gok ik zo ;-)


----------



## merl

Runaque said:


> Nieuw klokje om mee te kiteboarden.


idd een stoer klokkie!


----------



## Runaque

Dank je wel heren, is best stoer, niet te groot en zeker niet te klein, prima om mee in het water te spelen en sporten leek me.



Martin_B said:


> Stoer. Ben wel benieuwd naar een actieshot :-!
> Maar dat zal fototechnisch wel lastig zijn, gok ik zo ;-)


Dat gaat idd best lastig worden vrees ik en mijn vakantie zit er bijna op en er is helaas ook geen wind om te kunnen kiten, dus ik vrees dat ik je voorlopig moet teleurstellen.


----------



## Kuifje

Eén van de 400! Edox Spirit of Norway Limited Edition


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd, zo te zien kan die wel tegen een slokje water!


----------



## Kuifje

Bidle said:


> Gefeliciteerd, zo te zien kan die wel tegen een slokje water!


Dank je Bidle! Geen last van watervrees nee ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Te leuk om niet te delen,.... roept waarschijnlijk bij sommige wel herinneringen op!


Takara transformer robot 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Takara transformer robot 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Takara transformer robot 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Takara transformer plane 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Takara transformer plane 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Takara transformer plane 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle

Ik zal deze ook hier nog even presenteren. Na eindelijk de Minverva Heritage gevonden te hebben, wilde ik een ST19 hebben. Martin heeft me op weg geholpen (thanks!) en heb er afgelopen weekend even foto's van gemaakt.

Het uurwerk is toch wel anders dan de Venus 175 en sommige onderdelen lijken dikker. Ga hem sowieso nog even een keer uit elkaar halen om het beter te kunnen zien. Ook de afwerking en het gebruikte materiaal is van mindere kwaliteit, maar kom op..... voor deze prijs een heuse chronograaf!! Het is eigenlijk ongelofelijk.


Seagull 1963 reissue 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

*Om even te vergelijken de Venus 175 in de Minerva Heritage:*

Minerva Heritage 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Robertdj

Mooie klok, Bidle!

Mijn laatste aanwinst en eerste vintage, uit de 50er jaren.


----------



## Bidle

Thx, die van jou mag er nog meer zijn!! Heb je ook een fotootje van het uurwerkje of weet je wat er in ligt?


----------



## Robertdj

Heb geen foto, maar het is, als het goed is, een Lemania 3000.


----------



## 104RS

Ik had ook nog iets binnengekregen eerder deze week, een heel klein tikkie fout... maar mijn inziens wel leuk!
Een beetje lastig op de foto te krijgen gezien de aparte gloed in de wijzerplaat.


----------



## Bidle

Robertdj said:


> Heb geen foto, maar het is, als het goed is, een Lemania 3000.
> 
> View attachment 1143397


Dit is inderdaad een Lemania 3000, een degelijk uurwerk!


----------



## Robertdj

Het is mijn foto niet hè, dus weet niet of dit er daadwerkelijk in zit, maar zou wel moeten. Binnenkort maar even onder de motorkap kijken. De staat zal sowieso wat minder zijn dan op deze foto.


----------



## Dixit

104RS said:


> Ik had ook nog iets binnengekregen eerder deze week, een heel klein tikkie fout... maar mijn inziens wel leuk!
> Een beetje lastig op de foto te krijgen gezien de aparte gloed in de wijzerplaat.


Hoezo een tikkie fout ?
Bedoel je dat hij nogal seventies is of is het een foute hommage van een echt, duur horloge ?

In het eerste geval: foute seventies- collecties gaan heel goed samen met een verzameling Russische horloges. Vostok is ook stil blijven staan in 1978.


----------



## Bidle

Robertdj said:


> Het is mijn foto niet hè, dus weet niet of dit er daadwerkelijk in zit, maar zou wel moeten. Binnenkort maar even onder de motorkap kijken. De staat zal sowieso wat minder zijn dan op deze foto.


Dat begreep ik, maar dacht dat het een foto van de verkoper was,.... sorry. Ik zou gewoon lekker dit beeld voor ogen houden of hem een keertje open maken!


----------



## 104RS

Dixit said:


> Hoezo een tikkie fout ?
> Bedoel je dat hij nogal seventies is of is het een foute hommage van een echt, duur horloge ?
> 
> In het eerste geval: foute seventies- collecties gaan heel goed samen met een verzameling Russische horloges. Vostok is ook stil blijven staan in 1978.


Ik bedoelde een klein tikkie fout in de zin van de vergulde onderdelen, wijzers en uurmarkeringen. Ik ben niet zo'n fan van goud(kleur), maar vond hem stiekem toch wel leuk. Het is zeker geen hommage oid. Naar mijn weten gewoon een begin 70'er jaren horloge.


----------



## Bidle

Joeppie, mijn PRW-3000 is binnen!

Mensen die hier langer rondlopen weten dat ik al lang naar een dergelijk horloge kijk. Echter heb ik er niet echt een klik mee en miste bij de meeste een functie. Deze heeft de functies die ik wilde, dus gelijk een pre-order.

Ga vanavond maar eens kijken hoe het allemaal werkt. Uiteraard komen de foto's nog!


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Joeppie, mijn PRW-3000 is binnen!


Gefeliciteerd, Ard - ikzelf wil ook wel een van de Casio's hebben maar moet bekennen dat ik door de bomen het bos niet zie. Kan natuurlijk de methode Sjors volgen en ze gewoon allemaal kopen :-d Dacht het niet. Wie weet komt de dag dat ik mij in de Casio's verdiep en er eentje van mijn gading vind.

De "regulars" hier weten dat ik ook wel interesse in vintage horloges heb; zou heel graag 'n IWC of Omega uit 1960 willen hebben ..... Echter het risico is ook wel groot als je niet heel goed ingevoerd bent: er is veel kaf onder het koren en er zijn legio oplichters op eBay en andere populaire plekken waar horloges te koop aangeboden worden. Betaalbaar en vintage kan nog wel, maar dan niet bij de gerenommeerde Zwitserse merken. Echter in India en China is volop keus en met mijn kennis(sen) in de Chinese hoek heb ik een paar Seagull ST5 klokjes gekocht (niet geheel toevallig zijn dit ook de donor horloges voor het 2013 WUS ST5 Project):

















Nu nog op zoek naar (korte) 19 mm bandjes en verse spring-bars.
Prettig weekend allemaal

Ron


----------



## Bidle

Hier nog een leuke aanwinst met een Chezard 116. Deze versie is erg mooi afgewerkt, iets wat je nauwelijks tegen komt. Waardoor de secondewijzer elke seconden, zoals een quartz, een sprong maakt. Daarbij als je op de kroon drukt stopt de secondewijzer met lopen. Nog leuker dat ik nagenoeg alles heb weten te achterhalen van dit horloge en ook met bijbehorend contact! www.thinkrogers.com

Daarnaast is het ook nog eens een mooi horloge. Het horloge is helemaal in balans en qua kleurgebruik af.


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Glenn-BE

Bidle said:


> Hier nog een leuke aanwinst met een Chezard 116. Deze versie is erg mooi afgewerkt, iets wat je nauwelijks tegen komt. Waardoor de secondewijzer elke seconden, zoals een quartz, een sprong maakt. Daarbij als je op de kroon drukt stopt de secondewijzer met lopen. Nog leuker dat ik nagenoeg alles heb weten te achterhalen van dit horloge en ook met bijbehorend contact! www.thinkrogers.com
> 
> Daarnaast is het ook nog eens een mooi horloge. Het horloge is helemaal in balans en qua kleurgebruik af.
> 
> 
> Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rogers Supreme Chezard 116 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Ik had er eerlijk gezegd nooit van gehoord... Maar het is een van de meest complete klassieke horloges die ik laatste tijd gezien heb! Mooie indexen en algemene vormgeving. 

Perfecte match met dat lederen bandje!

Groet! Glenn


----------



## Bidle

Thx!

Ben er iig weer blij mee! Weer een horloge van de lijst af kunnen strepen. De chezard uurwerken zijn wel een redelijk begrip. Later ook nog gebruikt door Habring2 enkel dan niet zo mooi afgewerkt!


----------



## starx

Vrijdag afgeleverd door Fedex:


----------



## Bidle

starx said:


> Vrijdag afgeleverd door Fedex:


Erg mooi, blijf Doxa mooi vinden al helemaal met een oranje wijzerplaat!


----------



## starx

Bidle said:


> Erg mooi, blijf Doxa mooi vinden al helemaal met een oranje wijzerplaat!


Thanks! Wilde al een tijdje een oranje Doxa en eindelijk de knoop doorgehakt. Werkt ook prima bij onze nationale evenementen! :-d


----------



## MHe225

starx said:


> Thanks! Wilde al een tijdje een oranje Doxa en eindelijk de knoop doorgehakt. Werkt ook prima bij onze nationale evenementen! :-d


Gefeliciteerd - heel mooi horloge (ik ben bevooroordeeld). En helemaal gelijk met je laatste opmerking: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-vol-iii-756944-49.html#post6269139 Hopelijk zien we jouw 800T(i) vaak langskomen.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

starx said:


> Thanks! Wilde al een tijdje een oranje Doxa en eindelijk de knoop doorgehakt. Werkt ook prima bij onze nationale evenementen! :-d


Klopt als een bus, heb mijn 1200 dan ook altijd om, maar hij heeft nu wel concurrentie:


Casio PRW3000 12.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## starx

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd - heel mooi horloge (ik ben bevooroordeeld). En helemaal gelijk met je laatste opmerking: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-vol-iii-756944-49.html#post6269139 Hopelijk zien we jouw 800T(i) vaak langskomen.
> 
> Ron


Bedankt! Vindt de 1200 ook erg mooi, is alleen iets aan de kleine kant voor mij persoonlijk. Dus ben voor de 800Ti gegaan, daar de andere 44mm versies waren uitverkocht. Ik zie dat je in de VS woont, dat maakt het flippen wel een stuk gemakkelijker aangezien het voornamelijk Amerikanen zijn die bijna alleen Conus versturen.



Bidle said:


> Klopt als een bus, heb mijn 1200 dan ook altijd om, maar hij heeft nu wel concurrentie:
> 
> Casio PRW3000 12.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Ha! Iedereen heeft tenminste één casio nodig voor het echte werk! :-!


----------



## merl

Een week geleden al eens bezorgd....maar er was niemand thuis i.v.m. vakantie.
Vandaag teruggekomen en opgehaald.
Na een ruim jaartje eindelijk dus het WUS CMW LE 2012 horloge binnen, nummer 22 om precies te zijn:













































Extra dragon rotor


















Zelf vind ik het een erg geslaagd horloge met leuke vintage aspecten.
Dit project is mede mogelijk gemaakt door Martin en Ron. :-!


----------



## Bidle

Helemaal gemist, maar het resultaat is zeker niet verkeerd.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Mooi hoor! 

Groet, Glenn


----------



## merl

Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst uit Japen ontvangen: een Seikomatic Weekdater van Februari 1965. 
Het eerste horloge in mijn collectie die ouder is dan ik zelf ben. 
Vind het een mooie vintage. De doordeweekse dagen zijn aangeduid in het zwart, de zaterdag in het blauw en de zondag in het rood.


















Het horloge heeft wel een erg klein kroontje









Moet nog wel het bijgeleverde bandje vervangen. Iemand een goede tip voor een bandje die mooi bij dit horloge zou staan? De lug breedte is 19mm.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Heel bijzonder horloge! 

De blauwe dagaanduiding en de opgelegde indexen zijn echt heel mooi. 

Ik zou het wel willen hebben... ;-)

Veel plezier ermee.

Groet, Glenn


----------



## merl

Glenn-BE said:


> Heel bijzonder horloge!
> 
> De blauwe dagaanduiding en de opgelegde indexen zijn echt heel mooi.
> 
> Ik zou het wel willen hebben... ;-)
> 
> Veel plezier ermee.
> 
> Groet, Glenn


Thx, ben er blij mee!


----------



## Runaque

Ik heb daarnet deze ontvangen, kwestie van mijn automaatjes opgewonden te houden.


----------



## Oldheritage

Erg mooi horloge, veel draagplezier!


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag een nieuw bandje aangekregen, ik raakte op het metaal een beetje uitgekeken en aangezien mijn polsen bij warm weer redelijk opzwellen en er geen mogelijkheid is om gedurende de dag het bandje aan te passen, en ook omdat het een Diver is, heb ik besloten om een zwart siliconen bandje te gaan monteren.

Hoe de Anstead Oceanis origineel geleverd werd.










Om te kunnen zwemmen met een Diver is een lederen bandje niet de beste keuze en had ik besloten om een bijpassend bandje in stainless steel te monteren en dat gaf een mooi klassieke look.










Maar om eerder vernoemde reden heb in besloten om voor een siliconen bandje te gaan, de keuze is op een vervangend Panerai bandje gevallen.


----------



## T_I

Staat niet onaardig, maar ik zou er niet mee gaan duiken. Staal past het beste bij het horloge. (Maar als je 'm dan niet draagt is dat ook weer zonde)

Vandaag de mail van maandag gezien dat m'n Orient binnen is. Vanmiddag maar ophalen, om doen en natuurlijk een berg foto's schieten.


----------



## merl

Runaque said:


> Vandaag een nieuw bandje aangekregen, ik raakte op het metaal een beetje uitgekeken en aangezien mijn polsen bij warm weer redelijk opzwellen en er geen mogelijkheid is om gedurende de dag het bandje aan te passen, en ook omdat het een Diver is, heb ik besloten om een zwart siliconen bandje te gaan monteren.
> 
> Maar om eerder vernoemde reden heb in besloten om voor een siliconen bandje te gaan, de keuze is op een vervangend Panerai bandje gevallen.


Ziet er goed uit op dat bandje!


----------



## merl

Vandaag dit horloge ontvangen: Een vintage Enicar uit de jaren 70 met een ETA of aangepaste ETA uurwerk. Zeer waarschijnlijk een ETA 2789-1.









De dagen kunnen ook in het Chinees. Ergens heb ik gelezen dat het zou kunnen dat dit horloge toen in Azië geassembleerd is geweest.









Samen met mijn andere Enicar.









Een (verkopers) foto van het uurwerk.









Zoals jullie weten heb ik net vorige week een vintage Seiko day date ontvangen.
Het is dus nog maar de vraag of ik deze Enicar ga houden :think: (zoals eerder het geval met de twee Russische 3133 chronographs ;-) )


----------



## T_I

Hij's leuk. Ik zou 'm niet zo snel weg doen.

Vandaag heb ik m'n Orient kunnen ophalen. Hij's erg leuk en de originele foto's op de site doen 'm geen eer.

Eerste foto's terwijl m'n vrouw kleding aan het passen was. (foon)










En thuis even snel een andere camera erbij gepakt...




























Ik ben er best wel erg blij mee.


----------



## Glenn-BE

Ik wou eens een zomershorloge en dacht meteen aan de Rolex DJ "Buckley"...









Ik vind het contrast met witte plaat, zwarte wijzers en zwarte romeinse cijfers super cool! En het mooi vergeelde tritium is helemaal top! 

... was wel even een sprintje toen in terug kwam van een wandeling en de UPS man voor de deur zag staan...  Volgens de track kwamen ze pas vanavond...

Groet, Glenn


----------



## T_I

Gisteren weer een klokje gevangen.










Eens kijken of we er een strap bij kunnen vinden. Het horloge loopt prima.

Edit: De Hirsh Forest past prima...










Het horloge is overigens maar 28 mm zonder kroon. (en aanschaf was < 1% van de Orient)


----------



## Bidle

Jij bent lekker bezig de laatste tijd! Volgens mij heb je inmiddels al een behoorlijke verzameling!


----------



## T_I

Best wel. Ik zal eens kijken of ik vandaag een gaatje kan vinden om ze als verzameling op de foto te zetten. (Eerst zorgen dat de verwarming van de wagen ook uit kan, wel zo handig bij deze temperaturen)


----------



## Martin_B

Nog een paar plaatjes van de huidige laatste aanwinst.


----------



## 104RS

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar jullie gedachten rondom 2 totaal verschillende horloges. En dan met name omtrent de uurwerken die hierin zijn gebruikt.
Wat voor kwaliteit kan, en mag ik verwachten van dergelijke uurwerken? Het gaat om een automaat en een handopwinder.
Zelf ben ik weinig bekend in deze richting van, al helemaal niet in dergelijke "nieuwe" merken. Misschien dat jullie me iets op weg kunnen helpen?

Éen van de twee zijn jullie ongetwijfeld al een keer tegengekomen hier op WUS.
Het uurwerk is een ST1940, wat voor zover ik kan vinden een degelijk uurwerk moet zijn.
Het design van het horloge spreekt me erg aan, ook de wijze waarop het project tot stand is gekomen kan ik erg waarderen.
Ik besef goed dat de uurwerken en horloges behoorlijk verschillen, maar toch leek het me in één post prima te combineren ;-)

















Nummer 2, waarvan ik weinig info over de herkomst van het uurwerk kan vinden, op de foto na. Moet ik de herkomst hiervan zoeken in de Russische richting? Of zit ik er dan helemaal naast? En mag ik enige kwaliteit qua afwerking en duurzaamheid verwachten van het horloge zelf?


----------



## Martin_B

Het uurwerk van de tweede is ook een SeaGull St19, alleen niet de automatische versie. Het merk ken ik niet.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## vanhessche

Nog geen officiële nieuwe aanwinst, maar ik moet het toch al even posten.
Het was al een redelijke tijd geleden dat er bij mij nog eens een aanwinst bijgekomen was (meer dan een jaar, de Nomos Ludwig), en het begon toch terug te kriebelen.
Ik wou er graag een horloge bij dat ik op vele momenten kan dragen. Zowel op het werk (kantoor), wat formelere gelegenheden en dan ook in de vrije tijd. Mocht er dus wat 'dressy' uit zien, maar moet ook wel tegen een stootje kunnen en liefts nog wat waterdichtheid erbij.
Ik ben al altijd fan geweest van Omega (reeds 2 vintage Omega's in de collectie), dus in eerste instantie zeker daar eens gaan kijken. Ook de laatste tijd wat aan het lezen geweest in leven en werk van George Daniels, en dan kom je uiteraard ook uit bij het co-axial escapement en dus wederom, Omega 

Eerst een tijdje gespaard, want eerste maal dat ik nu toch een (voor mij) aanzienelijk bedrag uitgeef aan een horloge. Vrijdag dan een bezoekje gebracht aan de AD. Ik wist al wat het ging worden, maar moest nog even de maat passen (er zijn verschillende diameters) en ook even de dial kleuren in het echt bekijken. Eerse maal ook dat ik bij een tamelijk chique AD kwam, dus wel wat zenuwachtig toen ik binnen ging 

Maar heel goed geholpen geweest en uiteindelijk is het dan deze geworden: http://www.omegawatches.com/collection/seamaster/aqua-terra-150-m/co-axial-385-mm/23110392106001.

Dit model op zich hadden ze niet binnen, dus besteld. Morgenmiddag krijg ik telefoon met de leverdatum. Volgens de verkoopster zal het echter normaal niet lang duren. Dus hopelijk kan ik hier gauw een 2e post plaatsen met foto's 

Wordt vervold...


----------



## Bidle

Dat zijn de mooiere aanwinsten! Veel voorpret gewenst.


----------



## merl

gefeliciteerd, een erg mooi horloge! ben benieuwd naar de live foto's


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag merl op de koffie gehad, om een horloge te brengen dat ik al heel lang graag wilde hebben.
Ik zal de foto's laten spreken:











Marco bedankt, het was gezellig :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## T_I

Gefeliciteerd met de aanwinst. Het is een mooie klok. Ik ben ook al weer aan het neuzen naar enkele horloges die nog op de verlanglijst staan. Iets dergelijks mag hier ook wel bij de collectie. (maar een 24 uurs horloge en een bepaalde blauwe Seiko 5 staan iets hoger op de lijst  )


----------



## GeneH

Gisteren mij een horloge aangeschaft van Invicta, kwaliteit is (heb ik mij laten wijsmaken) niet hoogstaand maar de prijs (kunnen aankopen voor €40, ongebruikt in het doosje) maakt alles goed.


----------



## Runaque

Ik heb me gisteren deze Casio AMW-704D-7AV besteld. 










Een leuk gadget uurwerk zeg maar. 

http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/wat/watch_detail/AMW-704D-7AV/


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag merl op de koffie gehad, om een horloge te brengen dat ik al heel lang graag wilde hebben.
> 
> Marco bedankt, het was gezellig :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Mooie foto's :thumbup:
Het was leuk je te ontmoeten en een groot deel van je collectie te zien!
Veel plezier met de BeiHai.


----------



## 104RS

Ik heb er uiteindelijk wel iets meer voor moeten betalen dan ik eigenlijk wilde, blijkbaar was ik niet de enige die hem graag wilde hebben.
Maar ja, hoe vaak komt er nu zo eentje langs?
Nu begint het wachten....

Nog een foto ter illustratie (niet van hetzelfde horloge, maar van iemand anders):


----------



## boeing767

Bedoelt als grapje van mijn schoonvader nadat ik geslaagd was voor mijn bachelor opleiding bedrijfskundinge informatica.
*Het doel*: Het vinden van een zo lelijk en goedkoop mogelijk "piloten" horloge wat nog praktisch is ook in een vliegtuig.

Ik vind dat ie meer dan geslaagd is :-d
Prijs volgens hem: 9 dollar vanuit China inclusief verzendkosten

Alleen betwijfel ik of het horloge door mij ook gebruikt gaat worden voor het vliegen in mijn vrijetijd. Hooguit 1x voor wat foto's


----------



## GeneH

die heb ik is precies ne keer zien passeren op tinydeal.com! Al geluk heeft het zo weinig gekost!


----------



## T_I

boeing767 said:


> Alleen betwijfel ik of het horloge door mij ook gebruikt gaat worden voor het vliegen in mijn vrijetijd. Hooguit 1x voor wat foto's


Grandioos! :-!


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Ik heb er uiteindelijk wel iets meer voor moeten betalen dan ik eigenlijk wilde, blijkbaar was ik niet de enige die hem graag wilde hebben.
> Maar ja, hoe vaak komt er nu zo eentje langs?
> Nu begint het wachten....
> 
> Nog een foto ter illustratie (niet van hetzelfde horloge, maar van iemand anders):


Dat is een mooie aanwinst!! Alvast veel draagplezier gewenst.


----------



## boeing767

GeneH said:


> die heb ik is precies ne keer zien passeren op tinydeal.com! Al geluk heeft het zo weinig gekost!


Heheh, waarom heb je hem niet gelijk gekocht dan :-d


----------



## boeing767

T_I said:


> Grandioos! :-!


Vraag het me toch af hoe ze het kunnen maken voor het geld... Volgens mij kost bijna het verzenden al 5 dollar :think:


----------



## T_I

boeing767 said:


> Vraag het me toch af hoe ze het kunnen maken voor het geld... Volgens mij kost bijna het verzenden al 5 dollar :think:


Vanuit Azië? Ben je gek. Verzenden kost daar geen drol. Het zijn die westerse maatschappijen die duur zijn, daar gaat het gewoon met de normale post en die vragen erg weinig. Zogauw het de grens over is is het aan de andere maatschappijen om af te leveren, daar betaalt de lokale postmaatschappij niets voor, dus dat hoef je ook niet door te belasten aan de klant.

Post gaat op basis van 'betalen op plek van verzending, bij grens overscheidend pakt elk bedrijf de eigen kosten'. (Ik ben benieuwd hoe lang dat zo goed gaat)


----------



## GeneH

boeing767 said:


> Heheh, waarom heb je hem niet gelijk gekocht dan :-d


Omdat het nu niet direct mijn ding is


----------



## GuySie

Nog niet binnen, maar wel al besteld:









Ben eindelijk die stap aan het maken naar een wat kwalitatief betere collectie, ben een hoop horloges aan het verkopen. Daar kon deze Seamaster daar weer van gekocht worden


----------



## Bidle

GuySie said:


> Nog niet binnen, maar wel al besteld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben eindelijk die stap aan het maken naar een wat kwalitatief betere collectie, ben een hoop horloges aan het verkopen. Daar kon deze Seamaster daar weer van gekocht worden


Wat een mooi horloge, ziet er ook nog nieuw uit!!
Vergeet niet om je handtekening aan te passen, want deze heeft zijn plekje nu al verdiend. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Mooie SeaMaster. :-! Prachtige wijzervorm, en ik hou van staal met gouden indexen, erg classy!

Ben benieuwd naar eigen foto's.

Groeten,
Martin


----------



## T_I

GuySie said:


> Ben eindelijk die stap aan het maken naar een wat kwalitatief betere collectie, ben een hoop horloges aan het verkopen. Daar kon deze Seamaster daar weer van gekocht worden


Leuke klok en inderdaad, die mag al in de sig. De Poljot is ook erg leuk.


----------



## vanhessche

Gisterenmiddag al het verlossende telefoontje gekregen en natuurlijk direct gaan ophalen 
Daarnet snel even een paar foto's genomen. Geen topkwaliteit, maar er komen er later nog wel beter als ik wat meer tijd heb!

Bij deze:


----------



## Bidle

Moooi!!! Gefeliciteerd, geniet er van. Fijn ook dat hij op staal is, kun je hem iig met dit warme weer lekker om.


----------



## merl

erg mooi hoor, gefeliciteerd!


----------



## vanhessche

Bewust voor staal gekozen omdat een lederen bandje mij veel minder zal kosten dan dat ik de bracelet nadien zou kopen  voorlopig inderdaad zo dragen, in de winter misschien switch naar leder.


----------



## vanhessche

Nog vergeten, bedankt voor de felicitaties ;-)


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Bewust voor staal gekozen omdat een lederen bandje mij veel minder zal kosten dan dat ik de bracelet nadien zou kopen  voorlopig inderdaad zo dragen, in de winter misschien switch naar leder.


Dat is idd verstandig, maar vind hem ook mooi staan op staal! Voor de winter idd een mooie bruine band erbij. Zo heb ik ook een paar horloges die ik afwissel van staal naar leer/velcro/nato in de winter.


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Dat is idd verstandig, maar vind hem ook mooi staan op staal! Voor de winter idd een mooie bruine band erbij. Zo heb ik ook een paar horloges die ik afwissel van staal naar leer/velcro/nato in de winter.


Hij is inderdaad ook heel mooi op staal. Ook de kwaliteit van de band is heel goed, alle verwisselbare links zijn bijvoorbeeld ook ingeschroefd. Ik ben normaal niet zo een liefhebber van stalen banden, maar deze draagt echt zeer comfortabel. Overal een kleine marge tussen de links, dus niet af en toe een haartje op je arm die er komt tussen te zitten bijvoorbeeld.

Ook nog niet vermeld, maar heb blijkbaar geluk dat ik nu pas 1 koop. Normaal had de gewone AT nog niet de Si14 balansveer. Het stond zelfs nog niet vemeld in de catalogus voor dit model bij de dealer. Maar ik had gelezen dat ze dit ook gelijdelijk aan aan het invoeren zijn voor de AT met gewoon 8500 caliber. En jawel, als ik hem even stil zet en het balanswiel bekijk zie ik inderdaad de Si14 er op geschreven staan. Op zich maakt het misschien niet super veel uit, maar het is toch fijn om het laatste nieuwe te hebben.

Heb ik trouwens al gezegd dat ik zeer tevreden ben met mijn aankoop? ;-)


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Heb ik trouwens al gezegd dat ik zeer tevreden ben met mijn aankoop? ;-)


Het zou eens niet zo moeten zijn!!! ;-)

Heb veel horloges om mijn pols gehad en van de metalen banden vind ik Omega zeer zeker tot de meest comfortabele horen. De band van de Seamaster die staat ook echt in de top 5.


----------



## GuySie

En hij is binnen!



Moet inderdaad even de sig updaten, zie dat er al aardig wat horloges weg zijn die daar nu nog in staan


----------



## Bidle

GuySie said:


> En hij is binnen!
> 
> 
> 
> Moet inderdaad even de sig updaten, zie dat er al aardig wat horloges weg zijn die daar nu nog in staan


Erg mooi!!! Veel draagplezier gewenst, maar dat komt vast goed. Die sig komt wel weer goed!!!


----------



## vanhessche

Mooie Omega! Weet je ongeveer van welk jaar hij is?


----------



## 104RS

Vandaag binnengekregen. En na goedkeuring van het "beest des huizes" ook direct om de pols.
Hooguit nog een keer het glas laten polijsten, al is dat aan de andere kant misschien ook zonde, een dergelijk horloge mag zijn leeftijd mijn inziens ook best enigszins laten zien.
Bijpassende horlogebandjes volgen nog ;-)


----------



## Runaque

Ik heb net ingetekend voor een Bradley uurwerk op kickstarter.


----------



## merl

Runaque said:


> Ik heb net ingetekend voor een Bradley uurwerk op kickstarter.


Ik heb het net even gelezen, interessant concept! Ben benieuwd naar jouw ervaringen als je het ontvangen hebt. Eind van het jaar, toch?


----------



## GuySie

vanhessche said:


> Mooie Omega! Weet je ongeveer van welk jaar hij is?


Verkoper zegt rond 1961, ik heb de serial database nog niet nagekeken.


----------



## Runaque

merl said:


> Ik heb het net even gelezen, interessant concept! Ben benieuwd naar jouw ervaringen als je het ontvangen hebt. Eind van het jaar, toch?


Het zou idd ergens eind dit jaar verscheept worden, maar uit ervaring weet ik dat het soms wel eens stevig kan uitlopen, maar van zodra ik hem heb, dan post ik het vast en zeker hier op het forum samen met mijn bevindingen.


----------



## Martin_B

Ben je een weekendje weg, zijn er gelijk een berg nieuwe mooie aanwinsten.
Gefeliciteerd allemaal :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GeneH

Mij vandaag volgend uurwerk gekocht, onbekend Chinees merk (althans voor mij) maar ik vond het wel een mooi tourbillon achtig model, leveringstermijn +/- 25 dagen.


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd, zolang je er niet te veel van verwacht is het prima. Dergelijke modellen zie je onder veel namen voorbij komen en vallen onder de categorie plakmerken.


----------



## GeneH

Uhu, ik heb/had tien talle van zo'n uurwerken die het vermelden niet waard zijn en die amper iets kosten. Als het een maand meegaat ben ik al content!


----------



## Bidle

GeneH said:


> Uhu, ik heb/had tien talle van zo'n uurwerken die het vermelden niet waard zijn en die amper iets kosten. Als het een maand meegaat ben ik al content!


Oooh, helemaal goed dan!!


----------



## T_I

GeneH said:


> Uhu, ik heb/had tien talle van zo'n uurwerken die het vermelden niet waard zijn en die amper iets kosten. Als het een maand meegaat ben ik al content!


Dat zijn toch van die klokjes die je zonder bezwaren uit elkaar trekt als ze stuk gaan? Dan heb je (ruim) 2x lol van je horloge.


----------



## GeneH

haha, moet ik onthouden!


----------



## MHe225

Hele doos aanwinsten voor mij - dit zat allemaal in de pijplijn, maar we hebben ze even vastgehouden zodat ze samen in één zending deze kant op konden. Excuses voor de kwaliteit van de foto's: toen ik thuiskwam was er nog maar eventjes daglicht, dus als ik eerst alle bescherm plastic verwijderd had en de horloges opgewreven en stof- en vette-vinger vrij gemaakt had, dan was het niet meer gelukt. Zal trachten betere plaatjes te schieten voor als deze horloges in de "Wat Draag Je" draad voorbij komen.

Als eerste dan het 2012 WUS CMW Dubbele Kroon Project horloge met ST2130 uurwerk. M'n eerste indrukken zijn zeer positief:
















En 'n paar ouwe klokjes - op zondag noemen we dit vintage horloges; 1x DongFeng en 2x Sea-Gull ST5 - helaas is de zwarte meeuw niet ongeschonden geland en is de seconde-wijzer los- en verstrikt geraakt. Vraag niet hoe het kan. Uiteraard ben ik daar niet echt blij mee en moet nu op zoek naar een horlogemaker (grom grom)























Zo kan het wel weer eventjes, lijkt mij zo.
Er zitten nog twee MKII's in de pijplijn, maar die verwacht ik op z'n vroegst in 2014. En het 2013 WUS ST5 Project horloge (x3) met een verwachte uitlevering in september

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## T_I

Zo'n WUS blijft leuk en die zilveren meeuw, grandioos. Veel plezier met de aanwinsten en die wijzer moet zo terug geplaatst kunnen worden. Dat heb ik al vaker gedaan, al was dat alleen bij klokjes waar het uurwerk er via de achterkant uit kon. (moet nog een crystal lift vangen, ik krijg er een voor m'n verjaardag)


----------



## Runaque

Zonet aangekomen, de Casio Hunter Timer AMW-704D-7AV.


























De specs zijn best de moeite, maar ik denk dat ik het voornamelijk bij het uur ga houden. 

http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/wat/watch_detail/AMW-704D-7AV/


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Hele doos aanwinsten voor mij - dit zat allemaal in de pijplijn, maar we hebben ze even vastgehouden zodat ze samen in één zending deze kant op konden. Excuses voor de kwaliteit van de foto's: toen ik thuiskwam was er nog maar eventjes daglicht, dus als ik eerst alle bescherm plastic verwijderd had en de horloges opgewreven en stof- en vette-vinger vrij gemaakt had, dan was het niet meer gelukt. Zal trachten betere plaatjes te schieten voor als deze horloges in de "Wat Draag Je" draad voorbij komen.
> 
> Als eerste dan het 2012 WUS CMW Dubbele Kroon Project horloge met ST2130 uurwerk. M'n eerste indrukken zijn zeer positief:
> 
> En 'n paar ouwe klokjes - op zondag noemen we dit vintage horloges; 1x DongFeng en 2x Sea-Gull ST5 - helaas is de zwarte meeuw niet ongeschonden geland en is de seconde-wijzer los- en verstrikt geraakt. Vraag niet hoe het kan. Uiteraard ben ik daar niet echt blij mee en moet nu op zoek naar een horlogemaker (grom grom)
> 
> Zo kan het wel weer eventjes, lijkt mij zo.
> Er zitten nog twee MKII's in de pijplijn, maar die verwacht ik op z'n vroegst in 2014. En het 2013 WUS ST5 Project horloge (x3) met een verwachte uitlevering in september
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


Mooie reeks Ron :-!

Wijzer terugplaatsen is inderdaad echt heel simpel. Achterkant er af, kroon verwijderen door knopje te drukken, en twee schroefjes los. Uurwerk er uit, wijzer (goed loodrecht) terugdrukken. Alles weer terugplaatsen en vastschroeven en klaar is Klara.


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Hele doos aanwinsten voor mij - dit zat allemaal in de pijplijn, maar we hebben ze even vastgehouden zodat ze samen in één zending deze kant op konden. Excuses voor de kwaliteit van de foto's: toen ik thuiskwam was er nog maar eventjes daglicht, dus als ik eerst alle bescherm plastic verwijderd had en de horloges opgewreven en stof- en vette-vinger vrij gemaakt had, dan was het niet meer gelukt. Zal trachten betere plaatjes te schieten voor als deze horloges in de "Wat Draag Je" draad voorbij komen.
> 
> Als eerste dan het 2012 WUS CMW Dubbele Kroon Project horloge met ST2130 uurwerk. M'n eerste indrukken zijn zeer positief:
> 
> En 'n paar ouwe klokjes - op zondag noemen we dit vintage horloges; 1x DongFeng en 2x Sea-Gull ST5 - helaas is de zwarte meeuw niet ongeschonden geland en is de seconde-wijzer los- en verstrikt geraakt. Vraag niet hoe het kan. Uiteraard ben ik daar niet echt blij mee en moet nu op zoek naar een horlogemaker (grom grom)
> 
> Zo kan het wel weer eventjes, lijkt mij zo.
> Er zitten nog twee MKII's in de pijplijn, maar die verwacht ik op z'n vroegst in 2014. En het 2013 WUS ST5 Project horloge (x3) met een verwachte uitlevering in september
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron


Mooie aanwinsten Ron! Denk je dat die MKII's dan echt al komen? 

Zelf verwacht ik een 2013 ST5.....de le HMT.....een BFS.....mijn eerste vijfje.....1 Zulu.....1 Nato.....en een boek over vintage horloges.....aaaaaargh


----------



## Bidle

Hey Ron,

Dat is eigenlijk gewoon een verzameling die je weer hebt toegevoegd aan je verzameling!! Veel plezier en die wijzer dat komt vast wel goed!


----------



## MHe225

Heren, dankjulliewel. Gesterkt door het bovenstaande zal ik de stoute schoenen aantrekken en trachten zelf de wijzer terug te plaatsen. Ik laat jullie weten of dat gelukt is.



merl said:


> Denk je dat die MKII's dan echt al komen?


Hoop doet leven, nietwaar? Ik hoop eigenlijk dat het Project300 horloge daadwerkelijk het daglicht ziet in 2014 alhoewel de vraag is hoeveel er ook geleverd gaan worden in 2014. Misschien maar een handvol. En ik ga er van uit dat het GMT horloge (a.k.a. Key West) pas in 2015 onthuld wordt. Vreemd eigenlijk, want de kast is identiek aan de Kingston en ligt dus eigenlijk op de plank. Wijzerplaat wordt wel een uitdaging als meneer Bill inderdaad 'n witte Gilt plaat maakt. We zullen zien - ik kan er niet zo opgewonden over doen als sommige participanten.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Een klein maar fijn aanwinstje. Aftermarket, hoewel het doosje anders pretendeert 
I-phone snaps, later echte foto's als hij aan het bandje zit.


----------



## kris

Alweer een tijdje geleden dat ik hier heb gepost. Onlangs kwam dit op mijn pad... Ben er erg tevreden over. De pasvorm perfect met 38mm en er moest wel even snel een Nato-tje omheen.


----------



## 104RS

kris said:


> Alweer een tijdje geleden dat ik hier heb gepost. Onlangs kwam dit op mijn pad... Ben er erg tevreden over. De pasvorm perfect met 38mm en er moest wel even snel een Nato-tje omheen.
> View attachment 1186461
> View attachment 1186462
> View attachment 1186457


Gaaf, erg mooi ding. Hij staat hier ook al een tijdje op mijn wenslijstje. Mag ik je vragen naar een goed verkoopadres?


----------



## merl

kris said:


> Alweer een tijdje geleden dat ik hier heb gepost. Onlangs kwam dit op mijn pad... Ben er erg tevreden over. De pasvorm perfect met 38mm en er moest wel even snel een Nato-tje omheen.


Mooi hoor, gefeliciteerd. Ik heb zelf een witte en ben er erg tevreden mee.


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Gaaf, erg mooi ding. Hij staat hier ook al een tijdje op mijn wenslijstje. Mag ik je vragen naar een goed verkoopadres?


Poljot24.de is een goed verkoopadres. Ik heb de mijne daar niet vandaan (was een particuliere koop) maar ik heb daar wel een caseback voor een andere Rus gekocht.


----------



## 104RS

Bedankt voor de tip, merl. Ik zal er eens even rondkijken.
Ik studeer eind volgende week af, dus ik dacht laat ik mezelf eens op een cadeautje trakteren.
Nu alleen eerst nog even het geld "bij elkaar sprokkelen" ;-)

Mijn laatste aanwinst (zie foto hieronder) was jammer genoeg van korte duur. 
Laat ik het zo zeggen; de verkoper was niet helemaal eerlijk geweest over de staat van het uurwerk en de service die hij (niet) gehad heeft.

Inmiddels heb ik wel iets anders leuks onderweg, wat naar verwachting morgen binnen komt.


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Mijn laatste aanwinst (zie foto hieronder) was jammer genoeg van korte duur.
> Laat ik het zo zeggen; de verkoper was niet helemaal eerlijk geweest over de staat van het uurwerk en de service die hij (niet) gehad heeft.


Zonde, het model ziet er wel erg leuk uit.


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Bedankt voor de tip, merl. Ik zal er eens even rondkijken.
> Ik studeer eind volgende week af, dus ik dacht laat ik mezelf eens op een cadeautje trakteren.
> Nu alleen eerst nog even het geld "bij elkaar sprokkelen" ;-)
> 
> Mijn laatste aanwinst (zie foto hieronder) was jammer genoeg van korte duur.
> Laat ik het zo zeggen; de verkoper was niet helemaal eerlijk geweest over de staat van het uurwerk en de service die hij (niet) gehad heeft.
> 
> Inmiddels heb ik wel iets anders leuks onderweg, wat naar verwachting morgen binnen komt.


Balen zeg, van die Enicar. Die is terug naar de verkoper of heb je een geschil met degene?
Ben benieuwd wat je nieuwe aanwinst is. Morgen komt er voor mij ook een binnen.
Succes bij poljot24, hij heeft erg veel modellen.


----------



## 104RS

Ik vind het zelf ook erg jammer inderdaad. Hij is terug naar de verkoper.
Volgens de verkoper had hij een paar weken voor de verkoop een servicebeurt gehad en zou hij perfect en nauwkeurig lopen.

Een tijdje nadat ik hem binnenkreeg liep alleen de secondewijzer nog, toen ben ik er mee naar de horlogemaker geweest.
Die gaf vervolgens aan dat hij zéker de afgelopen aantal jaren niet geserviced was. 
Het niet eerlijk geweest zijn over de zogenaamde service in combinatie met het niet lopen van de minuten en urenwijzer was voor mij reden om contact op te nemen met de verkoper. In overleg besloten hem terug te sturen. 
Ik had min of meer de 'hoofdprijs' betaald, puur omdat hij in perfecte geservicede staat zou zijn.
Hier zou vervolgens ook nog een reaparatie/servicebeurt van 150,- bij komen, daarnaast was mijn vertrouwen in de verkoper hierdoor ook tot een heel laag niveau gezakt. Ook zakt het plezier van het horloge daardoor ook wat weg.

Wat er nu onderweg is vind ik misschien nog wel leuker, een Star Diver Automatic! 
Alleen de bezel is wat verkleurd, daar zou ik eventueel nog een keer een nieuwe voor kunnen zoeken (wat nog een een lastige zoektocht gaat worden denk ik)
De foto's hiervan volgen hopelijk morgen.

Nog even een paar plaatjes gequote van de vorige pagina omdat ik hem nu al een beetje mis ;-)


104RS said:


> View attachment 1177605
> View attachment 1177588
> View attachment 1177589
> View attachment 1177590


----------



## merl

Ben benieuwd!
Zelf heb ik een zwak voor een superdive of een graph.....als ik 1 van deze in goede staat tegenkom tegen een redelijk prijs dan denk ik niet dat ik mijzelf kan inhouden


----------



## 104RS

Ik ben er ook helemaal gek van. Het liefst een Graph met een Valjoux 72. De Jet en Super-jet vind ik ook prachtige modellen.
Helaas vallen deze in goede staat voorlopig niet binnen mijn budget. Ooit..... ;-)


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Ik ben er ook helemaal gek van. Het liefst een Graph met een Valjoux 72. De Jet en Super-jet vind ik ook prachtige modellen.
> Helaas vallen deze in goede staat voorlopig niet binnen mijn budget. Ooit..... ;-)


Voor mij ook inderdaad de Graph met een Valjoux 72.
We gaan niet over een tijdje tegen elkaar opbieden he


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Voor mij ook inderdaad de Graph met een Valjoux 72.
> We gaan niet over een tijdje tegen elkaar opbieden he


Die kans is gelukkig heel klein, ik heb me net ingeschreven voor een vervolgstudie, dus de komende tijd/jaren verwacht ik sowieso geen dergelijke bedragen óver te hebben.

Sterker nog, ik ben op het moment zelfs op zoek naar een nieuwe bijbaan voor naast mijn studie.... 
Zolang ik die niet heb zul je sowieso weinig last van mij hebben qua tegen elkaar opbieden, laat staan in die prijsklasse ;-)


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Die kans is gelukkig heel klein, ik heb me net ingeschreven voor een vervolgstudie, dus de komende tijd/jaren verwacht ik sowieso geen dergelijke bedragen óver te hebben.
> 
> Sterker nog, ik ben op het moment zelfs op zoek naar een nieuwe bijbaan voor naast mijn studie....
> Zolang ik die niet heb zul je sowieso weinig last van mij hebben qua tegen elkaar opbieden, laat staan in die prijsklasse ;-)


ah, veel succes alvast met jouw vervolgstudie en het zoeken naar een bijbaan!


----------



## kris

> Originally Posted by *104RS* Gaaf, erg mooi ding. Hij staat hier ook al een tijdje op mijn wenslijstje. Mag ik je vragen naar een goed verkoopadres?
> 
> <<Poljot24.de is een goed verkoopadres. Ik heb de mijne daar niet  vandaan (was een particuliere koop) maar ik heb daar wel een caseback voor een andere Rus gekocht. >>


@104RS, inderdaad zoals merl aanhaalt, ik heb de mijne via Julian Kampmann van Poljot24.de , prima adres.


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> ah, veel succes alvast met jouw vervolgstudie en het zoeken naar een bijbaan!


Bedankt! Mocht jij wel een Graph op de kop weten tikken zie ik de foto's hier graag verschijnen!
Dan is de volgende die langs komt over een paar jaar voor mij ;-)


----------



## merl

Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen. :-!
Een Seiko uit de SNKF series. Om precies te zijn een SNKF11K.
Deze stond al lang op mijn lijst en ik heb er eindelijk een gevonden.
Horloges uit deze serie zijn waarschijnlijk geproduceerd van 2007 t/m 2011 en zijn erg populair.
Ze worden de laatste jaren dan ook zelden te koop gezet en als dat al gebeurt dan wordt er rustig $350 tot $500 voor gevraagd :think:. Nieuwprijs was toen onder de $125.
Zoals wel voor meerdere Seiko modellen geldt, heeft ook deze een bijnaam: *BFS*....oftewel *B*ig *F*reakin' *S*eiko
Het is voor een mechanische Seiko (duikers buiten beschouwing gelaten) een groot horloge:
Bezel: 43 mm
Lug2lug: 51 mm
Lug: 24 mm

Ongeveer even groot als mijn Sumo dus... 

Hierbij de plaatjes:


----------



## GeneH

Ik ben fan!

Al vind ik de meeste Seiko modellen niet meteen mijn smaak, deze kan ik zeker pruimen!


----------



## Lester Sr.

Mijn laatste aanwinst is de Seiko Neo Monster White. Aangezien plaatjes meer zeggen dan praatjes wil ik het daar bij houden:




























En nog een plaatje van mijn voorlaatste aanwinst: de Oriënt Mako:


----------



## T_I

De Mako is wel erg mooi. Gefeliciteerd.


----------



## 104RS

GeneH said:


> Ik ben fan!
> 
> Al vind ik de meeste Seiko modellen niet meteen mijn smaak, deze kan ik zeker pruimen!


Beter had ik mijn eigen mening niet kunnen omschrijven. Ben het helemaal met je eens, mooie Seiko!


----------



## 104RS

Nou, die nieuwe aanwinst van mij laat op zich wachten.

Duitsers en Ebay, het blijft een slechte combinatie. Zo ingewikkeld is het toch allemaal niet?
Eerst doet PostNL er 13 dagen over om een pakketje van een afstand van hemelsbreed 350km te bezorgen.
Vervolgens maak ik het pakketje open, heeft die onverlaat me een compleet ander merk/type horloge toegestuurd dan ik gekocht heb. Gaat weer lekker zo...


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> .... Duitsers en Ebay, het blijft een slechte combinatie .... heeft die onverlaat me een compleet ander merk/type horloge toegestuurd dan ik gekocht heb ....


Oei - neemt hij het horloge terug? Niet om je bang te maken, maar ....

Niet alleen Duitsers en eBay maar ook HK Chinezen - ik heb bijna 2 jaar geleden een originele Tissot Visodate Heritage, inclusief papieren, box en al, via eBay in HK gekocht. Soepele transactie, helemaal in lijn met de goede referenties / feedback op eBay. Alleen het horloge dat ik ontving was gruwelijk nep, met labels, tags, garantiekaart en gebruiksaanwijzing van een ander model (goedkope Quartz Tissot) in een originele box. Verkoper wilde het horloge niet terugnemen, maar bood $100 korting. Na wat geharrewar, toch maar een klacht ingediend. 
Het Buyer Protection programma werkt wel, maar er zitten wat adders onder het gras: je moet het horloge aangetekend en verzekerd terugsturen. Dat heb ik gedaan, maar vervolgens tekent de verkoper niet voor ontvangst, laat het op het postkantoor liggen en uiteindelijk komt het bij mij terug. Daar heeft eBay verder geen boodschap aan en ik krijg een volledige restitutie van het aankoop bedrag. Maar niet van de verzendkosten, dus uiteindelijk ben ik voor zo'n $70 het schip in gegaan.

Dat was dus mijn eerste en laatste eBay horloge.

Hopelijk vergaat het jou beter. Houd ons op de hoogte.
Ron


----------



## merl

pffff, lekker is dat. Hopelijk is het een echte fout geweest en zie je jouw aankoop snel tegemoet. Zelf heb ik zoiets nog niet meegemaakt en gebruik ik dus nog steeds alle koopmogelijkheden.
Zoiets zal mij vast ook wel een keer overkomen.
Succes er mee en hou ons op de hoogte!


----------



## 104RS

Bedankt voor het delen van je ervaring MHe225, dat is een vervelende situatie.
Het principe van het hele verhaal doet in zo'n geval nog meer pijn dan de $70.
De oneerlijkheid van de verkoper maakt je dan echt kwaad.

Ik ben er bijna van overtuigd dat de verkoper in mijn geval het bewust heeft gedaan.
Na het hele verhaal uitgelegd te hebben zegt hij doodleuk en kortaf, "it's not my problem" en "I don't care"
Hij gaf ook verder niet toe en werkt waar mogelijk tegen. 

Uiteindelijk gaf hij het toe, nadat ik alles waar zijn oneerlijkheid uit blijkt aangeleverd had, maar zegt dan alsnog doodleuk dat hij de beslissing van Paypal wil afwachten in plaats van zelf een oplossing te zoeken.
Nota bene ná dat hij zojuist had toegegeven dat het niet klopte wat hij had gedaan. 

Ik had dus een Paypal-claim geopend en zojuist bericht gekregen dat de verkoper hem terug moet nemen.
Echter lijkt het erop dat ik niet hoef te verwachten dat ik het oorspronkelijk gekochte horloge nog ga krijgen, waar ik misschien nog wel meer van baal. 
Ook kost het natuurlijk veel tijd en ergernis, wat ook minstens zo vervelend is.
Ik ga hem straks terugsturen, nu maar hopen dat ik niet tegen hetzelfde verhaal als MHe225 aanloop.

Wel moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik eigenlijk voorheen geen problemen heb ondervonden bij het kopen via internet, alleen nu ineens plotseling tweemaal achter elkaar. 
Alsof het lot er mee speelt.


----------



## vanhessche

Spijtig om deze ervaringen te lezen. Ikzelf heb enkel goede ervaringen met eBay, en zelfs al veel met mensen uit Duitsland.
Uit Duitsland bestel ik vooral onderdelen voor de auto/moto, omdat die daar echt veel goedkoper zijn.

Ik heb ook al 3 horloge's besteld op eBay, en ook enkel maar goede ervaringen eigenlijk.

@140RS, allesinds nog veel succes ! Hopelijk komt alles uiteindelijk in orde.

Even terug on-topic, hier een kleine nieuwe aanwinst. Geen horloge, meer wel gerelateerd met mijn échte laatste nieuwe aanwinst.
Vandaag het COSC certificaat ontvangen van mijn nieuwe Omega: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B36o9hX-lSCzazQybFY4NnBsS00/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## 104RS

Ik heb ook bijna alleen maar goede ervaringen met kopen via Ebay, ook met kopen van Duitsers.
Maar enkele rotte appels heb je natuurlijk overal tussen zitten, daar kan ik moeilijk als schuldige voor aanwijzen.
Het enige probleem met Duitsers en Ebay is de vaak de wat gebrekkige communicatie, uitzonderingen daargelaten natuurlijk.


----------



## 104RS

Nog wel een andere klok binnengekregen, alleen is die niet voor om de pols ;-)


----------



## T_I

Leuk, ik heb ook nog een oude schaakklok staan, eentje die qua design wel eens uit de 60's of 70's zou kunnen zijn.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik kom net terug van 13 dagen Spanje (Madrid, Alicante en Valencia in die volgorde) en ben daar elke keer weer de Swatch stores en El Corte Inglessen (soort van Bijenkorf) binnegewandeld op zoek naar leuke Swatch modellen. Leek me wel een mooi souvenir voor mezelf namelijk. In eerste instantie was ik vooral geinteresseerd in een van de nieuwe Scuba Libre horloges die ze nu verkopen. Lekker lomp model (43mm) met leuke kleurtjes, mogelijk open-heart quartz en waterdicht tot 200 meter.










Na deze meerdere keren te hebben geprobeerd in verschillende Spaanse provincies heb ik voor mezelf besloten dat dit het toch niet zou gaan worden.
Ik kon net geen perfecte kleurencombi vinden en door de dikke bezel voelt het horloge nog wat plastikkeriger aan dan normaal gesproken bij Swatch.

Daarna heb ik nog even getwijfeld aan een aantal andere modellen maar uiteindelijk besloten dat het idee van een Swatch-souvenir toch niet zou gaan werken.

Gisteren tijdens de eerste dag terug in Nederland toch maar een rondje langs een aantal Swatch verkooppunten gedaan en uiteindelijk bij de V&D een van mijn kandidaten tegengekomen in de afprijzings-vitrine! Meteen gekocht dus 

Het gaat om een quartz chrono, maar zoals jullie kunnen zien is het voornaamste verkooppunt (voor velen juist niet waarschijnlijk) dat het horloge compleet wit is. Kast wit, bandje wit, wijzerplaat wit, wijzers wit, datum wit, alle nummers en teksten wit. Hierdoor uiteraard erg lastig af te lezen maar in het kader van vorm boven functie (Swatch is daar goed in) wel een opvallend ding!

Lastig te fotograferen trouwens ;-)


----------



## merl

Wow......die is......wit!
Gefeliciteerd er mee!

Begin een beetje te vaak in dit gedeelte te komen en heb dus weer een nieuwe aanwinst...:roll:

Mijn eerste Citizen.... Ik ben normaal gesproken niet echt gecharmeerd van hun modellen maar het lijkt er op dat hun mechanische horloges mij wel aardig aanspreken.
De plaatjes:








Er is veel aandacht besteed aan de dial met de verschillende lagen









De hourmarkers zweven deels


















Ook het uurwerk heeft de nodige aandacht gekregen









Het horloge kwam met de bijbehorende watchwinder


----------



## merl

Dit is te erg....deze post is direct na mijn vorige....:think:....voorlopig maar even rustiger aan doen 
Daarbij komt ook nog dat ik na twee 3133 chrono's en twee day-dates nu twee horloges met een 24 uurs deel kort na elkaar gekocht heb en het is niet eens dat ik dat bewust doe :-s
Gelukkig is het met de 3133's en de day-dates nog goed gekomen en is er van elk maar 1 overgebleven ;-)

Hierbij dan mijn eerste Seiko vijf. Zoals wel meer mensen hou ik niet echt van het 5 schildje op de dial maar heb ik voor deze een uitzondering gemaakt omdat ik het goed vind passen bij dit sportieve model.

Op het standaard bandje:









Op een bijpassend Nato:


----------



## Bidle

Met die Nato zou ik hem ook zo kunnen dragen!! Gaaf!


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


>


Gefeliciteerd - ik vind hem ook wel erg geslaagd met deze nato-band en het 5-je stoort mij geenszins. De 5-serie (nee, niet de BMW's) is toch eigenlijk een voortzetting van de serie waar mijn militaire Seiko uitkomt? Die bieden heel veel horloge voor je geld en ik verbaas mij telkens weer hoe goed het horloge loopt, hoe goed de lume is en hoe lang de gang reserve is. Winden deze horloges bi-directioneel?

Veel plezier en voel je vooral niet slecht over 2 aankopen in zo'n korte periode.

Ron


----------



## T_I

Ik zit al een tijdje te twijfelen over een 5'je. Ik vind de SNK603 - blauw wel erg mooi. De kwaliteit bevalt wel als ik dat zo lees.

Deze ziet er goed uit.


----------



## Martin_B

De kleurcombi is inderdaad helemaal perfect. Leuke aanwinst, veel plezier ermee. Maar pas op dat je niet eindigt met 100 horloges om uit te kiezen :-d


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Maar pas op dat je niet eindigt met 100 horloges om uit te kiezen :-d


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd - ik vind hem ook wel erg geslaagd met deze nato-band en het 5-je stoort mij geenszins. De 5-serie (nee, niet de BMW's) is toch eigenlijk een voortzetting van de serie waar mijn militaire Seiko uitkomt? Die bieden heel veel horloge voor je geld en ik verbaas mij telkens weer hoe goed het horloge loopt, hoe goed de lume is en hoe lang de gang reserve is. Winden deze horloges bi-directioneel?
> 
> Veel plezier en voel je vooral niet slecht over 2 aankopen in zo'n korte periode.
> 
> Ron


Dank je! het waren er....3....in....1 week 
Hier een Seiko 5 link ter gelegenheid het 50 jarig bestaan van de 5.
http://www.seikowatches.com/5sports/50th/seiko5story/index.html


----------



## T_I

merl said:


> Dank je! het waren er....3....in....1 week
> Hier een Seiko 5 link ter gelegenheid het 50 jarig bestaan van de 5.
> THE SEIKO 5 STORY | SEIKO 5 SPORTS


Doe niet...










Want one!


----------



## 104RS

Je bent lekker op stoom of niet merl? ;-)

Deze heb ik vandaag binnengekregen.
Wederom niet voor om de pols, maar een jaren '60 mechanische stopwatch, ik vind het een erg gaaf ding.
Zelf het originele rode koord zit er nog aan.







Samen met zijn iets jongere broertje die wel voor om de pols is bedoeld ;-)
Van hetzelfde merk waar amper informatie over te vinden is, al drukt dat de pret niet echt eerlijk gezegd.


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Je bent lekker op stoom of niet merl? ;-)


Ja, maar voor nu......rust!
Al zou het zomaar weer kunnen zijn dat er binnenkort weer 1 verkoop, ach ja.....

Leuke stopwatch! laat ik daar maar niet aan beginnen ;-)


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> ... ik verbaas mij telkens weer hoe .... lang de gang reserve is. Winden deze horloges bi-directioneel?


U vraagt, wij draaien |>



merl said:


> Hier een Seiko 5 link ter gelegenheid het 50 jarig bestaan van de 5.


Heb ik toch weer wat geleerd en antwoord op mijn vraag gekregen:

_In 1959, Seiko invented the Magic Lever, the ingenious mechanism that winds the mainspring more efficiently. This device harnesses all the energy created by the rotor as it turns in both directions, clockwise and anti-clockwise, greatly increasing the power transfer to the mainspring and delivering faster winding speed. Seiko 5 Sports 's Caliber 4R inherited this technology and brought a new level of convenience to the mechanical watch_


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> U vraagt, wij draaien |>
> 
> Heb ik toch weer wat geleerd en antwoord op mijn vraag gekregen:
> 
> _In 1959, Seiko invented the Magic Lever, the ingenious mechanism that winds the mainspring more efficiently. This device harnesses all the energy created by the rotor as it turns in both directions, clockwise and anti-clockwise, greatly increasing the power transfer to the mainspring and delivering faster winding speed. Seiko 5 Sports 's Caliber 4R inherited this technology and brought a new level of convenience to the mechanical watch_
> 
> View attachment 1198420


Haha, mooi!

2 dagen de Seiko 5 omgehad en al is het een leuk horloge, ik heb er geen klik mee.
Deze gaat dus weer de verkoop in.


----------



## T_I

Zonde, het is een leuk klokje, maar geen klik is geen klik. Ik hoop op de Rikketik wat te vinden de 6e. Het wensenlijstje is een one hander met wat kwaliteit (meer dan de Luch), een 24 uurs horloge (of nog beter, beide) of een leuke 5.


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Je bent lekker op stoom of niet merl? ;-)
> 
> Deze heb ik vandaag binnengekregen.
> Wederom niet voor om de pols, maar een jaren '60 mechanische stopwatch, ik vind het een erg gaaf ding.
> Zelf het originele rode koord zit er nog aan.
> View attachment 1198077
> 
> Samen met zijn iets jongere broertje die wel voor om de pols is bedoeld ;-)
> Van hetzelfde merk waar amper informatie over te vinden is, al drukt dat de pret niet echt eerlijk gezegd.


Zie je stopwatch nu pas, wat een gaaf ding!! Die moet je niet meer weg doen. Iig niet zonder mij een PB te sturen,... hahahaha! ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Zie je stopwatch nu pas, wat een gaaf ding!! Die moet je niet meer weg doen. Iig niet zonder mij een PB te sturen,... hahahaha! ;-)


Thanks!
De kans dat hij weggaat is wel héél erg klein. Ongeveer net zo klein als de kans dat het horloge wat er naast ligt weggaat ;-)
Op de een of andere manier ben ik echt gek op dat horloge, absoluut een van mijn favorieten.
Ik zit er naar te kijken om een keer iets van een vitrinekast te kopen om dit soort dingen in te leggen.
Heeft er iemand toevallig nog tips voor betaalbare glazen vitrinekasten?

Vandaag weer geen aanwinst in de vorm van een horloge, maar ik ben wel eindelijk afgestudeerd.
Vanochtend mijn presentatie en verdediging gehad. De beoordeling is een 7, ik ben er tevreden mee.

Nu heb ik eindelijk even "vakantie".... ik ga morgenvroeg voor een dag of 10 naar Alicante.
De dag voor ik terugkom begint het nieuwe jaar alweer, dus echt een lange vakantie zit er niet in dit jaar. 
Toch ben ik blij nog even weg te kunnen!


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Thanks!
> De kans dat hij weggaat is wel héél erg klein. Ongeveer net zo klein als de kans dat het horloge wat er naast ligt weggaat ;-)
> Op de een of andere manier ben ik echt gek op dat horloge, absoluut een van mijn favorieten.
> Ik zit er naar te kijken om een keer iets van een vitrinekast te kopen om dit soort dingen in te leggen.
> Heeft er iemand toevallig nog tips voor betaalbare glazen vitrinekasten?
> 
> Vandaag weer geen aanwinst in de vorm van een horloge, maar ik ben wel eindelijk afgestudeerd.
> Vanochtend mijn presentatie en verdediging gehad. De beoordeling is een 7, ik ben er tevreden mee.
> 
> Nu heb ik eindelijk even "vakantie".... ik ga morgenvroeg voor een dag of 10 naar Alicante.
> De dag voor ik terugkom begint het nieuwe jaar alweer, dus echt een lange vakantie zit er niet in dit jaar.
> Toch ben ik blij nog even weg te kunnen!


Vitrine? Goedkoop? DETOLF Vitrinekast - beukenpatroon - IKEA
Veel plezier alvast op vakantie! :-!

Groeten,
Martin


----------



## 104RS

Bedankt Martin!

Dat is ook echt precies wat ik in gedachten had die vitrinekast, goed betaalbaar ook.
Wanneer ik terug ben direct even langs de IKEA!


----------



## polonorte2

Gucci Pantheon automaat YA115.201...


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Bedankt Martin!
> 
> Dat is ook echt precies wat ik in gedachten had die vitrinekast, goed betaalbaar ook.
> Wanneer ik terug ben direct even langs de IKEA!


Heb er hier nog ergens drie staan en waren/zijn echt prima! Let enkel wel op wat voor lampje erin doet.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik gebruik er een smalle Billy (40cm geloof ik, bij 2 meter hoog) met glazen deur voor. 
Bij Billy kan je allerlei deuren kopen, o.a. vitrine dus.


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Wijzer terugplaatsen is inderdaad echt heel simpel. Achterkant er af, kroon verwijderen door knopje te drukken, en twee schroefjes los. Uurwerk er uit, wijzer (goed loodrecht) terugdrukken. Alles weer terugplaatsen en vastschroeven en klaar is Klara.


Dat was inderdaad een fluitje van een cent ..... tot het punt waar ik de secondewijzer moet terugplaatsen. Dat krijg ik domweg niet voor elkaar: wijzer is te iel, vingers te grof en ogen te slecht. Onvoldoende ruimte onder mijn vergrootglas (op standaard) ..... Ik werd er helemaal kriegel en nerveus van. Dus voorlopig tikt het horloge zonder secondewijzer en ligt deze in een doosje. Ook niet verkeerd, maar er is dan minder te zien. Ikzelf vind de gladde beweging van de secondewijzer van een mechanisch horloge mooi en rustgevend om naar te kijken. Niks _Tempus Fugit_ - veel langzamer dan dat.

Is het de moeite waard 'n hulpje / tool voor het plaatsen van wijzers te kopen en zo ja, waar?

Groeten,
Ron

PS - laatste aanwinst: nieuwe wasmachine ..... (nee, ik ga geen foto plaatsen). Het was een dure week :-( en onze buffer heeft flink schade opgelopen.


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Is het de moeite waard 'n hulpje / tool voor het plaatsen van wijzers te kopen en zo ja, waar?


Geen flauw idee (tot nu toe is het me prima handmatig gelukt, een voordeel ban kleine polsen en slanke vingers) en b.v. deal extreme (dan zal ie 'on the bay' vast wel goedkoper te vinden zijn.

BTW 6-10 is er weer een rikketik. Moet vast ook wel wat te vinden zijn. (al is die vast wat te ver voor je  )


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> PS - laatste aanwinst: nieuwe wasmachine ..... (nee, ik ga geen foto plaatsen).


Hm, ken het. Zitten in de afrondende fase van een grote verbouwing en onze ongeplande nieuwe wasmachine is deze week bezorgd.


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Dat was inderdaad een fluitje van een cent ..... tot het punt waar ik de secondewijzer moet terugplaatsen. Dat krijg ik domweg niet voor elkaar: wijzer is te iel, vingers te grof en ogen te slecht. Onvoldoende ruimte onder mijn vergrootglas (op standaard) ..... Ik werd er helemaal kriegel en nerveus van. Dus voorlopig tikt het horloge zonder secondewijzer en ligt deze in een doosje. Ook niet verkeerd, maar er is dan minder te zien. Ikzelf vind de gladde beweging van de secondewijzer van een mechanisch horloge mooi en rustgevend om naar te kijken. Niks _Tempus Fugit_ - veel langzamer dan dat.
> 
> Is het de moeite waard 'n hulpje / tool voor het plaatsen van wijzers te kopen en zo ja, waar?
> 
> Groeten,
> Ron
> 
> PS - laatste aanwinst: nieuwe wasmachine ..... (nee, ik ga geen foto plaatsen). Het was een dure week :-( en onze buffer heeft flink schade opgelopen.


Ik ken het probleem. Mijn handen zijn niet steady genoeg voor het hele fijne werk. Ik heb een wijzerplaats tooltje, en gebruik vaak een hulpmiddel zoals een stukje karton om de wijzer recht te leggen boven de as, samen met een pincet. Pas wel enorm op voor het beschadigen van de wijzerplaat.




Ik heb deze spullen op de rikketik gekocht, maar er is genoeg op ebay te vinden.

Groeten,

Martin

ps, gefeliciteerd met de nieuwe wasmachine ;-)


----------



## T_I

Tja, ik ben nu zwaar ongeplande overuren aan het draaien, dus mijn volgende aanwinst is bij elkaar verdiend. Nu nog wachten tot het benodigde bedrag op de rekening staat en dan de Kemmner Einzieger bestellen. (met ETA als ik overtuigd ben van het nut)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Tja, ik ben nu zwaar ongeplande overuren aan het draaien, dus mijn volgende aanwinst is bij elkaar verdiend. Nu nog wachten tot het benodigde bedrag op de rekening staat en dan de Kemmner Einzieger bestellen. (met ETA als ik overtuigd ben van het nut)


Er is niet direct nut voor een ETA. Over het algemeen zijn ze iets nauwkeuriger en netter afgewerkt. Aan de andere kant straks wellicht lastiger/duurder om te servicen. Het is maar net wat je wil.

Ik zou iig wel voor de ETA gaan, .....


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Ik zou iig wel voor de ETA gaan, .....


Als ik de Seagull en ETA in kwestie naast elkaar zie zien ze er identiek uit, dus lijkt de Seagull een 'homage' te zijn van de ETA. Zou je daar een toeslag van 40% op je horloge voor over hebben? (al is die toeslag 'maar' 105 euro)
Mijn budget is is niet zo groot en ik heb al flink zitten wikken en wegen op de Orient en die was slechts 230,=


----------



## Bidle

Niet iedereen ziet hetzelfde natuurlijk. ;-) 
Maar ja, ik zou het er voor over hebben en ook, bijwijze van, 200,- meer. Natuurlijk speelt budget ook een rol. 
De Seagull is overigens niet echt een homage maar gewoon een kopie. Op zich niks mis mee! Daarbij is de ETA ook gewoon een kopie!! 


Maar volgens mij heb je de keus al gemaakt en er is verder ook niks met de Seagull.


----------



## boeing767

Nog niet in huis, maar vanochtend mijn 3e TW steel besteld (erg tevreden over mijn andere 2 TW Steels). Een horloge in de groep van "hate it or love it"......
Kon hem niet laten liggen met deze korting (watch2day.nl) b-)


----------



## GeneH

Was ik ook over aan het twijfelen, toch maar niet gedaan.


----------



## boeing767

GeneH said:


> Was ik ook over aan het twijfelen, toch maar niet gedaan.


Ik moet toegeven dat ik ook ergg zat te twijfelen... Voor de orginele prijs had ik het ook niet gedaan, maar ik heb dit type model Grandeur al.. Ze zitten heerlijk en ik was nog op zoek naar een rose-achtig horloge.... Dus ja, dat trok mij over de streep. Eigenlijk meer een aanvulling op de collectie...

Ben ik toch benieuwd waarom jij het niet hebt gedaan?

Stiekem hoop ik dat ze binnenkort nog de nieuwe TW Steel serie in de verkoop gooien.... Vast niet :-(.. Van het weekend in het echt gezien en dat ziet er toch wel erg strak uit.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Maar volgens mij heb je de keus al gemaakt en er is verder ook niks met de Seagull.


Ik ben weer lekker aan het twijfelen. Het horloge moet wel nog minimaal 40 jaar mee gaan en te onderhouden/repareren zijn. Dan ben ik wel benieuwd hoe het zit met de beschikbaarheid van de onderdelen van het seagul loopwerk.


----------



## Oldheritage

T_I said:


> Ik ben weer lekker aan het twijfelen. Het horloge moet wel nog minimaal 40 jaar mee gaan en te onderhouden/repareren zijn. Dan ben ik wel benieuwd hoe het zit met de beschikbaarheid van de onderdelen van het seagul loopwerk.


Eerlijk: kans dat je op een handopwinder die je een beetje onderhoudt onderdelen nodig hebt is klein. Daarnaast is het erg gemakkelijk om hele nieuwe binnenwerken van Seagull te kopen en ook de onderdelenvoorziening is OK. Er zijn genoeg contacten zoals Seagull USA en Thomas in Hong Kong die onderdelen kunnen leveren.


----------



## GeneH

boeing767 said:


> Ben ik toch benieuwd waarom jij het niet hebt gedaan?


Eigenlijk omdat ik deze tw steel reeds in men bezit heb en het min of meer erop trekt. Oké, niet helemaal maar eveneens rosé goud enz


----------



## boeing767

GeneH said:


> Eigenlijk omdat ik deze tw steel reeds in men bezit heb en het min of meer erop trekt. Oké, niet helemaal maar eveneens rosé goud enz


Kan me voorstellen dat je deze dan overslaat ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Oldheritage said:


> Eerlijk: kans dat je op een handopwinder die je een beetje onderhoudt onderdelen nodig hebt is klein. Daarnaast is het erg gemakkelijk om hele nieuwe binnenwerken van Seagull te kopen en ook de onderdelenvoorziening is OK. Er zijn genoeg contacten zoals Seagull USA en Thomas in Hong Kong die onderdelen kunnen leveren.


Of je koopt voor 2-3 tientjes een heel nieuw uurwerk 
Dit was overigens nog niet heel lang geleden bijna de inkoopsprijs voor de basic zwitserse varianten voordat de kunstmatige schaarste zijn intrede deed :-(


----------



## T_I

Met die ruim 100 extra kan ik veel leukere dingen doen. (en als dit klopt minimaal 3 uurwerken vangen als het nodig is  )

Thanks. Einde twijfel. Vanavond de order aftikken met de Seagull. (Ik kan niet wachten nu...)


----------



## Oldheritage

Martin_B said:


> Of je koopt voor 2-3 tientjes een heel nieuw uurwerk
> Dit was overigens nog niet heel lang geleden bijna de inkoopsprijs voor de basic zwitserse varianten voordat de kunstmatige schaarste zijn intrede deed :-(


Klopt, maar ben ik geen fan van. Ik service zelfs mijn goedkoopste horloges (Vostok bv.). Ik werp niet graag mechanische dingen weg ;-)


----------



## T_I

Oldheritage said:


> Klopt, maar ben ik geen fan van. Ik service zelfs mijn goedkoopste horloges (Vostok bv.). Ik werp niet graag mechanische dingen weg ;-)


Die insteek ken ik,maar als ie stuk gaat en ik met een vers loopwerk 'm weer aan de gang kan krijgen heb ik een leuk loopwerk om te demonteren. (onder het mom 'stuk is ie toch al, hoe werkt het nu en kan ik 'm stiekem toch maken?) Ik heb aangegeven dat ik voor de Seagul ga, nu nog een leuke bijpassende strap.


----------



## Martin_B

Oldheritage said:


> Klopt, maar ben ik geen fan van. Ik service zelfs mijn goedkoopste horloges (Vostok bv.). Ik werp niet graag mechanische dingen weg ;-)


Snap ik helemaal. Maar als je een onderdeel nodig hebt, of het niet zelf kan en een horlogemaker moet betalen, wordt het economisch gezien een ander verhaal. Los daarvan, als je een los uurwerk koopt, of het nou een ETA of SeaGull is, moet je hem zowiezo een beurtje geven en olieën, zo heb ik begrepen, omdat ze droog geleverd zouden worden.


----------



## Oldheritage

Ik betaal voor service, kan het zelf namelijk (nog) niet. Maar dat heb ik er graag voor over ;-)


----------



## T_I

Yes, Hij's binnen, m'n eigen Cjiaba Co3be3aue. (creatieve naam ivm het ontbreken van wat letters in ons alfabet  )


----------



## boeing767

Volgens mij ben ik nog nooit zo kort eigenaar van een nieuw horloge geweest.... :-(

Afgelopen dinsdag kwam mijn bestelde TW steel diver binnen (zo'n leuke dag deal op watch2day), maar binnen 5 minuten wist ik het al.... Dat is niet wat ik er van verwacht had, geen klik.... 1x neergelegd naast mijn andere tw-steels en 1x om mijn pols gehad, maar dit veranderde niks aan mijn gevoel. Dus is het horloge direct weer terug in de doos gegaan. Retour afzender, helaas..... Blijft toch lastig zo'n koop op afstand.


----------



## kj2

Vostok Europe Ekranoplan. Heb nog geen foto's, het horloge wordt vanaf maandag pas in elkaar gezet in Litouwen


----------



## MHe225

Heel goed, gefeliciteerd. Ken(de) dit model nog niet, echter eventjes zoeken en voila, 'n zeer objectieve en positieve beschrijving van dit horloge. Je moet er wel een beetje Duits voor spreken (eh, verstaan) maar dat is voor de meeste Nederlanders geen probleem, toch?






Ben benieuwd naar jouw bevindingen en foto's als het horloge eenmaal binnen is. Wanneer wordt het verwacht?

Ron


----------



## kj2

MHe225 said:


> Heel goed, gefeliciteerd. Ken(de) dit model nog niet, echter eventjes zoeken en voila, 'n zeer objectieve en positieve beschrijving van dit horloge. Je moet er wel een beetje Duits voor spreken (eh, verstaan) maar dat is voor de meeste Nederlanders geen probleem, toch?
> Ben benieuwd naar jouw bevindingen en foto's als het horloge eenmaal binnen is. Wanneer wordt het verwacht?
> Ron


Vanaf maandag start de productie weer. Ik verwacht dat ik hem met 3/4(als het lang duurt 5) weken moet hebben 
Zat al een tijdje te kijken naar een VE horloge, maar de prijs was altijd een minpunt voor mij. Maar.. geld moet rollen


----------



## EricSW

Mijn nieuwe aanwinst. Ik wilde al heel veel jaren een keer een Oris kopen. Favoriet was altijd de TT1 chronograaf, totdat Oris de 'wave-dial' introduceerde. Dat vond ik ik niet zon fraaie 'verbetering'. Jaren later zag ik de Oris Maldives voorbij komen op het www. Helemaal verliefd was ik op dat horloge. Echter bleek bij de juwelier dat de 43 mm kast van de Maldives - naar mijn mening - net niet groot genoeg was voor mijn pols. Jammer maar helaas, niks meer om voor te sparen. Tot er ongeveer drie maanden geleden op Bazelworld een nieuwe Oris werd geintroduceerd, in 46 mm. Bij de juwelier een paar weken later omgehad, en hiervoor zou de komende tijd gespaard gaan worden....

Nog langer verhaal wat korter; 6 september jl werd ik 40 en heb de Oris Aquis Depth Gauge, dat is hem dus, cadeau gekregen! Dus weer niks om voor te sparen, haha..

Genoeg gel...ld...daar is ie dan: (iphone-pics)

















De verpakking is alleen al de moeite waard:


















Bijna vergeten, ik had er een bijpassende verjaardagstaart bij


----------



## MHe225

Gefeliciteerd (2x), Eric: vooreerst met je 40ste verjaardag en ook met dit geweldige cadeau. Wie was de goede / gulle gever? Misschien moet ik de datum van mijn verjaardag eventjes doorspelen :-d

Wel een heel mooi horloge en zeer massief ogend. Wat voor jou de plus van dit horloge is (grootte) is voor mij juist de min. Maar het is er niet minder mooi om en het totaal pakket is ook niet verkeerd. Neem aan dat de taart niet van de horlogier / juwelier was ;-)

Wij waren gisteren bij een feestje voor een 65ste verjaardag en daar was een HD-taart (yup, Harley Davidson) - heb geen plaatje. Er was overigens geen bijpassend cadeau ....

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Ik zat het afgelopen weekend bij mijn ouders (ze wonen een paar straten verderop, dus dat was niet zo bijzonder) en het gesprek kwam op klokken uit. Mijn vader vertelde dat het klokje van Oma nog altijd op zolder stond, dus die werd even opgehaald. Dit klokje heb ik als kind altijd met veel interesse bekeken, en het slaan bracht gelijk veel herinneringen terug. Lang verhaal kort, deze staat nu op mijn schouw:


Qua stijl hoort het niet bij de inrichting, en toch vind ik het fantastisch dit stukje jeugdsentiment in huis te hebben en het misstaat absoluut niet :-!
Alleen mijn kinderen hebben nog al wat commentaar als hij elk half uur slaat terwijl zij TV zitten te kijken. Dat kan je uitzetten, maar doe ik lekker nog even niet :-d

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd (2x), Eric: vooreerst met je 40ste verjaardag en ook met dit geweldige cadeau. Wie was de goede / gulle gever? Misschien moet ik de datum van mijn verjaardag eventjes doorspelen :-d
> 
> Wel een heel mooi horloge en zeer massief ogend. Wat voor jou de plus van dit horloge is (grootte) is voor mij juist de min. Maar het is er niet minder mooi om en het totaal pakket is ook niet verkeerd. Neem aan dat de taart niet van de horlogier / juwelier was ;-)
> 
> Wij waren gisteren bij een feestje voor een 65ste verjaardag en daar was een HD-taart (yup, Harley Davidson) - heb geen plaatje. Er was overigens geen bijpassend cadeau ....
> 
> Ron


Bedankt Ron,

Ik heb het horloge van mijn vrouw en mijn moeder gekregen. Echt fantastisch. Had het ook totaal niet verwacht.

Het is zeker een flink blok staal, meest gehoorde commentaar is dat m'n ene arm wat gaat hangen t.o.v. de andere...haha. Ben zelf wel wat zware horloges gewend, maar dit is toch ff wennnen, is behoorlijk zwaar. Maar veel wisselen met de rubberband...


----------



## Robertdj

Na jaren plaatjes kijken en ruim een half jaar twijfelen liep ik zaterdag eindelijk met een Speedy de winkel uit.


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Lang verhaal kort, deze staat nu op mijn schouw:
> 
> Alleen mijn kinderen hebben nog al wat commentaar als hij elk half uur slaat terwijl zij TV zitten te kijken. Dat kan je uitzetten, maar doe ik lekker nog even niet :-d


Leuke klok en lekker laten zeuren.

Ik heb nu thuis de klok van m'n opa (vaders kant) geërfd van m'n vader nadat hij de klok van zijn vader geërfd had. (M'n vader is 2007 overleden op 63 jarige leeftijd) Daarnaast is dit jaar de oude klok van de oma van m'n vrouw (moeders kant) aan de collectie toegevoegd. Moet ook nog aan de tussenmuur. (Maar eens doen voor de verjaardag) Ze passen qua stijl niet bij het interieur en niet eens bij elkaar, maar die 2 gaan de deur niet uit.


----------



## Bidle

Potverdorie,.... jeetje even weer een paar dagen weg en gelijk weer allemaal nieuw-vredig-geweld!



EricSW said:


> Mijn nieuwe aanwinst. Ik wilde al heel veel jaren een keer een Oris kopen. Favoriet was altijd de TT1 chronograaf, totdat Oris de 'wave-dial' introduceerde. Dat vond ik ik niet zon fraaie 'verbetering'. Jaren later zag ik de Oris Maldives voorbij komen op het www. Helemaal verliefd was ik op dat horloge. Echter bleek bij de juwelier dat de 43 mm kast van de Maldives - naar mijn mening - net niet groot genoeg was voor mijn pols. Jammer maar helaas, niks meer om voor te sparen. Tot er ongeveer drie maanden geleden op Bazelworld een nieuwe Oris werd geintroduceerd, in 46 mm. Bij de juwelier een paar weken later omgehad, en hiervoor zou de komende tijd gespaard gaan worden....
> 
> Nog langer verhaal wat korter; 6 september jl werd ik 40 en heb de Oris Aquis Depth Gauge, dat is hem dus, cadeau gekregen! Dus weer niks om voor te sparen, haha..
> 
> Genoeg gel...ld...daar is ie dan: (iphone-pics)
> 
> View attachment 1215407
> 
> 
> View attachment 1215409
> 
> 
> De verpakking is alleen al de moeite waard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bijna vergeten, ik had er een bijpassende verjaardagstaart bij


Heel gaaf horloge, heb hem zelf ook om gehad, maar vond hem toch iets te groot. Met name door de rechte kast is het voor mij ook een winnaar!! Hoop dat ze ook weer kasten van 40-42-44mm gaan maken. Uiteraard ook nog gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag.



Martin_B said:


> Ik zat het afgelopen weekend bij mijn ouders (ze wonen een paar straten verderop, dus dat was niet zo bijzonder) en het gesprek kwam op klokken uit. Mijn vader vertelde dat het klokje van Oma nog altijd op zolder stond, dus die werd even opgehaald. Dit klokje heb ik als kind altijd met veel interesse bekeken, en het slaan bracht gelijk veel herinneringen terug. Lang verhaal kort, deze staat nu op mijn schouw:
> 
> 
> Qua stijl hoort het niet bij de inrichting, en toch vind ik het fantastisch dit stukje jeugdsentiment in huis te hebben en het misstaat absoluut niet :-!
> Alleen mijn kinderen hebben nog al wat commentaar als hij elk half uur slaat terwijl zij TV zitten te kijken. Dat kan je uitzetten, maar doe ik lekker nog even niet :-d
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Leuke en bekende klok. Precies dit model is echt in zoveel verschillende vormen uitgebracht. Vaak werden ze voor veel te veel geld verkocht. Heb er zelf eentje die ook 'waardevol' is,....... ook van familie. 
Geniet er van! En wat betreft het geluid, heb hier ook een klok met westminster en die ook elk kwartier en dan de uren slaat,.... In het begin even aan moeten wennen, maar als ik hem vergeet op te winden mis ik hem gelijk.



Robertdj said:


> Na jaren plaatjes kijken en ruim een half jaar twijfelen liep ik zaterdag eindelijk met een Speedy de winkel uit.
> View attachment 1216285


Tja,.... gewoon mooie icoon!! Gefeliciteerd en veel draagplezier.


----------



## MHe225

'n Paar jaar geleden heb ik met een schuin oog naar de IWC VC Ingy - officiele naam IWC Vintage Collection Ingenieur - gekeken en met een nog schuiner oog naar de Laureus Limited Edition. Vond ik echt een beetje te zot, vooral omdat ik net mijn Portuguese Chrono ingeruild had op een Portuguese Automatic. Geleidelijk aan is dit horloge van mijn radarscherm verdwenen en mijn FFLD (Financieel Fonds Leuke Dingen) kon weer op sterkte komen.

Vindt meneer Clemens (schermnaam is Cinq) het nodig om zo'n 5 weken geleden in het IWC forum te posten dat hij na lang zoeken een zo goed als nieuwe IWC Ingenieur Vintage Laureus Edition heeft weten te bemachtigen en daarbovenop plaatst hij ook nog eens wonderschone foto's. En daarmee kwam dit horloge met stip op een terug op mijn verlanglijst.

Wetend dat de productie van de gehele Vintage Collectie gestopt is en nagenoeg alle 1000 Laureus exemplaren reeds aan de man gebracht zijn, besloot ik tot een nu-of-nooit offensief want ik wilde wel graag een nieuw horloge. Dat leidde tot flink zoeken, mailen, PM-en maar het is uiteindelijk toch gelukt en heb ik zowaar een fonkelnieuwe Laureus bij 'n AD weten te scoren. De rest is een kwestie van geld en geduld en ruim 'n week geleden belde de UPS meneer aan de deur met een groot pakket waarin dit horloge zat.

Zoals ik al eerder (elders) aangaf, de omstandigheden voor het maken van mooie foto's zijn niet optimaal, maar ik wil jullie toch niet een paar plaatjes onthouden. De blauwe kleur en het "sunburst effect" van de wijzerplaat zijn heel, heel erg mooi en buitengewoon moeilijk in een foto te vangen:









Ook de achterkant is wel heel erg leuk; let daarbij niet op de stofjes (het horloge is hier nog ongedragen en statisch - 'n echte stof-magneet):









En dan zij-aan-zij met z'n grote broer die hij net van mijn pols verdrongen heeft (overigens geloof ik dat horloges vrouwelijk zijn, dus zus & zij):









Bof, zo kan het wel weer even ......

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Cinq

Gefeliciteerd, deze Ingenieur is echt een plaatje! Het verbaast me dat je nog een nieuwe bij een AD hebt weten te vinden, da's natuurlijk helemaal top!

Groet Clemens a.k.a. Cinq


----------



## Martin_B

Wow, da's een mooie :-! 
Prachtige kleur van de plaat ook. Ik dacht dat hij vrij klein was, totdat ik hem naast de automatic zag. Hoe groot is hij?

In elk geval gefeliciteerd en veel plezier ermee!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Dat is idd een hele mooie. Goed om te zoen dat die een dichte achterkant heeft.
Wees er zuinig op!!


----------



## MichielV

Erg gaaf! Gefeliciteerd


----------



## merl

Mooie aanwinst Ron!


----------



## xaf213

Oei, dat is wel een aanwinst voor mijn blauwe-wijzerplaat-festish-collectie. Erg mooi horloge!


----------



## MHe225

Heren, dankuwel met de gelukwensen. Ik kan het alleen maar met jullie eens zijn: het is een heel erg mooi horloge. Maar dat mag ook wel. Het is een blijver waar ik inderdaad heel erg zuinig op zal zijn. Zoals al mijn horloges trouwens - maar ze worden wel allemaal gedragen.

Deze Ingenieur is eigenlijk net zo groot als de Portuguese (42.5 mm diameter versus 42.3 mm) en 'n fractie dikker zelfs (14.5 mm tegenover 14.0 mm). Lengte heb ik nog niet gevonden of gemeten, maar gevoelsmatig zeg ik dat die ook nagenoeg hetzelfde (51 mm) moet zijn.

*Eventjes bezijden het onderwerp:
*Na het klokken-geweld kan ik niet achterblijven - die van mij is bepaald geen nieuwe aanwinst: hij (zij) tikt al ruim 29 jaar in mijn huiskamer. Friese Regulateur, cadeau van mijn ouders. Helaas zat een Friese Staart klok destijds niet in het budget.









Toen ik met Anneke ging samenwonen kwam er een tweede klok in huis: zij had voor haar afstuderen van haar ouders een bureau klok met maanstand gekregen. Eigenlijk best een gaaf ding - mooier nog was een puur mechanische klok met maanstand geweest, maar een gegeven paard en zo ....








_(foto was speciaal voor een Maan-thema genomen)
_
*Oké, terug naar de reguliere programmering*

Ron


----------



## T_I

Net een bandje voor de Cjaba gevangen bij de Hema. Hij zit er al op. (origineel links naast het horloge)









Ziet er beter uit en de gaten lopen ver genoeg door om goed te zitten met mijn smalle pols. (apart dat de chinezen bandjes van een bredere pols uitgaan)


----------



## Dixit

Natuurlijk weer een Rus: een nieuwe Amphibia zonder datum. Zo kan ik hem snel instellen, aanslingeren en weer dragen.
Het is wel een enorme joekel, maar het is weer eens wat anders dan mijn andere horloge zonder datum: een 38mm vintage dresswatch.

Het bandje was ook weer authentiek Vostok: ik heb 1 uur lang zitten emmeren om er een schakeltje tussenuit te halen, met hamer (en nog net geen sikkel) en al.
Helaas moet er ook aan de andere kant nog een schakeltje uit.


----------



## GeneH

Eerste Parnis aangeschaft, 42mm White Dial GMT handwinding...aangezien dat foto's veel meer zeggen dan woorden!


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> Vanaf maandag start de productie weer. Ik verwacht dat ik hem met 3/4(als het lang duurt 5) weken moet hebben
> Zat al een tijdje te kijken naar een VE horloge, maar de prijs was altijd een minpunt voor mij. Maar.. geld moet rollen


Als het goed is, is deze week de productie afgerond, en wordt hij komende week verstuurd naar Nederland  
Verwacht hem op z'n vroegst woensdag/donderdag binnen te hebben.

edit; fabriek schijnt het nog al druk te hebben. Zal zeker nog 2-3weken duren


----------



## MHe225

Spanned - we zijn benieuwd. Jammer dat je niet met zekerheid kunt zeggen of jouw horloge inderdaad gebouwd is.

Om 'n heel lang verhaal kort samen te vatten: in '94 kondigde BMW het einde van de luchtgekoelde boxer motorfietsen aan en beloofde in de eerste 6 maanden van '95 een uitloop serie te zullen bouwen. Daar heb ik mij voor ingeschreven en tot mijn grote genoegen kon ik inderdaad een van deze motorfietsen bemachtigen. Op een goede (vroege) avond in februari krijg ik een telefoontje van BMW met de mededeling dat ze de volgende dag mijn motorfiets gaan bouwen - hoe gaaf is dat. Wellicht nodeloos op te merken, die motorfiets heb ik nog steeds. Helaas alleen heb ik daar al bijkans 14 jaar niet meer mee gereden omdat deze motor in NL opgeslagen staat. 'n Lang verhaal, bol van incompetentie van de verhuizer, maar deze motor heeft de grote oversteek naar de VS niet gemaakt. Ik heb hier lang moeten zoeken -slecht 70 "fietsen" van dit model zijn in de VS geimporteerd- maar heb uiteindelijk een identiek exemplaar (in goede conditie) gevonden:









We hebben gisteren heel veel regen gehad en voor vandaag wordt meer verwacht (hebben we nodig - daar klaag ik niet over). Als dat niet het geval was zou ik vandaag ongetwijfeld op bovenstaande "stoomfiets" een rondje tuffen.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Spanned - we zijn benieuwd. Jammer dat je niet met zekerheid kunt zeggen of jouw horloge inderdaad gebouwd is.
> 
> Om 'n heel lang verhaal kort samen te vatten: in '94 kondigde BMW het einde van de luchtgekoelde boxer motorfietsen aan en beloofde in de eerste 6 maanden van '95 een uitloop serie te zullen bouwen. Daar heb ik mij voor ingeschreven en tot mijn grote genoegen kon ik inderdaad een van deze motorfietsen bemachtigen. Op een goede (vroege) avond in februari krijg ik een telefoontje van BMW met de mededeling dat ze de volgende dag mijn motorfiets gaan bouwen - hoe gaaf is dat. Wellicht nodeloos op te merken, die motorfiets heb ik nog steeds. Helaas alleen heb ik daar al bijkans 14 jaar niet meer mee gereden omdat deze motor in NL opgeslagen staat. 'n Lang verhaal, bol van incompetentie van de verhuizer, maar deze motor heeft de grote oversteek naar de VS niet gemaakt. Ik heb hier lang moeten zoeken -slecht 70 "fietsen" van dit model zijn in de VS geimporteerd- maar heb uiteindelijk een identiek exemplaar (in goede conditie) gevonden:
> 
> View attachment 1228340
> 
> 
> We hebben gisteren heel veel regen gehad en voor vandaag wordt meer verwacht (hebben we nodig - daar klaag ik niet over). Als dat niet het geval was zou ik vandaag ongetwijfeld op bovenstaande "stoomfiets" een rondje tuffen.
> 
> Ron


Blijven mooie motore, zonde dat de andere in Nederland opgeslagen staat,.....


----------



## 104RS

Wéér niet voor om de pols, maar desondanks toch leuk:


----------



## merl

Gisteren ontvangen en wat ben ik er van onder de indruk


----------



## EricSW

Wat een fraai horloge is dat zeg!!!!
Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst.


----------



## merl

EricSW said:


> Wat een fraai horloge is dat zeg!!!!
> Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst.


Dank je. Ben er erg blij mee!


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Gisteren ontvangen en wat ben ik er van onder de indruk


En met recht - dat is wel een heel fraai horloge |>
Gefeliciteerd en heel veel draagplezier.

Ron


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Gisteren ontvangen en wat ben ik er van onder de indruk


Wat een schoonheid! Van welk jaar is hij ongeveer? Ik kan hem moeilijk plaatsen qua leeftijd.
Veel subtieler dan dit wordt een chronograaf niet.


----------



## T_I

merl said:


> Gisteren ontvangen en wat ben ik er van onder de indruk


Leuk klokje, dat ze ze zo nog maken. Wow.

Gisteren op de Rikketik beurs deze set gereedschap gevangen.










Kan ik eindelijk de Keiserstunde uit elkaar halen en oplappen. (wijzerplaat zit tussen behuizing en het acryl glaasje geklemd)


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Wat een schoonheid! Van welk jaar is hij ongeveer? Ik kan hem moeilijk plaatsen qua leeftijd.
> Veel subtieler dan dit wordt een chronograaf niet.


Dank je!
Leuk dat je het vraagt. Het horloge is nieuw en het is een recent model van Junghans die ze in hun huidig programma hebben.


----------



## Martin_B

merl said:


> Gisteren ontvangen en wat ben ik er van onder de indruk


Als gevolg van druk druk druk was ik niet verder gekomen dan op de 'like' knop te drukken. Wat natuurlijk zwaar onvoldoende is voor een horloge als prachtig als deze :-!
Gefeliciteerd met deze fantastische aanwinst, een van de mooiste chrono's die er zijn.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Dank je!
> Leuk dat je het vraagt. Het horloge is nieuw en het is een recent model van Junghans die ze in hun huidig programma hebben.


Ik had je ook geloofd als je had gezegd dat het 70's-80's NOS was. Dit bedoel ik absoluut niet negatief, integendeel.
Erg fraaie vintage uitstraling. Wat voor uurwerk zit er in?


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Als gevolg van druk druk druk was ik niet verder gekomen dan op de 'like' knop te drukken. Wat natuurlijk zwaar onvoldoende is voor een horloge als prachtig als deze :-!
> Gefeliciteerd met deze fantastische aanwinst, een van de mooiste chrono's die er zijn.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Dank je, Martin!
Ik kan het horloge tzt wel even meenemen als ik de Magrette kom halen of brengen (als dat een deel van de tour wordt).


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Ik had je ook geloofd als je had gezegd dat het 70's-80's NOS was. Dit bedoel ik absoluut niet negatief, integendeel.
> Erg fraaie vintage uitstraling. Wat voor uurwerk zit er in?


Absoluut niet als negatief opgevat, eerder als positief. Juist de vintage uitstraling spreekt mij zeer aan.
Er zit een ETA 7750 in al noemt Junghans het uurwerk anders. Misschien hebben ze wat kleine wijzigingen hier aangebracht.


----------



## Runaque

Net ontvangen!


























Kisai Spider, het LCD display is volledig transparant en wekt de indruk dat het uur een beetje zweeft binnen de kast.


----------



## GeneH

En hoe moet je het uur op dergelijk design aflezen?


----------



## T_I

GeneH said:


> En hoe moet je het uur op dergelijk design aflezen?


Moeilijk, van buiten naar binnen volgens deze pagina.


----------



## Runaque

T_I said:


> Moeilijk, van buiten naar binnen volgens deze pagina.


Klopt, van buiten naar binnen.


----------



## GeneH

Veel te moeilijk voor mij, tegen ik weet hoe laat het ik ben ik al een halfuur verder


----------



## Vedette

Mijn nieuwste aanwinst, mooi deal met Michael Uphoff in Duitsland kunnen maken:


----------



## Martin_B

mooi :-! zeker met die oranje band vind ik dit echt een icoon.

Veel draagplezier,

Martin


----------



## GeneH

Eén van de mooiere seamasters die ik al heb gezien!


----------



## MHe225

Vedette said:


> View attachment 1255809


Gefeliciteerd, Vedette. Persoonlijk vind ik dit bij verre de mooiste uitvoering van de PO en de oranje band is een "must have".
Wens je veel en lang plezier van deze aanwinst (enne .... fraaie collectie |>)

Ron


----------



## T_I

Eindelijk binnen, als een kind zo blij snel uitgepakt, om gedaan, toen toch maar opgewonden en gelijk gezet, camera gehaald en op de tafel (bij het normale licht, geen flits, de foto's gemaakt.





































Jammer dat je op de foto's de donker blauwe wijzer niet echt ziet. Toch maar een keer bij daglicht een plaatje (of tig) schieten.


----------



## merl

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst! ziet er goed uit, ben benieuwd naar de daglicht foto's.


----------



## MHe225

T_I said:


> Eindelijk binnen .....


Nogmaals gefeliciteerd, T_I. Kan mij de blijdschap levendig indenken. Achterkant is misschien nog wel het mooist / meest interessant ;-) Alleen is het dan nog lastiger uit te vogelen hoe laat het is :-d

Veel plezier met je nieuwe horloge.
Ron


----------



## 104RS

Leuk horloge T_I, veel draagplezier gewenst!


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Nogmaals gefeliciteerd, T_I. Kan mij de blijdschap levendig indenken. Achterkant is misschien nog wel het mooist / meest interessant ;-) Alleen is het dan nog lastiger uit te vogelen hoe laat het is :-d


Scheelt niet heel veel met de voorkant. Hij draagt best goed, ook al is het bandje best wel dik.



MHe225 said:


> Veel plezier met je nieuwe horloge.
> Ron





104RS said:


> Leuk horloge T_I, veel draagplezier gewenst!


Bedankt beide, gaat prima lukken.


----------



## T_I

En bij wat meer daglicht wat detail foto's...





































Vergeet ik helemaal het uurwerk... :roll:


----------



## 104RS

Kan ik nog iemand blij maken met een "nieuwe aanwinst"?
Ik kwam hier ergens een digitaal horloge tegen, is er iemand die hem wil hebben?
Hoe ik er aan kom, geen flauw idee. Maar nee, hij is in ieder geval niet gestolen ;-)

Wellicht dat iemand een zoon/dochter/buurjongen/buurmeisje/neefje/nichtje heeft die hem wil dragen, of dat je hem misschien zelf een keer wil dragen :-!
Er moet alleen even een nieuw batterijtje in volgens mij. Het uurwerkje ziet er naar mijn idee in ieder geval nog prima uit.
Ik hoef er niks voor te hebben, laat maar even weten, hier of per PM, dan stuur ik hem naar je op.
Het ding heeft een hele boel functies, geen idee wat allemaal precies, maar ik heb de gebruiksaanwijzing er nog bij voor je.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Al weer het een en ander gekomen en gegaan maar dit is mijn laatste










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSW

epezikpajoow said:


> Al weer het een en ander gekomen en gegaan maar dit is mijn laatste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mooiiii! Daar zijn er niet zoveel van toch?


----------



## T_I

Gisteren binnen gekregen, m'n nieuwe portable weerstation... :-!










Best geinig. Dragen zal ik 'm niet, maar zo kan ie mooi mee, kan ik eens kijken hoe de verwarming van m'n wagen het doet, hoe warm het op het werk is, ...

Bedankt voor de donatie RS104.


----------



## 104RS

T_I said:


> Gisteren binnen gekregen, m'n nieuwe portable weerstation... :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best geinig. Dragen zal ik 'm niet, maar zo kan ie mooi mee, kan ik eens kijken hoe de verwarming van m'n wagen het doet, hoe warm het op het werk is, ...
> 
> Bedankt voor de donatie RS104.


Graag gedaan!

Leuk dat je ook nog even een foto plaatst, ook van het feit dat hij werkt, dat kan ik waarderen :-!
Ook mooi dat je hem toch gaat gebruiken, hij lag hier al zo lang te verstoffen.
Zelf heb ik hem ook nooit gedragen, ik houd ook niet van digitale horloges.

Kun je me misschien ook vertellen wanneer ik het weer lekker weer wordt? ;-)


----------



## epezikpajoow

En deze heb ik gisteren in ontvangst genomen




Eric


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Kun je me misschien ook vertellen wanneer ik het weer lekker weer wordt? ;-)


Zeker, vanaf +- mei kunnen we weer slechter (te warm) weer verwachten, tot die tijd prima weer met lage temperaturen en af en toe lekker uitwaaien met een stormpje. (of bedoelde je ander lekker weer  )


----------



## merl

Hierbij wat foto's van mijn laatste aanwinst. Speciaal voor Martin zijn het er wat meer ;-)


















Mooie 3d uurcijfers













































Naast mijn andere bfs ;-)


----------



## T_I

Leuk, vooral die opliggende cijfers.


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtig :-!
't Is wel een knoepert, niet? Hoe is hij in vergelijking met bijv de Magrette?


----------



## merl

Martin_B said:


> Prachtig :-!
> 't Is wel een knoepert, niet? Hoe is hij in vergelijking met bijv de Magrette?


Dank je!
Het is inderdaad best wel een knoepert. Zou zelfs zeggen dat deze iets groter draagt dan de Magrette.


----------



## Bidle

Inderdaad mooi horloge! Gefeliciteerd.


----------



## Bidle

Afgelopen weekend een paar foto's gemaakt. Helaas niet al te veel tijd, maar de meeste nieuwe aanwinsten staan er op. 

Oude Vulcain Cricket met dichte achterkant. Een van de eerste en dat maakt hem wel bijzonder. Voor de zekerheid; Vulcain is als eerste gekomen met een alarm functie.


Vulcain Cricket vintage 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Vulcain Cricket vintage 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Twee Samurai's. Kon ze beide overnemen en kon het niet weerstaan. Vind zelf de blauwe leuker en heb ik hier al eens voorbij laten komen met een blauwe band.


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko Samurai Titanium blue SBDA003 07.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko Samurai white SNM009K 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko Samurai white SNM009K 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Eindelijk toch ook maar de witte Omega Max Bill gekocht. Nu is mijn Max Bill collectie nagenoeg compleet.


Omega Max Bill white 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega Max Bill white 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega Max Bill white 04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega Max Bill white 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Wow, dat zijn een paar fraaie aanwinsten, met de Vulcain met stip op 1 :-!


----------



## 104RS

Inderdaad, wat een schoonheid, die Vulcain alarm.
De blauwe Seiko vind ik ook erg fraai. En dan te bedenken dat ik normaal helemaal niks met Seiko's heb.
Geniet ervan!


----------



## Bidle

Thx, ben er weer blij mee. Vind zelf de Vulcain ook erg geslaagd, maar ben toch voor de Omega. Dit komt met name door mijn 'Max Bill afwijking'. ;-)

Hier nog een paar van de nr1. Had hem alleen eerst wel even mogen schoonmaken,...... oops.


Vulcain Cricket vintage 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Vulcain Cricket vintage 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Vulcain Cricket vintage 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## merl

Mooie aanwinsten! Vooral de Vulcain en de blauwe Seiko. Lijstje nu afgewerkt?


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Mooie aanwinsten! Vooral de Vulcain en de blauwe Seiko. Lijstje nu afgewerkt?


Dank je!
Oooh nee helaas, maar eigenlijk ook maar goed ook.  Sommige horloges kan nog wel een paar jaar duren voordat ik ze een keer tegen kom. Moet zeggen dat het wel aardig op schiet. Van deze vier stonden enkel de Omega en de Vulcain op het lijstje.


----------



## MHe225

Beroerde foto, maar dit is mijn exemplaar:









Dit boek(je) is net uit en complementeert mijn Doxa SUB literatuur. En past goed bij het horloge dat ik vandaag om heb.

Bidle, misschien moet jij dat fameuze lijstje toch eens met ons delen, zowel de klokjes die al afgevinkt zijn, alsook degene die nog niet binnen zijn. Anders dan ik heb jij een plan achter je verzameling.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

Thx,... mijn lijstje, daar zit veel huiswerk aan vast. Sommige op het lijstje spreken redelijk voor zich, maar andere niet en alles daarop komt nagenoeg niet voorbij. Dus die zal ik niet zo snel op internet gooien. 

Links en rechts een tip kan natuurlijk altijd.


----------



## MHe225

Ha, da's een invalshoek waar ik eventjes niet aan gedacht had. Misschien ben ik gewoon te naief / te goed van vertrouwen. Sluit naadloos aan bij de conversatie die Anneke en ik eerder vandaag hadden ..... Wij spreken nog wel nader off-line.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ha, da's een invalshoek waar ik eventjes niet aan gedacht had. Misschien ben ik gewoon te naief / te goed van vertrouwen. Sluit naadloos aan bij de conversatie die Anneke en ik eerder vandaag hadden ..... Wij spreken nog wel nader off-line.
> 
> Ron


Tja,... er zijn veel mensen die mee lezen en snap het ergens ook wel. Mede doordat ik enthousiast werd van het lezen van boeken, is mijn lijstje tot stand gekomen.

Dus als ik hier mijn lijstje met onderbouwing plaats dan zijn/komen er vast een paar gelijkgestemden. ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Rolex 1803 daydate 18K uit 1975 (mijn geboortejaar) met champagne dial, fluted bezel, president-band met verborgen sluiting en plexi glas. (helaas moet ik telkens "downloadfoto's" gebruiken omdat mijn eigen foto's te groot zijn)


----------



## Bidle

Heel heel eerlijk; niet mijn ding, maar toch gefeliciteerd met deze icoon.

Tip. Wordt lid van flickr.com dan kun je daar je foto's kwijt. Daar heb ik relatief veel foto's staan met de maximale resolutie. Linken kan dan in diverse resoluties. Uiteraard zijn er ook nog andere aanbieders.


----------



## Martin_B

Erg mooi, gefeliciteerd :-!

Een 1803 staat nog op mijn 'ooit' verlanglijstje. Zelf vind ik de gouden band net iets te veel van het goede, dus zou zelf voor leer gaan, maar het is inderdaad echt een icoon. Het horloge voor Presidenten en Dictators ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Erg mooi, gefeliciteerd :-!
> 
> Een 1803 staat nog op mijn 'ooit' verlanglijstje. Zelf vind ik de gouden band net iets te veel van het goede, dus zou zelf voor leer gaan, maar het is inderdaad echt een icoon. Het horloge voor Presidenten en Dictators ;-)


 mijn dagelijks uurwerk is ongeveer 10 jaar een GMT2 geweest, waar ik in de voormiddag mee op de werf meewerkte met mijn personeel (pikeur, slijpschijf,stof,stof,stof), des middags ff douchen, MET de gmt aan, dan in kostuum en hij deed het allemaal. De immer terugkerende vraag: "is da ne échte rolex (Belsj)?" beantwoorde ik steevast met , jaa chinese original of gekocht in de grand bazaar in istanbul (ik heb productie in istanbul). Helaas werd die gestolen na een inbraak bij mij. Dus om al de "is het ne echte" die ik ooit gehoord heb de middenvinger te geven is het deze geworden (new-old stock van mijn geboortejaar). Ik draag hem eigenlijk nooit omdat het een statement voor mezelf is , dat ik voor mijn 40e deze zonder verpinken kocht. Niet slecht voor een skatende rockabilly denk ik steeds ik er naar kijk ;-)


----------



## dezeppo

Gisteren dan eindelijk een Omega gekocht, tweedehands Seamaster Planet Ocean. Komt met alle papieren een aankoopbewijzen.

Is het verstandig om ermee naar een juwelier te gaan om te bevestigen dat het een echte is?


----------



## Bidle

dezeppo said:


> Gisteren dan eindelijk een Omega gekocht, tweedehands Seamaster Planet Ocean. Komt met alle papieren een aankoopbewijzen.
> 
> Is het verstandig om ermee naar een juwelier te gaan om te bevestigen dat het een echte is?


Hoi hoi,

Gefeliciteerd met deze mooie duiker!! Dit blijf ik een mooi model vinden. Horloge lijkt op de foto's wel echt. ;-)

Zonder gekheid ziet er goed uit. Naar een juwelier gaan kan, maar is niet nodig. Als de nummers overeenkomen en de prijs enigszins normaal was. Dan zou ik me geen zorgen maken. Waarom twijfel je eigenlijk? 
Overigens zijn er vaak maar weinig experts werkzaam bij een juwelier. Maw ze zien vaak ook het verschil niet. Zo wordt ik nog regelmatig gebeld of ik in de buurt ben om even te kijken. 
Ergens ook logisch want zij verkopen meer dan enkel horloges. Daarnaast zit het soms in hele kleine dingen.


----------



## dezeppo

Bidle said:


> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met deze mooie duiker!! Dit blijf ik een mooi model vinden. Horloge lijkt op de foto's wel echt. ;-)
> 
> Zonder gekheid ziet er goed uit. Naar een juwelier gaan kan, maar is niet nodig. Als de nummers overeenkomen en de prijs enigszins normaal was. Dan zou ik me geen zorgen maken. Waarom twijfel je eigenlijk?
> Overigens zijn er vaak maar weinig experts werkzaam bij een juwelier. Maw ze zien vaak ook het verschil niet. Zo wordt ik nog regelmatig gebeld of ik in de buurt ben om even te kijken.
> Ergens ook logisch want zij verkopen meer dan enkel horloges. Daarnaast zit het soms in hele kleine dingen.


Dank voor de woorden. Je hebt wel gelijk, ik hoef niet te twijfelen, ik heb al vaker zaken gedaan met deze man en hij is altijd rechtdoorzee geweest. Het was min of meer een vriendelijke prijs maar toch nog meer dan 2.000 usd. Ik heb er een goed gevoel bij, alleen het verschepen en de douane baren me nog een beetje zorgen, het wordt wel per expresse verstuurd.


----------



## Bidle

dezeppo said:


> Dank voor de woorden. Je hebt wel gelijk, ik hoef niet te twijfelen, ik heb al vaker zaken gedaan met deze man en hij is altijd rechtdoorzee geweest. Het was min of meer een vriendelijke prijs maar toch nog meer dan 2.000 usd. Ik heb er een goed gevoel bij, alleen het verschepen en de douane baren me nog een beetje zorgen, het wordt wel per expresse verstuurd.


Ik zie iig niks vreemds en ken van dit model enkele replica's en weet waar ik naar moet kijken. 
Douane ed.,.... rrrrrr. Tja, dat is een kwestie van afwachten in het ergste geval reken 27% + administratieve kosten van de transporteur (ongeveer €12,50 tot €25,-). Enfin, maak je niet te veel druk; vaker hebben mensen geluk!


----------



## Bidle

De titanium versie is ook binnen. Erg fijn horloge en heb hem al regelmatig om de pols:


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio PRW-3000T-7JF 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Ook nog een paar oudjes binnen gekregen en sommige ook echt mooitjes qua uurwerk ed.

Deze Bucherer met chronometer automaat. Erg mooie grijze plaat, dacht dat ik de mooiste grijze plaat kende, maar dit is hem toch echt!!  Verder natuurlijk met het uurwerkje helemaal in mijn nopjes. 
Heb het uurwerkje al gezien, maar daarvoor moet alles er via de bovenkant uit, dus om het even voor de foto's te doen,...... kortom geloof me maar. ;-)


Bucherer Chronometer grey 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Bucherer Chronometer grey 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een mooie Minerva. Lekker in zijn oude gebruikte staat. Het caliber 49 is weer helemaal in orde en werkt naar behoren. De rest laat ik zo, want vind het wel iets hebben.


Minerva vintage ~1960 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Minerva vintage ~1960 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

De laatste was een keer een gokje dat mis ging. Gebeurt me zelden, maar toch. Horloge zou geen overdreven schade hebben,... nou de meningen zijn zeg maar verdeeld. Enfin,.. het heeft me de kop niet gekost.
Wellicht dat ik iemand er een keer blij mee kan maken. 


Baylor automatic 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Baylor automatic 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

ZO, dat zijn een paar fraaie aanwinsten. Met name de Bucherer vind ik prachtig, maar ook de minerva is niet te versmaden. :-!

Veel draagplezier,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

^^ Wat Martin zegt .... ^^

De aanwinsten zijn alweer helemaal top. |> |> 
Zijn dat de originele wijzers op de Minerva? Best wel woest (doelend op de rode seconde wijzer) voor een horloge uit de zestiger jaren, toch? En tja, je zult ons toch een keer een kijkje op de motor van de Bucherer moeten geven. Al is het en geleende foto. Hoe oud is dat horloge?

Ron

:rodekaart .... wel even je ProTreks gelijk zetten :-d


----------



## dezeppo

De gesp van het leren bandje van de Hamilton voldeed niet echt, ik had het al een keer gehad dat het averechts zat en het horloge bijna van mn pols viel, mooi bandje gekocht op de bay, in New York. Ze stuurden het afgelopen maandag op, gistern was het binnen. Het voelt goed aan, zwaar, stug leer.


----------



## 104RS

Ik had me voorgenomen geen Vostok's meer te kopen omdat ik ze toch nooit draag, de laatste tijd mijn meeste Vostok's dan ook verkocht om dezelfde reden.
Echter is deze Vostok een paar kilo te zwaar voor om de pols, dus ik was toch bereid een uitzondering te maken.
Tevens ook nog een leuke mechanische stopwatch van onze Russische vrienden op de kop getikt, oude stopwatches heb ik (ook al) een zwak voor. 
Beide zitten overigens nog in de originele verpakking, de scheepsklok is zelfs volledig ongebruikt!

De stopwatch kwam ik toevallig tegen in mijn (tot op heden bijzonder onsuccesvolle) zoektocht naar een net Poljot/Sekonda alarm horloge, waarmee merl mij dankzij zijn foto's van dat horloge heeft besmet.
Dus als je dit leest merl, en mocht je ooit van je Sekonda alarm af willen..... even een PM graag :-!


























En samen met een andere stopwatch die ik al had:


----------



## MHe225

^^ Grappig allemaal ^^
Slaat die scheepsklok glazen of hele en halve uren? 
Mijn ouders (geen nautische geschiedenis) en oudste broer (2 jaar marine) hebben 'n (koperen) scheepsklok in huis en deze slaan glazen (1-8) Wel even anders, maar ook handig. Als ik nu 's nachts wakker lig en de klok slaat 1x weet ik niet of het half 1, 1 uur of half 2 is (oke, er zijn nog wat mogelijkheden, maar vaak heb je 'n idee). Met scheepsklok: 1x is half 1.
Waar heb je die gevonden?

Ron


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> ^^ Grappig allemaal ^^
> Slaat die scheepsklok glazen of hele en halve uren?
> Mijn ouders (geen nautische geschiedenis) en oudste broer (2 jaar marine) hebben 'n (koperen) scheepsklok in huis en deze slaan glazen (1-8) Wel even anders, maar ook handig. Als ik nu 's nachts wakker lig en de klok slaat 1x weet ik niet of het half 1, 1 uur of half 2 is (oke, er zijn nog wat mogelijkheden, maar vaak heb je 'n idee). Met scheepsklok: 1x is half 1.
> Waar heb je die gevonden?
> 
> Ron


Hij slaat niet op halve uren, ook niet op hele. Oké... hij slaat helemaal niet ;-)
Het is gewoon een belachelijk robuust ding, weegt iets van 3-4 kilo. Als je het "deurtje" openmaakt heb je ook bijna het idee dat je een kluisdeur opent, bij wijze van spreken dan.
De bedoeling is dat hij temperaturen van tussen de -25 en +50 graden Celcius kan verdragen en ondertussen nog steeds nauwkeurig blijft lopen. Opwinden moet in principe eens per 8 dagen, en dan heb je er gedurende die tijd geen omkijken meer naar.

Ik heb hem trouwens op Ebay gevonden, al zijn de nieuwe/reproductie(??) exemplaren ook te koop bij de heren van Poljot.de
Volgens de gravering in de kast van de mijne moet hij uit 1982 zijn, al is deze gravering slechts de enige aanwijzing voor de leeftijd van de klok. Als dat klopt heb ik hem als NOS, in de originele verpakking op de kop getikt.

Dat hij niet slaat wil overigens niet zeggen dat je niet kan horen dat hij aanwezig is, want hij tikt toch wel behoorlijk luidruchtig. Benieuwd hoe lang het duurt voor ik daar gek van zal worden ;-)
Er staat hier op WUS een topic over het wrak van de Kursk, daar hadden ze ook een uiteraard behoorlijk verwoest exemplaar in teruggevonden. Waarschijnlijk is het exemplaar wat ze daar gevonden hebben een persoonlijke klok van een van de bemanningsleden geweest.

Even twee foto's uit het desbetreffende topic hier op WUS gekopieerd ter illustratie (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-submarine-clock-found-kursk-wreckage-392371.html)


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> De stopwatch kwam ik toevallig tegen in mijn (tot op heden bijzonder onsuccesvolle) zoektocht naar een net Poljot/Sekonda alarm horloge, waarmee merl mij dankzij zijn foto's van dat horloge heeft besmet.
> Dus als je dit leest merl, en mocht je ooit van je Sekonda alarm af willen..... even een PM graag :-!


Haha, als ik er vanaf wil dan ben je de eerste die ik het laat weten.
Hou je ook etsy.com in de gaten?


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Haha, als ik er vanaf wil dan ben je de eerste die ik het laat weten.
> Hou je ook etsy.com in de gaten?


Top! Ook bedankt voor de tip, op die site zal ik ook eens gaan kijken :-!
Op Ebay komt er af en toe wel een langs, maar meestal in extreem slechte staat of met een vergulde kast, wat ik helemaal niks vind.
Smetteloos hoeft hij niet te zijn, maar eentje die er uitziet alsof hij in een blender is gestopt en daarna een paar jaar in de zee heeft gelegen gaat me net wat te ver.


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Smetteloos hoeft hij niet te zijn, maar eentje die er uitziet alsof hij in een blender is gestopt en daarna een paar jaar in de zee heeft gelegen gaat me net wat te ver.


:-d


----------



## T_I

Vers gevangen, een United Watch Works. (nooit van gehoord...)


----------



## Bidle

Leuk horloge enkel waar het batterijtje nu zit?? ;-)

Loopt die goed?


----------



## T_I

Geen flauw idee, 16:41 opgewonden en grofweg gelijk gezet, loopt nog steeds en staat nog redelijk gelijk.. Wel verrassend voor een kringloop vondst.


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Geen flauw idee, 16:41 opgewonden en grofweg gelijk gezet, loopt nog steeds en staat nog redelijk gelijk.. Wel verrassend voor een kringloop vondst.


Zeker leuk en ziet er ook goed uit! Ben sowieso wel van de kleur blauw.


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Zeker leuk en ziet er ook goed uit! Ben sowieso wel van de kleur blauw.


Ik ook, daarom is ie ook mee gegaan. De wijzers maken precies aflezen wel erg lastig, maar ik vind 'm leuk, al had ik de foto nodig om het merk te kunnen lezen. (is +- 28 mil)


----------



## Bidle

28mm,.. dat is idd echt een klein dingetje. Zeg maar nog net geen miniatuurtje. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Grappige aanwinst, TI - is dit horloge bedoeld als dameshorloge? Vintage heren horloges waar ik naar kijk zijn eigenlijk allemaal in de 32 - 34 mm range. Heb wel van UWW gehoord, ook al eens eerder plaatjes gezien, maar ben verder helemaal niet bekend met het merk en de horloges.

Mijn laatste aanwinst is ietsje groter en meet 42 mm in doorsnede: Stowa Flieger Original Limited Edition. Er zijn slechts 80 exemplaren geproduceerd, dus die komen niet zo vaak langs en ik heb lang gezocht / gewacht. Afgelopen oktober greep ik net naast dit horloge, maar de nieuwe eigenaar vond 'n grail en moet nu geld vrijmaken, dus ging #13 weer in de verkoop .... Hij dacht vlotjes $300 - $500 winst te maken, echter met de details van de laatste verkoop vers in het geheugen bood ik precies wat hij er voor betaald heeft (minus shipping en PP-fees) en daar is hij mee akkoord gegaan.









De achterkant is ook wel heel mooi:









In de Wat Draag Je draad kun je de FOLE naast de Speedmaster Pro zien.

Ron


----------



## merl

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst, Ron. Erg mooi!
Wat zijn de Le kenmerken tov de reguliere versie?


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd,

Ben ook benieuwd naar de verschillen. Uurwerkje is iig netjes afgewerkt en ook mooi met de zwanenhals! 

Veel draagplezier!


----------



## Sjors

Als Nederlander zou je deze G-Shock eigenlijk wel moeten hebben. Helaas, hij was gisteren al in 1 minuut totaal uitverkocht! Gelukkig heb ik het eerste exemplaar vrijdag al mogen ontvangen van Gorilli.
















































































































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Hier moet een verhaal achter zitten! 

Ik vind hem iig erg gaaf enne gelijk een t-shirt erbij dat is voor jou natuurlijk helemaal cool! Gefeliciteerd!!


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Bidle,

Inderdaad. Ik volgde het proces van dit horloge, merendeel bij toeval, al zo'n 2 jaar. Ik ken Gorilli al toen het nog een kleine weblog en een web winkeltje was en omgekeerd. Dat is ook de reden dat ik mijn pakket een dag eerder kreeg. Voor het hele verhaal verwijs ik je naar mijn 50 Gs weblog, want het is nogal een lang verhaal ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Hoi Bidle,
> 
> Inderdaad. Ik volgde het proces van dit horloge, merendeel bij toeval, al zo'n 2 jaar. Ik ken Gorilli al toen het nog een kleine weblog en een web winkeltje was en omgekeerd. Dat is ook de reden dat ik mijn pakket een dag eerder kreeg. Voor het hele verhaal verwijs ik je naar mijn 50 Gs weblog, want het is nogal een lang verhaal ;-)
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hoi,

Ga het gelijk even op mijn gemak lezen!! Thx.


----------



## MHe225

*Merl*, *Bidle*,
verschillen tussen FOLE en FO1 zijn minimaal. Je kunt iets meer informatie in deze reviews (1, 2) vinden en ook de "conclusie":

_The difference between the LE and serial versions is not great. The LE comes with a 'gold' balance wheel bridge and interchangeable case backs. In functionality and looks the watches are identical.
_
Waarom dan toch de LE? Heeft ietsje meer verzamelwaarde en we willen toch allemaal het liefst "alle toeters en bellen", nietwaar? Daarbovenop, het prijsverschil tussen FOLE en FO1 is op de tweedehands markt meestal niet zo heel groot en met een beetje geduld vind je 'n LE voor dezelfde prijs als de FO1.
De FO2 en FO3 ontberen de zwanenhals regulateur en zijn daarom in mijn optiek een beetje minder (gewild / speciaal, .... vul maar in)

Interessant ook wel dat er strijdige informatie over de kast-diameter circuleert: 42 mm en 41 mm. 
Zal morgen toch maar eens mijn schuifmaat opsnorren en zelf meten (en dus weten).

Ron

PS - *Sjors*, net "even" je verhaal over de Gorilli G-Shock gelezen; jij moet nu toch wel Delfts blauwe vingers van het typen hebben


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> PS - *Sjors*, net "even" je verhaal over de Gorilli G-Shock gelezen; jij moet nu toch wel Delfts blauwe vingers van het typen hebben


Daar zat inderdaad menig uurtje opzoek en schrijfwerk in:-d


----------



## Dixit

Mijn eigen "Kerstcadeautje" zat vandaag tussen de post. Een 3133 Russische chronograaf mét rekenliniaal. Ik had er al eentje, met een iets andere schaal, maar die is gestopt met tikken en zelfs de horlogemaker kreeg hem niet langer goed aan de praat.


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Daar zat inderdaad menig uurtje opzoek en schrijfwerk in:-d


Dat geloof ik graag!! Wel erg gaaf en krijg zelfs zin om er eentje te kopen. Echter weet ik dat dit een dergelijk horloge niet bij mij hoort, maar zoals je al aangeeft in je stuk bij een echter verzamelaar.


----------



## Bidle

Dixit said:


> Mijn eigen "Kerstcadeautje" zat vandaag tussen de post. Een 3133 Russische chronograaf mét rekenliniaal. Ik had er al eentje, met een iets andere schaal, maar die is gestopt met tikken en zelfs de horlogemaker kreeg hem niet langer goed aan de praat.
> 
> View attachment 1314096
> 
> View attachment 1314099


Gefeliciteerd, ben zelf ook op zoek naar een Rus, maar tot nu toe niet gelukt. Wellicht me eens melden in het Russische gedeelte.


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> *Merl*, *Bidle*,
> verschillen tussen FOLE en FO1 zijn minimaal. Je kunt iets meer informatie in deze reviews (1, 2) vinden en ook de "conclusie":
> 
> _The difference between the LE and serial versions is not great. The LE comes with a 'gold' balance wheel bridge and interchangeable case backs. In functionality and looks the watches are identical.
> _
> Waarom dan toch de LE? Heeft ietsje meer verzamelwaarde en we willen toch allemaal het liefst "alle toeters en bellen", nietwaar? Daarbovenop, het prijsverschil tussen FOLE en FO1 is op de tweedehands markt meestal niet zo heel groot en met een beetje geduld vind je 'n LE voor dezelfde prijs als de FO1.
> De FO2 en FO3 ontberen de zwanenhals regulateur en zijn daarom in mijn optiek een beetje minder (gewild / speciaal, .... vul maar in)
> 
> Interessant ook wel dat er strijdige informatie over de kast-diameter circuleert: 42 mm en 41 mm.
> Zal morgen toch maar eens mijn schuifmaat opsnorren en zelf meten (en dus weten).
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - *Sjors*, net "even" je verhaal over de Gorilli G-Shock gelezen; jij moet nu toch wel Delfts blauwe vingers van het typen hebben


Ron,

Bedankt voor de uitleg en de links. Interessant om te lezen!
Als ik de huidige aanbod flieger original op de Stowa site zie dan lijkt het er op dat ze een fo1 versie momenteel hebben voor een scherpe prijs:
Flieger Handwinding 6498 - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG

Moet me inhouden.......of misschien toch niet 

edit: zie dat de in het artikel genoemde uurwerken de 6497 zijn en deze de 6498


----------



## Bidle

Prijzen van de link vallen me ook wel mee! 


Gelukkig niks voor mij en moet nodig minderen. Heb de afgelopen twee weken weer drie aanwinsten binnen gehengeld,... kon het gewoon niet laten. Slechts eentje stond op mijn 'lijstje'. Sowieso zal ik steeds minder vaak iets vinden van wat op mijn lijstje staat,.... snik, snik. ;-)


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

echt een aanwinst in de zin van "kopen/krijgen" is het niet... maar als je van :










via:










naar:










gaat.. dan mag dat wel een aanwinst genoemd worden..


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> FOLE en FO1 ... meer informatie in deze reviews (1, 2) ... strijdige informatie over de kast-diameter circuleert: 42 mm en 41 mm.
> Zal morgen toch maar eens mijn schuifmaat opsnorren en zelf meten (en dus weten).


Ref. 1 rept over 41 mm en ref. 2 noemt 42 mm - ik heb derhalve eventjes de oude vertrouwde schuifmaat ter hand genomen en kan melden dat het juiste antwoord in dit geval 41 (mm) is. Wat ook overeenkomt met de specs van de huidige FO's op Stowa's website.

Nieuwere FO's hebben inderdaad een 6498 uurwerk en als je goed kijkt zie je dat deze ook de secondewijzer ontberen. Vind ikzelf toch wel jammer. Standaard 6497 uurwerken hebben trouwens 'n aparte "kleine seconde" wijzer en de FOLE uurwerken zijn omgebouwd naar "centrale seconde". Niet door meneer Jörg zelf trouwens (zoals gesuggereerd in sommige artikelen over de FOLE) maar door 'n externe horlogemaker. Deze man is een paar jaar geleden overleden en naar het schijnt is met hem de kunst en kennis van deze modificatie verloren gegaan.

Er is wat gesteggel over deze gemodificeerde 6497 uurwerken en Stowa claimt dat ze niet meer verkrijgbaar zijn. Eddie Platz van Time Factors heeft 'n paar jaar geleden nog een 50-tal kunnen bemachtigen en schampert dat Jörg gewoon "te goedkoop" is (geparafraseerd). 
Meneer Platz heeft ambitieuze plannen: _The new Unitas-based watch will be a B-uhr design and only 50 pieces but it won't be cheap ...._ (personal communication). Ik heb mijn belangstelling kenbaar gemaakt, maar het lukte niet een aanbetaling te doen - hopelijk grijp ik niet weer mis, zoals met de recente Dreadnaught II - de eerste set van 100 was in 12minuten uitverkocht en de tweede set (ook 100) was niet een veel langer leven beschoren.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Prijzen van de link vallen me ook wel mee!
> 
> Gelukkig niks voor mij en moet nodig minderen. Heb de afgelopen twee weken weer drie aanwinsten binnen gehengeld,... kon het gewoon niet laten. Slechts eentje stond op mijn 'lijstje'. Sowieso zal ik steeds minder vaak iets vinden van wat op mijn lijstje staat,.... snik, snik. ;-)


Dat betekent gewoon dat je bijna alles al hebt, ik heb écht medelijden met je ;-)


----------



## GeneH

"Russisch" horloge te koop op watch2day.nl

Elke Dag De Beste Horlogedeals - Watch2Day

Ik veronderstel dat dit Russisch geïnspireerde horloges zijn met Chinees uurwerk?

CCCP was (of is) toch een gerespecteerd merk in de Russische horloge branche dacht ik?


----------



## Martin_B

GeneH said:


> "Russisch" horloge te koop op watch2day.nl
> 
> Elke Dag De Beste Horlogedeals - Watch2Day
> 
> Ik veronderstel dat dit Russisch geïnspireerde horloges zijn met Chinees uurwerk?
> 
> CCCP was (of is) toch een gerespecteerd merk in de Russische horloge branche dacht ik?


CCCP Aviator Yak-15: vintage Russian style herenhorloges met 44 mm edelstalen kast, leren band en *Zwitsers quartz uurwerk* met GMT functie.

Geen idee of het Russisch is, volgens mij hebben ze geen chinezen nodig om troep op watch2day te krijgen ;-)


----------



## GeneH

haha, had het zelfs nog niet gelezen.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

CCCP is Cyrillisch schrift.. vertaald is het SSSR.. ofwel "Rusland" as we used to know it in the cold war...


----------



## GuySie

Eentje voor erbij, een Luch:



Een van de dunste Russische horloges uit die tijd a 7mm:


Draait op het 2209 uurwerk, dat 3mm dik was:


----------



## Bidle

Mooie vondst, ziet er goed uit!


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi!! :-!
Hoe groot/klein istie?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Mooi zo'n dunnetje!.. 3 mm.. Jummie.. Ik hou van dunne horloges.. Soprod heeft een kaliber van 3.6 dik.. moet ik eens een kastje omheen verzinnen..


----------



## GuySie

Thanks mannen,



Martin_B said:


> Mooi!! :-!
> Hoe groot/klein istie?


Ik geloof 36mm breed, maar all dial dus lekker opvallend op de pols.


----------



## Martin_B

Da's inderdaad een mooi formaat voor zo'n horloge :-!


----------



## Shadowjack

Sjors said:


> Als Nederlander zou je deze G-Shock eigenlijk wel moeten hebben. Helaas, hij was gisteren al in 1 minuut totaal uitverkocht! Gelukkig heb ik het eerste exemplaar vrijdag al mogen ontvangen van Gorilli.
> 
> View attachment 1312701
> 
> View attachment 1312702
> 
> View attachment 1312703
> 
> 
> View attachment 1312709
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Had al eea van je op G-Street gezien, echt gaaf en een musthave ja, vooral dat USB stickje maakt het af, haha ... binnenkort toch eens kijken of ik er nog ergens een kan vinden...

Waar kocht je die standaardjes ook alweer? Ik had de link en heb een tijd geleden ook contact gehad met die man, ze waren toen net even uitverkocht geloof ik, maar kan het nergens meer terugvinden in de puinhoop die ik 'mijn archief' noem...


----------



## Sjors

Die standaardjes (CP-Watch Holders) waren te koop bij Higuchi-inc in Oita, Japan. De Yen staat gunstig momenteel.

Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Sjors

Oh, ja... Die Gorilli was al in 60 seconden uitverkocht!

Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Shadowjack

Sjors said:


> Oh, ja... Die Gorilli was al in 60 seconden uitverkocht!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk!


Grrrrrrr....


----------



## dezeppo

Mijn eerste Ω...


----------



## 104RS

dezeppo said:


> Mijn eerste Ω...


Heel mooi, hij bevalt goed neem ik aan? Veel plezier ervan! |>


----------



## epezikpajoow

Deze sinds een paar uurtjes aan de pols, veel comfortabeler dan de buitenmaten doen vermoeden......





Eric


----------



## 104RS

epezikpajoow said:


> Deze sinds een paar uurtjes aan de pols, veel comfortabeler dan de buitenmaten doen vermoeden......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Nog een mooie, robuuste duiker. Heb er al vaker foto's van langs zien komen hier op het forum.
Wat voor uurwerk zit er in?


----------



## epezikpajoow

104RS said:


> Nog een mooie, robuuste duiker. Heb er al vaker foto's van langs zien komen hier op het forum.
> Wat voor uurwerk zit er in?


Hierin zit een Automatic Seiko TMI NH 36 Day Date Movement, hacking en handwinding.

Eric


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag ben ik dus in het Seiko-center in Parijs geweest, zoals ik in mijn topic reeds beschreef. Ik heb me daar 3 horloges besteld. De SBGC001 die ik oorspronkelijk wou, heb ik niet gekozen omdat ik mijn horloge links draag, en de knoppen zijn toch net iets te groot voor mij om het horloge comfortabel te dragen. Ipv de SBGC001 heb ik de SBGE005 besteld. Ook de SAST100G werd besteld, én als bonus, omdat de SBGE005 aanzienlijk minder duur was dan de SBGC001, heb ik me ook een SBPA001 er bij gekocht; helaas zou ik àlles pas ergens in februari kunnen hebben....Never the less : HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!! 

...


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Vandaag ben ik dus in het Seiko-center in Parijs geweest, zoals ik in mijn topic reeds beschreef. Ik heb me daar 3 horloges besteld. De SBGC001 die ik oorspronkelijk wou, heb ik niet gekozen omdat ik mijn horloge links draag, en de knoppen zijn toch net iets te groot voor mij om het horloge comfortabel te dragen. Ipv de SBGC001 heb ik de SBGE005 besteld.
> 
> ...
> View attachment 1322353


Grandioze wijzerplaat. Ik vind de kast echter afbreuk doen aan het geheel. (bij de wijzerplaat had ik nog zoiets van 'hebbuuu', maar nah, de kast is niet mijn smaak. (is vast te vervangen... ik ga vast sparen)

Echter veel plezier met het horloge. (en de rest) Ik kan niet wachte op de detail foto's van je vangst.


----------



## merl

Gisteren in de vorm van een kerstkado mijn nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen, de Orient Millenium.
Vaak gezien en bewonderd in wruw topics en het moest er nu maar eens komen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Grandioze wijzerplaat. Ik vind de kast echter afbreuk doen aan het geheel. (bij de wijzerplaat had ik nog zoiets van 'hebbuuu', maar nah, de kast is niet mijn smaak. (is vast te vervangen... ik ga vast sparen)
> 
> Echter veel plezier met het horloge. (en de rest) Ik kan niet wachte op de detail foto's van je vangst.


 omdat ik het niet goed begreep wat je bedoelde mbt de kast heb ik hier de papieren nog eens nagekeken en blijkbaar is er een fout in mijn post geslopen over wélk model GS ik bestelde. Ipv de SGBE005, is het blijkbaar de SBGE025. Laat nu juist dàt model een andere vorm van kast hebben. aangezien ik de foto die ik postte, vh internet haalde, en bijhorend de foute typenaam ingaf tijdens het zoeken, zou ik graag de JUISTE foto's hier posten, bij wijze van rechtzetting, trouwens, zo een GS moet je écht met je éigen ogen zien om hem naar waarde te schatten. Seiko center Paris was trouwens écht de moeite, vriendelijk, drankje (cognac), én korting (12% op de aankoop én ZONDER BTW!)
Mvg
(PS: bedankt om me dit te laten zien)


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Gisteren in de vorm van een kerstkado mijn nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen, de Orient Millenium.
> Vaak gezien en bewonderd in wruw topics en het moest er nu maar eens komen.


Mooie aanwinst merl! De kleur van de wijzer contrasteert mooi met de wijzerplaat.
Zelf had ik nooit echt wat met het merk, toevallig met kerst de Orient van een familielid even om gehad (dus niet van mijzelf). Ik was in ieder geval positief verrast.

Even één van foto zijn Orient om mijn pols, zelf heeft hij hier ook een account, dus als je dit leest: plaats zelfs eens wat foto's van deze en je andere horloges hier ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> omdat ik het niet goed begreep wat je bedoelde mbt de kast heb ik hier de papieren nog eens nagekeken en blijkbaar is er een fout in mijn post geslopen over wélk model GS ik bestelde. Ipv de SGBE005, is het blijkbaar de SBG025. Laat nu juist dàt model een andere vorm van kast hebben. aangezien ik de foto die ik postte, vh internet haalde, en bijhorend de foute typenaam ingaf tijdens het zoeken, zou ik graag de JUISTE foto's hier posten, bij wijze van rechtzetting, trouwens, zo een GS moet je écht met je éigen ogen zien om hem naar waarde te schatten. Seiko center Paris was trouwens écht de moeite, vriendelijk, drankje (cognac), én korting (12% op de aankoop én ZONDER BTW!)
> Mvg
> (PS: bedankt om me dit te laten zien)
> View attachment 1325021
> 
> View attachment 1325023


Hele fraaie klok. Dit soort horloges roepen hele andere gedachtes op dan het gemiddelde beeld wat ik bij de naam Seiko in mijn hoofd heb :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Hele fraaie klok. Dit soort horloges roepen hele andere gedachtes op dan het gemiddelde beeld wat ik bij de naam Seiko in mijn hoofd heb :-!


Na jàren Rolex gmt2 te dragen , en de immer wederkerende vraag "is het een échte?" te horen, ga ik voor understated. het lijkt me prachtig om "wat een mooi uurwerk, welk merk?" met "Seiko" te beantwoorden  . Kost trouwens méér als een GMT2


----------



## merl

Dank je! Ik heb ook niet echt iets met het merk maar ze hebben/hadden enkele leuke modellen en leveren goede kwaliteit voor een schappelijke prijs.
Ik heb eerder een Orient Bambino en een Orient Star Somes gehad. Prima horloges maar uiteindelijk waren het geen blijvers. Misschien deze wel


----------



## Inca Bloc

epezikpajoow said:


> Deze sinds een paar uurtjes aan de pols, veel comfortabeler dan de buitenmaten doen vermoeden......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Keske se sa? Ziet nondedoemme nie slecht uit!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> Na jàren Rolex gmt2 te dragen , en de immer wederkerende vraag "is het een échte?" te horen, ga ik voor understated. het lijkt me prachtig om "wat een mooi uurwerk, welk merk?" met "Seiko" te beantwoorden  . Kost trouwens méér als een GMT2


Trouwens, ik dacht dat in NL OOk een Seiko center was? Aan àl de WUSsies van NL, àls je in de running bent om je spaarvarken stuk te slaan op de aankoop van een klokje, ga eens kijken bij de Jappen! Om het in petrolhead-woorden te zeggen : OF je betaalt hééééééél veel voor een Morgan, of je koopt een Nissan GTR én hebt nog centjes over!


----------



## joins

Voor kerst heb ik deze HMT white pilot gekregen. Op het eerste zicht een prachtig horloge gezien de prijs. Het vintage gehalte is perfect. De maat is niet echt modern te noemen maar hij draagt groter dan de 35 mm die opgegeven werd.


----------



## Inca Bloc

joins said:


> Voor kerst heb ik deze HMT white pilot gekregen. Op het eerste zicht een prachtig horloge gezien de prijs. Het vintage gehalte is perfect. De maat is niet echt modern te noemen maar hij draagt groter dan de 35 mm die opgegeven werd.


 erg leuk klokje, mijn vader heeft een quasi identiek model van Q&Q (no offence).... Lijkt trouwens ook op die chinese klokjes met plexiglas (again, no pun intended)... veel plezier er mee!


----------



## Bazzie

Na een tijdje hier meegelezen te hebben en veel van jullie prachtige horloges hebben mogen aanschouwen ook zelf maar eens een berichtje plaatsen.

Gisteren een Tissot Le Locle gehad als verlovingscadeautje van mijn, inmiddels, verloofde. Dit is mijn tweede mechanische horloge en de eerste met display back, ik betrap mezelf er dan ook op dat ik bijna even vaak naar de achterkant als de voorkant zit te kijken. 




























Aangezien ik het horloge ook wil gaan dragen op mijn bruiloft ben ik nog op zoek naar een mooi leren bandje. Ik sta dan ook open voor jullie suggesties!

-Bas


----------



## Bidle

Welkom!

Ik zou een mooie bruine alligator kopen! Er zijn uiteraard hele dure en ook goedkopere banden. Dit is afhankelijk van de kwaliteit van het leer en of het echt alligator is.

Denk dan aan zoiets en vermoed dat iets donkerder ook goed zou staan.










Iets donkerder van Di-modell; ook een bekend en goed merk.










Beide foto's komen van http://www.uhrenarmband-versand.de een prima winkel waar je ook leuk kan snuffelen. Let op dat op de Duitse versie van de website meer banden staan.

Als je dan toch bezig bent, wel gelijk even een originele Tissot gesp kopen. Kan je ongetwijfeld wel vinden op Ebay. "Tissot Buckle 18mm". De gesp zal bij deze 20mm banden (staat dan ook bij de omschrijving) 2mm kleiner zijn. Volgens mij is jouw bandaanzet 20mm, maar kijk het voor de zekerheid even na. ;-)

Enne gefeliciteerd natuurlijk!!!


----------



## Bazzie

Bedankt voor het welkom en de suggesties. Ik ben wel gecharmeerd van een wat donkerdere leren band, ik zal eens op de gelinkte website kijken.

De aanzet van de band is 19mm maar ik heb begrepen dat een leren band van 20mm ook zou moeten passen? Een Tissot gesp er bij kopen is een leuk idee. Zijn zowel regulier als deployment genoeg van te vinden op ebay zie ik, bedankt voor de tip.

-Bas


----------



## joins

Inca Bloc said:


> erg leuk klokje, mijn vader heeft een quasi identiek model van Q&Q (no offence).... Lijkt trouwens ook op die chinese klokjes met plexiglas (again, no pun intended)... veel plezier er mee!


 Hmt is een Indisch merk. Het manuele binnenwerk is gebaseerd op dat van een citizen van de jaren 60. Hmt heeft de machines en de know how van citizen gekocht. Op de andere fora genieten ze veel bijval. Kijk maar eens op de affordables sectie. No offence taken!


----------



## Bidle

Bazzie said:


> Bedankt voor het welkom en de suggesties. Ik ben wel gecharmeerd van een wat donkerdere leren band, ik zal eens op de gelinkte website kijken.
> 
> De aanzet van de band is 19mm maar ik heb begrepen dat een leren band van 20mm ook zou moeten passen? Een Tissot gesp er bij kopen is een leuk idee. Zijn zowel regulier als deployment genoeg van te vinden op ebay zie ik, bedankt voor de tip.
> 
> -Bas


Altijd leuk om even te zoeken naar alles. Zou iig geen zwart doen,... brrr. Enne een gesp is voor dit horloge wel veel leuker, is veel klassieker en staat ook beter; my 2ct. ;-)


----------



## Bazzie

Bidle said:


> Altijd leuk om even te zoeken naar alles. Zou iig geen zwart doen,... brrr. Enne een gesp is voor dit horloge wel veel leuker, is veel klassieker en staat ook beter; my 2ct. ;-)


Zwart geniet ook niet echt mijn voorkeur, vind het contrast te groot met de wijzerplaat. Alhoewel Tissot gek genoeg het horloge met witte wijzerplaat wel enkel met zwarte band levert (en bracelet uiteraard). Kans is groot dat het een gesp wordt. Vind afgezien van het uiterlijke verschil stiekem ook gewoon gemakkelijker en prettiger dragen.

-Bas


----------



## Bidle

Bazzie said:


> Zwart geniet ook niet echt mijn voorkeur, vind het contrast te groot met de wijzerplaat. Alhoewel Tissot gek genoeg het horloge met witte wijzerplaat wel enkel met zwarte band levert (en bracelet uiteraard). Kans is groot dat het een gesp wordt. Vind afgezien van het uiterlijke verschil stiekem ook gewoon gemakkelijker en prettiger dragen.
> 
> -Bas


Helemaal goed!! Op de link kun je overigens ook 19mm banden bestellen, zou overigens wel gaan voor een gebolsterde versie, dus geen platte. De kast is namelijk redelijk dik. Ben benieuwd wat het gaat worden, maar vermoed dat het helemaal goed gaat komen. ;-)

Oh enne bij 19mm zal het meestal een sluiting van 16mm worden en dat is bij een klassiek horloge wel zo mooi. :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Bas, en gefeliciteerd met je verloving en je Tissot :-!
En ik sluit me aan bij Biddle, een bruine leren band staat verreweg het mooist.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dixit

joins said:


> Hmt is een Indisch merk. Het manuele binnenwerk is gebaseerd op dat van een citizen van de jaren 60. Hmt heeft de machines en de know how van citizen gekocht. Op de andere fora genieten ze veel bijval. Kijk maar eens op de affordables sectie.





> No offence taken!


... Maar joins had wel graag, dat je het mes uit zijn rug trekt en de bloedvlekken netjes afveegt. :-d

Ondertussen ben ik jaloers. De mijne had ook verstuurd moeten zijn, maar Prateek vond productiefouten en de allerlaatste batch is dus weer terug naar de fabriek.

Heb je het pakje zo gewoon in je brievenbus gekregen of was er nog wat gedonder met de post en de douane ?


----------



## joins

Dixit said:


> ... Maar joins had wel graag, dat je het mes uit zijn rug trekt en de bloedvlekken netjes afveegt. :-d
> 
> Ondertussen ben ik jaloers. De mijne had ook verstuurd moeten zijn, maar Prateek vond productiefouten en de allerlaatste batch is dus weer terug naar de fabriek.
> 
> Heb je het pakje zo gewoon in je brievenbus gekregen of was er nog wat gedonder met de post en de douane ?


nee, nee,

echt een leuk horloge, geen enkel probleem met de post, gewoon netjes thuis geleverd.
heb alleen onmiddellijk de standaard band eraf gehaald en een braided nato erop gezet. Lijkt me redelijk accuraat! Op naar de volgende: janata en een gewone pilot!


----------



## Runaque

Kisai Seven, weliswaar enkele weken geleden aangekomen, maar door een druk werkschema niet de tijd gehad om het polsbandje in te korten, maar nu is ie er helemaal klaar voor.










Uur op het klokkie is 16:35.


----------



## MHe225

Bazzie said:


> Gisteren een Tissot Le Locle gehad als verlovingscadeautje van mijn, inmiddels, verloofde.


Helemaal te gek zo'n verloofde - dat is wel een blijver. En het horloge is ook niet verkeerd.

Ik sluit mij bij Bidle aan: ikzelf zou naar een donkerbruin, donkerblauw (navy) of cognac kleurig bandje kijken (in die volgorde). En met een gewone gesp. Taps toelopend (19 mm -> 16 mm) staat wel erg sjiek.

En natuurlijk welkom hier, Bas.

Ron


----------



## Bazzie

Martin_B said:


> Welkom Bas, en gefeliciteerd met je verloving en je Tissot :-!
> En ik sluit me aan bij Biddle, een bruine leren band staat verreweg het mooist.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin





MHe225 said:


> Helemaal te gek zo'n verloofde - dat is wel een blijver. En het horloge is ook niet verkeerd.
> 
> Ik sluit mij bij Bidle aan: ikzelf zou naar een donkerbruin, donkerblauw (navy) of cognac kleurig bandje kijken (in die volgorde). En met een gewone gesp. Taps toelopend (19 mm -> 16 mm) staat wel erg sjiek.
> 
> En natuurlijk welkom hier, Bas.
> 
> Ron


Bedankt voor het welkom heren!

Het zal waarschijnlijk ook een donkerbruin leren band worden. Nu rustig op zoek. Heb er geen haast mee, ben heel gelukkig met hoe het horloge er uit ziet op staal voor dagelijks gebruik.
Plus ik werd er op gewezen dat het van belang is dat de kleur van de band matcht met mijn schoenen op de dag van de bruiloft. Daar had ik dan weer niet aan gedacht met mijn gebrek aan modegevoel. :-d

-Bas


----------



## Bidle

Vergeet dan ook de broekriem niet! ;-)


----------



## Bazzie

Ik merk alweer dat het een goed idee is geweest om hier een berichtje te plaatsen. Met jullie advies en dat van mijn verloofde gecombineerd zie ik er straks nog presentabel uit ook ;-).

Ik vroeg me trouwens af waar ik je avatar van herkende, maar na even op je flickr gekeken te hebben weet ik het al weer. Ik heb een paar jaar geleden het project van je GSX-R gevolgd op motor-forum. Prachtige motor hoor! :-!


----------



## merl

Ook namens mij welkom hier Bas. Mooie Tissot en gefeliciteerd met je verloving!


----------



## merl

joins said:


> nee, nee,
> 
> echt een leuk horloge, geen enkel probleem met de post, gewoon netjes thuis geleverd.
> heb alleen onmiddellijk de standaard band eraf gehaald en een braided nato erop gezet. Lijkt me redelijk accuraat! Op naar de volgende: janata en een gewone pilot!


Inderdaad een leuk horloge! Helaas voor mij te klein en dus weer doorverkocht.
Ik heb overigens een ongedragen HMT pilot (met rode secondenwijzer) te koop (ook te klein dus  ), dus mocht je interesse hebben laat het me dan even via een pm weten.


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> omdat ik het niet goed begreep wat je bedoelde mbt de kast heb ik hier de papieren nog eens nagekeken en blijkbaar is er een fout in mijn post geslopen over wélk model GS ik bestelde. Ipv de SGBE005, is het blijkbaar de SBGE025. Laat nu juist dàt model een andere vorm van kast hebben.


Crap, dat wordt echt sparen, deze kast past helemaal bij de rest. Grandioos.


----------



## T_I

104RS said:


> Mooie aanwinst merl! De kleur van de wijzer contrasteert mooi met de wijzerplaat.
> Zelf had ik nooit echt wat met het merk, toevallig met kerst de Orient van een familielid even om gehad (dus niet van mijzelf). Ik was in ieder geval positief verrast.


Ik ken het, na de Prisma 'moest' ikw el aan de Orient en het smaakt naar meer. De kwaliteit is grandioos, voelt veel beter dan de Prisma. Degene die ik al heb is vast niet de laatste.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Crap, dat wordt echt sparen, deze kast past helemaal bij de rest. Grandioos.


 Waarschijnlijk onnodig je te vertellen HOELANG dat het wachten duurt nu ;-) Hopelijk wordt het effectief ergens in februari dat hij binnenkomt, maar ze wisten me te zeggen dat vertragingen niet ongewoon zijn, en het model wat zij ter plaatse hadden kreeg ik niet mee :-(


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Waarschijnlijk onnodig je te vertellen HOELANG dat het wachten duurt nu ;-) Hopelijk wordt het effectief ergens in februari dat hij binnenkomt, maar ze wisten me te zeggen dat vertragingen niet ongewoon zijn, en het model wat zij ter plaatse hadden kreeg ik niet mee :-(


Ach des te meer kun je er straks van genieten. Heb al twee keer langer dan 2jr op een horloge moeten wachten. Allebei modellen bij Panerai.


----------



## om-4

Mooie horloges heren.

Voor degene die een "normale" HMT toch te klein vinden. Prateek heeft HMT zover gekregen om er één in 40mm te laten maken.
Op affordables loopt nu een verkiezing voor een ontwerp. Heb zelf ook wat voorstellen lopen in de mix. Gaat $80 kosten inclusief standaard verzending.

Goed, het gaat om recente aanwinsten.
Draag al weken deze.


----------



## Bazzie

merl said:


> Ook namens mij welkom hier Bas. Mooie Tissot en gefeliciteerd met je verloving!


Bedankt!



om-4 said:


> Mooie horloges heren.
> 
> Voor degene die een "normale" HMT toch te klein vinden. Prateek heeft HMT zover gekregen om er één in 40mm te laten maken.
> Op affordables loopt nu een verkiezing voor een ontwerp. Heb zelf ook wat voorstellen lopen in de mix. Gaat $80 kosten inclusief standaard verzending.
> 
> Goed, het gaat om recente aanwinsten.
> Draag al weken deze.


Heel mooi! Je eigen ontwerp als ik het zo goed zie?

Ik werd net ook nog verblijd door de UPS bezorger. Net op tijd binnen voor de nieuwjaarsduik morgen, mijn Orient "Blue Mako" FEM65002DW.


----------



## Shadowjack

Happy New Year allemaal, en dat er maar veel nieuwe aanwinsten bij mogen komen!!

Ondertussen heb ik nog een aardig rijtje aanwinsten om te posten (vandaag nog een binnen gekregen) maar vanwege de jaarwisseling en als eerste post van 2014 vond ik deze wel leuk.

Afgelopen zaterdag een oude Ancre bij de pawn shop gevonden voor een paar euro, ff opgewonden om te kijken of ie het deed, jawel, hij deed het, maar met vertraging, dus ik geduldig wachten tot ie stil zou vallen zodat ik hem op m'n gemak na kan kijken...

Zojuist (om 00.30 uur ongeveer) toevallig weer eens gekeken en hij loopt nog steeds! Ondertussen wel een paar uur achter maar toch... verbazingwekkend!

2 snapshots naast elkaar (niet de beste kwaliteit);










Het acryl-glas had ik al enigzins onder handen genomen dus weinig krassen maar vooral de wijzerplaat is mooi en goed behouden. Omdat het een oudje is komt ie bij de antiekjes te staan maar tis wel een leuke aanwinst, én opknapproject b-)


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er leuk uit!! Kom ook regelmatig oudjes tegen die te leuk zijn om te laten liggen.


----------



## om-4

Gisteren binnen gekregen.

CMW ST-5 project horloge.

De drie originele kleuren. De later toegevoegde rode heb ik niet. Overigens blijft alleen de blauwe bij mij. De Zwarte en witte gaan vandaag mee met familieleden.

























Ben er erg trots op. Toch maar mijn eerste ontwerp in massa geproduceerd (225 stuks).


----------



## merl

Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst ontvangen: een Seiko SUS GMT van juli 1997

Seiko heeft de SUS lijn 8 jaar gevoerd met daarin enkele mechanische horloges maar vooral quartz horloges.
Dit horloge bevat het hi-beat (voor Seiko) uurwerk 4s12










Op het achterglaasje staat de wereldkaart


----------



## Bidle

Mooie aanwinst met mooie subtiele details!! Veel draagplezier.


----------



## Skv

Ik weet niet of ik het echt als 'aanwinst' mag beschouwen, maar ik vond eerdaags mijn Casioklokje terug die ik jaren heb gedragen op de basisschool (zo'n 15-18 jaar geleden).
Hij lag in een doos met oude spulletjes op zolder bij mijn ouders. Even goed schoongemaakt en de batterij vervangen en ik ben weer als een kind zo blij! De krassen van tijdens het knikkeren zitten er nog precies zo op als in mijn geheugen.


----------



## Skv

Bazzie said:


> Bedankt!
> 
> Heel mooi! Je eigen ontwerp als ik het zo goed zie?
> 
> Ik werd net ook nog verblijd door de UPS bezorger. Net op tijd binnen voor de nieuwjaarsduik morgen, mijn Orient "Blue Mako" FEM65002DW.


Die heb ik ook sinds een paar weken. Ongelooflijk dat ze zo'n robuust klokje kunnen maken voor nog geen 100 Euro.
Vond alleen de bracelet die er bij zat goedkoop aanvoelen. Ik draag hem op het moment meestal op nato's (in afwachting van de ontvangst van een RVS mesh bracelet).


----------



## Bazzie

Jelle86 said:


> Die heb ik ook sinds een paar weken. Ongelooflijk dat ze zo'n robuust klokje kunnen maken voor nog geen 100 Euro.
> Vond alleen de bracelet die er bij zat goedkoop aanvoelen. Ik draag hem op het moment meestal op nato's (in afwachting van de ontvangst van een RVS mesh bracelet).


De bracelet voelt inderdaad enorm goedkoop aan. Piept en kraakt ook nog eens bij de clasp. Vind em gek genoeg wel erg comfortabel. Het horloge zelf vind ik inderdaad ook erg veel waar voor het geld bieden.
Ik heb de Mako als betaalbare diver gekocht en wil dat ook zo houden dus ik zal er geen dure andere bracelet voor kopen. Een paar mooie nato's lijken me wel leuk om te hebben. Maar eens op zoek naar een website waar die voor een goede prijs te koop zijn.


----------



## T_I

om-4 said:


> Mooie horloges heren.
> 
> Voor degene die een "normale" HMT toch te klein vinden. Prateek heeft HMT zover gekregen om er één in 40mm te laten maken.
> Op affordables loopt nu een verkiezing voor een ontwerp. Heb zelf ook wat voorstellen lopen in de mix. Gaat $80 kosten inclusief standaard verzending.


Doe niet, nr. 10 daar met de achtergrond van 11 is mijn ideale combinatie. Van een indiaas horloge verwacht ik ook bijpassende getallen, al vind ik ontwerp 8 van je de op een na beste.


----------



## EricSW

om-4 said:


> Mooie horloges heren.
> 
> Voor degene die een "normale" HMT toch te klein vinden. Prateek heeft HMT zover gekregen om er één in 40mm te laten maken.
> Op affordables loopt nu een verkiezing voor een ontwerp. Heb zelf ook wat voorstellen lopen in de mix. Gaat $80 kosten inclusief standaard verzending.
> 
> Goed, het gaat om recente aanwinsten.
> Draag al weken deze.


Gaaf! Vraag me toch (verbaasd) af: heb je die al weken om? Dit horloge wordt toch vanaf volgende week geleverd? Is dit een pre-productiemodel?

Of ben jij zelf de maker van dit horloge?


----------



## 104RS

EricSW said:


> Gaaf! Vraag me toch (verbaasd) af: heb je die al weken om? Dit horloge wordt toch vanaf volgende week geleverd? Is dit een pre-productiemodel?
> 
> *Of ben jij zelf de maker van dit horloge?*


Als ik me niet vergis klopt dit inderdaad. Ik vind vooral de kastvorm van bovenstaande klok erg geslaagd.
Mij spreekt met name een concept die op zijn website staat erg aan, die ga ik zeker even in de gaten houden: Balaur | Aevig


----------



## janl

Begin deze maand aangekomen, sindsdien niet meer van de pols geweest.


----------



## polonorte2

Mijn laatste aanwinst is een van mijn grails, de Seiko Marinemaster 300m, vandaag op mesh...


----------



## Bidle

Mooie duiker!! Kan me voorstellen dat dit voor iemand een soort van 'grail' is. Veel draagplezier, maar dat komt wel goed.


ps. zou zelf enkel de mesh achterwegen laten,....maar gewoon erop houden natuurlijk!!


----------



## om-4

EricSW said:


> Gaaf! Vraag me toch (verbaasd) af: heb je die al weken om? Dit horloge wordt toch vanaf volgende week geleverd? Is dit een pre-productiemodel?
> 
> Of ben jij zelf de maker van dit horloge?


Klopt, het is een pre-productiemodel. Pre-order loopt nu. Op zijn vroegst zijn ze eind maart beschikbaar.



104RS said:


> Als ik me niet vergis klopt dit inderdaad. Ik vind vooral de kastvorm van bovenstaande klok erg geslaagd.
> Mij spreekt met name een concept die op zijn website staat erg aan, die ga ik zeker even in de gaten houden: Balaur | Aevig


Ik verwacht een prototype einde van deze maand.


----------



## Inca Bloc

:-!

​


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> :-!
> 
> ​
> View attachment 1342119


Vintage Samsung Galaxy met originele craquelé gebruikssporen, voorzien van Zulu strap in James Bond-stijl.


----------



## Tom1977

Knap ding. Ben laatste tijd ook zwaar over Seiko aan het denken...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Tom1977 said:


> Knap ding. Ben laatste tijd ook zwaar over Seiko aan het denken...


ik ben "per ongeluk" Seiko fan geworden..... Véééééééél beter en vééééél meer draagcomfort dan àlles wat ik er voor had (en dat waren niet de minste).... Ik zeg : haal je een Seiko ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Inca Bloc said:


> Vintage Samsung Galaxy met originele craquelé gebruikssporen, voorzien van Zulu strap in James Bond-stijl.


Vooral die plakband!


----------



## Sjors

DW-6900MP Manhattan Portage









Lightning Yellow Rangeman (Binnenkort ook in Nederland leverbaar!)

Mijn eerste twee aanwinsten van 2014. Ondertussen is nummer 3 ook aangekomen, maar nog niet op foto vastgelegd.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Inca Bloc

Sjors said:


> Vooral die plakband!


 die plakband is essentieel om de strap op zijn plaats te houden ;-) 
ps: is ook ideaal om selfie's mee te maken :-d


----------



## Bidle

Die Manhattan Portage is gaaf zeg!!

Had je deze op Ebay gezien? Is dat een gelukszoeker of is het een realistische prijs???
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/CASIO-G-SHOC...hes_MensWatches_GL&hash=item2a361015ec&_uhb=1


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Die Manhattan Portage is gaaf zeg!!
> 
> Had je deze op Ebay gezien? Is dat een gelukszoeker of is het een realistische prijs???
> CASIO G-SHOCK DW6900NB-7GORILLI Limited Edition Watch Set T-Shirt Tile Silver | eBay


Ik hoop toch echt het eerste, want voor die prijs zou ik me een mooie Speedy Pro uitzoeken ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Die Manhattan Portage is gaaf zeg!!
> 
> Had je deze op Ebay gezien? Is dat een gelukszoeker of is het een realistische prijs???



Een beetje onrealistisch, maar het is wel het zilveren model. Die koste een paar weken geleden nog €269. Daar zit een hand gegraveerde band zilveren keeper op. Van de Gorilli zijn er 40 gemaakt, waarvan er 10 met een zilveren keeper. Ik heb de set met T-Shirt. Deze was €189.-. Een aardig detail, alle (eigenlijk 39) modellen waren binnen 60 seconden verkocht.

Wil je meer van dit model weten, kijk eens hier op mijn blog:

50 Gs

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Een beetje onrealistisch, maar het is wel het zilveren model. Die koste een paar weken geleden nog €269. Daar zit een hand gegraveerde band zilveren keeper op. Van de Gorilli zijn er 40 gemaakt, waarvan er 10 met een zilveren keeper. Ik heb de set met T-Shirt. Deze was €189.-. Een aardig detail, alle (eigenlijk 39) modellen waren binnen 60 seconden verkocht.
> 
> Wil je meer van dit model weten, kijk eens hier op mijn blog:
> 
> 50 Gs
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Thx, je had destijds de link hier ook gepost en heb het toen *helemaal* gelezen. Erg leuk!!


----------



## Runaque

Inca Bloc said:


> :-!
> 
> ​
> View attachment 1342119


Leuke smartwatch! 😄


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ik kon het niet laten......

Titus 18K






















Repco 18K NOS






















Bulova Thermatron NOS (volledig functioneel én origineel, een witte raaf!)






















Hahaha, een dure eed is gebroken bij deze.....
:-d​


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Ik kon het niet laten......
> 
> Hahaha, een dure eed is gebroken bij deze.....
> :-d​


En had jij iets anders verwacht? Ik niet. :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> En had jij iets anders verwacht? Ik niet. :-d


 hahahaha, ik kan blijkbaar makkelijker stoppen met roken, dan met klokjes te kopen  Eerlijk gezegd had ik het écht niet verwacht dat ik me weer opnieuw zou laten verleiden tot verzamelen(zie mijn Seiko avontuur). Blijkbaar was ik machteloos TOV die NOS waar ik mee kwam 
 :think:​


----------



## Martin_B

Groot gelijk :-! Prachtige aankopen, gefeliciteerd

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Groot gelijk :-! Prachtige aankopen, gefeliciteerd
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


 aangezien mijn garage VOL is, mijn wapencollectie volledig is (vergund uiteraard, én, netjes opgeborgen in een kluis, mét slotjes op de trekkers), de "dievengilde" wat plaats heeft gemaakt in mijn kloxbox (lol), en ik mijn (h)ex de deur heb gewezen, is dit de minst dure en minst plaatsrovende hobby van àlles


----------



## Bidle

Dat doe je goed,... in één keer drie horloges erbij. Kan zo maar nog de duurste hobby gaan worden. ;-)

Gewoon lekker verzamelen en genieten!!


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> aangezien mijn garage VOL is, mijn wapencollectie volledig is (vergund uiteraard, én, netjes opgeborgen in een kluis, mét slotjes op de trekkers), de "dievengilde" wat plaats heeft gemaakt in mijn kloxbox (lol), en ik mijn (h)ex de deur heb gewezen, is dit de minst dure en minst plaatsrovende hobby van àlles


Op zich valt het inderdaad relatief mee, zeker als je het met sommige andere hobbies vergelijkt, ex-vrouwen niet in de laatste plaats :-d
Ik zit ook met smart te wachten om hier weer te posten. D'r zijn er vier onderweg, deze zal het vast winnen:








Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Op zich valt het inderdaad relatief mee, zeker als je het met sommige andere hobbies vergelijkt, ex-vrouwen niet in de laatste plaats :-d
> Ik zit ook met smart te wachten om hier weer te posten. D'r zijn er vier onderweg, deze zal het vast winnen:
> View attachment 1348796
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Valt online kopen eigenlijk mee? Ik bedoel, ik heb er persoonlijk moeite mee om ongezien te kopen, én, iemand onbekend geld toe te sturen. Als ik iets leuk zie, dan rij ik liever naar daar, hoe ver het ook is (EU, dat wel), en combineer ik het met een citytrip of zo. Zo was ik pas in het Seiko center parijs, ben ik in Warschau zélf mijn Polpora gaan halen bij de maker etc.....het énige wat ik online koop zijn bandjes omdat ik goede ervaringen heb met "horlogebanden.nl", echter iets duurder heb ik nog NOOIT op die manier gekocht...
*edit*
welke klokjes betreft het hier?


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> Valt online kopen eigenlijk mee? Ik bedoel, ik heb er persoonlijk moeite mee om ongezien te kopen, én, iemand onbekend geld toe te sturen. Als ik iets leuk zie, dan rij ik liever naar daar, hoe ver het ook is (EU, dat wel), en combineer ik het met een citytrip of zo. Zo was ik pas in het Seiko center parijs, ben ik in Warschau zélf mijn Polpora gaan halen bij de maker etc.....het énige wat ik online koop zijn bandjes omdat ik goede ervaringen heb met "horlogebanden.nl", echter iets duurder heb ik nog NOOIT op die manier gekocht...


Ik moet toegeven dat ik wel eens met samengeknepen billen heb gekocht, om het zo maar uit te drukken  Met name de Rolex vond ik best wel spannend. Fedex heeft hem bijvoorbeeld gewoon bij mijn buren afgegeven. Nu kan dat in mijn straat prima, maar geeft wel aan wat er allemaal mis kan gaan...Deze laatste is van een nieuw opgericht horloge merk, zonder enig track record, dus echt een gok. Maar het is net als met beleggen, gok nooit met bedragen die je niet kan missen, ook al is alles weg.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Ik moet toegeven dat ik wel eens met samengeknepen billen heb gekocht, om het zo maar uit te drukken  Met name de Rolex vond ik best wel spannend. Fedex heeft hem bijvoorbeeld gewoon bij mijn buren afgegeven. Nu kan dat in mijn straat prima, maar geeft wel aan wat er allemaal mis kan gaan...Deze laatste is van een nieuw opgericht horloge merk, zonder enig track record, dus echt een gok. Maar het is net als met beleggen, gok nooit met bedragen die je niet kan missen, ook al is alles weg.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


gouden tip voor àlle WUSies POLPORA - Limitowane zegarki mechaniczne - Tradycyjne zegarmistrzostwo w Zielonej Górze od roku 2006


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Dat doe je goed,... in één keer drie horloges erbij. Kan zo maar nog de duurste hobby gaan worden. ;-)
> 
> Gewoon lekker verzamelen en genieten!!


aangezien ik géén vrouw heb, hou ik best wel wat over hoor  Voordeel van véél werken en lange dagen maken is oa dat je géén tijd hebt om je Euri te spenderen ..... 

*EDIT*
Blijkbaar hou ik écht van triootjes, aangezien je weet wat ik in parijs gedaan heb : (  Grand Seiko SBGE025, Seiko SAST100G, Seiko SBPA001. )b-)​


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> Ik kon het niet laten ...... Titus 18K ...... Repco 18K NOS ...... Bulova Thermatron NOS


Waarom zijn wij niet verbaasd? 
Om met meneer Rijk te spreken: Goed gedaan, jochie. Je hebt wel meteen alle toppers uit het aanbod gehaald - deze drie en een van de Omega's waren de enige klokjes waar ik met bovengemiddelde interesse naar keek. Ben blij dat ze nu in een goed huis terecht gekomen zijn.

Tja, de prijs van onze hobbies (als je de vrouwen daar ook bij wilt rekenen ....). Laten we het er bij houden dat er mensen zijn die heel wat meer aan non-necessities spenderen dan wij. Gisteren was hier 'n item bij het lokale nieuws over een woning inbraak waarbij 8 handtasjes met een totale waarde van $200,000 waren buitgemaakt. Nee, dat is geen typfout: 2 ton voor 8 "tassies".

Laten we maar zeggen gefeliciteerd en welkom terug, Ben.

Ron

PS-1 volgens mij ben je nooit echt weg geweest
PS-2 waarom moet je nu weer de link naar die Poolse horloges posten? De kwijl was net opgedroogd
PS-3 Martin, graag meer info over dit nieuwe Indiase merk / horloge. En foto's na aankomst


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Waarom zijn wij niet verbaasd?
> Om met meneer Rijk te spreken: Goed gedaan, jochie. Je hebt wel meteen alle toppers uit het aanbod gehaald - deze drie en een van de Omega's waren de enige klokjes waar ik met bovengemiddelde interesse naar keek. Ben blij dat ze nu in een goed huis terecht gekomen zijn.
> 
> Tja, de prijs van onze hobbies (als je de vrouwen daar ook bij wilt rekenen ....). Laten we het er bij houden dat er mensen zijn die heel wat meer aan non-necessities spenderen dan wij. Gisteren was hier 'n item bij het lokale nieuws over een woning inbraak waarbij 8 handtasjes met een totale waarde van $200,000 waren buitgemaakt. Nee, dat is geen typfout: 2 ton voor 8 "tassies".
> 
> Laten we maar zeggen gefeliciteerd en welkom terug, Ben.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS-1 volgens mij ben je nooit echt weg geweest
> PS-2 waarom moet je nu weer de link naar die Poolse horloges posten? De kwijl was net opgedroogd
> PS-3 Martin, graag meer info over dit nieuwe Indiase merk / horloge. En foto's na aankomst


Hoi Ron,
om vraag nr2 te beantwoorden, omdat ze slechts beperkt gemaakt worden, én er nog enkele beschikbaar zijn. je kan ze hier bekijken/bestellen:
Polpora Sklep Zegarki.zgora.pl
ze lopen op échte top-binnenwerken....helaas is een of andere dief nu gelukkig met die van mij ....

*UPDATE*
er zijn nog 2 aer duo's met wite dial beschikbaar (oplage was 12 stuks) en die hebben een modified Sellita SW220-1 binnenwerk,
prijs is 4911Zlotty (=+/- 1150€)


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> er zijn nog 2 aer duo's met wite dial beschikbaar (oplage was 12 stuks) en die hebben een modified Sellita SW220-1 binnenwerk,
> prijs is 4911Zlotty (=+/- 1150€)


Dat was het leukste horloge dat ik er tussen zag staan.


----------



## Martin_B

@Ron,
Het horloge gaat vanuit Singapore via India. Het horloge is van een nieuw Chinees merk, waarvan jij er ook één krijgt
Genoeg hints? ;-)


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Dat was het leukste horloge dat ik er tussen zag staan.


 ik had (nadruk op HAD) de zwarte Aer Duo, tophorloge, indien het een"Zwitsers" merk zou zijn, was het vélé vélé malen duurder. Prachtig afgewerkt, echt met oog voor detail. Ik heb bij de maker een dag doorgerbracht (Krzysztof Janczak), en kwam zo aan de weet dat hij een nazaat is van Antoni Patek ( Patek, Czapek & Cie), idd, de voorloper van het huidige merk "Patek Phillipe".......Vond dit wel een leuke anekdote
*UPDATE*
Krzysztof Janczak







Bewerkt Sellita SW220-1/Polpora binnenwerk


----------



## T_I

Dat is inderdaad leuke info.


----------



## Shadowjack

MHe225 said:


> Waarom zijn wij niet verbaasd?
> ----
> 
> Tja, de prijs van onze hobbies (als je de vrouwen daar ook bij wilt rekenen ....). Laten we het er bij houden dat er mensen zijn die heel wat meer aan non-necessities spenderen dan wij. Gisteren was hier 'n item bij het lokale nieuws over een woning inbraak waarbij 8 handtasjes met een totale waarde van $200,000 waren buitgemaakt. Nee, dat is geen typfout: 2 ton voor 8 "tassies".
> 
> ----


Gelukkig is m'n vriendin net zo gek als ik, die heeft ondertussen meer dan 50 horloges plus 100 paar schoenen en kast vol tassen, maar alles in de loop der tijd gewoon voor een normale prijs gekocht, bij lange na geen twee ton voor een handvol tasjes. Alles van onze gezamenlijke inkomsten betaald, het is zelfs zo dat ze geen horloge of tas van 200 euro zou willen hebben (ze zou het niet eens dragen) omdat ze dat te duur vindt, maar als ik eens een horloge van een paar 100 euro koop vind ze dat alleen maar gaaf :-d

Aan de andere kant: als wij hier een paar extra nullen op onze bankrekening zouden hebben staan kochten we waarschijnlijk vanzelf ook wat duurdere zaken. Het gaat er minder om hoeveel je hebt maar meer hoe je er aan komt (hard werken of banken beroven, ik noem maar wat), hoe je ermee omgaat (niet zoals de topman van Shell; kwaad worden als je eens een paar miljard minder winst hebt, gatverrr!!) en waar je prioriteiten liggen; money isn't everything, but it helps b-) Ik bedoel; wij prijzen onszelf gelukkig dat we elkaar hebben, een dak boven ons hoofd en te eten, alles wat daar bij komt is meegenomen (al zal het wel zwaar afkicken worden zonder horloges en alle moderne gemakken zoals TV, internet, computer en smartphone).

Maar om on-topic te blijven, mijn laatste aanwinst. Vanmorgen ontvangen dus verse foto's;










Lume & pic kon beter maar tis gewoon leuk =]










Soms denk ik als ik een tijdje niks zou kopen en het geld opsparen dan kon ik zo'n horloge kopen waar ik altijd kwijlend naar kijk in de etalages of op internet. Maar laatst zag ik een hele mooie Edox in de aanbieding bij de juwelier om de hoek, hij was een stuk duurder dan wat ik normaal spendeer maar nu flink afgeprijsd dus voor mij haalbaar op korte termijn, had eea al doorgenomen met m'n vriendin en we moesten ons alleen even een week of 2 inhouden met klokjes en tassen kopen haha!, blijkt er bij nader onderzoek een simpele Rhonda quartz in het ding te zitten! Had ik niet verwacht voor dat geld dus laat maar zitten dacht ik toen, einde verhaal. Zoiets koop ik voor een fractie van de prijs, alleen staat er dan een andere (minder gerenommeerde) naam op... dus toch lekker die Pulsar gekocht, ben ik net zo blij mee en geld moet hier rollen!!

...einde monoloog pfff....


----------



## Shadowjack

Martin_B said:


> Inca Bloc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valt online kopen eigenlijk mee? Ik bedoel, ik heb er persoonlijk moeite mee om ongezien te kopen, én, iemand onbekend geld toe te sturen. Als ik iets leuk zie, dan rij ik liever naar daar, hoe ver het ook is (EU, dat wel), en combineer ik het met een citytrip of zo. Zo was ik pas in het Seiko center parijs, ben ik in Warschau zélf mijn Polpora gaan halen bij de maker etc.....het énige wat ik online koop zijn bandjes omdat ik goede ervaringen heb met "horlogebanden.nl", echter iets duurder heb ik nog NOOIT op die manier gekocht...
> *edit*
> welke klokjes betreft het hier?
> 
> 
> 
> Ik moet toegeven dat ik wel eens met samengeknepen billen heb gekocht, om het zo maar uit te drukken  Met name de Rolex vond ik best wel spannend. Fedex heeft hem bijvoorbeeld gewoon bij mijn buren afgegeven. Nu kan dat in mijn straat prima, maar geeft wel aan wat er allemaal mis kan gaan...Deze laatste is van een nieuw opgericht horloge merk, zonder enig track record, dus echt een gok. Maar het is net als met beleggen, gok nooit met bedragen die je niet kan missen, ook al is alles weg.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...

Ik koop veel via internet, als het kan binnen de EU maar ook Azië of USA, dan gelden die samengeknepen billen zeker wel, maar het laatste vooral ook, gok nooit met bedragen die je niet kunt missen!

Mijn werkwijze: als eerste onderzoek doen naar betrouwbaarheid/reputatie van de verkoper, vooraf contact opnemen en kijken of de communicatie vlot en soepel verloopt, bieden ze aangetekend en verzekerde verzending met tracking aan, maar bovenal en waar mogelijk met Paypal betalen!

Of de aankoop uiteindelijk bevalt is een tweede, in het ideale geval koop je iets dat je al kent of waarvan je weet wat je kan verwachten.

Probleem met overzee aankopen is dat je het niet zo makkelijk even terug stuurt, daarnaast zit je vaak met de garantie, een japanse G-Shock bijv. hoef je hier niet onder garantie naar de horlogemaker te brengen, die moet in het beste geval retour Japan. Vandaar dat ik regelmatig de afweging maak of het me de besparing waard is om buiten NL te kopen, met alle risico's van dien, behalve natuurlijk als het hier gewoon niet te krijgen is..

Ik heb in de afgelopen jaren wel wat misgelopen aankopen gehad en tot nu toe gewoon via een Paypal dispute m'n geld terug gekregen (knock on wood). In 1 hardnekkig geval heb ik de incasso van Paypal gestorneerd omdat zowel verkoper als Paypal doof en blind leken voor mijn argumenten, dat kostte me bijna m'n account maar ik kon mijn gelijk gewoon aantonen aan de hand van tracking gegevens, kopieén van facturen en emails etc, dus uiteindelijk is alles in orde gekomen. De verkoper verzendt aangetekend en verzekerd, dat mag je althans aannemen, als het misgaat en het horloge raakt zoek kan hij ook z'n geld terug krijgen bij de lokale posterijen. Zal ie niet blij mee zijn want da's nogal wat werk en duurt een tijdje maar tis niet anders.

De post/pakketbezorging hier is net 'goede tijden, slechte tijden', dat gaat in de regel goed maar kan soms ook vreselijk fout gaan, en vergeet de douane niet!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/daar-gaan-we-weer-nederlandse-douane-perikelen-410062.html

en

https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/douane-totalitair-821893.html

Voor België:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/bpo...-gebruikers-dit-forum-937197.html#post6988638

In alle gevallen geldt: google is your 'friend', ze kijken altijd met je mee ook b-)


----------



## merl

Gefeliciteerd met jullie aanwinsten, Inca en Shadow!


----------



## Tom1977

Net ook weer een moment van zwakte gehad. Een tweede Steinhart besteld, eerste is enorm goed bevallen (OVM) dus what the hell right?

Deze keer een Marine Chronometer (6498 handopwinder erin). Wel classy ding, met die witte plaat. 

Heb btw net een koper voor mijn Hamilton X-landing GMT (Limited Edition 780/999) uit de VS. Heeft iemand hier al ervaring met verkopen aan Amerika? Via Paypal kan er niet al te veel mislopen, niet?


----------



## Tom1977

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/MARINE-CHRONOMETER-44-arabic,791.html#

My new baby!


----------



## Shadowjack

Tom1977 said:


> Net ook weer een moment van zwakte gehad. Een tweede Steinhart besteld, eerste is enorm goed bevallen (OVM) dus what the hell right?
> 
> Deze keer een Marine Chronometer (6498 handopwinder erin). Wel classy ding, met die witte plaat.
> 
> Heb btw net een koper voor mijn Hamilton X-landing GMT (Limited Edition 780/999) uit de VS. Heeft iemand hier al ervaring met verkopen aan Amerika? Wat als hij het toch niet mooi vind en het terug wil sturen? Full refund van Paypal? Wie draait dan op voor shipment? Zorgen, zorgen....


Heb geen ervaring met verkopen naar USA maar wel met kopen daar en aardig wat jaartjes ervaring met Paypal/eBay.

Het hangt er vanaf of je via eBay of gewoon rechtstreeks verkoopt. eBay heeft strikte regels voor terugzenden, ook al zegt een verkoper 30 x dat ie geen returns accepteert, als de koper een geschil begint omdat het artikel kapot is of afwijkt van de beschrijving kan hij het wel terugsturen, op eigen kosten en evt. aangetekend als ie slim is.

Worst case scenario; als het horloge daar aankomt, niet bevalt en door koper aantoonbaar retour is gestuurd naar jou (ook al is het nooit aangekomen of heb je een lege doos ontvangen) kan de koper via Paypal een full refund afdwingen, dus inclusief jouw shipping kosten, maar exclusief zijn eigen kosten. De regels hiervoor zijn volgens mij vorig jaar nog aangepast: eerst moest je aan kunnen tonen dat iets verzonden én ontvangen was (aangetekend), tegenwoordig schijnt een verzendbewijs al voldoende te zijn.

Ik zou de fine lines mbt dit soort zaken toch even goed doornemen, voor zover vindbaar op Paypal. Als het een particuliere verkoop is, dus niet via eBay, heb je kans dat de regels net wat anders zijn, maar reken er op dat je een full refund moet doen als de koper moeilijk doet. Die verzendkosten ben je dan in ieder geval kwijt. Als je het opstuurt; zorg dat het goed en voor de juiste waarde verzekerd is. De koper betaalt dan wel evt. invoer en taxes, maar als je het als $25 gift stuurt heb je weinig kans dat je wat terug krijgt van de post als het zoekraakt.

Als je via eBay verkoopt heb je in ieder geval nog de mogelijkheid te kijken of de persoon een goede feedback score heeft. Dan draag je wel een percentage van de verkoopprijs af aan eBay/Paypal maar dat zou je in kunnen calculeren.

Het blijft tricky omdat er steeds meer kwaadwillenden bijkomen en mensen steeds gemakzuchtiger worden met bieden op én plaatsen van veilingen/objecten. Ik heb zelf wel een paar dingen die op eBay USA goed zouden verkopen (10 x beter dan hier) maar het risico dat ik er tussen wordt genomen voor een fiks bedrag is me nog steeds te groot. Te veel haken en ogen maar misschien ben ik te voorzichtig, kan ook nog =\


----------



## Tom1977

Dank voor je feedback. Cfr de rules van PayPal die ik terugvind zou het vrij safe moeten zijn. Ik waag het er maar op denk ik. Billen toe en hup!;-))


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Het horloge gaat vanuit Singapore via India. Het horloge is van een nieuw Chinees merk, waarvan jij er ook één krijgt  .... Genoeg hints? ;-)


Had ik toch niet goed uit mijn doppen gekeken: ik zag Mumbai, India en keek niet verder. Als ik het startpunt (Singapore) had gezien had ik het wel geweten. Of als ik zelf dezelfde tracking-info reeds ontvangen zou hebben. Voor zover ik weet is die van mij nog niet onderweg .... misschien moet ik eventjes contact pnemen met onze wederzijdse vriend.

Overigens ben ik nu wel jaloers: je schrijft .... waarvan jij er ook één krijgt .... Nou, ik moest gewoon betalen, maar ik kan kennelijk concluderen dat jij hem krijgt ;-) .... stinkerd (LOL)

Ben je al een beetje beter?

Prettig weekend allemaal.
Ron


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Had ik toch niet goed uit mijn doppen gekeken: ik zag Mumbai, India en keek niet verder. Als ik het startpunt (Singapore) had gezien had ik het wel geweten. Of als ik zelf dezelfde tracking-info reeds ontvangen zou hebben. Voor zover ik weet is die van mij nog niet onderweg .... misschien moet ik eventjes contact pnemen met onze wederzijdse vriend.
> 
> Overigens ben ik nu wel jaloers: je schrijft .... waarvan jij er ook één krijgt .... Nou, ik moest gewoon betalen, maar ik kan kennelijk concluderen dat jij hem krijgt ;-) .... stinkerd (LOL)
> 
> Ben je al een beetje beter?
> 
> Prettig weekend allemaal.
> Ron


is daar van Origin een Memo over? ;-)

*UPDATE*
ok, ik dacht aan Memorigin, maar nu (denk ik) ben ik mee, toch als het gaat over 10,11 of 8......


----------



## Inca Bloc

Orient EVOM002, niet écht MIJN laatste aanwinst, maar wél door MIJ gekocht/besteld voor mijn vader zijn 60e verjaardag. Het klokje is perfect wat ik zocht voor hem, arab cijfers, dag, datum, automaat, niet te groot én niet te duur....Komt aan bij "de bastard" zijn winkel.
















*UPDATE*
ik heb gelijk ook een NATO strap (géén Zulu, die beugels zijn te groot voor mijn überklassieke "ouwe") voor de Orient besteld bij mijn vaste leverancier, aangezien mijn pa veel gaat joggen en bijna altijd (weer of geen weer) buiten is. Leder begint (imo) te stinken ed, terwijl een rvs-band te zwaar gaat zijn voor hem.


----------



## Skv

Tom1977 said:


> Net ook weer een moment van zwakte gehad. Een tweede Steinhart besteld, eerste is enorm goed bevallen (OVM) dus what the hell right?
> 
> Deze keer een Marine Chronometer (6498 handopwinder erin). Wel classy ding, met die witte plaat.
> 
> Heb btw net een koper voor mijn Hamilton X-landing GMT (Limited Edition 780/999) uit de VS. Heeft iemand hier al ervaring met verkopen aan Amerika? Via Paypal kan er niet al te veel mislopen, niet?


 Hoe is je OVM verder? Die heb ik onlangs besteld. Zit al een paar weken te wachten voor ze hem weer op voorraad hebben..


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> ... ik heb in een tijdsbestek van 3 dagen totaal 6 klokjes binnen gekregen. Bovengenoemde Seagull Seamaster, 4x WUS CMW 2013 ST5 Project horloge (eentje is van / voor Anneke) en 'n witte HMT Pilot ...


De Segull Seamaster hebben jullie inmiddels in de "Wat Draag Je" draad gezien en de kleine witte HMT Pilot moet nog even wachten - was foto's aan het maken, gingen toen met Paulien wandelen en bij thuiskomst was er onvoldoende licht over. Maar ik heb wel plaatjes van de ST5 horloges kunnen schieten.

Familie portret:









60/225:









63/225 (Anneke's horloge)









225/225:









en de Committee Editie (alleen de text op de achterkant is afwijkend)









Ik weet het, ik had deze in zwart moeten kiezen, zodat we alle kleuren hebben. Maar ik vind de zilveren versie domweg mooier. Ik heb wel ook de zwarte wijzerplaat en bijpassende wijzer-set, dus ik kan altijd nog een van de zilveren exemplaren converteren. Al zeg ik het zelf, het 2013 ST5 Project is buitengewoon goed geslaagd.

Ron

PS - deze horloges arriveerden zonder bandjes in een zwarte kartonnen doosje. Elk met twee gegraveerde sluitingen (tang buckles) en spring-bars


----------



## Martin_B

Erg mooi Ron,

Ik hoop dat die van mij ook er gauw zijn. Ik heb dezelfden als jij, alleen een enkel zilveren, dus ik snap je keuze 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> De Segull Seamaster hebben jullie inmiddels in de "Wat Draag Je" draad gezien en de kleine witte HMT Pilot moet nog even wachten - was foto's aan het maken, gingen toen met Paulien wandelen en bij thuiskomst was er onvoldoende licht over. Maar ik heb wel plaatjes van de ST5 horloges kunnen schieten.
> 
> Familie portret:
> 
> View attachment 1351956
> 
> 
> 60/225:
> 
> View attachment 1351958
> 
> 
> 63/225 (Anneke's horloge)
> 
> View attachment 1351961
> 
> 
> 225/225:
> 
> View attachment 1351962
> 
> 
> en de Committee Editie (alleen de text op de achterkant is afwijkend)
> 
> View attachment 1351971
> 
> 
> Ik weet het, ik had deze in zwart moeten kiezen, zodat we alle kleuren hebben. Maar ik vind de zilveren versie domweg mooier. Ik heb wel ook de zwarte wijzerplaat en bijpassende wijzer-set, dus ik kan altijd nog een van de zilveren exemplaren converteren. Al zeg ik het zelf, het 2013 ST5 Project is buitengewoon goed geslaagd.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - deze horloges arriveerden zonder bandjes in een zwarte kartonnen doosje. Elk met twee gegraveerde sluitingen (tang buckles) en spring-bars


Normaal vangt Inca Bloc de schok, màààààrrre, ik mis hier iets? 60/225 voor Inca Bloc? ..... ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

"Bastard" & "Lucky bastard" hebben Inca Bloc een "mindfokk" van formaat gegeven, blijkt dat mijn SAST100G OOK geleverd was, maar dat de nitwits mij voor het lapje hielden! Dus vandaag binnengekomen ten huize Inca Bloc, mijn éérste uurwerk in jàren, wat een "springende secondenwijzer" heeft ipv een "glijdende". Mag ook nog even vermeld worden, er is véél minder karton gebruikt bij het "boxen" dan bij "lucky bastard" zijn Ananta (zie topic over dozen). ;-)
Et Viola :


----------



## Martin_B

Jaja, niet alleen de celadon, maar ook de st5's kwamen binnen vandaag!!! 
Ik hoop dat ik tijd heb voor een fotosessie vanavond!


----------



## vanhessche

Mooi het nummertje van de limited edition reeks weggepoetst Inca ;-) (no offense hoor, volkomen terecht!)

Bij deze mijn eerste aanwinst voor 2014. Eentje waar ik eigenlijk al een héle tijd mee in mijn hoofd liep, maar eerst wat moeten sparen, en door andere uitgave's ook wat op de achtergrond gekomen.
Eerst lokaal bij 2de hands handelaars (een nieuwe kostte me net iets té veel) gezocht, maar nergens eentje gevonden. Uiteindelijk dan toch met de spreekwoordelijke genepen billen online 1 besteld via Chrono 24.
Een beetje schuw omdat het toch een delicaat ding is om dan via te pakjesdienst enzo opgestuurd te zien. Maar eind goed al goed, hij staat mooi op mijn kast te blinken momenteel!
Nu nog enkele dagen even kijken hoe hij het doet qua tijd voor we helemaal door het dolle heen kunnen zijn (voor zover dit nu nog niet het geval is  ).

Maar goed, waarover gaat het nu eigenlijk? Zoals ik al zei, hij staat momenteel op mijn kast, dus een 'gewoon' polshorloge is het niet, maar inderdaad een klokje.

Bij deze, mijn JLC Atmos (uit 1973, originele documenten er nog bij):









De foto doet hem niet 100% recht aan. Beetje weinig licht hier, en de kleine krasjes bovenaan zijn eigenlijk met het gewone ook niet te zien, komt door het licht.
Hij is echt in hele mooie staat. Heel blij dat ik uiteindelijk dan toch online gekocht heb, want de prijs was ook zeer netjes.


----------



## Inca Bloc

vanhessche said:


> Mooi het nummertje van de limited edition reeks weggepoetst Inca ;-) (no offense hoor, volkomen terecht!)


 HARHARHAR @ Vanhessche! b-)​ (mss eens dézé draad lezen : https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/w%E9%E9ral-ingebroken-bij-mij-nu-bijna-%E0lles-kwijt-954403.html ) Heb zelfs al angst omdat ik reeds té véél post ivm mijn persoonlijk leven ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Jaja, niet alleen de celadon, maar ook de st5's kwamen binnen vandaag!!! Ik hoop dat ik tijd heb voor een fotosessie vanavond!


Het werd tijd; veel plezier met deze aanwinsten, Martin.

Als je aan het fotograferen slaat, misschien kun je dan ook een paar zij-aan-zij plaatjes schieten van de Beihai en de Celadon, zowel de voor- als achterkanten?
We zien ze langskomen.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Het werd tijd; veel plezier met deze aanwinsten, Martin.
> 
> Als je aan het fotograferen slaat, misschien kun je dan ook een paar zij-aan-zij plaatjes schieten van de Beihai en de Celadon, zowel de voor- als achterkanten?
> We zien ze langskomen.
> 
> Ron


Zal ik doen. Nu moet ik zeggen dat aangezien de kasten dezelfde zijn, de verschillen relatief klein zijn. Het uurwerk wel weer net wat mooier.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Zal ik doen. Nu moet ik zeggen dat aangezien de kasten dezelfde zijn, de verschillen relatief klein zijn. Het uurwerk wel weer net wat mooier.


idd, érg benijdenswaardig dat "bestellingske" van u ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

ik hou hem lekker zélf, mijn éérste Orient.









En voor Pa heb ik een klokje gemaakt bij "fewsome"......

Ontwerp een horloge | Fewwatches.com
*EDIT*
ik dacht dat ik een img plaktte hierboven, maar als je op de link klikt zie je het klokje wat ik voor pa "ontwierp"rechts staan, en als je bij details (5) kijkt, en op de rechtse achterkast klikt, kan je zélf tekstje ingeven ter lasergravure, dus, win-win voor mij...... .......


----------



## T_I

Eindelijk is de zelfbouw horlogedoos redelijkaf...


----------



## Saybia

Vostok Amphibia "Tank"


----------



## Bidle

Even niet opgelet en gelijk voor veel mensen een hoop nieuwe aanwinsten. 2014 gaat,.... bedoel, is een mooi jaar aan het worden!!



Martin_B said:


> Jaja, niet alleen de celadon, maar ook de st5's kwamen binnen vandaag!!!
> Ik hoop dat ik tijd heb voor een fotosessie vanavond!


Die tweede van boven is echt gaaf. Voor mij een typisch Chinees horloges. Doet me aan veel Chinese objecten denken!!

@MHe225: ook jij geniet van die aanwinsten!
@vanhessche: Niet om je bang te maken, maar controleer zo snel mogelijk of die goed loopt. Deze modellen kennen helaas veel problemen, maar als die goed loopt,.... tja dan loopt die gewoon goed. Met name transport is verschrikkelijk voor ze.

Natuurlijk voor de anderen ook!!! ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Zal ik doen. Nu moet ik zeggen dat aangezien de kasten dezelfde zijn, de verschillen relatief klein zijn. Het uurwerk wel weer net wat mooier.


Daarom juist ..... ik ben gewoon benieuwd om te zien wat Celadon toevoegt. Ik heb er nog steeds vertrouwen in dat mijn Celadon Premier hier ook binnenkort verschijnt en ook ik zal hem dan met de Beihai fotograferen. Reken dan maar op nog minder verschillen aangezien ik voor de witte wijzerplaat gekozen heb.


----------



## Skv

Saybia said:


> View attachment 1355898
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia "Tank"


Die vraagt om een nato!


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**

een "Lemania" en een "Gabriel". Gratis en voor niks gekregen van een oud vrouwtje uit de buurt, wat ik heb geholpen haar huisje leeg te maken, zodat ze naar het rusthuis kan. Iedere info mbt deze mij onbekende klokjes is welkom!

Gabriel :





Lemania :



Mvg, 
Inca Bloc

*UPDATE*
Ik was nog iets vergeten te melden, maar ga er geen aparte draad voor maken. Ik heb nl gisteren de "bestelbon", van "Bastard" zijn GS overgenomen. Hij heeft (als oa Edox dealer)de hand kunnen leggen op een Edox Cape horn 5 minute repeater limited (30 stuks wereldwijd). Bijgevolg heb ik dan maar de bon van zijn GS SBGM021 (die nummers toch altijd bij Seiko, geef het ding toch gewoon een leuke naam.....) "overgekocht". Leuk is natuurlijk dat hij WIST dat hij énkel aan MIJ die bon kwijt kon, én, ik nog een eitje met hem te pellen had nà zijn lààtste flauw mopje, dus, zuiver voor de sport, 15% minder dan hij betaalde, in contanten voor zijn neus gelegd, met de boodschap : aannemen en de Edox kunnen betalen, OF, gewoon je GS dragen, en géén Edox limited hebben......Uw keuze...... (*GRRRRRIJNSSSSS*)

GS : 








Edox :

















*EDIT2*
OMG!!!!!! Juist ff gegoogeld naar de prijs van die Edox....... *SLIK* !!!


----------



## T_I

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**

ALs ik naar de foto's kijk kom jij er beter vanaf. Wat een lelijk ding, die Edox.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**

Blijft een mooie GS, als deze zonder datum was en een handopwinder dan had die zeker al in de collectie gezeten.


----------



## dezeppo

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**

Speedmaster, moet na een lange reis eerst nog eens goed op gang komen (denk ik). Ook zoek ik nog één of twee extra links, iemand tips over waar ik die het beste kan kopen?


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Even niet opgelet en gelijk voor veel mensen een hoop nieuwe aanwinsten. 2014 gaat,.... bedoel, is een mooi jaar aan het worden!!
> 
> Die tweede van boven is echt gaaf. Voor mij een typisch Chinees horloges. Doet me aan veel Chinese objecten denken!!
> 
> @MHe225: ook jij geniet van die aanwinsten!
> @vanhessche: Niet om je bang te maken, maar controleer zo snel mogelijk of die goed loopt. Deze modellen kennen helaas veel problemen, maar als die goed loopt,.... tja dan loopt die gewoon goed. Met name transport is verschrikkelijk voor ze.
> 
> Natuurlijk voor de anderen ook!!! ;-)


Ik deelde je bezorgdheid Bidle  Daarom dat ik ook liever 1 gekocht had bij een 'real life' 2dehands dealer, dan was het transport toch al minder geweest. Maar goed, als hij daar staat dan ken je de voorgeschiedenis natuurlijk ook niet.
Ik heb wel, naar mijn mening, een goede prijs betaald, en had bij eventuele tegenslag gewoon een servicebeurt al wat ingecalculeerd.

Maar goed, hij loopt nu al 3 dagen aan een stuk (blijft ook mooi lopen, valt niet stil!) en voor zover het wat te meten valt dan zit hij er echt nog altijd redelijk 'bonk' op! Dus ik ben tot nu toe erg tevreden want qua uiterlijk is hij echt in zéér goede staat en nu blijkt ook nog eens dat het loopwerk het ook nog altijd uitstekend doet  De servicebeurt kan dus hopelijk nog enkele (10-tal) jaren uitgesteld worden.


----------



## Saybia

Jelle86 said:


> Die vraagt om een nato!


Die blikkerige band gaat er zeker af. Maar ja nu nog een ander bandje uitkiezen. Twijfel tussen Nato zwart met een rood streepje of cognac leer....


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Ik deelde je bezorgdheid Bidle  Daarom dat ik ook liever 1 gekocht had bij een 'real life' 2dehands dealer, dan was het transport toch al minder geweest. Maar goed, als hij daar staat dan ken je de voorgeschiedenis natuurlijk ook niet.
> Ik heb wel, naar mijn mening, een goede prijs betaald, en had bij eventuele tegenslag gewoon een servicebeurt al wat ingecalculeerd.
> 
> Maar goed, hij loopt nu al 3 dagen aan een stuk (blijft ook mooi lopen, valt niet stil!) en voor zover het wat te meten valt dan zit hij er echt nog altijd redelijk 'bonk' op! Dus ik ben tot nu toe erg tevreden want qua uiterlijk is hij echt in zéér goede staat en nu blijkt ook nog eens dat het loopwerk het ook nog altijd uitstekend doet  De servicebeurt kan dus hopelijk nog enkele (10-tal) jaren uitgesteld worden.


Dat is goed om te lezen!! Heb het namelijk vaker fout zien gaan dan goed. Het zijn hele mooie stukjes techniek, geniet er van!!!


----------



## Bidle

Vanochtend een Enicar Sherpa Divette binnen gekregen. Het is een duikertje en dit keer niet in nieuwstaat, maar een lekker gebruikte. 
Leuke is dat ik hem van de eerste eigenaar heb, dus die had er nog een paar leuke verhalen bij. Zat een aftermarket metalen band op die na een paar jaar is vervangen, omdat de originele min of meer op was. Kortom het horloge heeft echt geleefd. ;-)
Waarom dit horloge, gewoon leuk en er zit een heel mooi uurwerkje in een 33jewels automaat. 

Net thuis overlegd en morgen worden er weer foto's gemaakt. Dit is vaak niet alleen van horloges, maar zorg dat er weer een paar bij zitten en uiteraard deze ook.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



T_I said:


> ALs ik naar de foto's kijk kom jij er beter vanaf. Wat een lelijk ding, die Edox.


De Gustibus non est disputandum.... ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**

Drie primeurs voor mij vandaag : 
1) mijn éérste Chinees horloge gekocht.
2) mijn éérste online aankoop gedaan.
3) mijn éérste Tourbillon horloge.
Het horloge :

Memorigin Auspicious Plus series


----------



## Shadowjack

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



Inca Bloc said:


> een "Lemania" en een "Gabriel". Gratis en voor niks gekregen van een oud vrouwtje uit de buurt, wat ik heb geholpen haar huisje leeg te maken, zodat ze naar het rusthuis kan. Iedere info mbt deze mij onbekende klokjes is welkom!
> 
> Mvg,
> Inca Bloc


Gabriel heb ik nooit van gehoord (en kan niks vinden) maar Lemania is zwitsers en maakt voornamelijk uurwerken (in de door NASA als 'space-worthy' gekwalificeerde Omega Speedmasters zat een Lemania volgens wiki), maar ook af en toe hun eigen klokjes. Met een beetje opknappen zou ie misschien nog wel een leuke cent op kunnen brengen, maar tis leuker om hem zelf te houden natuurlijk b-)

Vind dat persoonlijk nog altijd een van de mooiste categorieën onder de horloges, oude bekraste klokken met verweerde wijzers en verkleurde wijzerplaten die heel veel gezien en meegemaakt hebben. Zal het zelf niet snel voor veel geld kopen, laat staan dragen, kan het me eigenlijk ook niet veroorloven, maar dat is wel waar de oorsprong van m'n passie voor horloges ligt...



Inca Bloc said:


> *UPDATE*
> Ik was nog iets vergeten te melden, maar ga er geen aparte draad voor maken. Ik heb nl gisteren de "bestelbon", van "Bastard" zijn GS overgenomen. Hij heeft (als oa Edox dealer)de hand kunnen leggen op een Edox Cape horn 5 minute repeater limited (30 stuks wereldwijd). Bijgevolg heb ik dan maar de bon van zijn GS SBGM021 (die nummers toch altijd bij Seiko, geef het ding toch gewoon een leuke naam.....) "overgekocht". Leuk is natuurlijk dat hij WIST dat hij énkel aan MIJ die bon kwijt kon, én, ik nog een eitje met hem te pellen had nà zijn lààtste flauw mopje, dus, zuiver voor de sport, 15% minder dan hij betaalde, in contanten voor zijn neus gelegd, met de boodschap : aannemen en de Edox kunnen betalen, OF, gewoon je GS dragen, en géén Edox limited hebben......Uw keuze...... (*GRRRRRIJNSSSSS*)
> 
> Edox :
> 
> View attachment 1356982
> 
> 
> *EDIT2*
> OMG!!!!!! Juist ff gegoogeld naar de prijs van die Edox....... *SLIK* !!!


Kom aan, 38K voor een Edoxje, is toch niks! Had laatst bijna een Edox gekocht met oorspronkelijke prijs van 1K, bleek er een 25 (ja, zonder K) quartz ding in te zitten... maar over smaak valt inderdaad niet te twisten, ondertussen wordt een van de 30 stuks Limited Cape Horn alweer 2ehands aangeboden voor minder dan de helft...

Ik ben in ieder geval blij met mijn eigen nieuwe binnenkomer van vandaag, een Edifice die blauw licht geeft, welcome to the space age :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



Shadowjack said:


> Lemania is zwitsers en maakt voornamelijk uurwerken (in de door NASA als 'space-worthy' gekwalificeerde Omega Speedmasters zat een Lemania volgens wiki), maar ook af en toe hun eigen klokjes.
> Vind dat persoonlijk nog altijd een van de mooiste categorieën onder de horloges, oude bekraste klokken met verweerde wijzers en verkleurde wijzerplaten die heel veel gezien en meegemaakt hebben. Zal het zelf niet snel voor veel geld kopen, laat staan dragen, kan het me eigenlijk ook niet veroorloven, maar dat is wel waar de oorsprong van m'n passie voor horloges ligt...


Ik woon in Belgisch Limburg in de "mijnstreek", en dit zijn "putklokken"(in de volksmond. De put= steenkoolmijn.) Vroeger kochten "koolputters" vaak vroege duikers of ander kwalitatief, waterdicht spul,(ze verdienden een aardig loon én woonden bijna gratis) om in de ondergrond te weten hoe laat het was. Ondertussen zijn de mijnen al meer dan 20 jaar gesloten hier, en bij menige bejaarden, liggen "putklokken" gewoon in één of andere la. De voorkeur ging trouwens uit naar plexiglas, omdat het gepolijst kon worden als het horloge op onderhoud was bij de horlogemaker.


----------



## Shadowjack

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



Inca Bloc said:


> Ik woon in Belgisch Limburg in de "mijnstreek", en dit zijn "putklokken"(in de volksmond. De put= steenkoolmijn.) Vroeger kochten "koolputters" vaak vroege duikers of ander kwalitatief, waterdicht spul,(ze verdienden een aardig loon én woonden bijna gratis) om in de ondergrond te weten hoe laat het was. Ondertussen zijn de mijnen al meer dan 20 jaar gesloten hier, en bij menige bejaarden, liggen "putklokken" gewoon in één of andere la. De voorkeur ging trouwens uit naar plexiglas, omdat het gepolijst kon worden als het horloge op onderhoud was bij de horlogemaker.


Da's pas interessante informatie, een echt stukje (plaatselijke) geschiedenis dus, gaaf!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**

@Inca Bloc:

Oef,.... smaken verschillen. ;-)

Maar leuk dat je weer een aanwinst in aantocht hebt!! Ben iig benieuwd naar hoe die bevalt.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



Shadowjack said:


> Gabriel heb ik nooit van gehoord (en kan niks vinden) maar Lemania is zwitsers en maakt voornamelijk uurwerken (in de door NASA als 'space-worthy' gekwalificeerde Omega Speedmasters zat een Lemania volgens wiki), maar ook af en toe hun eigen klokjes. Met een beetje opknappen zou ie misschien nog wel een leuke cent op kunnen brengen, maar tis leuker om hem zelf te houden natuurlijk b-)
> 
> Vind dat persoonlijk nog altijd een van de mooiste categorieën onder de horloges, oude bekraste klokken met verweerde wijzers en verkleurde wijzerplaten die heel veel gezien en meegemaakt hebben. Zal het zelf niet snel voor veel geld kopen, laat staan dragen, kan het me eigenlijk ook niet veroorloven, maar dat is wel waar de oorsprong van m'n passie voor horloges ligt...
> 
> Kom aan, 38K voor een Edoxje, is toch niks! Had laatst bijna een Edox gekocht met oorspronkelijke prijs van 1K, bleek er een 25 (ja, zonder K) quartz ding in te zitten... maar over smaak valt inderdaad niet te twisten, ondertussen wordt een van de 30 stuks Limited Cape Horn alweer 2ehands aangeboden voor minder dan de helft...
> 
> Ik ben in ieder geval blij met mijn eigen nieuwe binnenkomer van vandaag, een Edifice die blauw licht geeft, welcome to the space age :-d


Ziet er leuk uit!! Hoe werkt die TideGraph? Dat blauwe licht heeft wel iets.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



Bidle said:


> leuk dat je weer een aanwinst in aantocht hebt!! Ben iig benieuwd naar hoe die bevalt.


 idd,ik ook, ik heb hem nog niet in het écht gezien.........Enne ben ook eens benieuwd hoeveel btw etc ik "mag" doneren aan de behoeftige "Belgischen staat". Ik ben ook wel nerveus mbt de verzending etc.....


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



Inca Bloc said:


> Ik woon in Belgisch Limburg in de "mijnstreek", en dit zijn "putklokken"(in de volksmond. De put= steenkoolmijn.) Vroeger kochten "koolputters" vaak vroege duikers of ander kwalitatief, waterdicht spul,(ze verdienden een aardig loon én woonden bijna gratis) om in de ondergrond te weten hoe laat het was. Ondertussen zijn de mijnen al meer dan 20 jaar gesloten hier, en bij menige bejaarden, liggen "putklokken" gewoon in één of andere la. De voorkeur ging trouwens uit naar plexiglas, omdat het gepolijst kon worden als het horloge op onderhoud was bij de horlogemaker.


Interessant .... hebben we nog meer gemeen. Ikzelf kom uit de "oostelijke mijnstreek" in (Nederlands) Limburg en mijn vader was 'n koelpiet - mijnwerker. Met het vooruitzicht van mijnsluitingen is hij omgeschoold naar weg- en waterbouwkundige en zijn wij in '71 naar Alkmaar verhuisd.

Mijn vader en zijn kompanen droegen geen (pols)horloges, maar hadden zakhorloges. Deze zaten in een aparte kast / doos met venster. Zijn horloge ziet ondanks ca 20 jaar onder de grond nagenoeg nieuw uit. De extra kast / doos is evenwel flink gedeukt en bekrast en het venster bijna ondoorzichtig.
Uiteraard heb ik oog op dit horloge maar betwijfel of dit uiteindelijk bij mij terecht komt. Het is mijn vader's wens om alle mijn-spullen bij elkaar te houden en hoewel geen van mijn broers om horloges geeft, zijn we wel alle vier geïnteresseerd in pa's mijn-parafernalia.


----------



## Shadowjack

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



Bidle said:


> Ziet er leuk uit!! Hoe werkt die TideGraph? Dat blauwe licht heeft wel iets.


Dat blauwe licht gaf min of meer de doorslag, had nog 1 of 2 andere modellen op het oog, maar deze EMA-100-1AVEF is het geworden (wat inca bloc al eerder opmerkte; fantastisch al die letter-cijfer typeringen ipv gewoon een naam... NOT!).

Hier een niet al te best plaatje, maar dan met het licht uit (dat brandt ook maar 1.5-3 secs max):










De Tide Graph van dit model is echt basic. Het werkt op algemene berekeningen gebaseerd op de home city die je instelt en kan niet als 100% accuraat gezien worden. Om andere getijden te bekijken kan je de home city wijzigen, dan zal hij die weergeven. In de handleiding wordt nadrukkelijk gewaarschuwd om het niet te gebruiken voor navigatie of andere eb/vloed gerelateerde activiteiten.

Bij de G-Shock GWX-8900B werkt het iets preciezer. Die ontvangt een radiosignaal, aan de home city die je ingesteld hebt zijn een aantal lokaties verbonden, die kun je weer kiezen als getijde indicator. Dat zal dus exacter zijn mag ik aannemen, maar het aantal beschikbare lokaties dat je in kan stellen is beperkt, dus niet dat je kunt kiezen tussen Vlissingen, R'dam of Den Helder, om maar wat te noemen.

Dit in tegenstelling tot bijv. de duurdere Rip Curl horloges, die ontvangen ook een radiosignaal en zijn voorgeprogrammeerd met 500+ locaties die je in kunt stellen, daar geeft ie de exacte en up-to-date getijden van weer, inclusief springtij etc... maar ja, da's dan ook een klokje gemaakt voor surfers. Ik wandel hooguit eens langs de Waal hier b-)

De G-Shock GWX-8900B 'Panda' is trouwens een 'oude nieuwe aanwinst', één van de horloges die we vorig jaar oktober in Parijs tegen het lijf liepen. Die foto's hadden jullie nog steeds tegoed en omdat ik nog net niet zó ziek ben da'k geen camera meer vast kan houden heb ik daar maar gelijk wat foto's van gemaakt (al gaat het fotograferen me normaal ietsjes beter af) ;



















Ook uit Parijs, de DW-6901UD van m'n vriendin b-) Nooit gedacht dat we die nog tegen zouden komen maar in de eerste Parijse horlogewinkel waar we binnen liepen stond ie, het een-na-laatste exemplaar dus meteen gekocht.










Dan nog wat leuks, nooit eerder gezien of gekregen bij een Edifice: een echtheidscontrole strip, jaaah de wonderen zijn de wereld nog niet uit! Het heeft misschien te maken met de stortvloed aan namaak 'Red Bull Limited Edition' op eBay dat ze er nu een strook bij doen, ik zou de reden anders niet weten. De sticker kende ik wel, de controle strook niet...

Anywayz: op de achterkant van het horloge zit een holo sticker, op de strook een venstertje. Als het horloge (of sticker) echt is dan is op 1 helft van dat venstertje de strook wel zichtbaar, maar op de andere niet.... ik meteen al m'n Casio klokjes nagekeken, maar blijkbaar zit het alleen op Edifices. op de G-Shocks zit iig niks =(


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide bericht! :-!
Vind z'n functie wel leuk voor als je op het strand bent. Geniet er van.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**



MHe225 said:


> Interessant .... hebben we nog meer gemeen. Ikzelf kom uit de "oostelijke mijnstreek" in (Nederlands) Limburg en mijn vader was 'n koelpiet - mijnwerker. Met het vooruitzicht van mijnsluitingen is hij omgeschoold naar weg- en waterbouwkundige en zijn wij in '71 naar Alkmaar verhuisd.
> 
> Mijn vader en zijn kompanen droegen geen (pols)horloges, maar hadden zakhorloges. Deze zaten in een aparte kast / doos met venster. Zijn horloge ziet ondanks ca 20 jaar onder de grond nagenoeg nieuw uit. De extra kast / doos is evenwel flink gedeukt en bekrast en het venster bijna ondoorzichtig.
> Uiteraard heb ik oog op dit horloge maar betwijfel of dit uiteindelijk bij mij terecht komt. Het is mijn vader's wens om alle mijn-spullen bij elkaar te houden en hoewel geen van mijn broers om horloges geeft, zijn we wel alle vier geïnteresseerd in pa's mijn-parafernalia.


 haha, idd, mijn opa zaliger had ook zo een zakhorloge


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Post hier je laatste aanwinst! Vol. II*update**

ok, vandaag wéér 2 stuks gekocht, ééntje is nieuw, en ééntje tweedehands. Eerst het "tweedehandsje", dat is een Bulova super seville van 1980 à 500€
(idd neprolex)































nieuw : Parnis handwind skeleton ss























voorlopig wss wél ff genoeg besteld nu (denk ik ) 

*UPDATE*
DEMMIT!! Zie ik natuurlijk op ebay.com deze, voor 520usd, nà die andere 2 te kopen  : MENS-RADO-GOLDEN-HORSE-DAY-DATE-BLUE-DIAL-AUTOMATIC-in-GREAT-CONDITION-


----------



## Inca Bloc

**Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Inca Bloc said:


> DEMMIT!! Zie ik natuurlijk op ebay.com deze, voor 520usd, nà die andere 2 te kopen  : MENS-RADO-GOLDEN-HORSE-DAY-DATE-BLUE-DIAL-AUTOMATIC-in-GREAT-CONDITION


ik heb hem NIET gekocht voor àlle duidelijkheid!!!!!!! Dus, gewoon ff "MENS-RADO-GOLDEN-HORSE-DAY-DATE-BLUE-DIAL-AUTOMATIC-in-GREAT-CONDITION" copypasten op ie-bei-dot-kom, search, & voila. 520usd is "koop nu"!!!!!!! Toen ik keek, was er géén enkel bod of niets......Cmon WUSies, er is toch wel IEMAND die deze wil hé??????

:-s ? :think: ?  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Bidle

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*

@Inacbloc: lekker bezig zo,.... zal niet lang meer duren of je hebt weer een aanzienlijke collectie. ;-)

Hier nog enkele van mijn laatste aanwinsten. Vandaag eindelijk tijd gehad/gekregen om foto's te maken. ;-)

Een rood gouden Zenith chronometre met het beroemde 135 caliber. Erg blij mee en met name ook omdat deze nog een originele wijzerplaat heeft. Degene die je tegen komt hebben nagenoeg allemaal een gerestaureerde plaat.


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een Omega Trésor ook rood goud uit 1949 met een 265 caliber. Deze is 38mm wat een perfecte maat is. Caliber is voorzien van een incablock wat ik wel zo fijne vind.


Omega Trésor 1949 265 30T3PC 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega Trésor 1949 265 30T3PC 08a by Bidle, on Flickr

De Enicar Sherpa waar ik het al over gehad heb. Aan boord een AR1124 met maar liefst 33 jewels. Uurwerkje kom je niet al te vaak tegen. Ik vind hem er erg gaaf uit zien.


Enicar Sherpa Divette 33 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Enicar Sherpa Divette 33 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Seiko C153-5007, redelijk lang naar op zoek geweest. Althans zonder de hoofdprijs te moeten betalen. Dit was de eerste calculator watch van Seiko en gelijk de beste. In deze tijd waren het nog niet echt gadgets en verre van de plastic horloges die je vandaag kan kopen. Hij komt uit 1977 en is nagenoeg in nieuwstaat.


Seiko C153-5007 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko C153-5007 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Dan ben ik ook nog deze LIP tegen gekomen en kon hem niet laten liggen. Vind met name de cijfers erg cool. Het horloge is niet in de beste staat, maar daar was de prijs ook na. ;-) Overigens ligt er een Durowe caliber 451 in te brommen, wat natuurlijk ook niet verkeerd is.


LIP Dauphine 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


LIP Dauphine 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Deze Certina is al lang bij me en heeft een speciaal plekje. De blue ribbon is van geel goud en er zit een leuke automaat in. Aangezien het uurwerkje, onterecht, niet zo bekend is. Hier een kort stukje tekst:
The 25-651 is the most prevalent Certina movement which was used in countless models where it could prove its robustness. This robustness has additionally improved with the "DS"-System (Double Security). In this system, beside the shock absorber of the movement the whole caliber is floating mounted by means of an elastic antishock ring made of synthetic rubber (see illustration on the left).


Certina blue ribbon automatic 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Certina blue ribbon automatic 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Als laatste nog foto's van een Zenith Respirator met een Zenith/Movado caliber 405. NOS kunnen kopen,... en dan dus ook echt New Old Stock, dus met doos, papieren, handleiding, doos en tag.
Vind hem zelf erg leuk, maar heb een zwak voor blauw. 


Zenith Respirator AF-P automatic 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Zenith Respirator AF-P automatic 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Verder nog veel meer foto's gemaakt, dus kan voorlopig in het "wat draag je vandaag topic" weer vooruit. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

*aanwinsten en foto's*

Grote klasse, Bidle. Niet alleen de aanwinsten, maar ook de foto's |> 
Daar kan ik niet aan tippen (2x) en kijk uit naar de plaatjes die zullen gaan langskomen in de wat-draag-je draad. 
Ongetwijfeld een bron van inspiratie ;-)

Ron


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*

hotdiggediedamn Bidle!!!! Ik heb nog ooit zo een seiko gehad met een dubbele rij cijfertjes..... KUDOS Bidle!!!!!!Alles in één keer gekocht?








(=webplukfoto)


----------



## Shadowjack

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*

@Bidle

Zo'n Seiko calculator klok kwam laatst voorbij in een veiling op ie-beej (US, UK of DE, da wee'k nie meer), ik herken de achterkant met batterij-compartiment á la Swatch. Zat nog te twijfelen om een last minute bod te doen, voor de heb, maar uiteindelijk toch niet gedaan. Wist te weinig van het horloge af en zag hem te laat om nog uitgebreid onderzoek te doen. Nu lichtelijk spijt van natuurlijk. Was jij de gelukkige winnaar?

Blauw heb ik ook altijd al een zwak voor gehad, heb sowieso wel wat met kleurtjes. Had altijd blauwe LEDs in m'n computers, soms tot aan de muismat toe haha!, maar een tijdje geleden na aanschaf van een nieuwe/betere kast (met grote rode LED fan) op rood overgestapt, dus 'time for change'! Daarnaast nog wat horloges met rood gekocht (dat kwam toevallig zo uit), maar nu dat de blauwe klokjes hier gestaag in aantal groeien (er zijn er nog 2 onderweg, da's géén toeval!) zou ik eigenlijk weer terug moeten naar blauwe LEDjes, om in de stijl te blijven hihi. Maar de PC's draaien voorlopig nog prima dus koop ik liever wat klokjes bij ipv nieuwe hardware b-)

Anywayz: fantastisch setje klokjes + foto's (_je bent vergeten je copyright logo in de Seiko plaatjes te zetten!_).


----------



## Shadowjack

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Inca Bloc said:


> ik heb hem NIET gekocht voor àlle duidelijkheid!!!!!!! Dus, gewoon ff "MENS-RADO-GOLDEN-HORSE-DAY-DATE-BLUE-DIAL-AUTOMATIC-in-GREAT-CONDITION" copypasten op ie-bei-dot-kom, search, & voila. 520usd is "koop nu"!!!!!!! Toen ik keek, was er géén enkel bod of niets......Cmon WUSies, er is toch wel IEMAND die deze wil hé??????
> 
> :-s ? :think: ?  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


Dit is niet om je tip naar beneden te halen, alle lof daar voor :-! (meer van dat!), maar om wat puntjes te belichten.

Die foto's zijn echt flink door Photoshop heen gehaald! Dat mensen dat met hun eigen foto's doen is prima, doe ik zelf ook, maar voor een dergelijke prijs mag je wel wat meer realistische pics verwachten.

Buiten dat (en even helemaal off topic): hij wordt verzonden via het ie-beej Global Shipping Program, da's de grootste oplichterij ooit! Het geld wat je extra betaalt voor customs en taxes etc. komt never nooit bij de NL (of BE) douane terecht. Geloof me, ik heb het nu 2 keer meegemaakt en dat was 2 x te veel. Die munten steken ie-beej + vervoerpartner lekker zelf in de zak.

Het extra berekende bedrag gaat naar een aparte Paypal rekening zonder emailadres, je aankoop wordt onder het mom van interne post hierheen gegoocheld en uiteindelijk krijg je een pakketje met 5 adres-stickers over elkaar heen geplakt maar zonder enig bewijsstuk dat je invoer/douanerechten en belasting hebt betaald! Nou zal dat laatste voor een klokje van 50 dollar minder uitmaken, maar voor 500 en meer zou ik toch echt wel achter m'n oren gaan krabben... maar het blijft gewoon pure zakkenvullerij van ie-beej, zelfs verkopers in de US willen er van af maar dat wordt ze lekker moeilijk gemaakt, heb er al een paar gesproken zo links en rechts......

Het beste bewijs dat het hele GSP onzin is: je koopt iets in de US via dat shipping program, betaalt de aankoop plus postage en de door ie-beej berekende (!) invoer/belasting. maar je wilt de aankoop na levering retour sturen. Wat zegt ie-beej? Dat je de betaalde invoerrechten en taxes OOK terug krijgt bij een refund! Sorry maar dat zie ik de douane hier niet doen; oh bevalt het niet, tuurlijk joh, hier hebbie je geld terug, no problemo... o|

Ps: excuus dat ik me even liet gaan maar het ie-beej Global Shipping Program werkt bij mij nog steeds als een rode lap op een stier, al is die 'myth' allang 'busted' :-d.


----------



## Skv

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Shadowjack said:


> Dit is niet om je tip naar beneden te halen, alle lof daar voor :-! (meer van dat!), maar om wat puntjes te belichten.
> 
> Die foto's zijn echt flink door Photoshop heen gehaald! Dat mensen dat met hun eigen foto's doen is prima, doe ik zelf ook, maar voor een dergelijke prijs mag je wel wat meer realistische pics verwachten.
> 
> Buiten dat (en even helemaal off topic): hij wordt verzonden via het ie-beej Global Shipping Program, da's de grootste oplichterij ooit! Het geld wat je extra betaalt voor customs en taxes etc. komt never nooit bij de NL (of BE) douane terecht. Geloof me, ik heb het nu 2 keer meegemaakt en dat was 2 x te veel. Die munten steken ie-beej + vervoerpartner lekker zelf in de zak.
> 
> Het extra berekende bedrag gaat naar een aparte Paypal rekening zonder emailadres, je aankoop wordt onder het mom van interne post hierheen gegoocheld en uiteindelijk krijg je een pakketje met 5 adres-stickers over elkaar heen geplakt maar zonder enig bewijsstuk dat je invoer/douanerechten en belasting hebt betaald! Nou zal dat laatste voor een klokje van 50 dollar minder uitmaken, maar voor 500 en meer zou ik toch echt wel achter m'n oren gaan krabben... maar het blijft gewoon pure zakkenvullerij van ie-beej, zelfs verkopers in de US willen er van af maar dat wordt ze lekker moeilijk gemaakt, heb er al een paar gesproken zo links en rechts......
> 
> Het beste bewijs dat het hele GSP onzin is: je koopt iets in de US via dat shipping program, betaalt de aankoop plus postage en de door ie-beej berekende (!) invoer/belasting. maar je wilt de aankoop na levering retour sturen. Wat zegt ie-beej? Dat je de betaalde invoerrechten en taxes OOK terug krijgt bij een refund! Sorry maar dat zie ik de douane hier niet doen; oh bevalt het niet, tuurlijk joh, hier hebbie je geld terug, no problemo... o|
> 
> Ps: excuus dat ik me even liet gaan maar het ie-beej Global Shipping Program werkt bij mij nog steeds als een rode lap op een stier, al is die 'myth' allang 'busted' :-d.


Bij retour kan je je invoertax in NL terugvragen.


----------



## Shadowjack

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Jelle86 said:


> Bij retour kan je je invoertax in NL terugvragen.


OK thnks, maar dan moet je het bij de douane zelf terughalen met een bundel papierwerk en retourbewijzen en krijg je het niet per direct van ebay retour (mag ik aannemen), en dan ook nog inclusief de inklaringskosten...

Ook dan zou er toch enige vorm van bewijs bij moeten zitten dat het echt afgedragen is, of op zijn minst dat het pakket hier door de douane gegaan is...

Maar never mind, ben nu gewoon ff een grumpy old man b-)


----------



## Bidle

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Shadowjack said:


> @Bidle
> 
> Zo'n Seiko calculator klok kwam laatst voorbij in een veiling op ie-beej (US, UK of DE, da wee'k nie meer), ik herken de achterkant met batterij-compartiment á la Swatch. Zat nog te twijfelen om een last minute bod te doen, voor de heb, maar uiteindelijk toch niet gedaan. Wist te weinig van het horloge af en zag hem te laat om nog uitgebreid onderzoek te doen. Nu lichtelijk spijt van natuurlijk. Was jij de gelukkige winnaar?
> 
> Blauw heb ik ook altijd al een zwak voor gehad, heb sowieso wel wat met kleurtjes. Had altijd blauwe LEDs in m'n computers, soms tot aan de muismat toe haha!, maar een tijdje geleden na aanschaf van een nieuwe/betere kast (met grote rode LED fan) op rood overgestapt, dus 'time for change'! Daarnaast nog wat horloges met rood gekocht (dat kwam toevallig zo uit), maar nu dat de blauwe klokjes hier gestaag in aantal groeien (er zijn er nog 2 onderweg, da's géén toeval!) zou ik eigenlijk weer terug moeten naar blauwe LEDjes, om in de stijl te blijven hihi. Maar de PC's draaien voorlopig nog prima dus koop ik liever wat klokjes bij ipv nieuwe hardware b-)
> 
> Anywayz: fantastisch setje klokjes + foto's (_je bent vergeten je copyright logo in de Seiko plaatjes te zetten!_).


Thx, niet de winnaar van die veiling. Zonde dat je hem bent misgelopen, want je komt ze bijna niet meer tegen voor 'normale' prijzen.

Blauw is idd gaaf, maar dat had je al gemerkt op mijn reacties van jouw Casio. Zou die ledjes ook maar laten varen. Als die computer aan staat dan kijk je toch ook naar je scherm! ;-)

ps. thx, voor de tip, was laat gisteren.


----------



## Shadowjack

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Bidle said:


> Thx, niet de winnaar van die veiling. Zonde dat je hem bent misgelopen, want je komt ze bijna niet meer tegen voor 'normale' prijzen.
> 
> Blauw is idd gaaf, maar dat had je al gemerkt op mijn reacties van jouw Casio. Zou die ledjes ook maar laten varen. Als die computer aan staat dan kijk je toch ook naar je scherm! ;-)
> 
> ps. thx, voor de tip, was laat gisteren.


Nu ik weet dat die Seiko nog maar zelden voorkomt voor een acceptabele prijs is het achteraf wel jammer, maar daarvoor in de plaats is er een ander, ook redelijk zeldzaam klokje onderweg, deze Pulsar PUA111 Solar 4000:









de neef van m'n Seiko quartz monster zeg maar ;o)

en deze komt er ook aan, zij het dan minder zeldzaam:









met Miyota automaat, had al een quartz versie van het merk maar dit is nog mooier dus kon het niet laten (foto's van de respectievelijke verkopers geleend), met wat geluk komen ze allebei tegelijk aan morgen 

Dus je voorliefde voor blauw had ik wel door, herkenning hè... en je hebt natuurlijk gelijk, die PC kasten staan toch weggewerkt onder een groot buro dus die LEDs zie je weinig meer van. Is ook een overblijfsel uit m'n zelfbouw gaming PC periode, ben daar wel vanaf (gaming dan, zelfbouw doe ik nog steeds), maar het blijft leuk.

Ps: graag gedaan b-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Shadowjack said:


> Dit is niet om je tip naar beneden te halen, alle lof daar voor :-! (meer van dat!), maar om wat puntjes te belichten.
> 
> Die foto's zijn echt flink door Photoshop heen gehaald! Dat mensen dat met hun eigen foto's doen is prima, doe ik zelf ook, maar voor een dergelijke prijs mag je wel wat meer realistische pics verwachten.
> 
> Buiten dat (en even helemaal off topic): hij wordt verzonden via het ie-beej Global Shipping Program, da's de grootste oplichterij ooit! Het geld wat je extra betaalt voor customs en taxes etc. komt never nooit bij de NL (of BE) douane terecht. Geloof me, ik heb het nu 2 keer meegemaakt en dat was 2 x te veel. Die munten steken ie-beej + vervoerpartner lekker zelf in de zak.
> 
> Het extra berekende bedrag gaat naar een aparte Paypal rekening zonder emailadres, je aankoop wordt onder het mom van interne post hierheen gegoocheld en uiteindelijk krijg je een pakketje met 5 adres-stickers over elkaar heen geplakt maar zonder enig bewijsstuk dat je invoer/douanerechten en belasting hebt betaald! Nou zal dat laatste voor een klokje van 50 dollar minder uitmaken, maar voor 500 en meer zou ik toch echt wel achter m'n oren gaan krabben... maar het blijft gewoon pure zakkenvullerij van ie-beej, zelfs verkopers in de US willen er van af maar dat wordt ze lekker moeilijk gemaakt, heb er al een paar gesproken zo links en rechts......
> 
> Het beste bewijs dat het hele GSP onzin is: je koopt iets in de US via dat shipping program, betaalt de aankoop plus postage en de door ie-beej berekende (!) invoer/belasting. maar je wilt de aankoop na levering retour sturen. Wat zegt ie-beej? Dat je de betaalde invoerrechten en taxes OOK terug krijgt bij een refund! Sorry maar dat zie ik de douane hier niet doen; oh bevalt het niet, tuurlijk joh, hier hebbie je geld terug, no problemo... o|
> 
> Ps: excuus dat ik me even liet gaan maar het ie-beej Global Shipping Program werkt bij mij nog steeds als een rode lap op een stier, al is die 'myth' allang 'busted' :-d.


zoals mensen hier die meerdere posts van me lezen heb ik enkele dagen geleden pas mijn éérste online-aankoop gedaan. Ben nu al bang voor de bulova want die iebeejde ik..........ik ben ook geen pc-wizkid, dus ik zou het NOOIT gezien hebben dat het photoshop is, kvond het wél een héél erg mooi klokje.....


----------



## Bidle

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Shadowjack said:


> Nu ik weet dat die Seiko nog maar zelden voorkomt voor een acceptabele prijs is het achteraf wel jammer, maar daarvoor in de plaats is er een ander, ook redelijk zeldzaam klokje onderweg, deze Pulsar PUA111 Solar 4000:
> 
> View attachment 1360627
> 
> 
> de neef van m'n Seiko quartz monster zeg maar ;o)
> 
> en deze komt er ook aan, zij het dan minder zeldzaam:
> 
> View attachment 1360631
> 
> 
> met Miyota automaat, had al een quartz versie van het merk maar dit is nog mooier dus kon het niet laten (foto's van de respectievelijke verkopers geleend), met wat geluk komen ze allebei tegelijk aan morgen
> 
> Dus je voorliefde voor blauw had ik wel door, herkenning hè... en je hebt natuurlijk gelijk, die PC kasten staan toch weggewerkt onder een groot buro dus die LEDs zie je weinig meer van. Is ook een overblijfsel uit m'n zelfbouw gaming PC periode, ben daar wel vanaf (gaming dan, zelfbouw doe ik nog steeds), maar het blijft leuk.
> 
> Ps: graag gedaan b-)


Dat is idd ook een leuk horloge. Enne mocht je nog eens z'n calculator tegen komen,... grijpen die kans. 
De Monster met de Myota is natuurlijk ook top, overigens zijn het super uurwerkjes en die quartz is natuurlijk altijd handig.

Heb net de laatste foto veranderd. Wel vreemd want stonden er wel op, maar op de één of andere manier waren de bestanden corrupt. In de hoogste resolutie zag ik mijn handtekening in wel hele vreemde kleuren,..... enfin het is opgelost. Althans vanavond even de andere nakijken.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

*Zojuist ontvangen *

Zojuist binnen, mijn Planet Orient FM00001S en ben er erg verguld mee.


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *

Mooie, smaakvolle Orient!


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *

Dank je John, ik zal als ik even tijd heb wat meer foto's maken van betere kwaliteit. Detailering op deze fot is zeeeer beperkt.



John Govaert said:


> Mooie, smaakvolle Orient!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *

Dit is mijn laatste aanwinst, de blauwe 'Baby Tuna' SRP 453 LE




























Grtz from Belgium!

John


----------



## Shadowjack

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Inca Bloc said:


> zoals mensen hier die meerdere posts van me lezen heb ik enkele dagen geleden pas mijn éérste online-aankoop gedaan. Ben nu al bang voor de bulova want die iebeejde ik..........ik ben ook geen pc-wizkid, dus ik zou het NOOIT gezien hebben dat het photoshop is, kvond het wél een héél erg mooi klokje.....


Oops, dat had ik ook gelezen, zelfs op gereageerd ook geloof ik. Excuus! 't was niet m'n bedoeling om je nerveus te maken, had ik ook niet bij stil gestaan. Dat shipping program is misschien een twijfelachtige financiële constructie maar verder wel safe en snel, maar het is alleen voor zendingen uit de USA, ie-beej is op zich ook wel safe met hun ie-beej/Peejpal buyer protection, oftewel, als de zending misloopt kun je reclameren via hun en gaan zij je geld terug halen... als je nog uitgebreide tips wilt zeg het maar.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *



John Govaert said:


> Dit is mijn laatste aanwinst, de blauwe 'Baby Tuna' SRP 453 LE
> 
> Grtz from Belgium!
> 
> John


Mooi horloge, wat mij betreft niks Babies aan. ;-)

Geniet er van!


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *

iets mooiere foto, nog steed met mijn foon maar wel beter:


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *

Ik krijg alleen de glimmers er nog niet op :-(


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *



Bart.-Jeroen said:


> Ik krijg alleen de glimmers er nog niet op :-(


Niks mis mee, maar wat bedoel je met glimmers? Lume van de wijzers en indexen?


----------



## merl

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*

Gefeliciteerd Bidle met jouw nieuwe aanwinsten! Je bent weer lekker bezig geweest


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *

Ik kan het niet laten, nog snel een lume shot van de Baby Tuna :-d


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *

Het regent hier nieuwe aanwinsten, veel draagplezier gewenst allemaal :-!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



merl said:


> Gefeliciteerd Bidle met jouw nieuwe aanwinsten! Je bent weer lekker bezig geweest


Thx!
Yep,..... eigenlijk een beetje te. Kon die LIP en Enicar gewoon niet laten. Alhoewel de Enicar met z'n 1124 en 33 jewels me altijd wel erg leuk leek om the hebben. De LIP was gewoon te goedkoop en vind de cijfers erg gaaf, maar zou zoiets nog weleens tegen willen komen met een R25 erin.

Van deze stond de Zenith iig op Het lijstje.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *



John Govaert said:


> Ik kan het niet laten, nog snel een lume shot van de Baby Tuna :-d


Gave kleur, staat goed bij het horloge! Enne hoe meer foto's hoe beter, schrijft de man die overal zijn foto's dumpt. ;-)


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *

Ja, maar ook de ring om de datum en om de powerreserve zijn erg mooi , niet zo mat als op de foto.... maar daar blijft het een telefoon foto voor.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *



Bart.-Jeroen said:


> Ja, maar ook de ring ond e atum enwerrserv zijn erg mooi nietmat zoa op d efo. Mr dar blijft het an ook een tovan in tewlefoon voor.


Probeer anders eens met een lichtbron en terwijl je op je iphone kijkt,.... heel langzaam het horloge te bewegen. Wellicht komt die dan precies in een stand dat het effect beter laat zien! 
Anders stuur je hem maar op, dan maak ik wel een foto als aandenken voor je. ;-) grapje, grapje.


----------



## 104RS

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Bidle said:


> Thx!
> Yep,..... eigenlijk een beetje te. Kon die LIP en Enicar gewoon niet laten. Alhoewel de Enicar met z'n 1124 en 33 jewels me altijd wel erg leuk leek om the hebben. De LIP was gewoon te goedkoop en vind de cijfers erg gaaf, maar zou zoiets nog weleens tegen willen komen met een R25 erin.
> 
> Van deze stond de Zenith iig op Het lijstje.


Bidle, wat doe je me aan. Die Super Divette.....


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

*Re: Zojuist ontvangen *



Bidle said:


> Probeer anders eens met een lichtbron en terwijl je op je iphone kijkt,.... heel langzaam het horloge te bewegen. Wellicht komt die dan precies in een stand dat het effect beter laat zien!
> Anders stuur je hem maar op, dan maak ik wel een foto als aandenken voor je. ;-) grapje, grapje.


Foon slaat foto's op in RAW en moet ze dus kleiner maken waardoor kwaliteit verloren gaat. Ik zal ze eerdaags wel bewerken met photoshop. RAW kan een iPhone dus niet ;-)


----------



## merl

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*



Bidle said:


> Van deze stond de Zenith iig op Het lijstje.


Welk van de twee? ;-) Ik neem aan de eerste gezien het uurwerk.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: *Ik kocht deze dus NIET HE!!!!!!!!!!* Lees verder.....*

Yep, google maar voor de gein eens op het uurwerk zenith caliber 135.

Door velen gezien als het beste uurwerk. Het was in de tijd echt baanbrekend. In het kort; uurwerken dienden binnen de 30mm te blijven voor de Neuchatel Observatory competitie. De grote balanswiel maakte dit eigenlijk niet mogelijk, maar stond wel op het programma van Ephrim Jobin (die overigens meer mooie dingen op zijn naam heeft staan). Toch is het gelukt door het minutenrad te verplaatsen. 
Wel leuk dat je een 'mindere' versie (Een Rus Vostok 22j) voor een 'prikje' kan kopen. Beetje vergelijkbaar wat met de Venus 175 is gebeurt en de ST19. 
Enfin, genoeg leesplezier!!


----------



## Skv

Gisteren ontvangen na een week of vijf wachten: mijn Steinhart OVM!


----------



## Inca Bloc

gisteren om 22h een bezoekje van "bastard" (vanaf heden ex-bastard) gehad met een pakje voor mij : 
Grand Seiko SBGM021








Dus deze morgend al een éérste fotootje gemaakt


----------



## Bidle

Hmmmm,... een Seiko,... wel een beetje gewoontjes hoor. ;-)

Erg mooi!!! Heb altijd al gezegd dat een Grand Seiko zo maar mijn dagelijkse horloge zou kunnen worden. Dat moment kan zo maar eens gaan komen, omdat ik steeds minder afwissel. Ben nu zelf dankzij jou ook weer aan het kijken, maar kwam er helaas in het verleden er niet uit. Vond veel modellen mooi, maar dan hadden ze weer niet de gewenste wijzers of een datum, etc, etc. Blijkbaar heb ik toch wat modellen gemist dus heb er eentje op oog. Enkel niet meer verkrijgbaar. Dat is maar goed ook. ;-)

Terug naar jouw horloge, geniet er van!! Echter laat ons ook nog even mee genieten,.... dus kom maar op met de foto's!! "Don't leave us hanging!!!" ;-)

Heeft deze overigens een vouwsluiting of een gesp?

Vergeet hem ook niet hier nog te posten:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**-show-your-grand-seiko-**-667099.html


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Hmmmm,... een Seiko,... wel een beetje gewoontjes hoor. ;-)
> 
> Erg mooi!!! Heb altijd al gezegd dat een Grand Seiko zo maar mijn dagelijkse horloge zou kunnen worden. Dat moment kan zo maar eens gaan komen, omdat ik steeds minder afwissel. Ben nu zelf dankzij jou ook weer aan het kijken, maar kwam er helaas in het verleden er niet uit. Vond veel modellen mooi, maar dan hadden ze weer niet de gewenste wijzers of een datum, etc, etc. Blijkbaar heb ik toch wat modellen gemist dus heb er eentje op oog. Enkel niet meer verkrijgbaar. Dat is maar goed ook. ;-)
> l


kijk hier eens : 
E-boutique | Seiko Center
Idd, het is een gewone Seiko (voor de rest van de wereld), en in mijn job is het vaak erg handig om de "underdog" te zijn ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> kijk hier eens :
> E-boutique | Seiko Center
> Idd, het is een gewone Seiko (voor de rest van de wereld), en in mijn job is het vaak erg handig om de "underdog" te zijn ;-)


Leuke link, kende ik niet, maar wel raar. Als je enkel mécanique aanklikt verschijnt er enkel een Credor.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Leuke link, kende ik niet, maar wel raar. Als je enkel mécanique aanklikt verschijnt er enkel een Credor.


Boutique en ligne de montres homme exclusives SEIKO | Seiko Center
écht een aanrader, heb helaas beetje slecht nieuws gehad MBT "leveringsproblemen" van de Grand Seiko SBGE025....... Dat blijft voorlopig een open einde, maar zou zeker nog enkele maanden duren omdat het model officieel niet ingevoerd wordt in Europa en VS......


----------



## Bidle

Voorlopig ben je voorzien. ;-)

Zelf heb ik niet veel met springdrive, maar meer met de handopwinders met een 9s64 en zonder datum. Dus zo simpel mogelijk.



















etc,.. etc.

Hier nog een oud filmpje, maar voor wie hem nog niet gezien heeft erg leuk!!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Zelf heb ik niet veel met springdrive, maar meer met de handopwinders met een 9s64 en zonder datum. Dus zo simpel mogelijk.


deze vind ik erg mooi (in de -400€klasse): 
https://www.chrono24.nl/duboisetfil...edOrNew=new&watchCategories=301&watchTypeId=U

https://www.chrono24.nl/roamer/1960...edOrNew=new&watchCategories=301&watchTypeId=U

https://www.chrono24.nl/roamer/1970...=U&dosearch=true&urlSubpath=/search/index.htm


----------



## Shadowjack

Inca Bloc said:


> gisteren om 22h een bezoekje van "bastard" (vanaf heden ex-bastard) gehad met een pakje voor mij :
> Grand Seiko SBGM021
> 
> View attachment 1366651
> 
> Dus deze morgend al een éérste fotootje gemaakt


Heb je zo'n precisie klok, loopt je foon achter :-d

Maar een pakje Grand Seiko mogen ze hier ook wel komen brengen b-) alleen zal dat er voorlopig niet in zitten vrees ik, gezien de manier waarop ik/wij hier klokjes kopen. Het geld komt links binnen en gaat er rechts net zo hard weer uit, bij wijze van spreken...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shadowjack said:


> Heb je zo'n precisie klok, loopt je foon achter :-d
> 
> Maar een pakje Grand Seiko mogen ze hier ook wel komen brengen b-) alleen zal dat er voorlopig niet in zitten vrees ik, gezien de manier waarop ik/wij hier klokjes kopen. Het geld komt links binnen en gaat er rechts net zo hard weer uit, bij wijze van spreken...


klokje loopt juist, Inca was deze morgend om 4.30 al met zijn administratie bezig


----------



## Shadowjack

Inca Bloc said:


> klokje loopt juist, Inca was deze morgend om 4.30 al met zijn administratie bezig


Dat bedoel ik, klokje loopt goed b-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shadowjack said:


> Dat bedoel ik, klokje loopt goed b-)


 snap je uitspraak mbt de "foon" niet?


----------



## merl

Vandaag een ietwat aparte Seiko ontvangen. De Seiko SCBS005 uit de Seiko Moving Design Collection:


----------



## Shadowjack

Inca Bloc said:


> snap je uitspraak mbt de "foon" niet?


Foto is toch met je foon gemaakt?


----------



## Bidle

Hey Merl,

Die is leuk zeg,.... heb je daar wellicht meer informatie over!? Ken wel soortgelijke van andere merken volgens mij Orient.
Veel draagplezier!!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shadowjack said:


> Foto is toch met je foon gemaakt?


zijn "versleutelde" gegevens, mbt mijn privacy


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Hey Merl,
> 
> Die is leuk zeg,.... heb je daar wellicht meer informatie over!? Ken wel soortgelijke van andere merken volgens mij Orient.
> Veel draagplezier!!


Dank je, vind ik ook.
Zie bv hier voor meer info:
Seiko Moving Design Discus Watch Is Beautiful, Basic, And Mechanical | aBlogtoWatch

Hier
Seiko Moving Design Collection
kun je de verschillende modellen uit die lijn zien. Er zijn er nog meer maar dat zijn dan varianten hierop, dat zijn dan LE's.

Er is ook nog een volledig metalen versie. Zie deze link:
Seiko Moving Design Collection DISCUS Watch | iTech News Net

Oriënt heeft inderdaad ook zo'n serie. Hoeking en kleurig, best leuk!


----------



## Shadowjack

Inca Bloc said:


> zijn "versleutelde" gegevens, mbt mijn privacy


007, wow! Welke software heb je daar voor gebruikt, dat wil ik ook!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shadowjack said:


> 007, wow! Welke software heb je daar voor gebruikt, dat wil ik ook!


 photobucket; update link options ; album privacy settings,view and manage the album privacy settings ; scramble file names ; save .......dat zijn de stappen die je moet volgen.....
*update*
ow ja, én dan krijg je nog een mail van photobucket daarna ter bevestiging..... hasta la pasta "phishers" ;-)


----------



## Shadowjack

Inca Bloc said:


> photobucket; update link options ; album privacy settings,view and manage the album privacy settings ; scramble file names ; save .......dat zijn de stappen die je moet volgen.....
> *update*
> ow ja, én dan krijg je nog een mail van photobucket daarna ter bevestiging..... hasta la pasta "phishers" ;-)


En verandert ie dan ook de EXIF info????


----------



## joins

Deze week aangekomen. HMT Pilot. Leuke klokjes gezien de prijs. Alleen de standaard band is niets waard. Onmiddellijk op een braided nato gezet.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shadowjack said:


> En verandert ie dan ook de EXIF info????


 alles zit verstopt in de menus en submenu's én inca "passeert" ook nog via een aantal andere apparaten ed voor ze op foto-emmer komen  (zie topic: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/w%E9%E9ral-ingebroken-bij-mij-nu-bijna-%E0lles-kwijt-954403.html ) dan snap je wel dat ik een paar "truukjes" gebruik" die ik niet volledig hier uit de doeken doe ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shadowjack said:


> 007, wow! Welke software heb je daar voor gebruikt, dat wil ik ook!


Deze draad ff lezen :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/bescherm-jezelf-%E9n-je-gegevens-link-978008.html


----------



## Skv

Gekregen uit de erfenis van de overgrootvader van mijn vriendin. Oude Vostok dresswarch, hij schijnt hem zelf uit de Sovjetunie op te hebben gehaald. Loopt zelfs nog aardig op tijd!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> gisteren om 22h een bezoekje van "bastard" (vanaf heden ex-bastard) gehad met een pakje voor mij :
> Grand Seiko SBGM021
> 
> View attachment 1366993
> 
> Dus deze morgend al een éérste fotootje gemaakt


ik heb hem teruggebracht.......de "klik" was er niet..... :-(​


----------



## merl

he jammer, maar goed dat je daar nu al achter komt en niet later. op naar de volgende!


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> he jammer, maar goed dat je daar nu al achter komt en niet later. op naar de volgende!


 idd, 3.2k voor mijn SAST100G (van "jeweetwelwie") teruggehad en 7.2K(ttz: 1.5K voorschot refund) voor de SBGE025. 4.2k van "jeweetweerwelwie" terugbetaald gehad, dus er blijft nog altijd een leuk budgetje over. Echter aangezien mijn ssc 260€ kostte, haaks staat op àlles wat een klokje moet zijn voor mij, is het TOCH mijn lievelingsklok, dus dat is wel stof tot nadenken. Stiekem haalde ik liefst gewoon terug een Rolex gmt2, maar dan krijg je wéééééér die vraag "is het een échte?" continu voor de kiezen.....

Hunting season opened again


----------



## Bidle

Zou dan lekker die Rolex kopen. Heb zelf toch regelmatig een van mijn rolexen om en krijg bijna nooit die vraag. Daarbij geef ik dan altijd aan dat het idd een nepper is. Lekker belangrijk je draagt het horloge toch voor jezelf.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Zou dan lekker die Rolex kopen. Heb zelf toch regelmatig een van mijn rolexen om en krijg bijna nooit die vraag. Daarbij geef ik dan altijd aan dat het idd een nepper is. Lekker belangrijk je draagt het horloge toch voor jezelf.


 idd, was ook mijn standaard antwoord : Rolex? Wasda? Deze komt van de grand bazaar in Istanbul voor 200lire ;-) . Als de GMT2 een auto was, was het een Toyota Landcruiser


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Heb zelf toch regelmatig een van mijn rolexen om en krijg bijna nooit die vraag.


 Bidle is een net persoon, en Inca Bloc een rockende "greasemonkey", mss ligt het dààr aan ;-)

(Inca, coctails & de gmt2)








(ps: dààrom was het leuk om die gouden president af en toe te dragen, dan vroeg NIEMAND of het een échte was ;-) )


----------



## Inca Bloc

Steinhausen quad watchwinder black


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Steinhausen quad watchwinder black
> View attachment 1371775


Ziet er mooi uit, zelf hier winders, maar gebruik ze niet. Voorheen wel en dan ivm de datum. Echter verzet ik de datum nu gewoon niet meer. 

Weer vier horloges,... pfff, houd het dan ooit op. ;-)

Een mooie Zenith met 133.8 en ook erg netjes afgewerkt. 
Een Citizen Autodater, met idd die leuke rotor erin.
Nog een Seiko C153-5007 uit 1978 in een redelijk nette staat,... stel dat die andere onderdelen nodig heeft. ;-)
De leukste een Bifora Ultima Chronometer met cal. 120. Die kom je nagenoeg niet tegen, dus erg blij mee. Op het lijstje staat een gouden, maar deze is verguld.... echter door de schaarste kon ik hem niet laten lopen.

Dus tja,... nu maar even wachten totdat ik weer foto's moet maken en deze ook onder de lens kunnen.


----------



## JohnGo

Bidle said:


> Ziet er mooi uit, zelf hier winders, maar gebruik ze niet. Voorheen wel en dan ivm de datum. Echter verzet ik de datum nu gewoon niet meer.


Waarom gebruik je ze niet Bidle? Teveel gedoe om de horloges erin te stoppen? Helaas kan mijn neurotische zijde er moeilijk mee om als de datum niet juist staat...


----------



## Bidle

John Govaert said:


> Waarom gebruik je ze niet Bidle? Teveel gedoe om de horloges erin te stoppen? Helaas kan mijn neurotische zijde er moeilijk mee om als de datum niet juist staat...


Vind het voor de horloges niet nodig.
Als een horloge af en toe loopt vind ik dat prima, verder is het onnodige slijtage. Een horloge op tijd zetten is zo gebeurt. Daarbij heb ik ook verreweg ook handopwinders.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Vind het voor de horloges niet nodig.
> Als een horloge af en toe loopt vind ik dat prima, verder is het onnodige slijtage. Een horloge op tijd zetten is zo gebeurt. Daarbij heb ik ook verreweg ook handopwinders.


Je hebt ook watchwinders voor handopwinders hoor, in diverse uitvoeringen:

















;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Je hebt ook watchwinders voor handopwinders hoor, in diverse uitvoeringen:
> 
> View attachment 1373653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1373654
> 
> 
> ;-)


Hmmm,.... zou het niet eens durven. Voel me nu af en toe al opgelaten met al die horloges.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Met dank aan mede WUSie dvhulten , waar ik dit klokje mee ruilde tegen 75cl bier (en een niet nader genoemd aantal €-biljetten). Na een avontuurlijke tocht over de Belgische autowegen die bezaaid waren met omgewaaide bomen door de storm, een fout genomen afslag, waardoor ik het Nederlands ruraal gebied kon verkennen, uiteindelijk aangekomen bij eerdergenoemde, en hartelijk ontvangen door hemzelf, zijn vrouw en zééér brave baby! Bleek op de weg terug dat ik in het vervolg best éérst mijn gps instel en dàn pas vertrek, ipv uit gewoonte éérst richting Antwerpen te rijden, en op de autosnelweg pas de gps in te stellen. Blijkbaar kon ik, indien ik via Eindhoven was gereden, een dikke 80km MINDER hebben moeten rijden, en had ik niet tussen de bomen en de fille's moeten slalommen. @dvhulten : pre-pensioener (voormalig ook wel eens "bastard" genoemd) had het slotje op minder dan 1 minuut terug in orde! Bedankt voor de mooie klok, enne, schol hé!


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Hmmm,.... zou het niet eens durven. Voel me nu af en toe al opgelaten met al die horloges.


Als je een watchwinder nodig hebt voor je Enicar Super Dive..... mijn pols offert zich wel op :-d

Inca, mooie aanwinst!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> Met dank aan mede WUSie dvhulten , waar ik dit klokje mee ruilde tegen 75cl bier (en een niet nader genoemd aantal €-biljetten). Na een avontuurlijke tocht over de Belgische autowegen die bezaaid waren met omgewaaide bomen door de storm, een fout genomen afslag, waardoor ik het Nederlands ruraal gebied kon verkennen, uiteindelijk aangekomen bij eerdergenoemde, en hartelijk ontvangen door hemzelf, zijn vrouw en zééér brave baby! Bleek op de weg terug dat ik in het vervolg best éérst mijn gps instel en dàn pas vertrek, ipv uit gewoonte éérst richting Antwerpen te rijden, en op de autosnelweg pas de gps in te stellen. Blijkbaar kon ik, indien ik via Eindhoven was gereden, een dikke 80km MINDER hebben moeten rijden, en had ik niet tussen de bomen en de fille's moeten slalommen. @dvhulten : pre-pensioener (voormalig ook wel eens "bastard" genoemd) had het slotje op minder dan 1 minuut terug in orde! Bedankt voor de mooie klok, enne, schol hé!


*UPDATE* 
De bezel en dial zijn donker(konings?)blauw, maar op de foto lijkt het zwart. Dus ff foto's mét flits genomen zodat je de kleur beter ziet.


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> *UPDATE*
> De bezel en dial zijn donker(konings?)blauw, maar op de foto lijkt het zwart. Dus ff foto's mét flits genomen zodat je de kleur beter ziet.


Dank je voor deze update; dat was precies de vraag die ik wilde stellen. In de eerste foto bespeur ik een zweem van blauw en daarna lijkt alles zwart. Nu is er een zwarte variant van dit horloge (vind ik persoonlijk minder mooi) maar die is ook veel minder gangbaar.

Jij en dvh gefeliciteerd met een geslaagde transactie en natuurlijk heel veel plezier met deze nieuwe aanwinst.


----------



## GuySie

Had deze al wat langer, maar is nu pas terug van de horlogemaker. Moest nieuw glas in en de wijzerpijpen waren beschadigd door een vorige reparatie dus moesten gerepareerd. Toch fraai hoor, om zo'n zakhorloge wat meer dan 100 jaar oud is (productiedatum 1903 volgens serienummer) werkend in je hand te hebben!


----------



## Bidle

GuySie said:


> Had deze al wat langer, maar is nu pas terug van de horlogemaker. Moest nieuw glas in en de wijzerpijpen waren beschadigd door een vorige reparatie dus moesten gerepareerd. Toch fraai hoor, om zo'n zakhorloge wat meer dan 100 jaar oud is (productiedatum 1903 volgens serienummer) werkend in je hand te hebben!


Erg mooi, ik houd wel van zakhorloges!! Sommige waren echt kunststukjes en een horlogemaker deed er dan in sommige gevallen ook wel 9 maanden over om zoiets helemaal te maken. Eigenlijk dus onbetaalbaar,....


----------



## GuySie

Bidle said:


> Erg mooi, ik houd wel van zakhorloges!! Sommige waren echt kunststukjes en een horlogemaker deed er dan in sommige gevallen ook wel 9 maanden over om zoiets helemaal te maken. Eigenlijk dus onbetaalbaar,....


Ja ik vind ze erg vet, maar de mooie die je altijd op WUS zag - versierde Walthams en Hamiltons enzo - waren altijd zo schrikbarend duur, want verzamelwaarde. En de zakhorloges die niet duur waren hadden dan weer zo'n lelijk uurwerk. Dus toen ik deze tegenkwam - beschadigd maar bruikbaar - voor weinig geld moest ik 'm oppikken. Blij dat uiteindelijk het niet zoveel koste om hem te repareren, want dat had nog heel onhandig uit kunnen pakken.


----------



## 104RS

De laatste tijd heb ik vooral andere mensen van nieuwe aanwinsten voorzien om budget vrij te maken voor iets dat ik al een tijdje op het oog had.
Helaas maakt zoals gewoonlijk PostNL niet echt haast, dus nog even een foto van de verkoper:


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> De laatste tijd heb ik vooral andere mensen van nieuwe aanwinsten voorzien om budget vrij te maken voor iets dat ik al een tijdje op het oog had.
> Helaas maakt zoals gewoonlijk PostNL niet echt haast, dus nog even een foto van de verkoper:


Had ik ook in een ver verleden.....erg fijn klokje! Ik had wel de Triple Date Mark 40 Cosmos Day/ Date. Proficiat met je nieuwe (hopelijk snel geleverde) prachtige aanwinst!
Mvg


----------



## Inca Bloc

e-mail 1 :
Dear customer,Your order (with id 6038) has updated status to:
*In pre-production*
*Production process*
In pre-production > In production > Delivery preparations > Shipped

e-mail 2:
Dear customer,
Your order (with order id 6038) has updated status to:
*In production*

*Order process*
In pre-production > In production > Preparing shipment > Shipped

Dus nu nog afwachten wanneer mijn uniek, zélf ontworpen klokje aankomt................
(ps : de "suspense" bouw ik met opzet op) :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> e-mail 1 :
> Dear customer,Your order (with id 6038) has updated status to:
> *In pre-production*
> *Production process*
> In pre-production > In production > Delivery preparations > Shipped
> 
> e-mail 2:
> Dear customer,
> Your order (with order id 6038) has updated status to:
> *In production*
> 
> *Order process*
> In pre-production > In production > Preparing shipment > Shipped
> 
> Dus nu nog afwachten wanneer mijn uniek, zélf ontworpen klokje aankomt................
> (ps : de "suspense" bouw ik met opzet op) :-d


ik schat nog een goede 2 weken voor hij klaar is vanaf nu......


----------



## Bidle

GuySie said:


> Ja ik vind ze erg vet, maar de mooie die je altijd op WUS zag - versierde Walthams en Hamiltons enzo - waren altijd zo schrikbarend duur, want verzamelwaarde. En de zakhorloges die niet duur waren hadden dan weer zo'n lelijk uurwerk. Dus toen ik deze tegenkwam - beschadigd maar bruikbaar - voor weinig geld moest ik 'm oppikken. Blij dat uiteindelijk het niet zoveel koste om hem te repareren, want dat had nog heel onhandig uit kunnen pakken.


Mooi dat het goed uitgepakt heeft. Kan soms idd erg tegenvallen en heb er helaas ervaring mee. Hamiltons en Wlthams zijn idd vaak mooi, heb er zelf een paar. Hieronder van eentje een paar foto's. Gekocht op Ebay op de gok, want op de begeleidende foto was nagenoeg niks te zien. Vind het met name erg gaaf dat het een stalen kast is zonder franje. Deze stamt uit 1909 en voorzien van een mooi uurwerk waar iemand enkele maanden op heeft lopen 'zweten'.


Hamilton pocket watch 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hamilton pocket watch 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hamilton pocket watch 07 by Bidle, on Flickr



104RS said:


> De laatste tijd heb ik vooral andere mensen van nieuwe aanwinsten voorzien om budget vrij te maken voor iets dat ik al een tijdje op het oog had.
> Helaas maakt zoals gewoonlijk PostNL niet echt haast, dus nog even een foto van de verkoper:


Dat is zeker niet de minste aanwinst. Een waar icoon. Nu enkel nog even geduld en dan lekker dragen en natuurlijk even fotootjes maken voor ons. ;-)


----------



## Shadowjack

Net over de finish gekomen, twee zilveren plakken uit Sotsji (via Germany):










Ouwe Raketa 24-hour World Time.

Het rechter exemplaar weet het nog niet maar die gaat een correctie krijgen van 0.4 seconden, dus hij zal z'n movement aan het linker exemplaar af moeten staan, die loopt wat stroef b-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shadowjack said:


> Net over de finish gekomen, twee zilveren plakken uit Sotsji (via Germany):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouwe Raketa 24-hour World Time.
> 
> Het rechter exemplaar weet het nog niet maar die gaat een correctie krijgen van 0.4 seconden, dus hij zal z'n movement aan het linker exemplaar af moeten staan, die loopt wat stroef b-)


Erg mooi!
OFF topic : als je profielfoto Shadowjack JR is, hoop ik dat hij even goed, zoniet béter word dan mijn favoriete gitarist. De Flying V heeft ie al van in de wieg, dus....... ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

John Govaert said:


> Helaas kan mijn neurotische zijde er moeilijk mee om als de datum niet juist staat...


Dito hier, dààrom waarschijnlijk ook onze (bij mij recent ontwikkelde) liefde voor solars en radiogestuurd gerief ;-)


----------



## Shadowjack

Inca Bloc said:


> Erg mooi!


Thanks!



Inca Bloc said:


> OFF topic : als je profielfoto Shadowjack JR is, hoop ik dat hij even goed, zoniet béter word dan mijn favoriete gitarist. De Flying V heeft ie al van in de wieg, dus....... ;-)


LOL Buckethead in 'Joey Jordison look' :-d en om nog even off-topic te blijven;

ehhh, dat plaatje vond ik per ongeluk op internet, heb het 'geleend', dus nee er is geen SJ junior (pfff.. 1 is wel genoeg). Ik ben wel zelf zowat met een gitaar in de hand geboren, had op m'n 16de m'n eerste échte Flying-V (toen Gibsons nog 100% in de USA gemaakt werden haha!), naar een van mijn grote voorbeelden van toen, die speelde op een Flying-V. Hij heeft nu zijn eigen signature serie, zij het van Dean en niet Gibson... vorig jaar was ie hier toevallig in de buurt (Roermond):









Yep, ik stond er met m'n neus bovenop, de foon in de hand (m'n fotocamera kwam er niet in). De pics zijn wat bewogen, maar Schenker bleef niet stil staan... ik ook niet b-)









Was iig wel een briljant optreden


----------



## Inca Bloc

Shadowjack said:


> LOL Buckethead in 'Joey Jordison look' :-d en om nog even off-topic te blijven;
> 
> Ik ben wel zelf zowat met een gitaar in de hand geboren, had op m'n 16de m'n eerste échte Flying-V (toen Gibsons nog 100% in de USA gemaakt werden haha!


Gibson (de échte, Kalamazoo dus) heet nu Heritage( link : http://www.heritageguitar.com/indexf.html ), het huidige Gibson is niet meer dan een kloon, ik kan over het hout beginnen vd hals enz, maar dat weet jij wss even goed als ik.......Check trouwens ook eens Sophie Dockx - Guitar - This is my new creation: the Dorian Rondo 'Congo' guitar. . Ach, ik heb enkel nog mijn 71er goldtop ;-)


----------



## T_I

Shadowjack said:


> Het rechter exemplaar weet het nog niet maar die gaat een correctie krijgen van 0.4 seconden, dus hij zal z'n movement aan het linker exemplaar af moeten staan, die loopt wat stroef b-)


 Ik kijk ook af en toe naar zo'n klokje, staat nog steeds op de wensenlijst. Bij de rechter zou ik een poging wagen de wijzerplaat te repareren, ziet er een flink stuk ouder uit.

En natuurlijk komt er juist nu een horloge langs met een vergulde kast die ik wel erg mooi vindt... *zucht*

Edit 2:

Natuurlijk is degene met de vergulde kast net voor m'n neus weg gesniperd, dus maar de buy direct optie van deze aangeklikt...




























Het bedrag wat ik er. incl verzend kosten, maximaal aan kon uitgeven en deze rand is juist degene die ik zoek. BTW de ploatjes zijn natuurlijk van de verkoper, de deal is nog geen uur geleden gesloten. ;-)

Nu nog een 1963 reissue '19 zuan' vangen (zal na m'n verjaardag een leuke jacht worden) en m'n wensenlijst (goede one hander, 24h en chrono) is afgetikt. (kijken hoe lang het duurt voor de wensenlijst is aangevuld met nieuwe klokjes )


----------



## merl

nu eens geen horloge of bandje maar dit:








Leuk om te lezen en om de plaatjes te zien.
Helaas geen Seiko en/of Citizen, terwijl er wel een stuk over de geschiedenis van de chronograph in staat met daarin 1 Citizen en twee Seiko uurwerken.....


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Ik kijk ook af en toe naar zo'n klokje, staat nog steeds op de wensenlijst. Bij de rechter zou ik een poging wagen de wijzerplaat te repareren, ziet er een flink stuk ouder uit.
> 
> En natuurlijk komt er juist nu een horloge langs met een vergulde kast die ik wel erg mooi vindt... *zucht*
> 
> Edit 2:
> 
> Natuurlijk is degene met de vergulde kast net voor m'n neus weg gesniperd, dus maar de buy direct optie van deze aangeklikt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Het bedrag wat ik er. incl verzend kosten, maximaal aan kon uitgeven en deze rand is juist degene die ik zoek. BTW de ploatjes zijn natuurlijk van de verkoper, de deal is nog geen uur geleden gesloten. ;-)
> 
> Nu nog een 1963 reissue '19 zuan' vangen (zal na m'n verjaardag een leuke jacht worden) en m'n wensenlijst (goede one hander, 24h en chrono) is afgetikt. (kijken hoe lang het duurt voor de wensenlijst is aangevuld met nieuwe klokjes )


Mooi horloge, hoeveel mm is de bandaanzet?

Maak je maar alvast druk om het wensenlijst,...... die wordt vanzelf langer en langer. 



merl said:


> nu eens geen horloge of bandje maar dit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leuk om te lezen en om de plaatjes te zien.
> Helaas geen Seiko en/of Citizen, terwijl er wel een stuk over de geschiedenis van de chronograph in staat met daarin 1 Citizen en twee Seiko uurwerken.....


De kaft ziet er iig al goed uit. Ken deze niet,.... enkel plaatjes?


----------



## merl

Nee, ook wat leeswerk.
Zie hier:


----------



## Bidle

Wat toevallig dat die op deze pagina open ligt..... hahaha!!

Zal er eens naar op zoek gaan; THX!!


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Mooi horloge, hoeveel mm is de bandaanzet?


Die is 18mm volgens de verkoper. Ik heb al een bandje in gedachten, Die om de Tusal vind ik beter bij deze passen. Op de Tusal komt een bruine. (zodra er budget is)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Die is 18mm volgens de verkoper. Ik heb al een bandje in gedachten, Die om de Tusal vind ik beter bij deze passen. Op de Tusal komt een bruine. (zodra er budget is)


Dat is een mooie maat!! Ben benieuwd naar het totaal plaatje.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dear customer,Your order (with order id ) has updated status to:
*Preparing shipment*
*Order process*
In pre-production > In production > Preparing shipment > Shipped
Kind regards

Hopelijk nog enkele dagen en dan heb ik hem reeds!!!!!!!!


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Dear customer,Your order (with order id ) has updated status to:
> *Preparing shipment*
> *Order process*
> In pre-production > In production > Preparing shipment > Shipped
> Kind regards
> 
> Hopelijk nog enkele dagen en dan heb ik hem reeds!!!!!!!!


Het woord "Shipped" is altijd goed om te zien, alleen help me even een handje, om welk horloge gaat dit? ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Lees voorgaande posts ivm suspense. ... :-d


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Wat toevallig dat die op deze pagina open ligt..... hahaha!!
> 
> Zal er eens naar op zoek gaan; THX!!


Ik heb de versie 2011/2012 hier nog aangeschaft: w a t c h p r i n t . c o m
Maar de nieuwe (2014/2015) hebben ze nog niet in stock zie ik. Maar desalnietemin, een goeie site voor als je op zoek bent naar wat boeken over horloges


----------



## Inca Bloc

kadootje voor mijn oom, overgenomen van WUSie dvhulten :





Mvg, 
Inca Bloc
(PS: tx Daan!!!)


----------



## Skv

Even een crosspost 

Hi fellow WUS-members,

After having started a thread a few days ago on whether or not I should buy an Omega Geneve that had been offered to me, I decided to buy it. 
It has just arrived. I love the dial. It's simple and the blue goes from light to dark when I hold it in different angels. I also really like the patina on the hands and induces. 
It stresses the vintage look of the watch. I also like the signed crown and the size of the watch.

Unfortunately the case back is fitted really tight, so I was unable to open it to check the case no. Might try this again later, to check the movement inside. 
I found that it features a hacking seconds hand, manual winding (as well as automatic) and a quick set date. For I have received it an hour ago I cannot say anything about how wel it runs yet.

Thus far I am really pleased with this piece, especially the condition it is in after being into existence for approximately 40 years!


----------



## Skv

Heeft iemand suggesties voor een lederen band? De aansluiting op de lugs is erg smal dus een standaard bandje gaat niet.


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Het woord "Shipped" is altijd goed om te zien, alleen help me even een handje, om welk horloge gaat dit? ;-)


het is "zélf ontworpen" , goedkoop én komt uit Zweden. Few are build ;-) Nog hint's nodig? :-d


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> het is "zélf ontworpen" , goedkoop én komt uit Zweden. Few are build ;-) Nog hint's nodig? :-d


Meer dan voldoende hints, ik had even verder moeten kijken dan mijn neus lang is ;-)
Heb je ook een plaatje van jouw ontwerp/design/samenstelling?


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Meer dan voldoende hints, ik had even verder moeten kijken dan mijn neus lang is ;-)
> Heb je ook een plaatje van jouw ontwerp/design/samenstelling?


(is voor pa)
ik bestelde ook nog een optionele "custom achterkant", een optionele natostrap in zwart (-50%)à 5€, een jaar extra garantie à 10€, en een "watchtool" à 9€ er bij. Totaal 200€ àll in!
een screenshot :








*UPDATE*
de lederen band is met de optionele vlindersluiting ipv de gesp.


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Meer dan voldoende hints, ik had even verder moeten kijken dan mijn neus lang is ;-)
> Heb je ook een plaatje van jouw ontwerp/design/samenstelling?


hier de achterkant (names have been changed to protect the innocent!) :-d


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> ..... d'r zitten voor mij heel wat horloges in de pijplijn .... Verder wacht ik al bijna 'n jaar op een Celadon Premier, meer dan 'n jaar op de WUS CMW ST8000 Tourbillon, bijna 2 jaar op de MKII GMT en zowat 4 jaar op de MKII P300. Deze twee MKII's zullen ook in 2014 niet binnen komen denk ik zo.


Ik kan er weer eentje afstrepen (nog maar 3 in de "pijplijn"). Op maandag is mijn Celadon Premier 15/25 (van de serie met witte wijzerplaat en ongegraveerde bruggen) binnen gekomen en vandaag met grote moeite een paar redelijke plaatjes weten te maken. Mijn foto's halen het niet bij die van Martin, Bidle, .... nu ik er over nadenk, eigenlijk maakt iedereen betere foto's. Ah wel, met excuses voor de kwaliteit van de foto's:



















MHe225 said:


> Als je aan het fotograferen slaat, misschien kun je dan ook een paar zij-aan-zij plaatjes schieten van de Beihai en de Celadon, zowel de voor- als achterkanten? We zien ze langskomen.


Het is wel een buitengewoon fijn en fraai klokje, net nog een beetje chiquer dan de Beijing Beihai (rechts in de foto's) met dezelfde kast en nagenoeg hetzelfde uurwerk:


----------



## Skv

MHe225 said:


> Ik kan er weer eentje afstrepen (nog maar 3 in de "pijplijn"). Op maandag is mijn Celadon Premier 15/25 (van de serie met witte wijzerplaat en ongegraveerde bruggen) binnen gekomen en vandaag met grote moeite een paar redelijke plaatjes weten te maken. Mijn foto's halen het niet bij die van Martin, Bidle, .... nu ik er over nadenk, eigenlijk maakt iedereen betere foto's. Ah wel, met excuses voor de kwaliteit van de foto's:
> 
> View attachment 1384793
> 
> 
> View attachment 1384794
> 
> 
> Het is wel een buitengewoon fijn en fraai klokje, net nog een beetje chiquer dan de Beijing Beihai (rechts in de foto's) met dezelfde kast en nagenoeg hetzelfde uurwerk:
> 
> View attachment 1384796
> 
> 
> View attachment 1384798


Prachtige structuur op de wijzerplaat zeg!


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 1384798


Prachtig! ZO hoort het dus he "made in China WITH PRIDE" ! Welk merk is die linkse?
Mvg,
Inca Bloc


----------



## Bidle

Mooi,... uurwerkjes zijn idd hetzelfde afgewerkt zitten wel anders in elkaar.
Vind de witte/creme plaat erg netjes. Vind die van Martin (de rode) ook erg gaaf. Enkel jammer dat die man niet reageert op mijn mail.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Net 5 minuten geleden 2 Chineesjes besteld na een tip van een betrouwbare website :

Sea-Gull golden flowery patterned 51 WuYi reissue automatic

















en de Model 1 reissue to commemorate 55th anniversary of Beijing Watch Factory:









Mvg,
Inca Zot


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Mooi,... uurwerkjes zijn idd hetzelfde afgewerkt zitten wel anders in elkaar.
> Vind de witte/creme plaat erg netjes. Vind die van Martin (de rode) ook erg gaaf. Enkel jammer dat die man niet reageert op mijn mail.


Ik denk dat ze allemaal nog dronken van Chinese New Year zijn. Het normale leven zou nu ongeveer weer moeten beginnen


----------



## GuySie

Jelle86 said:


> Heeft iemand suggesties voor een lederen band? De aansluiting op de lugs is erg smal dus een standaard bandje gaat niet.


Kun je de metalen band eraf halen, opmeten wat de lug width daar precies is en een leren bandje zelf notchen? Dan snij je er een stukje aan beide kanten af om het passend te maken. Wordt wel vaker gedaan voor lastig gevormde horloges.

Zoiets bv:









Goeie tutorial:
http://www.mcbroom.biz/PMWF/DIY-Strap-notching-tutorial-SCWF-Thomas.htm


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Net 5 minuten geleden 2 Chineesjes besteld na een tip van een betrouwbare website :
> 
> Sea-Gull golden flowery patterned 51 WuYi reissue automatic
> 
> View attachment 1387575
> 
> 
> View attachment 1387576
> 
> 
> en de Model 1 reissue to commemorate 55th anniversary of Beijing Watch Factory:
> 
> View attachment 1387577
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> Inca Zot


Goed bezig!!!


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Net 5 minuten geleden 2 Chineesjes besteld na een tip van een betrouwbare website :
> 
> Sea-Gull golden flowery patterned 51 WuYi reissue automatic
> 
> View attachment 1387575
> 
> 
> View attachment 1387576
> 
> 
> en de Model 1 reissue to commemorate 55th anniversary of Beijing Watch Factory:
> 
> View attachment 1387577
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> Inca Zot


Erg mooi! Vooral die bovenste, echt een hele bijzondere wijzerplaat.
Zelf vind ik deze BWF echt schitterend, als ik me niet vergis heeft MHe225 er een, of wat het nou Martin?


----------



## GuySie

Ja zo'n SB18 uurwerk wil ik ook nog wel ergens in hebben!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bevestiging van betaling gehad! Met EXTRA DANK T.A.V Martin_B om me deze site aan te raden!!!!!!


Phone: (021)55137580
[email protected]​ [HR][/HR] *Order Confirmation* XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

This email confirms that your order was received at Times International. You will receive an additional email once your order is shipped. Contact us if you have any questions about your order.

Thanks for using Times International.
   *Order Information**Additional Information*[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]*Order number:* AB-3240
*Order Date:* 2/20/2014

*Account Info:*
Login: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
Pass: ****** *Billing Address**Payment Information*[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*Payment Method*
Paypal
 *Order Summary*  [HR][/HR] 
*Shipping To:* Inca Bloc*Shipping Method*
Free Shipping

 








W-HW51 Sea-Gull golden flowery patterned 51 WuYi reissue automatic$285.00 x 1​*$285.00*​
 [HR][/HR] *Subtotal: *$285.00
*Discount:* $0.00
*Shipping:* $0.00
*Sales Tax:* $0.00
*Total:* $285.00​ [HR][/HR] 
Times InternationalSuite 5D, Jincheng building 15 Xiang Cheng Road, Pudong District Shanghai 200122, P.R.China 
Phone: (021)55137580​
 

Thx Martin_B!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skv

GuySie said:


> Kun je de metalen band eraf halen, opmeten wat de lug width daar precies is en een leren bandje zelf notchen? Dan snij je er een stukje aan beide kanten af om het passend te maken. Wordt wel vaker gedaan voor lastig gevormde horloges.
> 
> Zoiets bv:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goeie tutorial:
> http://www.mcbroom.biz/PMWF/DIY-Strap-notching-tutorial-SCWF-Thomas.htm


Thanks, stukje is 8mm en totale breedte 22mm, ga je link even goed bestuderen!


----------



## GuySie

Jelle86 said:


> Thanks, stukje is 8mm en totale breedte 22mm, ga je link even goed bestuderen!


Oeh, dat is wel veel wat eraf moet dan... 7mm aan beide kanten? Weet niet of dat wel stevig blijft.


----------



## Skv

GuySie said:


> Oeh, dat is wel veel wat eraf moet dan... 7mm aan beide kanten? Weet niet of dat wel stevig blijft.


Daar ben ik ook bang voor. Morgen even meten. sowieso even voorproberen op een oude stap. Situatie is als volgt:


----------



## Skv

Bij nader inzien denk ik dat ik gewoon een paar goedkope leren straps koop op Ebay (van rond de 4 Euro per stuk) en dan ga experimenteren met snijden. Als het niet werkt dan ben ik ook bijna geen geld kwijt, en als het wel werkt dan doe ik het opnieuw met een goed bandje.


----------



## Martin_B

Jelle86 said:


> Bij nader inzien denk ik dat ik gewoon een paar goedkope leren straps koop op Ebay (van rond de 4 Euro per stuk) en dan ga experimenteren met snijden. Als het niet werkt dan ben ik ook bijna geen geld kwijt, en als het wel werkt dan doe ik het opnieuw met een goed bandje.


Als ik goedkope bandjes zoek, kijk ik vaak hier:
vacheron nl | eBay

Dure, mooie bandjes hebben ze ook, en ze zitten in nederland.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag is het uurwerk wat ik "ontwierp" voor pa zijn 60e verjaardag aangekomen......Ziet er pràchtig uit, voelt solide en degelijk aan etc....









Echter lees ook even verder op deze draad https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wel...liep-fout-welke-pech-heb-had-je-978143-4.html voor het vervolg van het relaas, want het is géén foutloos parcours geworden, wat is afgelegd......


----------



## Shadowjack

GuySie said:


> Oeh, dat is wel veel wat eraf moet dan... 7mm aan beide kanten? Weet niet of dat wel stevig blijft.


Heb zoiets al een keer of wat gedaan, 20-22-24mm bandje aanhechting reduceren tot 6/8/10 mm. Of dat goet gaat hangt af van je knip/snijwerk (een keepje of knipje te veel en je hebt kans dat het gaat scheuren, ligt aan het materiaal) en de kwaliteit van het bandje, dus met een stevig bandje en wat beleid tijdens het hakken en zagen zou dat moeten houden, tenzij je er de Himalaya mee op wil...

Hier vandaag 4 nieuwe aanwinsten, waarvan deze twee het leukst zijn om ff snel op de foto te gooien;










Twee maal G-Shock GD-120CM, vers van de pers, allebei gegraveerd en een petje erbij ook nog :-d Officieël is de grijze voor mij en de rode voor m'n vriendin maar ze zijn in hoge mate interchangable natuurlijk, eigenlijk zijn ze dus gewoon van ons samen b-)


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Mijn nieuwste aanwinst.. 'k mag het nu wel zo stellen..










Waarom nu wel?.. ik had haar al een paar weken in huis.. maar ze bleek een zorgenkindje.. 
Nieuwe batterij... ze liep een paar uur.. 
Uurwerk uiteen, schoongemaakt.. in elkaar.. geen positieve verandering.. 
Minuutrad bleek kapot.. vervangen.. verbeterde iets.. maar ze bleef nog steeds niet goed lopen
Weer uit elkaar.. slipveertjes wat minder voorspanning gegeven, Centraalrad bleek krom, netjes gericht.. wijzers bleken ook tegen elkaar te lopen... aan de korte kant.. wijzers opnieuw gezet... ingekast.. en NU... Nu loopt ze goed..


----------



## Skv

Mijn laatste aanwinst: "The G".

Voor op het strand de komende zomer! Dat geweld van zout, zand en water doe ik mijn mechanische horloges niet aan..!


----------



## Roelkalkboel




----------



## T_I

Stelt niet veel voor, Etos kwaliteit, maar een leuke plek voor de reparatie klokjes. (en wat wil je voor 7.99)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Even een inkijk in de gestoorde wereld van Inca Bloc : 
Mijn ravenzwarte koers-Fiat 308gtb was reeds voorzien van nieuwe riemen. De carb's en kleppen waren gesteld, groot onderhoud gehad, en gisteren het groene papier (verzekering, géén pekel op de weg hier) van mijn makelaar gehad. Samen met maat-verzekeringsmakelaar, na de handtekeningen, een fles Hennesy vsop en een fles Scapa whiskey soldaat gemaakt. Dus Inca ontwaakt om +/- 04.00H in de morgend uit coma. Na 3 "go-fast's", 4 dafalgan codeïne's en sloten koffie uit de Bialetti, vond ik het tijd (09.30h) worden om de Tubi's te laten brullen. Dus b-wegjes en kerkdorpjes al cruisend bezoekend, kijk ik instinctief naar "oudere" juweliers. Dààr wandel ik dan binnen om te vragen of ze "oud spul" hebben. Dus +/- 280€ Super98 met loodvervanger verder, heeft Inca weer nieuwe speeltjes gekocht.

oldskoel Swatchen :

auto/quarz























Scuba 200 Atlanta 1996
























En omdat ik de SAST100G weg heb gedaan, liet het idee van een radiogestuurd uurwerk (dat "vierkant" spul heb ik reeds weggeschonken) me toch niet los,
dus kocht ik me ook nog deze Casio Efidice waveceptor "erbij" : 








mvg,
Inca Bloc


----------



## MHe225

Gave aanwinsten: de klokjes (en de Fiat) zijn helemaal goed ..... moet je jezelf nu elke keer afvragen _Rondje in de 308 GTB of nieuw horloge?_

Misschien moet ik maar weer eens een plaatje van mijn Audi motorfiets plaatsen (hoewel dat geen nieuwe aanwinst is, reeds 12+ jaar in mijn bezit).


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Gave aanwinsten: de klokjes (en de Fiat) zijn helemaal goed ..... moet je jezelf nu elke keer afvragen _Rondje in de 308 GTB of nieuw horloge?_


 Nee hoor, in de fiat wil IEDEREEN maar àl te graag mee, klokjes vertel ik alleen hier omdat de mensen rondom mij denken dat ik gek ben met zooooovééééééél klokjes. En dan weten ze niet ééns wàt ik allemaal heb, enkel wat gestolen werd..........


MHe225 said:


> Misschien moet ik maar weer eens een plaatje van mijn Audi motorfiets plaatsen (hoewel dat geen nieuwe aanwinst is, reeds 12+ jaar in mijn bezit).


 Horex lees ik dan?


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Gave aanwinsten: de klokjes (en de Fiat) zijn helemaal goed ..... moet je jezelf nu elke keer afvragen _Rondje in de 308 GTB of nieuw horloge?_
> 
> Misschien moet ik maar weer eens een plaatje van mijn Audi motorfiets plaatsen (hoewel dat geen nieuwe aanwinst is, reeds 12+ jaar in mijn bezit).


MHE, PM!


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> Horex lees ik dan?


I wish ..... was een (flauw) grapje. Audi heeft vorig jaar Ducati gekocht, dus ..... En Audi is weer van VW, evenals Porsche. Ik had dus ook over mijn VW motorfiets kunnen reppen.



Inca Bloc said:


> MHE, PM!


Helemaal goed, Inca |> Dankjewel
D'r komt een dezer dagen nog wel 'n pm-etje (of 2) terug.

Ron


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> I wish ..... was een (flauw) grapje. Audi heeft vorig jaar Ducati gekocht, dus ..... En Audi is weer van VW, evenals Porsche. Ik had dus ook over mijn VW motorfiets kunnen reppen.
> 
> Helemaal goed, Inca |> Dankjewel
> D'r komt een dezer dagen nog wel 'n pm-etje (of 2) terug.
> 
> Ron


 kreeg je het slotje open met de code? dit is ongeveer 1/4e vd speeltjes.....Als ik mag komen "spungen" en "shine" drinken bij jou thuis terwijl je bbq't zullen we sàmen een brommer bouwen, vetter dan wat ze in "everything is bigger in Texas Texas" OOIT gezien hebben............De laatste keer dat ik in TX was, was het enige wat BIG was de gaten in de weg en 85% van de vrouwelijke bevolking! :-d Krijgt ge van mij ne Kreidler of Zündapp naftbak, hebbe we iets om mee te starten ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> kreeg je het slotje open met de code? dit is ongeveer 1/4e vd speeltjes.....Als ik mag komen "spungen" en "shine" drinken bij jou thuis terwijl je bbq't zullen we sàmen een brommer bouwen, vetter dan wat ze in "everything is bigger in Texas Texas" OOIT gezien hebben............De laatste keer dat ik in TX was, was het enige wat BIG was de gaten in de weg en 85% van de vrouwelijke bevolking! :-d Krijgt ge van mij ne Kreidler of Zündapp naftbak, hebbe we iets om mee te starten ;-)


"brommer" trouwens niet té leterlijk nemen he, TDM850 blokje valt ook binnen de bak v een kreidler of zundapp é ;-)


----------



## miniman_78

MHe225 said:


> I wish ..... was een (flauw) grapje. Audi heeft vorig jaar Ducati gekocht, dus ..... En Audi is weer van VW, evenals Porsche. Ik had dus ook over mijn VW motorfiets kunnen reppen.


Ik zou al slecht komen bij het gedacht om mijn minikes BMW te noemen :-x


----------



## Inca Bloc

miniman_78 said:


> Ik zou al slecht komen bij het gedacht om mijn minikes BMW te noemen :-x


 ooit was er een tijd dat lada en seat een "system porsche" uitvoering hadden,....stond ook in het groot op die auto's vermeld toen.........


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> ooit was er een tijd dat lada en seat een "system porsche" uitvoering hadden,....stond ook in het groot op die auto's vermeld toen.........


Yup, ik had een blauwe Ibiza. Leuke bak toen het resultaat van het afraggen door de vorige eigenaar eruit was. Achteraf gezien een flinke miskoop, maar wat wil je als je de 1e wagen bij een Amsterdamse handelaar weg haalt.


----------



## MHe225

Beetje *Off Topic* - echter in antwoord op het bovenstaande



Inca Bloc said:


> kreeg je het slotje open met de code? dit is ongeveer 1/4e vd speeltjes.....Als ik mag komen "spungen" en "shine" drinken bij jou thuis terwijl je bbq't zullen we sàmen een brommer bouwen, vetter dan wat ze in "everything is bigger in Texas Texas" OOIT gezien hebben............De laatste keer dat ik in TX was, was het enige wat BIG was de gaten in de weg en 85% van de vrouwelijke bevolking! :-d Krijgt ge van mij ne Kreidler of Zündapp naftbak, hebbe we iets om mee te starten ;-)


Dat was geen probleem en ik ben zeer onder de indruk van wat ik allemaal zag ...... |> Kijk trouwens maar uit, als je dit soort "dreigementen met compensatiemaatregelen uit, wil ik je daar wellicht ooit aan houden. TDM-850 - staande twins zijn bij uitstek geschikt om een lichte en zeer potente (cafe) racer te bouwen.
De staat Texas zelf is buitengewoon groot - vandaag rondje van bijna 500 km gemaakt en als je dat op de kaart ziet, is het helemaal niks. Gaten in de weg zijn inderdaad van de zotte en het formaat van de mensen hier ..... Ik word als een vlieggewicht / ondermaats beschouwd.

Hebben jullie overigens het gat in het Corvette museum gezien? Even naar beneden scrollen - de video van de bewakingscamera's is "alleraardigst" evenals de video gemaakt met de modelbouw helikopter.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Beetje *Off Topic* - echter in antwoord op het bovenstaande
> 
> Dat was geen probleem en ik ben zeer onder de indruk van wat ik allemaal zag ...... |> Kijk trouwens maar uit, als je dit soort "dreigementen met compensatiemaatregelen uit.


 Was géén dreigement hoor, ik ben vrijgezel, eigen baas, impulsief en durf (bijna) alles. We waren trouwens "halvelings" een roadtrip door de USA aan het plannen (RV). Enige concurent voor de "dwarsdoorde-usa" was de Trans Canada highway.... Om maar aan te geven, ik kan weg waneer én hoelang ik maar wil ;-)


----------



## Skv

GuySie said:


> Oeh, dat is wel veel wat eraf moet dan... 7mm aan beide kanten? Weet niet of dat wel stevig blijft.












Ben wat aan het knutselen gegaan. Dank voor je tip!


----------



## GuySie

Jelle86 said:


> Ben wat aan het knutselen gegaan. Dank voor je tip!


Ziet er zo goed uit! Hoe zit het op de pols, gaat het bandje dan niet 'scheef' staan?


----------



## Skv

GuySie said:


> Ziet er zo goed uit! Hoe zit het op de pols, gaat het bandje dan niet 'scheef' staan?












Het valt me echt alles mee. Hoop dat de boel niet te veel gaat rekken of scheuren!


----------



## Martin_B

Het ziet er inderdaad goed uit. :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Inca Bloc




----------



## miniman_78

NOS


----------



## Inca Bloc

Nog wat "Hollandse" Chinezen.....Voor de prijs hoef je het niet te laten......Aan dit tempo ben ik al terug een leuke collectie aan het krijgen.

Classic Shanghai 611 reissue wave-pattern dial hand-winding mechanical watch

































New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier









Beijing Beihai T18 dress watch ultra thin high frequency automatic movement


----------



## Inca Bloc

allez, deze ook in de rapte nog gekocht.........

Sea-Gull M182SK skeleton watch automatic


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> ...... Aan dit tempo ben ik al terug een leuke collectie aan het krijgen.


Wat je zegt, IB - je bent lekker bezig. |>

Die Classic Shanghai 611 reissue wave-pattern is ook wel apart; die had ik nog niet gezien. En de Beijing Beihai T18 is versie 2 (nu met datum) van de Beihai die Martin en ik hebben. 'n Heel fraai horloge.

Grappig trouwens, ik heb zelf al vaker mijn oog op deze skeleton versie laten vallen, alleen nog nooit gekocht. Verder ook wel interessant dat jouw nieuwe collectie een redelijk aantal horloges van Chinese makelij bevat, terwijl deze niet vertegenwoordigd waren in je eerdere collectie(s).

Laat ik mij een ware enabler tonen: ga zo door* ;-)

* stond vroeger meestal op mijn rapport kaarten van school - eindelijk kan ik dit nu ook eens zeggen / schrijven


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Wat je zegt, IB - je bent lekker bezig. |>
> 
> Die Classic Shanghai 611 reissue wave-pattern is ook wel apart; die had ik nog niet gezien. En de Beijing Beihai T18 is versie 2 (nu met datum) van de Beihai die Martin en ik hebben. 'n Heel fraai horloge.
> 
> Grappig trouwens, ik heb zelf al vaker mijn oog op deze skeleton versie laten vallen, alleen nog nooit gekocht. Verder ook wel interessant dat jouw nieuwe collectie een redelijk aantal horloges van Chinese makelij bevat, terwijl deze niet vertegenwoordigd waren in je eerdere collectie(s).
> 
> Laat ik mij een ware enabler tonen: ga zo door* ;-)
> 
> * stond vroeger meestal op mijn rapport kaarten van school - eindelijk kan ik dit nu ook eens zeggen / schrijven


 hoevaak zegt een mens in zijn leven : "als ik alles kon overdoen, wetende wat ik nu weet"? IK kan wel 10 chinezen kopen voor de prijs van één zwitser ;-) én de shipment gelezen? btw etc vrij!
mvg
edit : skeleton icm dézé band!







(haaienleer)


----------



## Inca Bloc

hoppaaaaa, nog ééntje :

China PLA marine special diving automatic mechanical watch navy submariner


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Wat je zegt, IB - je bent lekker bezig. |>
> 
> Verder ook wel interessant dat jouw nieuwe collectie een redelijk aantal horloges van Chinese makelij bevat, terwijl deze niet vertegenwoordigd waren in je eerdere collectie(s).
> 
> Laat ik mij een ware enabler tonen: ga zo door* ;-)


ik hou van mooie dingen, en die hoeven daarom niet duur te zijn, terwijl véél mensen iets pas mooi vinden àls het duur is........

mooi en gratis voor iedereen :









































VS enkele van de duurste schilderijen ter wereld:

















































zo zie je maar hé.....


----------



## miniman_78

krijg volgende text


> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Dracha




----------



## T_I

Vandaag is ie eindelijk binnen. Opgewonden, gelijk gezet en naar boven. Foto!










Een bandje uit de voorraad getrokken (flut, maar ala, werkt) en gemonteerd.










En om.










Daarna bedacht dat jullie vast ook het uurwerk willen zien.










En de achterkant.










En nog een ploatje van de aanwinst met het bandje.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Vandaag is ie eindelijk binnen. Opgewonden, gelijk gezet en naar boven.
> En om.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daarna bedacht dat jullie vast ook het uurwerk willen zien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En de achterkant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En nog een ploatje van de aanwinst met het bandje.


T_I, alvast proficiat, want ik wéét hoé grààg je deze wou......Maarrrrre, werk jij zélf aan je klokjes?
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## merl

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst! Blijf die 24 uurs Raketas leuk vinden. Snap dat je opgewonden was ;-)


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> T_I, alvast proficiat, want ik wéét hoé grààg je deze wou......


Bedankt, ik ben er oko erg blij mee. Ik heb er een flink aantal mis gelopen omdat er anderen waren met meer budget. Deze kwam langs op ebay met een 'nu kopen' optie. Het bedrag in die optie met verzenden viel binnen budget, dus geen seconde getwijfeld. Al was het vanaf de koop de 12e wel even wachten, verzending zou op z'n vroegst de 20e zijn. (is de 17e geworden), maar deze kwam inclusief service beurt. Hij lijkt het prima te doen. (al is het wel wennen met het aflezen van de minuten)



Inca Bloc said:


> Maarrrrre, werk jij zélf aan je klokjes?
> Mvg,
> I-B


Ik heb er al een gedemonteerd, nu nog een keer een schoonmaken en smeren. Ik werk ook aan al het andere wat ik heb, van het huis, de auto's, motoren, kleding en computers, dus waarom niet. (Al heb ik me tot nu toe beperkt tot 'is toch al stuk, dus stuk kan ik het niet maken' horloges)
Wat wel wat lastiger is is dat ik geen werkkamer heb die ik kan afsluiten voor de katten.



merl said:


> Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst! Blijf die 24 uurs Raketas leuk vinden. Snap dat je opgewonden was ;-)


Zeker deze, de meesten hebben de steden ring of de diensten ring. (2x blauw, 1x rood vlak voor de 3 diensten) Dit is de ring die ik zocht. Ik denk niet dat ie veel verzet zal worden, maar hij ik vindt dat hij beter bij het horloge past.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Order Confirmation* XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

This email confirms that your order was received at xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. You will receive an additional email once your order is shipped. Contact us if you have any questions about your order.

Thanks for using xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.   *Order Information**Additional Information *[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]*Order number:* xxxxxxxxx
*Order Date:* 3/3/2014 *Account Info:*
Login: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Pass: ****** *Billing Address**Payment Information*[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*Payment Method*
Paypal *Order Summary*  [HR][/HR] 
*Shipping To:* XXXXXXXXXXX 
XXXXXXXXXXXXX Limburg XXXXXXXX BE*Shipping Method*
Free Shipping
 








W-SH611Rwave Classic Shanghai 611 reissue wave-pattern dial hand-winding mechanical watch​​
 








W_pladiver China PLA marine special diving automatic mechanical watch navy​
 








W-BJAC1V New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier​
 








W-182SK Sea-Gull M182SK skeleton watch automatic
*Option:* Blue​
 [HR][/HR] *Subtotal: *$xxxxxx
*Discount:* $0.00
*Shipping:* $0.00
*Sales Tax:* $0.00
*Total:* $xxxxxxxxx​ [HR][/HR] 
 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSuite 5D, Jincheng building 15 Xiang Cheng Road, Pudong District Shanghai 200122, P.R.China 
Phone: (021)55137580​
 


----------



## Inca Bloc

Arm klokje, het gaat een leven vol misbruik, olie, schokken en trillingen, stof en andere narigheid tegenmoed, M.A.W de vrije tijd van Inca.......


----------



## Skv

Geen horloge, maar een band dit keer.


----------



## T_I

Jelle86 said:


> Geen horloge, maar een band dit keer.


Hier het zelfde, 2 banden van het topmerk Hema










en een gesp voor m'n Hirsch Buffalo zodat de goudkleurige vervangen kon worden door een zilverkleurige.










Zodat deze op de Raketa kon.










Om daarna de Hemabandjes bij de Tusal te houden om te zien welke het leukste stond.



















Om daarna te besluiten dat de lichtere beter staat bij een horloge uit 1972. (m'n opa kreeg toen hij 65 werd, 4 dagen voor ik geboren ben)










En zo ziet het er om een pols uit.



















Geslaagde buit.


----------



## Skv

Die combi van goud en rood, gebaand, leer komt me bekend voor. Staat goed!


----------



## T_I

Vandaag op een rommelmarkt lopen neuzen. Er stond iemand met een gouden Citizen en een Rolex, (right) maar ook iemand die de mechanische horloges die ie gevonden had aan het wegwerken was. 'Uitzoeken, mechanisch 10,= ongeveer even duur al een nieuw batterijtje, maar die heb je dus niet nodig'. was de verkoop truc. Toch verder neuzen, toenvond m'n vrouw deze klok.










Waarna ik terug gestuurd werd naar de horloges. Deze sprak me het meeste aan.










Ik kreeg er zelfs nog een nijlon band bij. Daar heb ik een 18mm van uigekozen, aangezien het gros van wat ik nog uit te zoeken heb een 18mm strap nodig heeft.










En natuurlijk even open gemaakt, daar ontkom je hier niet aan. ;-)










Volgens mij is dit een Incablock, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.

Ik heb nu wel een uitdaging, 3 horlogedozen, 1 van 12 en 2 van 6, vol.  (Met de HMT 40mm WUS first nog in bestelling)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Scheduled For Early Delivery On:Tuesday, 03/11/2014, By End of DayOriginally Scheduled For Delivery On:Wednesday, 03/12/2014, By End of DayLast Locationeparted - Koeln, Germany, Tuesday, 03/11/2014

Dus, straks, = fototime van het ontboxen aka uitpakken van kadootjes voor mezelf


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ondanks een dikke vette domper op de pret (zie https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wel...liep-fout-welke-pech-heb-had-je-978143-6.html ) zijn dit degenen die ik wél heb mogen ontvangen. Het zijn tenslotte mooie klokjes en "laatse aanwinst(en)", en het is niet hun fout wat gebeurd is......
PLA diver
















Seagull skeleton
























*update*
Mbt de "tegenslag", zie wederom bovenstaande link. Van de PLA is het tegen de forumregels om een duidelijkere foto te maken , wegens een gepatenteerde naam die op de Dial staat.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Hier een paar scherpere foto's vd skeleton, alleen jammer van die lelijke zwarte pukkel op z'n kont......

























nu nog een mooie blauwe shark-band in de kleur van de wijzers, en hij is "ready to wear"....


----------



## T_I

Wat is er mis met de huidge band? Ik vind 'm prima staan. (Zo'n skeleton blijft toch niets voor mij, te slecht af te lezen)


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Zo'n skeleton blijft toch niets voor mij, te slecht af te lezen


 Het is ook mijn éérste skeleton, maar in de praktijk valt het best mee qua afleesbaarheid, door de reflecterende handjes. Ik bekijk mijn mechaniekjes trouwens toch meer als sieraad dan als iets functioneel. Als ik "goed-afleesbaar" en de juiste tijd icm datum, week, wereldtijden (veel vrienden van me wonen in het buitenland)etc wil,dan draag ik wel één van déze :
















;-)


----------



## joins

Inca Bloc said:


> Hier een paar scherpere foto's vd skeleton, alleen jammer van die lelijke zwarte pukkel op z'n kont......


Als je doelt op de letters op de display case back, kan je dit niet oplossen met wat polywatch?


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Het is ook mijn éérste skeleton, maar in de praktijk valt het best mee qua afleesbaarheid, door de reflecterende handjes. Ik bekijk mijn mechaniekjes trouwens toch meer als sieraad dan als iets functioneel.


Helaas werk ik nu voorlopig in een boeren gehucht zonder fatsoenlijke GSM dekking en waar je alleen maar fatsoenlijk kan komen met het OV (Amsterdam), dus een afleesbaar horloge heeft dan wel wat. (Dan weet js of je de bus net niet of ruim niet haalt) 



Inca Bloc said:


> Als ik "goed-afleesbaar" en de juiste tijd icm datum, week, wereldtijden (veel vrienden van me wonen in het buitenland)etc wil,dan draag ik wel één van déze :
> 
> ;-)


De G-Shock is wel erg leuk. Jammer dat dat hier niet gaat werken. (stomme gevoeligheid voor electrische signalen/stroombronnen om de pols)


----------



## Inca Bloc

joins said:


> Als je doelt op de letters op de display case back, kan je dit niet oplossen met wat polywatch?


reeds getest, ik denk dat ze van binnen gedrukt staan......ben wel niet zeker wegens "multifocaal", maar time ( :-d ) will tell.....


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> De G-Shock is wel erg leuk. Jammer dat dat hier niet gaat werken. (stomme gevoeligheid voor electrische signalen/stroombronnen om de pols)


 Mijn Seiko 5 (met dank aan mede WUSie dvhulten) stelt niet teleur op dat vlak:


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> stomme gevoeligheid voor electrische signalen/stroombronnen om de pols


Dààr heb ik nog NOOIT van gehoord????? Wat is dat voor een beest?????


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Dààr heb ik nog NOOIT van gehoord????? Wat is dat voor een beest?????


Een uitermate irritante die nagenoeg fulltime op je telefoonbotje lijkt te meppen zodra ik een quartz langer om heb dan 5-20 minuten. (de Fossil red ik 20 min, maar die hangt wat lager nagenoeg over m'n hand ipv om de pols)
Is echt bagger, ik test nog regelmatig, want ik vind het zonde van de quartz horloges die ik heb (en tot 2012 nagenoeg fulltime heb gedragen)


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Een uitermate irritante die nagenoeg fulltime op je telefoonbotje lijkt te meppen zodra ik een quartz langer om heb dan 5-20 minuten. (de Fossil red ik 20 min, maar die hangt wat lager nagenoeg over m'n hand ipv om de pols)
> Is echt bagger, ik test nog regelmatig, want ik vind het zonde van de quartz horloges die ik heb (en tot 2012 nagenoeg fulltime heb gedragen)


 Damn! :-O


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mijn nieuwe ST5 project horloge 2013, supermooi!


----------



## Bidle

Mooi aanwinst, erg leuk horloge! 
Met name die blauwe plaat die er echt uit knalt.


----------



## fliegerchrono

En de wijzerplaat is echt diepdonkerblauw met een sunburst effekt in de volle zon. Supermooi!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag heb ik een "nakomertje" mogen ontvangen. De " New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier" heet hij voluit. Waar mijn andere "Chineesjes" (buiten de Wu-Yi) het predikaat "niet slecht voor hun geld" krijgen, speelt deze toch écht enkele klasses hoger, ik durf zelf nog verder gaan door te stellen dat hij zélfs voor de tophorloges die ik had (inbraak, remember? ;-) ) niet moet onderdoen. Deze wéét ik nu al dat héél véél "polstijd" gaat krijgen van Inca Bloc. De dial lijkt wel water, als je de zon er op laat schijnen! Spijtig dat ik niet zo een topfotograaf ben zoals sommigen onder ons, maar toch, hier zijn de foto's.


----------



## 104RS

Inca Bloc said:


> Vandaag heb ik een "nakomertje" mogen ontvangen. De " New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier" heet hij voluit. Waar mijn andere "Chineesjes" (buiten de Wu-Yi) het predikaat "niet slecht voor hun geld" krijgen, speelt deze toch écht enkele klasses hoger, ik durf zelf nog verder gaan door te stellen dat hij zélfs voor de tophorloges die ik had (inbraak, remember? ;-) ) niet moet onderdoen. Deze wéét ik nu al dat héél véél "polstijd" gaat krijgen van Inca Bloc. De dial lijkt wel water, als je de zon er op laat schijnen! Spijtig dat ik niet zo een topfotograaf ben zoals sommigen onder ons, maar toch, hier zijn de foto's.
> 
> View attachment 1418869
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418870
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418891
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418893


Mooie klok zeg! Ik kende hem nog niet, de kleurencombinatie doet het erg goed.

En wat betreft fliegerchrono, ook een hele mooie aanwinst. Ik vind de blauwe wijzerplaat verreweg de mooiste versie :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

104RS said:


> Mooie klok zeg! Ik kende hem nog niet, de kleurencombinatie doet het erg goed.


Het was (IMHO) een questie van er snel bij te zijn, dààrom ook mijn teleurgestelde reactie toen zijn voorgangers geleverd werden, en deze er niet bij was... Die wave-pattern, dààr dénk ik zélfs niet meer aan nu..... ;-) Hij moet zeker niet onderdoen voor mijn (helaas gestolen) Rolex Cellini Danaos, en dàt is een écht compliment! Hij doet er zelfs wat aan denken vind ik.....


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> Vandaag heb ik een "nakomertje" mogen ontvangen. De " New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier" .....


Gefeliciteerd, IB, da's een mooie aanwinst. Groot ook, lijkt wel - hoe groot is deze eigenlijk? En hoe ziet de achterkant uit? Ik heb hem op Taboa gezien, maar nooit echt "bestudeerd". BJWAF maakt mooie en goede horloges die helemaal niet voor Zwitsers onder (hoeven te) doen - hier ga je lang plezier van hebben, denk ik.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Gefeliciteerd, IB, da's een mooie aanwinst. Groot ook, lijkt wel - hoe groot is deze eigenlijk? En hoe ziet de achterkant uit? Ik heb hem op Taboa gezien, maar nooit echt "bestudeerd". BJWAF maakt mooie en goede horloges die helemaal niet voor Zwitsers onder (hoeven te) doen - hier ga je lang plezier van hebben, denk ik.


 Het uurwerk is 40mm zonder kroon, dus niet extreem, en ik dàcht dat ik de "kont" ook gepost had, blijkt niet zo te zijn, dus bij deze, de "kont" :
















(met telefoon genomen, dus kwaliteit sukt, i know.....)
Grtzzzz
I-B

*opdate*
Trouwens de méést nerveuze rotor die ik OOIT gezien heb, zelfs na 20 à 30 seconden op "zijn kop" te liggen BLIJFT die rotor draaien! De secondenwijzer glijdt alsof het was een Seiko Springdrive!!! Met mijn telefoon (waar ik àlle foto's mee neem) zie je de nuance's niet, die het binnenwerk toont aan de "live" kijker, of drager.......


----------



## T_I

Mooie aanwinst.

Na mijn laatste aanwinst was de horlogedoos vol, dus... Next!










Simpel, maar wel beter dan de vorige doos, dus voor de reparatie klokjes gebruikt wordt. Deze wordt waarschijnlijk gevuld met de horloges die ik veel draag, maar dat weet ik nog niet zeker. Hij staat nu zo (leeg) tussen de 2 andere dozen met werkende horloges.
Ik kreeg wel meteen de opmerking dat daar vast ook weer horloges in moesten. (en daarna geen enkele opmerking meer...)


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

nieuwste aanwinst.. 4 Februari aan begonnen.. 12 maart klaar.. valt mee.. : )


----------



## Tom1977

Na vele jaren en nog meer mechanische horloges nog ns voor een Quartz gevallen...


----------



## barry72

fliegerchrono said:


> Mijn nieuwe ST5 project horloge 2013, supermooi!


Gegarandeerd dat ik er spijt van krijg dat ik hier niet voor gegaan ben. Is dat roest op die van jouw btw?


----------



## joins

Vandaag een pakje van fedex ontvangen. Seagull 1963 38mm.
heel mooi. Nu nog een andere band en klaar!


----------



## barry72

joins said:


> Vandaag een pakje van fedex ontvangen. Seagull 1963 38mm.
> heel mooi. Nu nog een andere band en klaar!


Goede koop! Van LongIsland? Ik ben benieuwd naar de nwe zwarte versie die bij WatchUnique staat:

Seagull 1963 Black Edition


----------



## joins

barry72 said:


> Goede koop! Van LongIsland? Ik ben benieuwd naar de nwe zwarte versie die bij WatchUnique staat


Nee,deze komt van bij watchunique. Ben niet echt fan van de zwarte versie. Ik vind het origineel toch beter.


----------



## fliegerchrono

barry72 said:


> Gegarandeerd dat ik er spijt van krijg dat ik hier niet voor gegaan ben. Is dat roest op die van jouw btw?


Jazeker is het wat roest op de tandwielen, de uurwerkjes in deze horloges zijn dertig tot veertig jaar oud en het commitée heeft besloten ze wel helemaal uit elkaar te halen, schoon te maken, in elkaar te zetten en te reguleren maar niet om alle tandwieltjes perfect glimmend te maken. Ik vind het wel wat hebben!


----------



## barry72

fliegerchrono said:


> Jazeker is het wat roest op de tandwielen, de uurwerkjes in deze horloges zijn dertig tot veertig jaar oud en het commitée heeft besloten ze wel helemaal uit elkaar te halen, schoon te maken, in elkaar te zetten en te reguleren maar niet om alle tandwieltjes perfect glimmend te maken. Ik vind het wel wat hebben!


Absoluut, maakt het een uniek exemplaar.


----------



## Martin_B

Eén van mijn uurwerken heeft ook wat vlekken. Hij loopt echter als een trein:


een andere is weer helemaal schoon.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Eén van mijn uurwerken heeft ook wat vlekken. Hij loopt echter als een trein:
> 
> 
> een andere is weer helemaal schoon.


Polywatch & wattenstaafje brengen mss soelaas?


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> Polywatch & wattenstaafje brengen mss soelaas?


Ik zou kunnen proberen ze te polijsten, maar zolang het niet erger wordt vind ik het eerlijk gezegd helemaal niet zo erg.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Ik zou kunnen proberen ze te polijsten, maar zolang het niet erger wordt vind ik het eerlijk gezegd helemaal niet zo erg.


iig een snelle (oppervlakkige) oplossing.....


----------



## merl

Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen...een Seiko Pulsations van 08/1971.
Mijn eerste 6139, ik moest even googlen hoe de quickset day (kroon in zijn geheel indrukken) en date (kroon half indrukken) moest ;-)
Mijn bestelde rally strap hiervoor was niet goed en krijg ik weer binnen binnenkort.

De plaatjes:



























Op de meegeleverde te smalle stalen band


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen...een Seiko Pulsations van 08/1971.
> Mijn eerste 6139, ik moest even googlen hoe de quickset day (kroon in zijn geheel indrukken) en date (kroon half indrukken) moest ;-)
> Mijn bestelde rally strap hiervoor was niet goed en krijg ik weer binnen binnenkort.
> 
> De plaatjes:


 lijkt me idd erg mooi met een Rally-strap, déze Geperforeerd Zwart/Rood Horlogebandje 'Waterproof Holes' zou er IMHO ook erg mooi op staan....


----------



## barry72

Ik kreeg deze vandaag binnen, meer gekocht voor de gein in het weekend, maar na een uur dragen kwam ik er achter dat de minuten wijzer ook meedraaide als ik mijn pols draaide. Heel apart nog nooit gehad, misschien komt het door de lange reis maar normaal gesproken moet dat toch niet kunnen? Hij ligt nu op t nachtkastje dus zal morgen nog eens kijken wat ie doet...


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Hahaha, nee lijkt me niet dat dat de bedoeling kan zijn ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

merl said:


> Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen...een Seiko Pulsations van 08/1971.
> Mijn eerste 6139, ik moest even googlen hoe de quickset day (kroon in zijn geheel indrukken) en date (kroon half indrukken) moest ;-)
> Mijn bestelde rally strap hiervoor was niet goed en krijg ik weer binnen binnenkort.
> 
> De plaatjes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Op de meegeleverde te smalle stalen band


Prachtig Merl, mooie Seiko chrono, ben benieuwd hoe deze er zal uitzien met de mooie band die binnen komt.


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Op de meegeleverde te smalle stalen band


 lijkt ook erg op een poljot (of de poljot op de seiko) :


----------



## Inca Bloc

Deze is vandaag besteld, en het was niet eenvoudig, omdat Casio blijkbaar slechts enkele dealers selecteert waar ze leveren. Ah, Belziek, land van beperkte keuze in uurwerken.......


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ontboksen van de Rangeman :


----------



## Bidle

Gefeli, altijd goed om een G-shock te hebben.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Gefeli, altijd goed om een G-shock te hebben.


was niet makkelijk aan te geraken hier in Belziek, zelfs mijn kameraad, die toch (oa) casio-dealer is kon hem niet bestellen... ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd, het is altijd goed dat iemand anders een G-Shock heeft ;-):-d

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Gefeliciteerd, het is altijd goed dat iemand anders een G-Shock heeft ;-):-d
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


 Sommige "anderen" hebben er zelfs honderden en honderden, ik slechts twee :-d :-!​


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Sommige "anderen" hebben er zelfs honderden en honderden, ik slechts twee :-d :-!​


Ik geloof dat ik zelfs duizenden heb langs zien komen. (en zien balen omdat ie alle modellen heeft, maar op 1 na)


----------



## boeing767

Hmmm kreeg net de volgende foto van mijn vriendin door die gelukkig thuis was om een pakketje in ontvangst te nemen..... 
Dacht toch echt dat ik een horloge in Nederland besteld had ;-)









Nog ff afwachten in spanning.....


----------



## JohnGo

Yo wussies,

Eens geen nieuw horloge, maar kwestie van de 'ziekte' verspreiden en de missus tevreden te stellen:

Ik wou een mooie horlogedoos met crocoprint. Geen klachten gehad over mijn aankoop :-d 
Ze heeft zelfs haar horloges mee in de horlogebox gestopt om te showen :-x
Al bij al heel tevreden over dit setje...




























Grtz


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Ik geloof dat ik zelfs duizenden heb langs zien komen. (en zien balen omdat ie alle modellen heeft, maar op 1 na)


 was het niet zevenhonderd-en-nog-iets? ben er niet zeker van...maar dat het er vééééééél zijn weet ik wél! ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Nieuw bandje op de BJWAF, soort Breitling-lookalike bandje uit zadelleder, in mooi donkerblauw, staat hem erg goed vind ik........

























grtzzzz


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag eindelijk tijd om foto's te maken, maar het was te mooi weer,...... kortom voor de verandering maar buiten eens gedaan, maar helaas te lui om even enkele spullen erbij te pakken. Dus de kwaliteit is minder, maar ik heb het wel naar mijn zin gehad. 

Hier een paar van de laatste aanwinsten:

Beginnen we met een Enicar Sherpa Worldtimer. De Sherpa kast blijft een leuk technisch stukje. Zoals te zien is heeft deze ook de nodige sporen en een nieuw glaasje zal al wonderen verrichten. Echter voorlopig blijft die zoals die is. Daarbij loopt die erg netjes.



Leuk ook dat bijna kronen nog origineel zijn:


De volgende is weer een Seiko calculator. Ze zijn redelijk zeldzaam aan het worden en deze is ook in een nette staat en handig voor onderdelen. ;-)



Een Citizen Auto Dater met een uniek uurwerkje. Stond op de verlanglijst om een keer te kopen, maar deze kwam ik toevallig tegen voor een hele schappelijke prijs. Dus tja,...







Next een Zenith 133.8 bumper automaat. Heb in de collectie nog een paar andere bumpers, maar kan er maar niet aan wennen. Echter de 133.8 kan niet ontbreken dus,...





Altijd leuk om de originele gesp erbij te krijgen:


Voor zijn leeftijd een verrassend goede wijzerplaat:


De leukste aanwinst,... althans vind ik zelf. Een Bifora Unima 120 chronometer. Een mond vol, maar je komt ze bijna niet tegen. Bifora was destijds een groot merk en hadden uurwerken in verschillende grades. Zo ook deze 120 met als paradepaardje de chronometer. Volgens schattingen zijn er in totaal een ~1000 chronometers gemaakt. Geluk dan ook dat deze matching is (kastnummer en uurwerk nummer komen overeen). Alles is opvallend robuust gemaakt zoals de dikke zwanenhals en natuurlijk de centrale brug. Enfin,.... ik ben er weer blij mee. Helemaal omdat die in een goede staat is. 







Als laatste een JLC DSC. Al een tijd vind ik dat er geen leuke nieuwe horloges zijn. Veel merken die maar uniek proberen te zijn of zorgen dat ze de balans in de nieuwe modellen compleet verstoren. Dan nog de hele categorie wannabe-vintage modellen, waarbij zelfs de lume een kleurtje van het verleden krijgt. Deze JLC is in mijn ogen gewoon old-skool. Het ontbreken van een datum, het gebolde safierglas. Kortom ik had hem weleens op een plaatje gezien en vond hem niet verkeerd. Eigenlijk een beetje per toeval om de pols gehad en gekocht. Heb gelijk een zwik banden gekocht, maar uiteindelijk zit er nu een nato op.







Bedankt weer voor het kijken en volgende keer wellicht weer betere foto's. :-!


----------



## merl

Wederom weer mooie aanwinsten en foto's!


----------



## MHe225

Dat zijn weer hele mooie aanwinsten, Bidle en jouw "matige foto's" overklassen nog steeds al mijn plaatjes. Verder ook, altijd interessant wat jij vindt; voor mij meestal een "educatief moment" met merken of modellen die ik eigenlijk niet ken, soms zelf nooit van gehoord heb.


----------



## Martin_B

ZO, dat zijn weer een paar fraaie aanwinsten! Nog even en het Bidle Museum of Horology kan worden geopend! ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Van je vintage aanwinsten vind ik vooral Zenith en Enicar vind ik erg fraai. Over de JLC hoef ik niet eens te beginnen neem ik aan?


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Wederom weer mooie aanwinsten en foto's!


Thx, ben er weer blij mee. 



MHe225 said:


> Dat zijn weer hele mooie aanwinsten, Bidle en jouw "matige foto's" overklassen nog steeds al mijn plaatjes. Verder ook, altijd interessant wat jij vindt; voor mij meestal een "educatief moment" met merken of modellen die ik eigenlijk niet ken, soms zelf nooit van gehoord heb.


Dat is leuk om te lezen. Er is zoveel moois in horlogeland. Zelf al menig uur enkel gelezen in boeken en dan kom je de mooiste kunststukjes tegen. 
Wat betreft die foto's, jouw foto's zijn ook meer dan prima hoor.



Martin_B said:


> ZO, dat zijn weer een paar fraaie aanwinsten! Nog even en het Bidle Museum of Horology kan worden geopend! ;-)


Dank je
Die naam klinkt goed. ;-) ;-)



104RS said:


> Van je vintage aanwinsten vind ik vooral Zenith en Enicar vind ik erg fraai. Over de JLC hoef ik niet eens te beginnen neem ik aan?


Thx
De Zenith is erg mooi en ook in een goede staat. De Enicar is een goed gebruikt horloge, maar dat heeft wel iets. Hij loopt perfect op tijd enkel de interne bezel draait niet. Daar zal een keer naar gekeken moeten worden. Overigens vind het thuisfront het mijn lelijkste horloge,........

De JLC is ondertussen flink aan het stijgen in het lijstje van mijn dagelijkse favorieten.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Hublot Black caviar Bang :


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Inca Bloc said:


> Hublot Black caviar Bang :
> View attachment 1440664
> 
> 
> View attachment 1440665
> 
> 
> View attachment 1440667


Price tag 1 miljoen?! Verkeerde topic gepost ?


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Bidle said:


> Vandaag eindelijk tijd om foto's te maken, maar het was te mooi weer,...... kortom voor de verandering maar buiten eens gedaan, maar helaas te lui om even enkele spullen erbij te pakken. Dus de kwaliteit is minder, maar ik heb het wel naar mijn zin gehad.
> 
> Hier een paar van de laatste aanwinsten:
> 
> Bedankt weer voor het kijken en volgende keer wellicht weer betere foto's. :-!


Wauw, daar zit een hoop moois tussen! En prachtige foto's wederom. Die JLC heb ik nog nooit gezien maar schiet meteen door als grail bij mij


----------



## Inca Bloc

Roelkalkboel said:


> Price tag 1 miljoen?! Verkeerde topic gepost ?


 ff edit reden lezen ;-)


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Ooohh.. had al zo'n idee maar heb je edit inderdaad niet gelezen.


----------



## barry72

Inca Bloc said:


> Hublot Black caviar Bang :
> View attachment 1440664
> 
> 
> View attachment 1440665
> 
> 
> View attachment 1440667


Eindelijk een 1 April grap, hier op t werk is het zo saai


----------



## Inca Bloc

barry72 said:


> Eindelijk een 1 April grap, hier op t werk is het zo saai


Eindelijk iemand die hem SNAPT!


----------



## barry72

Prachtig exemplaar, geeft het rode rondje de Power Reserve aan?


----------



## vanhessche

Bidle said:


> Vandaag eindelijk tijd om foto's te maken, maar het was te mooi weer,...... kortom voor de verandering maar buiten eens gedaan, maar helaas te lui om even enkele spullen erbij te pakken. Dus de kwaliteit is minder, maar ik heb het wel naar mijn zin gehad.
> 
> Hier een paar van de laatste aanwinsten:


Hele mooie aanwinsten hoor! Altijd al fan geweest van de JLC ook!



barry72 said:


> Prachtig exemplaar, geeft het rode rondje de Power Reserve aan?


Is een indicator voor de chronograaf.

Wit: Chrono is gereset
Wit/Rood: Chrono loopt
Rood: Chrono heeft gelopen en is gestopt


----------



## T_I

Woensdag al binnen, met dank aan Inca Bloc, en foto's gemaakt, vandaag pas online kunnen zetten.










En dus meteen even gemonteerd.










Helaas is volgens het meetlatje waarmee ik de lugs heb opgemeten het bandje 20.5 mm. Verklaart ook meteen waarom ik niet kon bepalen of de lugs nou 21 of 22 mm waren. Ach ja,weer wat geleerd (en meetlatje weg gemikt) en 1 mm speling is niet erg


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Helaas is volgens het meetlatje waarmee ik de lugs heb opgemeten het bandje 20.5 mm. Verklaart ook meteen waarom ik niet kon bepalen of de lugs nou 21 of 22 mm waren. Ach ja,weer wat geleerd (en meetlatje weg gemikt) en 1 mm speling is niet erg


 Kan je geen zwarte rubber isolatietape tussen band en lug kleven? Op maat knippen en gewoon een gaatje er in maken dat de pen er door kan, dan is het "gat" visueel weg, én is ook meteen de speling van de band af....
grtzz


----------



## T_I

Zal ik doen zodra ie er op gaat, dit was voor de foto.


----------



## Martin_B

Net gewonnen met een leuk laag bod(sub 100 dus  )








Leuke bijkomstigheid is dat hij een AR1010 aan boord heeft. Dit uurwerk heeft als inspiratie gediend voor het gestandardiseerde Chinese Tongi uurwerk.








Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Net gewonnen met een leuk laag bod(sub 100 dus  )
> View attachment 1449844
> 
> 
> Leuke bijkomstigheid is dat hij een AR1010 aan boord heeft. Dit uurwerk heeft als inspiratie gediend voor het gestandardiseerde Chinese Tongi uurwerk.
> View attachment 1449850
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Nice 1 Martin! Ik heb pas een een Atomik 17 ruby's en een Verdal 17 jewels Incabloc gekocht.....Veel plezier met je nieuwe aanwinst....
Mvg


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Net gewonnen met een leuk laag bod(sub 100 dus  )
> View attachment 1449844


Helemaal goed, Martin. Gefeliciteerd. Heb zelf helaas onvoldoende tijd om hard te zoeken, maar ik ben momenteel in de lead voor een ander model Enicar. Ik vind deze fraaier, maar voor de prijs is die andere ook niet verkeerd. Als het wat wordt, zien jullie die vanzelf hier verschijnen.


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal goed, Martin. Gefeliciteerd. Heb zelf helaas onvoldoende tijd om hard te zoeken, maar ik ben momenteel in de lead voor een ander model Enicar. Ik vind deze fraaier, maar voor de prijs is die andere ook niet verkeerd. Als het wat wordt, zien jullie die vanzelf hier verschijnen.


Pas bij Enicar heel erg op voor 'Indian Redials'. Dus oude Enicars met fraaie, frisse kleurtjes:


































etc. etc. Ik heb er ook een gekocht helemaal aan het begin van mijn verzamel carrière. :-( Ik ga er 'ooit' nog wel eens wat mee doen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dixit

Wat is daar exact het probleem mee, Martin ? Dat ze wel degelijk als origineel worden verkocht ? Of betekent een redial automatisch, dat het mechanisme ook wel kapot zal zijn ?


----------



## Martin_B

Het nadeel is dat daarmee de waarde voor een liefhebber/verzamelaar eigenlijk bijna nul is geworden, met name omdat ze er vroeger niet zo uitgezien hebben. Dus het is niet opgeknapt, maar verpest...


----------



## MichielV

In twee weken tijd twee nieuwe aanwinsten. Van de eerste heb ik nog geen foto's dus die moet later nog maar eens gepost worden. De meest recente heb ik vanochtend even op de foto gezet. Helaas bleef het maar bij één foto want de camera op mijn telefoon heeft kuren. *En door al dat horloge geweld is er natuurlijk geen budget voor een fancy camera :-d*

Het is de Longines Heritage 1940 geworden. Sinds de release in 2012 vond ik het al een mooi model. Stond wel ergens op de wishlist, maar niet echt hoog. Totdat het model van de Longines website verdween. Toen bedacht ik me dat het hem maar eens moest gaan worden. Naar aanleiding van de huidige longines releases op basel kwam ik in contact met Ace en aangezien het nog wel even duurt voordat die geleverd kunnen worden nu maar voor deze gegaan.

Ik vind de kast in 'tre tacche' style erg gaaf. Zo gaaf dat ik de heritage 1942 stiekem ook nog wel wil hebben.


----------



## barry72

Martin_B said:


> Pas bij Enicar heel erg op voor 'Indian Redials'. Dus oude Enicars met fraaie, frisse kleurtjes:
> View attachment 1450710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1450711
> 
> 
> etc. etc. Ik heb er ook een gekocht helemaal aan het begin van mijn verzamel carrière. :-( Ik ga er 'ooit' nog wel eens wat mee doen.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ik dacht altijd dat dit fakes waren gebaseerd op HMT klokjes, omdat ze hetzelfde doen met Fortis.


----------



## barry72

Ik had mijn zinnen gezet op iets heel anders, maar werd weer eens afgeleid door iets wat toevallig op mijn pad kwam. Dat gebeurd wel vaker en dat is ook niet erg want dat houdt het een beetje spannend. Dit model is absoluut niet spannend, maar wel erg betrouwbaar en hele goede kwaliteit voor het geld en zou daarom veel gedragen worden op kantoor. Dit is de C5 MK1 een oudere versie met een erg mooi versierd uurwerk en met het oude Cw logo.


----------



## Skv

Stonden eigenlijk al genoemd in een ander topic, maargoed, het blijven toch aanwinsten.. 
Mijn nieuwe Omega Constellation 168.025. Wordt op dit moment geserviced (zie foto 2).
En tot slot heb ik een originele bijhorende gesp gevonden.


----------



## Martin_B

Even een Snelle phonepic:









Ik ben er heel blij mee!


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> Ik ben er heel blij mee!


Terecht, Martin, dit is een heel mooi exemplaar |> Wat is de diameter van deze Enicar?
Goede vondst en in deze uitvoering oogt hij "duurder" dan hij feitelijk is. Van afstand valt het horloge in dezelfde categorie als sommige vintage Omega's en zelfs IWC Cal 89's ....

Om bij het onderwerp van de draad te blijven: niet 1 aanwinst, maar 11 aanwinsten :-d:









Excuses voor de belabberde kwaliteit van de foto - had eigenlijk niet het plan om de bandjes uit de plasticjes te halen, met alle "glare" als gevolg. Best goede kwaliteit, echt leer en zo, maar niet "origineel". Maar daar is de prijs dan ook naar. Originele leren Omega of IWC bandjes kosten in de €300 - €500 ..... dacht het niet.


----------



## Inca Bloc

aangezien ik wederom naar Warsawa vertrek op zakenreis heb ik bij mijn vaste leverancier ter plaatse, een bestelling geplaatst voor dit horloge:

(Atlantic Art-deco)















heb ik deze 2 aan de kant laten leggen :
(ééntje is een handopwinder, de andere een automaat, ik ben er nog niet uit, alhoewel ik neig naar de handopwinder, omdat ik er nog géén heb)
















en moest er nog wat geld overblijven ga ik déze ook kopen : 
(Atlantic Worldmaster 1888 COSC Chronometer certified)


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> ... heb ik bij mijn vaste leverancier ter plaatse, een bestelling geplaatst voor dit horloge:
> 
> View attachment 1454790
> 
> 
> heb ik deze (2) aan de kant laten leggen :
> View attachment 1454792


Laten we een gerucht starten .... jij bent toch de ontwerper van dit tweede horloge? Per slot van rekening staat jouw naam op de wijzerplaat. Eigenlijk zou ik verwachten dat jij die horloges gratis danwel tegen kostprijs meekrijgt .....
Wanneer ga je en staat je P-car nu wel op de juiste banden?
Goede reis en we zijn benieuwd waar je mee thuis komt.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Laten we een gerucht starten .... jij bent toch de ontwerper van dit tweede horloge? Per slot van rekening staat jouw naam op de wijzerplaat. Eigenlijk zou ik verwachten dat jij die horloges gratis danwel tegen kostprijs meekrijgt .....
> Wanneer ga je en staat je P-car nu wel op de juiste banden?
> Goede reis en we zijn benieuwd waar je mee thuis komt.


 LOL Mhe225 :-d 
de éérste 2 komen er al zéker, alleen van de tweede weet ik nog niet of ik de handwinder of automaat kies (wss dde handwinder), en de 3e breng ik ook mee als mijn kaart nog geld geeft ;-) . Verder wil ik ook graag de Xicorr FSO m20 en de Copernicus flagship regulator meenemen, maar dat is een gok naar beschikbaarheid toe, want ze kunnen niet volgen met leveren/maken....de P-kar blijft op stal, de nieuwe M550D touring mag de benen strekken voor de éérste maal. 
(gaat meer wodka, blikken, kleding en kiełbasa in ;-) )
Grtzzz

*edit*
Ik wéét dat ik nu weeràl klokjes koop, en ik wéét dat ik maandelijks minstens 1x zweer dat het genoeg is, maar blijkbaar ben ik zoals een roker die telkens van zijn kankerstokjes afwil maar toch blijft roken, of een alchoholieker die telkens hervalt ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Even een Snelle phonepic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben er heel blij mee!


Erg mooi weer!! Kan me niet direct herinneren dit model weleens gezien te hebben. Leuk dat hij ook echt een eigen gezicht heeft!!



Inca Bloc said:


> heb ik deze 2 aan de kant laten leggen :
> (ééntje is een handopwinder, de andere een automaat, ik ben er nog niet uit, alhoewel ik neig naar de handopwinder, omdat ik er nog géén heb)
> 
> View attachment 1454794


Je bent wel into Atlantic! Zit er verschil tussen beide kasten (automaat en handopwinder)? Mocht de handopwinder dunner zijn, dan zou dat mij voorkeur hebben.

Wanneer verwacht je de Tudor's binnen te krijgen. Ben benieuwd hoe die bevallen.


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> .... ik ben momenteel in de lead voor een ander model Enicar. Ik vind deze fraaier, maar voor de prijs is die andere ook niet verkeerd. Als het wat wordt, zien jullie die vanzelf hier verschijnen.


Misschien moet ik dit mijn laatste niet-aanwinst noemen. De uiteindelijke verkoopprijs van $137 is ruim hoger dan wat ik wel een "lollige" prijs voor dit klokkie vind. Ik zal jullie niet altijd vervelen met de horloges die het niet geworden zijn, maar omdat ik eerder over deze repte, voelde ik mij "verplicht" te laten weten hoe dit afgelopen is. Plaatjes van de verkoper dan maar, zodat we weten waarover we praten:















'n Goede week allemaal (voor de meesten ook 'n korte week, toch?)
Ron


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Erg mooi weer!! Kan me niet direct herinneren dit model weleens gezien te hebben. Leuk dat hij ook echt een eigen gezicht heeft!!
> 
> Je bent wel into Atlantic! Zit er verschil tussen beide kasten (automaat en handopwinder)? Mocht de handopwinder dunner zijn, dan zou dat mij voorkeur hebben.
> 
> Wanneer verwacht je de Tudor's binnen te krijgen. Ben benieuwd hoe die bevallen.


 Ik heb het merk Atlantic in Polen leren kennen. Het is qua prijs vergelijkbaar met de duurdere modellen van Tissot. De automaat en de handopwinder zitten in de zelfde kast, enkel op de dial zie je het verschil, de handopwinder heeft de tekst "mechanical incabloc 17 jewels" en de automaat "automatic incabloc 25 jewels". De voorkeur voor de handopwinder zou (voor mij althans) zijn dat hij "gebruiksklaar" is na het opwinden, waar een automaat toch eventjes om de pols moet, om "onder stoom" te staan. Het is een remake van een model van hun uit de jaren 30/40, net zoals de Art-deco modellen trouwens. Het model word in een gelimiteerde oplage van 1888 stuks gemaakt. Het probleem zit hem in de West-Europese verkrijgbaarheid, het merk focust zich méér op Oost-Europa en het midden oosten......De Tudor's zijn idd binnen, net zoals nog een paar àndere lekkere spullen én wéér een hoop overheerlijke NOS, maar ik post énkel nog de "middenklassers" om redenen die je wel begrijpt hé ;-)
Mvg,
Inca-Bloc

Handopwinder








Automaat








*extra info PLA *








Zoals sommigen wss gelezen hebben in de draad van mij over de +/- van een uurwerk, kwam de PLA als beste uit de bus, nu is dat raadsel opgelost. Hoe komt het dat mijn goedkoopste automaat mijn méést accurate automatisch horloge is? Wel, prépensioener en ikzelf hebben hem gisteren na de nodige hoeveelheid rode wijn opengedaan, en wat blijkt: Het binnenwerk is een 100% kopie van de Rolex Submariner, alhoewel deze niet gezegend is met het COSC-document, is het toch een superlative chronometer, die met gemak het COSC-certificaat zou krijgen (moest het géén "kopie" zijn van de Rolex-patenten ;-) )


----------



## joins

Deze is net aangekomen.
Junghans Max Bill automatic 38 mm. Prachtig design, simpel en clean.
Was er al een tijdje op aan het wachten. Draagt enorm prettig.


----------



## Bidle

Heel mooi!! Veel draagplezier. Heb zelf de cleane versie, maar deze is net zo leuk. 

Gelukkig ook zonder datum.


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtige Junghans :-!
Deze uitvoering vind ik misschien wel de mooiste. Ik ben dol op het font dat ze gebruikt hebben.


----------



## joins

@Bidle en @Martin_B. Bedankt! Ik vond de font ook zo mooi. En de wijzerplaat is mooier zonder de datum vind ik


----------



## Bidle

Eindelijk een nieuw bandje op de Bucherer Chronometer. Ook gelijk iets betere foto's van de wijzerplaat. Zoals al weleens aangegeven; Dit is de mooiste grijze plaat die ik tot nu toe gezien heb.

Bucherer Chronometer grey 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Bucherer Chronometer grey 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Heb nog een paar foto's gemaakt van 2 Minerva's dus die volgen wellicht nog. ;-)

[edit]

Hier enkele foto's van de Minerva Pythagore 2000. Dit was het laatste productiemodel in de tijd van Frey. Dit moest de nieuwe lijn worden van de Pythagore met een iets aangepaste kast en een sjiekere wijzerplaat. Ook de calibers zouden vanaf nu allemaal netjes met de hand worden afgewerkt. Hier zit een caliber 49 in, welke is ontworpen door André Frey zelf. 
Helaas vlak na de productie is Minerva verkocht aan een Italiaanse investeerder en die trok gelijk de stekker uit de huidige productie. Uiteindelijk zijn er vermoedelijk een 50 stuks de deur uit gegaan.

Deze is in een perfecte staat en netjes compleet met alles wat er bijhoorde. Kortom weer een horloge van mijn lijstje door kunnen strepen. Van Minerva nu voor mijn lijstje nog op zoek naar twee modellen en de rest is mooi meegenomen. ;-)

Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 10 by Bidle, on Flickr

Minerva Pythagore 2000 RG 09 by Bidle, on Flickr

Hier nog een paar foto's van de Minerva met een Felsa4000. Ook een leuk, maar wel gebruikt exemplaar. Overigens gaaf dat beide nog voorzien van hun originele band. Deze Minerva met name ook gekocht voor de leuke wijzerplaat en de vouwsluiting. De vouwsluiting ben ik nog niet eerder zo tegen gekomen, dus dat is wel erg gaaf. 
Uurwerkje is gewoon erg degelijk en zat in meerdere horloges. Hij loopt erg netjes, maar na goed gekeken te hebben, heeft deze wel een beurtje nodig.

Minerva FF F4000 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Minerva FF F4000 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Minerva FF F4000 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

Minerva FF F4000 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Dat waren ze weer! ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

@Bidle: die Bucherer is echt fantastisch, zeer mooie dial! De Minerva's zijn natuurlijk ook de moeite! 
Spreken we hier eigenlijk over dezelfde Minerva die nu onder Montblanc zit, of sla ik de bal hier volledig mis?


----------



## fliegerchrono

Prachtige horloges! Die Bucherer met grijze plaat is briljant!


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> @Bidle: die Bucherer is echt fantastisch, zeer mooie dial! De Minerva's zijn natuurlijk ook de moeite!
> Spreken we hier eigenlijk over dezelfde Minerva die nu onder Montblanc zit, of sla ik de bal hier volledig mis?


Dank.

We spreken over hetzelfde Minerva dat door Richmont groep gekocht is en nog steed met dezeflde technische directeur;  Demetrio Cabiddu. Af en toe kan/mag ik hem vragen stellen en dat is natuurlijk wel zo gaaf.
Zo weet ik de echte reden waarom er van de Heritage (gelimiteerd op 300) er uiteindelijk maar een 97 van gemaakt zijn. Omdat ze echt geen NOS uurwerken konden vinden. Ze konden andere nemen, maar dat was niet 'echt'. Zo nog een paar leuke weetjes. 
Velen waren erop tegen dat het onder MontBlanc kwam te hangen, maar ik een groot voorstander. Uiteindelijk hebben ze ook echt iets heel moois gedaan. De bovenste verdieping is een soort museum geworden. Oude machines weer te voorschijn gehaald, het gebouw gerenoveerd,.... enfin... Minerva staat eindelijk weer op de kaart onder naam: The Institut Minerva de Recherche en Haute Horlogerie. 

De site van MontBlanc was in het begin echt super met allemaal filmpjes. Een hoop heb ik erop tijd af gehaald en op Youtube gezet.

Kortom, want ik merk dat ik weer in tik-modus zit,..... je slaat de bal en plank helemaal raak. ;-)

Huidige filmpje van MontBlanc:
http://www.montblanc.com/en/brand/watches/haute-horlogerie/the-manufacture/aac-issue/villeret.aspx


----------



## barry72

joins said:


> Deze is net aangekomen.
> Junghans Max Bill automatic 38 mm. Prachtig design, simpel en clean.
> Was er al een tijdje op aan het wachten. Draagt enorm prettig.
> 
> View attachment 1456459


Erg mooi, ik ga denk ik de donker-grijze versie halen


----------



## joins

barry72 said:


> Erg mooi, ik ga denk ik de donker-grijze versie halen


Zeker doen. Ik heb te lang getwijfeld. En hij draagt groter dan 38 mm. Zit mooi om de pols.
Naar de wijzerplaat kan je blijven kijken. Enig minpunt is de band, maar dat is snel verholpen.


----------



## barry72

joins said:


> Zeker doen. Ik heb te lang getwijfeld. En hij draagt groter dan 38 mm. Zit mooi om de pols.
> Naar de wijzerplaat kan je blijven kijken. Enig minpunt is de band, maar dat is snel verholpen.


Ebay seller Sandtvos in Duitsland heeft erg goede en betaalbare shell cordovan bandjes (die Nomos ook gebruikt).

Die kan ik erg aanraden erg comfortabel en gaan erg lang mee.


----------



## Bidle

joins said:


> Zeker doen. Ik heb te lang getwijfeld. En hij draagt groter dan 38 mm. Zit mooi om de pols.
> Naar de wijzerplaat kan je blijven kijken. Enig minpunt is de band, maar dat is snel verholpen.


Wat vind je niet goed aan de band? Vind de kwaliteit namelijk niet verkeerd. 
Nagenoeg altijd haal ik de originele band er af om hem te sparen. Daarbij vind ik vaak wel een iets mooiere combi. Bij mijn Junghans heb ik de originele er toch op. Vind ik zelf uiteindelijk de mooiste combi. Daarbij is een nieuw bandje zo gekocht,... uit mijn hoofd iets van €45,-


----------



## joins

Bidle said:


> Wat vind je niet goed aan de band? Vind de kwaliteit namelijk niet verkeerd.
> Nagenoeg altijd haal ik de originele band er af om hem te sparen. Daarbij vind ik vaak wel een iets mooiere combi. Bij mijn Junghans heb ik de originele er toch op. Vind ik zelf uiteindelijk de mooiste combi. Daarbij is een nieuw bandje zo gekocht,... uit mijn hoofd iets van €45,-


Ik vind het leer wat te stroef. Zal het eerst wat tijd geven en wat langer dragen. Eens de band wat langer gedragen is zal deze zich wel zetten.
Op,het uiterlijk van de band niets aan te merken.


----------



## Svennos

Ik kijk al even mee op dit forum, nu maar zelf iets posten. Vandaag weer gelukkig mijn MeisterSinger retour van een servicebeurt. Je ziet MeisterSinger niet veel op het forum.


----------



## Bidle

Welkom hier en leuk dat je ook gaat posten. Meistersinger kom je idd niet veel tegen, maar wel mensen die een eenwijzer erg leuk vinden. 
Aan mij is het helaas niet besteed, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken. ;-)


----------



## T_I

Svennos said:


> Ik kijk al even mee op dit forum, nu maar zelf iets posten. Vandaag weer gelukkig mijn MeisterSinger retour van een servicebeurt. Je ziet MeisterSinger niet veel op het forum.


Klopt, ik heb er een op de verlanglijst gehad, maar ik ben daar vanaf gestapt met de huidige prijzen.

Deze luch was om te wennen aan het aflezen.










En deze Kemmner heb ik maar als 'echte' one hander gekocht, aangezien de Meistersingers wel erg buiten budget waren gekomen.










En om eerlijk te zijn vind ik 'm mooier dan de modellen van Meistersinger die ik tot nu toe gezien heb. (eigen samenstelling)


----------



## Bidle

Hier gisteren een Lemania 105 erbij! Wilde er al lang eentje hebben, maar altijd was er wel iets niet naar mijn zin. Te opvallende afgekapte cijfers,.. te klein,etc. Zoals sommige van jullie weten zijn er heel veel soorten en maten van de Lemania 105 uitgebracht. Met drie subdials, met twee, oversized, kleine modellen, etc, etc. 
Er ligt een Lemania caliber 1275, die zijn werk perfect doet. Het is een mooi stukje geschiedenis. 

Dit is een oversized model uit de jaren vijftig en is 38mm. Een hele mooie maat voor mij en de wijzerplaat met twee subdials en de volledige Arabische cijfers maakt het plaatje helemaal af.
Heb er nu een canvas bandje op gezet en vind het eigenlijk wel iets hebben. Ook de Camel Hirsch staat hem niet verkeerd, maar voorlopig canvas. 

Here some photo's from my Lemania 105 with a caliber 1275. It is an oversized two subdial version which measures 38mm without crown. I like to wear it on this canvas strap and might sometimes change to the leather camel, which is also on two photo's.

Hope you all like these photo's:

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 08 by Bidle, on Flickr

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Bedankt weer voor het kijken enne voorlopig ben ik even klaar,.......


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dankzij de 589K € die Elio Di Pipo van Inca Bloc wil, is dit mijn laatste aanwinst........


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> Dankzij de 589K € die Elio Di Pipo van Inca Bloc wil, is dit mijn laatste aanwinst........


Je bent toch niet echt in het ziekenhuis beland, mag ik hopen ......?? 
Als wel, dan is mijn opmerking uit m'n PM aan jou (10 minuten geleden) wellicht veel dichter bij de waarheid dan ik kon bevroeden: ._.... een verzoek voor een dergelijke betaling zou mij een hartstilstand opleveren, denk ik zo. ...... _Sterkte en laat ons weten hoe de vlag er bij hangt.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Je bent toch niet echt in het ziekenhuis beland, mag ik hopen ......??
> Als wel, dan is mijn opmerking uit m'n PM aan jou (10 minuten geleden) wellicht veel dichter bij de waarheid dan ik kon bevroeden: ._.... een verzoek voor een dergelijke betaling zou mij een hartstilstand opleveren, denk ik zo. ...... _Sterkte en laat ons weten hoe de vlag er bij hangt.


 een hartaanval had ik gelukkig niet, maar een totale instorting van jaren opgekropte stress ......Die rekening (cmon zeg, dat is toch niet meer normaal zo'n bedrag, ik had al pas 24K betaald) icm de dood van mijn geliefde "moeke", heeft de altijd coole en bikkelharde Inca de das omgedaan. Dank u wel Elio.....

*update*







Ben ik meteen mee met "de jeugd" en hun festivalbandjes, of hoor ik dit bij WURW te plaatsen ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> een hartaanval had ik gelukkig niet, maar een totale instorting van jaren opgekropte stress ......Die rekening (cmon zeg, dat is toch niet meer normaal zo'n bedrag, ik had al pas 24K betaald) icm de dood van mijn geliefde "moeke", heeft de altijd coole en bikkelharde Inca de das omgedaan. Dank u wel Elio.....


.... kunnen natuurlijk niet beoordelen of het bedrag reëel is of niet,.... Belangrijker is je gezondheid, lekker je rust pakken en je uitgekiende plan van zoveel dagen en dan klaar wellicht maar even laten varen. 
Ben je nu opgenomen of thuis na een controle??

Iig sterkte!!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> .... kunnen natuurlijk niet beoordelen of het bedrag reëel is of niet,.... Belangrijker is je gezondheid, lekker je rust pakken en je uitgekiende plan van zoveel dagen en dan klaar wellicht maar even laten varen.
> Ben je nu opgenomen of thuis na een controle??
> 
> Iig sterkte!!


ik moet nog een week blijven. Het bedrag is idd reël, dus na 24K personenbelasting nu ook nog eens 589k op de firma. Gemakkelijkheidshalve kijken ze in Brussel énkel naar de UITGAANDE facturen, en wordt er géén rekening gehouden met faillisementen of wanbetalers onder het klantenbestand... :-S


----------



## Bidle

Sterkte de komende week en heb je iig een PB gestuurd om je voorlopig bezig te houden op een ontspannende manier.


----------



## Skv

Inca Bloc said:


> ik moet nog een week blijven. Het bedrag is idd reël, dus na 24K personenbelasting nu ook nog eens 589k op de firma. Gemakkelijkheidshalve kijken ze in Brussel énkel naar de UITGAANDE facturen, en wordt er géén rekening gehouden met faillisementen of wanbetalers onder het klantenbestand... :-S


Wow.. sterkte Inca, financieel uiteraard, maar voornamelijk natuurlijk qua gezondheid!


----------



## merl

Bah, wat vervelend allemaal Inca. Een nare periode voor je.
Heel veel sterke met alles!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Iedereen hartelijk bedankt voor de vele leuke steunbetuigingen, zowel via de draad als PB'tjes....Ik moet hier nog een week blijven. Gelukkig heeft mijn personeel een week vrij voor pasen, zodat ik niet té érg doldraai hier.... Blijkbaar is 138 hartslag in rust niet zo goed (volgens de artsen), dus I_B krijgt een groot onderhoud van een week hier in het Jessaziekenhuis.... Trouwens, ik wil via een foto een hardnekkig gerucht ivm verpleegsters voor ééns en àltijd de kop indrukken :









Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Bidle

Dat is idd niet best. Ben er zelf helaas bekend mee en sinds dien het roer aardig omgegooid. 
Sterkte deze week en laat dit keer de zusters dan maar genieten. ;-)

Hier net met veel geluk een nieuwe aanwinst, heb hem nog niet binnen, maar vind het een te leuk verhaal om niet te delen.

Zo onlangs de Bifora geïntroduceerd met een kleine uitleg van het uurwerk en dat die toch redelijk zeldzaam is. Bijna een 3jr naar gezocht. Nu vind ik het leuk om af en toe te zien hoe mijn foto's het doen op Google. 
Dus even zoeken op Bifora chronometer en aangezien ik heel vaak er naar gezocht heb,.... zag ik een foto die ik niet kende. Nota bene van een stalen versie (verreweg de voorkeur) die er ook nog eens opmerkelijk goed uit ziet. Even klikken brengt me bij een Engelse winkel en stond daar voor een heel mooi prijsje op. Dus heel snel maar gekocht. Weet nog niet of het matching numbers (kast en uurwerk), maar dat zien we straks van zelf. Dat zou het natuurlijk wel helemaal af maken, maar misschien zit er wel helemaal geen chronometer in,......De kroon is iig niet origineel, maar die waren van veel modellen hetzelfde. Kortom dat is voor relatief weinig geld snel geregeld. 

Overigens is gebeurt het qua prijs me wel vaker. Komt vaak omdat een handelaar niet de kennis heeft. Z'n man krijgt zoveel horloges te zien, dus googled of kijkt op Ebay naar de prijs en maakt dan een nette prijs voor zichzelf. Aangezien de chronometer nagenoeg nooit te koop staat,.... baseert hij de prijs op de andere goedkope modellen. Dan is het simpelweg geluk hebben. 
Aangezien hij enkel verkoopt met een marge voor zichzelf vind ik het in dit geval niet erg om een hele mooie prijs te krijgen. Bij een particulier/verzamelaar geef ik altijd wel aan wat ze hebben.

Kortom binnenkort toch maar weer eens wat foto's maken. ;-)

Hier een linkje naar het horloge en staat inmiddels op "out of stock"
_---Fotootje in onderstaande post met dank aan Mhe225!---_

Foto van mijn vergulde versie, want zonder foto is het ook maar een saaie post:


Bifora 120 chronometer 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Helemaal goed, Bidle en de prijs is nog beter. Zoals je zegt, alleen als er een ander (of geen) uurwerk in zit, heb je een kat in de zak. 
Gefeliciteerd ..... Misschien moet ikzelf ook slimmer en actiever zoeken. 
Ook een fotootje dan maar:


----------



## Bidle

Het is idd te hopen en anders is het ook niet heel erg. Dan heb ik een mooie wijzerplaat en kast. ;-)

Maar als het goed is ligt dit erin te tikken:


Bifora 120 chronometer 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## barry72

3 Russen voor mij


----------



## Bidle

Die middelste heeft een aparte wijzerplaat, erg leuk. Heb je daar nog een paar foto's van?

ps. Die andere twee mogen er ook zeker zijn.


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Blijkbaar is 138 hartslag in rust niet zo goed (volgens de artsen), dus I_B krijgt een groot onderhoud van een week hier in het Jessaziekenhuis....


Sterkte, ik mocht in 2012 9 maanden lang herstellen van decennia lang (waarschijnlijk een stuk of 3) fulltime stress en m'n koffie verslaving, stroombronnen op m'n lijf (dus exit quartz en het liefst ook de mobiele foon) en met medicatie de bloeddruk lager krijgen. Niks zo vervelend als een hart wat niet tot rust komt, of in slagen of in bloeddruk. Je hebt er maar een, dus wees er zuinig op.



Inca Bloc said:


> Trouwens, ik wil via een foto een hardnekkig gerucht ivm verpleegsters voor ééns en àltijd de kop indrukken :
> 
> View attachment 1462511
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> I-B


Wees blij, voor je het weet zit je hatrslag nog hoger. :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Sterkte, ik mocht in 2012 9 maanden lang herstellen van decennia lang (waarschijnlijk een stuk of 3) fulltime stress en m'n koffie verslaving, stroombronnen op m'n lijf (dus exit quartz en het liefst ook de mobiele foon) en met medicatie de bloeddruk lager krijgen. Niks zo vervelend als een hart wat niet tot rust komt, of in slagen of in bloeddruk. Je hebt er maar een, dus wees er zuinig op.


hier duwen ze me vol valium om mijn hartslag omlaag te krijgen ... :-s​


----------



## T_I

Werkt het een beetje?

Ik zou zeggen, loop eens langs bij een acupuncturist en kijk eens of die kan helpen door je even speldenkussen te laten spelen. Ik was ook erg verbaasd hoeveel hij kon helpen, ook al koste het me m'n koffie verslaving en heb ik nu 6 quartz horloges die ik niet kwijt wil, maar ook niet kan dragen. (oorzaak gevonden, oplossing minder voor de hand, maar helpt hier wel heel erg goed)

Na af en toe een wijntje/biertje te hebben afgezworen (of in elk geval nog veel langer tussen het enkele glas dat er af en toe in gaat) begin ik zelfs af te vragen of de bloeddruk niet te laag wordt zo.


----------



## Bidle

Zooooo,... de Bifora is binnen hoor. Helemaal zoals die moet zijn. Matching numbers, nette staat,... kortom ik ben weer blij. Zo blij dat ik toch nog even snel een paar foto's heb gemaakt.

Enkel een paar krasjes in het plexi, maar die krijg ik er wel uit en anders is een nieuw glaasje zo gezet. 


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Jammer dat deze niet in zijn originele formaat te zien is. 

Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Zooooo,... de Bifora is binnen hoor. Helemaal zoals die moet zijn. Matching numbers, nette staat,... kortom ik ben weer blij. Zo blij dat ik toch nog even snel een paar foto's heb gemaakt.


Blij toe; dankjewel dat je die moeite gedaan hebt. Wat een prachtig exemplaar en kan mij levendig voorstellen hoe de foto's in groot formaat uitzien (slide-show mode op mijn iMac is al indrukwekkend). En wat een gave details:









Jij moet je toch wel wezenloos lachen: zo'n juweeltje voor een spotprijs. Well done, sir - in goed Nederlands.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Enkel een paar krasjes in het plexi, maar die krijg ik er wel uit


 polywatch....


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag door een vriend laten bestellen (ik lig nog in het ziekenhuis, daarom...) bij Myrwatches, 
morgen reeds geleverd, de EFR-507D-7AVEF :





























En tegelijk van Myrwatches de bevestiging van reservatie/bestelling 
(+/- rond 9 mei, de dag dat het horloge in de winkels komt heb ik hem !)
gehad van de Edifice ERA-300DB :









Happy happy joy joy.... :-!


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> Vandaag door een vriend laten bestellen (ik lig nog in het ziekenhuis, daarom...) bij Myrwatches,
> morgen reeds geleverd, de EFR-507D-7AVEF :
> View attachment 1473803
> 
> View attachment 1473804
> 
> View attachment 1473805
> 
> View attachment 1473806
> 
> 
> En tegelijk van Myrwatches de bevestiging van reservatie/bestelling
> (+/- rond 9 mei, de dag dat het horloge in de winkels komt heb ik hem !)
> gehad van de Edifice ERA-300DB :
> 
> View attachment 1473809
> 
> 
> Happy happy joy joy.... :-!


Mooi ding! Beterschap!


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Mooi ding! Beterschap!


 én een koopje, 189€ ipv 259€ ;-)


----------



## barry72

Shanghai handwound Peace









Jammer genoeg zit er een piepklein rood draadje onder het glas, rechts van de secondewijzer op de foto hieronder te zien. Je mag niet veel verwachten voor het geld maar toch jammer dat dit voorkomt.










Sea-Gull AT homage


----------



## Sjors

Zo'n koopje kon ik niet laten liggen. Ik denk niet dat ik een nieuwe G-Shock ooit goedkoper in Nederland heb gezien. Ik heb altijd in dubio gezeten of ik dit model zou kopen, maar met zo'n prijs was de keuze snel gemaakt. Leuk modelletje voor de zomer.


----------



## T_I

barry72 said:


> Shanghai handwound Peace
> 
> Sea-Gull AT homage


Beide erg leuke klokjes. Woar gevangen?


----------



## Inca Bloc

hier is ie dan, mijn nieuwe Edifice 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9295 met Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

Sjors said:


> View attachment 1475589
> 
> 
> Zo'n koopje kon ik niet laten liggen. Ik denk niet dat ik een nieuwe G-Shock ooit goedkoper in Nederland heb gezien. Ik heb altijd in dubio gezeten of ik dit model zou kopen, maar met zo'n prijs was de keuze snel gemaakt. Leuk modelletje voor de zomer.
> 
> View attachment 1475590
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475591


Ligt die linker nou op de kop in de etalage?


----------



## Sjors

Ja Jelle, die Eminem staat ondersteboven. Beetje gek, ja. 


Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Skv

Sjors said:


> Ja Jelle, die Eminem staat ondersteboven. Beetje gek, ja.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


Desalniettemin een mooi klokje die je hebt gevonden voor die 40 Euro! Geen geld.


----------



## njosa

Inca Bloc said:


> hier is ie dan, mijn nieuwe Edifice
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9295 met Tapatalk


Ziet er mooi uit. Niet echt bekend met Edifice, weet alleen dat het van Casio is en meen me te herrineren uit de F1 als sponor van een team.


----------



## Inca Bloc

njosa said:


> Niet echt bekend met Edifice, weet alleen dat het van Casio is en meen me te herrineren uit de F1 als sposnor van een team.


idd, Red Bull ;-)


----------



## joins

Had deze seiko "pmmm" besteld bij rob van monsterwatches. Verkocht om plaats te maken en ik had er onmiddellijk spijt van. Koper later teruggevonden en hij droeg het horloge niet vaak! Niet getwijfeld en gisteren is ze aangekomen.


----------



## barry72

T_I said:


> Beide erg leuke klokjes. Woar gevangen?


De Sea-gull kwam ik toevallig op Ebay tegen, want de blauwe versie was snel uitverkocht. De Shanghai is van good-stuffs, maar is inmiddels gestorven tijdens het schoonmaken van de binnenkant van het kristal. Dit soort sweatshop horloges zijn jammer genoeg niet gemaakt om een service/reparatie te ondergaan. Weer een wijze les geleerd als het niet stuk is, probeer het niet te maken...


----------



## barry72

Officieel niet nieuw want ik had het klokje al, maar aangezien het de afgelopen 3 maanden bij Sinn heeft doorgebracht en is voorzien van een nieuw kristal en armband zal ik het toch maar hier plaatsen..


----------



## JohnGo

barry72 said:


> Officieel niet nieuw want ik had het klokje al, maar aangezien het de afgelopen 3 maanden bij Sinn heeft doorgebracht en is voorzien van een nieuw kristal en armband zal ik het toch maar hier plaatsen..


Mooie Sinn in z'n eenvoud Barry, was je ermee gevallen ofzo dat je het kristal en de band moest vervangen?

Grtz


----------



## Bidle

Verreweg één van de mooiste Sinn's die ik ken.


----------



## barry72

JohnGo said:


> Mooie Sinn in z'n eenvoud Barry, was je ermee gevallen ofzo dat je het kristal en de band moest vervangen?
> 
> Grtz


Ja, van de winter een smakker gemaakt met de fiets, maar de originele stalen Sinn band had ik toen gelukkig nog niet.

Ze hebben top werk verricht, want het zag er eerder zo uit:


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Verreweg één van de mooiste Sinn's die ik ken.


Ben ik het mee eens, als we de vintage exemplaren niet meerekenen.
Ik denk dat hij aan een bruin lederen band bijzonder fraai staat.


----------



## barry72

104RS said:


> Ben ik het mee eens, als we de vintage exemplaren niet meerekenen.
> Ik denk dat hij aan een bruin lederen band bijzonder fraai staat.


Ja, ik heb van alles geprobeerd bij deze, leren banden, stalen banden, natos, maar door de geronde lugs en dikte van de kast vind ik dit toch de best passende optie.


----------



## Martin_B

Nog even wat plaatjes van mijn laatste aanwinstje:









Zoals altijd kwam ik er achteraf achter dat ik beter had moeten poetsen. Digitaal wel wat stof weggehaald, maar goed. Volgende keer beter 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## JohnGo

Prachtstuk die Enicar Martin! Hou oud is die ongeveer? Das net een nieuwe...


----------



## JohnGo

Een setje tools & springbars van Beco, altijd handig


----------



## Martin_B

JohnGo said:


> Prachtstuk die Enicar Martin! Hou oud is die ongeveer? Das net een nieuwe...


Dank je!
Ik weet het niet precies, maar gok jaren 50-60. Je kunt wel her en der wat beschadigingen vinden, maar de staat is inderdaad prima. Blijkbaar zijn ze op deze erg zuinig geweest


----------



## boeing767

Het lange wachten is beloond..... Mijn Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military was gisteren bezorgd...








Ja..... Hij voldoet aan mijn uiterlijke verwachtingen :-!








Op de steinhart forum wordt geklaagd dat de QC niet altijd even goed is...
Mijn horloge was/is perfect, maar de doos was wel wat beschadigd (geen show stopper) :roll:








Steinhart OVM meets Steinhart Aviation GMTS








Met ze drieën








Tijd om het bandje op maat te maken








Gewoon nog een keer, omdat het kan.

Al met al erg blij met het horloge! Hij is wel ONWIJS zwaar :rodekaart... Ik moet hier echt nog aan wennen, ik hoop dat dat gaat lukken....


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Het lange wachten is beloond..... Mijn Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military was gisteren bezorgd...Al met al erg blij met het horloge! Hij is wel ONWIJS zwaar :rodekaart... Ik moet hier echt nog aan wennen, ik hoop dat dat gaat lukken....


Ga je tenminste een gespierde rechterarm tegenmoed ;-) Mooi, écht oprecht mooi.


----------



## JohnGo

boeing767 said:


> Het lange wachten is beloond..... Mijn Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military was gisteren bezorgd...
> 
> View attachment 1491256
> 
> Ja..... Hij voldoet aan mijn uiterlijke verwachtingen :-!
> 
> View attachment 1491257
> 
> Op de steinhart forum wordt geklaagd dat de QC niet altijd even goed is...
> Mijn horloge was/is perfect, maar de doos was wel wat beschadigd (geen show stopper) :roll:
> 
> View attachment 1491258
> 
> Steinhart OVM meets Steinhart Aviation GMTS
> 
> View attachment 1491260
> 
> Met ze drieën
> 
> View attachment 1491262
> 
> Tijd om het bandje op maat te maken
> 
> View attachment 1491261
> 
> Gewoon nog een keer, omdat het kan.
> 
> Al met al erg blij met het horloge! Hij is wel ONWIJS zwaar :rodekaart... Ik moet hier echt nog aan wennen, ik hoop dat dat gaat lukken....


Mooi horloge Boeing, is het gewichtsverschil zo groot met die Aviation GMT?

Grtz,

J


----------



## boeing767

JohnGo said:


> Mooi horloge Boeing, is het gewichtsverschil zo groot met die Aviation GMT?
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> J


ja helaas wel, 127 gram ten opzichte van 198 gram.... Je voelt hem echt goed (continue) zitten.... 
Ik hoop dat dit gaat wennen, want ik wordt er tot nu toe niet erg vrolijk van.... Ik overweeg een nato band, maar ik vind juist de combi momenteel erg mooi.


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> ja helaas wel, 127 gram ten opzichte van 198 gram.... Je voelt hem echt goed (continue) zitten....
> Ik hoop dat dit gaat wennen, want ik wordt er tot nu toe niet erg vrolijk van.... Ik overweeg een nato band, maar ik vind juist de combi momenteel erg mooi.


je mag hem ook altijd gewoon *gratis* aan mij doneren, krijg je zelfs bezoekrecht 2x per jaar :-!


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> je mag hem ook altijd gewoon *gratis* aan mij doneren, krijg je zelfs bezoekrecht 2x per jaar :-!


Optie is toegevoegd aan de lijst met mogelijkheden Inca.... Maar ik vermoed dat ik deze optie (niks ten nadelen van jou) niet zo snel zou kiezen :-d
Het versturen is niet *gratis* he :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Optie is toegevoegd aan de lijst met mogelijkheden Inca.... Maar ik vermoed dat ik deze optie (niks ten nadelen van jou) niet zo snel zou kiezen :-d
> Het versturen is niet *gratis* he :-d


zei jij laatst niet tegen mij "Ben jij een man of niet" ivm mijn haren icm stalen band ;-) Een echte aplha-zilverrug als jij kan die 71 grammetjes toch onmogelijk voelen? ;-)


----------



## EricSW

boeing767 said:


> ja helaas wel, 127 gram ten opzichte van 198 gram.... Je voelt hem echt goed (continue) zitten....
> Ik hoop dat dit gaat wennen, want ik wordt er tot nu toe niet erg vrolijk van.... Ik overweeg een nato band, maar ik vind juist de combi momenteel erg mooi.


Gaat wel wennen hoor. Mijn Oris Depth Gauge weegt met stalen band rond de 260 gram. De eerste week/anderhalve week merk je dat echt heel erg, daarna is het 'normaal'.

Mooi horloge overigens de Steinhart!


----------



## boeing767

Inca Bloc said:


> zei jij laatst niet tegen mij "Ben jij een man of niet" ivm mijn haren icm stalen band ;-) Een echte aplha-zilverrug als jij kan die 71 grammetjes toch onmogelijk voelen? ;-)


Touche


----------



## boeing767

EricSW said:


> Gaat wel wennen hoor. Mijn Oris Depth Gauge weegt met stalen band rond de 260 gram. De eerste week/anderhalve week merk je dat echt heel erg, daarna is het 'normaal'.
> 
> Mooi horloge overigens de Steinhart!


Thanks we gaan het proberen... Deze gaat niet zomaar weg :-!


----------



## T_I

EricSW said:


> Gaat wel wennen hoor. Mijn Oris Depth Gauge weegt met stalen band rond de 260 gram. De eerste week/anderhalve week merk je dat echt heel erg, daarna is het 'normaal'.


En dan vind ik alles boven de 100 gram al te zwaar. (en draag ik dus haast nooit) Alles boven de 120 gram verdwijnt hier standaard in de broekzak. (en gaat dan stuk als je er op gaat zitten)



EricSW said:


> Mooi horloge overigens de Steinhart!


Dat is wel weer waar.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Nieuw vs "oud"








Nieuw vs "oud" II








Fleurus Chameau donkerbruin voor mijn nieuwe Edifice (Eindelijk)















Geplaatst!















De nieuwe band-aanzetter kan toch niet toetsen aan mijn Bergeon hoor, dus morgen de Bergeon ff laten hersmeden:


----------



## MHe225

Al weer een poosje geleden dat ik hier voor het laatst poste - inmiddels 2 aanwinsten binnen en ik laat vandaag de meest recente zien. De oplettende lezer en kijker heeft deze al in de "wat draag je" draad zien langskomen, met ook de volgende "disclaimer":


MHe225 said:


> Daarna 'n nieuw oud horloge omgedaan; deze Minerva is van de week binnen gekomen, heeft eerst een aantal dagen braaf op het dressoir liggen tikken (loopt ook buitengewoon goed) en mag nu dan eventjes om. Moet alleen nog verzinnen wat voor 'n bandje ik hier op ga zetten.
> Ik heb ook foto's voor de laatste aanwinst draad gemaakt, maar weet nog niet of ik deze ga plaatsen of niet. Foto's zijn buiten in de volle zon gemaakt - heel veel en erg hard licht, met als gevolg dat het horloge veel slechter oogt dan het is. Ik ben eigenlijk wel heel erg blij en tevreden met dit horloge en vind dat het prima uitziet.


Vandaag is een redelijk luie zondag, dus heb ik andermaal gepoogd een paar plaatjes te schieten. Deze zien een heel stuk beter uit en geven 'n idee van staat en conditie van mijn nieuwe oude Minerva VD712 Decimal Chronograaf:


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Al weer een poosje geleden dat ik hier voor het laatst poste - inmiddels 2 aanwinsten binnen en ik laat vandaag de meest recente zien. De oplettende lezer en kijker heeft deze al in de "wat draag je" draad zien langskomen, met ook de volgende "disclaimer":
> 
> Vandaag is een redelijk luie zondag, dus heb ik andermaal gepoogd een paar plaatjes te schieten. Deze zien een heel stuk beter uit en geven 'n idee van staat en conditie van mijn nieuwe oude Minerva VD712 Decimal Chronograaf:




Mooi, ziet er nog netjes uit! 38mm?


----------



## Shadowjack

Voor mij ook alweer een flinke poos geleden dat ik hier wat neer heb gezet. Heb het de laatste tijd extreem druk met een groot project plus daarnaast nog wat andere lopende dingen. Maar vandaag toch even kans gezien snel wat plaatjes te schieten van m'n laatste aanwinst, afgelopen vrijdag aangekomen. Vond dit de mooiste van de serie en heb er zo'n schik mee dat hij nog nauwelijks van m'n pols af is geweest b-)

Seiko SRP481K1 'Ice Baby Monster'.



















grtzzz


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Mooi, ziet er nog netjes uit! 38mm?


Dank je en dacht ik ook. 
Heb het horloge nog niet nagemeten, maar de verkoper schreef: _diameter is 36.3 mm *not* including the crown_. 
Als ik hem naast de Seiko en WUS Moonphase zie heb ik het gevoel dat dit aardig klopt.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Zo, na een helse werkmarathon lig ik weer een beetje op schema, dus ff tijd voor WUS maken. Zondag om halfvier in de ochtend begonnen met werken, zodat ik om halfacht van Belziek naar Amsterdam kon sjezen, om bij MHe225 zijn broer en schoonzus de Atlantic 1888 LE nr 206 te gaan halen. Heel hard bedankt bij deze jongens (en dames)! Sorry dat ik gehaast was, maar ik vind nu pas een gaatje om jullie te bedanken!

De horlogeband model "zwarte broeksriem" is net vervangen door een struisvogelvel in de zelfde kleur als de ring op de dial. Als gespje heb ik een double in de zelfde kleur als de wijzers gekozen. Dit is mijn eerste handopwinder, en ik moet zeggen dat ik het een beetje eng vind om hem op te draaien (draai ik niet te ver etc...)met de hand. Ok genoeg blabla, hier de foto's. Sorry voor de kwaliteit, ik ben géén macrofotograaf, wel een (slechte) telefoonfotograaf.
















Broeksriem vs struivogel





























Nogmaals bedankt jongens, zonder jullie was het voor eeuwig bij "kwijl van de dag" gebleven! ;-)
Grtzzz,
I-B


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Al weer een poosje geleden dat ik hier voor het laatst poste - inmiddels 2 aanwinsten binnen en ik laat vandaag de meest recente zien. De oplettende lezer en kijker heeft deze al in de "wat draag je" draad zien langskomen, met ook de volgende "disclaimer":
> 
> Vandaag is een redelijk luie zondag, dus heb ik andermaal gepoogd een paar plaatjes te schieten. Deze zien een heel stuk beter uit en geven 'n idee van staat en conditie van mijn nieuwe oude Minerva VD712 Decimal Chronograaf:
> 
> View attachment 1497725
> 
> 
> View attachment 1497727


Een hele mooie vondst!! Niks meer aan doen op de band na. ;-)

Zou eens kijken naar de volgende combi's:
- bruine struis
- donkerblauw alligator


----------



## Inca Bloc

1996 NOS Swatch scuba 200 "working man"


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> 1996 NOS Swatch scuba 200 "working man"


Ehm, Kleurrijk! ;-)

Veel plezier ermee!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Ehm, Kleurrijk! ;-)
> 
> Veel plezier ermee!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


als je voor "druk" gaat kan je het maar beter gelijk goed doen ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Soms moet je ervoor gaan zeggen ze dan :-d
Eentje om af te strepen op mijn vintage grail-list... rara... b-)










Grtz,

J


----------



## merl

JohnGo said:


> Soms moet je ervoor gaan zeggen ze dan :-d
> Eentje om af te strepen op mijn vintage grail-list... rara... b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> J


Een makkie  :Seiko 6138 bullhead.
Gefeliciteerd! Welke kleur is deze?


----------



## JohnGo

merl said:


> Een makkie  :Seiko 6138 bullhead.
> Gefeliciteerd! Welke kleur is deze?


Dankuwel Merl! Het is de 6138-0030 Big Blue Speedtimer geworden. Zeer goede staat, alles origineel buiten de bezel insert en de band. Ik heb deze gekocht op E-bay in de VS van een gerespecteerde verkoper met 100% posi feedback. Normaal gezien binnen een dagje of tien binnen... Can't wait :-d Hopelijk beantwoord het horloge aan de verwachtingen want ben al een tijdje aan het uitkijken naar deze Seiko's en er zit precies veel 'kaf tussen het koren' online... Frankenwatches, nieuwe fake dials, overgepolijste wrakken, ik heb het één en ander gezien op mijn zoektocht... Als ie niet goed is kan ik wel binnen de veertien dagen het horloge op eigen kosten terugsturen en een refund krijgen... Maar daar gaan we niet te veel aan denken op dit ogenblik.










Grtz,

J


----------



## merl

JohnGo said:


> Dankuwel Merl! Het is de 6138-0030 Big Blue Speedtimer geworden. Zeer goede staat, alles origineel buiten de bezel insert en de band. Ik heb deze gekocht op E-bay in de VS van een gerespecteerde verkoper met 100% posi feedback. Normaal gezien binnen een dagje of tien binnen... Can't wait :-d Hopelijk beantwoord het horloge aan de verwachtingen want ben al een tijdje aan het uitkijken naar deze Seiko's en er zit precies veel 'kaf tussen het koren' online... Frankenwatches, nieuwe fake dials, overgepolijste wrakken, ik heb het één en ander gezien op mijn zoektocht... Als ie niet goed is kan ik wel binnen de veertien dagen het horloge op eigen kosten terugsturen en een refund krijgen... Maar daar gaan we niet te veel aan denken op dit ogenblik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> J


Nu breng je me in verwarring. De eerste foto die je laat zien is van een seiko bullhead zoals deze:









De tweede is van een speedtimer.


----------



## JohnGo

Daar zeg je zoiets, blijkbaar is het een voorbeeldfoto van het kaliber, maar van een bullhead, ik had ook al gezien dat ie op een fishbone zat. Verkoper gecontacteerd en om meer uitleg gevraagd...

Uitleg gekregen: "I will check in a little while. I might have mixed up the pictures with the bullhead cause I had gotten that along with your watch.
Not to worry. When I sort through the pictures, I will forward you your movement picture."

Wordt vervolgd...

Grtz


----------



## merl

JohnGo said:


> Daar zeg je zoiets, blijkbaar is het een voorbeeldfoto van het kaliber, maar van een bullhead, ik had ook al gezien dat ie op een fishbone zat. Verkoper gecontacteerd en om meer uitleg gevraagd...
> 
> Uitleg gekregen: "I will check in a little while. I might have mixed up the pictures with the bullhead cause I had gotten that along with your watch.
> Not to worry. When I sort through the pictures, I will forward you your movement picture."
> 
> Wordt vervolgd...
> 
> Grtz


Mooi, ben benieuwd!


----------



## MisterHo

De foto`s zien er niet echt top uit, maar ik kan maar 1 hobby erop na houden.
Alle klachten van slecht kwaliteit moeten naar Apple worden gestuurd.;-)
















Laco Munster Type A Dial
Fantastische Lume, mooie eenvoudige horloge van hoogstaand kwaliteit!


----------



## JohnGo

MisterHo said:


> De foto`s zien er niet echt top uit, maar ik kan maar 1 hobby erop na houden.
> Alle klachten van slecht kwaliteit moeten naar Apple worden gestuurd.;-)
> 
> View attachment 1501157
> 
> View attachment 1501158
> 
> 
> Laco Munster Type A Dial
> Fantastische Lume, mooie eenvoudige horloge van hoogstaand kwaliteit!


Dat is snel geleverd MisterHo! Mooie flieger hoor... 
Horloges zijn krengen om mooi op plaat vast te leggen, reflecties troef...

Grtz


----------



## MisterHo

JohnGo said:


> Dat is snel geleverd MisterHo! Mooie flieger hoor...
> Horloges zijn krengen om mooi op plaat vast te leggen, reflecties troef...
> 
> Grtz


Yep Zaterdag besteld, Dinsdag binnen(normaal gesproken krijg ik vaak dingen van amazon frankrijk)
Hehe het was voor donderdag belooft!
Plus nog 50% onder SRP, zou ik ze kunnen *flippen*?


----------



## Bidle

MisterHo said:


> Yep Zaterdag besteld, Dinsdag binnen(normaal gesproken krijg ik vaak dingen van amazon frankrijk)
> Hehe het was voor donderdag belooft!
> Plus nog 50% onder SRP, zou ik ze kunnen *flippen*?


Flippen was da??

Gefeliciteerd met de Laco! Erg mooi.


----------



## MisterHo

Bidle said:


> Flippen was da??
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met de Laco! Erg mooi.


Bedankt!! Vooral jullie met alle TIPS!

Nu ff wachten op mijn NATO& ZULU straps en dan kan ik weer er tegen aan, het wordt wel errrug warm nu!


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Flippen was da??


Horloge kopen, minimaal dragen en dan weer de verkoop in, meestal redelijk kort na de aanschaf.


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn derde 3133 ontvangen na eerder een Poljot classic en een Strela gehad te hebben: een Okeah
Een stukje geschiedenis van dit model:
"The 3133 movement entered service in the Океан� (Ocean), and was initially exclusively used by the Soviet Navy, the Военно-Морской Флот (ВМФ). Later, other official versions such as the Soviet Air Force Штурманские/Shturmanskie, were introduced. 
An Okeah was used by the cosmonaut Rozhdestvensky during the heroic rescue of himself and fellow cosmonaut Zudov on the ill-fated Soyuz-23 mission in 1976."

Een Okeah stond al vaak op mijn shortlist en was er ook vaak weer vanaf.
Deze week toch maar besloten om er een te bestellen.
Dit model is een 2011 re-edition LE van 300 stuks. Er zijn in de loop der jaren meerdere LE's geweest. Bij deze hebben ze getracht het origineel zo goed mogelijk te kopiëren wat goed gelukt is.
Ben er in ieder geval weer blij mee :-!

De foto's









Een LE gesloten achterdeksel heb ik meegeleverd gekregen maar ik zie graag dit mooie uurwerk dus deze blijft er op


----------



## Dixit

Heel mooi. Via Julian Kampmann ?


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Horloge kopen, minimaal dragen en dan weer de verkoop in, meestal redelijk kort na de aanschaf.


Echt?? ;-)


----------



## merl

Dixit said:


> Heel mooi. Via Julian Kampmann ?


Dank je, inderdaad via hem. Dit was de laatste die hij had. Met een maand of 3 zal hij er waarschijnlijk weer wat hebben.


----------



## merl

...


----------



## JohnGo

merl said:


> Mooi, ben benieuwd!


Hey Merl,

Dit zou 'm moeten zijn, hopelijk...










Met deze uitleg:

HI JOHN SORRY FOR THE DELAY. I HAVE HAD A VERY BUSY WEEK. THE SEIKOS ARE ON FIRE..I HAVE BEEN VERY LUCKY. SOME TIME AS FAST AS I GET THEM,THEY CAN GO OUT.. I HAVE OVER 1400 PIX ON MY CAMERA OF WATCHES AND MOVEMENTS..I DON'T TITLE THEM.
THERE CAN BE SOME MISHAPS.
YOU HAVE TO FORGIVE ME AS I AM NOT 100% SURE THAT THIS IS YOUR MOVEMENT..MAYBE 98%..IF IT IS NOT, IT IS THE SAME ONE. A 6138 21 JEWEL MOVEMENT...THE 6139s ARE 17JEWEL
I DON'T OPEN ALL THE WATCHES I GET TO TAKE PIX. SOMETIMES MY SERVICE MAN DOES THE WORK. I HAVE A DISLIKE OF OPENING SOME OF MY WATCHES AS I DON'T EVER WANT TO SCRATCH THE REAR COVER AND SOMETIMES I DON'T WANT TO BREAK THE PRESSURE SEAL.
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS AT ALL WHEN YOU GET IT,BRING IT TO YOUR JEWELER TO LET HIM OPEN IT AND YOU CAN CHECK YOURSELF.. PLEASE REST ASSURED THAT I HAVE EARNED MY 100% RATING FOR A REASON. I TRY MY BEST (WITHIN REASON) TO KEEP MY CUSTOMERS HAPPY..I AM SURE YOU READ ENOUGH TO SEE THAT JUST ABOUT EVERYBODY WHO HAS EVER BOUGHT A VINTAGE SEIKO FROM ME HAS BEEN SATISFIED. REMEMBER THESE ARE 40 YEAR OLD WATCHES. I DON'T MAKE THEM JUST RESELL THEM lol, AND I AM NOT PERFECT..I JUST TRY HARD. YOU WILL BE VERY SATISFIED. BEST WISHES AND ENJOY THIS GREAT WATCH, ROGER

Ik heb 'm dit geantwoord:

'Hi Roger,

Thanks for the pic! I'll Judge you when I see the watch a I know it's a vintage and that I can't expect it to be new. But you should know when you post a pic of a movement that people like me trust you on posting the actual watch movement.

Thanks for sending Big Blue rapidly. I can already see it coming through USPS.'

Ik hoop maar dat het allemaal is als voorgesteld... Wil geen sof voor mijn veertigste verjaardag, maar ik geef 'm voorlopig het voordeel van de twijfel.

Grtz,

John


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Vandaag mijn derde 3133 ontvangen na eerder een Poljot classic en een Strela gehad te hebben: een Okeah
> Een stukje geschiedenis van dit model:
> "The 3133 movement entered service in the Океан� (Ocean), and was initially exclusively used by the Soviet Navy, the Военно-Морской Флот (ВМФ). Later, other official versions such as the Soviet Air Force Штурманские/Shturmanskie, were introduced.
> An Okeah was used by the cosmonaut Rozhdestvensky during the heroic rescue of himself and fellow cosmonaut Zudov on the ill-fated Soyuz-23 mission in 1976."
> 
> Een Okeah stond al vaak op mijn shortlist en was er ook vaak weer vanaf.
> Deze week toch maar besloten om er een te bestellen.
> Dit model is een 2011 re-edition LE van 300 stuks. Er zijn in de loop der jaren meerdere LE's geweest. Bij deze hebben ze getracht het origineel zo goed mogelijk te kopiëren wat goed gelukt is.
> Ben er in ieder geval weer blij mee :-!
> 
> De foto's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Een LE gesloten achterdeksel heb ik meegeleverd gekregen maar ik zie graag dit mooie uurwerk dus deze blijft er op


Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe en erg fraaie aanwinst merl!
Ook deze staat al een tijdje op mijn "lijstje", al zoek ik niet echt actief.
Kort geleden stond er een te koop het HF, maar toen was ik net te laat gezien de verkoper helaas kort ervoor het horloge aan iemand toegezegd had.
Op het Duitse horlogeforum ben ik er ook al eens een misgelopen doordat ik er toen nog geen account had, ooit komt er nog wel een ;-)

Veel draagplezier gewenst in ieder geval!


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Al weer een poosje geleden dat ik hier voor het laatst poste - inmiddels 2 aanwinsten binnen en ik laat vandaag de meest recente zien. De oplettende lezer en kijker heeft deze al in de "wat draag je" draad zien langskomen, met ook de volgende "disclaimer":
> 
> Vandaag is een redelijk luie zondag, dus heb ik andermaal gepoogd een paar plaatjes te schieten. Deze zien een heel stuk beter uit en geven 'n idee van staat en conditie van mijn nieuwe oude Minerva VD712 Decimal Chronograaf:
> 
> View attachment 1497725
> 
> 
> View attachment 1497727


Schitterend exemplaar, ik ben erg benieuwd naar een plaatje van het uurwerk |>


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> Schitterend exemplaar, ik ben erg benieuwd naar een plaatje van het uurwerk |>


Dank je, vind ik eigenlijk ook ..... Wel verbazingwekkend: ik stond vandaag veel te vroeg op zonder licht te maken en zag toen in het donker dat de lume nog steeds werkt. Niet heel licht, maar toch - pak 'm beet, 40 jaar na productie en zeker 8 uur na zonsondergang .....

Het uurwerk - weet nog niet wanneer ik zelf plaatjes van het uurwerk zal schieten, dus voor nu maar even een foto van de vorige eigenaar:


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Dank je, vind ik eigenlijk ook ..... Wel verbazingwekkend: ik stond vandaag veel te vroeg op zonder licht te maken en zag toen in het donker dat de lume nog steeds werkt. Niet heel licht, maar toch - pak 'm beet, 40 jaar na productie en zeker 8 uur na zonsondergang .....
> 
> Het uurwerk - weet nog niet wanneer ik zelf plaatjes van het uurwerk zal schieten, dus voor nu maar even een foto van de vorige eigenaar:
> 
> View attachment 1502883


Één woord: prachtig :-!


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Een Okeah stond al vaak op mijn shortlist en was er ook vaak weer vanaf ...... Dit model is een 2011 re-edition LE van 300 stuks ..... Een LE gesloten achterdeksel heb ik meegeleverd gekregen maar ik zie graag dit mooie uurwerk dus deze blijft er op


Heel mooi, merl. Gefeliciteerd - wel toevallig, 'n vriend vroeg mij eerder deze week of ik bereid ben mijn Okeah te verkopen - kennelijk zoekt hij al 'n poos zonder succes; ik heb hem nog maar eens verteld dat ik geen dolfijn ben.

Weet jij of Julian K deze glazen achterkanten ook los verkoopt? Misschien toch maar een mailtje zijn kant op sturen.
Voor degenen die zich afvragen hoe zo'n LE deksel uitziet:









En dan toch ook maar de voorkant:









Nog maar een vraag - mogelijk dat je hier het antwoord niet op weet: komt jouw horloge uit de originele 2011 re-issue reeks?

Hier zit een verhaal achter: de 2011 heruitgave van de Okeah is mogelijk gemaakt door het Spaanse horloge forum en zij hebben samen gewerkt met Volmax (meen ik). Nu weet ik niet of waterdichte afspraken gemaakt zijn (waarschijnlijk niet) maar toen alle horloges uitgeleverd waren en het internet gonsde van de roep om meer horloges, verschenen er ineens nog meer. Totdat mensen LE nummers zagen langsschuiven die ze zelf in de kast hadden liggen. Blijkt dat de bouwer een duplicaat serie vervaardigd heeft en alle (?) LE nummers komen nog 'n keer voor. Er is helemaal niets mis met deze horloges, ze zijn identiek aan de "originele" heruitgave. Alleen is het absoluut onkies van de bouwer om ongevraagd en (dus) zonder toestemming deze tweede serie uit te brengen en het is fout om de LE-nummers te dupliceren. Je kunt je voorstellen dat 'n flink aantal van de eigenaren van de eerste 300 nogal ontstemd en boos waren omdat de (toekomstige) waarde daalde. Dat laatste aspect maakt mij persoonlijk niet uit, maar ik zie ook dat punt.


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe en erg fraaie aanwinst merl!
> Ook deze staat al een tijdje op mijn "lijstje", al zoek ik niet echt actief.
> Kort geleden stond er een te koop het HF, maar toen was ik net te laat gezien de verkoper helaas kort ervoor het horloge aan iemand toegezegd had.
> Op het Duitse horlogeforum ben ik er ook al eens een misgelopen doordat ik er toen nog geen account had, ooit komt er nog wel een ;-)
> 
> Veel draagplezier gewenst in ieder geval!


Dank je!
Haha, ik zat ook achter die op HF aan maar was ook te laat. Ik heb de koper wel een bericht gestuurd met een verzoek om mij te berichten als het weer de verkoop in gaat. Ik laat het je weten mocht ik bericht krijgen.


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Heel mooi, merl. Gefeliciteerd - wel toevallig, 'n vriend vroeg mij eerder deze week of ik bereid ben mijn Okeah te verkopen - kennelijk zoekt hij al 'n poos zonder succes; ik heb hem nog maar eens verteld dat ik geen dolfijn ben.
> 
> Weet jij of Julian K deze glazen achterkanten ook los verkoopt? Misschien toch maar een mailtje zijn kant op sturen.
> Voor degenen die zich afvragen hoe zo'n LE deksel uitziet:
> 
> View attachment 1502911
> 
> 
> En dan toch ook maar de voorkant:
> 
> View attachment 1502912
> 
> 
> Nog maar een vraag - mogelijk dat je hier het antwoord niet op weet: komt jouw horloge uit de originele 2011 re-issue reeks?
> 
> Hier zit een verhaal achter: de 2011 heruitgave van de Okeah is mogelijk gemaakt door het Spaanse horloge forum en zij hebben samen gewerkt met Volmax (meen ik). Nu weet ik niet of waterdichte afspraken gemaakt zijn (waarschijnlijk niet) maar toen alle horloges uitgeleverd waren en het internet gonsde van de roep om meer horloges, verschenen er ineens nog meer. Totdat mensen LE nummers zagen langsschuiven die ze zelf in de kast hadden liggen. Blijkt dat de bouwer een duplicaat serie vervaardigd heeft en alle (?) LE nummers komen nog 'n keer voor. Er is helemaal niets mis met deze horloges, ze zijn identiek aan de "originele" heruitgave. Alleen is het absoluut onkies van de bouwer om ongevraagd en (dus) zonder toestemming deze tweede serie uit te brengen en het is fout om de LE-nummers te dupliceren. Je kunt je voorstellen dat 'n flink aantal van de eigenaren van de eerste 300 nogal ontstemd en boos waren omdat de (toekomstige) waarde daalde. Dat laatste aspect maakt mij persoonlijk niet uit, maar ik zie ook dat punt.


Dank je, het is een mooie!
Ik weet niet of Julian losse glazen achterkanten verkoopt maar dat lijkt me wel. Voor een ander model die ik eerder had in ieder geval wel.

Geen idee of de mijne eentje uit die serie is. De losse gesloten achterkant is in ieder geval hetzelfde als de jouwe....maar wel met een ander LE nummer ;-)
Ik heb die discussie over de duplicate LE's toen ook gevolgd en het is vervelend voor sommige eigenaren maar ja dat lijkt haast onoverkomelijk met Russische horloges.
Het hield mij iig niet tegen om er eentje te kopen maar ik begrijp de onvrede bij die groep.


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Dank je!
> Haha, ik zat ook achter die op HF aan maar was ook te laat. Ik heb de koper wel een bericht gestuurd met een verzoek om mij te berichten als het weer de verkoop in gaat. Ik laat het je weten mocht ik bericht krijgen.


Graag, ik houd me aanbevolen ;-)


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Echt?? ;-)


Schijnt, bij mij is het meestal Horloge kopen en minimaal dragen, meestal redelijk kort na de aanschaf. (en af en toe blijft een horloge om m'n pols voor langer dan een paar dagen achter elkaar ;-) )


----------



## merl

Ik wil de Okeah op metaal doen en dit zijn mijn gekozen opties. De eerste 2 zijn deels brushed en deels polished, net als het horloge. De derde is volledig brushed.









Deze

















of deze









of deze









Zelf neig ik momenteel naar de eerste, jullie?


----------



## Bidle

Vind het een heel leuk horloge, maar alle drie de opties zou ik achterwege laten,...... gewoon op leer of een mooie canvas band.


----------



## MHe225

Ik ben het eigenlijk helemaal met Bidle eens, maar als het echt absoluut moet, dan zou ik, gegeven de opties, voor #2 kiezen:


----------



## T_I

Ik vind 2 ook het beste bij het horloge passen. Leer kan in het najaar weer, als het minder warm is.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Edifice, reeds enkele dagen in mijn bezit, pas net de tijd gevonden om hem om te doen en foto's te maken...


----------



## Runaque

Ik heb net de Kairos besteld! De eerste automatisch mechanische smartwatch.










http://www.whatmobile.net/2014/05/09/kairos-hublot-smartwatches/


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Vind het een heel leuk horloge, maar alle drie de opties zou ik achterwege laten,...... gewoon op leer of een mooie canvas band.





MHe225 said:


> Ik ben het eigenlijk helemaal met Bidle eens, maar als het echt absoluut moet, dan zou ik, gegeven de opties, voor #2 kiezen:





T_I said:


> Ik vind 2 ook het beste bij het horloge passen. Leer kan in het najaar weer, als het minder warm is.


Dank voor jullie meningen. Het horloge gaat sowieso op een metalen band, in ieder geval tijdens de zomer. Nog even over nadenken welke en dan maar bestellen.


----------



## merl

Runaque said:


> Ik heb net de Kairos besteld! De eerste automatisch mechanische smartwatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kairos is the 'Hublot of smartwatches'


Leuk idee, ik ben benieuwd of ze het helemaal waar gaan maken. Weet je wat de lug to lug maat is (ergens 50+ gezien de diameter van 46mm)?


----------



## Runaque

merl said:


> Leuk idee, ik ben benieuwd of ze het helemaal waar gaan maken. Weet je wat de lug to lug maat is (ergens 50+ gezien de diameter van 46mm)?


Ik heb er best vertrouwen in dat ze het gaan waar maken, ook mede doordat je na enkele jaren je uurwerk terug kan insturen voor onderhoud alsook een upgrade van de elektronica om met de technologie van smartphones mee te kunnen.

Ik geloof dat dit wel rond de 50mm moet zijn.


----------



## merl

Deze had ik nog niet verwacht maar is vandaag binnen gekomen :-!
Het is een bekende hier (bidle heeft er een).


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Deze had ik nog niet verwacht maar is vandaag binnen gekomen :-!
> Het is een bekende hier (bidle heeft er een).


Je bent lekker op dreef merl! ;-)

Wat betreft de band voor je Okeah zou ik zelf voor een lederen band gaan, maar qua staal lijkt een enigszins groffe mesh me er goed bij staan.
Zoiets als dit:


----------



## JohnGo

Een heel oud tonneau horloge, met aangestikte band, op de achterkant staat: Metal plaqué or EP Geneve garantie 5 ans...

Grtz


----------



## barry72

Eindelijk deze weten te bemachtigen en de limited editie zelfs nr 224 van de 225, ik ben alleen vergeten foto's te maken van de achterkant dus die houden jullie tegoed...


----------



## merl

barry72 said:


> Eindelijk deze weten te bemachtigen en de limited editie zelfs nr 224 van de 225, ik ben alleen vergeten foto's te maken van de achterkant dus die houden jullie tegoed...


Gefeliciteerd, altijd leuk om iets na een tijdje toch weten te bemachtigen.
Het blijft een mooi horloge. Mijn #22 gaat dan ook nergens heen  (flipsgewijs dan  )


----------



## barry72

Jullie hebben mazzel de kleine ligt even een dutje te doen


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Deze had ik nog niet verwacht maar is vandaag binnen gekomen :-!
> Het is een bekende hier (bidle heeft er een).


Gefeliciteerd; je bent lekker op dreef.
Mooi horloge, kwam die van mij samen tegen met een witte en vond ze te leuk om te laten liggen. Af en toe draag ik de blauwe en soms ook op een blauwe band. Staat niet verkeerd. Verder natuurlijk een heel degelijk en comfortabel horloge.



JohnGo said:


> Een heel oud tonneau horloge, met aangestikte band, op de achterkant staat: Metal plaqué or EP Geneve garantie 5 ans...
> 
> Grtz


Leuk horloge. Met name de cijfers erg gaaf en nu herkenbaar van Franck Muller. Casablanca blijft voor mij ook een mooi horloge.



barry72 said:


> Eindelijk deze weten te bemachtigen en de limited editie zelfs nr 224 van de 225, ik ben alleen vergeten foto's te maken van de achterkant dus die houden jullie tegoed...


Gefeliciteerd.
De wijzerplaat van deze blijft mooi!


----------



## MHe225

*Er was er een jarig, hoera, hoera, hoera, dat kun je wel zien dat is zij ......*

..... en daar hoort natuurlijk een cadeau bij.

In de voorbije jaren heeft Anneke vaker dan eens naar mijn Doxa gelonkt en deze ook een paar keer gedragen. Echter, ze vindt 'm net te groot en ze is bang dat er iets mee gebeurt (niet haar horloge en zo, u kent dat wel). Maar de kleur vindt zij nog steeds helemaal geweldig en maakt steevast een opmerking als ik mijn 1200T DWL draag.

Ik heb wel eens naar de SUB200T Coralline gekeken maar die komen niet vaak langs, helemaal niet in uitstekende staat. Om 'n lang verhaal kort te maken, Doxa "vond" 'n jaar of wat geleden nog een aantal van deze horloges, heeft ze van nieuwe uurwerken en dikker glas voorzien en te koop aangeboden. 
Deze nieuwe aanwinst heeft ruim 4 maanden _"hidden in plain sight"_ in de kast gelegen om eindelijk op Anneke's verjaardag weer eens daglicht te mogen zien:

















Ferrari-rood is een zeer herkenbare en unieke / markante kleur en als je 'n aantal Ferrari's op rij zet zie je geen verschil in kleur:









Net zo denk je dat Doxa-oranje uniek en welbepaald is, maar toch bekroop mij al vaker het gevoel dat er kleurverschillen zijn. Moeilijk te zeggen als je verschillende foto's naast elkaar legt, maar nu, met 2 Doxa's voorhanden, kan ik bevestigen dat er gradaties in Doxa-oranje zijn:









Vind ik toch wel een beetje raar: de oranje kleur is een Doxa handelsmerk en dan zou je denken dat deze kleur ook heel uniek en welbepaald is. Niet dat ik de ene _"shade of orange"_ mooier vind dan de andere, maar het bevreemdt wel.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Er was er een jarig, hoera, hoera, hoera, dat kun je wel zien dat is zij ......*

Allereerst gefeliciteerd met de dame!

Ze is zo te zien goed verwend. Schitterend horloge, heb er zelf ook al eens naar gekeken voor het thuisfront. Laat er maar zuinig op zijn.

Wat betreft de kleuren, dat was me ook al eens opgevallen, maar vind het niet heel storend. Blijft voor mij een gave kleur en bij mijn Doxa heeft zijn kleur al eens nut gehad. In de zin waar die voor bedoeld is.


----------



## merl

*Re: Er was er een jarig, hoera, hoera, hoera, dat kun je wel zien dat is zij ......*



MHe225 said:


> ..... en daar hoort natuurlijk een cadeau bij.
> 
> In de voorbije jaren heeft Anneke vaker dan eens naar mijn Doxa gelonkt en deze ook een paar keer gedragen. Echter, ze vindt 'm net te groot en ze is bang dat er iets mee gebeurt (niet haar horloge en zo, u kent dat wel). Maar de kleur vindt zij nog steeds helemaal geweldig en maakt steevast een opmerking als ik mijn 1200T DWL draag.
> 
> Ik heb wel eens naar de SUB200T Coralline gekeken maar die komen niet vaak langs, helemaal niet in uitstekende staat. Om 'n lang verhaal kort te maken, Doxa "vond" 'n jaar of wat geleden nog een aantal van deze horloges, heeft ze van nieuwe uurwerken en dikker glas voorzien en te koop aangeboden.
> Deze nieuwe aanwinst heeft ruim 4 maanden _"hidden in plain sight"_ in de kast gelegen om eindelijk op Anneke's verjaardag weer eens daglicht te mogen zien:
> 
> Ferrari-rood is een zeer herkenbare en unieke / markante kleur en als je 'n aantal Ferrari's op rij zet zie je geen verschil in kleur:
> 
> Net zo denk je dat Doxa-oranje uniek en welbepaald is, maar toch bekroop mij al vaker het gevoel dat er kleurverschillen zijn. Moeilijk te zeggen als je verschillende foto's naast elkaar legt, maar nu, met 2 Doxa's voorhanden, kan ik bevestigen dat er gradaties in Doxa-oranje zijn:
> 
> Vind ik toch wel een beetje raar: de oranje kleur is een Doxa handelsmerk en dan zou je denken dat deze kleur ook heel uniek en welbepaald is. Niet dat ik de ene _"shade of orange"_ mooier vind dan de andere, maar het bevreemdt wel.


Ook namens mij van harte gefeliciteerd met de dame.
Het is een mooi Doxa setje zo.
Staat ook nog ergens op een van de verschillende lijstjes 
Inderdaad een beetje raar die kleurverschillen, maar beiden mooi!


----------



## 104RS

*Re: Er was er een jarig, hoera, hoera, hoera, dat kun je wel zien dat is zij ......*

Van harte! Dat is een erg fraai cadeau, hopelijk is ze er blij mee en zal hij veel gedragen worden.
Al verwacht ik niet echt dat het de daadwerkelijke oorzaak is van het kleurverschil, maar kan het niet zijn dat je jouwe al wat meer zon heeft gezien en daardoor wat lichter van kleur is eworden?


----------



## miniman_78

merl said:


> Deze had ik nog niet verwacht maar is vandaag binnen gekomen :-!
> Het is een bekende hier (bidle heeft er een).


Mooi!


----------



## barry72

merl said:


> Gefeliciteerd, altijd leuk om iets na een tijdje toch weten te bemachtigen.
> Het blijft een mooi horloge. Mijn #22 gaat dan ook nergens heen  (flipsgewijs dan  )


Het was eerst een zwarte plaat, dus het heeft nog even geduurt om de wijzerplaten te verwisselen..


----------



## merl

miniman_78 said:


> Mooi!


Dank!


----------



## merl

barry72 said:


> Het was eerst een zwarte plaat, dus het heeft nog even geduurt om de wijzerplaten te verwisselen..


Zat er bij de koop dan een extra plaat bij of heb je die los nog ergens weten te bemachtigen?


----------



## miniman_78

Anderhalf uur geleden mijn laatste aanwinst mogen ontvangen

Snap nu waarom deze Big Freaking Kinetic genoemt word, is serieus wat horloge voor wat ik er voor betaald heb:

















Ter vergelijking bij de 6105 gelegd:


----------



## barry72

merl said:


> Zat er bij de koop dan een extra plaat bij of heb je die los nog ergens weten te bemachtigen?


Zat erbij ,anders had ik het waarschijnlijk niet gedaan


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Er was er een jarig, hoera, hoera, hoera, dat kun je wel zien dat is zij ......*



104RS said:


> Van harte! Dat is een erg fraai cadeau, hopelijk is ze er blij mee en zal hij veel gedragen worden.
> Al verwacht ik niet echt dat het de daadwerkelijke oorzaak is van het kleurverschil, maar kan het niet zijn dat je jouwe al wat meer zon heeft gezien en daardoor wat lichter van kleur is eworden?


Ik zat net hetzelfde te denken... Rood en oranje zijn kleuren die veel te lijden hebben onder zonlicht, kijk maar eens naar een rode auto die jaren geen wax gezien heeft, meestal dof en verkleurd...
Ach, een beetje patina kan geen kwaad zeker


----------



## JohnGo

miniman_78 said:


> Anderhalf uur geleden mijn laatste aanwinst mogen ontvangen
> 
> Snap nu waarom deze Big Freaking Kinetic genoemt word, is serieus wat horloge voor wat ik er voor betaald heb:
> 
> View attachment 1506279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1506280
> 
> 
> Ter vergelijking bij de 6105 gelegd:
> 
> View attachment 1506282
> 
> 
> View attachment 1506283


Congrats, Miniman! Ik had gisteren toevallig wat zitten rondneuzelen hier in de engelstalige forums en toen viel ik ook op de BFK! Inderdaad een machtig horloge! En die originele 6105 mag er ook wel zijn hoor. Die zijn ook moeilijker aan het worden om een goed exemplaar te bemachtigen. Goe bezig, geniet van je nieuwe aankoop!
Grtz


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko 6138-0030 Speedtimer Big Blue 1976, vandaag gearriveerd uit New York! Deze morgen ontvangen en zeer klokvast tot nu toe. Chrono werkt goed, originele band...
Heeft blijkbaar een liefdevolle eigenaar gehad de laatste 38 jaar b-) Ik heb het horloge nog niet open gedaan, maar ga deze eens samen met m'n horlogemaker opendoen om te zien of alles oké is, want deze zou onderhoud gekregen hebben voor verkoop, ben benieuwd... 
Wat patina op de wijzerplaat maar voor de rest voor mij top, mijn eerste chronograaf ;-)




























Grtz,

J


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Er was er een jarig, hoera, hoera, hoera, dat kun je wel zien dat is zij ......*




Bidle said:


> Allereerst gefeliciteerd met de dame!





merl said:



> Ook namens mij van harte gefeliciteerd met de dame.





104RS said:


> Van harte!


Dank u, heren, de felicitaties zijn overgebracht. Anneke is inderdaad zeer verguld met dit cadeau en zal er uiteraard uiterst voorzichtig mee omgaan. Echter, ook haar Doxa zal aanzienlijk wat uren aan de pols meemaken en dan houd je zo'n horloge niet krasvrij. Vooral de hoog gepolijste duikring krast heel gemakkelijk: mijn DWL heeft geen "schade" opgelopen maar de duikring is vergeven van de micro-krasjes.



104RS said:


> Al verwacht ik niet echt dat het de daadwerkelijke oorzaak is van het kleurverschil, maar kan het niet zijn dat je jouwe al wat meer zon heeft gezien en daardoor wat lichter van kleur is geworden?


 Zou men zo denken en JohnGo maakt een goede opmerking over rode en oranje auto's, echter mijn herinnering en de vele foto's van mijn DWL suggereren dat de wijzerplaat geenszins verkleurd is en altijd deze "shade of orange" is geweest. Daarbij zien mijn horloges hoegenaamd geen direct zonlicht omdat ik ze altijd verkeerd om / binnenste buiten, draag. Niet voor deze reden overigens.


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Er was er een jarig, hoera, hoera, hoera, dat kun je wel zien dat is zij ......*



MHe225 said:


> Dank u, heren, de felicitaties zijn overgebracht. Anneke is inderdaad zeer verguld met dit cadeau en zal er uiteraard uiterst voorzichtig mee omgaan. Echter, ook haar Doxa zal aanzienlijk wat uren aan de pols meemaken en dan houd je zo'n horloge niet krasvrij. Vooral de hoog gepolijste duikring krast heel gemakkelijk: mijn DWL heeft geen "schade" opgelopen maar de duikring is vergeven van de micro-krasjes.
> 
> Zou men zo denken en JohnGo maakt een goede opmerking over rode en oranje auto's, echter mijn herinnering en de vele foto's van mijn DWL suggereren dat de wijzerplaat geenszins verkleurd is en altijd deze "shade of orange" is geweest. Daarbij zien mijn horloges hoegenaamd geen direct zonlicht omdat ik ze altijd verkeerd om / binnenste buiten, draag. Niet voor deze reden overigens.


Ik vind het alvast heel leuk, zo'n Doxa koppeltje! Top horloges. Anderzijds is het dan weer raar dat zo'n gerenommeerd merk niet wat meer aandacht besteed aan een van hun, in mijn ogen, trademarks, dat typisch oranje... ofwel zijn ze daar progressief in en passen gradueel de tint oranje aan volgens de heersende mode ofzo, meer kan ik er ook niet over bedenken...


----------



## T_I

*Klus klokkie is binnen*

Vandaag een klein pakketje binnen gekregen...










Nieuwsgierig mes gepakt en geopend...










:-s:-s Verder uitpakken...



















Netjes de verwijderde schakels bijgesloten.










Maar enigzins op tijd zetten had wel gemogen. Ach ja, kan ik meteen spelen.










Om...










En aan het werk, het is en blijft een klus horloge. (al is het wel een hele mooie)










Tijdens het uitgraven van het luiknaar de kruipruimte (lekkende hoofdkraan werd gerepareerd) sneuvelde de bovenste laag foeilelijke witte tegels en deze, in onze ogen veel mooiere, kwam er onder vandaan...










Erg blije dag hier, m'n vrouw blij met meel en de dieren bestelling die binnen kwam, geen lekkende hoofdkraan meer, mooie vloer terug gevonden en nog ene horloge binnen ook. Het is wel wennen, 108 gram om m'n pols. Zo krijg ik nog armspieren... :-!


----------



## miniman_78

*Re: Klus klokkie is binnen*



T_I said:


> Tijdens het uitgraven van het luiknaar de kruipruimte (lekkende hoofdkraan werd gerepareerd) sneuvelde de bovenste laag foeilelijke witte tegels en deze, in onze ogen veel mooiere, kwam er onder vandaan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erg blije dag hier, m'n vrouw blij met meel en de dieren bestelling die binnen kwam, geen lekkende hoofdkraan meer, mooie vloer terug gevonden en nog ene horloge binnen ook. Het is wel wennen, 108 gram om m'n pols. Zo krijg ik nog armspieren... :-!


Het is inderdaad een goeie dag geweest. Mooi horloge en mooie vloer :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

mijn nieuwe horlogedoos...


----------



## Vedette

Recent mijn eerste speedmaster bemachtigd (speedmaster day date ref 3520.53.00)

Zal morgen nog een wristshot maken (foto ff geleend....)


----------



## boeing767

Van de week aangekocht (2e hands via het horlogeforum.nl). Mijn eerste aankoop 2e hands, is mij niet tegen gevallen (met dank aan de goede communicatie van de verkoper)!

















Tevens heb ik gelijk maar wat nieuwe "schoenen" besteld voor mijn nieuwe horloge :roll:


----------



## Inca Bloc

boeing767 said:


> Van de week aangekocht (2e hands via het horlogeforum.nl). Mijn eerste aankoop 2e hands, is mij niet tegen gevallen (met dank aan de goede communicatie van de verkoper)!
> 
> View attachment 1513620
> 
> 
> View attachment 1513621
> 
> 
> Tevens heb ik gelijk maar wat nieuwe "schoenen" besteld voor mijn nieuwe horloge :roll:
> 
> View attachment 1513627


Helemaal goed! Veel plezier met dit fijne uurwerk.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vintage HMT pilot


----------



## JohnGo

Mooi horloge Inca! Eens gesurft naar de site van HMT door deze post :-!

Grtz

J


----------



## Inca Bloc

Orient Mako Pepsi :


----------



## JohnGo

Inca Bloc said:


> Orient Mako Pepsi :
> 
> View attachment 1516088


Precies veel levendiger blauw dat ze gebruiken voor de dial dan de SKX009, mooimooi! Algemene indruk?

Grtz


----------



## Inca Bloc

JohnGo said:


> Precies veel levendiger blauw dat ze gebruiken voor de dial dan de SKX009, mooimooi! Algemene indruk?
> 
> Grtz


Het is idd een erg opvallend blauw. De skx009 heb ik niet "live" gezien, maar deze dial is veel "levendiger" dan mijn Seiko 5 sports en mijn BJWAF....


----------



## Inca Bloc

2 Ankers (NOS) :


----------



## Dixit

Leuk ! NOS nog wel. Vooral die blauwe ziet er prachtig uit.
Heb je weer lokaal bij gepensioneerde horlogemakers rondgesnuffeld of doe je tegenwoordig wel degelijk aan Kapaza ?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Leuk ! NOS nog wel. Vooral die blauwe ziet er prachtig uit.
> Heb je weer lokaal bij gepensioneerde horlogemakers rondgesnuffeld of doe je tegenwoordig wel degelijk aan Kapaza ?


Hoi Dixit,
ik jaag nog steeds zélf, dat vind ik nog het leukste. Om Wayne Carrini te quoten : "it's all about the chase" ;-) . Via kapaza heb ik nog nooit iets gekocht, wel 3x hier op het forum.
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Inca Bloc

Net een telefoontje gehad dat mijn bestelling is toegekomen bij de juwelier, helaas heb ik pas volgende week tijd om hem gaan op te halen :








(interwebfoto)


----------



## GuySie

Inca Bloc said:


> Net een telefoontje gehad dat mijn bestelling is toegekomen bij de juwelier, helaas heb ik pas volgende week tijd om hem gaan op te halen :
> View attachment 1518246
> 
> 
> (interwebfoto)


*jaloers*


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Leuk ! NOS nog wel. Heb je weer lokaal bij gepensioneerde horlogemakers rondgesnuffeld ?


In BE is daar een leuk truukje voor om de juweliers met NOS te vinden : je rijdt door de dorpjes, en je let op of je een wandklok van pontiac aan de gevel ziet (jaren '70-'80, vierkant model), dààr kan je met een gerust hart vragen achter "oude" stock.


----------



## Bidle

Inca Bloc said:


> Net een telefoontje gehad dat mijn bestelling is toegekomen bij de juwelier, helaas heb ik pas volgende week tijd om hem gaan op te halen :
> View attachment 1518246
> 
> 
> (interwebfoto)


Niet mijn smaak, maar wel een klatser hoor,... maarre als je deze post kan de rest toch ook!! Foto's zijn altijd welkom.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Kom maar door met die tudors en rolex inca!


----------



## Skv

Mijn allereerste horloge, in originele verpakking uit 1988! Ik had hem alleen met een zwart bandje, maar ben hier erg blij mee!


----------



## Dixit

Inca Bloc said:


> In BE is daar een leuk truukje voor om de juweliers met NOS te vinden : je rijdt door de dorpjes, en je let op of je een wandklok van pontiac aan de gevel ziet (jaren '70-'80, vierkant model), dààr kan je met een gerust hart vragen achter "oude" stock.
> View attachment 1519524


Er is er bij ons zo eentje en die afficheert nu Totale Uitverkoop. Ik was reeds van plan om te doen wat je zei - ik ken Pontiac ook - maar ik werd in eerste instantie ontmoedigd door zijn etalage: vol met Rodina en Casio !
enfin, misschien is hij wel blij om van zin oude brol af te komen en liggen er wel degelijk Pontiacs en Ankers te wachten.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Er is er bij ons zo eentje en die afficheert nu Totale Uitverkoop. Ik was reeds van plan om te doen wat je zei - ik ken Pontiac ook - maar ik werd in eerste instantie ontmoedigd door zijn etalage: vol met Rodina en Casio !
> enfin, misschien is hij wel blij om van zin oude brol af te komen en liggen er wel degelijk Pontiacs en Ankers te wachten.


mijn ervaring is dat er veel meer ligt, maar ik heb nog nooit een pontiac tegengekomen, wel longines,omega,titus,minerva,roamer enz....


----------



## barry72

Jelle86 said:


> Mijn allereerste horloge, in originele verpakking uit 1988! Ik had hem alleen met een zwart bandje, maar ben hier erg blij mee!


De diversiteit op dit forum is formidabel. Ik heb mij nooit zo verdiept in de geschiedenis van de horloge industrie, maar de marketing van Swatch in die tijd was briljant. Misschien tevergelijken met de strategie van McDonalds, zodra de kinderen overstag zijn dan volgen de ouders vanzelf...


----------



## Dixit

barry72 said:


> De diversiteit op dit forum is formidabel. Ik heb mij nooit zo verdiept in de geschiedenis van de horloge industrie, maar de marketing van Swatch in die tijd was briljant. Misschien tevergelijken met de strategie van McDonalds, zodra de kinderen overstag zijn dan volgen de ouders vanzelf...


'In die tijd' ? Zo oud is Jelle86 toch nog niet ? ;-)
Flik-Flak bestaat nog steeds en het is nog steeds het kindermerk van de complete Swatch-Groep.

Overigens waren mijn grootouders van mening, dat een Echt horloge tikt en elke dag moet worden opgewonden. Voor mij dus geen Flik-Flak (het is een Velona).
Onze kleine heeft ook een horloge - met een batterijtje. Hij spreekt nog niet, maar hij heeft wel al een horloge.









(Dit is mijn horloge. Onze kleine wil niet op de foto).


----------



## Inca Bloc

Fix van de dag : NOS Bulova accutron "space view" 1970 :


----------



## Runaque

Vandaag netjes afgeleverd geweest.


----------



## Dixit

Voilà, mijn chequeboekje is voorlopig weer gestopt met kwispelen.
De juwelier in de straat - met Pontiacbord - gaat ermee stoppen en ze houden Totale Uitverkoop. Indien interesse: Gitschotellei, Berchem. Na de Delhaize en de brandende bandenstapels nog even rechtdoor.

Het is een automatische Rodania geworden.

















Ik ben dus niet zo behendig als Inca Blok om speciale dingen te vinden, maar ik ben er blij mee. Een mooie dress watch. Mijn vrouw is overigens consequent: naast de HMT Pilot en de twee vintage Zwitsers vindt ze deze dress watch ook 'oud' (vlaams voor 'ouwelijk'). 
Het mechanisme is een ETA2824-2, met datum en hacking.

Er was ook een 300m duiker van een voor mij totaal onbekend merk (Längengrad ?). Het leek 'een echte' (schroefkroon, 300m, ring maar één kant op te draaien), maar precies wel een damesmodel qua formaat.
Is Längengrad toevallig een Germasian mushroom ?


----------



## JohnGo

Tissot Calibre 2481 Seastar Automatic, funky watch mijn gedacht (nl=idee) :-d




























Eigen foto's volgen |>

Grtz


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Voilà, mijn chequeboekje is voorlopig weer gestopt met kwispelen.
> De juwelier in de straat - met Pontiacbord - gaat ermee stoppen en ze houden Totale Uitverkoop. Indien interesse: Gitschotellei, Berchem. Na de Delhaize en de brandende bandenstapels nog even rechtdoor.


 LMAO! :-D



Dixit;7949311
Het is een automatische Rodania geworden. said:


> View attachment 1527314
> 
> 
> View attachment 1527315
> 
> Mooimooimooi





Dixit said:


> Ik ben dus niet zo behendig als Inca Blok om speciale dingen te vinden, maar ik ben er blij mee.
> Er was ook een 300m duiker van een voor mij totaal onbekend merk (Längengrad?)


Kijk, dàt zijn de dingen waar ik pardoes bovenop spring. Buy now, think later ;-) Net zoals bij de Ankers laatst. Ik kwam pas achteraf te weten dat Anker (niet te verwarren met Meister-Anker) de instrumenten voor Zeppelin en ander vliegend .N.A.Z.I-spul( werd gecensureerd, daarom met stipjes ertussen) bouwde tijdens de foute jaren. Ik zal maar beter niet tegen de bomma vertellen dat de horloges wat kleinzoonlief laatst gekocht, heeft van hetzelfde merk zijn dan de instrumenten waarop Herr Kraut keek toen hij zijn bommen op het huis van de bomma dumpte... ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Runaque said:


> Vandaag netjes afgeleverd geweest.


En helpt het horloge om de nine to five stress en monotoniteit te bestrijden? ;-)

Grtz


----------



## Runaque

JohnGo said:


> En helpt het horloge om de nine to five stress en monotoniteit te bestrijden? ;-)
> 
> Grtz


Dat doet elk leuk klokkie bij mij, maar ik moet wel toegeven dat hij wel lekker draagt en dat de sluiting minder zwaar aanvoelt dan hij er werkelijk uitziet.
Nadeel is, voor wie hem in het donker wil dragen, is dat de wijzers niet oplichten, maar dat heeft zo zijn charme overdag, lekker discreet vind ik.


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn eerste flieger(achtige) ontvangen. Een Maratac Mid Pilot.
Al lang op de lijst maar door de telkens kleine vluchtige voorraad van de leverancier en dat deze discontinued werd is het er nooit van gekomen. Het horloge is echter weer in productie genomen en al verkopen ze alleen aan US adressen nu toch met hulp van MHe225 kunnen kopen. Mijn dank is groot Ron!

De foto's


----------



## JohnGo

merl said:


> Vandaag mijn eerste flieger(achtige) ontvangen. Een Maratac Mid Pilot.
> Al lang op de lijst maar door de telkens kleine vluchtige voorraad van de leverancier en dat deze discontinued werd is het er nooit van gekomen. Het horloge is echter weer in productie genomen en al verkopen ze alleen aan US adressen nu toch met hulp van MHe225 kunnen kopen. Mijn dank is groot Ron!
> 
> De foto's


'The Maratac™ Mid Pilot Automatic watch was privately contracted for a local agency' 
Klinkt wel goed Merl! Benieuwd naar je ervaringen met dit no nonsens-horloge...
Met die Miyota en dat saffierglas valt deze nog serieus mee kwa prijs :-!

Veel draagplezier toegewenst...

Btw die flieger kroon op 4 is ook wel de max!


----------



## merl

JohnGo said:


> 'The Maratac™ Mid Pilot Automatic watch was privately contracted for a local agency'
> Klinkt wel goed Merl! Benieuwd naar je ervaringen met dit no nonsens-horloge...
> Met die Miyota en dat saffierglas valt deze nog serieus mee kwa prijs :-!
> 
> Veel draagplezier toegewenst...
> 
> Btw die flieger kroon op 4 is ook wel de max!


Dank je, vandaag en gisteren om gehad. Ik ben er erg tevreden mee. Het formaat, het dial ontwerp, de wijzers en de kroon (+plaatsing) zijn zeer geslaagd.
Het horloge voelt ook nog eens kwalitatief goed aan. Eigenlijk een koopje voor wat je krijgt.

Ik ben het dan ook volledig eens met deze review:
http://wornandwound.com/2012/02/20/maratac-mid-sized-pilot-hands-on/


----------



## vanhessche

Leuk horloge merl!
Spijtig data Maratac momenteel idd niet meer buiten US verstuurd. Ik heb een Zulu van hen en de kwaliteit is echt wel zeer goed.
Had graag nog een Mil-Series erbij gehad (als ik me niet vergis is het zo eentje die op jouw horloge zit), maar buiten op hun website niet direct iets gevonden waar ik kon bestellen.
Dan maar vanop NatoStrapCo een zelfde model besteld. Geen Maratac, maar hopelijk gelijkaardige kwaliteit.

Veel draagplezier gewenst!


----------



## merl

vanhessche said:


> Leuk horloge merl!
> Spijtig data Maratac momenteel idd niet meer buiten US verstuurd. Ik heb een Zulu van hen en de kwaliteit is echt wel zeer goed.
> Had graag nog een Mil-Series erbij gehad (als ik me niet vergis is het zo eentje die op jouw horloge zit), maar buiten op hun website niet direct iets gevonden waar ik kon bestellen.
> Dan maar vanop NatoStrapCo een zelfde model besteld. Geen Maratac, maar hopelijk gelijkaardige kwaliteit.
> 
> Veel draagplezier gewenst!


Dank, ben erg tevreden met het horloge en bandje.
www.westcoastime.com verzend volgens mij naar nl.


----------



## vanhessche

merl said:


> Dank, ben erg tevreden met het horloge en bandje.
> www.westcoastime.com verzend volgens mij naar nl.


Die was ik ook tegengekomen, maar jammer genoeg enkel 16 en 22 mm in voorraad 

Toch bedankt voor de tip!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ze kwamen al eens langs, maar nu dus ook in het wild...o ja, en weer een Swatch erbij....


----------



## T_I

Die ankers zijn leuk, vooral de blauwe.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Die ankers zijn leuk, vooral de blauwe.


als ik mijn feiten juist heb, lopen ze alletwee op een Poljot-mekaniek. Helààs lig ik wéér in het ziekenhuis, dus ben ff niet in de mogelijkheid om het te checken....


----------



## T_I

Beterschap. Gezondheid gaat altijd voor.

Sent while fighting boredom


----------



## Bidle

Grappige horloges weer, vind zelf de Swatch het leukst, maar komt omdat ik toen de Olympische Spelen heb bijgewoond. 

enne beterschap!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag heb ik van mijn bezoek het door mij bestelde horlogebandje gekregen wat ik al van in het begin op de Accutron wou zetten. Het is IMO een écht plaatje geworden nu. Let ook even op in welke uitmuntende toestand het uurwerk zich bevind
ondanks zijn zeer gezegende leeftijd van 44 jaar ! Spring-drive, eat your heart out, déze secondenwijzer glijdt pas mooi rond, en tijd houden, dàt doet ie nog steeds als de beste :


----------



## remoss

Vandaag is de lang verwachter Gulfmaster binnengekomen, ofwel de G-Shock GWN-1000B-1AER. Uiteraard moet je van zulke modellen houden maar ik ben er gek op  Wat plaatjes:



















Een vergelijk in grootte tussen de GW-3500BB-1ADR, GWN 1000B-1AER (Gulfmaster) en de GA-200SPR-1AER


----------



## T_I

remoss said:


> Vandaag is de lang verwachter Gulfmaster binnengekomen, ofwel de G-Shock GWN-1000B-1AER. Uiteraard moet je van zulke modellen houden maar ik ben er gek op


Je moet er inderdaad van houden. Ik vind het ergens jammer dat ik ze niet kan dragen, echt mooi zijn ze niet, maar een functies die er in zitten. (nerd, gek op knoppies  )
Hoe zit dat met die buitenste ring? Is dat de schaal voor een drukmeter oid?


----------



## rinkel

laat ik ook maar eens eem aanwinst posten.

verjaardagskadootje van mijn vrouw, mijn eerste japanner in de (kleine) collectie.
(Een tweede is onderweg....)


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd met het horloge en alsnog met je verjaardag.


----------



## merl

Ook namens mij gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag en horloge!


----------



## remoss

Gefeliciteerd rinkel, mooi cadeau


----------



## barry72

Nieuwe Seiko voor de vakantie met een rubberen band ...


----------



## Bidle

Leuk vakantiehorloge!


----------



## barry72

Ik heb mijn 1e C60 vorig jaar verkocht aangezien ik er niet echt wild van was, dus ben nu aan het kijken of de GMT oranje versie beter bevalt. Bij Chr Ward heb je 60 dagen bedenktijd dus laten we zeggen dat als NL het WK wint dan houd ik hem  Dus de kans is erg groot dat ie terug gaat...

Ik ben iig klaar voor de wedstrijd vanavond!!


















en een beetje geshopte versie:


----------



## T_I

Leuk, hij heeft wel wat. Ben geen diver fan, maar voor deze zou ik wel een uitzondering willen maken. Die trident maakt 'm leuk.


----------



## billdesman

Ik was een tijdje op zoek naar een goedkoop quartz GMT (ik heb mijn redenen ervoor) a la Rolex GMT Master. Ik heb hem uiteindelijk gevonden, de Tauchmeister T0021. Voldoet aan al mijn eisen behalve de bi-directional bezel, aangezien deze unidirectional is. Ik heb er gelijk een nato op gedaan om hem af te maken. Tot nu toe ben ik er heel tevreden mee!


----------



## Shadowjack

Twee laatste aanwinsten, ik heb er meer maar ik zet deze neer omdat er een bijzonder verhaal aan zit.

M'n vriendin had via vakantieveiling oid goedkoop 2 overnachtingen in een hotel langs de kust 'gewonnen'. Wij daarheen. Na inchecken wat rondlopen in de buurt, heej! een horlogewinkeltje, leuk! Wat staat er in de etalage tussen de Kors en Guess: een G-Shock Eminem, voor de standaard prijs... inpakken! ;-)

Volgende dag het 'centrum' in, heej leuk! winkeltje met sneakers, collectibles etc. Wat staat er binnen in een display: een G-Shock Maharishi, ook voor standaard winkelprijs. Nog net op tijd want dat gastje dat er werkte was van plan hem die dag zelf te kopen en op eBay te zetten... inpakken! ;-)

Dat zijn twee veel gezochte G-Shock Limited Editions uit 2013/2014, online in no time uitverkocht. Wij vinden ze in nog geen 24 uur in een uithoek, en voor retailprijs... ik bedoel, hoe groot is die kans? Vrijwel nihil. Hoe ze daar verzeild zijn geraakt is me een raadsel, wij zijn er iig blij mee b-)


----------



## Vogelenzang

Bidle said:


> Rolex Datejust Blue dial 003 by Bidle, on Flickr


Excuus dat ik een oude post naar boven tover, maar dit vind ik echt een geweldige foto!


----------



## Bidle

Ik ook,.... 

Gaat gelukkig erg goed met het manneke! Hij heeft hem onlangs weer mogen bekijken.


----------



## Vogelenzang

Superleuk om te lezen Bidle!


----------



## Bidle

Hier het hele verhaal:
Rolex for my son!


----------



## rinkel

Kleine crosspost...

Net over de oceaan gevlogen:


----------



## Bidle

Weet je zeker dat die gevlogen is en niet per boot afgeleverd door KingKong?? ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Bidle said:


> Ik ook,....
> 
> Gaat gelukkig erg goed met het manneke! Hij heeft hem onlangs weer mogen bekijken.


wil je mij niet adopteren? :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

Alpinist SARB 017
















(webplukfoto wegens gebroken vinger)


----------



## njosa

schitterende groene plaat Inca!


----------



## Inca Bloc

njosa said:


> schitterende groene plaat Inca!


Thx Njosa, hij is in het écht nog véél mooier, werkelijk iedere verandering van kijkhoek levert een andere kleur op. De originele band is inmiddels vervangen door een exemplaar van Hirsch, omdat ik Crocokalf nu éénmaal niet zo mooi vind. de standaardband is in het echt ook vééééél donkerder dan op de foto's, het is een soort heel donkerbruin, tegen het zwart aan, ebony zeg maar....


----------



## Bidle

Hele mooie plaat!!


----------



## JohnGo

Schitterend Inca, staat ook bij mij nog altijd hoog op het verlanglijstje, deze mooie Alpinist...


----------



## Inca Bloc

JohnGo said:


> Schitterend Inca, staat ook bij mij nog altijd hoog op het verlanglijstje, deze mooie Alpinist...


ik denk dat je je moet haasten dan, op www.*seiyajapan.com *vind je hem nog, maar voor hoe lang, dat is de vraag?
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## njosa

Inca Bloc said:


> Thx Njosa, hij is in het écht nog véél mooier, werkelijk iedere verandering van kijkhoek levert een andere kleur op. De originele band is inmiddels vervangen door een exemplaar van Hirsch, omdat ik Crocokalf nu éénmaal niet zo mooi vind. de standaardband is in het echt ook vééééél donkerder dan op de foto's, het is een soort heel donkerbruin, tegen het zwart aan, ebony zeg maar....


Zoiets heb ik ook met mijn Raymond Weil met de blauwe wijzerplaat. In de zon valt het beste op hoe de kleuren verschillen uit verschillende hoeken!


----------



## MHe225

webplukfoto wegens gebroken vinger en toch de band vervangen ..... :think: Of heb je dat laten doen? Je hebt ons trouwens nooit verteld hoe je vinger brak. Of is dat te beschamend? Sterkte daarmee.

Het is een heel mooi horloge en kan mij voorstellen dat ie in het echt nog veel mooier is. Wijzerplaat is afgewerkt in "sunburst" stijl / patroon, toch? Ik heb ook een paar horloges met sunburst wijzerplaat en het is inderdaad schier onmogelijk hun schoonheid in een foto te vangen. En zoals gezegd, afhankelijk van de invalshoek van het licht, verandert de kleur.

Veel plezier en een voorspoedig herstel. Gooit de gebroken vinger roet in je vakantie-eten - eh, plannen?


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> webplukfoto wegens gebroken vinger en toch de band vervangen ..... :think: Of heb je dat laten doen? Je hebt ons trouwens nooit verteld hoe je vinger brak. Of is dat te beschamend? Sterkte daarmee.


 Het is idd een vrij beschamend verhaal. Volgende trefwoorden moeten je aardig op weg helpen : ladder, bouwsteiger, houten balk :-d De band werd zoals je reeds aangaf door iemand anders er op gezet (pré-pensioener).



MHe225 said:


> Gooit de gebroken vinger roet in je vakantie-eten - eh, plannen?


Neh, de boekingen ter plaatse zijn reeds gemaakt, alleen de manier wààrop ik ter plaatse geraak kan veranderen. Hopelijk niet, want dat is het halve plezier natuurlijk, maar àls het zo moest zijn dan ga ik als "bezemwagen" mee met de Discovery van een vriend. Mijn ringvinger is gebroken bij de nagelriem, en ik volg het kort op qua genezing. nu pas merk je hoe vaak je ergens tegen stoot met je vingers, gelukkig ben ik links en is het mijn rechter hand.
Mvg,
B


----------



## Luwe

Gisteren prive gekocht... leuk prijsje.. horloge is van 5/2014 dus kan er niet veel fout gaan, nog genoeg garantie


----------



## Bidle

Mooie aanwinst!! Heb hem een paar keer om gehad. Erg comfortabel horloge! 

Enne kan juist nog veel fout gaan, want je hebt toch nog garantie!! ;-)


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Mooie duiker!


----------



## Luwe

dank je... is echt een dijk van klok!


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtig, gefeliciteerd. Ik ben erg gecharmeerd van het nieuwe Tudor :-!


----------



## daangoumans

Voor de vakantie, handig met reizen zo'n world time klokje: de Casio AE-1200WH-1AVEF


----------



## merl

Vandaag mijn eerste microbrand ontvangen, een Halios Laguna.
Voor mij een van de mooiste microbrand duikhorloges tot nu toe gemaakt.
Mijn eerste FB horlogeaankoop 









Kan ik eindelijk een goede duik nemen ;-) 









Het horloge kwam als complete set binnen, op het bijbehorende gereedschap na dan.
Gezien de erg scherpe prijs heb ik echter niets te klagen.


----------



## Bidle

Mooie stoere duiker!!

Wat is een 'FB-aankoop',..... begin echt oud te worden,...


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Mooie stoere duiker!!
> 
> Wat is een 'FB-aankoop',..... begin echt oud te worden,...


Dank!
Haha, Facebook aankoop
Ik volg daar enkele horloge groepen / nieuwssites / fabrikanten en soms zijn er ook verkoop ads 
Posten doe ik daar nooit. Niets van mijn horloges staat op Facebook.

Jij gebruikt geen Facebook toch?
Je zou bv wel een leeg account kunnen aanmaken en zo diverse groepen, fabrikanten en horlogesites als hodinkee, ablogtowatch, worn and wound, monochrome, etc. kunnen volgen voor nieuws en inspiratie 
Zo doe je dan verder niets met Facebook.


----------



## Bidle

Bedankt voor de uitleg en de PB! Voor de "echte ouderen" onder ons; PB=Privé Bericht.


----------



## njosa

vandaag binnengekomen uit Zuid-Korea om maar eens te testen zeg maar. Nu op zoek naar een spring bar tool.


----------



## MHe225

Jullie hebben het drama een beetje kunnen volgen, maar, in goed Nederlands, _all is well that ends well_. 
Dus na (te) lang wachten kan ik dan eindelijk mijn 2014 WUS CMW Tourbillon showen:









De keerzijde kunnen jullie hier bewonderen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Jullie hebben het drama een beetje kunnen volgen, maar, in goed Nederlands, _all is well that ends well_.
> Dus na (te) lang wachten kan ik dan eindelijk mijn 2014 WUS CMW Tourbillon showen:
> 
> View attachment 1587239
> 
> 
> De keerzijde kunnen jullie hier bewonderen.


Prachtig Ron! Veel plezier er mee, ik ben blij dat het goed is afgelopen.
mvg,
B


----------



## Bidle

Mooi dat die binnen is, scheelt mij ook een horloge.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Deze zijn gisteren binnengekomen, aangezien Orient zo betaalbaar is heb ik er maar 2 besteld :-d


----------



## EricSW

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Deze zijn gisteren binnengekomen, aangezien Orient zo betaalbaar is heb ik er maar 2 besteld :-d
> 
> View attachment 1589470


Mooi!

Is zo'n Orient nu ook echt waterdicht, of zeg ik nuiets heel raars?


----------



## Inca Bloc

EricSW said:


> Mooi!
> 
> Is zo'n Orient nu ook echt waterdicht, of zeg ik nuiets heel raars?


mijn mako iig wel...


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

EricSW said:


> Mooi!
> 
> Is zo'n Orient nu ook echt waterdicht, of zeg ik nuiets heel raars?


Ik neem aan van wel, Orient heeft een goede reputatie en hier op WUS is er veel waardering voor Orient horloges.
Vooral de Mako is erg populair en er zijn dan ook talloze reviews te vinden.
De Mako is water resistent tot 200 mtr. en ik geloof het dan ook wel.
Alles wordt inhouse gemaakt en getest.
Het is eigenlijk onvoorstelbaar dat ze niet duurder zijn.

Hier een link met een filmpje over de productie van Orient horloges in Japan.


----------



## Bidle

Leuk filmpje, kende ik nog niet! 

En veel plezier met je horloge(s), zou hem iig gewoon mee in het water nemen.


----------



## marathonna

Inca Bloc said:


> mijn mako iig wel...


De mijne ook....


----------



## Bidle

Mooi horloge en welkom op het forum!!


----------



## Dixit

marathonna said:


> De mijne ook....
> View attachment 1592846


Dat lijkt me een kast van het model 090. Heeft hij een datum-indicator ? Het lijkt er precies op of er ter hoogte van de 3 eentje zit.


----------



## marathonna

Thx..dat was trouwens mijn laatse aanwinst..samen met deze mooi jongen..


----------



## marathonna

Dixit said:


> Dat lijkt me een kast van het model 090. Heeft hij een datum-indicator ? Het lijkt er precies op of er ter hoogte van de 3 eentje zit.


Yep...de Datum indicator heeft een zwarte achtergrond waardoor het niet zo opvalt..


----------



## Bidle

marathonna said:


> Thx..dat was trouwens mijn laatse aanwinst..samen met deze mooi jongen..
> View attachment 1592952


Vind deze zelfs mooie en staat ook goed op mesh!


----------



## marathonna

Bidle said:


> Vind deze zelfs mooie en staat ook goed op mesh!


Ik kan eigenlijk geen onderscheid maken....ze zijn allebei mooi op een andere manier...
Maar ze passen mooi bij mijn Komandirskies.... ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3

Vandaag komt mijn Seiko SNK807 binnen, gekocht via Rob van monsterwatches. Extreem betaalbaar en degelijk klokje die boven zijn prijs uitstijgt.









Foto is een repost van WUS, omdat ik er zelf ook een leren band op zal zetten ipv de standaard band.


----------



## Bidle

Mooi wat mij betreft de leukste in de Seiko5 range. Heb zelf redelijk lang een zandkleurige gehad. Heb ik afgestaan aan vriend.


----------



## sv3rr3

Absoluut Bidle!

Hierbij de foto's. Direct de canvas originele band veranderd in een bruine buffalo. Groot verschil.


----------



## Inca Bloc

sv3rr3 said:


> Absoluut Bidle!
> 
> Hierbij de foto's. Direct de canvas originele band veranderd in een bruine buffalo. Groot verschil.


altijd top zo een Seiko 5. Ik heb zelf een Seiko 5 sports met blauwe bezel en dial, perfect klokje. Als ik hem weer een hele tijd niet meer aanhad schud ik er eens mee en hij is weer klaar om te dragen.


----------



## daangoumans

Mijn Alpha sub blue is vandaag binnen gekomen!
Heb er bijna meteen de blauw met witte nato band op gezet die al een paar daagjes lag te wachten.

Foto's volgen (denk morgen)


----------



## sv3rr3

Repost from WUS


----------



## daangoumans

sv3rr3 said:


> Repost from WUS


Bijna dezelfde haha:


----------



## sv3rr3

daangoumans said:


> Bijna dezelfde haha:


Zeer mooie combi! Altijd leuk om te zien hoe een nato (of andere band) een horloge helemaal kan transformeren 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daangoumans

sv3rr3 said:


> Zeer mooie combi! Altijd leuk om te zien hoe een nato (of andere band) een horloge helemaal kan transformeren


Zelf vind ik een nato wat sportiever staan, wat meer zomers (ook al regent het heel de dag  ).


----------



## sv3rr3

Wilde graag een wat zakelijker horloge voor meetings, dus heb deze op de kop kunnen tikken voor een leuk prijsje.. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixit

Twee nieuwe bandjes gekocht. De eerste diende om een horloge wat op te frissen.

_Voor_ (je ziet het niet goed op de foto, maar het bandje was compleet afgeragd).









Na









De tweede band was om eens wat anders dan de 'lederen' (kartonnen ?) band aan mijn Kommandirskie te hebben. Mijn allereerste NATO-bandje ooit. Ik heb de gebruiksinstructies op WUS opgezocht. Overigens vind ik, dat er nog steeds een grote hoeveelheid band bovenaan het horloge zit, dus het zou meteen ook wel eens mijn laatste NATO-bandje kunnen zijn.









Enfin, het blijft leuk om een bestaand horloge te 'upgraden' met de simpele aanschaf van een bandje.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Mijn allereerste NATO-bandje ooit. Overigens vind ik, dat er nog steeds een grote hoeveelheid band bovenaan het horloge zit.


Dat is juist de bedoeling bij een natoband  Wss wen je er wel aan en ga je het zelfs leuk vinden, of ook niet natuurlijk. Een "love it or leave it"-situatie...
(ik zie wel dat je hem anders door de gespen haalt dan dat ik het doe, ik doe de band door de gesp, en dan terug IN de gesp, jij gaat "buitenom" en dan terug naar binnen)
zo dus : 
stap 1 :








stap 2 :








Mvg,
I-B


----------



## sv3rr3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

Gisteren een nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen.
Een Seiko SBSS013/SKZ071. Dit is een re-issue uit 1997 van een eind jaren 60/begin jaren 70 model.
Dit model komt uit een reissue serie (zie laatste foto) die Seiko schijnbaar maar 1 jaar gevoerd heeft.

Mijn eerste vierkante horloge en mijn eerste met een checkerboard bezel.
Het was even afwachten hoe ik een vierkant horloge zou vinden staan op mijn pols maar het formaat (40x44) helpt hier voor mij zeker in.

De foto's


----------



## Inca Bloc

die Seiko doet me met weemoed denken aan mijn Fortis MM....


----------



## marathonna

Vandaag 3 nieuwe Vostoks binnengekregen waarvan er 1 met een vreemde band is geleverd die niet origineel is en een andere band heb moeten geven...het resultaat mag er zijn...(ben alleen wel erg boos op de leverancier en de boze mail is verzonden)...


----------



## Inca Bloc

erg mooie vostok, dit model zag ik nog niet voorbij komen


----------



## marathonna

Inca Bloc said:


> erg mooie vostok, dit model zag ik nog niet voorbij komen


Ik wel...(ergens op het forum) maar die foto's doen hem niet echt recht..
Keb er 2 van gekocht (de laatste 2 van Chistopolcity))
1tje laat ik stock..

































Waarom..??
Gewoon...omdat het kan..


----------



## Bidle

Vind de laatste het leukst, maar zou er zelf een dikke lederen band op zetten. Vind de metalen band iets te bling-bling.


----------



## marathonna

Bidle said:


> Vind de laatste het leukst, maar zou er zelf een dikke lederen band op zetten. Vind de metalen band iets te bling-bling.


Tja..heb je wel een beetje gelijk in...vandaar dat ik er nu 1 met lederen band heb...
Maar metaal "klingelt" ook wel weer lekker om je pols.. :-d


----------



## merl

Afgelopen week kwam deze Stowa Flieger binnen.
Erg tevreden mee. Vooral de grootte van het horloge en de afwerking zijn naast het mooie design top.
Betekent wel dat de Maratac weg gaat aangezien ik niet echt een Flieger liefhebber ben en 1 Flieger in mijn collectie voorlopig wel genoeg is.









Lastig om de geblauwde wijzers goed te laten zien.



























Vergeleken met de Maratac is de Stowa is een beetje langer en een stuk dunner.


----------



## Inca Bloc

merl said:


> Afgelopen week kwam deze Stowa Flieger binnen.
> Erg tevreden mee. Vooral de grootte van het horloge en de afwerking zijn naast het mooie design top.


fwie-fwiew, knap!


----------



## GeneH

€10 voor de Maratac! Verzendingskosten zal ik wel op mij nemen!


----------



## merl

GeneH said:


> €10 voor de Maratac! Verzendingskosten zal ik wel op mij nemen!


PM!


----------



## Bidle

Mooi horloge en wat mij betreft een stuk mooier dan de Maratac. 

Mocht GeneH afhaken dan bied ik wel €9,-, mits jij hem natuurlijk gewoon netjes langs komt brengen en koekjes voor bij de koffie meeneemt.


----------



## Oldheritage

Mijn eerste G-Shock is onderweg, een g9000 ms-1 Mudman. Ik kijk er naar uit moet ik zeggen, meestal ga ik niet voor digitale horloges (behalve mijn 12 jaar oude Casio Illuminator, draag ik nog steeds) maar toen ik deze zag wist ik dat ik hem moest hebben...


----------



## Dixit

Hoi, hoi, mijn Amphidirskie is aangekomen. Duidelijk een Amphibia: de kleine wijzer met de pijlpunt, de secondewijzer met de 'gehaktbal', de grote kroon, de inox kast, de bezzel met ronde bolletjes (en geen driehoekje), "Amphibia" op de achterkant... er staat alleen Komandirskie op de wijzerplaat. Nu maar hopen, dat hij wat meer waterdicht is dan mijn verzopen Komandirskie.

Zoek de verschillen...









De verzopen Komandirskie, toen hij nog niet verzopen was.







De Amphidirskie


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Nu maar hopen, dat hij wat meer waterdicht is dan mijn verzopen Komandirskie.


Er staat toch een duikboot op de dial ;-)


----------



## MarcoUnkel




----------



## Inca Bloc

drie stuks deze keer, twee zijn reeds toegekomen bij de AD, maar ze zullen er nog eventjes blijven tot ik tijd heb om ze te gaan halen, en ééntje word op kantoor geleverd, dus die heb ik meteen....

Deze twee liggen bij de AD :

DS2 chrono (HAQ, TC)







DS multi 8














en dan is er nog de Casio G-shock AWG-M100B-1AER, die ik zoals àl mijn Casio's, weer bij MYR-watches besteld heb :


----------



## N1ck_

Rolex GMT Master II 116710BLNR.
Het blauw van de bezel is zo speciaal, echt onbeschrijfelijk hoe het telkens anders oogt in het licht.


----------



## Martin_B

N1ck_ said:


> Rolex GMT Master II 116710BLNR.
> Het blauw van de bezel is zo speciaal, echt onbeschrijfelijk hoe het telkens anders oogt in het licht.


Prachtig :-!


----------



## daangoumans

Geen horloge, maar een box deze keer.
Zal mij motiveren om goed te sparen, om hem te vullen met vele mooie klokken!


----------



## Skv

Voor de lege rechterpols!


----------



## Martin_B

Yes eindelijk binnen!!
Alleen even een snelle iPhone pic, shoot volgt later


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Yes eindelijk binnen!!
> Alleen even een snelle iPhone pic, shoot volgt later


ruilen tegen mijn PLA diver? ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc

OT: die blauwe sunburst popped er wel écht uit he Martin  Damn fine watch!


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> OT: die blauwe sunburst popped er wel écht uit he Martin  Damn fine watch!


Echt wel. Prachtig horloge, alleen wil ik er nog een bruine band op zetten.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Echt wel. Prachtig horloge, alleen wil ik er nog een bruine band op zetten.


een mooie blauwe struisvogelband (zoals op mijn Atlantic) zo imo ook erg mooi zijn


----------



## Inca Bloc

is de postbode trouwens al geweest? ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> is de postbode trouwens al geweest? ;-)


Nóg niet...


----------



## Inca Bloc

zo ver het "prioritair verzenden en levering binnen de 24h"-verhaal dus....B-post/scammers :-(


----------



## Proenski

Onderweg; een Japanner uit Amerika b-)

Ik kwam erachter dat een Quarz horloge soms toch best handig is. Qua formaat ca. 45 mm is het een beetje een gok want mijn ideale maat is over het algemeen tussen de 38 en 42 mm.


----------



## Skv

Gekocht en onderweg:









Het merkt is mij volledig onbekend en het zal ongetwijfeld niet veel voorstellen. Ik heb hem gekocht omdat ik de uitstraling mooi vindt. Los geplaatste uurmarkeringen, een los geplaatst merklogo, de 'stick' wijzers en de tonneau case.. 
Heerlijk jaren 70. Zal wat meer foto's plaatsen als ik hem heb ontvangen! Zal ergens eind deze week zijn. Was behoorlijk goedkoop dus ik kan me er bijna geen buil aan vallen.

Heb alleen nog even zitten twijfelen of de 'lume pips' geen gaatjes in de wijzerplaat zijn waar eerder andere indices op hebben gezeten, maar ik heb geconcludeerd dat het in orde lijkt te zijn. Zo op het oog is hij aardig ongeschonden!


----------



## JohnGo

Jelle86 said:


> Gekocht en onderweg:
> 
> View attachment 1845210
> 
> 
> Het merkt is mij volledig onbekend en het zal ongetwijfeld niet veel voorstellen. Ik heb hem gekocht omdat ik de uitstraling mooi vindt. Los geplaatste uurmarkeringen, een los geplaatst merklogo, de 'stick' wijzers en de tonneau case..
> Heerlijk jaren 70. Zal wat meer foto's plaatsen als ik hem heb ontvangen! Zal ergens eind deze week zijn. Was behoorlijk goedkoop dus ik kan me er bijna geen buil aan vallen.
> 
> Heb alleen nog even zitten twijfelen of de 'lume pips' geen gaatjes in de wijzerplaat zijn waar eerder andere indices op hebben gezeten, maar ik heb geconcludeerd dat het in orde lijkt te zijn. Zo op het oog is hij aardig ongeschonden!


't Is een geinig ding je 'AROMA' Datejust :-d ben benieuwd...


----------



## JohnGo

Na een weekje bij de douane gelogeerd te hebben in volpension met een aangegeven waarde van slechts 150 dollar, bedroeg de hotelrekening van onze 'vrienden' 29.05 €. Aangezien het pakje uit de US als registered mail binnengekomen was voegde onze nationale postmaatschappij daar nog eens 12 euro formaliteiten aan toe. Maar we gaan daar niet over zeuren want mijn nieuwe aanwinst is me wel wat meer waard dan de aangegeven waarde.

Waarom?

NH36 Kaliber (generische 4r36 van Seiko) ipv 7S26 in een SKX-kast, met hackfunctie dus.
MiiK wijzerplaat met plongeur wijzers, een kunstwerkje! Vooraleer Bill Yao zijn eigen ontwerpen begon te fabriceren, modificieerde hij zelf Seiko's en ETA-uurwerken en verkocht hij wijzers en wijzerplaten... Die dingen zijn ondertussen een jaar of acht uitverkocht.
Triple-grip bezel met 12uurs Dagaz insert, ook moeilijk te vinden.
AR-Saffier, licht gebold.
'Knurled' kroon.
Bead blasted of zoals ze hier zeggen, geparelstraald, wat weer eens wat anders is kwa finish dan gewoon gepolished.

Genoeg gezwetst, ik laat de fotootjes voor zich spreken:





































Grtz,

John


----------



## epezikpajoow

SKX007 met saffier en zwarte dag/datum op solid oyster



Fijn weekend alvast!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

JohnGo said:


> 't Is een geinig ding je 'AROMA' Datejust :-d ben benieuwd...


Paar fotos!

Niks bijzonders maar op zn minst een leuk klokje.


----------



## Bidle

Aan deze kant is het rustig,... wel wat nieuwe dingen, maar lig een redelijke waardeloze post zonder foto's. 

- (Helaas) Vergulde Junghans met mooi 88 kaliber.
- Rood gouden GP uit begin jaren zestig met een GP03 kaliber zou ook met originele sluiting komen,.. maar die was nep. :-(
- Genta die weer retour is,.... :-( is me al lang niet overkomen, maar het overkomt mij dus ook nog steeds. Horloge klopte niet qua specs. 
- 3 oude Minerva's met cal. 48, maar daar liggen er inmiddels al redelijk wat van. ;-)
- Oude Gruen Airflight compleet met doos en papieren. Erg leuk en toch voor velen nog redelijk onbekend. 

Zal binnenkort eens kijken of ik wat foto's kan maken. :think: :-d ;-)


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Aan deze kant is het rustig,... wel wat nieuwe dingen, maar lig een redelijke waardeloze post zonder foto's.
> 
> - (Helaas) Vergulde Junghans met mooi 88 kaliber.
> - Rood gouden GP uit begin jaren zestig met een GP03 kaliber zou ook met originele sluiting komen,.. maar die was nep. :-(
> - Genta die weer retour is,.... :-( is me al lang niet overkomen, maar het overkomt mij dus ook nog steeds. Horloge klopte niet qua specs.
> - 3 oude Minerva's met cal. 48, maar daar liggen er inmiddels al redelijk wat van. ;-)
> - Oude Gruen Airflight compleet met doos en papieren. Erg leuk en toch voor velen nog redelijk onbekend.
> 
> Zal binnenkort eens kijken of ik wat foto's kan maken. :think: :-d ;-)


Veel tekst....haha. Komt wel goed met de foto's ;-).

Bij mij is het ook rustig..sterker nog, niets binnen en niets echt onderweg. In December zal in ieder geval een kickstarter moeten binnen komen en hopelijk ook mijn eerste bullhead als die dan gemaakt is.


----------



## Proenski

epezikpajoow said:


> SKX007 met saffier en zwarte dag/datum op solid oyster
> 
> Fijn weekend alvast!
> 
> Eric
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Een 007 en een vijfje horen eigenlijk in elke collectie thuis als je het mij vraagt :-!


----------



## Proenski

De Japanner is binnen, een Quartz horloge dit keer vanwege het gemak. Ondanks het formaat (was een beetje een gok) draagt ie comfortabel


----------



## GeneH

AP Royal Oak homage precies, ik zou hem op donker bruine lederen band gooien!


----------



## Proenski

Een vleugje AP heeft ie zeker. Een leren band zal lastig worden ben ik bang, je ziet het niet goed op de foto maar de band "loopt in de kast" en is op dat punt ca. 12 mm breed. Nu kan ik wel een bandje versnijden maar ik denk niet dat je het zo voor elkaar krijgt dat de band mooi de kast raakt op het smalste punt.

Model heet Equalizer overigens.


----------



## steegmans

Mijn eerste Seiko is een feit!

Omdat ik goed voor de hond gezorgd heb brachten mijn ouders dit voor me mee uit NY.

Het type is SNDD61.



















BTW: zie net dat ik de datum nog even moet instellen!


----------



## Bidle

Mooi!


----------



## Proenski

steegmans said:


> Mijn eerste Seiko is een feit!
> 
> Omdat ik goed voor de hond gezorgd heb brachten mijn ouders dit voor me mee uit NY.
> 
> Het type is SNDD61.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: zie net dat ik de datum nog even moet instellen!


Apart...


----------



## fliegerchrono

Civilian Sturmanskie


----------



## Skwere




----------



## Skv

Mijn eerste Tissot! Baal er wel een beetje van dat er wat krasjes op de wijzerplaat zitten, rond het midden en naast de date. Verder in prima conditie, ook niet veel voor betaald. Ben er wel gelukkig mee


----------



## Proenski

Netjes hoor die Tissot, gaat volgens mij ook prima op een klassieke leren band of iets sportievers zelfs. Krasjes etc. lijken onvermijdelijk als je vintage koopt. Al heb ik daar zelf weinig ervaring mee.


----------



## Skv

Klopt van die krasjes, maar als het op de plaat is, is het meestal en onkundige horlogemaker geweest. Vind ik altijd wat kwalijker dan gebruikssporen aan de kast of band door een overenthousiaste gebruiker. Ach, de prijs was prima en ik ben er blij mee. Laat hem vooralsnog op staal, bijna alle klokjes die ik heb zijn al op leer.


----------



## Proenski

Tsja, of een onkundige eigenaar. Dat is ook wat mij weerhoudt om met vintage horloges in de weer te gaan..


----------



## Skv

De charme van horloges van 40+ jaar oud heeft toch echt wel wat. Die klokjes hebben een eigen historie, of verhaal. En ze zijn ouder dan Ik ben. Daar kan geen glimmende nieuwe klok tegenop!


----------



## Martin_B

Jelle86 said:


> Mijn eerste Tissot! Baal er wel een beetje van dat er wat krasjes op de wijzerplaat zitten, rond het midden en naast de date. Verder in prima conditie, ook niet veel voor betaald. Ben er wel gelukkig mee


Ik vind hem prachtig, krasjes of niet :-!


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ik vind hem prachtig, krasjes of niet :-!


+1
Helemaal goed!


----------



## epezikpajoow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Mooie aanwinst, daar ga je geen spijt van krijgen!!


----------



## Proenski

Jelle86 said:


> De charme van horloges van 40+ jaar oud heeft toch echt wel wat. Die klokjes hebben een eigen historie, of verhaal. En ze zijn ouder dan Ik ben. Daar kan geen glimmende nieuwe klok tegenop!


Ik ben 40+ dus voor mij ligt de vintage lat hoger :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Mooi !!


----------



## GeneH

Prachtige Tudor!


----------



## JohnGo

Martin_B said:


> Ik vind hem prachtig, krasjes of niet :-!


Ik ook. En met de originele ss band! Mooi horloge!


----------



## Skv

JohnGo said:


> Ik ook. En met de originele ss band! Mooi horloge!


Thanks! Ik vraag het me een beetje af van de band. Hij is bij de aansluiting (achter de end link) net heel iets breder dan de lugs. Een of 2mm lijkt het.. Maar misschien is het de originele wel en hoort het! Kan nergens een foto vinden van hoe hij in 1969 werd aangeboden. Band staat er mooi bij bij iig!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Niet al te beste Verkopersfoto's, maar toch, mijn nieuwe Poljot Strela


----------



## 104RS

fliegerchrono said:


> Niet al te beste Verkopersfoto's, maar toch, mijn nieuwe Poljot Strela


Erg mooi horloge, ik heb op de taal van de graveringen in de kast na exact hetzelfde type.
Mooi formaat van 38MM, alleen de kast is jammer genoeg wat aan de dikke kant, dit komt mede door de glazen caseback.

Ik heb de mijne destijds overgenomen van merl, nooit spijt van gehad |>


----------



## T_I

Gisteren een leuke kleine vangst die ik via facebook had gedaan opgehaald...










Geinig horloge, voelt wat goedkoop aan, kan online niets vinden van het merk, wat ook komt doordat elke searchengine die ik geprobeerd heb Coriental vervangt door Oriental. *zucht*

Het glaasje hefet een leuke facet rand in het midden. Op deze foto is die rand goed te zien.


----------



## Proenski

Geinig ding, ik denk jaren 70. Ik heb ook even gekeken maar kan ook niets vinden van dit merk, misschien dat het uurwerk iets oplevert?


----------



## T_I

Goede, hij zal helaas nu al open moeten. Gisteren liep ie netjes op tijd, vandaag stond ie een halve dag achter. Ik dacht 'm op tijd te zetten, maar de kroon kwam er uit.


----------



## GeneH

Vandaag eindelijk toegekomen



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## steegmans

2 exemplaren op de kop getikt:

Een zeer mooie AVI-8 Flyboy Automatic










En een Invicta Pro Diver 8926c










De AVI-8 bevalt me heel erg goed, de Invicta is een beetje een teleurstelling omdat ik hem wat klein vind.
Gelukkig heeft hij geen fortuin gekost!


----------



## GeneH

Van watch2day.nl zeker? 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## steegmans

Inderdaad!

En sinds ik jouw foto's gezien heb, heb ik spijt dat ik die Deep Blue heb laten schieten!


----------



## GeneH

Haha, is de tweede keer dat ik die daar zie passeren en eerste keer ook laten schieten... Achteraf enorm spijt van dus nu ni meer getwijfeld


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone 5S met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

De PR 516 die ik twee weken geleden had gekocht is inmiddels weer verkocht en zijn opvolger is zojuist gearriveerd!


























Helemaal in NOS staat, met factuur en extra links. Klok stamt uit 1976 en heeft een Omega 1010 Ebouche als basis. Hacking secondewijzer, quick-set datum en automatisch opwindend.

Drie zaken die me het meest aanspreken
-wijzers gaan onder de uurindices door;
-de oranje secondenwijzer
-de geïntegreerde endlinks.

Conclusie: Blij! *O*

Dit was de oude:


----------



## merl

Mooi! Geniet er van.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Deze sinds gisteren, ben er erg blij mee!



Eric


----------



## merl

epezikpajoow said:


> Deze sinds gisteren, ben er erg blij mee!
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Een klassieker! Staat zeer hoog op mijn lijstje.


----------



## epezikpajoow

I know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Goeie switch!


----------



## Bidle

Dat is een beste duiker. Heb hem weleens in mijn handen mogen houden en was erg onder de indruk van de kwaliteit!! 
Een mooie dikke bruine band zou hem af en toe ook niet misstaan. 

Geniet er van!!


----------



## Proenski

Orient STI Commuter, was "bijvangst" bij aanschaf van een andere Orient. Absoluut geen spijt van!


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Orient STI Commuter, was "bijvangst" bij aanschaf van een andere Orient. Absoluut geen spijt van!
> 
> View attachment 2235194


Wow, als dit de bijvangst is ben ik wel benieuwd naar de main catch. Wat deze betreft, want one!


----------



## Proenski

T_I said:


> Wow, als dit de bijvangst is ben ik wel benieuwd naar de main catch. Wat deze betreft, want one!


Ik wilde nog graag een Orient Bambino, eerste model in het zwart dus dat was nr. 1. Deze commuter wordt niet meer gemaakt maar is nog wel her en der te vinden. Ook geproduceerd met zwarte en blauwe wijzerplaat.


----------



## T_I

In het blauw ook mooi, maar helaas geen budget meer.


----------



## Proenski

Tja, een bekend probleem :think: :-d ;-)


----------



## MarcoUnkel

De linker


----------



## epezikpajoow




----------



## U R a Bus

De laatste maand ben ik redelijk Fortis ingesteld :


----------



## JohnGo

U R a Bus said:


> De laatste maand ben ik redelijk Fortis ingesteld :
> 
> View attachment 2291050
> View attachment 2291058
> View attachment 2291066
> View attachment 2291074


Mooie horloges hoor van Fortis en leuke goodies, een ruimtehandschoen en die pilotenhelm-display 

Tof :-!


----------



## Proenski

MarcoUnkel said:


> De linker
> View attachment 2289834


Ik roep altijd dat iedereen een vijfje in zijn collectie moet hebben |>


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Proenski said:


> Ik roep altijd dat iedereen een vijfje in zijn collectie moet hebben |>


Ben gek op Seiko vijfies  wat je voor het bedrag krijgt, daar kan niks tegenop.


----------



## Proenski

MarcoUnkel said:


> Ben gek op Seiko vijfies  wat je voor het bedrag krijgt, daar kan niks tegenop.


Jazeker wel, horloges van Orient.. :-!


----------



## boeing767

Niet helemaal eerlijk, ik heb hem nog niet (en dat gaat volgens de planning ook nog wel even duren), maar ik heb me ingeschreven op het Kickstarter project van Helgray.
Volgens de planning moet hij er in juni/juli zijn... De voorpret gaat dus nog wel even duren :-d

Niet lang getwijfeld over de kleur, gewoon de blauwe gekozen b-)


----------



## Bidle

Zeker een mooi horloge, maar vind het voor mezelf iets te veel weg hebben van een paar andere merken.


----------



## Proenski

Zeker niet verkeerd die Helgray maar als Orient fan ben ik voor deze gegaan. Op dit moment voorzien van een lichtbruine race strap, echt een super combi!


----------



## rtvdoorn

Vandaag binnengekomen, moet nog een onderhoudsbeurt krijgen (dag loopt wel, maar is zwaar ontsteld). Iemand adviezen voor een goede horlogier in de regio Utrecht?

Citizen 6501 uit juli 1973:


----------



## RobertGerard

Fraaie!! Proenski!


----------



## RobertGerard

Hier de mijne van gisteren: Waltham Export Australië rond 1910 










Groets


----------



## marco v




----------



## Proenski

U heeft bijna alleen maar Steinharts? :-o


----------



## boeing767

marco v said:


>


Die heb ik even gemist, wist niet dat de Chrono II ook in het bronze verkrijgbaar was. Mooi ding!


----------



## Skv

Bidle said:


> Zeker een mooi horloge, maar vind het voor mezelf iets te veel weg hebben van een paar andere merken.


De Tudor Heritage komt bij mij direct bovendrijven. http://www.tudorwatch.com/en/heritage-chrono-blue/


----------



## marco v

Officieel is hij ook niet in brons verkrijgbaar. Er zijn er maar 2 van gemaakt.


----------



## marco v

Proenski said:


> U heeft bijna alleen maar Steinharts? :-o


het valt een beetje op...
ik ben de laatste tijd bij dit merk blijven hangen om diverse redenen en heb er nog 4 op mijn wishlist staan.


----------



## MichielV

Nou, het was even wachten, maar dat was het volkomen waard. :-!


----------



## MaximusNL

Heb hem zojuist bij de lijst toegevoegd. Half Januari komt de grail watch: de Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean met witte cijfers.


----------



## Proenski

MichielV said:


> Nou, het was even wachten, maar dat was het volkomen waard. :-!


Apart ontwerpen en het ziet er zeker uit als vakwerk! Ik moet nog wel wennen aan de kroon, die is vrij prominent en aan de afleesbaarheid


----------



## Bidle

Jelle86 said:


> De Tudor Heritage komt bij mij direct bovendrijven. Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue - Official Tudor Website


Die ook wel, maar doelde op de Habring2 splitchrono serie.

@MichielV: Dat zijn de betere aanwinsten; erg mooi en zeker het wachten waard.


----------



## MichielV

Proenski said:


> Apart ontwerpen en het ziet er zeker uit als vakwerk! Ik moet nog wel wennen aan de kroon, die is vrij prominent en aan de afleesbaarheid


De kroon is inderdaad vrij prominent, maar ook erg uniek. Heeft een speciaal locking systeem, wat je niet snel ergens anders zal vinden. Daarnaast een mooi stukje vakmanschap uit Nederland! :-!

En wat betreft de afleesbaarheid; Als je er op de juiste manier naar kijkt dan zie je het vrij goed. Zeker in de eerste foto, waar de seconden wijzer nog een beetje helpt ;-)



Bidle said:


> Die ook wel, maar doelde op de Habring2 splitchrono serie.
> 
> @MichielV: Dat zijn de betere aanwinsten; erg mooi en zeker het wachten waard.


Thanks, ben er ook erg blij mee. Draagt erg comfortabel en is weer eens iets heel anders dan de rest van mijn collectie :-!


----------



## Proenski

Alweer een paar weken oud maar deze ging toch vaak om de pols met de afgelopen feestdagen. Voor de prijs is het echt een fantastisch ding en de leren band is zelfs een van de betere die ik in deze prijsklasse ben tegengekomen. Daarom heb ik de Bambino met romeinse cijfers ook maar op de wensenlijst gezet :-d


----------



## Bidle

Op de valreep toch nog een aanwinst die ik wil delen. Deze Panerai 317K had ik vanaf het begin meteen besteld,... daarna twee jaar moeten wachten, want men had allerlei problemen. Eerst met het maken van het gat in de keramische kast voor de chrono functie. Daarna kwam het zwarte uurwerk niet door de kwaliteitskeuring. Gelijk is toen ook besloten om enkel de K-serie uit te rusten met dit uurwerk. 
Gelijk besloot Panerai ook maar voor het gemak deze enkel te verdelen via de officiële boutiques!! Kortom not amused en er ook niet meer naar om gekeken,... althans je komt het horloge toch tegen. Vorige week van een collega verzamelaar nieuw in doos aangeboden gekregen en het toch maar gedaan. Het is en blijft een mooie klok, dus waarom ook niet. Enfin,... enkele foto's gemaakt enkel niet van Bidle-kwaliteit, maar toch niet verkeerd.

Ook grappig dat ik al een bandje had gekocht en die dus al jaren hier in een doosje lag,.... wellicht moest het toch zo zijn. ;-)


Panerai 317K Black Knight 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Panerai 317K Black Knight 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Het beruchte gat voor de chrono en het mooi gebolde saffier glas:

Panerai 317K Black Knight 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Panerai 317K Black Knight 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


Panerai 317K Black Knight 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Heren een goed uiteinde en bovenal een gezond 2015!!


----------



## MHe225

WOW Bidle, dat is met recht een knaller / uitsmijter / .....

Gefeliciteerd en we kijken nu al uit naar Bidle-kwaliteit foto's (inclusief macro opnames).


----------



## merl

Erg mooi! Met stip een van je mooiste. De beste wensen voor 2015


----------



## SearChart

Seiko SKX013


----------



## Bidle

Bedankt heren, ben er weer erg blij mee! 



SearChart said:


> Seiko SKX013


Altijd goed een degelijke vertrouwde alleskunner. Wat mij betreft ook net iets leuker dan de 007.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Altijd goed een degelijke vertrouwde alleskunner. Wat mij betreft ook net iets leuker dan de 007.


Je bedoelt, net iets kleiner dan de 007 :-d

Maar zeker, beide modellen zijn toppers :-!


----------



## Bidle

Je hebt gelijk, was in de war. Doelde namelijk tov het model met de kroon op 3 uur.


----------



## SearChart

Bidle said:


> Altijd goed een degelijke vertrouwde alleskunner. Wat mij betreft ook net iets leuker dan de 007.





Proenski said:


> Je bedoelt, net iets kleiner dan de 007 :-d
> 
> Maar zeker, beide modellen zijn toppers :-!


Kleiner maar ook wel leuker, ik vind de 013 eigenlijk mooier en fijner dragen dan de 007 op mijn kleine pols.


----------



## Proenski

SearChart said:


> Kleiner maar ook wel leuker, ik vind de 013 eigenlijk mooier en fijner dragen dan de 007 op mijn kleine pols.


Het is maar waar je de voorkeur aangeeft natuurlijk, ik heb ook een vrij dunne maar wel platte pols en de 007 draagt erg comfortabel. Een duiker mag van mij ook best iets groter zijn dan bijvoorbeeld een dress watch.


----------



## merl

Ik ben een tijdje een beetje stil geweest hier maar ik ben er weer ;-)
Gisteren een nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen.
Het model is geliefd bij duikhorloge liefhebbers en bij Seiko liefhebbers.
Tot voor kort begreep ik dat niet echt :-d maar nu wel 
Goede foto's moet ik nog maken maar aangezien dit mijn lastigst te fotograferen horloge is nu maar even een foto met mijn mobieltje.










De Seiko MM300. Mijn eerste Seiko met daarin een GS uurwerk, gelukkig niet met een GS prijs.
Ik heb vele Seikos gehad maar dit is qua kwaliteits gevoel toch wel de beste tot nu toe.
Dit kan echter zomaar volgende week veranderen als een andere Seiko binnen zou moeten komen ;-)

Hier de achterkant. Het is een monobloc kast.


----------



## Bidle

Heb hem al vaak in mijn handen gehad en het is idd echt een heel mooi horloge. Met name de afwerking ben ik toch elke keer weer van onder de indruk. Geniet er van!!

Ben nu wel heeeeeel benieuwd wat er nog onderweg is,... eentje met het felbegeerde GS op de wijzerplaat??


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Heb hem al vaak in mijn handen gehad en het is idd echt een heel mooi horloge. Met name de afwerking ben ik toch elke keer weer van onder de indruk. Geniet er van!!
> 
> Ben nu wel heeeeeel benieuwd wat er nog onderweg is,... eentje met het felbegeerde GS op de wijzerplaat??


Dank! Nee, geen GS . Al gaan er geruchten dat het gebruikte uurwerk ook voor een 2015 GS model gebruikt gaat worden....


----------



## Proenski

Super die Marine Master! Echt een "kloink" van een klok :-!


----------



## MaximusNL

Net vers opgehaald: de Omega Seamaster PO 8500:


----------



## TahWahLord

Vandaag opgehaald bij een juwelier in Amsterdam. NOMOS Tangente 139.


----------



## merl

In een week tijd weer een mooie nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen.
De Seiko Brightz SDGZ013.










Deze LE van 500 stuks, uitgebracht eind 2014, is ter gelegeheid van dat het 50 jaar geleden is dat Seiko's eerste chronograaf uitgebracht werd: de single pusher Seiko crown chronograph.

Het panda design heeft veel weg van de bekende vintage Seiko 6138-8020 met daarbij een vleugje El Primero 
De chrono registers zijn goed herkenbaar doordat deze zwart gemaakt zijn. Het secondenwijzer register is zilvergrijs.
Het steentje in de kroon is Onyx.

Het uurwerk is de nieuwe Seiko 8R48 34J. Deze heeft, net als de 8R28, drie verticale clutches waardoor alle chrono wijzers vloeiend en continu lopen. Dit schijnt iets unieks te zijn van Seiko.
Dit model wordt handgemaakt in Ninohe Tokei Kogyo.

De specs:
Max wrist size: 20.0cm(7.8inch)
Case Bracelet: Titanium (with Dia-shiled)
Crystal: Sapphire/ See-through back: Hardlex
Diameter: 41.9 mm (without the crown)
Thickness: 14.7 mm Weight: 135g
Movement: 8R48 34J Automatic (with Hand winding and Hack function)
Accuracy: +25/-15 sec/day
Power reserve: 45 Hour
Water resistance: 10 ATM 
48.9mm x 41.9mm x 14.7mm

De geruchten:
- Het schijnt dat Seiko dit jaar een non-spring drive GS chrono gaat uitbrengen met daarin dit uurwerk. Uiteraard dan afgewerkt naar GS maatstaven.
- Het schijnt ook dat de kast voor een GS model gebruikt gaat worden.




























Hier naast de 6138-8020 (niet mijn foto):


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> In een week tijd weer een mooie nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen: e Seiko Brightz SDGZ013.
> 
> Hier naast de 6138-8020 (niet mijn foto):


Dat is wel een hele fraaie aanwinst, Merl. Gefeliciteerd - zal vast wat moeite gekost hebben om er eentje te bemachtigen.

Moet zeggen, ik blijf de "oude" Seiko Chronografen toch wel heel erg mooi vinden. Deze 6138-8020 is geen uitzondering en ik zou het niet erg vinden die in mijn verzameling te hebben. Maar eerst de Pogue (6139-6002)


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Dat is wel een hele fraaie aanwinst, Merl. Gefeliciteerd - zal vast wat moeite gekost hebben om er eentje te bemachtigen.
> 
> Moet zeggen, ik blijf de "oude" Seiko Chronografen toch wel heel erg mooi vinden. Deze 6138-8020 is geen uitzondering en ik zou het niet erg vinden die in mijn verzameling te hebben. Maar eerst de Pogue (6139-6002)


Dank je! Deze moest vanuit Japan komen. Voor het eerst gebruik gemaakt van Rakuten en dat ging prima.

Heb je nou nog steeds geen Pogue?


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> In een week tijd weer een mooie nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen.
> De Seiko Brightz SDGZ013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deze LE van 500 stuks, uitgebracht eind 2014, is ter gelegeheid van dat het 50 jaar geleden is dat Seiko's eerste chronograaf uitgebracht werd: de single pusher Seiko crown chronograph.


Wow, gefeliciteerd! Echt een heel fraaie Seiko, afwerking gaat richting een GS als ik het zo zie |>


----------



## Shadowjack

merl said:


> In een week tijd weer een mooie nieuwe aanwinst mogen ontvangen.
> De Seiko Brightz SDGZ013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deze LE van 500 stuks, uitgebracht eind 2014, is ter gelegeheid van dat het 50 jaar geleden is dat Seiko's eerste chronograaf uitgebracht werd: de single pusher Seiko crown chronograph.
> 
> Het panda design heeft veel weg van de bekende vintage Seiko 6138-8020 met daarbij een vleugje El Primero
> De chrono registers zijn goed herkenbaar doordat deze zwart gemaakt zijn. Het secondenwijzer register is zilvergrijs.
> Het steentje in de kroon is Onyx.
> 
> Het uurwerk is de nieuwe Seiko 8R48 34J. Deze heeft, net als de 8R28, drie verticale clutches waardoor alle chrono wijzers vloeiend en continu lopen. Dit schijnt iets unieks te zijn van Seiko.
> Dit model wordt handgemaakt in Ninohe Tokei Kogyo.
> 
> De specs:
> Max wrist size: 20.0cm(7.8inch)
> Case Bracelet: Titanium (with Dia-shiled)
> Crystal: Sapphire/ See-through back: Hardlex
> Diameter: 41.9 mm (without the crown)
> Thickness: 14.7 mm Weight: 135g
> Movement: 8R48 34J Automatic (with Hand winding and Hack function)
> Accuracy: +25/-15 sec/day
> Power reserve: 45 Hour
> Water resistance: 10 ATM
> 48.9mm x 41.9mm x 14.7mm
> 
> De geruchten:
> - Het schijnt dat Seiko dit jaar een non-spring drive GS chrono gaat uitbrengen met daarin dit uurwerk. Uiteraard dan afgewerkt naar GS maatstaven.
> - Het schijnt ook dat de kast voor een GS model gebruikt gaat worden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier naast de 6138-8020 (niet mijn foto):


Heel erg mooi!


----------



## merl

Dank! De afwerking is inderdaad zeer goed. Vergelijkbaar met de MM300.


----------



## Proenski

Een Sturmanskie, ik vond 'm te geinig om te laten liggen. Het is een handopwinder met het Poljot 2614 uurwerkje.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Dank! De afwerking is inderdaad zeer goed. Vergelijkbaar met de MM300.


Mooi horloge kerel!! Je bent goed op dreef, kan me voorstellen dat je er weer erg blij mee bent!!



Proenski said:


> Een Sturmanskie, ik vond 'm te geinig om te laten liggen. Het is een handopwinder met het Poljot 2614 uurwerkje.
> 
> View attachment 2657930


Leuke kleurencombinatie, denk dat ik een vale bruine band erop zou doen.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Mooi horloge kerel!! Je bent goed op dreef, kan me voorstellen dat je er weer erg blij mee bent!!


Dank dank! Ik zou zomaar de rest weg kunnen doen en alleen deze twee houden. Gelukkig is dat waarschijnlijk volgende week weer anders ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Leuke kleurencombinatie, denk dat ik een vale bruine band erop zou doen.


Hmm, dat zou ook een optie kunnen zijn. Ik kreeg 'm geleverd met een zwarte band (niet deze) in plaats van de blauwe zoals afgebeeld bij de verkoper. De blauwe krijg ik nog nagestuurd. Ik denk dat dit ook een kandidaat is voor een leuke nato maar die heb ik niet zoveel in de 18 mm maat.


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> Dank dank! Ik zou zomaar de rest weg kunnen doen en alleen deze twee houden. Gelukkig is dat waarschijnlijk volgende week weer anders ;-)


Deze twee zou ik sowieso in de collectie houden :-!

Hoewel ik die MM ook heel gaaf vind ben zeer tevreden met mijn (gemodde) 007's en heb vooralsnog niet de behoefte aan een meer serieuze duiker. In het water zwem ik hooguit :-d


----------



## GeneH

Aangezien ik de 27ste een jaartje ouder word heeft mijn vriendin blijkbaar deze horloge gekocht, wordt vandaag of maandag geleverd...Altijd al wel fan van het merk geweest, is niet iedereen zijn smaak maar ik hou er wel van en daar draait het uiteindelijk allemaal om.

Ballast Valiant BL-3108-09 Swiss Quartz


----------



## JohnGo

GWX5600C-7 - G-Shock, Mens, Tough, Tide, Water Resistant, Digital, Watches




























Heel tevreden van mijn eerste Casio G-Shock, alhoewel de leesbaarheid met het negatieve display onder bepaalde omstandigheden minder is, maar de auto illumination functie (pols 40° draaien) biedt meestal wel uitkomst. Het horloge heeft zich ook al iedere nacht trouw om 02.02u gesynchroniseerd met de atoomklok :-!

Grt,

John


----------



## Webrunner

Vandaag kwam eindelijk de Obris Morgan Explorer II binnen 








Omdat ik geen sterfotograaf ben nog even eentje van de site (die je mag gebruiken)


----------



## MHe225

Mijn laatste aanwinst is een oude bekende hier - het blijft binnen de familie, zeg maar.









Ik zal jullie niet vervelen met allerlei bespiegelingen en hoe een en ander uiteindelijk zijn beslag gekregen heeft. Laten we het er maar bij houden dat ik buitengewoon blij ben met deze toevoeging aan mijn collectie.

Bidle bedankt |>


----------



## Bidle

Mooi horloge, zie je niet vaak,.... althans de meeste van ons niet. ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Zonder twijfel een van de mooiste horloges hier binnen Kaliber, een ronduit geweldig design!
Persoonlijk vond ik het ook de mooiste van het drietal "Bidle" Minerva's, het zal vast geen eenvoudige beslissing geweest zijn om hem te verkopen.

Hoe dan ook, gefeliciteerd Ron |>



MHe225 said:


> Mijn laatste aanwinst is een oude bekende hier - het blijft binnen de familie, zeg maar.
> 
> View attachment 2901506
> 
> 
> Ik zal jullie niet vervelen met allerlei bespiegelingen en hoe een en ander uiteindelijk zijn beslag gekregen heeft. Laten we het er maar bij houden dat ik buitengewoon blij ben met deze toevoeging aan mijn collectie.
> 
> Bidle bedankt |>


----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Zonder twijfel een van de mooiste horloges hier binnen Kaliber, een ronduit geweldig design!
> Persoonlijk vond ik het ook de mooiste van het drietal "Bidle" Minerva's, het zal vast geen eenvoudige beslissing geweest zijn om hem te verkopen.
> 
> Hoe dan ook, gefeliciteerd Ron |>


Blijft voor mij ook één van de mooiste het geluk was dan ook voor Ron dat ik er 3 had! Nu nog één die ik zo nu en dan draag en één nieuw ongedragen in doos. Kortom het is hem van harte gegund.


----------



## MHe225

104RS said:


> Zonder twijfel een van de mooiste horloges hier binnen Kaliber, een ronduit geweldig design! Persoonlijk vond ik het ook de mooiste van het drietal "Bidle" Minerva's, het zal vast geen eenvoudige beslissing geweest zijn om hem te verkopen. Hoe dan ook, gefeliciteerd Ron
> |>


Helemaal eens - Bidle heeft mij op het spoor van Minerva gezet en zijn foto van dit horloge was de eerste keer dat ik (bewust) 'n Minerva zag, Google leidt al gauw tot meer en elke volgende keer als een van Bidle's Minerva's langskwam ..... 




Bidle said:


> Blijft voor mij ook één van de mooiste het geluk was dan ook voor Ron dat ik er 3 had! Nu nog één die ik zo nu en dan draag en één nieuw ongedragen in doos. Kortom het is hem van harte gegund.


Dit is een verhaal met een goed einde en ik ben zeer blij dat Bidle bereid was één van zijn drie Heritages te laten gaan. 
Ik schreef het al eerder, geloof ik: #45 heeft z'n definitieve bestemming gevonden. Dit is een blijver. En zal regelmatig in de buitenlucht toeven - al weer sinds zondag om mijn pols. Nog maar een plaatje (because I can, in goed Nederlands)








zie wel dat ik beter moet poetsen als ik hi-res foto's maak


----------



## Proenski

Het bandje, het horloge is een maand of twee ouder ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Beetje genant, maar ....... Bovenstaand horloge is waarschijnlijk mijn enige aanwinst (als in aankoop) van 2015. Het is evenwel mogelijk dat een paar horloges die in de pijplijn zitten ook dit jaar binnen komen. Net zoals de 2 klokjes die ik nu laat zien; beiden medio 2014 gekocht / besteld en heel toevallig kwamen ze allebei deze week binnen.

Als eerste, 'n geheel nieuw merk van Hollandse bodem, we hebben er eerder over gepraat in deze hoek en de oplettende lezer heeft ook mijn interesse opgemerkt:


MHe225 said:


> ... Ik schreef het al eerder, ik heb zeker interesse in de STP - Staudt Twenthe Praeludium - en hoop niet enig nieuws en wellicht zelfs de boot te missen.


Dit heeft tot wat PB-tjes met Yvo Staudt geleid, een bankiere transactie en uiteindelijk een verzending via DHL (die niet geheel van een leien dakje ging). Maar, om een Oud Hollands spreekwoord te bezigen: All is well that ends well









wat jullie (nog) niet kunnen zien is dat ik voor de Special Edition gekozen heb; net op tijd, nummer 5/5









(Yvo) Staudt heeft een bijzonder fraai horloge in de markt gezet en ik hoop van ganser harte dat dit merk een blijver is |>

En zoals ik al aangaf, er kwamen 2 horloges binnen deze week. We hebben allemaal (denk ik) gelezen over een weer nieuwe heruitgave van de Seagull 1963. Wij bezitten reeds 2 min of meer originele versies (de meningen hierover zijn verdeeld, maar ik wil mij in dezen niet aan haarkloverijen te buiten gaan) en heb besloten ook de zwarte variant aan mijn collectie toe te voegen. En meteen maar een custom versie, waarbij de witte chrono-wijzer vervangen is door een rood exemplaar.









En geflankeerd door de originelen:









Zo kan het wel weer, toch? ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Je bent goed bezig, dit beloofd wat voor de rest van het jaar. ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk

Maandje geleden alweer. Hij loopt per dag nog zo'n 15-20 seconden voor though


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mijn eerste Amphibia


----------



## EricSW

fliegerchrono said:


> Mijn eerste Amphibia


En? En? En?


----------



## fliegerchrono

fliegerchrono said:


> Mijn eerste Amphibia


Happy ermee! Comfortabel, prettige rubberband, loopt vooralsnog iets te snel maar dat schijnt bij een nieuwe "fibbie" normaal te zijn en bij te trekken!


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> En zoals ik al aangaf, er kwamen 2 horloges binnen deze week. We hebben allemaal (denk ik) gelezen over een weer nieuwe heruitgave van de Seagull 1963. Wij bezitten reeds 2 min of meer originele versies (de meningen hierover zijn verdeeld, maar ik wil mij in dezen niet aan haarkloverijen te buiten gaan) en heb besloten ook de zwarte variant aan mijn collectie toe te voegen. En meteen maar een custom versie, waarbij de witte chrono-wijzer vervangen is door een rood exemplaar.
> 
> En geflankeerd door de originelen:
> 
> View attachment 3073402
> 
> 
> Zo kan het wel weer, toch? ;-)


Die 1963 Sea-Gulls blijven toppers! Die zwarte is ook erg gaaf, lijkt op de D304 of was dat de bedoeling? Afgezien van de tekst op de wijzerplaat zie ik ook niet echt verschil tussen de -wat jij noemt- orginelen. Maar dat kan geheel aan mij liggen, soms word ik een beetje gek van alle varianten van 1963 her-uitgaves...


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Die zwarte is ook erg gaaf, lijkt op de D304 of was dat de bedoeling?


|> Ding, ding, ding ..... U gaat door voor de hoofdprijs ...... :-d
Als je de draden van Ed volgt, zie je dat hij inderdaad teruggegaan is naar het "oermodel", de D304. En die had ook het "Startrek logo" en was ook leverbaar in crème en zwart. Hij heeft foto's van 2 originelen (in zijn bezit) geplaatst; ik zal jullie de moeite van het zoeken besparen:


----------



## marathonna

Uurtje geleden binnen gekomen...

https://www.watchuseek.com/asset.ph...tachmentid=3161106&d=1425392924&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## Skwere

Mijn hked 1963 re issue is gisteren afgeleverd. Mijn fotokwaliteiten doen geen recht aan het horloge, maar om een indruk te geven:


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> |> Ding, ding, ding ..... U gaat door voor de hoofdprijs ...... :-d
> Als je de draden van Ed volgt, zie je dat hij inderdaad teruggegaan is naar het "oermodel", de D304. En die had ook het "Startrek logo" en was ook leverbaar in crème en zwart. Hij heeft foto's van 2 originelen (in zijn bezit) geplaatst; ik zal jullie de moeite van het zoeken besparen:
> 
> View attachment 3155690


Wat is een goed adres om de nieuwe zwarte te bemachtigen?


----------



## Skwere

Een reactie geven in dit topic dat je een zwarte zoekt en wachten tot je een PM krijgt van hked, of in dat topic op zoek gaan naar zijn emailadres (o.a. ergens rondom Chinees nieuwjaar heeft hij dat gepost volgens mij) en hem zelf een email sturen. Zijn PM box zit vaak vol.

Let op dat de zwarte variant standaard met een witte secondewijzer komt, als je een rode wil kan je dat apart aangeven.


----------



## steegmans

Gisteren mijn eerste "duiker" binnengekregen!

Deep Blue Sun Diver III met een automatisch Seiko NH36 uurwerk.










Eerste indruk mooi, robuust maar best zwaar aan de pols 

Ben er tevreden mee!


----------



## Proenski

Net duikertje hoor! :-!


----------



## Utrecht




----------



## MichielV

Tudor Collector in wording


----------



## Dixit

Cadeautje gekregen van de schoonvader. Tegenwoordig heel passend in Antwerpen, met al die soldaten in de straten.


----------



## Proenski

Het zwarte bandje en een goed aanzet tooltje (moest er een keer van komen..). Weet iemand waar je voordelig de losse tips ervoor kan krijgen?


----------



## Bidle

Zooo, eindelijk ook hier weer eens posten. De laatste tijd weer helemaal in mijn nopjes met diverse aanwinsten!! Voor het gemak in alfabetische volgorde. ;-)

Allereerst deze oude Alpina met mooi uurwerkje. Ik vind dit echt een schitterend horloge,.. echt af. Bijvoorbeeld het extra vlakje op de lugs van de kast. Spijtig is het een verchroomde kast, maar dit horloge heeft me wel aan het denken gezet.


Alpina vintage 586 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Alpina vintage 586 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Als tweede een mooie Baume & Mercier. Normaal ben ik niet van de geel gouden horloges en ook zeker niet van verguld. Echter deze heeft wat elementen die ik niet kon weerstaan. Daarbij ook nog een gesp gevonden van dezelfde periode. Binnenin een mooi verguld uurwerkje van A. Schild. Ben er weer blij mee. 


Baume & Mercier Baumatic Geneve gilt 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Baume & Mercier Baumatic Geneve gilt 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Baume & Mercier Baumatic Geneve gilt 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een hele mooie Enicar uit de jaren zeventig. Nagenoeg in ongedragen staat en binnenin zeker zo mooi met een Valjoux 72.


Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een bijzonder alarm horloge van Girard Perregaux. Deze kom je niet vaak tegen en dan meestal met een wijzer voor het alarm. Later hebben ze een serie met venster gemaakt.


Girard Perregaux Alarm 17 jewels 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Girard Perregaux Alarm 17 jewels 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een IWC Porsche Design, die ik helaas gekregen heb voor mijn zoon,... nu dus een dierbaar bezit:


IWC Porsche design 3720 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Altijd toch wel met een schuin oog gekeken naar de Omega Dynamic,.. enkel had het altijd iets 'goedkoops'. Deze geneve uitvoering met applique is dat absoluut niet en in de zon is het een echt juweeltje. Ook deze in een prachtstaat en nagenoeg ongedragen. Aan de achterkant is zelfs nog de kleur van de sticker zichtbaar. Uiteraard met het mooie originele bandje. Inmiddels er een iets latere originele opgedaan om deze te sparen.


Omega Dynamic geneve grey dial applique 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega Dynamic geneve grey dial applique 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega Dynamic geneve grey dial applique 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Een hele bijzondere Omega met racing dial. De eerste die voorzien was van een dergelijke wijzerplaat. Tegenwoordig kent iedereen ze wel van de limited modellen o.a. de speedmasters. Binnenin tikt er een vertrouwde 601.


Omega Geneve Racing dial 1968 cal 601 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega Geneve Racing dial 1968 cal 601 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

De laatste voor nu ook ergens liever niet gehad, maar zal een speciaal plekje krijgen in mijn collectie. Is net terug van een complete revisie van het uurwerk, waarbij vele veren opnieuw gehard zijn. Grappig ook dat de onderdelen van deze uurwerken niet uitwisselbaar zijn of moeten dan weer pas gemaakt worden. Optisch bewust niks mee gedaan. Wel zelf nog een origineel bandje gevonden en die zit er nu op.


Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Verder nog een bijzondere Omega Geneve en een Universal Geneve Compur, maar beide hebben nog wat werk nodig van de horlogemaker. Bedankt voor het kijken en hopelijk weer leuk om te zien.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Zooo, eindelijk ook hier weer eens posten. De laatste tijd weer helemaal in mijn nopjes met diverse aanwinsten!! Voor het gemak in alfabetische volgorde. ;-)
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 09 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Die Universal spreekt me nog het meest aan. Maareh, sorry ik moet het even vragen is u miljonair ofzo of wellicht een handelaar? Ik ben niet echt bekend met vintage horloges maar ik zie hier zo maar even een paar merken voorbij komen die ik associeer met een persoonlijke bankroet als ik er meer dan 1 tegelijk zou aanschaffen ;-)

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, deze beauties zijn u van harte gegund :-!


----------



## Techniec

De afgelopen twee maanden de volgende stukken binnengehengeld:

Blancpain 50 Fathoms:



AP Royal Oak Chronograph:



Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Zooo, eindelijk ook hier weer eens posten. De laatste tijd weer helemaal in mijn nopjes met diverse aanwinsten!! Voor het gemak in alfabetische volgorde. ;-)


Welkom terug . En dat zo vlak voor het bbq seizoen!
Wederom mooie aanwinsten!

Morgen plaats ik hopelijk ook hier weer wat. Iets duikerigs met twee kronen


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Een hele mooie Enicar uit de jaren zeventig. Nagenoeg in ongedragen staat en binnenin zeker zo mooi met een Valjoux 72.
> 
> 
> Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Mooi hoor, Bidle, dat zijn prima aanwinsten |> 
Een zelfde Valjoux 72, zij het ietwat minder fraai uitgevoerd, tikt in mijn Minerva VD712 Chrono. Jammer wel dat deze horloges metalen deksels hebben en geen zicht vensters:


----------



## Bidle

Grappig,.. wist natuurlijk van je Minerva,... maar idd is iets minder afgewerkt op bepaalde punten. Had ik overigens niet verwacht, het is overigens wel minimaal hoor. Beide erg mooi!!


----------



## merl

Lang op mijn lijst en gelukkig in NL goed tweedehands verkrijgbaar (en indien nodig weer goed verkoopbaar): de LLD.
Erg mooi horloge en valt gelukkig net binnen mijn lug2lug max. 
Bewust gekozen voor de date versie omdat ik het toch fijner vind om een datum op mijn horloge te hebben.










Nadeel is dat mijn lijst wel erg klein aan het worden is


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Lang op mijn lijst en gelukkig in NL goed tweedehands verkrijgbaar (en indien nodig weer goed verkoopbaar): de LLD.
> Erg mooi horloge en valt gelukkig net binnen mijn lug2lug max.
> Bewust gekozen voor de date versie omdat ik het toch fijner vind om een datum op mijn horloge te hebben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadeel is dat mijn lijst wel erg klein aan het worden is


Erg mooi,.. snap de keuze ook voor de datum. Zelf die gelukkig nog niet nodig want ben nog jong genoeg om hem te onthouden. ;-) ;-)
Heb hem zelf nog nooit in het echt gezien, maar alle foto's spreken boekdelen.


----------



## merl

Hahaha, dat zal het zijn 
Wordt nou wel eens tijd voor een Kaliber gtg. Kun je deze ook zien.


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Hahaha, dat zal het zijn
> Wordt nou wel eens tijd voor een Kaliber gtg. Kun je deze ook zien.


Moeten we idd maar eens inregelen!!

@MHE225: Wanneer ben je weer in het land??


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> @MHE225: Wanneer ben je weer in het land??


Er liggen geen concrete plannen en ik ben geneigd te zeggen "hopelijk niet dit jaar" maar met ouder wordende ouders weet je het maar nooit. Houd mij gewoon op de hoogte; wie weet zie ik mogelijkheden.


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> De laatste voor nu ook ergens liever niet gehad, maar zal een speciaal plekje krijgen in mijn collectie. Is net terug van een complete revisie van het uurwerk, waarbij vele veren opnieuw gehard zijn. Grappig ook dat de onderdelen van deze uurwerken niet uitwisselbaar zijn of moeten dan weer pas gemaakt worden. Optisch bewust niks mee gedaan. Wel zelf nog een origineel bandje gevonden en die zit er nu op.
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 09 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Verder nog een bijzondere Omega Geneve en een Universal Geneve Compur, maar beide hebben nog wat werk nodig van de horlogemaker. Bedankt voor het kijken en hopelijk weer leuk om te zien.


Ik ben een angsthaas wat betreft vintage, maar dit soort foto's maken het me wel moeilijk hoor. Pfft, wel erg gaaf zo een Tri-Compax!


----------



## Bidle

Thx,
Mocht je een keer iets zien of weten wat je echt leuk vind,... dan wil ik je uiteraard wel helpen. Meeste kan je eigenlijk wel gewoon kopen, het is met name bij de 'bekendere' vintage spullen waarbij veel gerommeld word. 
Een dergelijke tri-compax kun je bijna altijd wel kopen, mits de prijs goed is. Deze heeft ook een beurt gehad waarbij zelfs diverse veertjes opnieuw gehard moesten worden. Dan is het wel zo dat je goed moet kijken naar wie je het horloge brengt. Mede omdat een dergelijke klus niet voor elke horlogemaker is weggelegd.


----------



## MichielV

Bidle said:


> Thx,
> Mocht je een keer iets zien of weten wat je echt leuk vind,... dan wil ik je uiteraard wel helpen. Meeste kan je eigenlijk wel gewoon kopen, het is met name bij de 'bekendere' vintage spullen waarbij veel gerommeld word.
> Een dergelijke tri-compax kun je bijna altijd wel kopen, mits de prijs goed is. Deze heeft ook een beurt gehad waarbij zelfs diverse veertjes opnieuw gehard moesten worden. Dan is het wel zo dat je goed moet kijken naar wie je het horloge brengt. Mede omdat een dergelijke klus niet voor elke horlogemaker is weggelegd.


Bedankt voor het aanbod! Zal het zeker in mijn achterhoofd houden voor wanneer het zover is!:-!


----------



## MHe225

MichielV said:


> Ik ben een angsthaas wat betreft vintage, maar dit soort foto's maken het me wel moeilijk hoor. Pfft, wel erg gaaf zo een Tri-Compax!


Dat herken ik wel, Michiel. Ook ik heb / had last van "koudwatervrees en klein beginnen is mijn devies. Dus mijn eerste vintage klokjes waren / zijn ST5-jes van ca $30 per stuk; 'n paar jaar geleden kocht je deze nog voor minder dan $10 per stuk:
















Houd er wel rekening mee dat bijna alle vintage horloges aanzienlijk kleiner zijn dan moderne horloges en foto's zijn vaak bedrieglijk.

En houd zeker Bidle's aanbod indachtig .... heeft mij geen windeieren gelegd (maar wel veel geld gekost - LOL)


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> En houd zeker Bidle's aanbod indachtig .... heeft mij geen windeieren gelegd (maar wel veel geld gekost - LOL)


LOL,... maarre qua waarde ben je er nu al goed op vooruit gegaan. 

ps. Wat betreft de tip om klein te beginnen; helemaal mee eens. Zo heb ik het destijds ook gedaan en heel veel lezen!!


----------



## Proenski

Een nieuw bandje, merk diplomat Mexico, nooit van gehoord maar de kwaliteit lijkt meer dan redelijk


----------



## FongSayYuk

Deze maandag binnen gekregen! Had m al een tijdje op t oog en kon via WUS een goede deal vinden in prima conditie


----------



## 104RS

merl said:


> Lang op mijn lijst en gelukkig in NL goed tweedehands verkrijgbaar (en indien nodig weer goed verkoopbaar): de LLD.
> Erg mooi horloge en valt gelukkig net binnen mijn lug2lug max.
> Bewust gekozen voor de date versie omdat ik het toch fijner vind om een datum op mijn horloge te hebben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadeel is dat mijn lijst wel erg klein aan het worden is


Gefeliciteerd merl, mooie aanwinst!

Ik heb hem ook al enkele keren overwogen, ik struikel alleen nog steeds een beetje over het formaat en de lange lugs.
Maar zo te zien kan jij het prima hebben |>


----------



## 104RS

FongSayYuk said:


> Deze maandag binnen gekregen! Had m al een tijdje op t oog en kon via WUS een goede deal vinden in prima conditie
> View attachment 3654746
> 
> View attachment 3654754
> 
> View attachment 3654738
> 
> View attachment 3654762


Mooie wijzerplaat!


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Zooo, eindelijk ook hier weer eens posten. De laatste tijd weer helemaal in mijn nopjes met diverse aanwinsten!! Voor het gemak in alfabetische volgorde. ;-)
> 
> Allereerst deze oude Alpina met mooi uurwerkje. Ik vind dit echt een schitterend horloge,.. echt af. Bijvoorbeeld het extra vlakje op de lugs van de kast. Spijtig is het een verchroomde kast, maar dit horloge heeft me wel aan het denken gezet.
> 
> Alpina vintage 586 01 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Alpina vintage 586 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Als tweede een mooie Baume & Mercier. Normaal ben ik niet van de geel gouden horloges en ook zeker niet van verguld. Echter deze heeft wat elementen die ik niet kon weerstaan. Daarbij ook nog een gesp gevonden van dezelfde periode. Binnenin een mooi verguld uurwerkje van A. Schild. Ben er weer blij mee.
> 
> Baume & Mercier Baumatic Geneve gilt 04 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Baume & Mercier Baumatic Geneve gilt 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Baume & Mercier Baumatic Geneve gilt 05 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Een hele mooie Enicar uit de jaren zeventig. Nagenoeg in ongedragen staat en binnenin zeker zo mooi met een Valjoux 72.
> 
> Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 07 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 06 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Enicar 1970 Valjoux 72 black orange-grey dial 05 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Een bijzonder alarm horloge van Girard Perregaux. Deze kom je niet vaak tegen en dan meestal met een wijzer voor het alarm. Later hebben ze een serie met venster gemaakt.
> 
> Girard Perregaux Alarm 17 jewels 01 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Girard Perregaux Alarm 17 jewels 04 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Een IWC Porsche Design, die ik helaas gekregen heb voor mijn zoon,... nu dus een dierbaar bezit:
> 
> IWC Porsche design 3720 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Altijd toch wel met een schuin oog gekeken naar de Omega Dynamic,.. enkel had het altijd iets 'goedkoops'. Deze geneve uitvoering met applique is dat absoluut niet en in de zon is het een echt juweeltje. Ook deze in een prachtstaat en nagenoeg ongedragen. Aan de achterkant is zelfs nog de kleur van de sticker zichtbaar. Uiteraard met het mooie originele bandje. Inmiddels er een iets latere originele opgedaan om deze te sparen.
> 
> Omega Dynamic geneve grey dial applique 05 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Omega Dynamic geneve grey dial applique 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Omega Dynamic geneve grey dial applique 01 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Een hele bijzondere Omega met racing dial. De eerste die voorzien was van een dergelijke wijzerplaat. Tegenwoordig kent iedereen ze wel van de limited modellen o.a. de speedmasters. Binnenin tikt er een vertrouwde 601.
> 
> Omega Geneve Racing dial 1968 cal 601 01 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Omega Geneve Racing dial 1968 cal 601 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> De laatste voor nu ook ergens liever niet gehad, maar zal een speciaal plekje krijgen in mijn collectie. Is net terug van een complete revisie van het uurwerk, waarbij vele veren opnieuw gehard zijn. Grappig ook dat de onderdelen van deze uurwerken niet uitwisselbaar zijn of moeten dan weer pas gemaakt worden. Optisch bewust niks mee gedaan. Wel zelf nog een origineel bandje gevonden en die zit er nu op.
> 
> Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 09 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Universal Geneve Tri-Compax 1945 steel 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Verder nog een bijzondere Omega Geneve en een Universal Geneve Compur, maar beide hebben nog wat werk nodig van de horlogemaker. Bedankt voor het kijken en hopelijk weer leuk om te zien.


Bidle, met name die Enicar... prachtig!

Daarnaast loop ik ook wel warm voor die GP en natuurlijk helemaal de UG.
Is van de laatstgenoemde de wijzerplaat helemaal origineel? Die plaat ziet er nog wel héél strak uit.


----------



## merl

104RS said:


> Gefeliciteerd merl, mooie aanwinst!
> 
> Ik heb hem ook al enkele keren overwogen, ik struikel alleen nog steeds een beetje over het formaat en de lange lugs.
> Maar zo te zien kan jij het prima hebben |>


Dank je! Ik kan het net hebben ja. 52mm is wel mijn max.


----------



## merl

FongSayYuk said:


> Deze maandag binnen gekregen! Had m al een tijdje op t oog en kon via WUS een goede deal vinden in prima conditie
> View attachment 3654762


Mooie cocktail!


----------



## louis111

Mijn nieuwste SKX geheel gemodificeerd door Rob van Monsterwatches.
Je kan het op zijn website nalezen. EXTREEM


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd, herken hem iig niet direct meer terug,... iig wel nog als een Seiko!


----------



## EricSW

Mooi!! Had hem bij Rob al 's voorbij zien komen. Gaaf geworden!


----------



## Proenski

Rob doet altijd goed werk!


----------



## FongSayYuk

Deze gekocht bij de Rikketik beurs. Geen horloge maar wel gerelateerd 

50 eur, volgens mij is het wel een goede prijs voor een Modalo?


----------



## Bidle

Geen idee m.b.t. de prijs, maar het ziet er prima uit!!
Was er verder nog leuks te zien/beleven op de Rikketik?


----------



## FongSayYuk

Bidle said:


> Geen idee m.b.t. de prijs, maar het ziet er prima uit!!
> Was er verder nog leuks te zien/beleven op de Rikketik?


Thanks! Ja was wel enthousiast erover! Er was er nog 1 met een klik dat je moest inklikken om te openen, maar dat leek me te onhandig (MODALO watch box for 4 watches 5042, 249,00 € ook 50 eur).

Op Rikketik enkel Rob gezien die interessante horloges had. We hebben daar 1 horloge gekocht, maar wel al voorheen besteld voor m'n vriendin.

Voor de rest was het een beetje muf haha. Ook het gevoel dat het voor een wat ouder publiek was? Maar was wel interessant om zoiets mee te maken

Nu nog de doos vullen


----------



## Proenski

De Amphibia, mocht niet ontbreken in de collectie vond ik


----------



## Proenski

FongSayYuk said:


> Nu nog de doos vullen


Geloof me dat gaat harder/sneller dan je denkt ;-)


----------



## joins

Laatste aanwinst:
Omega planet ocean 2201.50
42 mm is de perfecte maat voor mij.


----------



## Bidle

Mooie aanwinst! Gefeliciteerd en heel veel plezier ermee. Ook het perfecte moment met stalen band, nu het weer warmer aan het worden is.


----------



## JohnGo

Nieuwste aanwinst, hangt net rond de pols!
Oriënt Bambino ER2400LD, leuk horloge. 
Eerste indrukken:
Licht om dragen en lekker plat voor een automatic. 
Magnifieke wijzerplaat en domed mineraalkristal!
Gesigneerde kroon
Alleen jammer van die oneven bandwijdte, 21mm, veel minder keuze in vervangbanden, maar naar het schijnt lukt een 22mm ook wel met wat frunikken???

Die blauwe satijn sunburst wijzerplaat is wel moeilijk te vatten onder kunstlicht ;-)

















Groeten,

J


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Nieuwste aanwinst, hangt net rond de pols!
> Oriënt Bambino ER2400LD, leuk horloge.
> Eerste indrukken:
> Licht om dragen en lekker plat voor een automatic.
> Magnifieke wijzerplaat en domed mineraalkristal!
> Gesigneerde kroon
> Alleen jammer van die oneven bandwijdte, 21mm, veel minder keuze in vervangbanden, maar naar het schijnt lukt een 22mm ook wel met wat frunikken???
> 
> Die blauwe satijn sunburst wijzerplaat is wel moeilijk te vatten onder kunstlicht ;-)
> 
> View attachment 3883210
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883218
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> J


Gaaf! Maar ik ben bevooroordeeld natuurlijk ;-)

Tja, Orient heeft de irritante gewoonte om soms 21mm als bandaanzet te gebruiken, ook voor de duurdere Orient Stars :roll:. Als het even kan probeer ik dan wel 21mm bandjes te gebruiken maar 22mm lukt ook altijd wel, hangt natuurlijk af van de band en hoe soepel het materiaal/ leer is. Mijn 2e generatie op een 22mm band:


----------



## reckenba

Hallo,

Even voorstellen, ik ben Ralf (40) en al een tijdje bezig met het verzamelen van leuke horloges.
Ooit begonnen met een Cairelli sub 300 metri daarna mijn eerste Breitling Colt 44.
Deze zijn beide alweer ingeruild, of liever gezegd ge-uptrade 

Dit is mijn huidige verzameling 
Een Vintage Omega Geneve uit 1979, dit is een erfstuk van mijn grootvader die ik helemaal naar oude glorie heb laten restaureren.
Een Seiko Landmonster, een van de mooiste daily beaters die ik me kan wensen hij is gebouwd als een tank (weegt ongeveer hetzelfde ) en met de Engineer band echt een onwijs stoere klok.
En Breitling Shark Automatic die in middels ook bijna vintage is (1992) mijn go-to klok als daily beater naast de Seiko.
Op de breitling komt nog een mooie gepolijste Milanese band.
En als laatste de "kroon"  op het werk de Rolex Explorer II uit 1998, bijna helemaal mint, zit zelfs nog in de stickers.
Een van de mooiste Rolexen (naast de vintage GMT en de oude Yachtmaster).
Ook weer zo'n functionele klok die tegen een stootje kan.








Hopelijk kunnen jullie ze waarderen, in mijn Album staan detail foto's van alle klokken.
Blij om lid te zijn van het forum.

Groet,

Ralf


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, Ralf; leuk dat je ons gevonden hebt.

Mooie collectie - tikt alle boxen (in goed Nederlands) |>

Ik durf het bijna niet te vragen: is de Geneve goud of verguld? In het eerste geval zou ik hem bijna niet durven dragen .... Goed trouwens dat je deze in oude glorie hebt laten herstellen; mooi eerbetoon / mooie herinnering aan je opa.


----------



## reckenba

Hi MHe225,

Thanx, en nee de Geneve is niet volledig goud, die zijn ook nooit gemaakt geloof ik.
Deze is verguld maar volgens mijn horlogemaker (Vreeker & Wesselink in Alkmaar) is het goudlaagje 20 Micron dik.
Dat wordt tegenwoordig niet meer gedaan hoogstens 10 Micron, daarom heeft deze de tand des tijds zo goed kunnen weerstaan.
Het is ook geen high roller qua waarde en de restauratie heeft me meer gekost dan de klok waard is maar zoals gezegd heeft deze klok een onbetaalbare emotionele waarde.
Ik ben van 1974 en kan me mijn grootvader dus ook niet herinneren zonder deze klok om zijn pols.


----------



## Proenski

Welkom! Nette verzameling Ralf, en altijd goed om te zien als een erfstuk weer een nieuw leven krijgt :-!


----------



## MHe225

reckenba said:


> ... de Geneve is .... geen high roller qua waarde en de restauratie heeft me meer gekost dan de klok waard is maar zoals gezegd heeft deze klok een onbetaalbare emotionele waarde ....


Dat ken ik wel - ik heb 3 horloges van mijn vader laten opknappen; de monetaire waarde van elk is veel lager dan de prijs om ze weer gangbaar te krijgen. Echter, om deze nu tikkend en wel in huis te hebben - priceless!! Vreemd genoeg was geen van mijn 3 broers geïnteresseerd in deze horloges. Zelfs niet na de opknapbeurt.









Je noemt Vreeker & Wesselink in Alkmaar jouw horlogemaker - woon je in Alkmaar (of omgeving)? Ik ben in '71 van Limburg naar Alkmaar verhuisd en heb daar tot '84 gewoond. Daarna Arnhem, Hengelo (Ov), Naaldwijk, Rijswijk en in 2000 de grote oversteek naar de VS. We komen nog zeer regelmatig in Alkmaar; mijn vader en 1 van mijn broers, alsmede de familie van mijn vrouw, wonen er nog.


----------



## Bidle

reckenba said:


> Hi MHe225,
> 
> Thanx, en nee de Geneve is niet volledig goud, die zijn ook nooit gemaakt geloof ik.
> Deze is verguld maar volgens mijn horlogemaker (Vreeker & Wesselink in Alkmaar) is het goudlaagje 20 Micron dik.
> Dat wordt tegenwoordig niet meer gedaan hoogstens 10 Micron, daarom heeft deze de tand des tijds zo goed kunnen weerstaan.
> Het is ook geen high roller qua waarde en de restauratie heeft me meer gekost dan de klok waard is maar zoals gezegd heeft deze klok een onbetaalbare emotionele waarde.
> Ik ben van 1974 en kan me mijn grootvader dus ook niet herinneren zonder deze klok om zijn pols.


Altijd goed! Hier ook enkele erfstukken in huis en toch ergens een fijn gevoel dat ze bij me zijn.


----------



## merl

Vandaag een microbrand duiker mogen ontvangen. De Prometheus Piranha.
Mijn eerste impressies zijn zeer positief. Het is een solide klok en veel waar voor het geld (momenteel scherp geprijsd)


----------



## EricSW

Mooi!!!!!!


----------



## merl

EricSW said:


> Mooi!!!!!!


Dank je!


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst. Zou niet direct mijn keus zijn, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken!!


----------



## Proenski

Stoere duiker! Is voor mij net een maatje te groot zo te zien :think:


----------



## fliegerchrono

Sturmanskie met blauwe wijzerplaat!


----------



## Tom1977

Na een jaar kwijlen eindelijk rond de pols


----------



## Proenski

fliegerchrono said:


> Sturmanskie met blauwe wijzerplaat!


Gaaf, is een blauwe wijzerplaat zeldzaam?

Ik ben de laatste tijd ook meer en meer gecharmeerd van Russische horloges en heb nog wat "incoming", zeker aan Komandirskies zul je niet snel failliet gaan ;-)


----------



## FongSayYuk

JohnGo said:


> Nieuwste aanwinst, hangt net rond de pols!
> Oriënt Bambino ER2400LD, leuk horloge.
> Eerste indrukken:
> Licht om dragen en lekker plat voor een automatic.
> Magnifieke wijzerplaat en domed mineraalkristal!
> Gesigneerde kroon
> Alleen jammer van die oneven bandwijdte, 21mm, veel minder keuze in vervangbanden, maar naar het schijnt lukt een 22mm ook wel met wat frunikken???
> 
> Die blauwe satijn sunburst wijzerplaat is wel moeilijk te vatten onder kunstlicht ;-)
> 
> View attachment 3883210
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883218
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> J


Mooie bambino John! Ik ben ook op zoek naar deze. Of de zwarte. Grijs ziet er ook mooi uit haha.

Waar heb je deze gekocht en Is ie een beetje accuraat?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Sommigen moeten een poosje sparen.. anderen een poosje werken om een horloge te verwerven..










maar.. het was de klus meer dan waard... :-d


----------



## merl

Daar gaan we weer. Ben ik in een stad aan het rond lopen en zoals vaker stap ik eventjes binnen bij een juwelier, zie ik een zeldzame verschijning liggen.
De Seiko SRP043 (Spork). Dit model is sinds 2011 uit productie en internationaal en nationaal zeer gewild. Meegenomen dus


----------



## Bidle

Mooi clean en robuust!


----------



## fliegerchrono

1


----------



## fliegerchrono

Proenski said:


> Gaaf, is een blauwe wijzerplaat zeldzaam?
> 
> Ik ben de laatste tijd ook meer en meer gecharmeerd van Russische horloges en heb nog wat "incoming", zeker aan Komandirskies zul je niet snel failliet gaan ;-)


Yeps, alleen productie in 1992-1993 en de wijzerplaat verkleurt onder invloed van zonlicht naar een paarstint. Erg happy dat ik deze kon kopen voor een best schappelijke prijs. Prijzen rijzen afgelopen jaar echt de pan uit. 
Moet ook nogeens aan de Komandirski, liefst eentje met de kroon op twee uur.


----------



## Skv

Nieuwe vintage chrono gekocht.


----------



## Proenski

Heel gaaf die Rewel! Wat is de diameter?


----------



## Skv

36 mm maar, hij draagt echter als 38-40. Heb hem nog twee keer nagemeten omdat ik dacht dat 36 niet klopte.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Trotse eigenaar van de 3rd Gen Blue Bambino


----------



## JohnGo

Hey Fong,

Mooie foto's van je blauwe Bambino! Veel draagplezier toegewenst...
De mijne hangt hier ook al weer rond de pols, krijg maar geen genoeg van dit simpel doch bloedmooi klokje


----------



## FongSayYuk

Bedankt John! En bedankt nog voor je PB 

Het wordt nu wel moeilijk kiezen tussen de cocktail en bambino... maar denk dat het voorlopig toch de bambino wordt!

Trouwens, heb jij ook kleine 'spots' op je dial? Zie deze link:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/miii-bambinooooo-blue-first-orient-er2400ld-1930490.html


----------



## Proenski

Mooie Bambino! Doet mij als liefhebber van Orient altijd deugt te zien dat andere ook (af ten toe?) voor het merk kiezen |>

Die stipjes lijken mij niet horen maar het is maar hoe zwaar je er aan tilt, ze lijken mij niet heel erg zichtbaar?


----------



## FongSayYuk

Jaaaa ik heb het maar zo gelaten zoals hoe het is. Teveel moeite voor zoiets kleins en om eerlijk te zijn Was het ook niet een super dure aankoop.

En Proenski..eerlijk waar: mede door jou signature en doorslaggevende foto's van John ben ik naar Orient's gaan kijken! Zeker niet teleurgesteld!


----------



## sv3rr3

Jelle86 said:


> Nieuwe vintage chrono gekocht.


Waar heb je dat bandje vandaan? Thnx


----------



## Skv

sv3rr3 said:


> Waar heb je dat bandje vandaan? Thnx


Hier: http://m.ebay.de/itm/371061228520?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Proenski

FongSayYuk said:


> Jaaaa ik heb het maar zo gelaten zoals hoe het is. Teveel moeite voor zoiets kleins en om eerlijk te zijn Was het ook niet een super dure aankoop.
> 
> En Proenski..eerlijk waar: mede door jou signature en doorslaggevende foto's van John ben ik naar Orient's gaan kijken! Zeker niet teleurgesteld!


:-!

Ik blijf het een mooi merk vinden, een enorme diversiteit aan modellen met instapprijzen via de duurdere Orient Star modellen tot de dure Royal Orient reeks. Al doet die laatste me niet zoveel met een enkele uitzondering daargelaten.

Bambino's zijn mooie dress watches zonder dat je er krom voor hoeft te liggen en als ik eerlijk ben geniet ik er minstens net zo veel van als mijn Tissot Visodate. Sterker nog ik vind de Bambino's iets veelzijdiger, die kun je makkelijk een nato omdoen, dat zou ik met de Tissot niet zo snel doen ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3

De Longines vandaag toegevoegd aan mijn collectie


----------



## FongSayYuk

Proenski said:


> :-!
> 
> Ik blijf het een mooi merk vinden, een enorme diversiteit aan modellen met instapprijzen via de duurdere Orient Star modellen tot de dure Royal Orient reeks. Al doet die laatste me niet zoveel met een enkele uitzondering daargelaten.
> 
> Bambino's zijn mooie dress watches zonder dat je er krom voor hoeft te liggen en als ik eerlijk ben geniet ik er minstens net zo veel van als mijn Tissot Visodate. Sterker nog ik vind de Bambino's iets veelzijdiger, die kun je makkelijk een nato omdoen, dat zou ik met de Tissot niet zo snel doen ;-)


Had een oogje op de Hamilton Intra-matic en de Bambino (vooral de grijze van de 3rd Gen) komt aardig in de buurt. Terwijl de prijs veel lager ligt . Inderdaad... de prijzen van deze Bambino's zijn zeer aantrekkelijk voor wat je krijgt! Ik denk trouwens aan een bracelet!

Nog niet gekeken naar de Orient Stars aangezien... tja... geld haha  maar wellicht dat de volgende deze wordt: fet0t004d.


----------



## JohnGo

FongSayYuk said:


> Bedankt John! En bedankt nog voor je PB
> 
> Het wordt nu wel moeilijk kiezen tussen de cocktail en bambino... maar denk dat het voorlopig toch de bambino wordt!
> 
> Trouwens, heb jij ook kleine 'spots' op je dial? Zie deze link:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/miii-bambinooooo-blue-first-orient-er2400ld-1930490.html


Ik heb de mijne eens goed bekeken en ik vind niks op de wijzerplaat, clean...


----------



## Bidle

sv3rr3 said:


> De Longines vandaag toegevoegd aan mijn collectie


Mooie aanwinst!!


----------



## Proenski

Hmm, wat zou daar nu inzitten?


----------



## Shadowjack

Proenski said:


> Hmm, wat zou daar nu inzitten?
> 
> View attachment 4126577


Matroesjka poppetjes!!!


----------



## Proenski

Bijna goed!


----------



## Proenski

Proenski said:


> Hmm, wat zou daar nu inzitten?
> 
> View attachment 4126577


Deze kwam uit het pakketje gekropen:


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Gisteren uit Duitsland gearriveerd. Een lang gekoesterde wens: een Poljot Signal donkerblauw (cal. 2612). De alarmfunctie kan concurreren met een eierwekker!


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

@ Proenski:
Ik zag dat jij je Vostok uit Rusland hebt laten komen. Ik speel met de gedachte de Komandirskie 921297 te bestellen, dat is het
herdenkingshorloge 1945-2015. Chistopolcity heeft er nog een paar. Hoe lang duurt de reis naar Nederland en hoe groot is de
douane-ellende? Bij voorbaat dank voor de informatie!


----------



## Proenski

yellowbarleycorn said:


> @ Proenski:
> Ik zag dat jij je Vostok uit Rusland hebt laten komen. Ik speel met de gedachte de Komandirskie 921297 te bestellen, dat is het
> herdenkingshorloge 1945-2015. Chistopolcity heeft er nog een paar. Hoe lang duurt de reis naar Nederland en hoe groot is de
> douane-ellende? Bij voorbaat dank voor de informatie!


Tot nu toe is bij mij alles soepel verlopen, een week tot max. 2 weken. Tot nu toe heb ik ervaring met MoscowWatch, Meranom (Dmitri) en Zenitar (Victor). Zenitar vind je op Ebay maar hij verkoopt ook daarbuiten maar dan moet je 'm even mailen met wat je wilt hebben.

Voor een enkel horloge gebruiken ze vaak een "klein pakketje" maar daar zijn restricties aan verbonden qua waarde dus zetten ze er vaak een lagere prijs erop. Nu zal dat niet zo heel veel schelen met een Komandirski maar toch. Ik heb in elk geval tot nu toe alles ontvangen zonder extra kosten.


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

@ Proenski:

Dank je voor het snelle antwoord. Ik broed nog even op het plan, maar ga wellicht het Russische postbedrijf een keer testen.
Ik las op het Engelstalige deel van WUS dat er met Chistopolcity geen beroerde ervaringen zijn opgedaan. Als er vorderingen
zijn dan zal ik dat melden!


----------



## JohnGo

Een impulsaankoopje van bij de plakmerkenspecialist 

AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane









Eerste positieve indruk: Leuk zomerhorloge, mooie camo-wijzerplaat en die 45mm lukt nog net op de pols.









Eerste negatieve indruk: Dial niet mooi afgewerkt, zie lume dots op 12 uur, jammer

Een mens mag natuurlijk niet alles verwachten voor een zacht prijsje, maar ik kan niet begrijpen dat ze daar 285£ voor vragen op de website van AVI-8. Marketingtruuken???


----------



## merl

Vandaag deze 10 mogen ontvangen. Best leuke houdertjes. 2 zelf gehouden, de rest verkocht.


----------



## merl

Mijn tweede koop via FB.


----------



## Bidle

Hier ook nog een paar showen:

Deze Omega Geneve,.. een bijzonder exemplaar met een hoge afwerking. In de tijd waren alle geneve modellen erg netjes. Het uurwerkje heeft dan ook netjes een zwanenhals. 

Omega Geneve automatic 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Deze Minerva is weleens voorbij gekomen, maar nu voorzien van een beurtje dus kan die netjes weer om. De wijzerplaat is echt geweldig en er zit een vouwsluiting bij van Minerva,... die kom je nagenoeg nooit tegen. Zelfs foto's op internet zijn schaars:

Minerva FF F4000 09 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Minerva FF F4000 11 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Deze Eberhard met gemixte gevoelens,.. dacht dat die nieuw niet meer leverbaar was,... wel dus. Koop eigenlijk geen tweedehands horloges die nieuw nog verkrijgbaar zijn. Wel zo goed als nieuw, dus tja.

Eberhard Traverstolo Vitré 01 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Laatste een mooie Compur. Met mazzel in Italie voor een prikje. De wijzerplaat is echt erg mooi en het uurwerkje was niks mis mee. Even kort bij de horlogemaker gelogeerd en kan weer om.


Universal Geneve Compur 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr

Waren ze voorlopig weer. ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Die Minerva is echt een beauty! b-)


----------



## 104RS

Die UG als redial gekocht, of zelf opnieuw laten opmaken?
Het lijkt wel of iemand onderin de plaat een keer het logo heeft willen oefenen


----------



## Utrecht




----------



## Bidle

104RS said:


> Die UG als redial gekocht, of zelf opnieuw laten opmaken?
> Het lijkt wel of iemand onderin de plaat een keer het logo heeft willen oefenen


Klopt daar is iemand iets te enthousiast geweest, maar prijs was minder dan het bandje, dus tja,...


----------



## Skv

Nieuw. Blij mee! Heb deze eerst in het blauw gehad, maar geflipt. Nu wit.


----------



## merl

Vandaag binnen. Ben er weer blij mee.


----------



## Proenski

Heel fraai die Magrette :-!


----------



## merl

Proenski said:


> Heel fraai die Magrette :-!


Dank je! Erg fijn horloge.


----------



## Proenski

Ik hou wel van een beetje eigen-wijze vormgeving ;-)


----------



## barry72




----------



## Bidle

Heel mooi horloge!!! Voor mij één van de mooiste horloges die momenteel te koop zijn. Heb er al vaak over nagedacht. 
Veel draagplezier, maar mogen wel iets meer foto's geshowd worden,.... ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Poor mens Swiss Chrono:

Foto van de verkoper, voor een eerlijke (lees non Ebay) prijs kunnen krijgen. Eerste indruk is goed, heeft natuurlijk niet de afwerking van high end Zwitserse merken maar het is een jan-en-allemans horloge uit die tijd met een eenvoudig handopwind uurwerkje (EB 8420). Hij tikt vrolijk en lijkt prima de tijd te houden.

Ga er nog een race strap opzetten met grote gaten en een wat stoerder stiksel


----------



## MHe225

Al eventjes in huis .... must have voor het warme weer. Vandaag eindelijk gelegenheid om fotootjes te maken en bandjes te wisselen (zie ook de wat draag je draad vandaag en morgen):


----------



## fliegerchrono

Vandaag op de Rikketik twee horloges gekocht, een Vostok Amphibia 420 Desert Shield en een Aijian ieniemienie horloge voor mijn vrouw die nog smallere polsen dan yours truly heeft


----------



## MHe225

^^

Leuke aanwinsten wel |>

Uwes ega kan best wel wat grotere klokjes kwijt op haar pols :think: tenzij dat natuurlijk niet haar stiel is.
Soms denk ik wel eens dat Anneke de grote-horloges-voor-vrouwen trend in gang gezet heeft toen zij in '98 een Fortis Pilot ging dragen. Zij is "gezegend" (zeg maar behept) met slecht zicht en benodigt derhalve erg duidelijk horloges. Maatje groter helpt ook


----------



## fliegerchrono

MHe225 said:


> ^^
> 
> Leuke aanwinsten wel |>
> 
> Uwes ega kan best wel wat grotere klokjes kwijt op haar pols :think: tenzij dat natuurlijk niet haar stiel is.
> Soms denk ik wel eens dat Anneke de grote-horloges-voor-vrouwen trend in gang gezet heeft toen zij in '98 een Fortis Pilot ging dragen. Zij is "gezegend" (zeg maar behept) met slecht zicht en benodigt derhalve erg duidelijk horloges. Maatje groter helpt ook


Heeft ook grotere klokjes hoor, maar vond deze wel heel leuk en zij gelukkig ook


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Al eventjes in huis .... must have voor het warme weer. Vandaag eindelijk gelegenheid om fotootjes te maken en bandjes te wisselen (zie ook de wat draag je draad vandaag en morgen):
> 
> View attachment 4614882


Waarom zoveel dezelfde (kleuren) bandjes??


----------



## Proenski

Ach ja, doet u mij nog maar een Amphibia.. :-d


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Waarom zoveel dezelfde (kleuren) bandjes??


Verschillende breedte maten en overlap met de (horloge) collectie van Anneke: ook zij wilde een paar Perlon- en Nato bandjes. Dan worden het al heel snel veel bandjes. Quantum korting (meer dan 5 bestellen) en een kortingsbonnetje gevoegd bij alleszins redelijke prijzen maakte dit niet al te dol. Ik had ook hele mooie originele Perlon bandjes van super kwaliteit gevonden, maar $30 per stuk ..... misschien ooit 1 of 2.

En voor degenen die willen weten waar al deze vrolijke bandjes vandaan komen, klik hier Nee, ik heb geen connecties met deze mensen en ontvang geen commissie. Ik ben slechts een klant.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Verschillende breedte maten en overlap met de (horloge) collectie van Anneke: ook zij wilde een paar Perlon- en Nato bandjes. Dan worden het al heel snel veel bandjes. Quantum korting (meer dan 5 bestellen) en een kortingsbonnetje gevoegd bij alleszins redelijke prijzen maakte dit niet al te dol. Ik had ook hele mooie originele Perlon bandjes van super kwaliteit gevonden, maar $30 per stuk ..... misschien ooit 1 of 2.
> 
> En voor degenen die willen weten waar al deze vrolijke bandjes vandaan komen, klik hier Nee, ik heb geen connecties met deze mensen en ontvang geen commissie. Ik ben slechts een klant.


I see ;-)

Cheapestnatostraps ken ik wel, alleen is de winkel van Sofie helaas niet zo goedkoop binnen Europa want de BTW komt er nog bovenop :roll:


----------



## fliegerchrono

En de kwaliteit is hetzelfde als de chinese, euro per stuk thuisbezorgd, van ebay! 
Voor betere kwaliteit Nato's kun je beter http://natostrapsco.com/ gebruiken, hebben ook de WUS F71 strap of anders http://www.crownandbuckle.com Hun premium nato's zijn top


----------



## Bidle

Kwaliteitsverschil is er wel. Heb destijds van diverse sites nato's gekocht. Totdat ik erachter kwam dat er enkele leveranciers zijn in China en die bandjes maar een paar eurocent kosten. Mijn horlogemaker kocht ze namelijk zelf in. Er wordt dus door sommigen veel verdiend aan de nato bandjes. 
Kortom heb nu, na tevredenheid, een schoenendoos vol.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Kwaliteitsverschil is er wel. Heb destijds van diverse sites nato's gekocht. Totdat ik erachter kwam dat er enkele leveranciers zijn in China en die bandjes maar een paar eurocent kosten. Mijn horlogemaker kocht ze namelijk zelf in. Er wordt dus door sommigen veel verdiend aan de nato bandjes.
> Kortom heb nu, na tevredenheid, een schoenendoos vol.


Een paar eurocent? Zou je dat adresje willen delen?


----------



## Skv

Mijn nieuwe aanwinst.


----------



## FongSayYuk

Proenski said:


> Een paar eurocent? Zou je dat adresje willen delen?


Me too please!


----------



## merl

Voor het eerst een mesh bandje binnen. Staat wel goed op de Lagune dacht ik zo.


----------



## Proenski

Grappig hoe je smaak verandert, eerst moest ik niets van duikers en metalen bandjes (laat staan mesh) hebben en nu vind ik het top zeker in (de juiste) combinatie


----------



## merl

Proenski said:


> Grappig hoe je smaak verandert, eerst moest ik niets van duikers en metalen bandjes (laat staan mesh) hebben en nu vind ik het top zeker in (de juiste) combinatie


Inderdaad. Mijn smaak is de laatste jaren ook regelmatig veranderd. Momenteel hebben duikers de overhand in mijn collectie. Over een tijdje kan het zo weer anders zijn. Mesh heeft bij mij behoorlijk lang geduurd en de eerste indrukken zijn goed


----------



## Shadowjack

Proenski said:


> Grappig hoe je smaak verandert, eerst moest ik niets van duikers en metalen bandjes (laat staan mesh) hebben en nu vind ik het top zeker in (de juiste) combinatie


Same here.... heb een stel eerdere (impuls) aankopen weggedaan om meer duikers aan te kunnen schaffen. En waar ik eerst weinig van automatics moest hebben (te veel gedoe) kan ik er nu niet genoeg van krijgen


----------



## MHe225

Voor mij is het niet zo zeer dat mijn smaak veranderd is, meer dat deze verbreed is, domweg omdat er een veelheid van horloges en merken is waar ik eerst geen weet van had. Tot 'n jaar of 7 geleden had ik nog nooit een Chinees horloge gezien, nu domineren ze mijn verzameling (in aantal). Tourbillon ..... wat is dat?

Ben nooit een echte fan van metalen bandjes geweest, domweg omdat deze overwegend oncomfortabel zijn. Echter, de (standaard) band van mijn Doxa SUB 1200T en van de IWC Mark XVI zijn super comfortabel, evenals de Omega mesh die ik voor mijn Speedmaster heb gekocht.

En om bij het thema van deze draad te blijven, ziehier mijn laatste aanwinst. Eigenlijk al een hele poos geleden, maar vandaag pas in ontvangst mogen nemen (delivery by hand):









Zonder de hulp en bemoeienis van Bidle had ik deze had ik nimmer kunnen bemachtigen. Nogmaals dankjewel |>


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> Inderdaad. Mijn smaak is de laatste jaren ook regelmatig veranderd. Momenteel hebben duikers de overhand in mijn collectie. Over een tijdje kan het zo weer anders zijn. Mesh heeft bij mij behoorlijk lang geduurd en de eerste indrukken zijn goed


Mesh was bij mij "toeval", ik kocht een gebruikt horloge en daar zat een heel fijn Mesh bandje aan en droeg veel comfortabeler dan gedacht


----------



## Proenski

Shadowjack said:


> Same here.... heb een stel eerdere (impuls) aankopen weggedaan om meer duikers aan te kunnen schaffen. En waar ik eerst weinig van automatics moest hebben (te veel gedoe) kan ik er nu niet genoeg van krijgen


 Mechanische horloges hebben bij mij altijd de overhand gehad totdat ik zelfs geen enkele quartz meer had. Nu heb ik er slechts 2 die op een batterij lopen, eentje omdat het ontwerp niet als automaat bestaat, de ander omdat ik het ontwerp mooi vind en het is tegelijk een alarm horloge. Een mechanisch alarm horloge staat nog op het wensenlijstje ;-)


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Voor mij is het niet zo zeer dat mijn smaak veranderd is, meer dat deze verbreed is, domweg omdat er een veelheid van horloges en merken is waar ik eerst geen weet van had. Tot 'n jaar of 7 geleden had ik nog nooit een Chinees horloge gezien, nu domineren ze mijn verzameling (in aantal). Tourbillon ..... wat is dat?
> 
> Ben nooit een echte fan van metalen bandjes geweest, domweg omdat deze overwegend oncomfortabel zijn. Echter, de (standaard) band van mijn Doxa SUB 1200T en van de IWC Mark XVI zijn super comfortabel, evenals de Omega mesh die ik voor mijn Speedmaster heb gekocht.
> 
> En om bij het thema van deze draad te blijven, ziehier mijn laatste aanwinst. Eigenlijk al een hele poos geleden, maar vandaag pas in ontvangst mogen nemen (delivery by hand):
> 
> View attachment 4697914
> 
> 
> Zonder de hulp en bemoeienis van Bidle had ik deze had ik nimmer kunnen bemachtigen. Nogmaals dankjewel |>


Ontzettend mooi! Gefeliciteerd


----------



## JohnGo

Mijn nieuwste aanwinst, een Seiko SBBN017 Tuna.

Eerste indrukken:
- Ik dacht dat ie groter ging zijn, maar is heel draagbaar en valt kleiner uit dan de Baby Tuna.
- Kwaliteit spat eraf, secondenwijzer tikt mooi op de indices.
- Fantastische originele band, de B22, dit is heel wat anders dan de Z22 die Seiko bij de goedkopere duikers levert.

Mijlpaal in de collectie, duurste Seiko die ik ooit kocht, en dan nog Quartz ook ;-)

Genoeg gezeverd, foto's:

















































Zo, ik ga nog wat genieten van mijn nieuwe aanwinst!

Grt,

John


----------



## Proenski

Een nieuwe bezelring en insert plus een paar rubberen laarzen en je hebt gelijk een andere look


----------



## fliegerchrono

Proenski said:


> Een nieuwe bezelring en insert plus een paar rubberen laarzen en je hebt gelijk een andere look
> 
> View attachment 4825681


Hee, hebben wij dezelfde truc uitgehaald? Goedkoop Chinees horloge besteld à 2,44 voor het bandje?


----------



## Proenski

fliegerchrono said:


> Hee, hebben wij dezelfde truc uitgehaald? Goedkoop Chinees horloge besteld à 2,44 voor het bandje?


Ze hebben zeker wel wat van elkaar weg maar de mijne komt uit Amerika ;-)


----------



## merl

Mijn eerste retrograde


----------



## Proenski

Fraaie Seiko! :-!


----------



## joins

Seiko 7002 700a van Maart 1995


----------



## EricSW

Laatst een ATB gekocht en nu toch wel regelmatig aan het fietsen. Door het bos hobbelen is niet echt goed voor een mechanisch horloge, daarom mijn eerste G-shock gekocht. Topding!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Sportief horloge en idd is fietsen niet echt goed voor een mechanisch horloge, zo niet één van de slechtste dingen die je ermee kan doen. ;-)


----------



## Shadowjack

Bidle said:


> Sportief horloge en idd is fietsen niet echt goed voor een mechanisch horloge, zo niet één van de slechtste dingen die je ermee kan doen.


Thnks Bidle, goed om te weten. Ik had al zo'n vermoeden, zeker als ik hier in de stad weer eens over die fantastische kinderkopjes hobbel en stuiter, en uit voorzorg mijn linkerhand van het stuur haal. Vanaf nu dus alleen nog maar G-Shock op de fiets


----------



## RobertGerard

Mijn laatst aanwinst:

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/3xAAAOSwBadTpCFU/$_57.JPG

Een mooie HMT Sona, zoals op het plaatje(ik kan om de eoa reden geen eigen plaatje uploaden...)


----------



## boeing767

De Helgray Silverstone... Eindelijk binnen na ruim 6 maanden, ik ben er erg blij mee!


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er mooi uit!!


----------



## JohnGo

Mooie combo Helgray-Sparco! Veel draagplezier toegewenst!


----------



## JohnGo

Mijn MWW Tatoskok, deze namiddag toegekomen  Het was het lange wachten waard...









































Prettig weekend iedereen!


----------



## Bidle

Leuk horloge met aparte wijzerplaat. Kende het merk nog niet. Veel plezier met deze!


----------



## Proenski

boeing767 said:


> De Helgray Silverstone... Eindelijk binnen na ruim 6 maanden, ik ben er erg blij mee!


Fraai die Helgray! Ik geloof alleen dat ik voor een donkerder (zwart?) bandje zou gaan. Een dik gevoerde racing band met grote gaten bijvoorbeeld, Kaluga van Rios is zo'n band en niet overdreven duur.


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Mijn MWW Tatoskok, deze namiddag toegekomen  Het was het lange wachten waard...
> 
> View attachment 5080322
> 
> 
> Prettig weekend iedereen!


Leuk ding! En ik geloof dat ik die nato bijna net zo leuk vind |> ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Sportief horloge en idd is fietsen niet echt goed voor een mechanisch horloge, zo niet één van de slechtste dingen die je ermee kan doen. ;-)


Natuurlijk, ik snap dat zo'n stratenmakers aandril masjien geen goed voor een mechanisch horloge doet of dat je beter geen potje golf kunt gaan spelen met een automaat om maar fietsen?? Dan moet je wel over heeeeel ruig terrein rijden...

Of, net als Bidle, houten banden om je wielen hebben :-d:-d:-d


----------



## EricSW

Proenski said:


> Natuurlijk, ik snap dat zo'n stratenmakers aandril masjien geen goed voor een mechanisch horloge doet of dat je beter geen potje golf kunt gaan spelen met een automaat om maar fietsen?? Dan moet je wel over heeeeel ruig terrein rijden...
> 
> Of, net als Bidle, houten banden om je wielen hebben :-d:-d:-d


Hij is ook om te fietsen op een ATB, in het bos. Ruig genoeg toch?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowjack

Proenski said:


> Natuurlijk, ik snap dat zo'n stratenmakers aandril masjien geen goed voor een mechanisch horloge doet of dat je beter geen potje golf kunt gaan spelen met een automaat om maar fietsen?? Dan moet je wel over heeeeel ruig terrein rijden...
> 
> Of, net als Bidle, houten banden om je wielen hebben :-d:-d:-d


Of, in mijn geval, over verschrikkelijke kinderkopjes waar de hele stadsbevolking over klaagt en die binnenkort door de gemeente vervangen gaan worden, ook al liggen ze er net goed en wel...


----------



## Proenski

EricSW said:


> Hij is ook om te fietsen op een ATB, in het bos. Ruig genoeg toch?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Dat durf ik met een Amphibia of Seiko SKX007 nog wel aan ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Natuurlijk, ik snap dat zo'n stratenmakers aandril masjien geen goed voor een mechanisch horloge doet of dat je beter geen potje golf kunt gaan spelen met een automaat om maar fietsen?? Dan moet je wel over heeeeel ruig terrein rijden...
> 
> Of, net als Bidle, houten banden om je wielen hebben :-d:-d:-d


Golfen is niet eens zo heel slecht, met regelmaat gedaan. Ligt ook een beetje aan de swing van de speler. ;-) 
Probleem zit hem bij fietsen dat alles doorgegeven wordt aan je horloge. Met name als je je stuur stevig vast houdt (wat de meeste mensen doen). Veel fietspaden zijn nog niet echt voorzien van mooi asfalt. Dus met name als er tegels/stenen liggen dan is het erg slecht. Ik zal niet beweren dat een degelijke Rolex/Seiko direct kapot gaat, maar de kans is aanzienlijk hoger en de slijtage sowieso. 
Heb al diverse uurwerken gezien die hieronder te lijden hebben gehad.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Golfen is niet eens zo heel slecht, met regelmaat gedaan. Ligt ook een beetje aan de swing van de speler. ;-)
> Probleem zit hem bij fietsen dat alles doorgegeven wordt aan je horloge. Met name als je je stuur stevig vast houdt (wat de meeste mensen doen). Veel fietspaden zijn nog niet echt voorzien van mooi asfalt. Dus met name als er tegels/stenen liggen dan is het erg slecht. Ik zal niet beweren dat een degelijke Rolex/Seiko direct kapot gaat, maar de kans is aanzienlijk hoger en de slijtage sowieso.
> Heb al diverse uurwerken gezien die hieronder te lijden hebben gehad.


Een beetje fiets heeft tegenwoordig een verende voorvork (en zadel) dus ik denk dat dat wel losloopt. Een flinke klap met een zware hamer of golfclub lijkt mij erger dan een gemiddeld fietsritje. Ik doe mijn horloge er in elk geval niet voor af.


----------



## boeing767

Proenski said:


> Fraai die Helgray! Ik geloof alleen dat ik voor een donkerder (zwart?) bandje zou gaan. Een dik gevoerde racing band met grote gaten bijvoorbeeld, Kaluga van Rios is zo'n band en niet overdreven duur.


Ik wil deze band ook nog gaan vervangen. Een wat dikkere rally band is zeker een optie, zwart vind ik persoonlijk niet mooi bij deze kleur. Ik overweeg ook nog een blauwe lederen nato, denk dat dat ook wel een leuk effect kan geven...


----------



## Proenski

boeing767 said:


> Ik wil deze band ook nog gaan vervangen. Een wat dikkere rally band is zeker een optie, zwart vind ik persoonlijk niet mooi bij deze kleur. Ik overweeg ook nog een blauwe lederen nato, denk dat dat ook wel een leuk effect kan geven...


Nato kan idd ook leuk zijn. Er zit zwart in de wijzerplaat, als ik het goed zie, dus het zou kunnen maar da's een kwestie van smaak natuurlijk. Andere soort leer/ structuur/ stiksel, het kan net het verschil maken


----------



## merl

Deze! 










Kreeg er nog wat leuke goodies bij.


----------



## Shadowjack

Metal G!

... vond ik gister bij de juwelier om de hoek, kon hem daar niet achterlaten ...


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


>


Dus toch ..... gefeliciteerd, heel, heel erg mooi - oké, ik ben een beetje (veel) bevooroordeeld.

Hopelijk beleef je heel veel jaren heel veel plezier aan je Speedmaster Pro


----------



## merl

MHe225 said:


> Dus toch ..... gefeliciteerd, heel, heel erg mooi - oké, ik ben een beetje (veel) bevooroordeeld.
> 
> Hopelijk beleef je heel veel jaren heel veel plezier aan je Speedmaster Pro


Dank je!
Weet je, dat zou zomaar eens kunnen .


----------



## Skv

Deze overgenomen van een bekende hier.


----------



## Skv

En deze niet al te lang geleden gekocht, heb hem nu op zwarte perlon.


----------



## Bidle

Dat zijn weer een zwik mooie nieuwe aanwinsten!!

@Merl: Ziet er goed uit, gefeliciteerd met deze icoon.


----------



## merl

Dank je! Ik heb wel even rust nu


----------



## Hoteldebotel

Via Chrono24 in Duitsland een nieuwe Omega Speedmaster Dark Side Of the Moon opgehaald. Klok zit echt geweldig, ben er zeer blij mee!

View attachment 5169922


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Shadowjack said:


> Metal G!
> 
> ... vond ik gister bij de juwelier om de hoek, kon hem daar niet achterlaten ...
> 
> View attachment 5151026


Ik stond ook op het punt hem te halen, toch voor een goedkopere variant gegaan omdat ik ze toch helemaal aftrap met mijn werkv









Ben er blij mee, werkt prima 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn MotoG3 met Tapatalk


----------



## Skv

Mijn laatste aanwinst.


----------



## Proenski

Top! Een van de weinige Rolexen die ik te pruimen vind ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Jelle86 said:


> Mijn laatste aanwinst.


Komt u binnen, zeg. Kon het niet minder? Dat is een fantastische aanwinst. 
Het is geen geheim, ik ben geen Rolex man, doch er zijn een paar modellen waar ik af en toe stiekem naar kijk: deze en de oudere DateJust.
Gefeliciteerd en heel veel plezier van dit horloge.


----------



## Skv

MHe225 said:


> Komt u binnen, zeg. Kon het niet minder? Dat is een fantastische aanwinst.
> Het is geen geheim, ik ben geen Rolex man, doch er zijn een paar modellen waar ik af en toe stiekem naar kijk: deze en de oudere DateJust.
> Gefeliciteerd en heel veel plezier van dit horloge.


Hartelijk dank en volgens mij delen we dezelfde smaak. Ik heb hiervoor één andere Rolex gehad. En dat was deze (Datejust 1601 uit 1972):










Die is begin dit jaar verkocht. Toen verder gekeken naar een wat moderner exemplaar. Uitgekomen op een iets té sportieve Tudor Grantour Chronograaf. Die is ook weer weggegaan en vervolgens de ExpII gekocht. Méér dan tevreden mee!

Het is precies de uitvoering die ik zocht: met drilled lugs én solide eindlinkjes. 
Die combi is maar een paar jaar gemaakt (vanaf 2003 werd SEL-band aangepast zodat je via de binnenzijde de springbars in kon duwen en waren de drilled lugs niet meer nodig). Bovendien zit ook het originele garantiebewijsje er nog bij. Doos helaas niet meer, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken.


----------



## JohnGo

NOS Yema SpationauteIII '88, indertijd gedragen door Jean-Loup Chrétien tijdens de Mir Aragatz missie

























https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_EO-4#Mir_Aragatz


----------



## FongSayYuk

Waaaw mooi hoor JohnGo,

Ik ging even googlen en kwam je tegen op NA: NOS Yema Spationaute III '88 - 7A38 - Horlogeforum.nl - het forum voor liefhebbers van horloges haha

Die Seiko is trouwens ook heel erg mooi.

Weet niet zoveel van het horloge die je om hebt, maar hij ziet er goed uit, past bij je truitje en komt van mijn jaar! Zie ook dat je er best veel moeite voor heb moeten doen? Al met al, mooie aanwinst dus haha! Veel draagplezier!


----------



## Proenski

Weer een Rus, zal niet iedereen zijn smaak zijn maar ik kon deze niet laten liggen (ik heb een zwak voor Penguins)


----------



## Proenski

We gaan weer richting de winter dus een en ander op leer gezet:


----------



## Proenski

Tijdelijk minder budget maar dit kan er wel vanaf ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Als introductie van mijn laatste aanwinst een stukje geschiedenis over Chinese horloges; ik kopieer dit zonder vertaling en jullie kunnen hier meer / uitgebreider lezen:

_*The first watch made in China*_

_In January 1955, on the basis of a Chinese government order to establish a watch industry in the north of the country, four men in a small workshop with limited tools set out to build China's first wristwatch. Starting with a Swiss Sindaco 5 jewel pin-lever design, they successfully completed the prototype on 24 March. This first watch was called WuXing (5 Stars). This low-grade watch went into very limited production, each unit virtually hand-made. From this humble beginning began what is now one of the world's biggest mechanical watch enterprises._

_Preparations began in 1957 for the establishment of the Tianjin WuYi Watch Factory, which was completed the following year. An all-new 17 jewel watch entered production, with the brand name WuYi (5-1 i.e. May Day). These watches were based on Swiss designs (FHF 25/28 series) and were of good quality. Today they are much sought-after by collectors. Later calibre ST-2A WuYi watches featured some detail enhancements including shockproofing and extra jewels. In 1962 the factory moved to a new site and was renamed Tianjin Watch Factory. Production of the WuYi continued until 1971.
_

Voor zover ik heb kunnen achterhalen werd op 23 april '57 het eerste WuYi horloge gepresenteerd / gelanceerd en 'n jaar later rolden WuYi's uit de nieuwe fabriek. Het blijft allemaal een beetje vaag, want er is ook sprake van een WuYi horloge (model one) uit 1951 .....

Maar goed, in 2011 lanceerde SeaGull USA een heruitgave van de '58 WuYi. Geen getrouwe kopie, maar het DNA is overduidelijk aanwezig. En met het modernere en robuustere ST2130 uurwerk. Net zoiets als een Porsche 911 - iedereen herkent een '75 en '15 911 voor wat het is, ondanks de kolossale verschillen.
Ik had weet van deze heruitgave en reserveerde nummer 225/500 (natuurlijk); ik heb ruim 'n jaar moeten wachten voordat dit horloge daadwerkelijk geproduceerd werd - ze werden gewoon op volgorde gemaakt en verkocht. 
Niet lang daarna zag ik ook de prototypes van deze heruitgave voorbij komen en eerlijk gezegd vind ik deze net mooier dan de productiemodellen (kwestie van smaak) en ik heb getracht ook een van deze te bemachtigen, echter die waren al allemaal weg. Heel toevallig zag ik 2 weken geleden dat iemand zo'n horloge al 3 weken op WUS te koop had staan. Het was duidelijk niet gelukt te kapitaliseren op het unieke karakter en de prijs was meermalen verlaagd. Contact met de verkoper opgenomen, paar vraagjes gesteld en vervolgens $5 minder geboden en het horloge (s.n. 5) voor het mooie bedrag van $125 inclusief verzending, overgenomen.

Foto's dan maar:
















De verschillen zijn klein, maar toch wezenlijk (in mijn optiek). Ik weet niet waarom het productiemodel de gouden accenten heeft? Weer, het blijft een kwestie van smaak, maar persoonlijk vind ik het zilverkleurig geheel van het prototype mooier. Het "sun-burst effect" in de wijzerplaat van het prototype is net iets uitgesprokener en mooier (vind ik). Ook het uurwerk is net ietsje anders, met een betere / mooiere afwerking van de ST2130 in het prototype (handmatig in elkaar gezet, extra gepolijst, ....?) en de rotors verschillen.

Persoonlijk ben ik blij en tevreden met deze aanwinst en vind het leuk om beide naast elkaar te bezitten. Wellicht kunnen Anneke en ik deze tegelijkertijd dragen, dit tot afgrijzen van Proenski :-d #5 zit om mijn pols terwijl ik dit type - misschien plaats ik ook nog een foto in de wat-draag-je draad (zoals gezegd)


----------



## merl

Mooie aanwinst! Wat is de diameter? 38mm?


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Mooie aanwinst! Wat is de diameter? 38mm?


Dankje, Merl. 
De WuYi oogt kleiner dan hij is, 40 mm diameter. 
Volledige* specs vind je hier

* rekbaar begrip; ikzelf zou meer informatie publiceren


----------



## Bidle

@MHe225: Mooie aanwinst en bedankt voor het leesvoer.


----------



## nordwulf

Een maand gelden gekocht en nog steeds mijn favoriete horloge. Oris Calobra II


----------



## merl

Deze twee 
Een 1981 6309-7049 en een LE Sumo.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Mijn laatste aanwinst is een zwarte Seiko Monster (1e generatie), maar toen ik 'm kreeg, kwam e.e.a. nogal "groen" over. Ook had mijn Monster een WITTE dag- en datum schijf. Volgens de Russische (!) verkoper op eBay, kwam dat wel voor, volgens hem was dat de Japanse versie, maar volgens mij kletste hij maar wat uit z'n nek! :-d
Hoe dan ook, zo zag hij er tot voor kort nog uit:









Ik ben me toen gaan verdiepen in verschillende mods, óók van andere modellen, zoals de SKX007/009 en hield ook in gedachten, dat ik een "5"je heb, wat een leuke rode secondenwijzer heeft.
Een bepaalde website, liet foto's zien van een gemodificeerde 007, met een ZWARTE dag schijf, maar een WITTE datumschijf. En ook op WFWF liet iemand zoiets zien. Eerst overal nagevraagd en waar haal ik tenslotte een nette NIEUWE dagschijf vandaan? Bij Rob van Monsterwatches!
Ondertussen heb ik een man in mijn woonplaats gevonden, die in z'n vrije tijd horloges kan herstellen en dus een beetje goedkoper is dan de gebruikelijke horlogemaker die ik ken. Hij heeft voor mij die dagschijf vervangen, de rode secondewijzer met die van m'n "5" gewisseld en toen ben ik daarna aan de gang gegaan met de lunette. De boel die zwart moest blijven afgeplakt en vervolgens met aceton en een houten worste-pen (soort lange tandenstoker) het zwart hier en daar verwijderd. Bij ToyChamp een mini busje hobby-verf voor bouwpakketten gekocht en lekker aan het inkleuren gegaan. Deze verf was in no time droog en 's avonds met een schuurspons en wat water de buitenkant van de lunette weer schoon geschuurd van de opliggende verf. Al met al ben ik heel blij met het resultaat!



























De "5" heb ik de rode verf op de lunette weggehaald en ingevuld met zwarte, zodat die nu meer lijkt op de originele zwarte Monster. Die staat nu te koop op HF en Marktplaats en Speurders. 
Ik wilde dáárvan eigenlijk de mooie stalen armband afhalen en een SKX007 rubberband zetten, maar de "lug holes" (hoe heet dat in netjes Nederlands?) zitten op zo'n vreemde plek, ik krijg daar geen mesh band en geen rubberband op, alleen het origineel. Ik had er vroeger wel eens een leren band op....Maar die wil ik eigenlijk ook niet graag kwijt... :roll:

Nou ja, we zien het wel! :-d


----------



## dbje

Vandaag binnengekregen: Steinhart Ocean One V2. Gisteren al een paar nato's binnengekregen via cheapestnatostraps. Wat een plaatje!!  Ik ben echt onder de indruk van de kwaliteit en de kleuren. Money well spend!










Cheers from David's phone


----------



## Proenski

Sinds enige tijd in huis en ik draag deze Sturmanski veel. Mooi formaat, gewicht is precies goed, de afwerking is prima (bandje heeft solide eindstukken!). Ik kreeg het binnen een dag voor elkaar om een miniscuul stukje van het glas te "chippen" :-( (hoe zeg je dat in het NL?). Naja, het is een gebruiksvoorwerp en deze bevalt dusdanig dat ik er denk ik t.z.t. saffier in laat zetten :-!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Eergisteren opgehaald bij het DHL servicepunt, een gebruikte OM, met wat "issues". O.a. zit de bezel veel te strak, door blijkbaar een verkeerde rubber pakking te plaatsen en de vorige eigenaar vond het "wel een leuk idee" om alle verf INCLUSIEF DE LUME PIP te verwijderen uit de bezel. Het voordeel: ik kon het horloge voor een relatief lage prijs kopen (waarschijnlijk een 'gewone prijs' in de VS)

Zo kreeg ik 'm binnen:









Gisteren heb ik gewoon een potje hobbyverf, wat op m'n bureau stond gepakt en geopend. Vervolgens wat met een klein schroevendraaiertje erin geknoeid. (ik had niet eens een krant op m'n bureau ter bescherming!). Toen even laten drogen...









Toen het bijna droog maar nog niet was uitgehard, wat glad oud schrijfpapier gepakt en later zelfs een gebruikte envelop en aan het vegen....









en vegen....









en uitgeveegd.... Aan het eind nog even met een keukensponsje de hardnekkige resten afgepoetst...









Morgen komt er wat lume poeder binnen, ga ik eens even mee experimenteren....


----------



## Bidle

Dat is al een hele verbetering,... volgende keer wellicht eerst even de bezel netjes polijsten en daarna verven. Ben iig benieuwd naar je lume-project.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Bidle said:


> Dat is al een hele verbetering,... volgende keer wellicht eerst even de bezel netjes polijsten en daarna verven. Ben iig benieuwd naar je lume-project.


Inderdaad, heb 'm nou gepolijst en opnieuw geverfd, dat lume gedoe is nog niet goed gelukt... Wordt vervolgd...


----------



## nordwulf

Orient Ray in de aanbieding van Amazon voor slechts US$80.  Beste kwaliteit vs prijs in mijn (kleine) collectie.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Northlander said:


> Orient Ray in de aanbieding van Amazon voor slechts US$80.  Beste kwaliteit vs prijs in mijn (kleine) collectie.


Helaas komt het plaatje niet tevoorschijn.


----------



## nordwulf

Vreemd, embedding photos van Google Photos werkt niet meer zo goed. Misschien werkt deze link wel: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_...BlyW5L-Vhbs7eju5J9Y9EKSIxlnvrtc=w1024-h768-no


----------



## Proenski

Nope, doen we gewoon zo (wel een ander bandje) ;-)


----------



## merl

Deze vandaag binnen. Leuk spul!


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Deze vandaag binnen. Leuk spul!


Zijn inderdaad leuk; ik heb vaker foto's gezien, maar nooit in het echie. 
Hoe groot zijn deze, zit er beweging in en kun je misschien ook een close-up foto plaatsen?


----------



## merl

Meer info komend weekend. 5 dec eerst uitpakken


----------



## Proenski

De buit van zwarte vrijdag ;-)


----------



## nordwulf

En weer een Orient. Mijn eerste creme wijzerplaat en mooie kwaliteit weer van Orient.

Hopelijk is deze foto wel te zien.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Leuk!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Aan zulke manchetknopen heb ik ook wel eens gedacht, maar ik draag erg weinig overhemden waarbij je manchetknopen kunt inprikken, de manchetknopen die ik heb (en geërfd van m'n pa), draag ik ook maar af en toe.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Northlander said:


> En weer een Orient. Mijn eerste creme wijzerplaat en mooie kwaliteit weer van Orient.
> 
> Hopelijk is deze foto wel te zien.


Ja hoor, uitstekend. Ik houd wel van een creme wijzerplaat!


----------



## nordwulf

Black Friday sale waar ik geen nee tegen kon zeggen.. Alpiner GMT 4. Drie horloges in 1 week is voorlopig genoeg!


----------



## JohnGo

Northlander said:


> Black Friday sale waar ik geen nee tegen kon zeggen.. Alpiner GMT 4. Drie horloges in 1 week is voorlopig genoeg!


Prachtige Alpina GMT Northlander, veel draagplezier met dit mooi horloge toegewenst!!!


----------



## JohnGo

Mijn Black-Friday/Cyber Monday deals:

Voor m'n vrouwke haar verjaardag:

Seiko SRW875 Chrono Quartz









Je kent dat wel, deze in het winkelmandje en dan nog snel eens kijken wat er voor de heren allemaal te verkrijgen was







Ik kijk al een tijdje uit naar een solar of eco-drive toolwatch en zodoende bij dit beige-zandkleurig exemplaar uitgekomen, de Citizen Aviator AW1365-19P.
Specs:
Eco drive cal.J810 - gangreserve 240 dagen
Zwarte IP-coating 
Kastmaat 45mm

















Ik ben benieuwd of dit één van m'n nieuwe beaters zal worden of niet. Ik maak me alleen een beetje zorgen over de kastmaat, die toch wel aan de forse kant is.
Komt normaal gezien overmorgen binnen. Wordt vervolgd...


----------



## JohnGo

En gearriveerd :-!


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> En gearriveerd :-!
> 
> View attachment 6272698


Vind 'm niet onaardig maar wel te groot voor jouw pols als ik eerlijk ben :think:


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Vind 'm niet onaardig maar wel te groot voor jouw pols als ik eerlijk ben :think:


Als de lugs binnen de 'bovenkant' van m'n pols vallen is het oké voor mij. Dit gaat nog net naar mijn maatstaf Proenski.


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Als de lugs binnen de 'bovenkant' van m'n pols vallen is het oké voor mij. Dit gaat nog net naar mijn maatstaf Proenski.


Kwestie van smaak, ga ik ook niet over twisten natuurlijk. Voor mij moet een horloge mooi rond om de pols vallen. Dat gezegd hebbende, ik heb een "maatje groter" onderweg dus ik hoop dat ie goed valt.. ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Moet zeggen dat ik het ook wel mee vind vallen. Mede omdat je pols helemaal naar binnen is gedraaid en daarbij de hoek van de lens ook niet echt mee helpt.
Beste positie van een wrist shot is je arm voor je houden en dan via de spiegel.


----------



## JohnGo

Bidle said:


> Moet zeggen dat ik het ook wel mee vind vallen. Mede omdat je pols helemaal naar binnen is gedraaid en daarbij de hoek van de lens ook niet echt mee helpt.
> Beste positie van een wrist shot is je arm voor je houden en dan via de spiegel.


Bidle, bedankt voor de tip, maar licht nog eens wat verder toe met een foto zoals je die dan neemt? En dan gewoon je afbeelding ontspiegelen ofzo?
Ik vind het alvast reuze interessant hoe ik een deftig wristshot kan maken zonder mijn arm in een onnatuurlijke kromming te houden om weerspiegeling en dergelijke te voorkomen...
Dank bij voorbaat!


----------



## Proenski

Een wristshot is een wristhot.. En die heb je prima genomen! Ik zie ook niet echt noemenswaardige of onnatuurlijke verdraaing van je pols, het is redelijk recht voor zijn raap zoals een wristshot zou moeten zijn naar mijn mening. Natuurlijk kun je via een spiegel fotograferen en dan het beeld omdraaien maar dat zal weinig aan de verhoudingen of proporties veranderen..


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Moet zeggen dat ik het ook wel mee vind vallen. Mede omdat je pols helemaal naar binnen is gedraaid en daarbij de hoek van de lens ook niet echt mee helpt.
> Beste positie van een wrist shot is je arm voor je houden en dan via de spiegel.


Als de pols helemaal naar binnen is gedraaid dan zou je meer van de bovenste band moeten zien, dit is niet het geval dus lijkt de foto redelijk recht boven de wijzerplaat te zijn genomen... Probeer het maar eens zelf door je pols naar binnen te draaien met een camera voor je ogen ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Als de pols helemaal naar binnen is gedraaid dan zou je meer van de bovenste band moeten zien, dit is niet het geval dus lijkt de foto redelijk recht boven de wijzerplaat te zijn genomen... Probeer het maar eens zelf door je pols naar binnen te draaien met een camera voor je ogen ;-)


Ik probeer altijd een wristshot zo 'natuurlijk' mogelijk te maken, maar soms ontkom je er niet aan je pols en arm wat te wrikken en torsen om weerspiegeling van het glas, de camera en dergelijke tegen te gaan. Daarmee ben ik wel benieuwd of Bidle hiervoor een oplossing voorhanden heeft zoals hij aangeeft.

Voorlopig geen nieuwe wrist-shots, maar een lume fotootje, de Citizen tegenover de SKX011 en de SBBN017, geen eerlijke match tegenover deze duikers maar het geeft alvast een indruk.


----------



## Proenski

Die eend had je wel weg mogen laten :-d:-d


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Als de pols helemaal naar binnen is gedraaid dan zou je meer van de bovenste band moeten zien, dit is niet het geval dus lijkt de foto redelijk recht boven de wijzerplaat te zijn genomen... Probeer het maar eens zelf door je pols naar binnen te draaien met een camera voor je ogen ;-)


Het gaat helemaal niet om recht van boven,.... maar om de positie van je botten! Daarbij vermoed ik dat ik redelijk weet waar ik het over heb,... ;-)


----------



## Bidle

JohnGo said:


> Ik probeer altijd een wristshot zo 'natuurlijk' mogelijk te maken, maar soms ontkom je er niet aan je pols en arm wat te wrikken en torsen om weerspiegeling van het glas, de camera en dergelijke tegen te gaan. Daarmee ben ik wel benieuwd of Bidle hiervoor een oplossing voorhanden heeft zoals hij aangeeft.
> 
> Voorlopig geen nieuwe wrist-shots, maar een lume fotootje, de Citizen tegenover de SKX011 en de SBBN017, geen eerlijke match tegenover deze duikers maar het geeft alvast een indruk.
> 
> View attachment 6287626


Er zijn twee dingen qua positie die bepalend zijn. Brandpunt en de positie van je pols. 
Hoe dichter bij je de foto neemt hoe groter het horloge lijkt in verhouding op je pols. Dus een groothoeklens is geen aanrader. ;-)
Verder hoe meer je je pols naar je toe draait des te meer je pols kleiner lijkt en je horloge minder mooi op je pols kan liggen. Dit is met name zo als je een redelijk kleine pols hebt. Overigens je pols de andere kant op draaien helpt juist weer. Uiteraard is ook de vorm van je pols bepalend,... enfin, het helpt bij veel mensen aanzienlijk. Je ziet ook veel foto's waarbij mensen hun pols rechthouden t.o.v. hun elleboog en hun arm vanuit de schouder omhoog liften. Beste blijft gewoon een spiegel of de welbekende zakbroek foto. Voor de ongelovige,... pak maar eens een schuifmaat.

Hier een zakbroek-foto:









En een foto van een spiegel,... of statief,... of met hulp van iemand anders. 









Wat betreft spiegelingen, dat is een kwestie van "schilderen". Leg je horloge maar eens op tafel en pak een wit of zwart A4'tje. Blijf zelf vanuit hetzelfde punt naar je horloge kijken. Beweeg nu langzaam het A4'tje rondom je horloge,... je ziet van zelf veel spiegelingen veranderen op de kast en je glas. Zo kun je dus heel makkelijk wit of zwart papier rondom toevoegen om spiegelingen te voorkomen.

Helaas zijn horloge hier erg vatbaar voor en kost het even geduld om voor elkaar te krijgen. Moet zeggen dat het me redelijk goed af gaat, maar dat mag ook wel na alle foto's die ik al gemaakt heb. ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Het gaat helemaal niet om recht van boven,.... maar om de positie van je botten! Daarbij vermoed ik dat ik redelijk weet waar ik het over heb,... ;-)


Misschien moet ik iets duidelijker zijn; als je zorgt dat je als het ware een loodlijn hebt van het middelpunt van het object (horloge) en het midden van je lens dan heb je een goede "invalshoek" waarbij je in elk geval die vorm van (positionele) vertekening uitsluit.

Zonder enige twijfel maak je hele gave "product foto's" maar met mijn 30 jaar fotografie ervaring gekoppeld aan een grafische achtergrond weet ik eveneens zeer zeker waar ik het over heb ;-)

Mijn punt is dat je niet heel ingewikkeld hoeft te doen om een fatsoenlijke wristshot te maken zolang je je maar aan een paar eenvoudige basisprincipes houdt. Als je een stap verder wil gaan (ontspiegelen, vermijden van reflectie etc.) dan zijn je tips natuurlijk zeer bruikbaar.


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Misschien moet ik iets duidelijker zijn; als je zorgt dat je als het ware een loodlijn hebt van het middelpunt van het object (horloge) en het midden van je lens dan heb je een goede "invalshoek" waarbij je in elk geval die vorm van (positionele) vertekening uitsluit.


Ik bergreep waar je op doelde en ben het helemaal met je eens, maar daar had ik het dus niet over,....ik had het over het verdraaien van de pols waardoor deze een andere omtrek krijgt.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Ik bergreep waar je op doelde en ben het helemaal met je eens, maar daar had ik het dus niet over,....ik had het over het verdraaien van de pols waardoor deze een andere omtrek krijgt.


Optisch gezien dan he? Feitelijk veranderd je polsomtrek natuurlijk niet ;-). Maar ik snap wat je bedoelt, ik denk dat je het ook met mij eens zult zijn dat je met een geoefend oog prima deze vertekening "eruit kunt filteren". Er komen op dit forum (niet alleen dit board) zoveel wristshots voorbij en ik durf best te stellen dat ik over het algemeen prima kan zien hoe een horloge draagt, sterker nog ik gebruik dit soort foto's ook als inschatting hoe een horloge valt als ik op zoek ben naar nieuwe aanschaf.


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Optisch gezien dan he? Feitelijk veranderd je polsomtrek natuurlijk niet ;-). Maar ik snap wat je bedoelt, ik denk dat je het ook met mij eens zult zijn dat je met een geoefend oog prima deze vertekening "eruit kunt filteren". Er komen op dit forum (niet alleen dit board) zoveel wristshots voorbij en ik durf best te stellen dat ik over het algemeen prima kan zien hoe een horloge draagt, sterker nog ik gebruik dit soort foto's ook als inschatting hoe een horloge valt als ik op zoek ben naar nieuwe aanschaf.


Nee niet alleen optisch, dat bedoel ik juist!! De vorm van de omtrek veranderd, uiteraard niet de lengte van de omtrek. Pak maar eens een schuifmaat en draai je pols naar je toe en daarna terug..... of gebruik je duim en wijsvinger. Voor mensen met een kleinere pols ~17cm. Is die verandering redelijk merkbaar. Met name omdat het horloge daarom niet zo mooi vlak op de pols kan liggen.

Daarnaast blijft het lastig want de vorm van de pols kan in basis al erg verschillend zijn. Vriend van mij heeft de exact zelfde omtrek, maar een hele dunne platte pols. Daardoor staan sommige horloge toch net weer even anders.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Nee niet alleen optisch, dat bedoel ik juist!! De vorm van de omtrek veranderd, uiteraard niet de lengte van de omtrek. Pak maar eens een schuifmaat en draai je pols naar je toe en daarna terug..... of gebruik je duim en wijsvinger. Voor mensen met een kleinere pols ~17cm. Is die verandering redelijk merkbaar. Met name omdat het horloge daarom niet zo mooi vlak op de pols kan liggen.
> 
> Daarnaast blijft het lastig want de vorm van de pols kan in basis al erg verschillend zijn. Vriend van mij heeft de exact zelfde omtrek, maar een hele dunne platte pols. Daardoor staan sommige horloge toch net weer even anders.


Volgens mij bedoelen we gewoon hetzelfde hoor... 
Zelf heb ik een vrij korte polsomtrek maar wel vrij plat, daarom kom ik met sommige ontwerpen nog (net) weg :-!

Dat gezegd hebbende; ik denk dat voor de meeste mannen de ideale maat tussen de 38 en 42mm ligt, met lugs die binnen de pols vallen. Althans dat heeft mijn voorkeur/ smaak.


----------



## Proenski

Kerstcadeau-tje, een eenvoudige Seiko automaat uit de recraft serie. Geen directe kopie maar wel modellen die zeer duidelijk geinspireerd zijn door designs uit de jaren 70. Met een maat van 43,5 is ie vrij fors maar de lugs vallen net binnen mijn pols (gelukkig) maar groter moet het voor mij echt niet worden. Ik ben, gezien het bescheiden prijskaartje, onder de indruk van de afwerking. De wijzerplaat is het type sunburst heeft een aparte bruin/ paarse gloed die terugkomt in de kleur van het bandje/ stiksel, heel fraai. De band is sowieso van goede kwaliteit (flinke plak kalfsleer) en beter dan ik op menig duurder model ben tegengekomen!


----------



## Racka

Het is al weer te lang geleden dat ik hier iets gepost heb. Heb wel regelmatig jullie mooie horloges bekeken.

Deze heb ik vandaag omgehad. Tevens mijn nieuwste aanwinst, al heb ik em al een maand of zes.

Heb hiervoor wel mijn Poljot Aviator I Chrono verkocht.


----------



## Hen®i

Citizen Satellite Wave F100 (CC2001-57A):










En de Citizen AW1365-19P:










Een Seiko SARB017 ligt waarschijnlijk nu bij de douane op Schiphol maar moet
nog ´als binnen´ worden gescand (afz. Seiya )


----------



## merl

Afgelopen dagen deze twee mogen ontvangen.
Een Eterna Kontiki en een Seiko Turtle re-issue








































Naast mijn vintage Turtle


----------



## MichielV

Gaaf die nieuwe turtle! Het begint hier ook wel erg te kriebelen. Was sowieso van plan om er een te halen, maar nu toch maar wat meer werk van maken!

Verder onlangs ook een nieuwe aanwinst opgehaald. Sinds een week in mijn bezit;


----------



## EricSW

Die Turtle en de Oris staan allebei hoog op mijn verlanglijstje, erg mooi beide!!!


----------



## Buramu

Ik was niet op zoek naar een Vostok, maar het was een aanbieding die ik niet kon passeren. En een impuls aankoop. Dit ding is groot!


----------



## joins

De seiko staat ook op mijn verlanglijstje dit jaar!


----------



## Proenski

Niet helemaal nieuw deze Orient King Master maar het bandje wel, dit horloge is lastig te fotograferen maar je kunt denk ik wel zien dat ie netjes is afgewerkt en hij straalt meer kwaliteit dan de goedkopere Orients, hij gaat ook wat meer richting Orient Star qua kwaliteit.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Deze was ik nog vergeten officieel te tonen. Mijn Borealis Scout Sniper. De looks en de degelijkheid van een Marathon GSAR, maar dan met een Seiko aan boord, wel RVS 316L, saffierglas, T25 tritium, niet super fel, maar goed zichtbaar in het donker. Ik hoop nog betere foto's te maken binnenkort.


----------



## Proenski

Mooie bonk hoor! :-!



Lijkt me een blijvertje dus het stickertje mag van de achterkant af ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Mooie bonk hoor! :-!
> 
> Lijkt me een blijvertje dus het stickertje mag van de achterkant af ;-)


Yep, is er inmiddels af hoor! Ook vanwege het schuiven, nu 'plakt' het rvs wat beter op de pols. ;-)


----------



## Dunzdeck

Tweedehandsje van NEWW, SKX007 binnenwerk gemod in een SNK601. Waren aanvankelijk wat problemen met condens maar heb 'm door de plaatselijke horlogemaker laten 'resealen'. Mijn tweede automatic en de eerste die het goed doet


----------



## Proenski

De impuls aankoop; soms heb je spijt van dat soort aankopen maar in dit geval zeker niet! Ik was blij verrast m.b.t. de afwerking, de bezel sluit naadloos aan op de kast en er zit geen speling in. De kast is netjes geborsteld en de kroon zelfs gesigneerd! Ook het standaard bandje draagt lekker en is zachter en soepeler dan de Seiko variant :-!

In een ideale wereld zou ie een 120 clicks bezel hebben en saffier glas maar dat mag je voor zo'n prijs niet verwachten.


----------



## Bidle

Hoeveel clicks heeft de bezel nu,.... heb liever zelf liever 60clicks zoals op de meeste Jaegers.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Hoeveel clicks heeft de bezel nu,.... heb liever zelf liever 60clicks zoals op de meeste Jaegers.


Deze is 60 clicks, wat ook prima is. Zolang het maar geen 90 is, dat heb ik nooit zo goed begrepen :think:


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Deze is 60 clicks, wat ook prima is. Zolang het maar geen 90 is, dat heb ik nooit zo goed begrepen :think:


90 is idd een vreemde. 60 clicks is perfect, mits het wel goed afgewerkt is zonder te veel speling. Dat is het enige wat ik irritant vind; te veel speling op de bezel. Enfin, ik heb de bezels met regelmaat gebruikt tijdens duiken. Uiteraard meer voor de lol, want een computer doet het 'echte' werk. In die gevallen dan is een 60 clicks ring fijner, omdat je hem makkelijker snel kan instellen.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> 90 is idd een vreemde. 60 clicks is perfect, mits het wel goed afgewerkt is zonder te veel speling. Dat is het enige wat ik irritant vind; te veel speling op de bezel. Enfin, ik heb de bezels met regelmaat gebruikt tijdens duiken. Uiteraard meer voor de lol, want een computer doet het 'echte' werk. In die gevallen dan is een 60 clicks ring fijner, omdat je hem makkelijker snel kan instellen.


Ben eerlijk gezegd geen duiker, verder dan snorkelen kom ik niet dus ik geloof je gelijk |>

Ik gebruik de ring het meest nog als eierwekker :-d


----------



## nordwulf

Impuls aankoop via de Deal thread in de Affordables forum. Ik heb al een Oris en Alpina maar Edox stond nog niet op de verlanglijst van Zwitserse uurwerken. Maar met US$ 499 voor een nieuwe Edox automatic met sunray wijzerplaat kon ik geen weerstand bieden. En de eerste indruk is heel goed.


----------



## TheMaestro

Dit is de laatste "aankomst".

Certina DS Action Diver Blue.

TOP-klok!
Krijg 'm niet van de pols af.


----------



## Bidle

Mooi, komt er ook weer een mooi filmpje van?


----------



## TheMaestro

Bidle said:


> Mooi, komt er ook weer een mooi filmpje van?


Zit er inderdaad aan te komen. Zal "in dit theater" te verwachten zijn.


----------



## Great destinyman

Deze had ik even een tijdje stilgehouden tot hij van mijn horlogemaker terug was, maar hier is hij nu! Niet echt een horloge, maar een wekker(Oude Europa wekker met 7 lagerstenen en een combi opwind systeem)! Deze gaat mij dus vergezellen tijdens de nacht en met een leuk gerinkel mij wakker maken :-d
(Overigens nog wel een horloge uit amerika komend, zit nu helaas vast bij de douane, waarde is laag dus misschien kom ik er vannaf zonder inklaringskosten??:-x)


----------



## Proenski

Great destinyman said:


> Deze had ik even een tijdje stilgehouden tot hij van mijn horlogemaker terug was, maar hier is hij nu! Niet echt een horloge, maar een wekker(Oude Europa wekker met 7 lagerstenen en een combi opwind systeem)! Deze gaat mij dus vergezellen tijdens de nacht en met een leuk gerinkel mij wakker maken :-d
> (Overigens nog wel een horloge uit amerika komend, zit nu helaas vast bij de douane, waarde is laag dus misschien kom ik er vannaf zonder inklaringskosten??:-x)


Met klokken heb ik niet zo veel maar ik vond als kind die oplichtende wijzers zo bijzonder, misschien dat daar mijn huidige tik vandaan komt ;-)

Inklaringskosten, rekent u even mee;
Rekenvoorbeeld

Ben benieuwd wat er onderweg is, ik heb er een draadje voor gestart |>
https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/onderweg-wat-er-onderweg-naar-jouw-collectie-2785802.html


----------



## Great destinyman

Hmm, net een tientje aan kosten, misschien ben ik de gelukkige die niet gepakt wordt(waarde horloge plus verzenden 50eu)?


----------



## Proenski

Alles wat uit de USA komt wordt bekeken daar kun je donder op zeggen...


----------



## Great destinyman

Helaas...gelukkig is het horloge het toch wel waard en dit is een van de duizend keren iets bestel(wat nu toch echt helaas uit de VS moet komen) dus het is niet zo groot probleem b-)


----------



## Great destinyman

En hij is eindelijk gearriveerd! De Timex kwam tegen 11 uur aan met de post, helaas 20,70eu bij de postbode aftikken(inklaring+import) maar dat schuiven wij even terzijde 
Veilig aangekomen en wel zie je dat hij vrijwel nieuw is, het kaliber m24 uurwerkje tikt fijn en wel, met op de timegrapher te zien dat ie met 0,0ms beat error loopt op alle posities, sterke amplitude geeft en -2, 2+ s/dag in 6 posities doet! Uurwerkje in goede staat dus, kan nog een tijdje mee.
Er zit ook een gave en super comfortabele JB champion stretchband aan die wel nog even 1 schakel kleiner mag van mij, weet iemand hoe je dat moet doen?

Pic heavy b-)!


----------



## Proenski

Da's een nette dress watch! Alleen vind ik het bandje en de manier waarop ie aan de kast zit niet echt mooi, ik zou 'm op een mooi leren band zetten die taps toeloopt.


----------



## MHe225

We zijn inmiddels op pagina *225* aangeland, dus ik "moet" hier iets posten. Maar geen nieuwe aanwinsten voor mij ..... totdat ik realiseerde dat ik mijn laatste aanwinst nooit heb laten zien. 'n Black Friday (25 November) Super Sale. Zonder hier verder al te veel woorden vuil aan te maken, presenteer ik mijn Doxa 750 GMT Divingstar:


----------



## Great destinyman

Zeker een leuk horloge, simpel van functie. Helaas is de bandaanzet de wat minder voorkomende 19mm en over de bandaanzet, dat hoort zo bij de periode van productie(1980).


----------



## Proenski

Great destinyman said:


> Zeker een leuk horloge, simpel van functie. Helaas is de bandaanzet de wat minder voorkomende 19mm en over de bandaanzet, dat hoort zo bij de periode van productie(1980).


Zelf probeer ik wel de juiste maat te gebruiken maar vaak past een 20mm band ook wel, zeker als het soepel leer is..


----------



## Bidle

@MHe225: Mooie aanwinst!!! Zou ik zeker niet vervelend vinden om mee rond te moeten lopen.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> @MHe225: Mooie aanwinst!!! Zou ik zeker niet vervelend vinden om mee rond te moeten lopen.


Ha ha - dank je en helemaal mee eens.

Ik heb nog nooit zo snel een horloge gekocht - kon ook wel omdat ik al jaren over de 750 GMT en 'n Divingstar aan het mijmeren was. Dus toen ik een e-mail van Doxa kreeg met de aankondiging van de Black Friday Super Sale, hoefde ik niet langer te denken. Ook omdat de prijs buitengewoon goed was, $400 lager dan de laagste prijs die ik ooit voor dit model gezien heb (en de helft van de adviesprijs). Heb er overigens ook een echte BOR band bij gekocht.

Op het forum leerde ik dat Doxa de laatste exemplaren van dit model de deur uit wilde hebben en ze hebben orde 30 horloges in 'n dag verkocht. En nu zijn er lui die lopen te jammeren en anderen die hier weer een slaatje uit proberen te slaan.

Zal kijken of ik binnenkort een foto van onze 3 SUBs kan maken (200 Coralline, 1200 DWL en 750 GMT Divingstar)


----------



## JohnGo

Geen horloge deze keer, maar toch tijdsgerelateerd ;-)
Tikt nog mooi weg en in goede staat, ben blij met deze |>


----------



## Great destinyman

Gisteren aangekomen, een heuze Pobeda(Russisch met een handopwinder). Afwerking op het uurwerk is niet mis, wordt over een paar dagen naar de horlogemaker gebracht.


----------



## Proenski

Een wat oudere Orient Star, wilde 'm in het onderweg draadje posten maar dat ding was hier razendsnel vanuit Japan! :-!

Je merkt toch wel dat de Star range van Orient van een hogere kwaliteit is; het voelt in alle opzichten beter aan. Hij meet 43,5 maar vanwege de kastvorm (mag je dit een Tonneau noemen?) draagt ie kleiner. De leren band is echt fantastisch; een samenwerking tussen Orient en Somes (van oorsprong een zadelmaker maar ze maken tegenwoordig ook tassen en andere leren producten.









Vorige eigenaar moet wel een klein Jappanertje zijn geweest aangezien de band op het eerste gaatje heeft vast gezeten :-d Verder is ie in uitstekende conditie |>


----------



## marathonna

http://forums.watchhttp:http://foru....com/images/attach/jpg.gifages/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Proenski

Apart! Leuk die twee Timex-en. Jaren 70?

Zou persoonlijk er wel andere bandjes op zetten, die linker (bovenste foto) bijvoorbeeld op een zwarte race strap met grote gaten, die andere ook op zwart met oranje stiksel. Zomaar een idee ;-)


----------



## marathonna

Proenski said:


> Apart! Leuk die twee Timex-en. Jaren 70?
> 
> Zou persoonlijk er wel andere bandjes op zetten, die linker (bovenste foto) bijvoorbeeld op een zwarte race strap met grote gaten, die andere ook op zwart met oranje stiksel. Zomaar een idee ;-)


2 x de Reissue van oude timex horloges.
1tje gaat terug aangezien die licht beschadigt was en leek wel of deze al gedragen was...Balen..!!


----------



## boeing767

Tsja het geeft de tijd aan, thuis kan mijn horloge af, want we hebben een klok


----------



## joins

Net deze binnen gekregen.
Seiko 7549 7010 "Tuna"


----------



## Proenski

joins said:


> View attachment 7135634
> 
> 
> Net deze binnen gekregen.
> Seiko 7549 7010 "Tuna"


Ik zie niets...

Edit: lijkt een forum probleem te zijn....


----------



## joins

Nu moet het lukken


----------



## Proenski

joins said:


> Nu moet het lukken


Yup, maar ik zie mijn post op "wat draag jij vandaag" niet. Ook al heb ik dit op dezelfde manier als altijd gepost..?


----------



## Proenski

joins said:


> Nu moet het lukken


Hoe heb je dit voor elkaar gekregen?


----------



## joins

Proenski said:


> Hoe heb je dit voor elkaar gekregen?


Edit post, foto verwijderd en opnieuw gepost.


----------



## Proenski

joins said:


> Edit post, foto verwijderd en opnieuw gepost.


Gelukt! Wel jammer dat dit forum steeds meer barstjes gaat vertonen :-(


----------



## Bidle

+1 Af en toe behoorlijk irritant. Kom sowieso al minder vaak hier, maar dit helpt niet.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> +1 Af en toe behoorlijk irritant. Kom sowieso al minder vaak hier, maar dit helpt niet.


Jammer ook dat er geen aankondiging is vanuit "het management", ik post ook buiten de NL sectie en overal zijn problemen. Ik mis eerlijk gezegd ook onze moderator in deze, dit zijn dingen waar je bovenop moet zitten. En dat zeg ik als ex webmaster van een fan forum van een bekende band.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

OK, weer on topic: Vandaag nieuwe aanwinst op de pols, zie thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/blijde-verwachting-cadence-commander-2580698-2.html


----------



## Dunzdeck

Sinds een week binnen, Seiko SNZH57 (de 'FF hommage'), voor drie knikkers en een spreekwoordelijke wind bij Skywatches... ook geen douanekosten, score!










Sent from my couch


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Nou, die gaat toch wel een heel stukje over de 100 euro, of niet dan? :roll: Prima kwaliteit, dat zeker maar geen "lunch money"...


----------



## Dunzdeck

James T. Kirk[emoji767 said:


> ;26242466]Nou, die gaat toch wel een heel stukje over de 100 euro, of niet dan? :roll: Prima kwaliteit, dat zeker maar geen "lunch money"...


Ik overdrijf, hij was $105 inclusief verzending. Vind ik erg weinig voor een Seiko automatic met degelijke bracelet! Ondanks dat ik even zonder werk zit kon ik 'm daarvoor niet laten schieten!

(Zie doos Aldi-sigaren op de achtergrond als teken van bittere tijden...)

Sent from my couch


----------



## Proenski

Dunzdeck said:


> Ik overdrijf, hij was $105 inclusief verzending. Vind ik erg weinig voor een Seiko automatic met degelijke bracelet! Ondanks dat ik even zonder werk zit kon ik 'm daarvoor niet laten schieten!
> 
> (Zie doos Aldi-sigaren op de achtergrond als teken van bittere tijden...)
> 
> Sent from my couch


Stoppen met roken; kun je vaak ook een mooi horloge voor kopen ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

The Bull van Stuckx is daarnet gearriveerd bij mij b-)

















































Groeten,

John


----------



## Proenski

En? Eerste indruk? Ik moet nog even wachten op mijn Bull want ik heb later besteld (blauwe), ik dacht dat jij ook voor een blauwe was gegaan maar wellicht vergis ik me.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Dunzdeck said:


> Ik overdrijf, hij was $105 inclusief verzending. Vind ik erg weinig voor een Seiko automatic met degelijke bracelet! Ondanks dat ik even zonder werk zit kon ik 'm daarvoor niet laten schieten!
> 
> (Zie doos Aldi-sigaren op de achtergrond als teken van bittere tijden...)
> 
> Sent from my couch


Oh, da's inderdaad niet duur! Ik rook niet, dus daar kan ik weer mee besparen! ;-)




JohnGo said:


> The Bull van Stuckx is daarnet gearriveerd bij mij





JohnGo said:


> b-)
> 
> Knip: mooie foto's
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> John




Hij is prachtig, geweldige goeie kastvorm! Heb jij de (dure) automaat of de (betaalbare) meca-quartz?


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> En? Eerste indruk? Ik moet nog even wachten op mijn Bull want ik heb later besteld (blauwe), ik dacht dat jij ook voor een blauwe was gegaan maar wellicht vergis ik me.


Hey Proenski,

Initieel ging ik ook voor de blauwe, maar redelijk snel beslist om voor een panda te gaan, aangezien ik al veel blauwe wijzerplaten heb.

Eerste indrukken:

Ondanks de forse kast is het horloge heel draagbaar, al is het wel oppassen met truien en hemden dat je niet blijft haperen aan de pushers of de kroon.
Heel mooie, diepe wijzerplaat, lunette en saffier. De lunette draait wel niet zo mooi rond als ik het zou willen, maar ik vind het niet zo erg, aangezien dit nu ook geen duiker is en er amper gebruik van zal gemaakt worden.
Lume had beter gekunnen.
Drukt bovenaan rechts bij mij wat tegen het polsbeentje aan na enkele uren dragen, maar valt wel mee, irriteert niet.

Nog een wristshotje









Grt,

John

PS James de mijne is de meca-quartz bij de automaat staan de subdials op 12 en 6 uur ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Hij staat je goed zo!

Ik ben reuze benieuwd! Raar dat de lunette niet zo mooi draait, dat zou ik met een 120 clicks wel verwachten.. De lume is superluminova dus dat zou super moeten zijn, nog niet voldoende "geladen" wellicht?


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Hij staat je goed zo!
> 
> Ik ben reuze benieuwd! Raar dat de lunette niet zo mooi draait, dat zou ik met een 120 clicks wel verwachten.. De lume is superluminova dus dat zou super moeten zijn, nog niet voldoende "geladen" wellicht?


Misschien is het exemplarisch maar bij mij draait ie nogal stroef. Wat betreft de lume, superluminova light denk ik ;-), you'll see...


----------



## Proenski

Een mechanisch alarm horloge, stond nog op mijn lijstje. Een Poljot met 2612.1 uurwerk met 18 steentjes en zowaar LUME!


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Misschien is het exemplarisch maar bij mij draait ie nogal stroef. Wat betreft de lume, superluminova light denk ik ;-), you'll see...


Hi JohnGo, doe ons eens een lume shotje! ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Hi JohnGo, doe ons eens een lume shotje! ;-)


Na een minuutje is de lume op de indexen al grotendeels verdwenen bij mij...


----------



## Proenski

Ik ga niet "liken" want hoewel ik niet echt een lume junkie ben had ik liever gezien dat dit iets beter zou zijn maar ik vind het geen dealbreaker voor dit type horloge. Het zal ook niet exemplarisch zijn, want wat ik nog niet wist is dat de keuze van de lume kleur bepalend is voor de duur van de lichtgevendheid. En laat (donker) oranje op rood na het minst te scoren..


----------



## JohnGo

Ach, ik vind het sowiezo een heel gaaf horloge Proenski. Ik vergeef het Stuckx dat dit iets minder is.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

JohnGo said:


> Hey Proenski,





JohnGo said:


> Lume had beter gekunnen.


"gekund", bedoel je ;-)



JohnGo said:


> PS James de mijne is de meca-quartz bij de automaat staan de subdials op 12 en 6 uur ;-)


Ik moet eerlijk zeggen, ik heb ze niet heel erg scherp met elkaar vergeleken



Proenski said:


> Een mechanisch alarm horloge, stond nog op mijn lijstje. Een Poljot met 2612.1 uurwerk met 18 steentjes en zowaar LUME!
> knip: plaatje


Èn een compressor model! Cool!


----------



## JohnGo

James T. Kirk© said:


> "gekund", bedoel je ;-)
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> "
> *gekunnen* / gekund
> *
> 
> Het voltooid deelwoord van het werkwoord _kunnen_ is _gekund_. _Gekunnen*_ komt soms voor, maar die vorm is geen standaardtaal."
> 
> ;-)


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Èn een compressor model! Cool!


Wat bedoel je met compressor model??


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Wat bedoel je met compressor model??


Ik vermoed dat James het één en ander door elkaar haalt. Veel modellen met dubbele kroon zoals die van jou zijn "compressor duikers". Dus vandaar de waarschijnlijke verwarring. 
http://wornandwound.com/2014/03/24/guide-super-compressors/
SCUBAWATCH.ORG EPSA SUPER-COMPRESSOR FAQ

Echter geldt dat natuurlijk bij lange na niet voor alle modellen en zijn er daarnaast ook compressor modellen met maar één kroon. 
Ach ja,.. ieder dag leren we weer bij.


----------



## Proenski

Aha, ik moest inderdaad aan een duiker denken maar ik kon dat niet rijmen met mijn horloge. Deze zou 30m waterbestendig moeten zijn dus hij gaat sowieso niet te water ;-)

Mijn dubbele kroon; de bovenste is om het alarm in te stellen en op te winden, de onderste kroon heeft de reguliere functie. Ook geen draaibare ring, dat even voor de goede orde.


----------



## Proenski

Het vijfje is binnen. Was een koopje en ik vond dat art deco achtige wel leuk dus kon ik 'm niet laten liggen. De meegeleverde band in diaree bruin wel even vervangen door iets geschikters ;-)









kwam zo binnen









Gekke ding is niet echt heel stil en het glas is plastic, volgens mij zelfs geen acrylaat ;-) maar hij houdt verbazingwekkend goed de tijd. Het zal wellicht de eenvoud zijn.


----------



## Bidle

Leuk horloge idd!

Vind eigenlijk de meegeleverde band wel een stuk mooier staan. Meer in lijn met het design en de tijd.


----------



## Proenski

Kwestie van smaak natuurlijk; van de meegeleverde band vond ik de kleur niet mooi (voorzichtig uitgedrukt, om een het zo te zeggen :-d) en de band liep niet taps toe dus dat maakte het relatief kleine horloge nog kleiner. En om de band wat smaller te laten lijken kan ie in mijn optiek best contrasterend stiksel gebruiken.

P.S. ik heb niet kunnen ontdekken van wanneer of welke periode double ridge straps eigenlijk dateren..


----------



## JohnGo

Leuk horloge Proenski, maar die dubbel nerfs oogt imo wel wat zwaar op het Art-deco design van het klokje en de kast...
Maar je moet natuurlijk gewoon doen wat jij het leukst vindt :-!
Ps heb je nu je Bull al?


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Leuk horloge Proenski, maar die dubbel nerfs oogt imo wel wat zwaar op het Art-deco design van het klokje en de kast...
> Maar je moet natuurlijk gewoon doen wat jij het leukst vindt :-!
> Ps heb je nu je Bull al?


Bandje had ik nog liggen, wellicht dat ik nog wat anders probeer, wat vinden jullie hiervan, de donker bruine?









De Bull heb ik later besteld en met de kleine tegenvallers die er zijn geweest hoop ik dat 'm deze maand krijg maar ik heb geen haast.


----------



## Bidle

Omdat je het vraagt,... ik vind echt dat horloge een simpele band verdiend. Zoals je zelf al aangaf; smaken verschillen. Dus lekker je ding doen.


----------



## Proenski

Ach, het is soms ook even zoeken naar de juiste combi en daarbij kijk ik eerst naar wat ik nog heb liggen natuurlijk. Maar dank voor de input, is altijd welkom!


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Ach, het is soms ook even zoeken naar de juiste combi en daarbij kijk ik eerst naar wat ik nog heb liggen natuurlijk. Maar dank voor de input, is altijd welkom!


Vind het altijd, na de jacht zelf, het leukste moment!! Lekker op de bank, schoenendozen erbij met bandjes. Laptop aan en zoeken maar.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Vind het altijd, na de jacht zelf, het leukste moment!! Lekker op de bank, schoenendozen erbij met bandjes. Laptop aan en zoeken maar.


Ben je niet de enige, ik begin soms zelfs al nog voordat het horloge binnen is :-d ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Donkerbruin is veiligste keus, vanop het scherm hier zou de lichtbruine (cognac?) ook passen bij je wijzerplaatkleur, maar in werkelijkheid durft dit nogal tegenvallen heb ik zelf ondervonden.
Veel zoek- en bandenplezier ;-)


----------



## Great destinyman

Geen nieuw horloge, die komen voorlopig niet meer...maar wel een mooie sluiting voor mijn skx!
Via hofleverancier Rob geregeld. Sluiting van een snda59, zelfde als een mm300 sluiting ,maar dan voor de helft!
Ook nog een kiekje van de sluiting over mijn duikpak, werkt goed b-)







Je kan zien dat het systeem best ingenieus is, werkt heel erg goed en is FLINK stevig.







Ondanks dat de sluiting redelijk dik is hij zelfs comfortabeler dan de standaard sluiting(vind ik)







En nog eentje normaal om de pols.


----------



## merl

e SARB001. Veel foto's (op verzoek van bidle  )


----------



## merl

UFO!


----------



## Bidle

Had hem bewust niet opgezocht, maar had al een vermoeden dat het het glas wel moest zijn. Erg bijzonder!! Geen idee wat zoiets moet kosten, maar ga hem zeker even opzoeken!


----------



## Bidle

Onze laatste posten kruisten elkaar!! 

Toe maar,..... hele mooie Nomos, daar ga je veel plezier van hebben. Zou zelf stiekem toch ook nog een keer een Nomos willen kopen.


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Had hem bewust niet opgezocht, maar had al een vermoeden dat het het glas wel moest zijn. Erg bijzonder!! Geen idee wat zoiets moet kosten, maar ga hem zeker even opzoeken!


Denk aan een bedrag tussen de 650 en 800 euro....ze zijn zeldzaam en dus de prijzen zijn er ook naar.
Er staat een oranje versie op auctions yahoo. Omgerekend en geïmporteerd totaal boven de 900 euro....


----------



## merl

Bidle said:


> Onze laatste posten kruisten elkaar!!
> 
> Toe maar,..... hele mooie Nomos, daar ga je veel plezier van hebben. Zou zelf stiekem toch ook nog een keer een Nomos willen kopen.


Dank je! Haha, moest even lachen. Dat van ook een keer een Nomos hebben was ook jouw reactie enkele jaren geleden toen ik mijn Tangomat gekocht had


----------



## Bidle

merl said:


> Dank je! Haha, moest even lachen. Dat van ook een keer een Nomos hebben was ook jouw reactie enkele jaren geleden toen ik mijn Tangomat gekocht had


Ja klopt,... ik ben geen flipper en kan soms lang nadenken over een aanschaf. Wel mooi om te lezen dat het iig consistent is. Het is wel dichterbij nu, want een Ahoi zou zo maar eens kunnen. ;-) LoL


----------



## merl

Laat maar komen die mooie foto's van de Ahoi!


----------



## Proenski

Fraaie Nomos Merl en wow wat is die dun. Ben eerlijk gezegd niet helemaal overtuigd van de band maar dit is een pracht dress watch! |>


----------



## sv3rr3

Heel mooi die Nomos! Is dat de originele band? Zo nee, specs?


----------



## merl

Dank je. Het is niet de originele band. Deze heb ik hier vandaan:
http://artisanstrapco-1.myshopify.com/


----------



## Proenski

Deze hadden jullie nog tegoed de Orient Star Retrograde.









Prachtig afgewerkt en draagt heel fijn door zijn niet al te grote formaat.


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd en veel draagplezier, staat je iig goed!


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Gefeliciteerd en veel draagplezier, staat je iig goed!


Merci Bidle, ik ben er ook erg blij mee 

De afwerking van OS stelt me eigenlijk ook nooit teleur, je ziet het niet op de foto (en ook bijna niet met het blote oog) maar naast de verschillende secties heeft ook de wijzerplaat decoratie. Ringen onder de indices die "vervormen" tot golven naar het midden toe. Heel subtiel. En een inhouse uurwerk natuurlijk, had hier "Swiss Made" op gestaan dan was je minimaal 3 keer zoveel kwijt geweest.

Nu nog een passende leren band zoeken, een ding weet ik wel; dit model vind ik niet geschikt voor een nato (naja, hooguit een leren) ;-)


----------



## Kiespijn

Seiko presage limited edition uit 2013..


----------



## Proenski

Deze hadden jullie ook nog tegoed, wat verlaat door QC issue maar da's opgelost.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Geen horloge, maar een armband, als 'ie een beetje bekend mocht overkomen, het is een 20 mm lookalike van die gebruikt worden op sommige Panerai. Helaas geen solid endlinks en knopje om de sluiting te openen, maar daar was de lage prijs ook naar.... :-d


----------



## joins

Hectische maand qua aankopen:

seiko srp777








Seiko 7548 7000 quartz








Sicura submariner 400 vacuum


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Nou, deze kwam dus vandaag binnen op een blauwe canvas band. Nou houd ik niet van canvas, dus heb zolang de armband van de Perpetual Calender Eco Drive gemonteerd, kan ik 'm tóch dragen. Overigens is de armband die ik verkocht met mijn oude GMT weer op de terugweg. De koper wilde liever een leren band en had geen bezwaar om de armband terug te verkopen, wat voor mij geweldig is, omdat ik weet dat die armband mij past en ik de staat van die armband ken. Als die binnenkomt heb ik daarom beide horloges weer compleet/origineel. b-)


----------



## Proenski

Ik vind het een fraaie Citizen maar waarom hou je niet van canvas? Zeker met het warme weer vind ik een Nato heerlijk dragen!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Ik vind het een fraaie Citizen maar waarom hou je niet van canvas? Zeker met het warme weer vind ik een Nato heerlijk dragen!


Doen me te veel aan Nato/zulu bandjes denken. Toen ik een jonge puber was, had mijn vader een consumptie-ijs bedrijf en er werd vooral in de zomer gevent met karretjes. We spreken zo'n 45 jaar of iets meer geleden. Mijn vader huurde studenten in, die veelal akelig lelijke horloges op lelijke, vieze canvas/zulu bandjes om de pols hadden. E.e.a. zag er vreselijk armoedig uit en gaven de indruk, dat ze geen leren-, laat staan een stalen band konden betalen en dat was waarschijnlijk ook zo. Mijn vader en invalide broer zelfs hadden wel horloges die het aanzien waard waren, op leren en stalen banden (broer had een flex bandje vanwege zijn handicap). Raar of niet, ik heb canvas e.d. altijd met armoede geassocieerd (en hoewel wij officieel in die categorie vallen qua inkomen), (daarom)wil ik dat niet dragen. Ach ja, ouwe mensen met ouwe vooroordelen... :-d


----------



## Proenski

Daar kan ik me iets bij voorstellen maar je doet jezelf echt te kort hoor, die Citizen zou fantastisch staan op een Nato! En stoffen bandjes kun je "wassen" dus vies hoeft dat zeker niet te zijn, sterker nog ik weet wel zeker dat een Nato dan hygienischer is dan een leren band ;-)

Anyway als het warm wordt draag ik ook liever staal (wel los om de pols) dan leer maar als het echt heet wordt dan toch echt liever een Nato of Rubberen band.


----------



## JohnGo

Gisteren deze leuke duiker binnnengekregen via ruil met iemand, die nu m'n Citizen Aviator rond de pols heeft. De Aviator was met z'n 45mm een tikkie te groot voor mij.
Dan valt deze blauwe Excalibur met z'n 41mm kast veel beter rond mijn pols.

Eerste indrukken:
Mooi afgewerkt horloge met een afwisseling van geborstelde en hoogglans kastafwerking. Gesigneerde kroon is mooi, al helemaal in deze prijsklasse.
Goede, soepele rubberband, veel beter dan de Z22 standaard van Seiko. Jammer is dan weer de 23mm bandbreedte, die het moeilijker maakt om bandjes te swappen.
Wat me ook een (klein) beetje stoort, is dat de secondewijzer niet overal even nauwkeurig de indices aantikt, maar dit schijnt nogal veel voor te komen bij dit model.
Al bij al heel tevreden met dit Eco-drive duikertje!


----------



## sv3rr3

Fliegertje van eBay.. Niet ontevreden voor het geld. Kijken hoe hij zich houdt..


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Proenski said:


> Daar kan ik me iets bij voorstellen maar je doet jezelf echt te kort hoor, die Citizen zou fantastisch staan op een Nato! En stoffen bandjes kun je "wassen" dus vies hoeft dat zeker niet te zijn, sterker nog ik weet wel zeker dat een Nato dan hygienischer is dan een leren band ;-)
> 
> Anyway als het warm wordt draag ik ook liever staal (wel los om de pols) dan leer maar als het echt heet wordt dan toch echt liever een Nato of Rubberen band.


Tja, vecht maar eens tegen je gevoel voor iets! Rubber vind ik ook niets, elke duiker gaat bij mij van z'n rubber af en wordt vervangen door staal. Zo heb ik heel veel shark mesh banden!

KIJK MAAR


----------



## Proenski

James T. Kirk© said:


> Tja, vecht maar eens tegen je gevoel voor iets! Rubber vind ik ook niets, elke duiker gaat bij mij van z'n rubber af en wordt vervangen door staal. Zo heb ik heel veel shark mesh banden!
> 
> KIJK MAAR


Niets mis met staal of mesh hoor, die draag ik ook :-!


----------



## Proenski

Hij is binnen de SKA369, de secondewijzer lijnt niet helemaal lekker uit maar ik laat 'm toch modden door Rob dus geen drama.


----------



## T_I

sv3rr3 said:


> Fliegertje van eBay.. Niet ontevreden voor het geld. Kijken hoe hij zich houdt..


Leuk ding, mechanisch of quartz?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## sv3rr3

Quartz.. Nothing special verder. Wil op termijn een flieger en dit is een leuke voorzet voor het echte werk..


----------



## merl

Deze gisteren binnen. Lang op het oog maar nooit gekocht, tot nu dan.


----------



## MHe225

merl said:


> Deze gisteren binnen. Lang op het oog maar nooit gekocht, tot nu dan.


Mooi hoor |>

Die stond ook heel lang op mijn lijstje. Maar dan wel in de blauwe uitvoering die, om de een of andere reden, bijna niet te verkrijgen is. Misschien minder van gemaakt? Ik heb sedertdien mijn $$ aan andere horloges uitgegeven, dus mogelijk gaat het niet / nooit gebeuren. Echter, als ik deze foto's zie, weet ik precies waarom hij op mijn lijstje staat. Hoe draagt de Pan Europ? Hij is aan de maat - de latere, non-chrono versie is wat kleiner en daardoor draaibaarder op de kleinere polsen, maar oogt mijns inziens toch minder goed.


----------



## merl

Dank! De blauwe is mijn nr 1 uit deze serie maar is een LE (1971 stuks). Hierdoor slecht verkrijgbaar en dus de hoge prijs. Te hoog wat mij betreft dus toen deze langs kwam kon ik 'm niet laten liggen.
Draagt goed op mijn wat platte 17cm pols. Niet topzwaar zoals de MM300. Wel gaat er een andere band op. Zeker in de zomer. Ik had een mooie mesh gevonden met curved end links maar die is waarschijnlijk te lang. Nato is niets voor mij dus misschien een rallye rubber.
De non chrono is wat saaier dan de chrono imo.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Mooi hoor |>
> 
> Die stond ook heel lang op mijn lijstje. Maar dan wel in de blauwe uitvoering die, om de een of andere reden, bijna niet te verkrijgen is. Misschien minder van gemaakt? Ik heb sedertdien mijn $$ aan andere horloges uitgegeven, dus mogelijk gaat het niet / nooit gebeuren. Echter, als ik deze foto's zie, weet ik precies waarom hij op mijn lijstje staat. Hoe draagt de Pan Europ? Hij is aan de maat - de latere, non-chrono versie is wat kleiner en daardoor draaibaarder op de kleinere polsen, maar oogt mijns inziens toch minder goed.


Zonder de chrono is het toch niet hetzelfde, ik heb 'm op mijn "vind ik leuk" lijstje staan (qua ontwerp) maar ben een beetje huiverig gezien het formaat. Fraai is ie zeker! :-!


----------



## Proenski

Dit vind ik een leuk "alternatief", foto komt van Monsterwatches die krijgt deze modellen binnenkort


----------



## mooieklokjes

Mijn laatste aanwinst, al weer even geleden. Longines Conquest met inhouse 30CH uurwerk. 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## mooieklokjes

Eterna Super Kontiki!


















Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## merl

Mooi klokje


----------



## Proenski

Het horloge is terug van Rob en wow, wat een verschil een beetje saffier en andere wijzers maakt :-!


----------



## sv3rr3

Oris duiker uit +/- 1965 gekocht op eBay en vandaag mogen ontvangen.. 
Glaasje vervangen? Oppervlakkige krassen zijn er inmiddels af. 
Ontzettend gave dial.


----------



## Kiespijn

Mooi, band staat er ook goed bij!


----------



## sv3rr3

Bedankt! Bandje van de verkoper, misstaat inderdaad niet. Op bruin leder is hij ook erg fraai vanwege de dial en sunburst.

Vandaag deze ontvangen uit Canada, Lucerne Seadiver uit de 70's (41mm). Erg leuk klokje en mooie zwevende secondewijzer. Kwam op een bond nato maar heb hem even op leer gezet.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Poljot Sturmanskie, RVS kast, 31659 hacking caliber, in topconditie zowel kast als wijzerplaat. Even een snel fotootje, morgen maar even poetsen!


----------



## sv3rr3

Mooi hoor, goede kleur die wijzerplaat en de vorm van de rode wijzers leuk detail.


----------



## JohnGo

Twee snelle fotootjes van de nieuwe Mühle TerraSport 'Lufthansa' edition


----------



## merl

Vergeten hier te posten.


----------



## wekke

gisteren gearriveerd uit rusland


----------



## MHe225

wekke said:


> gisteren gearriveerd uit Rusland


Leuk |>

Even plagiaat plegen: gisteren gearriveerd uit China (meer precies, verstuurd vanuit Hongkong)
















We hebben met dit project wat vertraging opgelopen, "issues" met het design zelf en afgekeurde prototypes (niet volgens specs en doorstonden onze kwaliteitscontrole niet) droegen er toe bij dat dit 2015 Project horloge pas nu uitgestuurd wordt. Maar, eind goed, al goed.


----------



## meaantje

wekke said:


> gisteren gearriveerd uit rusland
> 
> View attachment 9101970


Erg mooi! Een sturmanskie Chronograph staat ook hoog op mijn verlanglijstje. Vind zelf de strela chronograph en gagarin chronograph ook erg mooi. Heb er alleen helaas totaal niet het budget voor op dit moment. Zelf wel een sturmanskie gekocht vorige week


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Leuk |>
> 
> Even plagiaat plegen: gisteren gearriveerd uit China (meer precies, verstuurd vanuit Hongkong)
> 
> View attachment 9106458
> 
> View attachment 9106466
> 
> 
> We hebben met dit project wat vertraging opgelopen, "issues" met het design zelf en afgekeurde prototypes (niet volgens specs en doorstonden onze kwaliteitscontrole niet) droegen er toe bij dat dit 2015 Project horloge pas nu uitgestuurd wordt. Maar, eind goed, al goed.


Tja, leuk dat die eindelijk binnen is. Ik wacht nog op een 2014 project klokkie. HMT was een leuk idee, maar als tussentijds de fabriek failiet gaat kan de oragnisator ook weinig anders dan doorbuffelen. Snel gaat het niet, maar mondjesmaat komt er bij deelnemers wat binnen.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

T_I said:


> ..... Ik wacht nog op een 2014 project klokkie. HMT was een leuk idee, maar als tussentijds de fabriek failiet gaat kan de oragnisator ook weinig anders dan doorbuffelen. Snel gaat het niet, maar mondjesmaat komt er bij deelnemers wat binnen.


Daar wacht ik ook nog op; soms denk ik om te mailen dat ik niet meer geïnteresseerd ben .......

Waar ik wel nog in geïnteresseerd ben, Project 300 van MKII. Ik wacht al sinds maart 2010; er is nog geen enkel horloge uitgeleverd, maar meneer Yao loopt met twee prototypen rond. Die zien we met enige regelmaat op Instagram langskomen.


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Daar wacht ik ook nog op; soms denk ik om te mailen dat ik niet meer geïnteresseerd ben .......
> 
> Waar ik wel nog in geïnteresseerd ben, Project 300 van MKII. Ik wacht al sinds maart 2010; er is nog geen enkel horloge uitgeleverd, maar meneer Yao loopt met twee prototypen rond. Die zien we met enige regelmaat op Instagram langskomen.


Tja, toen het uiteindelijke HMT ontwerp gekozen was vond ik het meteen de ideale Indische variant en was verkocht. Het feit dat er af en toe een paar opduiken doet me vermoeden dat het wel goed komt. (al had ik 'm voor m'n 42e verjaardag bedacht, hopelijk is ie er voor m'n 50e  )

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

T_I said:


> ... ik had 'm voor m'n 42e verjaardag bedacht, hopelijk is ie er voor m'n 50e


:-d :-d dat is de juiste instelling |>
Beter dan al de zuurpruimen die alleen maar lopen te griepen; sh*t happens, in goed Nederlands


----------



## MHe225

En dan komen er zomaar twee horloges, met 'n tussenpoos van slechts 1 week. Vorige maandag het 2015 Bundeswehr project horloge en deze maandag de Key West van MK II / meneer Yao. 
Je moet eventjes geduld hebben, 4 jaar, 7 maanden en 1 week (1.683 dagen) tom precies te zijn, maar dan heb je ook wat:


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> En dan komen er zomaar twee horloges, met 'n tussenpoos van slechts 1 week. Vorige maandag het 2015 Bundeswehr project horloge en deze maandag de Key West van MK II / meneer Yao.
> Je moet eventjes geduld hebben, 4 jaar, 7 maanden en 1 week (1.683 dagen) tom precies te zijn, maar dan heb je ook wat:
> 
> 
> View attachment 9206546


Mag ik heel eerlijk zijn? Ik vind dit het wachten echt niet waard. Er zijn zoveel vergelijkbare (op Rolex gebaseerde) modellen verkrijgbaar, ik zie niet echt wat dit model hieraan toevoegt. Een super homage wellicht maar 4,5 jaar wachten, is dat niet dikke stront door een dunne trechter? ;-) Niets ten nadele van de kwaliteit of zo, het ziet er prima uit.


----------



## sv3rr3

Horen die pins zo uit te steken in de band? Bij al mijn (oyster)banden zijn ze verzonken of 'glad'.. Verder erg mooie klok.


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Mag ik heel eerlijk zijn?


Graag, zelfs ;-)

Het was niet de bedoeling dat de Key West zo lang op zich zou laten wachten. Het is een afgeleide van de Kingston en meneer Yao "voorspelde" dat derhalve de wachttijd aanzienlijk korter zou zijn dan de dik 2 jaar voor dat horloge. Immers, de kast is hetzelfde, evenals de "trippel lock crowns" en het "gilt proces" had hij inmiddels ook onder de knie.
Er deden zich allerlei problemen voor, zelfs een inbraak waarbij handgemaakte prototypes ontvreemd werden en al met al duurde her dus meer dan 4 jaar. Ik denk dat menigeen op de lijst niet ingestapt zou zijn als ze dit geweten hadden.

Ik zal dan maar niet foto's laten zien als ik eindelijk het Project 300 horloge toegestuurd krijg - een vergelijkbaar verhaal met nog meer vertragingen; de teller staat inmiddels op 2,361 dagen - dat is bijna zes en een half jaar ......

Ja, het is te gek voor woorden; aan de andere kant maakt het mij helemaal niet uit - ik weet hoe laat het is, kan zelfs wisselen. Ze komen als ze klaar zijn en met een verhaal. Heel wat eerste eigenaren hebben aardig kunnen kapitaliseren op de lange wachttijd en deze horloges subiet voor (tot) 4x (Kingston) tot 2x (Key West) de originele prijs, verkocht.



sv3rr3 said:


> Horen die pins zo uit te steken in de band? Bij al mijn (oyster)banden zijn ze verzonken of 'glad'.. Verder erg mooie klok.


Yup, da's het ontwerp, niet verzonken ......


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Ik zal dan maar niet foto's laten zien als ik eindelijk het Project 300 horloge toegestuurd krijg - een vergelijkbaar verhaal met nog meer vertragingen; de teller staat inmiddels op 2,361 dagen - dat is bijna zes en een half jaar ......


Laat mij je er niet van weerhouden om foto's te posten. Ik heb ook niets tegen het horloge, wel tegen de zo'n wachttijd. Je zou bijna instappen om er een slaatje uit te slaan ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3

Zojuist ontvangen, super blij mee. Blijvertje


----------



## meaantje

Gisteren een briefje in de bus met dat er een pakje uit het buitenland was. Kon niet wachten en het eerste wat ik vannochtend heb gedaan is langs het postkantoor. Keek ik op het paketje, item: horology, gift, 40$ b-) Vind het wel bijzonder van zon bedrijf dat zo zo iets doen, maar geen douane kosten nu dus :-d Horloge verbaasd me wel ten opzichte van wat ik dacht te krijgen. Op de fotos zag de wijzerplaat er gewoon standaard glossy zwart uit. Maar in het echt is het meer een sunburst donkergrijs. Voor het geld echt een prachtig klokje zo, erg blij mee. Enige min puntje is de brushing van de band. Die is net wat anders dan de brushing van de lugs, matcht niet met elkaar.


----------



## Proenski

De Mido Belluna GMT, hij was al binnen maar ik had nog geen goede eigen foto. Beetje onderschat merk als je het mij vraagt, prachtig afgewerkt met een open case back. Klassiek maar door de GMT hand ook een tikje sportief. En, hoewel niet COSC gecertificeerd loopt ie tot nu toe heel netjes


----------



## meaantje

mooi simpel maar wel erg geslaagd ontwerp!


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> mooi simpel maar wel erg geslaagd ontwerp!


Daar staan ze om bekend. Ook de gewone (wel COSC) is erg fraai








en deze All Dial GMT (niet meer in productie) vind ik top


----------



## wekke

mijn laatste aanwinsten in de tijdspanne van amper één week waren





















zoals je ziet 3133 fan


----------



## b-lot

meaantje said:


> Gisteren een briefje in de bus met dat er een pakje uit het buitenland was. Kon niet wachten en het eerste wat ik vannochtend heb gedaan is langs het postkantoor. Keek ik op het paketje, item: horology, gift, 40$ b-) Vind het wel bijzonder van zon bedrijf dat zo zo iets doen, maar geen douane kosten nu dus :-d Horloge verbaasd me wel ten opzichte van wat ik dacht te krijgen. Op de fotos zag de wijzerplaat er gewoon standaard glossy zwart uit. Maar in het echt is het meer een sunburst donkergrijs. Voor het geld echt een prachtig klokje zo, erg blij mee. Enige min puntje is de brushing van de band. Die is net wat anders dan de brushing van de lugs, matcht niet met elkaar.


Heel mooi. Mag ik vragen welk model Seiko 5 dit precies is / waar je deze gekocht hebt ?


----------



## meaantje

b-lot said:


> Heel mooi. Mag ik vragen welk model Seiko 5 dit precies is / waar je deze gekocht hebt ?


SNKM47. Gekocht bij creationwatches.com. In Europa was hij niet verkrijgbaar dus moest wel van buiten de EU komen.



wekke said:


> mijn laatste aanwinsten in de tijdspanne van amper één week waren
> 
> View attachment 9417498
> View attachment 9417506
> View attachment 9417562
> 
> 
> zoals je ziet 3133 fan


nice! Hoeveel heb je er in het totaal nu?


----------



## wekke

voorlopig 7 !







+












+







groeten,
wekke


----------



## Proenski

Glycine Airman Base 22 GMT version (triple time zone)


----------



## joins

Seiko Padi. Ben niet echt een fan van de stalen armband, dus direct op een flat vent seiko rubber band gezet.


----------



## wekke

even snel van de 'bay'


----------



## meaantje

wekke said:


> even snel van de 'bay'
> 
> View attachment 9651546


dacht dat je er laatst al zo eentje had opgepikt?


----------



## meaantje




----------



## Shadowjack

Wegens een beetje tijdgebrek hier een bulk update met de meest interessante aanwinsten van de afgelopen 2 maanden of zo. Kwaliteit vd foto's is niet de beste, afgelopen weekend ff snel met de foon bij de PC gemaakt, zojuist wat opgepoetst en gebrandmerkt in Photoshop.

Als eerste een nieuwe bracelet voor de Seiko Prospex baby tuna:



Een Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chrono PVD/witte bezel:



En dan nog wat G-Shocks.

De GST-W110D-1AER:



De GW-A1100-1AER:



De GG-1000-1A5ER:



De GG-1000-1AER:










De GG-1000-1A3ER:










Het aantal G-Shocks groeit gestaag hier b-)

Cheerzzz...


----------



## meaantje

Shadowjack said:


> Wegens een beetje tijdgebrek hier een bulk update met de meest interessante aanwinsten van de afgelopen 2 maanden of zo. Kwaliteit vd foto's is niet de beste, afgelopen weekend ff snel met de foon bij de PC gemaakt, zojuist wat opgepoetst en gebrandmerkt in Photoshop.
> 
> Als eerste een nieuwe bracelet voor de Seiko Prospex baby tuna:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerzzz...


Baby tuna is echt een heerlijke klok!

Ik koop echt veel te veel om alles hier te posten :think:

Maar het hoogte punt van de afgelopen tijd is toch zeker wel de 1967 bell-matic. Helaas wel een franken, de wijzerplaat is niet origineel. Maar er zit wel degelijk een 27 jewel uurwerk in :-! Denk dat dit wel een keeper is.


----------



## JohnGo

Een paar weken geleden nog van plan geweest om een Citizen Ecozilla of een Orca aan te schaffen. Nu dus de balans naar de andere kant laten uitslaan met deze midsize SKX013 van 38mm. Ik ben al een paar jaar benieuwd naar dit sympathieke kleine broertje van de SKX-lijn. Na het occasionele "wat klein" toch maar om de pols gedaan en ik begin intussen wat te wennen aan deze kleinere maat. De italiaanse BonettiCinturino rubberband is een verademing tegenover de reguliere Seiko Z20/22 rubber waarvan ik irritatie krijg. Uiterst soepel en aangenaam om dragen |>

























SKX013 (38mm) vs SKX011 (42mm)
















Lumeshotje bij halfduister








Groeten,

John


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Glycine Airman Base 22 GMT version (triple time zone)
> 
> View attachment 9593698


Je bent echt wel into 24-hr horloges hé? Je had ook al een Sturmanskie 24 dacht ik? Btw mooie Glycine, veel draagplezier toegewenst Proenski!


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Je bent echt wel into 24-hr horloges hé? Je had ook al een Sturmanskie 24 dacht ik? Btw mooie Glycine, veel draagplezier toegewenst Proenski!


Ja daar heb ik zeker een zwak voor, net als GMTs 

Of deze helemaal kwalificeert als een 24h kun je je afvragen. Bij deze versie gaat namelijk alleen de Gmt hand een keer per etmaal rond. Er is wel een zogeheten purist versie maar die heeft weer geen gmt wijzer..

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo

Dacht op het eerste zicht dat het een Purist was, maar blijft leuk. Hoe valt deze rond de pols? Ik vind het een heel tof model, de Airman maar ik heb al van velen gehoord dat de lange lugs het horloge niet geschikt maken voor de kleine(re) pols.


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Dacht op het eerste zicht dat het een Purist was, maar blijft leuk. Hoe valt deze rond de pols? Ik vind het een heel tof model, de Airman maar ik heb al van velen gehoord dat de lange lugs het horloge niet geschikt maken voor de kleine(re) pols.


Vreemd, ik zou juist zeggen dat ie juist geschikt is omdat de lugs onder een redelijke hoek naar beneden "steken". Ik weet mijn polsmaat niet uit mijn hoofd maar ik heb zeker geen dikke pols zoals je denk ik wel kunt zien. Ik vind 'm zeker kleiner dragen dan de opgegeven 42mm.


----------



## mooieklokjes

Mooi


----------



## merl

Ook hier een Glycine binnen


----------



## Proenski

Ook een hele fraaie! Ik heb mijn oog op meer Glycine's moet ik toegeven ;-)


----------



## merl

Dank je. Ik denk dat black friday goede Glycine deals gaat opleveren. Watchgooroo op eBay heeft ook goede prijzen waar je een nog betere offer op kunt doen.


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> Dank je. Ik denk dat black friday goede Glycine deals gaat opleveren. Watchgooroo op eBay heeft ook goede prijzen waar je een nog betere offer op kunt doen.


Watchgooroo is wellicht interessant als je in de USA woont maar naar NL halen betekent invoerrechten + 21% BTW en dan is het leuke er wel af :-(


----------



## merl

Ook voor NL hoor. Kijk welk model je wilt, bepaal jouw max prijs ex import en doe dat bod (of lager  ). Ze zijn momenteel best happig op lage offers.


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> Ook voor NL hoor. Kijk welk model je wilt, bepaal jouw max prijs ex import en doe dat bod (of lager  ). Ze zijn momenteel best happig op lage offers.


Goed om te weten alleen "mijn" model zit er helaas niet bij..


----------



## merl

Welk model zoek je? Momenteel op massdrop veel Airman base 22 modellen voor $700


----------



## Proenski

merl said:


> Welk model zoek je? Momenteel op massdrop veel Airman base 22 modellen voor $700


Ik ben al de gelukkige bezitter van een base 22, ik heb wel een chrono in mijn hoofd maar die zijn niet meer in productie en derhalve niet op Massdrop te vinden.. Jammer dat er (nog) geen EU Massdrop is trouwens


----------



## meaantje

Erg blij mee, vooral de conditie is top


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko SNJ023 ana-digi, een 'new old stock' van december 2006 :-! Nadat mijn interesse gewekt was, na een ietwat lange zoektocht twee exemplaren in nieuwe conditie gevonden in Singapore  Heel tevreden van dit mooi horloge |>
Seiko is al een hele tijd geleden, rond 2008 gestopt met het maken van dit kaliber, dat samen met de H023 world time de laatste twee ana-digi's van dit merk waren.
Dit exemplaar dateert van december 2006.
Nadien begon het lange wachten (+3 weken) op het pakje dat lang bleef hangen bij de Belgische douane, wat me al het ergste deed vrezen. Gisteren dan stond de postbode ineens toch aan de deur met mijn pakje en nadat ik de Belgische staat wat gesponsord had met importtaks kon ik definitief het pakje als het mijne beschouwen.

















De kast heeft een interessante vormgeving met een afwisseling van geborstelde en gepolijste afwerking met een stoere bandaanzet aan de kast. Ondanks zijn ongeveer 44mm kast is het horloge heel goed draagbaar op een bescheiden pols door de betrekkelijk korte L2L-maat. Het enige nadeel is de niet-standaard bandaanzet, waardoor je dus leren bandjes via Seiko moet bestellen of op maat laten maken door een bandjestovenaar. Dit horloge weegt samen met de stalen band 123 gram en is dus best wel aanwezig op je pols.









Nog even afsluiten met een tien-voor-tweetje ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Eerlijk gezegd niet helemaal mijn ding maar ik vind het prachtig als mensen met wat meer "out of the box" merken/ modellen komen |>


----------



## Proenski

De Oris Artelier Moonphase


----------



## JohnGo

Wam Bam Proenski, wat een stijlvolle Oris heb je daar rond je pols? 
Staat je goed, en met moonphase?
Veel draagplezier toegewenst met deze Zwitser :-! 
Hoe ben je ertoe gekomen dit horloge te kopen? Jij bent toch meer van de betaalbare Japanse horlogerie?

Groeten
John


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Wam Bam Proenski, wat een stijlvolle Oris heb je daar rond je pols?
> Staat je goed, en met moonphase?
> Veel draagplezier toegewenst met deze Zwitser :-!
> Hoe ben je ertoe gekomen dit horloge te kopen? Jij bent toch meer van de betaalbare Japanse horlogerie?
> 
> Groeten
> John


Ja, Orient en Seiko vormen zeker de ruggegraat van mijn verzameling maar ik heb zeker ook Zwitserse horloges (Mido, Glycine, Tissot). De keuze voor deze Oris was mijn wens voor een moonphase en ik kwam deze voor een leuk prijsje tegen want het is een ouder model.


----------



## JohnGo

Ha dat wist ik niet dat je ook Zwitsers had. Oris is altijd goed, ik sluit zeker niet uit dat er in de toekomst weer een Oris rond mijn pols komt. Wat is de diameter van jouw moonphase? 38?

Mvg

Edit: had het wel kunnen weten aan je onderschrift nochtans :-/


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Ha dat wist ik niet dat je ook Zwitsers had. Oris is altijd goed, ik sluit zeker niet uit dat er in de toekomst weer een Oris rond mijn pols komt. Wat is de diameter van jouw moonphase? 38?
> 
> Mvg
> 
> Edit: had het wel kunnen weten aan je onderschrift nochtans :-/


Volgens opgave van Oris 40mm echter hij draagt kleiner vanwege zijn taps toelopende ronde vorm en de vrij sterk gebogen "lugs". Hoe heet dat in het Nederlands? Lugs?


----------



## T_I

Ik weet niet of ie hier mag, maar zojuist is m'n nieuwste aanwinst gebracht, een fitbit.










Leuk speeltje, eens zien of ie bevalt. Kleur kon sjieker, maar om daar 2x zoveel voor ner te tellen als je wat wil testen, neu. M'n vrouw heeft 'm in roze.

Functies: stappen, hardslag, trappen, callorieen, notificaties vanuit je foon en oh ja, tijd kan ie ook. (Al zou datum in eu format wel prettig zijn)

Sent from my SM-T810 running cm-14.1


----------



## Proenski

Fitbit, nooit eerder van gehoord.. Best geinig, is dat een rubberen band? En, kun je er mee zwemmen met zo'n ding?


----------



## MHe225

Na lang dubben en aarzelen, toch maar een vintage / oude Omega gekocht. Verbazingwekkend hoeveel varianten er zijn van de Seamaster Cosmic 2000 - deze versie, met of zonder dag aanduiding naast de datum, is bij ver mijn favoriet. Gelukkig is de Seamaster Cosmic 2000 een van de minder populaire modellen en dat is in de prijzen terug te vinden. Eerst maar eens een poosje dragen en dan beslissen of ik wel of niet voor de "spa treatment" opteer.

Waren toch een paar kleinigheidjes: ik wilde de bracelet-lengte aanpassen en daarbij viel de springbar in de gesp uit elkaar. Had geen passende vervanger liggen, dus dan maar bracelet eraf en op leer zetten. Dat lukte nog minder en noopte mij tot een bezoekje aan de lokale horlogemaker. Blijkt dat een overmaat springbars gemonteerd was en dat deze ook nog vastgeroest waren. Moesten dus uitgeboord worden. $25 verder lijkt alles piekfijn in orde.









Een zij-aanblik in de wat-draag-je draad


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Na lang dubben en aarzelen, toch maar een vintage / oude Omega gekocht. Verbazingwekkend hoeveel varianten er zijn van de Seamaster Cosmic 2000 - deze versie, met of zonder dag aanduiding naast de datum, is bij ver mijn favoriet. Gelukkig is de Seamaster Cosmic 2000 een van de minder populaire modellen en dat is in de prijzen terug te vinden. Eerst maar eens een poosje dragen en dan beslissen of ik wel of niet voor de "spa treatment" opteer.
> 
> Waren toch een paar kleinigheidjes: ik wilde de bracelet-lengte aanpassen en daarbij viel de springbar in de gesp uit elkaar. Had geen passende vervanger liggen, dus dan maar bracelet eraf en op leer zetten. Dat lukte nog minder en noopte mij tot een bezoekje aan de lokale horlogemaker. Blijkt dat een overmaat springbars gemonteerd was en dat deze ook nog vastgeroest waren. Moesten dus uitgeboord worden. $25 verder lijkt alles piekfijn in orde.
> 
> View attachment 10270162
> 
> 
> Een zij-aanblik in de wat-draag-je draad


Erg mooie aanwinst! Een alles kunner dit horloge. Het begint bij mij ook te kriebelen die vintage Omega...


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Na lang dubben en aarzelen, toch maar een vintage / oude Omega gekocht. Verbazingwekkend hoeveel varianten er zijn van de Seamaster Cosmic 2000 - deze versie, met of zonder dag aanduiding naast de datum, is bij ver mijn favoriet. Gelukkig is de Seamaster Cosmic 2000 een van de minder populaire modellen en dat is in de prijzen terug te vinden. Eerst maar eens een poosje dragen en dan beslissen of ik wel of niet voor de "spa treatment" opteer.
> 
> Waren toch een paar kleinigheidjes: ik wilde de bracelet-lengte aanpassen en daarbij viel de springbar in de gesp uit elkaar. Had geen passende vervanger liggen, dus dan maar bracelet eraf en op leer zetten. Dat lukte nog minder en noopte mij tot een bezoekje aan de lokale horlogemaker. Blijkt dat een overmaat springbars gemonteerd was en dat deze ook nog vastgeroest waren. Moesten dus uitgeboord worden. $25 verder lijkt alles piekfijn in orde.
> 
> Een zij-aanblik in de wat-draag-je draad


Mooie Omega! Beetje "TLC" en je kunt weer een flinke tijd vooruit. Zelf ben ik erg gecharmeerd van de Speedmaster en die gaat er vast een keertje komen. Ik hou van het ontwerp maar hoef geen professional/ man-on-the-moon dus ga voor een Speedy reduced. Kleinere maat zie ik als een voordeel en het feit dat het een automaat is zie ik ook niet als een nadeel...


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Mooie Omega! Beetje "TLC" en je kunt weer een flinke tijd vooruit. Zelf ben ik erg gecharmeerd van de Speedmaster en die gaat er vast een keertje komen. Ik hou van het ontwerp maar hoef geen professional/ man-on-the-moon dus ga voor een Speedy reduced. Kleinere maat zie ik als een voordeel en het feit dat het een automaat is zie ik ook niet als een nadeel...


Ben zelf geen fan van de reduced. Ontwerp van de plaat werkt niet in het kleine formaat. Natuurlijk zijn er ook veel voordelen van de reduced zoals je aangeeft maar de wijzerplaat doet er afbraak aan.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Ben zelf geen fan van de reduced. Ontwerp van de plaat werkt niet in het kleine formaat. Natuurlijk zijn er ook veel voordelen van de reduced zoals je aangeeft maar de wijzerplaat doet er afbraak aan.


Hoeft ook niet, smaken verschillen. Ik zie de reduced ook niet als een verkleinde professional maar als een eigen ontwerp binnen de Speedmaster lijn. Je kunt ze eigenlijk niet vergelijken want ze verschillen op bijna alle fronten van elkaar.


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Mooie Omega! Beetje "TLC" en je kunt weer een flinke tijd vooruit. Zelf ben ik erg gecharmeerd van de Speedmaster en die gaat er vast een keertje komen. Ik hou van het ontwerp maar hoef geen professional/ man-on-the-moon dus ga voor een Speedy reduced. Kleinere maat zie ik als een voordeel en het feit dat het een automaat is zie ik ook niet als een nadeel...


Dankjewel - Speedmaster, dat was mijn tweede serieuze horloge. Gekocht op 12 januari 2000 en draag dit horloge erg regelmatig en met veel plezier. Heb ik een kleine 30 jaar voor gespaard / op gewacht ;-)









Helemaal niets mis met een Speedmaster reduced, maar ik zou mij wel goed inlezen voordat je de definitieve beslissing neemt er eentje te kopen. Zoek in de archieven naar commentaren over het uurwerk: ik weet uit m'n hoofd niet het exacte caliber, maar het is een "gewone automaat" waar een chronograaf module bovenop gezet is. Dat is minder solide dan een geïntegreerde chronograaf functie en maakt onderhoud van deze horloges duurder dan van de handgewonden Professionals.

Allemaal geen echte problemen, maar wel informatie die je moet meenemen in je beslissing. Succes en we kijken nu al uit naar je foto's.


----------



## SandorV

Nieuwe Steinhart Ocean One GMT
http://imgur.com/qsW8HuS[\IMG]

Vandaag ook mijn pre-order gekregen voor een Visitor Watch Duneshore, maar ben erg aant twijfelen. 
Deze combo
[IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/12/1e0ab13019d26045d8f750adfb0550b5.jpg


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Helemaal niets mis met een Speedmaster reduced, maar ik zou mij wel goed inlezen voordat je de definitieve beslissing neemt er eentje te kopen. Zoek in de archieven naar commentaren over het uurwerk: ik weet uit m'n hoofd niet het exacte caliber, maar het is een "gewone automaat" waar een chronograaf module bovenop gezet is. Dat is minder solide dan een geïntegreerde chronograaf functie en maakt onderhoud van deze horloges duurder dan van de handgewonden Professionals.
> 
> Allemaal geen echte problemen, maar wel informatie die je moet meenemen in je beslissing. Succes en we kijken nu al uit naar je foto's.


Dank voor voor de info, ik had er al het een en ander over gelezen. Het uurwerk is een ETA dus daar voorzie ik geen problemen mee, wel las ik dat met name de chronograaf module erg lastig is in het onderhoud en dat sommige horlogemakers liever een compleet nieuwe module bij Omega bestellen omdat dit goedkoper is. Nu ben ik geen zware gebruiker van een chrono dus ook daar zal het wel loslopen. Je moet denk ik ook een beetje mazzel hebben met het exemplaar dat je koopt.

Foto's? Das nog een beetje voorbarig hoor, een reduced is meer een (mid)lange termijn ding. En mijn probleem is dat ik vaak tussendoor nog zo vaak andere leuke dingen voorbij zie komen :-d


----------



## polonorte2

Een Longines Dive Timer uit 1968 met een Valjoux 72 uurwerk.










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Fitbit, nooit eerder van gehoord.. Best geinig, is dat een rubberen band? En, kun je er mee zwemmen met zo'n ding?


Yup, rubberen band, maar dat is meer tegen het zweten geloof ik. Zwemmen kan je er niet mee. (spatwaterdicht)

De accu is overigens wel bahher als je pech hebt. Voor m'n vrouw een roze (accu levensduur 3.5 dagen op de eerste lading, incl spelen, die van mij 2 uur. (2e en volgende ladingen +- 24 uur, terwijl max 120 uur wordt aangegeven)
Heeft iemand ervaringen met trackers/smart watches en de accu duur? (als ik meer moet gaan uitgeven dan graag aan iets echt leuks en bruikbaars)


----------



## Proenski

De Glycine Airman Vintage 1953, een eerbetoon aan het oermodel uit '53. Hij komt met een zwarte nato maar ik heb 'm gelijk even op een leren nato gezet.

Met de beste wensen uiteraard!


----------



## meaantje

Veel nieuwe aanwinsten voor jou zo te zien. Ook beste wensen voor 2017!


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Veel nieuwe aanwinsten voor jou zo te zien. Ook beste wensen voor 2017!


2016 was inderdaad een goed jaar in dat opzicht maar er is ook veel de deur uitgegaan hoor. Het was het jaar van "upgraden" voor mij; als je drie goedkopere horloges wegdoet en wat bij kunt leggen dan kom je snel een heel eind. En ik had de mazzel tegen wat hele leuke dingen aan te lopen voor een hele redelijke prijs :-!

Maar het is soms lastig keuzes maken, ik draag horloges voor mijn plezier en niet op basis van een bedrag. Ik neem daarom een doublure her en der voor lief ;-)


----------



## joins

Heb geluk gehad om deze tuna nog nieuw te vinden.
Seiko sbbn015. Ben niet zo voor metalen banden dus deze onmiddellijk op een nato gezet.
Kan er niet aan doen maar ik ben geen van van de wijzers op de nieuwere tuna .


----------



## MHe225

Voor MKII horloges moet je (bijna) altijd lang wachten. Gisteren gearriveerd, vandaag uitgepakt:









Erg lastig te fotograferen horloge, maar nu kunnen jullie tenminste een beetje zien hoe ik uitzie. En nu hebben we een setje - het is niet helemaal duidelijk welke Key West variant van mij is en welke van eega-lief. Hoogstwaarschijnlijk zullen jullie zien dat wij ruilen.









Ja, het kostte moeite, maar we hebben gewacht totdat #2 ook binnen is


----------



## Bidle

Gefeliciteerd en veel draagplezier!!

Oh, enne van ruilen komt,...


----------



## Proenski

Nou daar is ie dan, overgevlogen ;-)









De orginele bruine band vind ik niet zo passen (die bewaar ik voor mijn Airman) en deze gelijk op een zwarte gezet.


----------



## meaantje

Deze is erg vet zeg! Veel plezier met de aanwinst.


----------



## Bidle

Nieuwe camera eindelijk binnen, maar nu nog de tijd vinden om foto's te maken. In de komende vier weken staan 16 vluchten gepland,....hmmm. Toch even snel buiten een paar foto's van één van de latere aanwinsten:







De camera werkt iig naar behoren, hier nog een twee close-ups:





Nu maar hopen dat het horloge dit seizoen nog een beetje geluk gaat brengen. ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> .... nu nog de tijd vinden om foto's te maken. In de komende vier weken staan 16 vluchten gepland ....


:rodekaart Uitvluchten, meneer B. Geen smoesjes ... kom op met die foto's :-d

Alle gekheid op een stokje, da's geen plezant vooruitzicht. Ik word al moe bij de gedachte. Ik ken het, in een van mijn vorige banen was ik ruwweg 5 maanden per jaar van huis, heb ik meer hotels en vliegvelden gezien dan ik ooit voor mogelijk hield. Sterkte.

De foto's zijn zeker niet verkeerd (net zo min als het horloge); misschien ook een keer een foto van de camera / de set-up waarmee je deze mooie foto's maakt?


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> :rodekaart Uitvluchten, meneer B. Geen smoesjes ... kom op met die foto's :-d
> 
> Alle gekheid op een stokje, da's geen plezant vooruitzicht. Ik word al moe bij de gedachte. Ik ken het, in een van mijn vorige banen was ik ruwweg 5 maanden per jaar van huis, heb ik meer hotels en vliegvelden gezien dan ik ooit voor mogelijk hield. Sterkte.
> 
> De foto's zijn zeker niet verkeerd (net zo min als het horloge); misschien ook een keer een foto van de camera / de set-up waarmee je deze mooie foto's maakt?


Dank.
Leuk is idd anders, maar het is even niet anders. Na de drie weken waarschijnlijk een weekje thuis en dan weer een ronde. Daarna wel klaar met dergelijk reisschema's. Als het goed is dan een andere baan en ook internationaal reizen, maar lang niet zoveel.
Set-up voor bovenstaande foto's is er niet,.. gewoon even snel buiten genomen. Nog even en dan komt het vast goed met de foto's en mogelijk ook set-up.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Nu maar hopen dat het horloge dit seizoen nog een beetje geluk gaat brengen. ;-)


Heb je dat nodig dan met Messi in de ploeg? ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

De Edox Delfin.


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> De Edox Delfin.
> 
> View attachment 11708914


 Fraai die Edox! Ik heb er eentje van mijn schoonmoeder gekregen, ik heb 'm laten servicen toch draag 'm bijna nooit maar om sentimentele redenen blijft ie in de collectie.


----------



## JohnGo

Komaan Proenski, dragen die hap, heel mooie Edox die je hebt! Ik krijg geen zo'n dingen van mijn schoonmoeder hoor ;-)


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Komaan Proenski, dragen die hap, heel mooie Edox die je hebt! Ik krijg geen zo'n dingen van mijn schoonmoeder hoor ;-)


Een typisch model voor zijn tijd. Dat ik 'm nauwelijks draag heeft ook te maken met dat de verf op de wijzerplaat loslaat (zie onderop) en ik dat niet wil verergeren..


----------



## Bidle

Even een paar die ik vandaag kon fotograferen:

Had al even een 757 UTC S, maar die mocht heel snel weer weg. Niet gezien dat de bezel glimmende cijfers had. Daarbij bij aflevering van het horloge had het al iets schade bij de sluiting. Kortom dat was hem niet.



Nu dus de EZM-1 en die stond al een tijdje op een lijstje waarvan ik weet dat die wel voor lange tijd zou mogen blijven. 






Naast de TNT Challenger WUS editie ook de Black Luna gekocht, horen immers toch een beetje bij elkaar:





Dan nog een chrono, wilde altijd al een Excelsior Park hebben en nu is het zover. Niet in de beste staat, maar het gaat me ook meer om het uurwerkje.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Even een paar die ik vandaag kon fotograferen:


 Voor mij de Sinn en de Excelsior


----------



## joins

Seiko Bullhead 6138


----------



## MHe225

joins said:


> Seiko Bullhead 6138


Dat was van korte duur ..... Waarom, Catch & Release (in goed Nederlands)?


----------



## meaantje

Een heel bijzondere aanwinst! Gekocht van een vriend die het horloge op zijn beurt geerfd had van zijn opa.










Zie hier het uitgebreide verhaal:
NA: Van je vrienden moet je het hebben - Algemene Horlogepraat - Horlogeforum.nl - het forum voor liefhebbers van horloges


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Gaaf en heb ik ook weer wat geleerd. 
Ben benieuwd hoe het horloge uitziet na de servicebeurt. Ter bevestiging van mijn vermoeden, is dit een "Big Date" of is het eerste cijfer de maand en het tweede de dag? Annual Calendar lijkt mij wat veel voor een Seiko uit de zeventiger jaren, vandaar mijn BD-vermoeden.
Mooi hoor en een leuk verhaal. Veel plezier.


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> ^^^
> Gaaf en heb ik ook weer wat geleerd.
> Ben benieuwd hoe het horloge uitziet na de servicebeurt. Ter bevestiging van mijn vermoeden, is dit een "Big Date" of is het eerste cijfer de maand en het tweede de dag? Annual Calendar lijkt mij wat veel voor een Seiko uit de zeventiger jaren, vandaar mijn BD-vermoeden.
> Mooi hoor en een leuk verhaal. Veel plezier.


Ik vermoed dag en datum. Is een beetje de standaard bij Seiko enkel nu weergave in Romeinse cijfers.


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> ^^^
> Gaaf en heb ik ook weer wat geleerd.
> Ben benieuwd hoe het horloge uitziet na de servicebeurt. Ter bevestiging van mijn vermoeden, is dit een "Big Date" of is het eerste cijfer de maand en het tweede de dag? Annual Calendar lijkt mij wat veel voor een Seiko uit de zeventiger jaren, vandaar mijn BD-vermoeden.
> Mooi hoor en een leuk verhaal. Veel plezier.


Bedankt! Ik ben ook heel benieuwd al gaat het waarschijnlijk wel even duren voordat ik hem weer terug heb.

Bidle heeft gelijk, dat is de dag. Veel Seiko's hebben een dagschijf met twee verschillende talen. Dit keer is dat Engels/Romijnse cijfers. Ik heb ook andere horloges met Engels/Japans of Engels/Portugees. Ik vind het leuk om ze op de bijzondere talen te zetten.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Een heel bijzondere aanwinst! Gekocht van een vriend die het horloge op zijn beurt geerfd had van zijn opa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zie hier het uitgebreide verhaal:
> NA: Van je vrienden moet je het hebben - Algemene Horlogepraat - Horlogeforum.nl - het forum voor liefhebbers van horloges


Oei, wat is een mooie! Lijkt me zeker waard om deze een beetje te vertroetelen!


----------



## James T. Kirk©

joins said:


> Heb geluk gehad om deze tuna nog nieuw te vinden.
> Seiko sbbn015. Ben niet zo voor metalen banden dus deze onmiddellijk op een nato gezet.
> Kan er niet aan doen maar ik ben geen van van de wijzers op de nieuwere tuna .


Je bent geen _bestelbusje_ van de wijzers? ;-)

Nou ik ben wel bestelbusje, ik bedoel fan van de Monster wijzers op mijn nieuwe aanwinst :-d èn van stalen banden (niet van nylon en rubber banden, ogen mij te goedkoop)

Een paar weken geleden overgenomen van iemand van het HF... Weliswaar de "Baby Tuna", maar ik heb dan ook maar een baby budget.  Het heeft hier en daar wat schaafjes en plekjes, maar is dan ook "gebruikt".


----------



## JohnGo

Net gearriveerd. De nieuwe duiker van Oriënt, de Nami, wat golf betekent in het Japans.
Er bestaan drie versies van deze momenteel, de blauwe (ref. FAC09004D0) en carbon black versie (ref. FAC09001B0) worden door Oriënt USA verdeeld, terwijl de derde een beetje het internationaal model is denk ik.









Nummer 3, de FAC09003B0









Het leuke aan deze reeks is dat er een nieuw automatisch kaliber F6724 met handwind en hacking gebruikt wordt dat ook in de nieuwere Bambino's huist, date only.
Deze jongen is met zijn 46mm een forse verschijning maar zou, door de in een hoek schuin aflopende lugs zoals de Seiko Samurai draagbaarder moeten zijn dan zijn maat doet vermoeden. De Nami beschikt als enige in het duikgamma van Oriënt over een vlak (mineraal)glas en bezel. 
Voor de wijzerplaat is duidelijk leentjebuur gespeeld qua design bij de klassieke 62Mas van Seiko. Twee pencilwijzers en een pijltjeswijzer voor de seconden vervolledigen het plaatje. Wat ook opvalt is de afwezigheid van een lume-pareltje op 12 uur, dit is vervangen door lume-verf. Crown-guards zijn achterwege gelaten op dit horloge, om dat dit volgens Oriënt een cleaner design toelaat.
Daar ik al enkele horloges met een blauwe wijzerplaat heb, deze maal resoluut voor de Carbon Black gekozen.

















Helaas sloot deze keuze de rubber band uit die op de blauwe wordt geleverd. In plaats daarvan krijg je een soort leren band erop geleverd, wat ik op zijn zachtst uitgedrukt een nogal vreemde keuze vind op een duikhorloge. Het is een zogenaamde 'curved' band die de ronde kastlijn mooi volgt, dat dan wel weer. Een metalen band is voor zover ik weet nog niet beschikbaar voor dit model.

Eerste indrukken:
Wat een beest rond mijn 17.5 cm pols! Maar het is niet allemaal marketinggeleuter van Oriënt, de hoekige lugs en de geïntegreerde band maken dit horloge verassend draagbaar.









Bezel is wat stroef maar klikt mooi met 120 clicks en heeft een prachtige shine die ik nog niet veel gezien heb in deze prijsklasse. Algehele afwerking is top, de afwisseling tussen gepolijste en geborstelde oppervlakken maken dit horloge interessant om zien. De carbon-look en opgelegde indices geven de wijzerplaat een mooie diepte, ondanks de smalle chapter ring. Speelt ook mooi in het zonlicht.









Zo, hopelijk vinden jullie het een beetje leuk verslagje, nu ga ik genieten op het terras van deze dikke beer rond mijn pols...
Groeten,
John


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Net gearriveerd. De nieuwe duiker van Oriënt, de Nami, wat golf betekent in het Japans.
> Er bestaan drie versies van deze momenteel, de blauwe (ref. FAC09004D0) en carbon black versie (ref. FAC09001B0) worden door Oriënt USA verdeeld, terwijl de derde een beetje het internationaal model is denk ik.


Het is geen geheim dat ik een zwak heb voor dit merk. Van deze 3 vind ik de blauwe het mooist en ik ben ook blij te zien dat Orient nu ook hacking en winding uurwerkjes gaat toepassen in de lagere prijsklassen, daar bleven ze wel in achter t.o.v. met name Seiko.

Dat ze een leren? band meeleveren daar snap ik niets van, een duiker mag van mij op leer natuurlijk maar je hoort natuurlijk wel iets watervast me te leveren. Naja, je kunt altijd zelf iets passends erbij zoeken. Is het een even bandbreedte maat?


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Het is geen geheim dat ik een zwak heb voor dit merk. Van deze 3 vind ik de blauwe het mooist en ik ben ook blij te zien dat Orient nu ook hacking en winding uurwerkjes gaat toepassen in de lagere prijsklassen, daar bleven ze wel in achter t.o.v. met name Seiko.
> 
> Dat ze een leren? band meeleveren daar snap ik niets van, een duiker mag van mij op leer natuurlijk maar je hoort natuurlijk wel iets watervast me te leveren. Naja, je kunt altijd zelf iets passends erbij zoeken. Is het een even bandbreedte maat?


Ja, het wordt even de siliconerubber band nabestellen indien mogelijk of een alternatief zoeken, is 24mm, zou dus doenbaar moeten zijn.


----------



## meaantje

De 7006 uit 1975 op een lekker zomerse Nato. Het klokje is erg goed bewaard gebleven, vooral de lume. Die lijkt in de schaduw nu bijna al licht te geven!


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> De 7006 uit 1975 op een lekker zomerse Nato. Het klokje is erg goed bewaard gebleven, vooral de lume. Die lijkt in de schaduw nu bijna al licht te geven!


Hoeveel Seiko's heb je wel niet? &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Hoeveel Seiko's heb je wel niet? ����


Op dit moment heb ik er 9 in mijn bezit. In totaal heb ik er wel al ongeveer 50 gehad. Ik had een partijtje Seiko's van marktplaats geplukt en die kwamen gister aan. Zo'n horloge maak ik schoon en in dit geval ook het glaasje gepolijst. Het horloge ziet er nu weer 10x beter uit dan op de vage MP foto's. Ik draag het horloge een paar dagen en zet ik hem weer te koop. Het ervaren van al die verschillende horloges vind ik erg leuk gewoon.

Dit exemplaar zat er ook bijvoorbeeld bij, een vroege quartz uit 1977.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Op dit moment heb ik er 9 in mijn bezit. In totaal heb ik er wel al ongeveer 50 gehad. Ik had een partijtje Seiko's van marktplaats geplukt en die kwamen gister aan. Zo'n horloge maak ik schoon en in dit geval ook het glaasje gepolijst. Het horloge ziet er nu weer 10x beter uit dan op de vage MP foto's. Ik draag het horloge een paar dagen en zet ik hem weer te koop. Het ervaren van al die verschillende horloges vind ik erg leuk gewoon.


 Ah, dat verklaart het een en ander. Ik flip ook wel maar niet zo snel als jij denk ik ;-)


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Ah, dat verklaart het een en ander. Ik flip ook wel maar niet zo snel als jij denk ik ;-)


Tja ik heb ook gewoon niet de fondsen om alles te houden en dat zou ook gewoon zonde zijn. Veel word dus ook weer verkocht.

Vandaag kwam weer twee pakketjes binnen.

Seiko 7005-8050 uit 1969. Ik was al langere tijd op zoek, erg leuke duikers. Ik hou deze nog wel even in de collectie in plaats van hem te flipperen.










Seiko 4803-8010 uit 1976. Mooie blauwe snowflake wijzerplaat.


----------



## Proenski

Deze ietwat aparte Orient, ben dit model in elk geval nooit eerder tegengekomen. Maatje is ook erg beschaafd.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Deze ietwat aparte Orient, ben dit model in elk geval nooit eerder tegengekomen. Maatje is ook erg beschaafd.
> 
> View attachment 12327477


Leuk! Een vintage model zo te zien?


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Leuk! Een vintage model zo te zien?


Dat sowieso, vintage is een groot woord in de horlogewereld natuurlijk ;-) maar ik schat eind 70 begin 80 mede door het formaat


----------



## Shadowjack

M'n eerste Seiko Pepsi was een automatische ramp, paar jaar geleden heel enthousiast gekocht bij een Hollander, de heer O.P. Lichter in de Filipijnen. Dat was meer Pijn dan Fili, dus van ellende voor een habbekrats doorverkocht aan een doe-het-zelver. Toen kwam deze aanbieding vandeweek voorbij, nog even getwijfeld tot ik zag dat ze er nog maar 1 op voorraad hadden, dus die heb ik snel binnengeharkt, eergister aangekomen. Heb de zwarte uitvoering ook, ze zijn wat kleiner dan wat ik normaal draag maar het zijn mooie en fantastische klokjes.


----------



## pekshn89

meaantje said:


> Leuk! Een vintage model zo te zien?


Dear collegue check your inbox please


----------



## Proenski

pekshn89 said:


> Dear collegue check your inbox please


wrong language... :-d


----------



## meaantje

Seiko sumo! Wat een horloge...


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Seiko sumo! Wat een horloge...


Sumo is hard op weg om een klassieker te worden, als ie dat al niet is. Mijn enige kritiek is die smalle bandaanzet, op staal gaat het nog wel maar het beperkt wel de mogelijkheden voor andere banden. Mijn Kinitec heeft dat ook trouwens.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Sumo is hard op weg om een klassieker te worden, als ie dat al niet is. Mijn enige kritiek is die smalle bandaanzet, op staal gaat het nog wel maar het beperkt wel de mogelijkheden voor andere banden. Mijn Kinitec heeft dat ook trouwens.


Zeker, een uniek horloge binnen de Seiko line up :-! De 20mm band aanzet is hetzelfde als van de MM300. Ik ga er denk ik een MM300 rubber band op zetten.


----------



## CADirk

En ik heb vanavond mijn SUN033 af kunnen halen bij DHL.
Aangezien er op het forum niet zo heel veel van te vinden is zal ik daar binnenkort eens het een en ander aan fotootjes en reviewtje bij zetten op F21.


----------



## Proenski

Een moderne versie van de Delfin. Prachtig afgewerkt en draagt heerlijk


----------



## Bidle

Redelijk vlot alweer een bijzondere aanwinst, maar zat al lang in het vat.
Vacheron is voor mij één van de drie en wel degene die het authentiekst is. Alles traditioneel volgens de regeltjes zonder poespas; alles zoals het 'hoort'. Een tijdje terug is er ook een boutique versie van dit model gelanceerd en had ik een tijd terug kunnen kopen, maar is hem toch niet. Mooi,... zeker, maar mist voor mij de cleane look, te druk en de plaat ligt beduidend hoger. Kortom, het is hem niet geworden. Oordeel zelf:










Dus toch de gewone versie zonder poespas met zijn fantastische uurwerk, waarover later meer. Dus na twee keer passen en een topic van @red gebeld en besteld. Vandaag het horloge opgehaald en helemaal in mijn nopjes. Eigenlijk wilde ik morgen pas wat foto's maken, maar kon het niet laten. Even lekker bezig en ontspannen, dus wederom hoop ik dat jullie kunnen meegenieten.

Dus doosje openmaken:


Kleedje naar beneden en Tataaaaaaa, een schitterend doosje met allerlei teksten erin,..... heb nog niet goed genoeg gekeken, maar belangrijker een mooie presentatie.


Doosje open maken en daar ligt de Vacheron ingepakt met wat plastic ter bescherming:


In het houten kistje, waarvan nu de inscriptie gedeeltelijk is te zien, een mooi lederen koffertje voor als je de Vacheron mee op reis wil nemen inclusief zijn eigen paspoort. In het koffertje een extra zakje, een USB stick van 2Gb met instructies van het horloge en mooie filmpjes. Een paar handige vakjes in het doosje waaronder voor twee extra straps. Al met al erg mooi en weer heel anders als Patek met een mooi afgewerkte zware houten kist. Denk niet dat veel mensen er gebruik van zullen maken, maar iig wel praktisch. 




Daar ligt die dan een mooi gebalanceerd horloge met zijn kenmerkende kast van 38mm. Zeker de goede keuze en blij dat ik voor deze ben gegaan en niet voor de andere gegadigden. Zo heerlijk traditioneel.








Ergens vond ik het jammer dat het horloge niet voorzien is van een vouwsluiting, maar bij nader inzien,..... dit past toch beter bij het horloge. Een horloge dat puur is zonder poespas daar volstaat een gesp prima bij. Overigens toch ook een erg mooie. Oogt 'los' wat groot maar sluit perfect om de band en is erg mooi afgewerkt. 


Hieronder nog even een foto van de zijkant, waar de typische vorm goed te zien is. De mooie lugs die overlopen in de kast en de muntrand van de caseback. Ook nog even een foto van de onderkant van de band, want die is toch wel opvallend mooi afgewerkt en zelden zo gezien. 




Nog een laatste foto buiten in daglicht, omdat het dan toch een beter beeld geeft hoe dit horloge er 'echt' uit ziet. 


Nu toch wel een bijzonder verhaal van een mooi uurwerkje dat in 2007 door Vacheron geïntroduceerd is en waar men 4jr in heeft gestoken. Vacheron liep een beetje achter en kwam dus met 4400 uurwerk in een American 1921. Onlangs hier op het forum nog een keer langs gekomen. Het horloge werd voor inspectie aangeboden aan niemand minder dan Kari Voutilainen en die is er eens goed voor gaan zitten. Conclusie dat het uurwerkje van, verrassend, hoogstaand niveau is. Zelfs bewonderenswaardig goed en beter dan enkele andere gerenommeerde werken. Erg traditioneel opgebouwd en met een sublieme afwerking (Geneva Seal). Voor de geïnteresseerden hier het artikel en zeker de moeite waard om te lezen:
The Dream Team: Historiques American 1921 and Caliber 4400 - Vacheron Constantin article

Hier een leuk filmpje van het uurwerk met fantastische jaren 80 muziekje op de achtergrond. ;-)





Nog enkele foto's van mij:





Wederom bedankt voor het kijken en hopelijk genieten jullie op deze manier weer mee! :slight_smile:
Zoals altijd zijn alle foto's aan te klikken om ze in een hogere resolutie te kunnen zien.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Prachtig!


----------



## Proenski

Toegegeven, horloges van edelmetaal zijn over het algemeen niet echt mijn ding maar ik kan zeker de afwerking van de kast en de verfijndheid van zo'n uurwerk waarderen. Absoluut in de catagorie "erfstuk" :-!


----------



## TagTime

Mijn laatste aanwinst is de Hamilton LE Intra-Matic 68. Abraham verjaardagscadeau van mijn vrouw. 'Eindelijk een horloge dat anders is dan alle andere'.


----------



## MHe225

TagTime said:


> Mijn laatste aanwinst is de Hamilton LE Intra-Matic 68. Abraham verjaardagscadeau van mijn vrouw. 'Eindelijk een horloge dat anders is dan alle andere'.


Gefeliciteerd met (1) je verjaardag en (2) deze nieuwe aanwinst. 
Sarah heeft duidelijk smaak |>


----------



## meaantje

Geweldige aanwinsten deze laatste twee! Allebei heel verschillend maar beide erg stijlvol.


----------



## JohnGo

Een Oris Aquis date 🙃🤗


----------



## Proenski

Een klok! En dan bedoel ik ook een echte klok, ik ben niet een van die mensen die klok roepen terwijl ze een (pols)horloge bedoelen ;-)

Hoewel ik geen klokken verzamel heb ik zoals bekend een zwak voor GMT's, worldtimers en landkaarten dus toen ik dit exemplaar voorbij zag schuiven heb ik 'm aangeschaft voor op mijn bureau.


----------



## Bidle

Mooi!
Ben nu wel erg nieuwsgierig hoe groot/klein deze klok is.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Mooi!
> Ben nu wel erg nieuwsgierig hoe groot/klein deze klok is.


Een net bureau formaat van 18,5x18,5 cm. Weet niet precies hoe oud ie is maar ik denk dat ie ergens uit de jaren 80 komt. Hij ligt vrij plat en is wat gehorig maar als ik 'm "overeind" help is ie een stuk stiller, ik denk dat ik er een soort van klosje voor ga maken ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> .... Hij ligt vrij plat en is wat gehorig ....


Als je klok vlak ligt, is er een goede koppeling met je bureau(blad) dat dan als klankbord gaat fungeren. Je kunt ook viltjes onder he blad plakken.

Wij hebben 2 klokken in huis, een Friesche regulateur uit '84 (het budget toen was ontoereikend voor een echte Friesche-staart) en een bureauklok met maanstand van eega-lief (kreeg ze voor haar afstuderen in '90). Bepaald geen nieuwe aanwinsten, maar wel in context:

















Terug naar de originele programmering.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Ik leer hier nederigheid 

Ik heb een paar bandjes aangeschaft, vooruitlopend op de levering van mijn a-13a (wordt aanstaande maandag verscheept vanuit Italie - in inderdaad: mijn hart wordt vastgehouden )


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Als je klok vlak ligt, is er een goede koppeling met je bureau(blad) dat dan als klankbord gaat fungeren. Je kunt ook viltjes onder he blad plakken.
> 
> Wij hebben 2 klokken in huis, een Friesche regulateur uit '84 (het budget toen was ontoereikend voor een echte Friesche-staart) en een bureauklok met maanstand van eega-lief (kreeg ze voor haar afstuderen in '90). Bepaald geen nieuwe aanwinsten, maar wel in context:
> View attachment 12506613
> 
> 
> Terug naar de originele programmering.


Helaas, viltjes deden weinig. Hij is ook makkelijker afleesbaar als ie meer overeind staat dus moet ik er nog even een creatieve oplossing voor verzinnen.

De maanfase klok ziet er gaaf uit; heb je daar nog een aparte foto en/ of meer info van?


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> De maanfase klok ziet er gaaf uit; heb je daar nog een aparte foto en/ of meer info van?


I schreef eerder over deze klok, hoewel niet hier, dus kopieer en plak voor het gemak:

*8/12* - Not sure where you can get one - my wife got this one from her parents when she graduated law school 22 years ago. They had bought it while on vacation in Germany. This Junghans (good traditional German brand - they make watches too) clock has a quartz movement, moonphase (obviously :-d) and was labeled a desk-clock. I can't imagine that they are hard to find.

*12/12* - This Junghans clock has a quartz movement, moonphase (obviously :-d) and was labeled a desk-clock; there is no model name on the clock and after opening the back, I found the (model?) number 364/6112.00 - a quick Google search gave no results, so I'm not sure this information is useful at all.

Ik heb niet meer foto's maar zal er dit weekend eentje maken en in deze post plakken.
Zoals gezegd, niet de beste foto, maar goed voor het idee:


----------



## Proenski

Fraaie klok, echt een wijzerplaat om naar te turen :-!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Toen ik gisteren uit Brabant thuiskwam, stond binnen 5 minuten de buurman voor de deur: er was een pakje afgeleverd, uit Italie. 
Of het iets leuks was? 
Ik dacht van wel...


----------



## meaantje

Seiko 7a28-7140. Dit was een limited edition die Seiko gemaakt heeft voor Bridgestone van 240 stuks in 1985.


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Leuk - die had ik nog niet eerder gezien. Ziet prima uit voor een horloge van >30 jaar .... vast weinig gedragen.


----------



## Yovra

M'n eerste post hier met m'n ''eerste aanwinst'' en meteen een raadsel.... vorige voor 30 euro bij Marktplaats een aardig uitziende 'Linet' herenhorloge. Vrij klein (32 mm inc. kroon) en tot nu toe mooi gelijklopend... Ben meteen geintresseerd geraakt in analoge(automatische) klokjes...













Is het een goeie vondst of een obscuur kermisartikel? Alvast bedankt.


----------



## Bidle

meaantje said:


> Seiko 7a28-7140. Dit was een limited edition die Seiko gemaakt heeft voor Bridgestone van 240 stuks in 1985.


Gaaf ding!


----------



## Proenski

Yovra said:


> M'n eerste post hier met m'n ''eerste aanwinst'' en meteen een raadsel.... vorige voor 30 euro bij Marktplaats een aardig uitziende 'Linet' herenhorloge. Vrij klein (32 mm inc. kroon) en tot nu toe mooi gelijklopend... Ben meteen geintresseerd geraakt in analoge(automatische) klokjes...
> View attachment 12527639
> 
> Is het een goeie vondst of een obscuur kermisartikel? Alvast bedankt.


Ik ben zeker geen (vintage) expert maar dit lijkt me een prima vondst. Het merk kon ik niet 1-2-3 terug vinden maar 17 steens handopwind uurwerkjes kom je tegen bij de vleet in evenzovele merken uit de hoogtijdagen van de Zwitserse horloge industrie.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Sturmanskies van het zeldzamere type kan ik niet laten liggen, de linker heb ik al een tijd de rechter kwam afgelopen week binnen










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meaantje

Yovra said:


> M'n eerste post hier met m'n ''eerste aanwinst'' en meteen een raadsel.... vorige voor 30 euro bij Marktplaats een aardig uitziende 'Linet' herenhorloge. Vrij klein (32 mm inc. kroon) en tot nu toe mooi gelijklopend... Ben meteen geintresseerd geraakt in analoge(automatische) klokjes...
> View attachment 12527639
> View attachment 12527641
> 
> Is het een goeie vondst of een obscuur kermisartikel? Alvast bedankt.


Welkom! Ik schat hem 50s/begin 60s. Wijzerplaat met lekker veel radium zo te zien. Het is verder geen heel bijzonder horloge vrees ik. Zo werden er vroeger veel van gemaakt en er zit waarschijnlijk een vrij standaard uurwerk in. Dat hij niet bijzonder is betekend natuurlijk niet dat hij niet mooi is of dat het geen goed horloge is, hij tikt immers al meer dan een halve eeuw. b-) Het is denk ik een handwinder en geen automaat?


----------



## Yovra

Dank! Nee het is inderdaad een handopwinder. Zeer binnenkort zit er een nieuw bandje op en dan kan ik er een tijdje mee vooruit!


----------



## T_I

Slechte foto's, maar na jaren wachten is ie binnen...















Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

T_I said:


> Slechte foto's, maar na jaren wachten is ie binnen...


Jaren? Da's een lange tijd, dat zou ik niet volhouden. Maar, wat is het??


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Jaren? Da's een lange tijd, dat zou ik niet volhouden. Maar, wat is het??


Het is de Airavata, het budget project klokkie. Het had de eerste 40mm HMT moeten worden, maar HMT is niet meer, bergen tegenslagen in het project, gestart in 2013.

Ik heb me er op ingeschreven met het idee 'm voor m'n 42e verjaardag te krijgen. Toen ook meteen gevraagd naar serie# 42, mochten de horloges toch genummerd gaan worden (was niet het originele plan). Ik heb nu nummer 42, erg blij mee. Degene die the Hitchhickers guide to the galaxy kennen snappen vast wel waarom.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Ziet er in elk geval goed uit met een fraaie blauwe wijzerplaat. Volgende foto bij daglicht? ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Daarisiedan; de Geneve, in het zonnetje |>


----------



## Jo Hande

Hier is mijn Eco Citizen, mooi hé, ... voor mij toch.







Jo


----------



## Martin_B

Ziet er goed uit :-!


----------



## Jo Hande

Voor de EERSTE keer: Casio digitale uurwerkjes ... de klassieke F-91W en de AE1200 Royale.


----------



## Jo Hande

Voor de EERSTE keer: Casio digitale uurwerkjes ... de klassieke F-91W en de AE1200 Royale.
View attachment 13178429


----------



## Martin_B

Leuke retro horloges, maar pas op dat je hiermee niet opgepakt wordt ;-)

https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-13194733


----------



## Techniec

Patek Annual Calendar:










Al twee weken non-stop om mijn pols.

Groeten,

Pieter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Techniec said:


> Patek Annual Calendar:


Wow, Pieter ...... blij dat je hier toch nog even binnenvalt. Wat een juweeltje!

De foto geeft de indruk dat deze Patek gemaakt is van goud, maar voor degene die niet zo bekend zijn met Patek" solid Unobtanium (staat ergens achteraan in het periodiek systeem).

Ik zie ook in jouw signatuur dat de collectie drastisch gewijzigd is en dat de IWC's vervangen zijn. Zo jij dat wilt, 'n SOC (foto) overzicht zou heel erg gewaardeerd worden.

Veel draagplezier.
Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Die is inderdaad wel erg mooi! :-!


----------



## Techniec

Ha Ron,

Bedankt voor de complimenten !

Zal later vandaag een SOC posten met een korte beschrijving, goed idee. IDD geen IWC in de collectie meer, maar wie weet in de toekomst ?

Mvg,

Pieter



MHe225 said:


> Wow, Pieter ...... blij dat je hier toch nog even binnenvalt. Wat een juweeltje!
> 
> De foto geeft de indruk dat deze Patek gemaakt is van goud, maar voor degene die niet zo bekend zijn met Patek" solid Unobtanium (staat ergens achteraan in het periodiek systeem).
> 
> Ik zie ook in jouw signatuur dat de collectie drastisch gewijzigd is en dat de IWC's vervangen zijn. Zo jij dat wilt, 'n SOC (foto) overzicht zou heel erg gewaardeerd worden.
> 
> Veel draagplezier.
> Ron


----------



## DeCrow

Een dikke week geleden aangekomen, sindsdien onafgebroken gedragen. De vlam is in de pan, duidelijk een nieuwe favoriet ! Tot voordien was m'n favoriet de Sub NoDate, dus goed voor m'n portefeuille


----------



## DeCrow

Een dikke week geleden aangekomen, sindsdien onafgebroken gedragen. De vlam is in de pan, duidelijk een nieuwe favoriet ! Tot voordien was m'n favoriet de Sub NoDate, dus goed voor m'n portefeuille 

View attachment 13493289


----------



## Al Faromeo

Gisteren kwam dit:


----------



## Al Faromeo

En 5 minuten later was dat getransformeerd.

In dit:


----------



## T_I

Proenski said:


> Ziet er in elk geval goed uit met een fraaie blauwe wijzerplaat. Volgende foto bij daglicht? ;-)


Goede, na al die tijd (1.5 jaar) nog steeds geen goede foto genomen. Door omstandigheden ook niet echt veel anders dan m'n Seiko gedragen. Binnenkort eens een ploatje schieten.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Een NOS Nappey (uit Besançon, Frankrijk) met speciale cijfers en kleine sekonde. Van begin de jaren 70.
Voor 60£ op de kop getikt!







Jo


----------



## ThaWatcher

Iwc pilot watch chronograph 3777-09!


----------



## Jo Hande

Vorig jaar met de Kerst: SMITHS PRS-36
en met Nieuwjaar: SMITHS PRS-29
beiden een schot in de roos !







Jo


----------



## NL-USA

Mijn nieuwe aanwinst, een Breitling Avenger 2 GMT met Breitling bracelet en rubber mesh bandje.


----------



## T_I

Paar nieuwe bandjes omdat de oude versleten waren.

Voor de Orient, een Hirsh Boston:









Voor de Kenmer, een Hirsh Liberty Artisan:









De keuze voor de Hirsh was simpel, 22mm aanzet, 20 mm gesp, zodat van beide de gesp overgezet kon worden. Bij beide ligt het oude bandje met de nieuwe gesp ernaast.


----------

